# ***Official SARB017 Seiko Alpinist thread***



## Canuck (Sep 7, 2007)

I thought we've got one for the Sumo and Tuna and MM300 so why not another?

I picked mine up around the beginning of December and I love it. I haven't checked closely but it seems to run fast, perhaps 10 seconds per day. I think the fact that it runs fast (rather than slow) is why I haven't been to concerned about it. I've also got a Sumo and a Tuna that I just bought in August and I don't think I've even worn them since I got the Alpinist. I picked up a leather strap from Crown and Buckle (because yes, the Seiko strap is terrible) and I just love the way it feels on my wrist, especially in the winter when it feels so cold putting on my bracelet watches. The dial is hard to keep your eyes off of in the sunlight. A big thumbs up for this baby. 
















































Sorry for the poor lume shot. My (terrible) Galaxy Note camera. It looks much better in real life.


----------



## wysanz (Dec 11, 2009)

Here is mine...


----------



## walikard (Jun 24, 2011)

Well the stock strap is so-so for me. So change it to a Rios strap


----------



## Brendan12 (Mar 18, 2012)

Canuck said:


> I thought we've got one for the Sumo and Tuna and MM300 so why not another?
> 
> I picked mine up around the beginning of December and I love it. I haven't checked closely but it seems to run fast, perhaps 10 seconds per day. I think the fact that it runs fast (rather than slow) is why I haven't been to concerned about it. I've also got a Sumo and a Tuna that I just bought in August and I don't think I've even worn them since I got the Alpinist. I picked up a leather strap from Crown and Buckle (because yes, the Seiko strap is terrible) and I just love the way it feels on my wrist, especially in the winter when it feels so cold putting on my bracelet watches. The dial is hard to keep your eyes off of in the sunlight. A big thumbs up for this baby.
> View attachment 918990
> ...


Nice watch, eh!


----------



## jDrexler (Dec 15, 2011)

Did somebody say Alpinist!? Owned mine for a year now, gets a vast majority of wrist time, I absolutely love it. She's got a few small dings on her, but it's no delicate dress watch so they don't bother me at all.

Pictures from when it was new


















More recent picture on a newer strap


----------



## walikard (Jun 24, 2011)

jDrexler said:


> Did somebody say Alpinist!? Owned mine for a year now, gets a vast majority of wrist time, I absolutely love it. She's got a few small dings on her, but it's no delicate dress watch so they don't bother me at all.
> 
> Pictures from when it was new
> 
> ...


Killer combination! May i know what strap is it? Thanks


----------



## Evanssprky (May 14, 2012)

Absolutely love mine, the case shape, dial colour, and the almost art-nouveaux hands are my favourite I've seen on any watch period. I've owned it for 3 or 4 months and have used any excuse to wear it. Been wearing it for about a week solid now and its lost about 3 seconds, so very happy with the accuracy also. Its the only watch in my current collection that I want to keep for the rest of my life (maybe one of my skx's also but which one?). 







My two srp's now get no wrist-time, and my sumo which I bought a few weeks ago hasn't even been worn yet. Now I've got used to the 017's size they all seem ridiculously oversized on my thin wrists.







Really hankering over the 013 version now, will have to scan the sales corner, anyone have one?
Anyway, so glad this thread now exists, if you have an Alpinist wear it in good health, and if you haven't, what are you waiting for?


----------



## hotmustardsauce (Sep 19, 2012)

Very tempted to get this on a bracelet. Is the Seiko bracelet worth the extra $ ?


----------



## jDrexler (Dec 15, 2011)

walikard said:


> Killer combination! May i know what strap is it? Thanks


Hirsch grand duke


----------



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

Here's mine on a Hirsch Terra strap:


----------



## everose (Jan 15, 2010)

I was never such a fan of how pads/bunds looked but i recently put my prejudice aside and ordered one.

Imho those who feel 017 wears too small should try it with a pad. The difference is amazing and so darn comfy!
Btw this is on a Graf.


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

Mine on an Ostrich style strap...


montage Alpinist on the Nile by thianwong1, on Flickr


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi everyone a bit new to this so forgive me. Recieved mine 3 weeks ago from seiya japan, it is better than most pics show . I put a new hirsch grand duke on and think it looks ok. Let me know what you think. If only i could work out how to add a photo :-s


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Yes at last


----------



## europeendless (Mar 3, 2011)

DJW, I think your strap looks great. Light/golden brown - which we are seeing a lot in this thread - is my preference, but the dark brown looks great, too. This watch was born to be on a leather strap so, aside from black - which I find a bit boring, but to each their own - it is hard to make a bad choice!


----------



## Aerofish (Aug 10, 2011)

One of my fave's







she's wearing a Kain Heritage Croc strap but have been recently thinking of putting it back on its Oyster bracelet.


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

Sure, why not...
on a Hirsch Liberty strap


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

So far, I have mine on bond NATO and it has been very comfortable to wear. Really one of the most comtable watch I have put on my wrist. I happened to have this bond NATO that seems works well with the green dial.

I am still trying to figure out other strap options. I thought about SS bracelet, but I think I prefer the looks on straps better.


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

I found a cordura green canvas strap in my strap drawer. I think it works quite well with the watch.


----------



## Kratsmoose (Nov 19, 2012)

On SARB015 bracelet. I think it looks better on leather, but I find the bracelet more comfortable and tougher.


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

Nice bracelet, I am still contemplating about getting Yao super oyster


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)

Here's my Alpinist. I've had it for about 6 months so far and its still one of my favourites and still gets babied when I wear it.


----------



## Kratsmoose (Nov 19, 2012)

hotmustardsauce said:


> Very tempted to get this on a bracelet. Is the Seiko bracelet worth the extra $ ?


Definitely. I have a couple aftermarket bracelets from Strap Code, expensive models, but while decent they are nomway as nice as the Seiko model (from the SARB015).


----------



## Joey.M (Sep 14, 2012)

Very beautiful watch I must say.

http://www.facebook.com/JDMwatches


----------



## Canuck (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't know whether it's because the weather is warming up or because I've decided to wear it on my arm for a week straight to see if that helps the accuracy but my Sarb017 seems to have gotten a LOT more accurate in the past few days since I synced it. I forgot to wear it on my wrist last night when I went to bed and it's still about 10 hours before a full 72 hours since I synced it but currently my Alpinist is only running a mere 5 seconds fast. That's less than +2 seconds per day! I read on one of the Grand Seiko manuals that a movement will be slower when it's warm and faster when it's cold. My Sarb has always run a little bit fast so I'm wondering if that combination of keeping it close to my body and the warm weather has slowed it down to almost dead on accuracy. Perhaps this summer (our first together) it will actually run slow. We'll see.


----------



## dowsing (May 3, 2007)

I've wanted one of these for years and have been happy to see it gain in popularity more recently. Finally after lots of dreaming one arrived today after a brief scare of realising it had been delivered to my neighbour instead. First impressions are positive, the quality is amazing for its price point. Here is a rather terrible photo of my new addition.










Where is the best place to get the bracelet? I've seen them on Seiya and Chino (with Chino being slightly better priced). Is there anywhere else that have them for a better price?


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi there congratulations they really grow on you. As for a s/s braclet there are some about but genuine sarb ones do seem to be a bit pricy.Have you tried thewatchbandcentre they have a good selection and there in the eu so no vat and good service (I AM IN NO WAY CONNECTED WITH THEM) Hope you find one . DW.


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

montage Alpinist on the Nile by thianwong1, on Flickr


----------



## dowsing (May 3, 2007)

Thanks, I have bought from them a few times and they have been very good. I was looking for the cheapest place to get the genuine Seiko bracelet rather than an aftermarket one. It's not urgent to get one though I did have to take off the original Seiko leather band as I wasn't all that impressed with it. I may try out a few straps first and see what I have that fits best for the time being.



DJW GB said:


> Hi there congratulations they really grow on you. As for a s/s braclet there are some about but genuine sarb ones do seem to be a bit pricy.Have you tried thewatchbandcentre they have a good selection and there in the eu so no vat and good service (I AM IN NO WAY CONNECTED WITH THEM) Hope you find one . DW.


----------



## Canuck (Sep 7, 2007)

Well after 96 hours of constant wear and a few turns of the Crown each night, my Alpinist is running a mere 4 seconds ahead. That's only one second per day on average and most of that was the one night I forgot to put it on again after my shower before going to bed. Needless to say, my OCD is extremely satisfied. 
View attachment 1017471


----------



## dowsing (May 3, 2007)

Another pic of the Seiko SARB017 Alpinist. I've tried out a leather NATO for it today.


----------



## InknWatchesNY (Mar 17, 2013)

*DROOL* I LOVE THIS WATCH!!


----------



## Canuck (Sep 7, 2007)

Well my one week experiment is over. After one week the watch is a mere +2 seconds fast. Basically I've been wearing it 24 hours a day (not in the shower of course!) and I've been giving it a few winds before going to bed. I found that the one night that I forgot to put it back on my wrist after my shower it gained a few seconds and last night I forgot to wind it before bed and it lost a few seconds. But when the watch is wound and worn 24/7 my experience is that the accuracy is +/- 0 seconds per day which is just ridiculous! I fully expect that once the hot Tokyo summer comes then it will lose this accuracy but right now I'm totally pleased that my little Seiko auto is more accurate than a Rolex!


----------



## dowsing (May 3, 2007)

A bit of a better shot today taken by camera rather than on my phone.


----------



## jonibang (Aug 8, 2012)

hi..i heard from a friend that his sarb017 has misalignment on the compass (while the N is aligned to the 12 o'clock, the S isn't aligned with the 6 o'clock)..is anyone experiencing this problem?


----------



## Evanssprky (May 14, 2012)

jonibang said:


> hi..i heard from a friend that his sarb017 has misalignment on the compass (while the N is aligned to the 12 o'clock, the S isn't aligned with the 6 o'clock)..is anyone experiencing this problem?


I'm not even going to look, my OCD is'nt that bad yet


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Oh no just looked at mine and I think your right. DW.
View attachment 1039608
TOP
View attachment 1039609
BOTTOM ;-)


----------



## Evanssprky (May 14, 2012)

DJW GB said:


> Oh no just looked at mine and I think your right. DW.
> View attachment 1039608
> TOP
> View attachment 1039609
> BOTTOM ;-)


You shouldn't have looked, you only have yourself to blame. Me, I'll sit here happy with my head in the sand


----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)

Love this strap combination.



dowsing said:


> A bit of a better shot today taken by camera rather than on my phone.


----------



## bluffer (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I just got my SARB017 yesterday (purchased from Higuchi). Here's a quick photo to share with you...










Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xristianos (Feb 26, 2013)

Can anyone please tell me the size of the dial?


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

face 31mm ,watch inc crown 42mm (approx.) Wear's bigger . DW.


----------



## Ferg (Mar 27, 2013)

Just posting to say mine showed up last night. I thought I wasn't getting it for another week, so that was a really great surprise.

I'm really enjoying my first day honeymoon with it. It is a beautiful watch.


----------



## WatchDAniel (Dec 31, 2011)

Trying it on a black Maratac Elite Composite...I don't think it's right.
Think I want to get a bracelet. Maybe even shark mesh!


----------



## wilson_smyth (Aug 4, 2008)

Beautiful watch. Bracelet is lively, much better than the standard seiko offering, but mine now lives on buffalo leather with a seiko deployant.dont settle for the cheaper deployant a, I tried them, they suck. Seiko one is outstanding.


----------



## wsu (Apr 20, 2012)

Joining the club


----------



## Kratsmoose (Nov 19, 2012)

I have too many watches, but there are really only a few that I want to keep, and the Alpinist is definitely one of them. Aside from the overall quality of watch and bracelet, excellent size, accuracy and unique (and attractive) look, I have to point out two little non-essential details I just can't help but love on this watch: the shape of the lume patch at the end of the second hand, and the black background on the date wheel. While not a big deal, I can't help but notice these two items all the time, and love them!


----------



## jaime4022 (Jun 2, 2012)

I can't get enough of this watch! It has quickly become my favorite!


----------



## jasontking (Jan 27, 2009)

I love this watch except for the numbered hour markers. I just can not stand that. At most I can handle it at 12. But that is even pushing it. Too bad because I would love to have one. I guess I will just have to make do with my sarb059 Alpinist. 

Sent from Commodore VIC-20


----------



## Aerofish (Aug 10, 2011)

jasontking said:


> I love this watch except for the numbered hour markers. I just can not stand that. At most I can handle it at 12. But that is even pushing it. Too bad because I would love to have one. I guess I will just have to make do with my sarb059 Alpinist.
> 
> Sent from Commodore VIC-20


My take is just the opposite. I looked at the 059 but was turned off by the lack of sapphire and that it looked too much like a modded SKX007. Don't get me wrong I love my SKX's and have several. I opted for the 017 because it has a unique, "one of" case design. I'm not real big on numerals on watches either, but understand that numbers are de riguer for Explorer style watches.


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

Hey Alpinist dudes. Was searching for a new strap for my incoming Mako, saw this and thought of you...

G10 NATO NYLON WATCH STRAP, GOLD HARDWARE: Amazon.co.uk: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## costasmcn (May 2, 2013)

I love everything about this watch. I wasn't sure about it until I saw it in person, and I must say that regardless of how beautiful it might look in some pictures, the best picture of this watch does not make it the least justice. It is definitely so much more (and then some), when you see it in person! I do have a silly question for those of you who have lived with, or who actually know more about this watch. How do you place this watch when actually comparing it to the Rolex explorer in terms of durability? I mean, the Explorer (and Rolex watches in general) is famous (justifiably or unjustifiably so) for being a tough and very durable watch; one that "will continue to run no matter what the wearer throws at it..." Is the Alpinist Sarb017 every bit as tough, durable, and trustworthy or is it ludicrous to even mention the two of them in the same sentence (as my co worker recently told me about Seiko and Rolex) Can the Alpinist withstand the rough "life" that an Explorer is purported to endure and come shining through? I really hope so, for mine will be my only watch and I shall live with it on my wrist, and live with it i shall!! What do you guys think?


----------



## Kratsmoose (Nov 19, 2012)

costasmcn said:


> I love everything about this watch. I wasn't sure about it until I saw it in person, and I must say that regardless of how beautiful it might look in some pictures, the best picture of this watch does not make it the least justice. It is definitely so much more (and then some), when you see it in person! I do have a silly question for those of you who have lived with, or who actually know more about this watch. How do you place this watch when actually comparing it to the Rolex explorer in terms of durability? I mean, the Explorer (and Rolex watches in general) is famous (justifiably or unjustifiably so) for being a tough and very durable watch; one that "will continue to run no matter what the wearer throws at it..." Is the Alpinist Sarb017 every bit as tough, durable, and trustworthy or is it ludicrous to even mention the two of them in the same sentence (as my co worker recently told me about Seiko and Rolex) Can the Alpinist withstand the rough "life" that an Explorer is purported to endure and come shining through? I really hope so, for mine will be my only watch and I shall live with it on my wrist, and live with it i shall!! What do you guys think?


I doubt there's much difference in toughness; both way tougher than the wrist you'll be wearing it on ;-) However, the Rolex user a tougher steel and won't scratch or ding as easily as most other watches. I used to think this was just hype, but I have a Rolex that I wore for five years straight, and then here and there for another 13 years, and it looks virtually new. Can't say that about ANY other watches I've had.

Not that I think this is so important; I wear my Alpinist way more than the Rolex!


----------



## dowsing (May 3, 2007)

I finally managed to get an official bracelet and I'm very happy it.


----------



## Ropes4u (Sep 15, 2008)

dowsing said:


> I finally managed to get an official bracelet and I'm very happy it.


Where did you pick that up, this is likely my next watch.


----------



## dowsing (May 3, 2007)

I got the bracelet from Chino watches and the watch itself secondhand on the forums.



Ropes4u said:


> Where did you pick that up, this is likely my next watch.


----------



## ghorn11 (May 1, 2012)

Man, this watch can make any strap look good!


----------



## wilson_smyth (Aug 4, 2008)

i put mine back on bracelet after a year on leather wtih a deployant, and, of all my watches, this one becomes completely different on a bracelet. its like a new watch and has gotten over a week of solid wrist time! The other watches will soon be getting jealous so gave my classic monster a go today!


----------



## vbluep51 (Jan 10, 2012)

Mine on 20mm Super Engineer II, just wanted to see how it would look and I kinda like it.


----------



## hosemg12 (Nov 28, 2012)

Received mine in the mail from Higuchi san 3 days ago..waiting on a new strap from Crown and Buckle with pics to follow..I set the watch minutes after receiving it and saw today that it is 3 seconds fast..is something wrong?..kidding..


----------



## Kratsmoose (Nov 19, 2012)

hosemg12 said:


> Received mine in the mail from Higuchi san 3 days ago..waiting on a new strap from Crown and Buckle with pics to follow..I set the watch minutes after receiving it and saw today that it is 3 seconds fast..is something wrong?..kidding..


lol

Mine settled into +2.5 s/d, which is the only reasonably priced watch I have that is as accurate as my expensive, Swiss mechanicals. That's saying something, I think.


----------



## Gilby (May 22, 2012)

Got mine from Higuchi a few weeks ago and love it. Here it is on a strapped for time pilot band.


----------



## hosemg12 (Nov 28, 2012)

New last week..as of today on a Crown & Buckle Shipyard..
View attachment 1094584
View attachment 1094585


----------



## ghorn11 (May 1, 2012)

I really like that combo!


hosemg12 said:


> New last week..as of today on a Crown & Buckle Shipyard..
> View attachment 1094584
> View attachment 1094585


----------



## tkoz (Jan 18, 2012)

dowsing said:


> A bit of a better shot today taken by camera rather than on my phone.


This strap is perfect for this watch. Any chance its newer w/ vintage look and available for purchase somewhere? If so, what kind is it?


----------



## dowsing (May 3, 2007)

Thanks it's from C B straps in Spain. They do have a website and facebook which you can order from.



tkoz said:


> This strap is perfect for this watch. Any chance its newer w/ vintage look and available for purchase somewhere? If so, what kind is it?


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

I've been chasing one of these as a gift for my son... Which I will 'look after' until he is of age  I'm curious though, those of you who hear their Alpinist a majority of the time, do you ever miss having a Day window, along with the Date?

I'm just curious because I've been spoiled with day/date watches as my daily wearers for the past few years, yesterday I wore a Date Only at work and felt lost having to think what day it was. I do travel all over the countryside with work and have some very early starts and long days, so I don't feel stupid when I get disorientated, but I'm wondering whether, when I find the right 017, will I possibly not enjoy it (in a practical sense) because of that? ...or have I just been spoiled, like using a calculator instead of my head?


----------



## Evanssprky (May 14, 2012)

If a watch is worn every day, a day wheel alongside the date is a good thing (especially with the nice turquoise 'sat' and red 'sun' on most Seikos with both). But when rotating watches I'm glad not to have to set the day on date only models. So no, I dont miss the day window, I dont think your lucky son will either.
Be carefull not to scratch it up too bad when 'looking after' it for him


----------



## Regulateur (Mar 20, 2009)

Just got mine from Seiya. Super quick service, 4 days Japan-Montreal including the week end! Superb looking watch, great finish, I like the brushed and shiny finishes on the case. I replace the original strap by a Hadley Roma MS885

I find the flat sapphire crystal to be very reflective; an AR coating would have been great but hey! I am still a happy camper ;-)


----------



## chickenlittle (Jan 10, 2012)

Just got mine from Seiya. The little balls makes me think of roulette. :think:


----------



## Aerofish (Aug 10, 2011)

chickenlittle said:


> Just got mine from Seiya. The little balls makes me think of roulette. :think:


I was wondering what you meant and realized today while looking at the dial that the hour Lume dots are actually beads! You know it's the little "attention to detail" features like this that make this watch such a neo Classic. Thx for mentioning it.


----------



## francobollo (Oct 8, 2010)

Aerofish said:


> I was wondering what you meant and realized today while looking at the dial that the hour Lume dots are actually beads!


I was mystified by the comment too, but didn't quite know how to question it without seeming rude.
Thanx for bringing it up.
francobollo
PS The SARN017 is one of my Grails, but I really want to see it in person before I make the plunge.


----------



## chickenlittle (Jan 10, 2012)

These beads appear to be sitting on a golden tee for lack of a better description. Here's my best shot using an iphone and an 8x loupe.


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

As of yesterday, I'm a happy member of the green&gold Alpinist club;-)
I put mine on the colour matching zulu strap.


----------



## Bravo Two (Aug 25, 2011)

How durable is the polished bezel on the sarb17? Does it ding up easily?


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Bravo Two said:


> How durable is the polished bezel on the sarb17? Does it ding up easily?


Depends on your definition of 'ding', mine stood up well to daily use... Until I lost a spring bar cycling to work, now the bezel has some very healthy dings (read, gravel rash!)


----------



## Bravo Two (Aug 25, 2011)

StephenR said:


> Depends on your definition of 'ding', mine stood up well to daily use... Until I lost a spring bar cycling to work, now the bezel has some very healthy dings (read, gravel rash!)


The polished bezel's steel seems a bit soft on the SARB17. Is it hollow? I'm usually careful with my prized watches, but I somehow manage to ding up whatever is on my wrist. I put an unleveled dot somehow on the bezel, and just on the edge of the polished bezel above the crown. I can't recall how it would have gotten there. Anyone having similar experiences with wear on their Alpinist?


----------



## bobs100 (Dec 26, 2012)

,


----------



## dowsing (May 3, 2007)




----------



## sotroof (Feb 5, 2013)

Signing up 

East meets west


----------



## ghorn11 (May 1, 2012)

Great pair!


sotroof said:


> Signing up
> 
> East meets west


----------



## Gorman22 (Jan 23, 2013)

dowsing said:


> A bit of a better shot today taken by camera rather than on my phone.


That may be the best after market band I have seen on this watch. Great choice, totally looks like a watch worn on an expedition.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Can anyone suggest a good place to get a replacement bezel? I'm thinking of getting one while these watches are still in production, the bezel on mine has picked up some decent scratches (someone mentioned earlier that it's quite soft, I'll have to agree!), I can imagine in 10-20 years it could be looking pretty trashy, so having a replacement on hand may be a good idea.


----------



## tkoz (Jan 18, 2012)

Here's mine - sarb017 on a slightly modded Seiko President...


----------



## sotroof (Feb 5, 2013)

tkoz said:


> Here's mine - sarb017 on a slightly modded Seiko President...


That looks pretty good. Goes well with the retro vibe.


----------



## Rupert777 (Jan 6, 2013)

I bought an Alpinist last summer and just took it on vacation for a few weeks at the beginning of this month. I have 7 3/4 wrists, so by todays standards, it might be a smidgen small for me. Nonetheless, I enjoy it and appreciate the cool retro looks. I had to ditch the factory strap for something that fit me, so I ended up putting a GSD leather strap on it. Very comfortable combination, and I hardly know I have it on most of the time. Overall, I'm very positive about this watch.


----------



## Druski (Nov 25, 2013)

Is the D3A7AB bracelet (the actual one for the SARB017) discontinued by SEIKO?

I emailed Katsuhisa Higuchi and asked if I was able to get a SARB017 plus the bracelet and the response was a little cryptic. (A little hiccup in translation I am sure LOL) - "_Thankyou for your request at higuchi-inc BUT D3A7AB has been sold out - We dont carry._"

I take that I guess as being it is discontinued and they cannot get it?

Also... Anyone know if the current SARB017's being sold are the 6R15B still or are they the newer 6R15C movement? With the solid caseback, it's kinda hard to tell without opening it up? Can you tell from the serial number?


----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

Druski said:


> Is the D3A7AB bracelet (the actual one for the SARB017) discontinued by SEIKO?
> 
> I emailed Katsuhisa Higuchi and asked if I was able to get a SARB017 plus the bracelet and the response was a little cryptic. (A little hiccup in translation I am sure LOL) - "_Thankyou for your request at higuchi-inc BUT D3A7AB has been sold out - We dont carry._"
> 
> ...


Apparently it's sold out at Higuchi's, and I think 'WE DON'T CARRY' in this case just means: 'This article is currently out of stock'.
Nothing more nothing less.
I Googled for a while on this subject, but I could not find any indication that the _D3A7AB_ is discontinued.


----------



## Druski (Nov 25, 2013)

Johnny Wishbone said:


> Apparently it's sold out at Higuchi's, and I think 'WE DON'T CARRY' in this case just means: 'This article is currently out of stock'.
> Nothing more nothing less.
> I Googled for a while on this subject, but I could not find any indication that the _D3A7AB_ is discontinued.


Yeah I Googled it as well and seen nothing definitive saying it was or was not as well... Looks like over on Chino-Watch they list the Bracelet as discontinued 

Ill Email Seiya on Monday I guess and see if there is one to be had..


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Druski said:


> Also... Anyone know if the current SARB017's being sold are the 6R15B still or are they the newer 6R15C movement? With the solid caseback, it's kinda hard to tell without opening it up? Can you tell from the serial number?


I've had mine open a few times recently regulating it (yes, yes, after bragging about how perfect it was! Pride before the fall and all that...) and can tell you that mine, made in March this year, has a 6R15C movement in it... Or at least that's what the rotor says.

What changed between the 'B' and 'C' models?


----------



## Druski (Nov 25, 2013)

StephenR said:


> ...and can tell you that mine, made in March this year, has a 6R15C movement in it... Or at least that's what the rotor says.
> 
> What changed between the 'B' and 'C' models?


Thanks - that's nice to know.... As for the difference - you can see this thread *HERE* that discusses it... There is some debate too that the C version has a slightly better / longer power reserve. I don't know if that is true or not... and I am not even sure if the 24 vs 23 jewels is true either.. For the most part... all I truly hope is that my SARB017 will arrive in one piece, will run just fine, and look every bit as good as the pictures of that sweet green dial I have seen so often. It has got to be, in my opinion, one of the best looking watches I have ever seen.

Heck - even when I looked at that picture above with the SARB017 and the Rolex.. I thought to myself... hell yeah I would like that Rolex! Why? Well... cause it's a ROLEX! They are great watches... but in all honesty... That Sarb looks better!


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks for that, an interesting read. Mine is still 23J, but I timed the power reserve to about 55hrs


----------



## Druski (Nov 25, 2013)

Well got my email back from Seyia

The bracelet which fits with SARB017 is out of production and sold out.. Not available for sale any more.

Solves that I guess 


Sent via Galaxy S4 & Tapatalk


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

I would say that I'd let you know if I ever decide to sell mine ...but we all know that ain't ever gonna happen!


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

Druski said:


> They are great watches... but in all honesty... That Sarb looks better!


My thought exactly, while watching that photo.

BTW, out of pure curiosity I've just opened my Alpinist (bought 2 months ago) and its C movement with 23 jewels inside.


----------



## sotroof (Feb 5, 2013)

Visited an onsen yesterday and this seems to be the perfect watch for the occasion


----------



## njegos (Dec 7, 2013)

jaime4022 said:


> I can't get enough of this watch! It has quickly become my favorite!
> View attachment 1066589


jaime, what is the name of this strap and where can i get it?


----------



## ghorn11 (May 1, 2012)

Anyone know of an aftermarket bracelet with solid end links that will fit?


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

I got this beautiful retro style watch a short time ago, replaced the horrible strap with a Hirsch Siena and was enjoying it a lot till....
I noticed a very small dot on the dial, located southeast of the "0" in "10".










What should I do? 
Do you think it is "returnable" because of this imperfection?
It is very minimal, but one of those "once you've seen it you can't unsee it".


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

If you are not happy with it and you can return it I would. As you say once you have seen it you will look at it every time and think why did I not change it. (JMO). DW.

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Henzen (Feb 27, 2014)

sotroof said:


> Visited an onsen yesterday and this seems to be the perfect watch for the occasion


Beautiful photo of a beautiful classy watch! I like the tone and texture of your strap. May I ask you what brand and type strap is in the photo? I ordered mine from Higuchi this week and cannot wait to receive it!


----------



## Henzen (Feb 27, 2014)

I received my Alpinist from Higuchi today. It is a gorgeous watch! I love it so far!


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

Here's my brand new SARB017, freshly arrived from Seiya today. I also picked up the Seiko deployant.


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

Here's my brand new SARB017, freshly arrived from Seiya today. I also picked up the Seiko deployant.


----------



## sotroof (Feb 5, 2013)

Henzen said:


> Beautiful photo of a beautiful classy watch! I like the tone and texture of your strap. May I ask you what brand and type strap is in the photo? I ordered mine from Higuchi this week and cannot wait to receive it!


Sorry for the late reply. It's a Hirsch Buffalo strap.


----------



## Evanssprky (May 14, 2012)

I can highly recommend Yobokies super oyster. Very happy indeed with this.

Sent from Samsung s4 mini


----------



## Tedward (Apr 30, 2014)

*New Alpinist arrived today*

Here is my new Alpinist which arrived today.....

...put onto Hirsch Lucca. I think that the thicker upper part of the strap (near the watch), which thins at the buckle looks great and compliments the chunky look of the watch. I also think the slightly lighter and weathered look leather suits it perfectly.

For anyone thinking it's too small, it isn't. I think large watches can very easily look brash, ostentatious and, well, tacky, so in my opinion this is the perfect size.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: New Alpinist arrived today*



Tedward said:


> For anyone thinking it's too small....


If there IS anyone, I doubt they'd be reading this thread!


----------



## Tedward (Apr 30, 2014)

Possibly, but when I was reading up about these watches, it was a concern I came across numerous times. 

Sent from my RM-825_eu_euro1_217 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: New Alpinist arrived today*



Tedward said:


> Here is my new Alpinist which arrived today.....
> 
> ...put onto Hirsch Lucca. I think that the thicker upper part of the strap (near the watch), which thins at the buckle looks great and compliments the chunky look of the watch. I also think the slightly lighter and weathered look leather suits it perfectly.
> 
> For anyone thinking it's too small, it isn't. I think large watches can very easily look brash, ostentatious and, well, tacky, so in my opinion this is the perfect size.


Like it a lot on the Lucca, I picked a Siena, a little more dressy, same style.


----------



## Tedward (Apr 30, 2014)

That's really nice too, and as you say, more dressy than mine. Versatile watch! 

Sent from my RM-825_eu_euro1_217 using Tapatalk


----------



## Druski (Nov 25, 2013)

Arrived today!

I had to replace the strap that came with my SARB017 - it just wasn't comfortable and also it was too short as well... I decided to go with the Bund style strap but found it difficult to find one in a longer length as simply no manufacturer that I was able to find made one... so I went to Attila Aszodi Designs and gave him the size of my wrist and the dimensions of the Sarb... and he produced for me a Beautiful hand made strap of Horween Shell Cordovan in Oxblood.. in the length I required. The strap is so soft against the skin right out of the gate... I am so very pleased.
















I got to say Attila was very fast in his email responses, and made the purchase a very pleasurable one! |>


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Very very nice. I've often thought about a bund for mine and you have convinced me. Thanks for sharing .DW.

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## njegos (Dec 7, 2013)

what do you guys think, how would the alpinist look without the compass?

i don't have photoshop, so i can't check 

and do any of you ever use the compass? i don't.


----------



## everose (Jan 15, 2010)

@ Druski: I also usually wear mine on a Bund but yours has got to be the best looking Bund i have seen on '017. Congrats!

Imho a Bund helps to fill the wrist more for those of us with slightly larger wrists and i also found that there is almost no chance of the internal compass bezel turning inadvertently.













njegos said:


> ....do any of you ever use the compass? i don't.


I have yet to use it for its primary purpose but i do use it quite often as a timing bezel. |>


----------



## rajat (Jan 2, 2011)

Got this watch on my trip to Japan last year. Hated the strap, but couldn't find something better that wasn't too expensive.

For now, I got a Crown & Buckle leather nato, that I took to a cobbler and got turned into a non nato.









I like it, and it totally changes the watch for me, for the better. After I get sick of this strap, I'm going to order something from Bas & Lokes, potentially this.


----------



## Hanwen (Apr 22, 2012)

Just got mine last week. This one got on my short list 5 years ago, but I kept finding reasons to put off the purchase, I was wary of the gold accents, the hands, and the green dial not being versatile enough. Well I finally gave in. It is a lovely watch with a nicely finished case, in terms of finishing, it is on par with some of the Omegas I owned. It feels like a watch that retails at 3 times its price. I'm happy to join the club!


----------



## maxchua (May 13, 2013)

Hanwen said:


> Just got mine last week. This one got on my short list 5 years ago, but I kept finding reasons to put off the purchase, I was wary of the gold accents, the hands, and the green dial not being versatile enough. Well I finally gave in. It is a lovely watch with a nicely finished case, in terms of finishing, it is on par with some of the Omegas I owned. It feels like a watch that retails at 3 times its price. I'm happy to join the club!
> 
> View attachment 1491189


I love the strap! Where did you get this! Been following this watch for 8-9 months now. Worried about the gold parts as well. Hmm...looking way too nice on this strap.


----------



## Hanwen (Apr 22, 2012)

It's the OEM strap that comes with the watch. I might change it at some point. I do think it looks fine but it's just not very comfortable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## njegos (Dec 7, 2013)

@hanwen
so happy for you. it's a beaut. i'm glad the ranks of alpinist owners grow each and every day. 
looking at your photos, oem strap doesn't look bad at all. but in my opinion, the strap is the only flaw of the watch. i'm happy it's the strap and not something else, because straps are easily switched 

i put a steel bracelet on my alpinist and it will stay on for some time. this is the way to make this watch look mighty.

@maxchua
i usually detest gold and gold watches. first time i saw this watch, i was deterred by gold indices. but when i saw it in the flesh, i just couldn't say no and had to buy it.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Very cool watch but difficult to.find and to buy. I would like the bracelet from sarb015 too but it's quite impossible to find.


----------



## Hanwen (Apr 22, 2012)

njegos said:


> @hanwen
> so happy for you. it's a beaut. i'm glad the ranks of alpinist owners grow each and every day.
> looking at your photos, oem strap doesn't look bad at all. but in my opinion, the strap is the only flaw of the watch. i'm happy it's the strap and not something else, because straps are easily switched
> 
> ...


----------



## njegos (Dec 7, 2013)

"endlink misfit"?

this is true for my bracelet, but i didn't know it was true for yobokies' superoyster. is it?

@sbplantipodi
not that hard, i reckon. you just have to be swift 

sarb017 - Seiko - WatchRecon - The Most Intelligent Search Engine for Private Watch Sales


----------



## Hanwen (Apr 22, 2012)

@njegos: I'm not brave enough to try the yobokies version. I've read mixed reviews


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frenchy82 (Jan 28, 2012)

Wonderful watch, i 've bought it recently and i must admit that i was wrong not to buy it before. 
I've changed the original strap with a wonderful handmade Pirate's Strap and now is simply perfect ; look forward to make it some good photos


----------



## Evanssprky (May 14, 2012)

Yobokies oyster fits perfect on mine, no play or gaps at all. It could do with another micro adjustment hole on the clasp, but this is an issue with oem sarb bracelets also I believe, so its as good (or bad) as genuine seiko in that regard.


----------



## der Mann (Oct 28, 2013)

Wow, thanks for sharing all these beautiful pics. I really love every detail on this green dial. 

Umm.. but not kidding, I own a 6.1" wrist; though many of you said this is a small watch, I wonder if it's still too big for me. Awkward :/


----------



## Hanwen (Apr 22, 2012)

My wrist is about that size too, about 6.25. I think it wears fine. It does have a presence though...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evanssprky (May 14, 2012)

der Mann said:


> Wow, thanks for sharing all these beautiful pics. I really love every detail on this green dial.
> 
> Umm.. but not kidding, I own a 6.1" wrist; though many of you said this is a small watch, I wonder if it's still too big for me. Awkward :/


I think it'll be fine on your wrist. It will just look like a 40mm watch on a 7" wrist. Go for it!


----------



## mmoche (Apr 29, 2014)

Man, I really want one of these. It'd be a decided step up from my current roster. Maybe I can justify it as a wedding expense...or not.


----------



## Evanssprky (May 14, 2012)

mmoche said:


> Man, I really want one of these. It'd be a decided step up from my current roster. Maybe I can justify it as a wedding expense...or not.


I justified mine as a 25th anniversary present to myself. Consequently my wife loves it, always a good ruse.


----------



## der Mann (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks. Luckily I also found this, sarb065 on a 6 inch wrist.: https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/show-off-your-small-wrist-watch-582050-7.html

Alpinist should have a smaller lug-to-lug length than sarb065. So it should look good too on my wrist as you all said. May order one on the next Monday, cheers!


----------



## E52 (Oct 27, 2013)

Hi
where can i find steel bracelet for my SARB 017? I have ask chino but the bracelet no available. After market model that will fit correct at the alpinist lugs?
thank a lot for your help

old photo


best regards
E52


----------



## Evanssprky (May 14, 2012)

E52 said:


> Hi
> where can i find steel bracelet for my SARB 017? I have ask chino but the bracelet no available. After market model that will fit correct at the alpinist lugs?
> thank a lot for your help
> 
> ...


Yobokies super oyster.


----------



## E52 (Oct 27, 2013)

Evanssprky said:


> Yobokies super oyster.


Thanks a lot my friend
E52


----------



## Druski (Nov 25, 2013)

On Yobokies's photobucket he lists a "Super oyster EVO" and a "Super oyster EVO S" 

Which one fits the 017?

Edit: I see a Seiko "Super oyster" as well once I searched - guess that's the one! 

Sent via Galaxy S4 & Tapatalk


----------



## Evanssprky (May 14, 2012)

E52 said:


> Thanks a lot my friend
> E52


Thanks


----------



## mittttal (Nov 10, 2013)

I gave in.

Strap sucks...but everything else looks great, especially the dial and the way it changes tones!


----------



## Maithree (Jan 17, 2013)

I like it best on a bracelet or in my case, mesh. Becomes a great all round watch.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

I took some photos the other night of the few straps I regularly have mine on, I'll post them up when I get a chance... Nothing we haven't all seen before though!


----------



## E52 (Oct 27, 2013)

I have made order from Harold for Super Oyster. Very fast responses to my e-mails. I pay him as well and the bracelet is already travelling for my home. I will post pictures. Oh, i have and new brown croc strap
Best regards
E52


----------



## ghorn11 (May 1, 2012)

Post 'em! The suspense is killing us! 


StephenR said:


> I took some photos the other night of the few straps I regularly have mine on, I'll post them up when I get a chance... Nothing we haven't all seen before though!


----------



## Chaz90 (Jan 14, 2014)

Got a few good pics on the summit of Pikes Peak this morning. Seemed appropriate to wear it in its natural habitat!


----------



## iggu74 (Jun 5, 2013)

I am going to try a mesh bracelet for my SARB017. It's already ordered, so just waiting for it to arrive.
Sadly i just saw it does not have the "tube" for the pin at the end.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

ghorn11 said:


> Post 'em! The suspense is killing us!


Alright, alright, hold your horses!

Ok, so most of the time my Alpinist lives on his bracelet:








When I'm heading off camping, or just taking some time off from work in general, it goes on to a covered bund:








I usually use the 'already-off-bracelet' time to play with a nato for a couple weeks, usually:






but sometimes:








If I've got a 'fancy' (i.e. dress-up) job on one week, I may go on leather:














I've got another favourite leather strap, very thin and soft, but I don't wear it with the Aplinist anymore, it has a bit of movement along the spring bar (it's a 20mm which got squashed down to 19mm for a few months and never fully recovered) and I've had my Alpinist come off twice as a result (once while riding my bicycle to a pre-dawn meeting, that was a heart-in-mouth moment, and the cause of much gravel-rash). Needless to say, that strap has now been squished further to fit my HMT White Pilot.


----------



## fluffygdog95 (Aug 27, 2013)

Beautiful pictures! I guess I should quit sitting here oggling and make a contribution of my own.

After a long bike ride to a nearby lake, I decided to ignore the beauty of nature around me, and admire the beauty on my wrist! The dynamic colours of this dial can not be captured in a photo.


----------



## Cranworth (May 28, 2013)

Jeez, that's a nice looking watch. You WUS folks are like people offering free drugs outside a rehab clinic when you post stuff like this! I have got to get one!


----------



## ghorn11 (May 1, 2012)

Fantastic shots gentlemen. Hopefully I will be able to contribute soon, but currently, I am alpinistless. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frank107 (Jan 6, 2014)

Will there ever be a nice watch, like the Alpinist again?

What do you do if you have one and lust for more, at the same style?! (Size, Steelback, Style) 

Eyeing the SARGs but they are to tall.

Somebody able to shoot a comparission SARG. vs SARB?


----------



## ghorn11 (May 1, 2012)

My wonderful wife just surprised me with this for our second anniversary!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

ghorn11 said:


> My wonderful wife just surprised me with this for our second anniversary!


Congratulations, that's good of her!

It's funny how an Alpinist can mean so many different things... I bough mine as an 'encouragement' and 'independence' gift for myself when my wife left me!


----------



## njegos (Dec 7, 2013)

after having an interesting discussion with a wis friend, i've a question for you alpinist owners.

in what category would you put this watch?

it's not a dress watch.

it's not a diver.

it's not an aviator watch.

what is it?

i tried to explain to him that the alpinist is a category of its own, but to no avail


----------



## chillwill120 (Apr 18, 2014)

njegos said:


> after having an interesting discussion with a wis friend, i've a question for you alpinist owners.
> 
> in what category would you put this watch?
> 
> ...


I would say it's an explorer style watch.


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

njegos said:


> after having an interesting discussion with a wis friend, i've a question for you alpinist owners.
> 
> in what category would you put this watch?
> 
> ...


An awesome watch?

I use it as my "nice" casual watch, while my Sumo is the more "sporty" casual.


----------



## Timbre (Apr 17, 2014)

njegos said:


> after having an interesting discussion with a wis friend, i've a question for you alpinist owners.
> 
> in what category would you put this watch?
> 
> ...


an alpinist  mountain climbing, tracking watch.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

I would agree with chillwill120, but with jdto as well. 
It is just great overall, becomes dressy on an "elegant" leather strap:










But can look easily much sportier on a NATO:


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

Seppia said:


> I would agree with chillwill120, but with jdto as well.
> It is just great overall, becomes dressy on an "elegant" leather strap:


What strap is that? It's really nice.

I have a Hirsch Buffalo brown with white stitching on the way for this watch, but that one would look nice on my SARB035.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Hirsch Siena.


----------



## njegos (Dec 7, 2013)

well, i'd agree with the explorer style, but cathedral hands have nothing to do with explorers


----------



## Mister White (May 19, 2014)

Hmmmmm look at that dial..... what's not to love?


----------



## ChristopheH (Jan 12, 2013)




----------



## hantms (May 28, 2014)

I think the Alpinist looks awesome.. The only thing keeping it off my grail-list is that it has the compass indication on the bezel, making it a little less clean looking, in addition to a compass bezel just not being all that useful. 

(If there was anything at all on the bezel then I'd prefer it to be just a minutes-past indication like on dive watches (but not in a dive watch style of course). (But preferably nothing at all.) )


----------



## vandelsand (Sep 26, 2013)

Most bestest thread ever. Love the 017.


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Enjoy.






.








Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## vandelsand (Sep 26, 2013)

njegos said:


> after having an interesting discussion with a wis friend, i've a question for you alpinist owners.
> 
> in what category would you put this watch?
> 
> ...


I saw the other replies to this question. Trekking and mountain climbing can be categorized as field watches. Can be, not required.

This is one of the most classy field watches IMO.

vandelsand


----------



## ghorn11 (May 1, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E52 (Oct 27, 2013)

Hi to all
some test. Sorry about pictures quality. I hope you like it



original strap 




original strap left, new strap right


new strap in the watch


harold bracelet








shipment from harold very fast. Customs at my country.....delay, much delay
For the summer Alpinist will be in the bracelet
best regards
E52


----------



## poppa7563 (Jun 15, 2014)

I have read this thread and want this beautiful watch.
Thank you, I think.


----------



## E52 (Oct 27, 2013)

welcome to forum 
happy posting ;-)
i think you will not dissapointed with sarb 017

all my best 
E52


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

poppa7563 said:


> I have read this thread and want this beautiful watch.
> Thank you, I think.


If you want to preserve your financial health you should try avoid many threads 
Don't make the same mistake I made!


----------



## Bangbro (Dec 9, 2011)

Did a mod to my 017

















Before and after


----------



## flawless51 (Oct 24, 2007)

Really nice mod. Where did you get the gold plating done? It really makes sense because of the gold numerals. Maybe a gold date wheel is in order too.



Bangbro said:


> Did a mod to my 017
> 
> View attachment 1538644
> 
> ...


----------



## Bangbro (Dec 9, 2011)

flawless51 said:


> Really nice mod. Where did you get the gold plating done? It really makes sense because of the gold numerals. Maybe a gold date wheel is in order too.


Thanks for your words ,

I did mine locally at a Jewelry shop. It was plated 3 micron and cost about $200

Yes a gold date wheel would be perfect 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bangbro (Dec 9, 2011)

On green croc strap 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mister White (May 19, 2014)

That looks great! Do you know if they had to disassemble the watch totally? Having a gold bezel would look good too.


Bangbro said:


> On green croc strap
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bangbro (Dec 9, 2011)

Mister White said:


> That looks great! Do you know if they had to disassemble the watch totally? Having a gold bezel would look good too.


Yes, they would need to strip down the bezel , crowns so that they could be properly gold plated. My advixe is to do it only after your warranty expires  its no turning back .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Resident Eric (Jul 6, 2014)

What's the going price for this watch? And where is a good site to buy from?


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

You can get it for around $400, best places to buy are the usual, higuchi, chino and seiya


----------



## Mister White (May 19, 2014)

The quality and detail of the SARB017 truly is difficult to convey. The beautiful, sharply pointed golden hands, and perfectly rounded raised golden markers and numerals. All set against the flawlessly smooth sunburst green dial, the contrast making it easy to tell the time even in the poorest light. Twelve tiny, exact hemispheres of powerful lume at each hour sit atop their own tiny silver pedestals. Perfectly detailed minute and sub-minute markers, surrounded by the subtle but functional, precisely marked inner bezel are icing on the cake, visually. The reassuring heft of the watch, with the superb finishing, a sapphire crystal, the whole case tells you that this is a special piece. Even down to the caseback, with its combination of brushed and highly polished finish and the Alpinist emblem. The satisfying feel of the crown - it feels good to wind this watch, and the ease with which you can move those hands exactly, the movement offering the perfect amount of resistance. Not that you need to wind this beauty, it seems to wind itself very efficiently even with minimal activity. The 6R15 is a highly consistent timekeeper and its power reserve is huge. Admittedly, it's very difficult to put this watch down for long enough to test that reserve, but it does seem very close to being fully wound all the time when worn. It's impressive in all areas. Anyway, a couple of gratuitous photos that may help would-be Alpinist owners to make their mind up


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

You have convinced me Mister White I may have to buy another. DW.


----------



## Evanssprky (May 14, 2012)

Just a little accuracy note: I've had mine on since Friday evening, only taken off for showering, its now Monday and its gained one second in that time. Pretty awesome.


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

That gold mod does look good, though it's not really my cup of tea. Great work! I like the very subtle gold hints on the watch, because I have a belt with a brass buckle and I generally like to match metal tones (yellow vs. white in general). The slight hint of gold on the SARB017 lets me get away with wearing that belt (which I really like) with a watch with a white metal case.


----------



## Resident Eric (Jul 6, 2014)

Man I love the green dial but the size bothers me as I wear 50mm right now  The good and evil are combating in my head now lol


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Mister White said:


> Anyway, a couple of gratuitous photos that may help would-be Alpinist owners to make their mind up


...yeah, like that's necessary!


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## AK2112 (Dec 5, 2011)

I really like the photos that capture the dial at it's darkest shades.

Lately I've been torn between a silver khaki field auto and an Alpinist but I've finally settled on the Seiko. The Hamilton looks great and felt great when I tried one on, but the Seiko just has something a bit more to it. Unique.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Does anyone have a good source for SEL's to fit the Alpinist? Short of getting an 015 bracelet that is! I've got this great two tone (polished & brushed) bracelet with good solid links, but the end links are folded and have gotten a little misshapen over time. I love the bracelet though, really adds to the solid feel of the watch, just wish I could get some quality SEL to match!


----------



## chillwill120 (Apr 18, 2014)

Some of you may have read the other thread I started where I was asking for help to find a bracelet for the Alpinist. My Yobokies Super Oyster is no longer cutting it. One of the spring bars popped off of the lug and other day. Somehow that endlink fit is not working out. I really don't like this watch on leather so in desperation I tried out some bracelets from my other watches and ended up with this









I'd prefer all stainless but the two tone matches since the dial has gold markers. What do you guys think?


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

^I think it looks great, details?


----------



## chillwill120 (Apr 18, 2014)

SDGenius said:


> ^I think it looks great, details?


Sure, it's actually from an invicta, I believe the model number is 9309a. It basically looks like the invicta 8926 except it's two tone and quartz. This gives me hope that I could use a stainless steel bracelet from one of the other invicta submariner look-alikes. Only problem is I'm not crazy about the invicta signed clasp, but this will do for now. The fit is actually better than the one from Yobokies Super Oyster.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

chillwill120 said:


> Sure, it's actually from an invicta, I believe the model number is 9309a. It basically looks like the invicta 8926 except it's two tone and quartz. This gives me hope that I could use a stainless steel bracelet from one of the other invicta submariner look-alikes. Only problem is I'm not crazy about the invicta signed clasp, but this will do for now. The fit is actually better than the one from Yobokies Super Oyster.


Nice! Did you have to modify the end-links at all? I know of a really nice solid end-link glide-lock oyster that fits the 8926ob perfectly, so it may fit the Alpinist>>> 20mm Stainless Steel Oyster Glide Lock Bracelet for Submariner GMT Watch | eBay


----------



## chillwill120 (Apr 18, 2014)

SDGenius said:


> Nice! Did you have to modify the end-links at all? I know of a really nice solid end-link glide-lock oyster that fits the 8926ob perfectly, so it may fit the Alpinist>>> 20mm Stainless Steel Oyster Glide Lock Bracelet for Submariner GMT Watch | eBay


Nope, did not modify it at all. Thanks for the link!


----------



## chillwill120 (Apr 18, 2014)

SDGenius said:


> Nice! Did you have to modify the end-links at all? I know of a really nice solid end-link glide-lock oyster that fits the 8926ob perfectly, so it may fit the Alpinist>>> 20mm Stainless Steel Oyster Glide Lock Bracelet for Submariner GMT Watch | eBay


Now that I think of it, the 8926 has a larger case since it's a mechanical watch versus the 9309. It may not be as good a fit, but hopefully the lugs are the same or similar even though the case size is different.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

I'll be watching eagerly if anyone gets one if these...


----------



## sanfong (Jun 9, 2014)

Officially join the Alpinist club. 

The Orient Blue Moon beside it which I bought for my wife.


----------



## upsdelivery (May 6, 2014)

Here is mine...


----------



## ChristopheH (Jan 12, 2013)




----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

vandelsand said:


> I saw the other replies to this question. Trekking and mountain climbing can be categorized as field watches. Can be, not required.
> 
> This is one of the most classy field watches IMO.
> 
> vandelsand


It can be classified as an explorer style watch.


----------



## chillwill120 (Apr 18, 2014)

My alpinist was running exactly +10 seconds everyday come hell or high water. After a couple months of wearing it, it's now only +3 seconds after 2 days! ​very pleased!


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

chillwill120 said:


> My alpinist was running exactly +10 seconds everyday come hell or high water. After a couple months of wearing it, it's now only +3 seconds after 2 days! very pleased!


That's great! I need to tweak mine again, it's running just a tad fast still, about a minute over a week and a half.


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

Considering getting the SARB017 yet again. Wondering how the owners here feel about its versatility? In terms of clashing with what you're wearing? I'm worried that since I wear a lot of blues and not many earthy tones that the Alpinist wouldn't look right. Or am I just over thinking my watch pairing. Mind you I'm a shorts/jeans and a t shirt guy for the most part and scrubs at work.


----------



## Evanssprky (May 14, 2012)

IRBilldozer said:


> Considering getting the SARB017 yet again. Wondering how the owners here feel about its versatility? In terms of clashing with what you're wearing? I'm worried that since I wear a lot of blues and not many earthy tones that the Alpinist wouldn't look right. Or am I just over thinking my watch pairing. Mind you I'm a shorts/jeans and a t shirt guy for the most part and scrubs at work.


Its a darker green than it looks in many photos, and in my opinion it goes with virtually any colours or outfit.


----------



## Mister White (May 19, 2014)

Evanssprky said:


> Its a darker green than it looks in many photos, and in my opinion it goes with virtually any colours or outfit.


 This^^. And anyway, the Alpinist is so beautiful, you will find yourself choosing clothes to fit with it. You will also use it as a compass, even if you don't need to. And you may find yourself mountaineering to fit your lifestyle around the watch. It's a really, really nice watch. It's worth buying just for the hands alone, they are the best hands in the universe.


----------



## chillwill120 (Apr 18, 2014)

Mister White said:


> This^^. And anyway, the Alpinist is so beautiful, you will find yourself choosing clothes to fit with it. You will also use it as a compass, even if you don't need to. And you may find yourself mountaineering to fit your lifestyle around the watch. It's a really, really nice watch. It's worth buying just for the hands alone, they are the best hands in the universe.


Agreed, the watch is just so awesome. It's become the favorite in my collection. Sapphire, very accurate (currently 5 seconds fast after over 72 hours), unique and beautiful design, screw down crown, solid water resistance, great lume (it's no monster but still very solid) . . . I sold off most of my other watches (orient mako, invicta 8926, orange monster, citizen perpetual calendar chrono) since I never wear them anymore. I basically wear my alpinist all the time but when I want something a bit bigger and sportier I rock the SKX009. I think the last piece of my collection will be a legitimate dress watch to replace my SNKL41. Maybe a Sarb33?


----------



## Evanssprky (May 14, 2012)

chillwill120 said:


> Agreed, the watch is just so awesome. It's become the favorite in my collection. Sapphire, very accurate (currently 5 seconds fast after over 72 hours), unique and beautiful design, screw down crown, solid water resistance, great lume (it's no monster but still very solid) . . . I sold off most of my other watches (orient mako, invicta 8926, orange monster, citizen perpetual calendar chrono) since I never wear them anymore. I basically wear my alpinist all the time but when I want something a bit bigger and sportier I rock the SKX009. I think the last piece of my collection will be a legitimate dress watch to replace my SNKL41. Maybe a Sarb33?


The 033 would be my next choice of sarb also. My 017 could then go back on a nato for a while.


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

Evanssprky said:


> The 033 would be my next choice of sarb also. My 017 could then go back on a nato for a while.


I have also considered the SARB033 instead of the 017 but am worried it may lean to far towards dressy to be worn very casually. My fiancee seems to be a huge fan of the SARG005 but the 017 looks to be slightly better finished and has a screw down crown for roughly the same price.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

My Alpinist, originally bought as a 'special' watch, and something to pass down to my son has since become my 'beater'. I wear it over all other watches, the only exceptions being a Polar at the gym, a 6309 on covered bund when I know the will be a high chance of possible damage, and a Citizen BM8180 when touring by motorbike, otherwise, Alpinist it is, rain, hail, t-shirts or overcoats...


----------



## Evanssprky (May 14, 2012)

IRBilldozer said:


> I have also considered the SARB033 instead of the 017 but am worried it may lean to far towards dressy to be worn very casually. My fiancee seems to be a huge fan of the SARG005 but the 017 looks to be slightly better finished and has a screw down crown for roughly the same price.


I think the 033 can do smart casual no problem. The sarg's to me lose out in a few areas: Firstly, as you mentioned the case finishing doesn't look nearly as good as the sarbs, and secondly, for my tastes 40mm is just too bog for this style of watch. A distant third, the hands on sarbs generally look as good as those on higher end watches, sarg hands are what they are.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Evanssprky said:


> The sarg's to me lose out in a few areas...


I have been eyeing off the Sarg's since I first noticed them, but something has stopped me from jumping on one, I think you've nailed it in all these remarks... Add to that, the Sarb017 can do everything a Sarg can, but with so much more finesse. It's James Bond Vs Maxwell Smart if you ask me!


----------



## Evanssprky (May 14, 2012)

StephenR said:


> I have been eyeing off the Sarg's since I first noticed them, but something has stopped me from jumping on one,


The 005 in particular has always caught my eye, because I'd love a sarb013, but the case finishing, size, and lack of cathedral hands would all conspire to make me wish it was what it isn't, an 013.


----------



## Ace_Of_Spades (Nov 3, 2012)

New arrival Sarb 017 :-d





A nice pair.


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Great pics.


----------



## rikk727 (Jul 19, 2014)

In! Just got mine through emirates post today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *El Ocho 1* (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh dear......all I needed now, another watch that I want.....Thanks guys!


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

*El Ocho 1* said:


> Oh dear......all I needed now, another watch that I want.....Thanks guys!


No, don't feel bad, you don't 'want' this watch...

...you NEED it


----------



## Velorum (Jan 16, 2014)

My first Alpinist bought second hand last year on a Pittards 'glove leather' strap



A couple of months later I sold it to fund something not so nice

We all do stupid things from time to time. Ask my first wife.

Anyway, here is my current one, bought new and seen here on an excellent bracelet advertised on eBay as being for a Rolex GMT - very nice fit indeed



On a couple of NATO's - not to my taste though, it just doesnt feel right on them to me




And my favourite combination - fitted to a gold brown Hirsch Duke



This could well be my perfect watch


----------



## Jimmy0104 (Apr 17, 2014)

can see its a successful model, maybe seiko can consider to come out more colours dial blue/grey/red .


----------



## Greek Trojan (Sep 2, 2012)

Quick question. I've been searching for a non-diver watch that I can splash around in the pool/beach if necessary. Since this watch has a high listed water resistance would it fit the bill (On a SS bracelet) or is that a BS number that doesn't make it safe to swim in. Thanks for the response.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

...there is no bs in the Alpinist...



Greek Trojan said:


> Quick question. I've been searching for a non-diver watch that I can splash around in the pool/beach if necessary. Since this watch has a high listed water resistance would it fit the bill (On a SS bracelet) or is that a BS number that doesn't make it safe to swim in. Thanks for the response.


----------



## Evanssprky (May 14, 2012)

Greek Trojan said:


> Quick question. I've been searching for a non-diver watch that I can splash around in the pool/beach if necessary. Since this watch has a high listed water resistance would it fit the bill (On a SS bracelet) or is that a BS number that doesn't make it safe to swim in. Thanks for the response.


I happily swim wearing mine (pool and the sea), screwdown crown adds confidence. Bracelet obviously good for this but the alpinist also lends itself very well to a dark striped nato which is ideal.


----------



## Bangbro (Dec 9, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goTomek (Feb 19, 2013)

Arrived last week.



































Put it temporary on Hirsh Liberty, but waiting for Beaver from Panatime.


----------



## Evanssprky (May 14, 2012)

goTomek said:


> Arrived last week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great photos! Anyone left who doesn't want an 017, will change their minds if they look at these pics. Congratulations


----------



## rikk727 (Jul 19, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goTomek (Feb 19, 2013)

Evanssprky said:


> Great photos! Anyone left who doesn't want an 017, will change their minds if they look at these pics. Congratulations


Thanks! I try at my best, that just only pics taken by phone 

In the meantime beaver from Panatime arrived, and on it this is even more beautiful watch


----------



## Greek Trojan (Sep 2, 2012)

Bangbro said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man I wish there was a gold option. Looks really nice with that lighting.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

So, quick question to all the alpinist owners here:

What happened in the last year (or even less) to make the Alpinist so much more popular around here?


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

It's viral, meaning the growth of popularity is exponential.
Meanwhile the prices of second hand cream Alpinists keep rising.

In other news, a new strap (kevlar Morellato) for my Alpinist just arrived.


----------



## njegos (Dec 7, 2013)

X2-Elijah said:


> So, quick question to all the alpinist owners here:
> 
> What happened in the last year (or even less) to make the Alpinist so much more popular around here?


people grew wiser.


----------



## njegos (Dec 7, 2013)

Greek Trojan said:


> Quick question. I've been searching for a non-diver watch that I can splash around in the pool/beach if necessary. Since this watch has a high listed water resistance would it fit the bill (On a SS bracelet) or is that a BS number that doesn't make it safe to swim in. Thanks for the response.


i swim and shower with mine.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

goTomek said:


> Thanks! I try at my best, that just only pics taken by phone
> 
> In the meantime beaver from Panatime arrived, and on it this is even more beautiful watch


Loving that look. Just got my Alpinist yesterday, and will look to get the beaver strap in the future.


----------



## thekinge (Aug 9, 2014)

Hi All,

Long time lurker and first time poster. I came to this forum looking to make a decision between a Tag Heuer & Omega Speedy but I ended up deciding to spend that money on 3 other watches, thanks to WUS. I already have the Seiko SARB065 Cocktail time (beautiful watch!) and now thanks to this thread, a SARB017 is on its way from Japan and I'm already looking to replace the stock strap with a Gold Brown strap. I'll post pictures when the watch arrives! 

The other watch that I plan to order in October is Longines Conquest GMT with the blue dial.


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Welcome to the club :-! . That wiil be a great collection , i quiet fancy the longines aswell . You wiil enjoy the Alpinist to , good choice. DW


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

Today's aquisition - Morellato Aqua velcro strap. Very comfortable.


----------



## dduck (Jul 10, 2012)

Do you find the alpinist to be too large or "chunky". I have an 8 inch wrist.


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

It's small for today's standard, so not at all too large. The opposite may be the problem for some.


----------



## dduck (Jul 10, 2012)

Okapi001 said:


> It's small for today's standard, so not at all too large. The opposite may be the problem for some.


Except that I find most current watches hideously large. I still wonder if it is too large?


----------



## thekinge (Aug 9, 2014)

DJW GB said:


> Welcome to the club :-! . That wiil be a great collection , i quiet fancy the longines aswell . You wiil enjoy the Alpinist to , good choice. DW


Thanks! I ordered the watch from Higuchi and he will be shipping it only during the middle of this week. I have to wait for a little longer unfortunately, but on the bright side, I have ordered a Hirsch Lucca and it should be here around the same time as the watch.

I know this would be covered here somewhere, but is there a "how to" on replacing the stock strap on SARB017?


----------



## aaarongaaron (Aug 26, 2014)

Just scored a Rare black dial 4s15-6000 Alpinist Red. Can't wait til it comes. Maybe somehow it will quench my thrist for the sarb017 or maybe it'll increase it more?

Sent from my HTC One_M8


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

thekinge said:


> Thanks! I ordered the watch from Higuchi and he will be shipping it only during the middle of this week. I have to wait for a little longer unfortunately, but on the bright side, I have ordered a Hirsch Lucca and it should be here around the same time as the watch.
> 
> I know this would be covered here somewhere, but is there a "how to" on replacing the stock strap on SARB017?


Youtube.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

dduck said:


> Except that I find most current watches hideously large. I still wonder if it is too large?


You will be fine then - I found the Alpinist hideously small, my girlfriend wears it now.


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi there thekinge , there are some instructions here Spring Bar Tool for removing and refitting leather watchstraps that have some easy to follow instructions . You will see the tool you need that can be picked up in most places at different prices . Scroll down the link and you will see . Take your time and i would recommend a bit of masking tape on the back and surrounding area's in case of any slips . Once you have done one it will seem quite easy . Also as said there may be stuff on YouTube. Good luck and dont forget to post your pic's. DW.


thekinge said:


> Thanks! I ordered the watch from Higuchi and he will be shipping it only during the middle of this week. I have to wait for a little longer unfortunately, but on the bright side, I have ordered a Hirsch Lucca and it should be here around the same time as the watch.
> 
> I know this would be covered here somewhere, but is there a "how to" on replacing the stock strap on SARB017?


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

More!


aaarongaaron said:


> Just scored a Rare black dial 4s15-6000 Alpinist Red. Can't wait til it comes. Maybe somehow it will quench my thrist for the sarb017 or maybe it'll increase it more?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8


----------



## broadoblique (Sep 19, 2014)

I finally ordered my SARB017 yesterday. About the strap: 
I see so many spend a good amount buying new straps that look pretty similar to the stock strap. What is it about the stock Seiko brown leather that requires its replacement?

I've seen many very tasteful and attractive replacement suggestions, and I always like NATOs, so I'm sure I won't keep the stock look for long myself.


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

The stock one looks fine in photos, but when you wear it, it'll likely seems out of place compared to the watch itself.

But try it out and see if you like it before searching for another strap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Druski (Nov 25, 2013)

Okapi001 said:


> Today's aquisition - Morellato Aqua velcro strap. Very comfortable.
> View attachment 1641985


Very nice - got a link to where I can get it?


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

Druski said:


> Very nice - got a link to where I can get it?


Sure.
WATCH BAND SPECIALIST - Watch straps and more from Watchbandcenter.com: Watch strap 20mm green/black "Aqua"...


----------



## Ajax_Drakos (Aug 20, 2014)

I love my Alpinist. That green just looks so awesome in person and plays very well with the gold.









I must say, however, that I'm not crazy about the strap. It's a bit too thick and bulky for me. Anyone have any good suggestions for a nice thinner brown leather strap that would go with this watch?


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Okay guys, I have passed on the Alpinist (I got it from Seiya) to my gf who is wearing it now, but the timekeeping is not as good as I expected. In the first 9 days, it has gained +152 seconds (avg of +17s/day). I received my Steinhart Ocean GMT along with the Alpinist (Steinhart was about the same price or cheaper), and after 9 days, it is at -7 secs (avg -0.8s/day). All ETAs I own have been much more accurate than the Japanese movts, but I was hoping the Alpinist would be better than my Mako (which also gains +16s/day).


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> ...In the first 9 days, it has gained +152 seconds (avg of +17s/day)...


Give it some time to settle in, my Alpinist was a little fast when I got it, I just lived with it and after a while (I couldn't tell you how long, maybe a couple months before I rechecked seriously) it was running about +1s over two days.


----------



## Redcoat1 (Jul 14, 2010)

Ajax_Drakos said:


> I must say, however, that I'm not crazy about the strap. It's a bit too thick and bulky for me. Anyone have any good suggestions for a nice thinner brown leather strap that would go with this watch?


You could try a Horween leather strap. I just picked up this one from ebay seller misterhidesc for a good price and the Dublin Tan is an ideal shade for the SARB017. Here are pics of mine.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

I have been wondering, can anyone recommend where to get rear gaskets for these? Or other models they're compatible with? Mine got pinched some time ago and I forgot all about it until spending a lot of time at the beach with my son this week. I've tried 6309 gaskets, but they're too small (yet too big for the only 6309 I still own...)


----------



## thekinge (Aug 9, 2014)

DJW GB said:


> Hi there thekinge , there are some instructions here Spring Bar Tool for removing and refitting leather watchstraps that have some easy to follow instructions . You will see the tool you need that can be picked up in most places at different prices . Scroll down the link and you will see . Take your time and i would recommend a bit of masking tape on the back and surrounding area's in case of any slips . Once you have done one it will seem quite easy . Also as said there may be stuff on YouTube. Good luck and dont forget to post your pic's. DW.


Thanks DW. I received my watch from Higuchi today. It's one of the most beautiful dials I have seen! The stock strap, while of decent enough quality, does not do justice to the watch at all. I had already ordered a Hirsch Lucca as soon as I ordered the watch so it should be here hopefully by next week. I'll change the strap and post pictures, but for now, here is a quick and dirty picture of the SARB017 on my wrist:


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Congratulations you won't be disappointed.

sent from Billy super-Duper


----------



## tkoz (Jan 18, 2012)

StephenR said:


> I have been wondering, can anyone recommend where to get rear gaskets for these? Or other models they're compatible with? Mine got pinched some time ago and I forgot all about it until spending a lot of time at the beach with my son this week. I've tried 6309 gaskets, but they're too small (yet too big for the only 6309 I still own...)


You can try Rob over at Monsterwatches (Welcome at Monsterwatches, crazy about Seiko watches). He helped me get them even when Seiko said you couldn't get them anymore.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

tkoz said:


> You can try Rob over at Monsterwatches (Welcome at Monsterwatches, crazy about Seiko watches). He helped me get them even when Seiko said you couldn't get them anymore.


Great, thanks for that.


----------



## Ajax_Drakos (Aug 20, 2014)

Redcoat1 said:


> You could try a Horween leather strap. I just picked up this one from ebay seller misterhidesc for a good price and the Dublin Tan is an ideal shade for the SARB017. Here are pics of mine.
> 
> View attachment 1647616
> 
> ...


What's the thickness of yours?


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

Got one enroute from Chino, pretty pumped, I love green dials... I flipped a Cocktail Time for it so I'm hoping it isn't disappointing.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Mike_Dowling said:


> Got one enroute from Chino, pretty pumped, I love green dials... I flipped a Cocktail Time for it so I'm hoping it isn't disappointing.


Lol I have the Alpinist, and want to flip it for a Cocktail Time. 
Guess the grass is always greener on the other side


----------



## Evanssprky (May 14, 2012)

Mike_Dowling said:


> Got one enroute from Chino, pretty pumped, I love green dials... I flipped a Cocktail Time for it so I'm hoping it isn't disappointing.


You won't be disappointed. Cocktail time only has a special dial, the case, hands, indices, dial, everything is special on the 017.


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> Lol I have the Alpinist, and want to flip it for a Cocktail Time.
> Guess the grass is always greener on the other side


The Cocktail Time is a great watch, it's just too fancy for me and I found myself never wearing it. I know it's sacrilege but it felt a bit cheap compared to my SARB035 (which I sold too because I couldn't get a good bracelet fit). I love green and this is one of the few green dial watches out there, plus it's 200 m, sapphire crystal, screw down crown so a bit of an upgrade imo.


----------



## chillwill120 (Apr 18, 2014)

Guys, talk me out of flipping my Alpinist.


----------



## Evanssprky (May 14, 2012)

chillwill120 said:


> Guys, talk me out of flipping my Alpinist.


Easy, if you can find either for sale, check out the prices of the discontinued 013 and 015 Alpinist models. If you sell your 017 and Seiko discontinue it, you'll have to pay at least twice the price to get another should you miss it.


----------



## chillwill120 (Apr 18, 2014)

Yeah, since all of the other Alpinist models are discontinued, it would seem that Seiko will discontinue the 017 pretty soon as well. At which point it will be even more desirable and valuable. I'll hold onto it for a while longer. It's just that I've been giving my SKX a lot more wrist time lately so I started feeling bad having a $500 watch that get's little wrist time. But the alpinist is nice to have as a dressier but still sporty watch.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Mike_Dowling said:


> The Cocktail Time is a great watch, it's just too fancy for me and I found myself never wearing it. I know it's sacrilege but it felt a bit cheap compared to my SARB035 (which I sold too because I couldn't get a good bracelet fit). I love green and this is one of the few green dial watches out there, plus it's 200 m, sapphire crystal, screw down crown so a bit of an upgrade imo.


I agree, I didn't buy the Cocktail Time for the same reason (I couldn't see myself wearing it with shorts and flip flops everyday). I bought a VSA alliance mechanical instead, see my thread here https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/could-not-resist-vsa-alliance-mechanical-arrived-1070513.html 
I like the Alpinist, my major concern with it till now is: (i) the Seiko OEM bracelet is not good, and it was very expensive, (ii) the watch is gaining 20-25 seconds every day, maybe it will settle down in a month. In any case, my S/O has taken a liking to the Alpinist and wears it now so its not going anywhere.


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> I agree, I didn't buy the Cocktail Time for the same reason (I couldn't see myself wearing it with shorts and flip flops everyday). I bought a VSA alliance mechanical instead, see my thread here https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/could-not-resist-vsa-alliance-mechanical-arrived-1070513.html
> I like the Alpinist, my major concern with it till now is: (i) the Seiko OEM bracelet is not good, and it was very expensive, (ii) the watch is gaining 20-25 seconds every day, maybe it will settle down in a month. In any case, my S/O has taken a liking to the Alpinist and wears it now so its not going anywhere.


After years of watch wearing I just have to accept the fact that I really don't like dress watches. I buy them but I always reach for my MM300 or another sports watch. Maybe if I had a job that required a suit daily I would be into them. But now they just collect dust until I sell them.

I'm 5'10 185 so a 39mm watch looks fine on me, so I'm not worried about the size of the Alpinist at all.


----------



## chillwill120 (Apr 18, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> I agree, I didn't buy the Cocktail Time for the same reason (I couldn't see myself wearing it with shorts and flip flops everyday). I bought a VSA alliance mechanical instead, see my thread here https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/could-not-resist-vsa-alliance-mechanical-arrived-1070513.html
> I like the Alpinist, my major concern with it till now is: (i) the Seiko OEM bracelet is not good, and it was very expensive, (ii) the watch is gaining 20-25 seconds every day, maybe it will settle down in a month. In any case, my S/O has taken a liking to the Alpinist and wears it now so its not going anywhere.


I have to agree about the bracelet. I got it for $125 used which is much better than the $175 seiya charges, but still a lot for a simple bracelet. The fact that such an expensive bracelet has only two micro adjustments is unacceptable; I can't get a good fit. I also don't like the way it tapers.


----------



## dduck (Jul 10, 2012)

blowfish89 said:


> You will be fine then - I found the Alpinist hideously small, my girlfriend wears it now.


As I suspected the SARB017 Alpinist is a little too large and too chunky for my 8 inch wrist, but not unacceptably so. I do wish they had made it about 2 mm smaller and thinner.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

chillwill120 said:


> I have to agree about the bracelet. I got it for $125 used which is much better than the $175 seiya charges, but still a lot for a simple bracelet. The fact that such an expensive bracelet has only two micro adjustments is unacceptable; I can't get a good fit. I also don't like the way it tapers.


Yes. Only two options for micro adjust. Uses pins, not screws. Feels cheap and light overall. Rattles a lot, when I shake my wrist, it is very very noisy. I felt this when I was cycling and there was a constant noise - I thought it was my bike's chain at first but then saw this. Most third party and OEM bracelets of better quality are available under $125, I paid $160 for this from Seiya.


----------



## Ajax_Drakos (Aug 20, 2014)

chillwill120 said:


> Guys, talk me out of flipping my Alpinist.


Why would you do that? It's a great-looking watch and one of the best-looking green-dialed watches out there.


----------



## fjblair (Apr 24, 2009)

dduck said:


> As I suspected the SARB017 Alpinist is a little too large and too chunky for my 8 inch wrist, but not unacceptably so. I do wish they had made it about 2 mm smaller and thinner.


Huh? An 8 inch wrist is close to maxing out. You should be able to comfortably wear a wall clock.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

dduck said:


> As I suspected the SARB017 Alpinist is a little too large and too chunky for my 8 inch wrist, but not unacceptably so. I do wish they had made it about 2 mm smaller and thinner.


Good joke lol.


----------



## chillwill120 (Apr 18, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> Yes. Only two options for micro adjust. Uses pins, not screws. Feels cheap and light overall. Rattles a lot, when I shake my wrist, it is very very noisy. I felt this when I was cycling and there was a constant noise - I thought it was my bike's chain at first but then saw this. Most third party and OEM bracelets of better quality are available under $125, I paid $160 for this from Seiya.


I don't think it's THAT awful, but def overpriced for what it is.


----------



## chillwill120 (Apr 18, 2014)

dduck said:


> As I suspected the SARB017 Alpinist is a little too large and too chunky for my 8 inch wrist, but not unacceptably so. I do wish they had made it about 2 mm smaller and thinner.


38mm is small even for a 7 inch wrist by today's standards. Are you trolling?


----------



## dduck (Jul 10, 2012)

chillwill120 said:


> 38mm is small even for a 7 inch wrist by today's standards. Are you trolling?


Nope, I don't like large watches. I never did catch on to the current large watch craze.


----------



## ukfirebird (Dec 29, 2013)

my 017 turned up last week from seiya, i was quite surprised at the quality of the finish, easily as good as my pals Seamaster swatch watch lol and far better looking imo, i love how the colour of the dial changes in different light. i swapped the strap for a hirsch grand duke as i think the lighter colour goes better with the gold and green. chuffed to bits with watch to be honest.


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

I'm expecting mine later this week. And I'm really expecting the worst strap in the world, so I don't think it can disappoint me.


----------



## fjblair (Apr 24, 2009)

Mike_Dowling said:


> I'm expecting mine later this week. And I'm really expecting the worst strap in the world, so I don't think it can disappoint me.


Yeah I have one arriving next week that I ordered yesterday from Higuchi. Seiya says he is out of stock and the watch is out of production and he cannot source it anywhere.


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

Just got it, and yeah this strap stinks, possibly the ugliest shade of brown possible. It's screaming for a light brown strap for it. But overall a very cool watch, for $400 it's really awesome.


----------



## Wish (Jun 27, 2013)

I love my Alpinist. One of the most beautiful dial I've ever seen.


----------



## rikk727 (Jul 19, 2014)

W









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

OK, saw one of these by accident a while back on Amazon, fallen big time for it. Then I found this thread, I'm ready to jump! I see it comes with a leather band that no one seems enamored of, can it be ordered with a SS bracelet?

If not, from my reading here I assume a real Seiko SS band must come from another watch or can the band alone be ordered from Seiko?

Who has the best price on the watch? I saw someone recently ordered from "Higuchi"? Contact info or link?

thanks, Rob


----------



## vbluep51 (Jan 10, 2012)

I think I will be posting up mine for sale with original strap and Super Engineer II but still not sure. It has been just been sitting in my watch box.


----------



## Redcoat1 (Jul 14, 2010)

This strap's around 3mm thick.


----------



## Redcoat1 (Jul 14, 2010)

Ajax_Drakos said:


> What's the thickness of yours?


The strap's about 3mm thick.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Recoil Rob said:


> OK, saw one of these by accident a while back on Amazon, fallen big time for it. Then I found this thread, I'm ready to jump! I see it comes with a leather band that no one seems enamored of, can it be ordered with a SS bracelet?
> 
> If not, from my reading here I assume a real Seiko SS band must come from another watch or can the band alone be ordered from Seiko?
> 
> ...


There are three popular Japanese sellers - Seiya, Higuchi and Chino. 
I got mine from Seiya (who has a 5% sale now here)
The stock strap is not good, and almost everyone agrees to this. Seiya and Higuchi also sell a Seiko SS bracelet which will fit the Alpinist about $160.
I got the SS bracelet and a lot of people like it. But IMO, it is overpriced and I didn't like it so much. I would suggest that you get a quality leather strap, something like a Hirsch Liberty, Knight or Grand Duke instead. There are a nice beaver strap from Panatime posted above in this thread a couple of pages back.


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

rikk727 said:


> W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a Hirsch Liberty strap? I just ordered one to replace this truly awful stock strap. I was gonna get a Toshi strap just too expensive though, I'm just hoping the comfort and look of the Hirsch is good to go.

Usually I defend the stock strap as "not as bad as people say" but this one really is that band, it's like a drug store band you would buy for $7.00. But luckily the case is easily worth the $400.


----------



## rikk727 (Jul 19, 2014)

Mike_Dowling said:


> Is that a Hirsch Liberty strap? I just ordered one to replace this truly awful stock strap. I was gonna get a Toshi strap just too expensive though, I'm just hoping the comfort and look of the Hirsch is good to go.
> 
> Usually I defend the stock strap as "not as bad as people say" but this one really is that band, it's like a drug store band you would buy for $7.00. But luckily the case is easily worth the $400.


Yes it is. And yes the stock strap is that bad, I bought the hirch right after I ordered the watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> There are three popular Japanese sellers - Seiya, Higuchi and Chino.
> I got mine from Seiya (who has a 5% sale now here)
> The stock strap is not good, and almost everyone agrees to this. Seiya and Higuchi also sell a Seiko SS bracelet which will fit the Alpinist about $160.
> I got the SS bracelet and a lot of people like it. But IMO, it is overpriced and I didn't like it so much. I would suggest that you get a quality leather strap, something like a Hirsch Liberty, Knight or Grand Duke instead. There are a nice beaver strap from Panatime posted above in this thread a couple of pages back.


Thanks for the rundown. I would probably get another leather but I like the idea of a SS bracelet for water.

How do you think this would look?


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Recoil Rob said:


> Thanks for the rundown. I would probably get another leather but I like the idea of a SS bracelet for water.
> 
> How do you think this would look?
> 
> View attachment 1654835


+1 looks good to me. Where did you find it?
The Alpinist is a very hard watch to find a good strap for. The looks on SS bracelet are probably the best, despite the poor quality of the bracelet.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

That's from Brady Straps.....

How poor is the Seiko Stainless? Are there any aftermarkets that fit well and are quality pieces?


----------



## Aaron Garon (Aug 20, 2014)

Finally pulled the trigger. Here's my vintage alpinist while waiting for it to arrive.










Me: "WRUW while drinking?"
Quotron: "If I do it right.... nothing."


----------



## *El Ocho 1* (Jan 7, 2009)

Mike_Dowling said:


> Is that a Hirsch Liberty strap? I just ordered one to replace this truly awful stock strap. I was gonna get a Toshi strap just too expensive though, I'm just hoping the comfort and look of the Hirsch is good to go.
> 
> Usually I defend the stock strap as "not as bad as people say" but this one really is that band, it's like a drug store band you would buy for $7.00. But luckily the case is easily worth the $400.


The Hirsch Liberty is one of my favorite straps. I own 2 (black & brown) nice & thick, but very soft.


----------



## chillwill120 (Apr 18, 2014)

Recoil Rob said:


> That's from Brady Straps.....
> 
> How poor is the Seiko Stainless? Are there any aftermarkets that fit well and are quality pieces?


The Seiko bracelet is not that bad, but its expensive and only has 2 micro adjustments. Lots of people buy aftermarket bracelets for a Rolex GMT/Submariner on ebay and they tend to fit nicely. The invicta 8926 bracelet will also fit. I don't understand why this watch comes on leather, it has great water resistance so it should come with a water resistant bracelet as well. BTW mine hasn't lost or gained a second in 24 hours!


----------



## dduck (Jul 10, 2012)

chillwill120 said:


> The Seiko bracelet is not that bad, but its expensive and only has 2 micro adjustments. Lots of people buy aftermarket bracelets for a Rolex GMT/Submariner on ebay and they tend to fit nicely. The invicta 8926 bracelet will also fit. I don't understand why this watch comes on leather, it has great water resistance so it should come with a water resistant bracelet as well. BTW mine hasn't lost or gained a second in 24 hours!


Because it looks better with leather! I do have to admit the stock leather strap does leave something to be desired. I am considering the golden brown Hirsch Liberty strap.


----------



## chillwill120 (Apr 18, 2014)

dduck said:


> Because it looks better with leather! I do have to admit the stock leather strap does leave something to be desired. I am considering the golden brown Hirsch Liberty strap.


I disagree, I love this watch on steel. It gives it more of the Rolex Explorer type vibe also. Plus a sports watch should be on steel or rubber.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Recoil Rob said:


> That's from Brady Straps.....
> 
> How poor is the Seiko Stainless? Are there any aftermarkets that fit well and are quality pieces?


There are a couple of aftermarkets (wjean, yobokies from ebay) but the OEM Seiko bracelet is the best fit of all, though the most expensive also. If you must get a bracelet, get the Seiko one I guess. It will be truly waterproof and a great sports watch that way.
Also, mine gains an average of +18 secs a day in the first two weeks, not terribly impressive.


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

My Alpinist gaining about 1 spd since I bought it, really surprised as almost all my 6r15 watches were near +10.

Can't wait for the Hirsch strap to come this is awful. Does anyone know if the bracelet on Chino's site has solid end links? I really like the look of this on a bracelet.


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

fjblair said:


> Yeah I have one arriving next week that I ordered yesterday from Higuchi. Seiya says he is out of stock and the watch is out of production and he cannot source it anywhere.


Hmm is the Alpinist really out of production?

On another note I rebought my sarb065 lol, I miss it.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Mike_Dowling said:


> Hmm is the Alpinist really out of production?
> 
> On another note I rebought my sarb065 lol, I miss it.


No its not, Seiya has it on his front page since forever.


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

For water activities I use either a kevlar or a velcro strap. Both my Morellato.















And I also have it sometimes on a bracelet, "borrowed" from a Casio Lineage watch. The fit is not perfect, but good enough for me


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

Much nicer with the Hirsch Liberty strap. For 35 bucks this is a great buy, did I say the stock strap is garbage?


----------



## Aaron Garon (Aug 20, 2014)

You guys made me do it!










My Alpinist fam









Me: "WRUW while drinking?"
Quotron: "If I do it right.... nothing."


----------



## JMSP1992 (Apr 4, 2014)

Alright fellow Alpinists,

I have a question. I saw that the three big name sellers of JDP Seikos have restocked their supply of Alpinists bracelets. I'm trying to decide whether I should buy the bracelet or buy a thick Panerai-esque strap for my SARB017. I usually wear my watches on bracelets, so leather will be new to me. What do you all suggest?


----------



## Aaron Garon (Aug 20, 2014)

JMSP1992 said:


> Alright fellow Alpinists,
> 
> I have a question. I saw that the three big name sellers of JDP Seikos have restocked their supply of Alpinists bracelets. I'm trying to decide whether I should buy the bracelet or buy a thick Panerai-esque strap for my SARB017. I usually wear my watches on bracelets, so leather will be new to me. What do you all suggest?


As for me though leather > bracelets. I am biased because I like my wrist light because I have some wrist issues. Also leather straps/NATO can give your alpinist the much cooler vintage look. That's just my opinion. Not like it's important. Lol.

Me: "WRUW while drinking?"
Quotron: "If I do it right.... nothing."


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

I have one on the way with the 2 factory straps, leather and SS. I's like to get a nicer leather strap, what's the lug with on these Alpinists? 20mm?


thanks,

Rob


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

Recoil Rob said:


> I have one on the way with the 2 factory straps, leather and SS. I's like to get a nicer leather strap, what's the lug with on these Alpinists? 20mm?
> thanks,
> Rob


Yep, 20mm


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

JMSP1992 said:


> Alright fellow Alpinists,
> 
> I have a question. I saw that the three big name sellers of JDP Seikos have restocked their supply of Alpinists bracelets. I'm trying to decide whether I should buy the bracelet or buy a thick Panerai-esque strap for my SARB017. I usually wear my watches on bracelets, so leather will be new to me. What do you all suggest?


I have recently bought the Alpinist bracelet and feel it suits it really well. I like to have the bracelet for a watch if a bracelet is available but, even when I've got the bracelet tend to wear leather more. One thing to bear in mind about a "_thick Panerai-esque strap_" is that it is only a 20mm lug. I have had a thick_ish_ vintage_ish_ strap on it but my favourite strap for it is a Darlena Woodland. Pics below of both straps and the bracelet (and more in this gallery)


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)

JMSP1992 said:


> Alright fellow Alpinists,
> 
> I have a question. I saw that the three big name sellers of JDP Seikos have restocked their supply of Alpinists bracelets. I'm trying to decide whether I should buy the bracelet or buy a thick Panerai-esque strap for my SARB017. I usually wear my watches on bracelets, so leather will be new to me. What do you all suggest?


If the bracelet is available again and you normally wear your watches on a bracelet then I say get the bracelet. I'm sure it won't be difficult to sell later on if you change your mind. I have the bracelet on mine and don't wear it any other way since I think it makes the watch even better.


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

I'm a fan of having the bracelet option if available too. I bought one from Chino.


----------



## njegos (Dec 7, 2013)

a matter of preference, really.

if you want your alpinist to look dressier & more unique, go for the leather strap.

if you want your alpinist to look more like a tool&beater watch, go for the bracelet.

personally, i wear mine on a steel bracelet, because i shower with that watch


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

I think the Alpinist would look great with a bund strap. 

Does anyone know what is the lug to lug measurement, thanks!


----------



## Druski (Nov 25, 2013)

chriscentro said:


> I think the Alpinist would look great with a bund strap.
> 
> Does anyone know what is the lug to lug measurement, thanks!


If I remember correctly 20mm and 18mm at the clasp.

The Bund is a winner in my book...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/***o...thread***-795726-post7772085.html#post7772085


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

20mm is lug width, I think he needs distance between spring bars for a bund...


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

chriscentro said:


> I think the Alpinist would look great with a bund strap.
> 
> Does anyone know what is the lug to lug measurement, thanks!


45.7 mm.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

My Alpinist w/ a Darlena Woodland strap and polished RHD double fold deployment clasp. The clasp works so much better than a buckle, especially on these thick straps. this will be my bird hunting watch with the leather strap and a sport option with the SS bracelet...


----------



## ashy2classy (Jul 30, 2014)

Wife got me one for my birthday earlier this month...replaced stock strap with a HR MS885 strap shortly after.


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

I had an 017 but sold it 2 years ago. Then a few months ago I spotted a used one with bracelet in my favorite consignment store....and grabbed it. It came with box and original strap etc. The bracelet is nice and easy to wear but looks better with a shade of brown strap IMO. I think I will switch later on...

dial3 good by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## monsters (Mar 28, 2010)

I have been looking for my next purchase for a while now...I was deciding between a Stowa Antea small seconds, the cocktail time and the alpinist.... I couldn't decide so I decided to go for BOTH the alpinist and the cocktail time for under the price of the antea (thanks to the still-weak yen). Very excited to join the club soon!


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

Recoil Rob said:


> ...This will be my bird hunting watch with the leather strap and a sport option with the SS bracelet...


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

Recoil Rob said:


> View attachment 1855842


I've been meaning to ask you forever...is that your dog in your icon?


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

No, just a cool photo I found, I believe it was from either Bettman or Getty archives. But there could be a Boston Terrier in the future...


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

monsters said:


> I have been looking for my next purchase for a while now...I was deciding between a Stowa Antea small seconds, the cocktail time and the alpinist.... I couldn't decide so I decided to go for BOTH the alpinist and the cocktail time for under the price of the antea (thanks to the still-weak yen). Very excited to join the club soon!


Both awesome watches.


----------



## NedSchneebly (Oct 18, 2013)

This thread made me have to have this watch. I was initially nervous about the size, but I think it's just right on my 7'' wrist. Also nervous about the strap, but that is easily replaced. Going with the Hirsch Modena in Honey:









I was also nervous about the gold accents, as I typically hate anything gold. But against the green, and the fact that the rest is either polished or brushed, it is just so unique to me. I think I'll end up loving this watch, as it represents something that is probably the right size for my wrist (I have watches that go up to 42mm), and because it's different and versatile.

Stock strap for now:



















Also, I don't know if I'm weird, but I like to wear my strap watches "high and tight" as pictured, and my bracelet watches "loose and low." No idea why, but I can't stand a strap watch creeping down my wrist, and I can't stand a bracelet watch being too tight.


----------



## monsters (Mar 28, 2010)

Both my cocktail time and alpinist came today and they are both GREAT in their own different ways. The dials on both are absolutely stunning.

The alpinist feels more solid, while the cocktail time is elegant and comfortable. This is my first experience with 6r15 watches, and I love the ability to handwind. Handwinding is smooth and solid. The strap on the alpinist, while a little plasticky is nowhere as bad as some say. It has decent thickness to it and should break in well...that being said I might switch it to a lighter colored crown and buckle in the future.

Now im really tempted to get the SARB066 "other cocktail time" to round out the 6r15 collection! I would also love to try out the sumo, but unfortunately my 6.25 inch wrists would never comply.


----------



## njegos (Dec 7, 2013)

hey guys...have you ever tested the power reserve of your alpinist?

it's declared to 50 hours, so i decided to test it.

mine ran for 57 hours!


----------



## Gewus (Nov 8, 2014)

everose said:


> I was never such a fan of how pads/bunds looked but i recently put my prejudice aside and ordered one.
> 
> Imho those who feel 017 wears too small should try it with a pad. The difference is amazing and so darn comfy!
> Btw this is on a Graf.
> ...


Is that the dark brown "montana special" Graf?


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

NedSchneebly said:


> This thread made me have to have this watch. I was initially nervous about the size, but I think it's just right on my 7'' wrist. Also nervous about the strap, but that is easily replaced. Going with the Hirsch Modena in Honey:


nervous about the size why, being small or too big? I'm at about 6.75" and think it will fit just fine. 45mm lug to lug from what I've read.

Must. Get. Sarb017.


----------



## rikk727 (Jul 19, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gewus (Nov 8, 2014)

everose said:


> I was never such a fan of how pads/bunds looked but i recently put my prejudice aside and ordered one.
> 
> Imho those who feel 017 wears too small should try it with a pad. The difference is amazing and so darn comfy!
> Btw this is on a Graf.
> ...


Bump!
Does anyone know if this is the Dark Brown Graf Montana Special. The colour looks perfect.
I want it for my new Alpinist arriving this week but the ones on the website look much darker.


----------



## rikk727 (Jul 19, 2014)

Tried mine on a lighter bund strap. Dunno if I like it or not.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

I'm just not feeling these bund straps.


----------



## tkoz (Jan 18, 2012)

Mike_Dowling said:


> Both awesome watches.
> 
> View attachment 1857618
> View attachment 1857634


Mike - any chance you'd mind putting the hornback on the 017 and giving us a shot? That strap has been getting to me ever since I saw the other post (and this one) on an 065. I may have to grab an 065 while I'm at it...


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

tkoz said:


> Mike - any chance you'd mind putting the hornback on the 017 and giving us a shot? That strap has been getting to me ever since I saw the other post (and this one) on an 065. I may have to grab an 065 while I'm at it...


I put my hornback strap on the VSA after I saw Mike's post. See here - https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/new-strap-my-vsa-alliance-mechanical-1215738.html


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

tkoz said:


> Mike - any chance you'd mind putting the hornback on the 017 and giving us a shot? That strap has been getting to me ever since I saw the other post (and this one) on an 065. I may have to grab an 065 while I'm at it...


I have a Toshi-Strap enroute from the UK for my SARB017, once it arrives since I'm changing straps anyway I'll toss on the Panatime Hornback and see how it looks and post some pics. Although I think the Toshi-Strap I got for the SARB017 is going to be tits.


----------



## velpser (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Nice pic's .  . DW.

sent from Billy super-Duper


----------



## AdrianCol (Jul 22, 2006)

Just placed an order from Higuchi for an SARB017 and a bracelet. Pics from velpser pushed me over the edge|>


----------



## jgun (Nov 18, 2014)

Joining the club. Love it.


----------



## Frank107 (Jan 6, 2014)

I wonder if Seiko will bring out another watch in this style, and with the same quality and the same package to the same pricé.
Of the Sarb017 I have two, cuz I love them so much. I really cant find another model which gets close.

Is there hope for another similar model ?!?

SEIKO .... ?!? ..... you hear me !!!


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

Frank107 said:


> I wonder if Seiko will bring out another watch in this style, and with the same quality and the same package to the same pricé.
> Of the Sarb017 I have two, cuz I love them so much. I really cant find another model which gets close.
> 
> Is there hope for another similar model ?!?
> ...


I cannot think of any other Green dial with dressy gold colored accents. The Alpinist line has been around a long time. The other dial color option was an off white one. Seiko kept the size the same - did not make newer versions at 45mm wide, like alot of the trendy solar divers etc.
So, you are smart to grab 2! ....like me having bought 2 Omega X-33s which I loved!


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

Frank107 said:


> I wonder if Seiko will bring out another watch in this style, and with the same quality and the same package to the same pricé.
> Of the Sarb017 I have two, cuz I love them so much. I really cant find another model which gets close.
> 
> Is there hope for another similar model ?!?
> ...


There's the similar alpinist 4s15-6000 I think the number is. has "Alpinist" written in red on the dial and a weird/ugly/bigger hour hand


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

Frank107 said:


> I wonder if Seiko will bring out another watch in this style, and with the same quality and the same package to the same pricé.
> Of the Sarb017 I have two, cuz I love them so much. I really cant find another model which gets close.
> 
> Is there hope for another similar model ?!?
> ...


I think the SARGs are replacing the Alpinist, nice watches but the Alpinist is finished better and just has more personality.


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

In fact the previous Alpinist was better than the current one (it has the 4S15 movement), and the SARG is not so nice as the SARB. Why is Seiko doing that with the Alpinist line is a mistery to me.

IMHO this is the best Alpinist.


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

this is the best alpinist to me. 10 year battery, accurate, perpetual calendar, gmt...


----------



## chezjoe (Aug 3, 2013)

My frog on Tropic Sport


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

mcnabbanov said:


> this is the best alpinist to me. 10 year battery, accurate, perpetual calendar, gmt...


I have the 2000 landtrek version with the 8F56, GMT, perp. and ti so this amounts to the same thing. The 017 has the wonderful green/gold trim which has hooked me in!
Landtrek THOR by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## HairyHamburgers (Nov 19, 2014)

In no small part because of this particular thread, I picked up an Alpinist recently. This is my first great watch, and I love how versatile it is by just changing the band. (Like the pictures below)

I'm going on vacation down to the Caribbean soon, and I have been looking for a "beater" watch to wear down there, maybe a Vostok or something. But I do love the hell out of this watch, and I know it has the same water resistance rating as a Vostok anyway. Have any of you guys actually used this watch in the water? I wouldn't be diving with it, but I'd be going maybe 15ft down in salt water. I'm worried about messing it up (first nice watch, right?) Are my fears unwarranted??


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

HairyHamburgers said:


> I'm going on vacation down to the Caribbean soon, and I have been looking for a "beater" watch to wear down there, maybe a Vostok or something. But I do love the hell out of this watch, and I know it has the same water resistance rating as a Vostok anyway. Have any of you guys actually used this watch in the water? I wouldn't be diving with it, but I'd be going maybe 15ft down in salt water. I'm worried about messing it up (first nice watch, right?) Are my fears unwarranted??


The Alpinist will be fine in 15 feet of water, I would be worried about scratching up the nice mirror polish on the case though and I probably wouldn't bring it for beach duty, that's what g-shocks are for.


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

The Alpinist is rated at 20bar or 200m, so if you trust this rating, you should be fine. Remember that the watch is meant as an adventure watch despite how dressy it looks! Make sure the crown is secured and go for it!


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

I like mine too much to take it near the saltwater or sand, hunting is as far as I will go. That green dial just shouts out woodlands. 

I didn't realize there were so many variations on this watch, that PC Ti is lovely!


----------



## DeepEye (Sep 1, 2011)

Has anyone purchased this one recently from Higuchi? If so, what was the price he asked?
Since Chino no longer ships to europe, Seiya and Higuchi are the only options left.


----------



## Gewus (Nov 8, 2014)

Yes. I am in Ireland and I bought this one last week from Mr. Higuchi. Arrived yesterday. 39800 yen through PayPal. It arrived in the door for 290 euro (no taxes charged . Wahay!)


----------



## jtfoo (Feb 24, 2014)

Gewus said:


> Yes. I am in Ireland and I bought this one last week from Mr. Higuchi. Arrived yesterday. 39800 yen through PayPal. It arrived in the door for 290 euro (no taxes charged . Wahay!)


39800 with Bracelet?


----------



## Gewus (Nov 8, 2014)

jtfoo said:


> 39800 with Bracelet?


No. I got the bracelet from Seiya a few weeks ago. 159 dollars. 
Which left me no choice but to buy myself the watch.:roll:

I'm glad I did because I was disappointed at how it looked on my wrist with the leather.
It looks much more with the bracelet imo.
I wear quite a large Fossil at work so I probably just need to get used to the smaller size.

I might I'm getting used to it already.
I have my eye on a Hirsch liberty gold as someone else on the thread has or that bund strap if someone will tell me what it is?


----------



## DeepEye (Sep 1, 2011)

Gewus said:


> I have my eye on a Hirsch liberty gold as someone else on the thread has or that bund strap if someone will tell me what it is?


I was thinking to buy the Mariner instead of Liberty. It's slimmer, and should be a little more water resistant.


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

Mike_Dowling said:


> The Alpinist will be fine in 15 feet of water, I would be worried about scratching up the nice mirror polish on the case though and I probably wouldn't bring it for beach duty, that's what g-shocks are for.


this. also you bracelet on that hand might scratch up the case a bit too


----------



## Frank107 (Jan 6, 2014)

First thanks everybody responding to my cry. If only Seiko ....
Anyway can you believe not long ago I sold some watches cuz eyeing a Tudor BB and want free myself of some pieces.
I really took my somewhat rocked Alpinist (micro scratch and a little dent - doorframe - nothing more) in consideration for selling too.

All others went away, the Alpinist altough having a fresh brand new piece left, I couldnt do it.
Iam sure even if I would have three I couldnt sell even one.
Maybe I am kinda sick ....?!

As I am kinda WIS I really hope there will be a model, catching my heart like that again.

I guess for Seiko this offer was to good to be true, and they realized it.
Its a rocker, its a diver, its a dresser and a fieldwatch, its perfect. :-!
That said, the SARGs are a clear step down.


PS call me crazy, I love her on a high quality black Zulu.


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

I have mine on a nice velcro strap.


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

T. Wong said:


> I cannot think of any other Green dial with dressy gold colored accents. The Alpinist line has been around a long time. The other dial color option was an off white one. Seiko kept the size the same - did not make newer versions at 45mm wide, like alot of the trendy solar divers etc.
> So, you are smart to grab 2! ....like me having bought 2 Omega X-33s which I loved!


The only other one I can think of is the Seiko SNKM97 retro watch from Seiko's Recraft line. It is dressy in a 1970's way

(Picture Not Mine)


----------



## *El Ocho 1* (Jan 7, 2009)

Think I just ordered one from Chino....


----------



## Frank107 (Jan 6, 2014)

Many say the Sumo is best bang for buck with Seiko.
I say the Alpinist SARB017 is.


Dont forget, steelback. :-!
Screw in crown, waterproof doubles the Sargies.
Details, and the compass is quiet, not gorging around as its will.


----------



## TonoTorres (Oct 31, 2014)

*El Ocho 1* said:


> Think I just ordered one from Chino....


I ordered mine from Chino as well (last night).. :-!now the waiting game.


----------



## NedSchneebly (Oct 18, 2013)

mcnabbanov said:


> nervous about the size why, being small or too big? I'm at about 6.75" and think it will fit just fine. 45mm lug to lug from what I've read.
> 
> Must. Get. Sarb017.


I was worried it would be too small having been used to 40-42 mm. I was wrong, it's perfect.


----------



## Frank107 (Jan 6, 2014)

Here some appetizers of my rocked, old Alpinist on a crazy Nato/Zulu. The new one is sleeping in the box.
Fairly ok, the show of the old lady, right?

The lume shot is a litte unclear.

The compass ring holds its position perfect.
I played with it - like you can see.


----------



## *El Ocho 1* (Jan 7, 2009)

TonoTorres said:


> I ordered mine from Chino as well (last night).. :-!now the waiting game.


yeah, I wonder how it'll take to ship & get here......



NedSchneebly said:


> I was worried it would be too small having been used to 40-42 mm. I was wrong, it's perfect.


I thought about that too....40-42mm is my sweet spot. Haven't worn anything under 40mm in a long while.


----------



## TonoTorres (Oct 31, 2014)

*El Ocho 1* said:


> yeah, I wonder how it'll take to ship & get here......
> 
> Hi, I ordered a tuna 015 recently from Chino as well and it took 6 days to deliver..not bad since it cleared Canadian customs within that period...:-! :-d Waiting..


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

*El Ocho 1* said:


> I thought about that too....40-42mm is my sweet spot. Haven't worn anything under 40mm in a long while.


Be careful because my nice thinner 38 and 40mm watches have me looking at my MM300 and thinking I should flip it because it's too big and heavy.


----------



## NedSchneebly (Oct 18, 2013)

*El Ocho 1* said:


> yeah, I wonder how it'll take to ship & get here......
> 
> I thought about that too....40-42mm is my sweet spot. Haven't worn anything under 40mm in a long while.


Yea it will depend on your wrist and your taste. I'm pleasantly surprised by it.


----------



## NedSchneebly (Oct 18, 2013)

Mike_Dowling said:


> Be careful because my nice thinner 38 and 40mm watches have me looking at my MM300 and thinking I should flip it because it's too big and heavy.


You hit the nail on the head. I used to have 43 and 44 mm watches; now they're gone. 42 is now upper limit with 38-40 seeming and feeling perfect to me.


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

tkoz said:


> Mike - any chance you'd mind putting the hornback on the 017 and giving us a shot? That strap has been getting to me ever since I saw the other post (and this one) on an 065. I may have to grab an 065 while I'm at it...


I've been playing musical chairs with my straps between watches, so here's my Alpinist on hornback gator:


----------



## tkoz (Jan 18, 2012)

Mike_Dowling said:


> I've been playing musical chairs with my straps between watches, so here's my Alpinist on hornback gator:


Thanks, Mike! Just the look I was hoping for. You deserve a little Buffalo Trace for this post.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

Just noticed, same hands on the Prometheus Sailfish (with exception of black & red second hand), it makes sense since they use a Seiko movement...


----------



## AdrianCol (Jul 22, 2006)

My new watch, received from Higuchi yesterday.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Presenting the green Alpinist on olive horween leather.


----------



## Mister White (May 19, 2014)

The SARB017 is a stunning watch, I've had mine for 7 months now and I find it difficult to wear any other watch. And I still find myself staring at it, caressing it, staring at it some more, drooling over it like an imbecile. That watch must trigger some base synapse deep in my subconscious. It's a pretty, shiny thing that tells the time. And yes I know it was made by robots, but I feel as if the robots spared no effort here, like they made this one extra-special. For the money, it's the prettiest shiny thing that tells the time that you can buy. So if you are on the fence, thinking about buying one, think no more, and you too can revel in the sickness - staring at and drooling over this very beautiful watch


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

Trying out some different straps. This one is a natural leather from Crown and Buckle.


----------



## Bigstein09 (Oct 21, 2011)

Just bought a Sumo yesterday but I've had my eye on this one for a while. Definitely next on my list!


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

photoshooter said:


> Trying out some different straps. This one is a natural leather from Crown and Buckle.












My wife wears hers on natural leather from an eBay seller. Basically commandeered within days of its arrival from Japan. She saw it laying on the dresser with that strap and said it was the only watch I'd ever bought that she liked.


----------



## AK2112 (Dec 5, 2011)

*El Ocho 1* said:


> Think I just ordered one from Chino....


Can I ask what the current price is these days?


----------



## *El Ocho 1* (Jan 7, 2009)

AK2112 said:


> Can I ask what the current price is these days?


$358


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

taike said:


> She saw it laying on the dresser with that strap and said it was the only watch I'd ever bought that she liked.


Funny, my wife says the same thing. mm300 is too big and chunky, and my Tuna is just "ugly". She does quite like the gold and green SARB017. Haven't commandeered it (yet) though!


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

$320USD today on seiko3s (plus another $15 or so for shipping to USA), if you don't mind not buying from an AD.

Crazy, paid about $400 just before the summer. Great time to buy from Japan.


----------



## *El Ocho 1* (Jan 7, 2009)

My wife likes most of my watches....I'm just lucky enough that I'm a pretty big guy & she's a petite woman, where any of my watches just look HUGE on her little wrist, lol.


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 12, 2013)

A shot of mine. I'm very happy with the fit, finish, size and its only losing 3 seconds per day thus far.


----------



## njegos (Dec 7, 2013)

AK2112 said:


> Can I ask what the current price is these days?


there's one for sale in the usa, just go to watchrecon. i think it's 280$.


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

njegos said:


> there's one for sale in the usa, just go to watchrecon. i think it's 280$.


sold now I think


----------



## AdrianCol (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## reggie747 (Sep 12, 2013)

Another not great phone shot of mine with a rather well fitting President bracelet in lieu of the link type that preceded it.


----------



## *El Ocho 1* (Jan 7, 2009)

So just got mine in right now.

A quick & dirty cell phone pic for now



Super well packaged & really wasn't expecting to get it this fast.


----------



## *El Ocho 1* (Jan 7, 2009)

1st thing I did when I got home last night was switch the stock strap for a NATO. Think it looks much better now.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

^ I don't think the bond nato with pvd hardware works on this IMO.


----------



## *El Ocho 1* (Jan 7, 2009)

polished hardware would've been better, but I already had this strap, so........


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

The following is just my personal opinion:
No, I meant that strap doesn't look right on the green Alpinist. The olive bond nato only works on black dial diver type watches, there is nothing black in the Alpinist dial, just green and gold (which is why its hard to find a strap for it). I tried the same bond nato on my yellow Mako and it didn't look right.









In contrast, this looks decent, but it would look even better on a black submariner-style diver.









I am still looking for the right nato strap which does to the Alpinist what the following zulu strap does to the yellow Mako:


----------



## *El Ocho 1* (Jan 7, 2009)

oh, ok....to me I think the green in the NATO works perfectly with the green dial....

I also disagree that NATO's only work on divers. I actually got this one for my Speedy Pro & again, I really like it. But to me, this is one of those straps that I feel works well on anything.



On my Stowa Flieger


on my 1945 Oris 


On Longines GV


----------



## TonoTorres (Oct 31, 2014)

It has finally arrived:-d. Chino did a great job..this is my second watch in less than a month from Chino (the other was a tuna can 015).

This watch is really impressive and it is heading for the Rocky Mountains next weekend.. It will be in its habitat.

For now, a couple of quick pictures..


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

Toshi Strap


----------



## njegos (Dec 7, 2013)

hirsch liberty vintage.


----------



## AdrianCol (Jul 22, 2006)

Wow, just checked my Alpinist against time,gov and in 5 days of on and off at night, is running +1 second!


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

*El Ocho 1* said:


> polished hardware would've been better, but I already had this strap, so........


I've got one with polished bits and I think I works great with the Alpinist. The silver matches the silver, the green matches the dial, the red picks up the red accents in the bezel and the black makes a nice blank canvas to put the whole thing on, perfect.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Hmm, close, but no quite...



Recoil Rob said:


> Just noticed, same hands on the Prometheus Sailfish (with exception of black & red second hand), it makes sense since they use a Seiko movement...
> 
> View attachment 2111226


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

I find Mike Dowling's choice of tan to be my favorite leather. I will have this custom made one from Greece...The lighter brown tones really show off the wonderful green dial...

leather strap by blingmeister, on Flickr

This is my second Alpinist which came with the bracelet. The clasp on it is rather cheap and does not ly flat. The OEM brown is too dark for my liking too, hence the camel colored choice..
dial3 good by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## TicTocChoc (Sep 10, 2014)

I went through all 21 pages of this thread, and you got me hooked as well. I want it - like all my watches - on bracelet. Importing Seiko to Germany is a pain though. I heard customs sends all Seikos to Seiko to check authenticity first.


----------



## *El Ocho 1* (Jan 7, 2009)

Switched it to a brown leather NATO for the holiday weekend. Again, this one also has the PVD hardware because I got it for my Speedy & my Flieger (which both look great on). Since NATOstrap Co. had 40% off over the weekend I went ahead & ordered a lighter brown leather NATO with polished hardware specifically for the Alpinist


----------



## Matthew Rooks (Dec 3, 2014)

Just got mine yesterday. Living in Japan, the price for this beauty is even more of a steal (USD$432 with bracelet)! I'm in love with it, and impressed with it's accuracy (+3 seconds in 24 hours).


----------



## OnTheRoad99 (Sep 24, 2014)

Matthew, nice watch... Enjoy! Now I know where all the Pappy is too. Is it as hard to find in Japan as in the US?


----------



## Matthew Rooks (Dec 3, 2014)

Impossible now, I haven't been able to find a bottle in a year and a half. This bottle of 23 was a gift that I received that I'm saving for a very special occasion! I used to be able to find the 20's relatively easily (for about ¥13,000), but as I said, those days are gone.


----------



## AdrianCol (Jul 22, 2006)

+7 seconds over 8 days.


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

omgomgomgomgomgomg about to join the club finally! got this sarb017 in the mail


----------



## DeepEye (Sep 1, 2011)

Waiting for Hirsch Mariner


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

I was ready to install my new G. leather strap but tried it first on the MMaster....dang! loved it , so I just ordered another for the Alpinist!

view2 wider shot by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Bagheera (Feb 1, 2011)

TicTocChoc said:


> I went through all 21 pages of this thread, and you got me hooked as well. I want it - like all my watches - on bracelet. Importing Seiko to Germany is a pain though. I heard customs sends all Seikos to Seiko to check authenticity first.


I too live in Germany and had no problems whatsoever importing a sumo, sarb035, skx007 and snhz55 
I'm about to pull the trigger on this one too *sigh*


----------



## TicTocChoc (Sep 10, 2014)

Bagheera said:


> I too live in Germany and had no problems whatsoever importing a sumo, sarb035, skx007 and snhz55
> I'm about to pull the trigger on this one too *sigh*


That's bad, making it easier


----------



## LetoKynes (Dec 8, 2014)

First post, just had to after looking at this watch..

Currently wear an Orient Day-date but looking for something to change things up a bit. Was lusting over the Archimede Outdoor for a while but then stumbled on to the Seiko while looking for cheaper "Explorer-style" watches. Unfortunately I have very thin 6" wrists which makes it very awkward for me. This one looks beautiful with the green dial and gold hands, but I'm still concerned that it might be too big. For reference my current watch is about 43mm lug-to-lug (35mm case width), and apparently the Seiko is slightly larger than that... :-( Any thoughts?


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 1, 2011)

TicTocChoc said:


> That's bad, making it easier


Just ordered it. I hope I will be back here with some photos of my new one


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

G. in Greece is finishing off my second order which will go on the Alpinist. The bracelet does not satisfy me as it detracts from the green dial IMO, but the leather 'camel' strap should accent the dial nicely!

strap1 by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

LetoKynes said:


> First post, just had to after looking at this watch..
> 
> Currently wear an Orient Day-date but looking for something to change things up a bit. Was lusting over the Archimede Outdoor for a while but then stumbled on to the Seiko while looking for cheaper "Explorer-style" watches. Unfortunately I have very thin 6" wrists which makes it very awkward for me. This one looks beautiful with the green dial and gold hands, but I'm still concerned that it might be too big. For reference my current watch is about 43mm lug-to-lug (35mm case width), and apparently the Seiko is slightly larger than that... :-( Any thoughts?


I think you'll be fine. People are usually afraid this one will be too small. My petite wife appropriated mine and wears it well. Just had to punch some extra holes in the strap.


----------



## Matthew Rooks (Dec 3, 2014)

I was actually worried it was going to be a bit small, but it looks great! And the accuracy is pretty incredible: 6 days +12 seconds. I've been wearing it at night to bed, but may try taking it off to see if it drops down to +1 a day.


----------



## *El Ocho 1* (Jan 7, 2009)

Alpnist on new Leaher NATO


----------



## holly35 (May 29, 2012)

I have also just purchased the alpinist.Like others i have replaced the strap (although the original wasnt quite as poor as i suspected)My choice was the Hirsch Terra in gold /brown.My question is should i use the exsisting seiko spring bars with the new band or should i use the Hirsch ones that come with the strap?
I am worried that the replacement Hirsch ones dont quite fit the holes in the lugs properly.Also is there enough room between the case and strap when fitted?
I presume its an easy job to complete.
I have gone for the new model of this strap which now has round holes and no horizontal stitching between the lugs,i prefer this as it creates a cleaner ,less fussy look.The terra looks great in the pics....


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

holly35 said:


> I have also just purchased the alpinist.Like others i have replaced the strap (although the original wasnt quite as poor as i suspected)My choice was the Hirsch Terra in gold /brown.My question is should i use the exsisting seiko spring bars with the new band or should i use the Hirsch ones that come with the strap?
> I am worried that the replacement Hirsch ones dont quite fit the holes in the lugs properly.Also is there enough room between the case and strap when fitted?
> I presume its an easy job to complete.
> I have gone for the new model of this strap which now has round holes and no horizontal stitching between the lugs,i prefer this as it creates a cleaner ,less fussy look.The terra looks great in the pics....


Typical spring bar ends are 0.8mm, so generally interchangeable. I would use whichever set appears to be better quality / stouter.

Room between case and strap is generally not an issue except with some super thick homemade straps being fitted to short lug cases. Normal manufactured straps should fit the Seiko just fine.


----------



## DeepEye (Sep 1, 2011)

Hirsch Mariner. I think it fits the style of the watch. It's also very (very very) comfortable, and water resistant.


----------



## jtfoo (Feb 24, 2014)

Got myself a sarb017 finally. Changed to a plaited leather band.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm liking the Hirsch Mariner above.


----------



## Lanceteer (Dec 16, 2014)

Does anyone have a SARB017 which has its 6-digit serial number (on the case back, in a straight line) starting with 4?

Because I'm wondering if any of them were produced this year. The latest I've seen is October 2013, with the serial number 30xxxx.


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

custom camel color strap made by G. in Greece. Removed the OEM lousy ss bracelet!

topview2 by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## surajspai (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi!
I got my first seiko,an Alpinist last week.Bought it from Higuchi and it is one fantastic watch!

It is very noisy when i move my wrist or shake it to wind it up.I understand that this is a artifact of winding.However,it isnt my first auto as I mave many Miyota/Citizen 8205 and 6500 calibre automatics.I used to think the Miyota 8205 was a noisy watch,but the 6R15 in the Alpinist is even more noisier!
Is it normal?All my Miyotas have a whirr-whirr noise but the 6R15 has this sound which someone has described as tiny BB's rolling around.Kind of like rattling.I am sure the rotor does not touch the case.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Lanceteer said:


> Does anyone have a SARB017 which has its 6-digit serial number (on the case back, in a straight line) starting with 4?
> 
> Because I'm wondering if any of them were produced this year. The latest I've seen is October 2013, with the serial number 30xxxx.


I'm pretty sure I came across a '4' on eBay last year, I'm always sussing out their serials because I've been trying to find a '11' for my son, with no luck so far...


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

StephenR said:


> I'm pretty sure I came across a '4' on eBay last year, I'm always sussing out their serials because I've been trying to find a '11' for my son, with no luck so far...


Mine starts with a 4. I bought it new from Seiya 3-4 months ago.


----------



## toolonginexile (Jun 30, 2014)

That Hirsch mariner looks great 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

Very nice strap, would you provide contact info for "G in Greece"?



T. Wong said:


> custom camel color strap made by G. in Greece. Removed the OEM lousy ss bracelet!
> 
> topview2 by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## Ulsterman1547 (Mar 22, 2009)

Mine is 43xxxx, purchased 12/15/14 from Chino Watch


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

officially joined the club last night!










loving it so far. Any good strap recommendations, something similar in nature to the seiko one but a little nicer and less plasticky looking?


----------



## Lanceteer (Dec 16, 2014)

Hirsch grand duke and Hirsch performance Paul. Congratulations on getting the watch, lovely wrist shot.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

I too need a strap suggestion - brown/tan or similar color, no contrast stitching, and most importantly smaller length (e.g. 110/70mm) strap for my gf who wears this (has 6.3" wrists). Strangely enough I couldn't find anything yet.


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

I found a George (Giorgos) in Greece who custom makes straps. He will take all the specs you wish and make the strap...down to the hole distance from the lug! I have 2 of his now. Also he has a Flickr site called Greenstraps you can google....his prices are reasonable....

sliding frame by blingmeister, on Flickr

Here is his Flickr site and you can see his choices of thread color and strap colors...
https://www.flickr.com/groups/[email protected]/pool/


----------



## wadefish (Nov 12, 2013)

> I too need a strap suggestion - brown/tan or similar color, no contrast stitching, and most importantly smaller length (e.g. 110/70mm) strap for my gf who wears this (has 6.3" wrists).


Hadley Roma, MS881 Short

Has been a good strap for my smaller 6.25" wrist on a different watch. The strap is listed as being 6.5" long, so maybe a bit shorter than 110/70.

http://www.amazon.com/Hadley-Roma-R...359293&sr=8-1&keywords=hadley+roma+short+20mm


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

wadefish said:


> Hadley Roma, MS881 Short
> 
> Has been a good strap for my smaller 6.25" wrist on a different watch. The strap is listed as being 6.5" long, so maybe a bit shorter than 110/70.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Hadley-Roma-R...359293&sr=8-1&keywords=hadley+roma+short+20mm


Thanks, that may work out.

Will a Hirsch Princess Teal work with the Alpinist color ?


----------



## *El Ocho 1* (Jan 7, 2009)

blowfish89 said:


> Thanks, that may work out.
> 
> Will a Hirsch Princess Teal work with the Alpinist color ?


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

I don't think so. Go with some type of brown, the dial is very different green.



blowfish89 said:


> Thanks, that may work out.
> 
> Will a Hirsch Princess Teal work with the Alpinist color ?


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks, finally this worked out.


----------



## *El Ocho 1* (Jan 7, 2009)

That looks good


----------



## pjviitas (Feb 29, 2012)

Anyone know where I can get a titanium 3-way bracelet for one of these things?


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

Nice strap blowfish. Congrats! Which is it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

glengoyne17 said:


> Nice strap blowfish. Congrats! Which is it?


You can see it on this thread - https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/new-strap-my-vsa-alliance-mechanical-1215738.html


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

blowfish89 said:


> You can see it on this thread - https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/new-strap-my-vsa-alliance-mechanical-1215738.html


Thanks! Looks great

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *El Ocho 1* (Jan 7, 2009)

Tried a couple new looks these past few days.

1) One Stowa Flieger strap. Wife said it looked good, but something about it just didn't sit well with me.





2) on another leather NATO


----------



## nepia (Jan 14, 2015)

The Flieger looks great. I'm also looking for an *affordable* strap suitable for my alpinist



*El Ocho 1* said:


> Tried a couple new looks these past few days.
> 
> 1) One Stowa Flieger strap. Wife said it looked good, but something about it just didn't sit well with me.
> 
> ...


----------



## fjblair (Apr 24, 2009)

Would like to find a nice leather Zulu for mine.


----------



## nepia (Jan 14, 2015)

Nice alpinists.

anybody have one on a moralleto rafaello?


----------



## E52 (Oct 27, 2013)

Hi 





































Best regards
E52


----------



## pandahill (Jul 13, 2012)

Is the sarb015 bracelet the only Seiko one that fits the alpinist? Would one from a seiko 5 (with the right lug size) fit?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NedSchneebly (Oct 18, 2013)

pandahill said:


> Is the sarb015 bracelet the only Seiko one that fits the alpinist? Would one from a seiko 5 (with the right lug size) fit?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What about this one? I'm thinking of picking one up -- the more I see it on bracelet, the more I like it.

SEIKO SS Bracelet for SARB017 | seiyajapan.com


----------



## Lanceteer (Dec 16, 2014)

NedSchneebly said:


> What about this one? I'm thinking of picking one up -- the more I see it on bracelet, the more I like it.
> 
> SEIKO SS Bracelet for SARB017 | seiyajapan.com


That _is_ the SARB015 bracelet. It will fit the 017.


----------



## NedSchneebly (Oct 18, 2013)

Had to wear the 017 to work today:


----------



## *El Ocho 1* (Jan 7, 2009)

I got mine on now also, but on the Bond NATO.....




but in other news, just ordered a dark brown Hirsch Liberty from Kenny. Good thing is that the Alpinist & Speedy Pro are both 20mm, so that strap will work for both of them.


----------



## walkm0ke (Oct 27, 2008)

Questions about the compass bezel and it's crown: 
Does it turn smoothly or does it click along in increments?
Does the compass crown screw down at all?
Does a bump make it move or does it stay where you set it?
In some of the pics it looks like when N is lined up at the top one of the other pointers is off a bit...is that just the pic angle??


----------



## Lanceteer (Dec 16, 2014)

The compass turns smoothly. The compass crown isn't screw down. If you bump the crown in a turning fashion, the crown will turn. The compass is aligned nicely


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Also, the traditional non-compass crown is such a pleasure to handwind (smoothest in all my watches).


----------



## *El Ocho 1* (Jan 7, 2009)

Got a new strap in last night. A Hirsch Liberty.


----------



## Sentient_meat (Dec 14, 2014)

Recently shipped from seiya. I had to get the bracelet after seeing these pictures. (not mine, yet)


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

Installed a nice camel color strap from G. in Greece. The purse is a caimon alligator skin for the wife's birthday gift.

sarb017bywallet by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

About that SS bracelet, I have it but removed it because the clasp did not lie flat enough for my liking. One end tended to be raised. Mind you, I have a smallish 6.5 inch wrist and the curvature of the clasp tends to be less arced....


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

T. Wong said:


> About that SS bracelet, I have it but removed it because the clasp did not lie flat enough for my liking. One end tended to be raised. Mind you, I have a smallish 6.5 inch wrist and the curvature of the clasp tends to be less arced....


Hi T Wong, do you own a SARB033/035? If so, could you comment on the quality of the SARB017 bracelet and that of the SARB033/035?

The photos I've seen make both bracelets seem similar in quality, so curious to hear from those who have owned both.


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

Okay, you scared me into buying one, would be utterly depressed if they were completely unavailable. I've always liked the look of the 017 and think it will be a nice addition to the 50 odd watches in the collection. Anyway after reading 27 or so pages of the thread I'm pretty sure you all can't be wrong...


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

zetaplus93 said:


> Hi T Wong, do you own a SARB033/035? If so, could you comment on the quality of the SARB017 bracelet and that of the SARB033/035?
> 
> The photos I've seen make both bracelets seem similar in quality, so curious to hear from those who have owned both.


Sorry, I have not seen the sarb33/35 bracelet to compare.


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

I've had both and I think the bracelet that comes with the SARB017 is on par with the bracelets off the SARB035


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bullet Bob (Dec 15, 2012)

I like the look of the factory strap, but have not been able to break it in as well as I hoped. I received this Hirsch GOLF strap today and put it on (with help from the strap section of this forum), I like it very much. No wrist shot, once you've seen one hairy wrist, you've pretty much seen them all.


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

Mike_Dowling said:


> I've had both and I think the bracelet that comes with the SARB017 is on par with the bracelets off the SARB035
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for your thoughts Mike. I thought so as much from looking at the photos, great to hear confirmations.


----------



## pandahill (Jul 13, 2012)

Anyone heard of any fake sarb's out there?
I want to know if I get a used one or one not from one of the jdm dealers that it is genuine.


----------



## R.A.D. (Aug 24, 2014)

Bullet Bob said:


> I like the look of the factory strap, but have not been able to break it in as well as I hoped. I received this Hirsch GOLF strap today and put it on (with help from the strap section of this forum), I like it very much. No wrist shot, once you've seen one hairy wrist, you've pretty much seen them all.


Looks surprisingly good, im starting to think that you cant make this watch look bad. I will have to get one eventually and see for myself.........


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Really considering this watch. Couple questions for those in the know that would be kind enough to help.

1. Are the gold tones platted real gold or just colored gold?

2. Anyone have this and a BM6400? How does this compare in size when worn? I know on paper this is slightly smaller. Does this look and feel smaller?

3. Best non oem bracelet option?


----------



## *El Ocho 1* (Jan 7, 2009)

Got it on the stock strap today........



yep, it sucks. Feels cheap & rubbery.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

*El Ocho 1* said:


> ...Feels cheap & rubbery.


...sounds like my ex wife...


----------



## pjviitas (Feb 29, 2012)

Anyone know how much the OEM bracelet weighs for these watches?


----------



## Gewus (Nov 8, 2014)

pjviitas said:


> Anyone know how much the OEM bracelet weighs for these watches?


Don't know, but watch and bracelet together: 135 grams.


----------



## Papamud (Jun 6, 2013)

Hello all,
I am thinking of picking one of these up... I really think it's an amazingly beautiful watch... I can't figure out the size though? I currently wear my snk805 (38mm) as a daily watch. I've grown to like the smaller size of the snk, and am wondering how the sarb017 compares, sizewise.

Thanks!


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

It is a very wearable 38mm, I have never owned a snk, but judging from pics if you are ok with the size of one, you will be ok with the other too.


----------



## Papamud (Jun 6, 2013)

Perfect! Thanks.

I've been reading in other places on this board that the watch has been discontinued, so it's getting harder to find... Can anyone verify?



Seppia said:


> It is a very wearable 38mm, I have never owned a snk, but judging from pics if you are ok with the size of one, you will be ok with the other too.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Easily had from any number of sellers on Rakuten direct from Japan.


----------



## pjviitas (Feb 29, 2012)

Gewus said:


> Don't know, but watch and bracelet together: 135 grams.


Thanks...it seems like the OEM band is about 11g. Just the watch without band is about 68g

With that in mind, the bracelet is at least 67g...depends how many links you have out of yours to make an accurate assessment.


----------



## Papamud (Jun 6, 2013)

Hey all,
So I know I'm a latecomer to this thread, and definitely not trying to hijack it... just wanted to comment that I am happily amazed to find that this watch is rare and gorgeous and that there's no real competition for a mechanical at this price point.

Everything about this watch is just amazing, and I have been looking and shopping in the 300-350 price range for a week now and can find nothing that compares to this watch without bumping up another 250-350 bucks.

I see that there is lots of talk about the stock band... There will be nothing left over for me to get a new band for it, so does anyone know the longevity of the stock band?

I have a Timex Expedition and an HMT Pilot that I could offer for trade on the watch strap forum, but I'd rather not, so I am wondering what kind of life I can expect to get from the stock band.

Thanks again. I'm digging this thread.


----------



## Evanssprky (May 14, 2012)

The 017 will feel and look larger than your snk but not overly so, you'll be fine with it.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Papamud said:


> Hey all,
> So I know I'm a latecomer to this thread, and definitely not trying to hijack it... just wanted to comment that I am happily amazed to find that this watch is rare and gorgeous and that there's no real competition for a mechanical at this price point.
> 
> Everything about this watch is just amazing, and I have been looking and shopping in the 300-350 price range for a week now and can find nothing that compares to this watch without bumping up another 250-350


The Hamilton Khaki Field auto 38mm goes for around $400
The strap alone is more than worth the difference (the Hammy has one of the best leather straps I have seen, the sarb017 THE worst), I also give it an edge in the movement and has a display case back + domed sapphire crystal. 
The SARB has a MUCH superior dial.

The alpinist is an amazing watch, but the Hammy is a very viable competitor


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

Seppia said:


> The Hamilton Khaki Field auto 38mm goes for around $400
> The strap alone is more than worth the difference (the Hammy has one of the best leather straps I have seen, the sarb017 THE worst), I also give it an edge in the movement and has a display case back + domed sapphire crystal.
> The SARB has a MUCH superior dial.
> 
> The alpinist is an amazing watch, but the Hammy is a very viable competitor


I think my khaki field was $350.00 at jomashop and it definitely competes with the Alpinist, both great watches and I enjoy owning both. But Seiko doesn't have the market cornered on value.

You do have to factor in the great strap on the Hamilton and lousy strap on the Seiko.


----------



## Papamud (Jun 6, 2013)

Agreed, especially on the strap... but for me these watches are in different categories. The Seiko seems dressier to me. More refined and less utilitarian. I really like the Hamilton, but want something with a little nicer look to it.

Thanks to you guys, now I have to put that Hamilton on my "will own one day" list. Every time I visit this board, that list gets longer...



Mike_Dowling said:


> I think my khaki field was $350.00 at jomashop and it definitely competes with the Alpinist, both great watches and I enjoy owning both. But Seiko doesn't have the market cornered on value.
> 
> You do have to factor in the great strap on the Hamilton and lousy strap on the Seiko.


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

Papamud said:


> Agreed, especially on the strap... but for me these watches are in different categories. The Seiko seems dressier to me. More refined and less utilitarian. I really like the Hamilton, but want something with a little nicer look to it.
> 
> Thanks to you guys, now I have to put that Hamilton on my "will own one day" list. Every time I visit this board, that list gets longer...


Just a comment about you thinking the 017 is less utilitarian.....I understand it cuz the esthetics of the color/design do not suggest the watch is more 'utilitarian' BUT remember at heart the Alpinist was made as an adventure watch, tough, rated 200m and with screwdown crown. Japanese do this....make even the most mundane of things more esthetic to the eye. So, feel free to wear the watch in fancy and rugged environments! 

green camaro Alpinist by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## Papamud (Jun 6, 2013)

That's great news! Like I said, I'm not super rough on my watches, but I am an everyday wear kind of guy... My watches get banged around some.

Btw, how is the lume on these? My snk sucks in that regard.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

Papamud said:


> Hey all,
> So I know I'm a latecomer to this thread, and definitely not trying to hijack it... just wanted to comment that I am happily amazed to find that this watch is rare and gorgeous and that there's no real competition for a mechanical at this price point.
> 
> Everything about this watch is just amazing, and I have been looking and shopping in the 300-350 price range for a week now and can find nothing that compares to this watch without bumping up another 250-350 bucks.
> ...


Perhaps a new strap for your birthday? Just start with stock strap, it will help you make up your mind what strap you really want for it as there are so many options.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *El Ocho 1* (Jan 7, 2009)

Papamud said:


> Hey all,
> So I know I'm a latecomer to this thread, and definitely not trying to hijack it... just wanted to comment that I am happily amazed to find that this watch is rare and gorgeous and that there's no real competition for a mechanical at this price point.
> 
> Everything about this watch is just amazing, and I have been looking and shopping in the 300-350 price range for a week now and can find nothing that compares to this watch without bumping up another 250-350 bucks.
> ...


The stock strap really sucks. Feels cheap & rubbery. Not even really sure if it's leather......just get a couple of NATO's. It looks great on a NATO (look back through thread, I've posted a few pics with it on my many NATO's)



Papamud said:


> That's great news! Like I said, I'm not super rough on my watches, but I am an everyday wear kind of guy... My watches get banged around some.
> 
> Btw, how is the lume on these? My snk sucks in that regard.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great lume, as any other Seiko I've had.


----------



## jbreuckm (Jan 28, 2015)

Papamud said:


> Hey all,
> So I know I'm a latecomer to this thread, and definitely not trying to hijack it... just wanted to comment that I am happily amazed to find that this watch is rare and gorgeous and that there's no real competition for a mechanical at this price point.
> 
> Everything about this watch is just amazing, and I have been looking and shopping in the 300-350 price range for a week now and can find nothing that compares to this watch without bumping up another 250-350 bucks.
> ...


A $30 replacement band is a huge upgrade over the stock band. I'm not sure of your financial situation, but I would think that you can manage to save up $30 in a reasonable amount of time if it is a priority for you.


----------



## Papamud (Jun 6, 2013)

What strap is that? That is absolutely my favourite strap I've seen on this forum for this watch. MUST. HAVE. ONE.


dowsing said:


> A bit of a better shot today taken by camera rather than on my phone.


----------



## fjblair (Apr 24, 2009)

The stock strap is doo doo but it can certainly stand in until you can afford to upgrade. Don't let the strap hold you back.


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

I tried the oem bracelet and oem brown strap and both were yuck! So I ordered this nice camel colored leather from a George in Greece...

sarb017bywallet by blingmeister, on Flickr
topview2 by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

T. Wong said:


> I tried the oem bracelet and oem brown strap and both were yuck! So I ordered this nice camel colored leather from a George in Greece...
> 
> sarb017bywallet by blingmeister, on FlickrFlickrtopview2 by blingmeister, on Flickr


May I have a link for purchasing that strap please.


----------



## pjviitas (Feb 29, 2012)

Seppia said:


> The Hamilton Khaki Field auto 38mm goes for around $400
> The strap alone is more than worth the difference (the Hammy has one of the best leather straps I have seen, the sarb017 THE worst), I also give it an edge in the movement and has a display case back + domed sapphire crystal.
> The SARB has a MUCH superior dial.
> 
> The alpinist is an amazing watch, but the Hammy is a very viable competitor


The Hamilton may be a competitor however it is simply not in the same class as the SARB017 mostly because of the ATM rating and the screw down crown.

My SARB017 is a daily wear watch so that means swimming pools, showers, lakes, hot springs etc. Even though you could probably get away with this most of the time without a screw down crown I personally wouldn't.

For arguments sake, the 6R15 and the 2428 are equivalent movements.

I would say the closest watch to the SARB017 in Hamiltons line up is the Pilot Auto H64425135.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

I get your point on the 20 atm WR but I miss everything else. 
Generally speaking I think there's a lot more similarities between the khaki field and the SARB VS the SARB and a pilot watch. 
So I was considering them as "field watches". 
I have owned an alpinist and loved it, the dial is incredible for the price but timekeeping is spotty and the strap seems to come from a $15 watch bought in canal street. 
The Hamilton has very bad lume but has the huge upside of a terrific, terrific strap. Really amazing.
Additional question:
I am no movement expert but what does make you say the 6r15 and the 2824 are equivalent?
In my (very small) personal experience the eta has had a significantly better performance (I've owned 3 eta 2824 and 2 6r15 and timekeeping wise it's not even the same sport - see below). Not trolling, really genuinely interested in the response: I know there's a lot more than pure accuracy to a movement, I know both are "middle class" movements but nothing more.
To give an idea: this is the performance of my Hamilton in the last days:








My most accurate 6r15 gained 15 seconds per day, my least accurate eta gained 7.

Sorry for the multiple edits, I expanded my post with additional info


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

mplsabdulllah said:


> May I have a link for purchasing that strap please.


Message sent to you....


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

I agree on the timekeeping. My eta 2824s keep way better time than the Alpinist, and even better than the Miyota 9015.


----------



## Nebo (Feb 10, 2015)

please do not angry but why u love this watch very much for me i found sarb033 more beutiful and more prestige


----------



## TicTocChoc (Sep 10, 2014)

Nebo said:


> please do not angry but why u love this watch very much for me i found sarb033 more beutiful and more prestige


Simply - tastes are different. E. g. I find nothing wrong with the sarb033, but I find it much less interesting. The green/gold/steel combination and other details apparently are interesting to many - me too. This watch is something I can look at for a while, letting my eyes wander and perceive all the different details. Even if you just look at the colour, green is creating a greater "stimulus" than only grey tones. Whether you like that is another question


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Nebo said:


> please do not angry but why u love this watch very much for me i found sarb033 more beutiful and more prestige


because the sarb033 is boring and there are dozens similar to it, but the sarb017 is uniquely its own.


----------



## Nebo (Feb 10, 2015)

i am sure u r right 51 page for only one watch so it sure deserve but may be i should see it realy not in photo


----------



## Evanssprky (May 14, 2012)

I'm lucky enough to own the 017 and the 033. Same movement obviously. Also quality of case machining/polishing are equal, as is that of handset, dial etc.
The 033 comes on a bracelet as standard, and also has an (arguably useless) exhibition caseback, and so is better value on paper. 
However, although the 033 can be worn smart casual aswell as formal, it is neither as versatile or as unique as the 017.
If I could only own one of these as my only watch, it would have to be the 017.


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

pjviitas said:


> The Hamilton may be a competitor however it is simply not in the same class as the SARB017 mostly because of the ATM rating and the screw down crown.
> 
> My SARB017 is a daily wear watch so that means swimming pools, showers, lakes, hot springs etc. Even though you could probably get away with this most of the time without a screw down crown I personally wouldn't.
> 
> ...


You can just get both!!!


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

New strap, I really like this one, Horween leather, it's olive but will definitely darken over time:


----------



## TicTocChoc (Sep 10, 2014)

Mike_Dowling said:


> New strap, I really like this one, Horween leather, it's olive but will definitely darken over time:


It's rare for me to like a leather strap, but this combination looks very nice.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Looks like a Worn&Wound Model 1 ?


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> Looks like a Worn&Wound Model 1 ?


Yep, it's very nice, worth the cash imo.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Mike_Dowling said:


> Yep, it's very nice, worth the cash imo.


Agree, the Model 1's are way better than their Model 2's.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Just got delivered today.







Now the hard part. Which band??? Lol. Ive always preferred the feel and look of steel however I think brown leather looks great on here. The couple leather bands I've had where too stiff. Is there a good leather band that feels close to the fit of rubber?


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Hirsch Siena is great


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

This camel colored leather by G. in Greece worked for me....

topview2 by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

I just ordered mine on Friday together with the OEM bracelet. Dealer is waiting for delivery of the bracelet before shipping it out probably this week. This is one watch I have had my eyes on for quite a while, but kept procrastinating. But not this time, and I am so excited.

Can't wait for it to arrive! :-!


----------



## sebhucz (Jan 11, 2014)

And mine last week purchase - first - but for sure not last - Seiko (on Hirsch Duke strap):



Its so beautiful watch!


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

sebhucz said:


> And mine last week purchase - first - but for sure not last - Seiko (on Hirsch Duke strap):
> 
> 
> 
> Its so beautiful watch!


Great photo!

After having this watch on my wrist for a week or so again, I would give it the edge over a Hamilton Khaki Field, both nice watches but the Alpinist dial and case is really on another level from the Hamilton. Those two alone puts it ahead of the Hammy which I think has a better movement (marginally better, but better) and of course strap. The Sarb is significantly more substantial than the Hammy too, perfect size (for my wrist at least).


----------



## Brau0303 (Dec 10, 2009)

I have a sarb017 inbound, Based on currently available All SS Bands that will fit the sarb017 (prefer US based availability but open to all suggestions) I will say up front that I'm not in to the mesh bracelets, I would prefer brushed finish on an all silver tone ss band.

Cheers and Thanks in advance for your suggestions.


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

Who did you get your Alpinist from? Most JDM dealers will sell the OEM SS bracelet too so you should be able to get from them.

If looking for after-market, try WJEAN on eBay. He sells quality bracelets for Seiko/Citizen.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I am enjoying mine quite a bit here lately


----------



## *El Ocho 1* (Jan 7, 2009)

On Di-Modell Bali Chrono


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Well, my Alpinist is a fortnight shy of being two years old, I only have two complaints, and one suggestion for improvement. 
My only complaints are that I can't find a replacement rear gasket anywhere (any suggestions welcome), and that the reds on the bezel have faded considerably, due to the harsh Aussie sun perhaps?

The only improvement, to have a double pip of lume on the 12.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks for the few strap suggestions. I found a cheap ($20) Hirsch strap at a local shop. Its ALOT better then the one Seiko had on it. Should hold me over until I decide about a more expensive option.


----------



## Papamud (Jun 6, 2013)

Would you mind sharing a link for the strap? It's amazing!


----------



## Brau0303 (Dec 10, 2009)

I actually bought mine from a domestic seller (It was a display model) so there was no option for a bracelet. Thank You for the suggestion. I have picked up a basic ss band for now while I explore options.

Cheers,
BR



achilles said:


> Who did you get your Alpinist from? Most JDM dealers will sell the OEM SS bracelet too so you should be able to get from them.
> 
> If looking for after-market, try WJEAN on eBay. He sells quality bracelets for Seiko/Citizen.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

Brau0303 said:


> I actually bought mine from a domestic seller (It was a display model) so there was no option for a bracelet. Thank You for the suggestion. I have picked up a basic ss band for now while I explore options.
> 
> Cheers,
> BR


That's cool. Show us a picture or two if you can. Will love to see how it looks like on other SS bracelet!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brau0303 (Dec 10, 2009)

Looks like I'm not using this band, the stock spring bars are to thick and I don't want to use thinner ones. it will have to wait. Sorry for the tease.
Here's a shot of the band.



achilles said:


> That's cool. Show us a picture or two if you can. Will love to see how it looks like on other SS bracelet!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

Brau0303 said:


> Looks like I'm not using this band, the stock spring bars are to thick and I don't want to use thinner ones. it will have to wait. Sorry for the tease.
> Here's a shot of the band.


Don't take this to heart but I think your Alpinist has had a lucky escape!
I don't think that bracelet would suit it at all.

If it helps, I got mine (separate from the watch) from Seiya: SEIKO SS Bracelet for SARB017 | seiyajapan.com


----------



## pjviitas (Feb 29, 2012)

Brau0303 said:


> Looks like I'm not using this band, the stock spring bars are to thick and I don't want to use thinner ones. it will have to wait. Sorry for the tease.
> Here's a shot of the band.


Which bracelet is that...I think I just ordered that bracelet for my watch.


----------



## Brau0303 (Dec 10, 2009)

Well this is what it's called by the seller I bought it from on the bay "Solid Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch Band With Double Lock buckle For Breitling"

Cheers
BR



pjviitas said:


> Which bracelet is that...I think I just ordered that bracelet for my watch.


----------



## Brau0303 (Dec 10, 2009)

Funny thing is, I was pondering that very thought myself 

Cheers
BR



Higs said:


> Don't take this to heart but I think your Alpinist has had a lucky escape!
> I don't think that bracelet would suit it at all.
> 
> If it helps, I got mine (separate from the watch) from Seiya: SEIKO SS Bracelet for SARB017 | seiyajapan.com


----------



## pjviitas (Feb 29, 2012)

Brau0303 said:


> Well this is what it's called by the seller I bought it from on the bay "Solid Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch Band With Double Lock buckle For Breitling"
> 
> Cheers
> BR


Is it 20mm?

Do the end links interfere with the body of the watch?


----------



## Brau0303 (Dec 10, 2009)

It is 20m, no I do not think the links would interfere with the watch, the stock Seiko spring bars are too thick for the ends of the band. (the one I bought did not come with replacements and I would not trust thinner ones anyway)

Cheers
BR



pjviitas said:


> Is it 20mm?
> 
> Do the end links interfere with the body of the watch?


----------



## pjviitas (Feb 29, 2012)

Brau0303 said:


> It is 20m, no I do not think the links would interfere with the watch, the stock Seiko spring bars are too thick for the ends of the band. (the one I bought did not come with replacements and I would not trust thinner ones anyway)
> 
> Cheers
> BR


Ok...you had me worried for a bit.

Ya I think the OEM Seiko Bracelet is .......I don't trust anything less than a button flip clasp.

I would rather carry a pocket watch than use any other type of clasp.


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

Guys, I seem to have lost my SARB035. It's killing me. The good news, I guess, is that it's an excuse to buy a new watch, and I increasingly think the SARB017 would be a good change. If any of you have picks of the watch with dress shirt sleeves, I'd appreciate it. I don't need another casual watch but rather an every day watch that's ok--if not ideal--with blazers and suits. I have two formal gold dress watches for those times when really nothing less will do.


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

This watch wears perfectly under shirt sleeves. So much so it is a perfect watch for both office and weekend wear with jeans.

I just took delivery of my SARB017 on Monday. Wore it to work today, and it was -40 deg celsius with wind chill outside.

This versatile watch has become my new go-to watch now.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

DCOmegafan said:


> If any of you have picks of the watch with dress shirt sleeves, I'd appreciate it...


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

2 days ago it was -40 and today it is -4 here. Unbelievable!

Anyway my Alpinist is working flawlessly. Been on my wrist ever since I got it from Japan early this week. Running like -3/4 sec out of the box. Amazing! Even my Swiss watches never did that if I can recall.


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

achilles said:


> 2 days ago it was -40 and today it is -4 here. Unbelievable!
> Anyway my Alpinist is working flawlessly. Been on my wrist ever since I got it from Japan early this week. Running like -3/4 sec out of the box. Amazing! Even my Swiss watches never did that if I can recall.


I have stopped tracking now. But I had the opposite experience. Every Japanese movement I have owned has been over 10 secs/day (Alpinist was +17-22s/day) while every ETA movement I have owned has been under 10. I've owned at least five of each.


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

blowfish89 said:


> I have stopped tracking now. But I had the opposite experience. Every Japanese movement I have owned has been over 10 secs/day (Alpinist was +17-22s/day) while every ETA movement I have owned has been under 10. I've owned at least five of each.


I get what you mean. My Sumo which I got in 2011 was losing like 8-10 secs. But I stopped monitoring it and I loved that watch. I just recently let go that watch as MM is on my radar now, so I am gearing towards it.

It seems to me the newer batch 6R15 is running more accurate and appears better regulated than older batches. I am not sure if there is actual truth to that, and it is purely my observation and reading some posts. But whatever it is, I know 6R15 is a great movement and much higher end than the normal Seiko workhorse movement. It can also be easily regulated if you want to when you send in your watch for some work, and one has to just love the power reserve on this movement.

Alpinist is a great watch with history and a very versatile one too, so enjoy it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> I have stopped tracking now. But I had the opposite experience. Every Japanese movement I have owned has been over 10 secs/day (Alpinist was +17-22s/day) while every ETA movement I have owned has been under 10. I've owned at least five of each.


I've had the same experience, all my 6R15 movements have been around +10 spd which is fine for the price, they're also very consistent. All my eta movements were around +5 spd.


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

My much regretted SARB035 never kept great time. Good enough, but that's all.


----------



## dr_thyme (Mar 7, 2015)

Here's mine, just can't take it off the bracelet!


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

This thread is going to make me spend money. Hahah.


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

poisonwazthecure said:


> This thread is going to make me spend money. Hahah.


Resistance is futile, and only leads to more gnashing of teeth and agony.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lanceteer (Dec 16, 2014)

This watch is pretty pretty. It matches whatever you'd like it to if you wear it confidently. Time to get one


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

Outdoor with my Alpinist. Loving this watch day by day!

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

My Alpinist on a camel leather strap made by G. in Greece....

green camaro Alpinist by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)




----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

T. Wong said:


> My Alpinist on a camel leather strap made by G. in Greece....


Why do you always post these pictures that make zero sense? There is nothing similar between that old Camaro and the watch, besides the green color. Not to scale, not from the same country, not even from the same era. And what's with the borders circa Office ClipArt 1997?


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Perhaps he simply likes both the green Camaro and the green Alpinist? I do, too. Cool car and a cool watch. What's not to like?


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

BigBluefish said:


> Perhaps he simply likes both the green Camaro and the green Alpinist? I do, too. Cool car and a cool watch. What's not to like?


I love T Wong's photos and oddly look forward to them, I do agree they are a bit odd but they make me laugh with their zaniness... I love the one with the MM300 coming out of the shark's mouth, just great...


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

6R15 said:


> Why do you always post these pictures that make zero sense? There is nothing similar between that old Camaro and the watch, besides the green color. Not to scale, not from the same country, not even from the same era. And what's with the borders circa Office ClipArt 1997?


sorry you don't appreciate my fun montages with watches. Others catch my humor/color sensibility. I have been into watch collecting for 12 years now and find I need to express my view on them artistically. As one poster mentioned: Most of the time the color in a watch - a bezel or dial color - will suggest an idea for an image. Bordering completes an image for those who appreciate art.


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

The only pics on this forum i dislike are what i call the d. bag shots, wherein someone takes a snap in the car with the badge of the car make on the steering wheel to let everyone know that he drives an expensive car. It's bad enough we are all here to show off our watches.

Anyway, T. Wong keep it up!


----------



## *El Ocho 1* (Jan 7, 2009)

DCOmegafan said:


> The only pics on this forum i dislike are what i call the d. bag shots, wherein someone takes a snap in the car with the badge of the car make on the steering wheel to let everyone know that he drives an expensive car. It's bad enough we are all here to show off our watches.
> 
> Anyway, T. Wong keep it up!


lol, I got a couple like that......but mine is a beat up Nissan pick up truck with 100800 miles.


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

*El Ocho 1* said:


> lol, I got a couple like that......but mine is a beat up Nissan pick up truck with 100800 miles.


off topic, but your mentioning your pickup truck, I have lived in Japan for 12 years now and only recently have I noticed more and more Japanese pickups being bought here!!! Funny trend and pickups are export only and not popular here due to the kind of streets/smaller roads etc. But Japan loves all things Americana and now tis the pickup truck trend!


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

Japanese pick ups are the work horses of the third world.


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

DCOmegafan said:


> Japanese pick ups are the work horses of the third world.


Hmmm...not sure what you are talking about here, but guys we are going way off-topic here!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

achilles said:


> Hmmm...not sure what you are talking about here, but guys we are going way off-topic here!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was trying to express my appreciation for Japanese pick up trucks. Rugged like 7s movements. But agreed, back to Sarb017s.

More pics, please.


----------



## dr_thyme (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

Nice shot! Is that the official bracelet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

glengoyne17 said:


> Nice shot! Is that the official bracelet?


It looks a lot like it.
Here's mine on the SARB bracelet...


----------



## dr_thyme (Mar 7, 2015)

glengoyne17 said:


> Nice shot! Is that the official bracelet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, yep it is. Got lucky and purchased it used along with the watch. Saved quite a bit that way


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

Very nice! Just ordered my SARB017, and a strap to start with (darlena woodland). Can't wait to start adding pictures here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

This might be a noob question as I'm a noob on Seiko's - never had one and I'm really close to Green Alpinist.

Is there a Jubilee bracelet alternative for alpinist? Does the usual aftermarket Jubilee's fit ?

Thanks in advance!

Edit: I mean with Solid End Links.


----------



## pjviitas (Feb 29, 2012)

Bugra said:


> This might be a noob question as I'm a noob on Seiko's - never had one and I'm really close to Green Alpinist.
> 
> Is there a Jubilee bracelet alternative for alpinist? Does the usual aftermarket Jubilee's fit ?
> 
> ...


Unless you have a slam dunk solution that someone knows will work its really hit or miss.


----------



## rikk727 (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## jimbow (May 29, 2014)

rikk727 said:


>


Nice. Is that a Hirsch Sienna strap?


----------



## dd41623 (Oct 14, 2013)

Count me in.


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

There is a topic here that says it won't match sarb017 (may 21st. Why is the sarb017 bracelet damn expensive )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

glengoyne17 said:


> There is a topic here that says it won't match sarb017 (may 21st. Why is the sarb017 bracelet damn expensive )
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


wonder why, maybe the 017 has a fatter case. Both 20mm lug, both 38mm.
I'm getting a Sarg009 tomorrow, so going to see if it fit that one, maybe easier to sell if it does (for those SARG011 owners)


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

The 035 bracelet doesn't fit, I've tried. 

The case diameters are a bit different.


----------



## jimbow (May 29, 2014)

Juanjo_NY said:


> because the 035 looks amazing on leather.. to me at least.


Nice strap. Would you mind telling us who makes it and the model?


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

jimbow said:


> Nice strap. Would you mind telling us who makes it and the model?


thanks, I bought it from this ebay seller:
20mm 22mm Vintage Black or Dark Brown Quality Genuina Leather Watch Strap | eBay
I bought pretty much all the leather straps I have with them and the quality/look is GREAT. True to the description and pictures in their ads.


----------



## Agent Seiko (Mar 13, 2015)

Might try that when I get my Sarb017. That's beautiful.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Juanjo_NY said:


> thanks, I bought it from this ebay seller:
> 20mm 22mm Vintage Black or Dark Brown Quality Genuina Leather Watch Strap | eBay
> I bought pretty much all the leather straps I have with them and the quality/look is GREAT. True to the description and pictures in their ads.


I think that SARB033 and SARB035 worths their own official thred, I'm going to open the official thread soon.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

how good is the accuracy of your "uncalibrated" SARB?
my is -10 day, I'm not really happy with this result.


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

Mine is -4. Sarb065. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

sblantipodi said:


> how good is the accuracy of your "uncalibrated" SARB?
> my is -10 day, I'm not really happy with this result.


Try different positions when you rest the watch at night and observe. Mine is running -2 after constant usage.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

achilles said:


> sblantipodi said:
> 
> 
> > how good is the accuracy of your "uncalibrated" SARB?
> ...


I'm not able to sleep without a watch on the wrist.


----------



## *El Ocho 1* (Jan 7, 2009)

sblantipodi said:


> I'm not able to sleep without a watch on the wrist.


I'm not able to sleep with a watch on my wrist


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

It finally arrived today, what a great piece!! Changed the strap to a Darlena Woodland (thanks to this topic).

Initial pics





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sebhucz (Jan 11, 2014)

The bracelet is horribly expensive, but - oh yes - The Alpinist looks even better:


----------



## dr_thyme (Mar 7, 2015)

sebhucz said:


> The bracelet is horribly expensive, but - oh yes - The Alpinist looks even better:


Agreed, I'm never able to keep mine on a strap for more than a day


----------



## *El Ocho 1* (Jan 7, 2009)

damn, I'm starting to like the bracelet.....


----------



## sebhucz (Jan 11, 2014)

unfortunetly - unfortunetly because of price ;-) - it is actually very nice. I haven't been using bracelets in my watches for many years, but when I saw some pictures of Alpinist on bracelet - I've decided to buy it. And it was good decision.


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

I think would be cheaper to buy the Alpinist and a Sarg001/003, swipe the band/bracelet and re-sell the Sarg than buying the Alpinist bracelet by itself. 
IMO Alpinist look best on bracelet.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

I am not happy with the bracelet quality, considering the unreasonably high price. The lack of micro-adjusts is a problem. I may actually sell mine.


----------



## dr_thyme (Mar 7, 2015)

Juanjo_NY said:


> I think would be cheaper to buy the Alpinist and a Sarg001/003, swipe the band/bracelet and re-sell the Sarg than buying the Alpinist bracelet by itself.
> IMO Alpinist look best on bracelet.


Are you sure they're compatible? I'd wanted to do that with a SARB035 but read that the bracelets weren't actually compatible. Come to think of it, it may just be a matter of the solid end links being different though... Hmmm


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

dr_thyme said:


> Are you sure they're compatible? I'd wanted to do that with a SARB035 but read that the bracelets weren't actually compatible. Come to think of it, it may just be a matter of the solid end links being different though... Hmmm


the bracelet of the Sarb035 is slightly different than the one from the Sarg, link and solid ends. And if I remember correctly the bracelet for the Alpinist on Rakuten are from the Sarg001/003.


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

New cloth strap by G. in Greece....photo of Greek sunset by G.

Greece sunset Alpinist green cloth strap by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## Miqote (Jan 4, 2015)

Bangbro said:


> Did a mod to my 017
> 
> View attachment 1538644
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHA!! I feel so dumb now  I got permalinked to your post, saw the first picture and didn't realize it was a before/after picture. Spent about half a minute wondering why you bought the same watch twice before reading your text


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## messiy (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi, 

alpinist has screw crown, but how the compas crown? is it water resistant?


----------



## adamavfc (Jan 19, 2010)

getting one of these bad boys! 

Best Place to buy it? Im from the UK, is that 20% tax on top ?


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

messiy said:


> Hi,
> 
> alpinist has screw crown, but how the compas crown? is it water resistant?


Water resistance 200m is for the entire watch. But do note that it is not meant to be used for diving.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

adamavfc said:


> getting one of these bad boys!
> 
> Best Place to buy it? Im from the UK, is that 20% tax on top ?


Probably best price will be found on rakuten, but you might get hit with import taxes


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

In Europe try Solojapan on eBay. Bought mine there for a great price. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Pentameter (Aug 14, 2014)

sblantipodi said:


> I'm not able to sleep without a watch on the wrist.


Same here. Can't do it.


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

window light by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## chillwill120 (Apr 18, 2014)

StephenR said:


> Well, my Alpinist is a fortnight shy of being two years old, I only have two complaints, and one suggestion for improvement.
> My only complaints are that I can't find a replacement rear gasket anywhere (any suggestions welcome), and that the reds on the bezel have faded considerably, due to the harsh Aussie sun perhaps?
> 
> The only improvement, to have a double pip of lume on the 12.


Why would the double pip be an improvement?


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

chillwill120 said:


> Why would the double pip be an improvement?


Because as it is, there is no way to (visually) orient it at night time. When I hike it sleeps in a mesh pocket in my tent wall near my head, it often slips sideways and I need to physically check which way is 'up'. Sometimes it's too cold outside my sleeping bag and it'd be nice to just look...


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

Today I've got mine!
A little bit dusty after long journey... ;-)

















Like it sooo much. Except the strap, as all of us. :-D


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

did not like the bracelet (clasp kinda stuck up at one end) so bought a G. strap...
strap1 by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## AK2112 (Dec 5, 2011)

the bracelet looks great though. definitely my favorite look for the sarb017


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

About the OM strap.

















or:









































So, just take it, or leave it?

Suggestions?


----------



## chillwill120 (Apr 18, 2014)

I suppose it would be an improvement in that circumstance but 99.9% of people wouldn't find it very useful.


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

do anyone here knows if the Sarg001/3/5/9 bracelet fits the 017?


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

AK2112 said:


> the bracelet looks great though. definitely my favorite look for the sarb017


Yea I love the bracelet. Will never wear mine on anything else!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

So do I. ;-)


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

well, I'm part of the Alpinist members club now! 

bought two watches to have my Sarb017 on bracelet, wasn't even sure, but now is a fact. The SARG003 bracelet fits PERFECTLY the Sarb017.


















the SARG003 is down right GORGEOUS too.. but can only keep one


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

a new cloth experiment strap by G. in Greece
closeup cloth strap by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

wow, I was skeptical about this watch for the longest time, even while waiting for it though I made a mistake and I was not going to like it.. boy I was wrong.. Love the size, I think it fits my 7 1/4 wrist better than the Sumo! 
Keeper for sure.! 
oh, and lovely lume!!


----------



## copking (Jun 2, 2015)

Yep I'm in .......


















Now I just need to get me a nice stainless steel band but which, one oem or aftermarket??


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

^It depends on how much you want to spend. In my opinion, it does look the best on the OEM bracelet, even though the bracelet is expensive.


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

I bought the SARG003 just for the bracelet..

I put the leather band from the 017 in the Sarg003 and just sold it for $310 shipped.

Endup paying under $340 for the Sarb017 on bracelet..

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/**so...r-_-automatic-watch-1975314.html#post16659610

. just an idea.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Juanjo_NY said:


> I bought the SARG003 just for the bracelet..
> 
> I put the leather band from the 017 in the Sarg003 and just sold it for $310 shipped.
> 
> ...


That hurts.. considering I paid nearly $600 for the SARB017 on bracelet a year ago (from Seiya), when the exchange rates were different.


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

I experimented with several options and now I have mine on the green velcro strap and I'm happy;-)


----------



## copking (Jun 2, 2015)

When I read velcro strap I cringed but it does look really good to me also! Hey Juanjo_NY were do you buy your watches cause from what it seems like you must get them at a great price to begin with and blowfish89 don't really feel bad cause I paid just around what you did when i pick up the oem band!


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

Rakuten, they have great prices, and even though they are in Japan, shipping is very fast.


----------



## YoureTerrific (May 21, 2015)

The uniqueness of the 017 makes me curious about the watch designers. Do we know anything about them?

As a fellow designer it'd be great to see how they work and learn about their process. When I look at automatics $250-$500 I always gravitate towards Seikos. And that's in large part because of those designers' work.


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

Here's my new one on frog grain strap from strapcode.


----------



## HKL8683 (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm eight full days in with my new Alpinist. So far it is +18 seconds for the eight days. That's an average of +2.25 seconds per day out of the box! Let's hope the accuracy only gets better with time....


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

You're lucky. Mine gained 18 seconds per day when it was new (+130s) after a week. After that I stopped timing it.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

YoureTerrific said:


> The uniqueness of the 017 makes me curious about the watch designers. Do we know anything about them?
> 
> As a fellow designer it'd be great to see how they work and learn about their process. When I look at automatics $250-$500 I always gravitate towards Seikos. And that's in large part because of those designers' work.


I think Hamilton is a very good proposition in that range. 
You can consistently get an ETA 2824 powered khaki for well under $500



blowfish89 said:


> You're lucky. Mine gained 18 seconds per day when it was new (+130s) after a week. After that I stopped timing it.


Yes they are hit or miss, like most seikos except for the GS line. 
My skx009 is around +2 sec per day when worn, while when I sold my old sarb017 the buyer lamented a very poor accuracy (around +25 per day). 
I wasn't aware as at the time I wasn't timing watches, I started doing it after that episode because I didn't want to feel deceptive towards buyers (it was one of my first transactions here). 
Bottom line is: specs are what seiko declares, most of the times they perform better but there's really no guarantee. 
My biggest disappointment were the 2 MM300s I owned, what a waste of an amazing 8l35 movement by not regulating it.


----------



## wilcoxen.4 (Jan 25, 2014)

Forgive me, I don't know a ton about autos yet. But a watchmaker in my city said he would regulate my watches for free. Wouldn't it be worth a quick tweak by a watch smith to get it closer? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Oh yes you can get it regulated to very good accuracy.
That's part of the reason why they are frustrating though. 
If they were bad movements you would think "whatever, they're cheap and pretty but they had to cut corners with ****ty movements", thing is they are not. 
They could / should be excellent and I think many would be ready to pay a little extra for consistent regulation, especially on the mm300


----------



## YoureTerrific (May 21, 2015)

Had originally thought to sell it, but after putting it on its bracelet, I may just have to keep it. The bracelet really transforms the 017.


----------



## HKL8683 (Nov 18, 2014)

Update: Now 11 days into green Alpinist ownership. Alp is now running +10 over 11 days, that's +0.9 seconds per day.


----------



## fjblair (Apr 24, 2009)

StephenR said:


> Because as it is, there is no way to (visually) orient it at night time. When I hike it sleeps in a mesh pocket in my tent wall near my head, it often slips sideways and I need to physically check which way is 'up'. Sometimes it's too cold outside my sleeping bag and it'd be nice to just look...


You should be able to orient it with the crown.....


----------



## YoureTerrific (May 21, 2015)

She's a keeper.


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

Si!


----------



## lechat (Oct 13, 2014)

Really a good watch 
3 years on my wrist , lightweight for 200 meters 
My best watch .... She make all for less 500$ 


Bonne journée


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

lechat said:


> Really a good watch
> 3 years on my wrist , lightweight for 200 meters
> My best watch .... She make all for less 500$
> 
> Bonne journée


It's a great watch, post some pics if you can....I am so happy with mine, it runs like 2-3 secs a day!

Sometimes I don't even feel like removing the watch from my wrist, as it blends in so well, and being so light and comfortable I can't even feel it is there.

And in my opinion good utility/sport watches should be like that, not bulky and heavy or feel like a hockey puck on your wrist!


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

YoureTerrific said:


> Had originally thought to sell it, but after putting it on its bracelet, I may just have to keep it. The bracelet really transforms the 017.


Don't sell it....trust me...it'll be a big mistake if you know what I mean!

This is one of the best watches if not the best watch in this price category, very difficult to beat this one!
Very versatile, sporty and yet elegant.

I love this Alpinist on the bracelet, so much so I never considered wearing it on any strap etc.

If Seiko pulls this model from the current line-up, I believe it will be very much sought-after by those who missed it and want to get one.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Well, mine's gone now as I'm shrinking my core collection down to 6, and some fun pieces. Plus I have a SNKM97 with the same green sunburst dial and gold applied indices.


----------



## copking (Jun 2, 2015)

I took some advice from another member here and picked up a SARG003 for the bracelet and put it on my 017 which by the way looks fantastic! I feel your focus is totally on the dial with out any distractions and puts the dial on a pedestal as it should be. I also put the 017 stock band on the SARG( after I worked it a bit to soften the leather) and my problem is now I love this watch almost as well and it is taking wearing time away from the SARB! Both watches are keeping very good time and both go very well with whatever I'm wearing. I am totally stoked at this time and are






not looking at any other watches to buy at this time..... yet.


----------



## lechat (Oct 13, 2014)

Nice watch shoot copking !


Bonne journée


----------



## YoureTerrific (May 21, 2015)

copking said:


> I took some advice from another member here and picked up a SARG003 for the bracelet and put it on my 017 which by the way looks fantastic! *I feel your focus is totally on the dial with out any distractions and puts the dial on a pedestal as it should be...*


Exactly that. The bracelet helps frame the dial and draw attention to it.

Went for an evening drive through the forest. The green of the pines and the gold of the setting sun were perfectly emulated by the dial. Alpinist indeed. This watch belongs in the woods.


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

copking said:


> I took some advice from another member here and picked up a SARG003 for the bracelet and put it on my 017 which by the way looks fantastic! I feel your focus is totally on the dial with out any distractions and puts the dial on a pedestal as it should be. I also put the 017 stock band on the SARG( after I worked it a bit to soften the leather) and my problem is now I love this watch almost as well and it is taking wearing time away from the SARB! Both watches are keeping very good time and both go very well with whatever I'm wearing. I am totally stoked at this time and are
> View attachment 4332825
> not looking at any other watches to buy at this time..... yet.


very nice... so you keeping both!?

I had no problem selling the 003 with the leather strap from the 017. I think I sold it the same day I post it.


----------



## monsters (Mar 28, 2010)

My alpinist on NATO today








Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

Morellato rallye on the Alpinist
window light by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## Littlecheese (Jul 19, 2014)

Yes, can someone post photos of their Alpinist after some years of use? I really will like to see!
In the summer i don't wear my Alpinist because my wrist sweat much... I'm too attached?
I would love to see how sweat work on this watch and his bracelet..

Thank to who would post pics! 


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Aaron Ng (Dec 16, 2014)

after searching and reading up for the past few days/weeks, i think i need to get 1 for myself.. haha.. thanks to all the photos in this thread..


----------



## lechat (Oct 13, 2014)

2 years !

Bonne journée


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

lechat said:


> 2 years !
> 
> Bonne journée


Good lord @ that solid end link Just buy the OEM bracelet!


----------



## Littlecheese (Jul 19, 2014)

lechat said:


> 2 years !
> 
> Bonne journée


Thanks! Can you post a photo of the back? Thank you....
How much do you used it in these 2 years?

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## lechat (Oct 13, 2014)

The bracelet Come from seiya japan ( Tokyo ) i buy it for swimming with

I utilize it for my outdoor sport : fishing , swimming in océan and work

6/8 days per month

A good keep Time !!

Bonne journée


----------



## copking (Jun 2, 2015)

very nice... so you keeping both!?

Yes, I really liked the 003 with the little slightly bigger face and I just love that the clock numbers start with 13 and are smaller in size than most other watches. A nice contrast to the 017 and I really like the brown strap with the black face also. Don't get me wrong I think all these other bands really look great on both of these watches and I'm sure I will pick up some other bands in the future.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

Which bracelet is better/nicer?













or


----------



## Nestorpants (Apr 23, 2015)

anabuki said:


> Which bracelet is better/nicer?


I'm almost always partial to the look of a mesh bracelet. But that's just me.


----------



## Nestorpants (Apr 23, 2015)

Well after reading the entire thread I was hooked and was lucky enough to pick up Blowfish89's when he put it up for sale (great guy). Absolutely wonderful watch!









And the obligatory hairy wrist shot..









I couldn't help but take some photos of it in the sun despite it being in the 90's today!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

^The watch looks great and that strap looks boss Nestor. I believe you make it yourself?


----------



## copking (Jun 2, 2015)

I think it looks good on both but I like the first one a little bit better than the mesh. Nestorpants's band looks great also!


----------



## Nestorpants (Apr 23, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> ^The watch looks great and that strap looks boss Nestor. I believe you make it yourself?


Yes sir!  I felt like the brass screws would compliment the indices and the watch's look overall is enhanced by light colored leather just like you said. Thank you for the compliment!


----------



## Nestorpants (Apr 23, 2015)

copking said:


> I think it looks good on both but I like the first one a little bit better than the mesh. Nestorpants's band looks great also!


Thanks Copking!


----------



## manila07 (Jul 4, 2015)

I just received my sarb017 from seiyajapan this morning and the watch is very good looking a little on the small side but looks very good. Ill be looking for some strap replacement as the original strap would not do. Will post pics soon


----------



## Papamud (Jun 6, 2013)

I got mine for my 50th birthday in April, and I love it more every day! I think I'm the only guy here who likes the original band. Matter of fact, I'd be interested in buying some of the bands from other owners as replacements if yall want to get rid of them...
Enjoy! The watch gets more beautiful all the time!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Papamud said:


> I got mine for my 50th birthday in April, and I love it more every day!...
> 
> ...The watch gets more beautiful all the time!


I agree completely, I've had mine nearly two and a half years, it's my daily wearer but whenever I come back to it after a break (we're talking, maybe a day or two here) I am always impressed when the gold hands catch the morning light.


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

Very true, I always look forward to wearing my Alpinist whenever I wear other watches on a rotation.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jriley1520 (Jul 29, 2014)

I've had mine for just about a year now, and gets almost all my wrist time when I'm in office. However, I have started noticing that it doesn't hold the 50 hour charge that the 6R15 movement is supposed to. I wound it all the way up (30 turns of the crown) and left it face up on my night stand. It ran for just over 38 hours, well short of the 50 mark. Anyone deal with this issue before? There has been a slight rattle when the watch is turned on its axis, as if a tiny pin is loose in the case, but I never thought it was an issue, as the Alpinist was my first automatic watch. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

That slight rattle sound is normal I think for any 6R15 watches. My previous Sumo had it and my Alpinist has it too. I believe it's gotta do with the rotor design.

I normally do 45 turns of the crown for a full wind for any of my watches.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jriley1520 (Jul 29, 2014)

achilles said:


> That slight rattle sound is normal I think for any 6R15 watches. My previous Sumo had it and my Alpinist has it too. I believe it's gotta do with the rotor design.
> 
> I normally do 45 turns of the crown for a full wind for any of my watches.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to know on the number of turns and the rattle. I will do a re-test and see how she does. Thanks for the reply achilles!


----------



## D76 (Apr 27, 2015)

This is by far my favorite watch, I wear it every day everywhere. I'm currently wearing it at my job commercial fishing, the green dial reminds me of land.


----------



## Littlecheese (Jul 19, 2014)

D76 said:


> This is by far my favorite watch, I wear it every day everywhere. I'm currently wearing it at my job commercial fishing, the green dial reminds me of land.


Wow! Nice! Can you post some closeup of the watch and the back? Thank you!

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## ashy2classy (Jul 30, 2014)

Recently added this Bulang and Sons sienna leather strap...

Plug for B&S - they make fantastic straps and source drool-worthy vintage Rolex (among others)...
https://bulangandsons.com/product/bs-hand-made-leather-strap-20-mm-siena-bv-05/


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

ashy2classy said:


> Recently added this Bulang and Sons sienna leather strap...
> 
> Plug for B&S - they make fantastic straps and source drool-worthy vintage Rolex (among others)...
> https://bulangandsons.com/product/bs-hand-made-leather-strap-20-mm-siena-bv-05/


Great, classic, classic combo.
I would like to order something from B&S (I love their leather watch rolls and some accessories), but everytime I go to their website, I suddenly feel like a very poor man. Sometime in the future


----------



## leong33 (Aug 27, 2013)

Alpinist with a SKX013 jubilee bracelet


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

leong33 said:


> View attachment 4652074
> Alpinist with a SKX013 jubilee bracelet


Wow!

I've been thinking how to fit a jubilee to this watch.

Could you please share some more photos? Especially at the lugs.

How does the end links fit?

Thanks,


----------



## jriley1520 (Jul 29, 2014)

jriley1520 said:


> Good to know on the number of turns and the rattle. I will do a re-test and see how she does. Thanks for the reply achilles!


So I completed my re-test, this time giving the crown about 50 turns. I left it face up on the bureau, and it ran for 55 hours and 22 minutes. Very good to know that ten or so turns doesn't do the trick. You really need to crank it up, but when you do, it will run for a long, long time.


----------



## ElScorcho (Jan 2, 2012)

Argh, I hate you all!!!! Such enablers.  Your pictures drew me in... 

Just bought a SARB017--it's in the mail and should be here Friday! Saw it was the lowest it's ever been on Amazon (though not as a Prime Day deal), and I HAD to snatch it. So...I guess I've joined the club, haha


----------



## Papamud (Jun 6, 2013)

Yeah!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leong33 (Aug 27, 2013)

Bugra said:


> Wow!
> 
> I've been thinking how to fit a jubilee to this watch.
> 
> ...









Got the watch last year but always seeking for a compatible bracelet as I like to swim with my watch. Unfortunately the closest bracelet offered from Japan cost a bomb equivalent more than half of the cost of the watch.

Every now and then hoping someone would sell a used bracelet but no luck.

Finally got a cue from a thread from another forum where SKX013 bracelet can fit on a SARB033, so why not try this on the Alpinist. Yeap bingo it fit but need a little bit of tender loving care to bend the 2 legs holding the caseback. And the cost is 1/8 of the bracelet that is being sold in Japan.

Jubilee is alright to me so long I can swim with it now. Perhaps some may not have the chemistry with it. For me the cost of the bracelet is far cheaper now. Got it from the local AD. Hope the picture help


----------



## *El Ocho 1* (Jan 7, 2009)

Tried something a little different......a black strap.


----------



## John_Frum (Jul 18, 2015)

Was disappointed with the quality of the Seiko bracelet. Will probably put mine back on a leather strap.


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

John_Frum said:


> Was disappointed with the quality of the Seiko bracelet. Will probably put mine back on a leather strap.


First time I am hearing this....really!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

John_Frum said:


> Was disappointed with the quality of the Seiko bracelet. Will probably put mine back on a leather strap.


+1, I sold the thing ultimately. Its just a rip-off for the price.


----------



## John_Frum (Jul 18, 2015)

It is noticeably lighter and thinner that the Sarb033/035 bracelet. Incidentally the bracelet (links and clasp) on the Sarg009 (MOTZ.B.W) appears to be identical to the Sarb015/017 bracelet (D3A7-B.I). The end links are however different (longer on the Sarb017). End link curvature appears the same.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

achilles said:


> First time I am hearing this....really!


Seiko bracelets on inexpensive models (let's say everything below a tuna) are usually pretty weak. 
Citizen does a way better job for example


----------



## rikk727 (Jul 19, 2014)

Sent from my D6633 using Tapatalk


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> +1, I sold the thing ultimately. Its just a rip-off for the price.


+1, same feeling.

It's about the same as a SARB033/35 bracelet, and after experiencing higher quality watches, these bracelets were just not up to snuff.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

Another choice... On Tekla strap.

































Fast & furious ;-) - (+40"/day!)


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

We got this watch for my friend and I must say I wasnt expecting such nice looking watch.

Never seen it in flesh before.

Bracelet defo could have been better for the price it has.

I'm thinking of getting one for myself.


----------



## ElScorcho (Jan 2, 2012)

Spotted another SARB017 in the wilderness on Saturday. Were any of you at the Gilroy Garlic Festival? And wearing your SARB017?


----------



## Auto017 (Jul 21, 2015)

Here's mine.








Not sure about the strap, but it says INOX on the clasp.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Auto017 said:


> Here's mine.
> 
> Not sure about the strap, but it says INOX on the clasp.


I could be wrong, but I highly doubt the strap is inox...


----------



## NedSchneebly (Oct 18, 2013)

It's been a while since I shared. I'm finding I like this strap for all occasions with this watch. Can't think of anything else I would want for it at the moment.
















It's from hirsch. Can't remember the specific name. It's probably in my older post in this thread.


----------



## Tom vanDal (Jun 29, 2015)

Still on the original "cheap"-strap, rest of it is stunning !

I'm really thinking about a replacement, I like the light-brown options shown here or even a bracelet, though the original ss bracelet is way too expensive for now.
Received it on Wednesday:


----------



## njharrell (Feb 7, 2015)

Just got my Hirsch Duke strap!










Sent from my XT1096 using Tapatalk


----------



## Papamud (Jun 6, 2013)

Light brown or tan sets this watch off nicely. Though I still like he stock strap.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom vanDal (Jun 29, 2015)

Got rid of the standard strap, looks & feels in another league now


----------



## ELNJ (Sep 17, 2014)

Just got my new Alpinist last week and joined the club! Really excited about it - I've had it for about a week, and I still get excited each time I look at it on my wrist. 

One interesting thing I've noticed about the accuracy: if I lay it flat overnight, it gains a few seconds, but if I set it on its crown, it loses a few seconds. So I've gotten in the habit of just checking it before bed and then deciding how to place it overnight in order to keep the time as accurate as possible. Of course I could just reset it in the morning, but it's sort of a game to see how close I can keep it just with this placement. 

Do others' watches behave similarly?


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Yes that's pretty common, all of my seikos are slower on the side compared to dial up.


----------



## Papamud (Jun 6, 2013)

I hang my watch from the clasp, vertically. I've noticed no discernible change in accuracy. I'm usually +\- 7-10 seconds a day...
Welcome to the club!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Papamud (Jun 6, 2013)

So, I forgot about the injunction to NOT try to set the date between 9pm and 1am and tried to do exactly that. I am imagining the entire inner workings of my beloved Alpinist being wound up like spaghetti inside the case. Have I done lasting damage?

D


----------



## Papamud (Jun 6, 2013)

Which CnB strap is that?
D.


----------



## adamavfc (Jan 19, 2010)

Tom vanDal said:


> Got rid of the standard strap, looks & feels in another league now
> 
> View attachment 4844105
> 
> ...


Niceeeeee Whats straps that?


----------



## Tom vanDal (Jun 29, 2015)

adamavfc said:


> Niceeeeee Whats straps that?


It's a "Frederique Constant Geneve - Crococalf"


----------



## alxkrft (Apr 24, 2014)

damn i wish so hard for other dial colors in this nice case


----------



## jimbow (May 29, 2014)

They made a cream dial (SARB013?). They also made a black dial model too although that had different hour markers and hands.


----------



## alxkrft (Apr 24, 2014)

i know, they are hard to get 2nd hand


----------



## jimbow (May 29, 2014)

You could try some of the SARG models (the new Alpinists) although the cases are larger


----------



## Evanssprky (May 14, 2012)

jimbow said:


> You could try some of the SARG models (the new Alpinists) although the cases are larger


Nor are the cases as nicely finished as the Alpinists, quite slab sided.


----------



## drewcandraw (Dec 15, 2014)

Is rakuten the cheapest place at the moment to get one? I have been watching the price of this watch drop from around 380s to 310 on multiple sources for the past year. Do you think it will drop below 300 soon, as I been lusting over this watch forever?


----------



## conocan (Feb 25, 2015)

I received my Alpinist today. When I first saw it a few hours ago, I said only one thing: Magnificent! This watch is more beautiful than it seems in photos.

I have a quick question. I am a newbie and this is my first mechanical automatic watch. So this question may look simple/silly for some of you but I need your help:

*Do I need to wind up everyday by turning the crown clockwise, even if I wear it 24 hrs a day?*

In the manual it says:
"when the watch is worn on the wrist, the mainspring is wound automatically through normal wrist movement"

When I shake my arm in a circular direction, I here a sound. Does it the sound of the mainspring, so that I am winding it up?

Any help greatly appreciated!


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Depending on how active you are it should be OK. You could perhaps give a couple of turns in the morning but I would see how it goes until it settles.The sound is normal. Don't forget to be gentle when closing the screwdown crown. Oh and welcome to the club. DW. 

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Just wear it everyday, no turns/winding needed. No need to unscrew and screw the crown too many times.


----------



## jimbow (May 29, 2014)

It has a rotor inside that turns as you move your wrist due to gravity/centrifugal forces and winds the spring. The only time you should need to manually wind (or shake it to wind using the rotor) is if it has stopped after not being worn. Regular movement e.g. walking should be sufficient in the day to keep it wound. Once fully wound I believe the Alpinist should have approximately a 50 hour power reserve.


----------



## lechat (Oct 13, 2014)

@drewcandraw 
Look on Creationwatches 

Bonne journée


----------



## drewcandraw (Dec 15, 2014)

lechat said:


> @drewcandraw
> Look on Creationwatches
> 
> Bonne journée


its 424 usd, unless I'm missing something lol.


----------



## conocan (Feb 25, 2015)

just received two days ago, excited


----------



## jimbow (May 29, 2014)

Had mine for just under a week and changed the strap today. The standard strap was better than I was expecting given reviews online and more comfortable as it started to break in. However, the Hirsch James I have just fitted is sooo much more comfortable.


----------



## Evanssprky (May 14, 2012)

jimbow said:


> Had mine for just under a week and changed the strap today. The standard strap was better than I was expecting given reviews online and more comfortable as it started to break in. However, the Hirsch James I have just fitted is sooo much more comfortable.


Good choice, the Hirsch performance straps are superb. I have the honey croc Paul on mine, and the same colour James as yours on my sarx027.
They are particularly good for me as I develope a rash with a leather strap, but the rubber lining prevents this. 
And super comfortable too.


----------



## jimbow (May 29, 2014)

Evanssprky said:


> Good choice, the Hirsch performance straps are superb. I have the honey croc Paul on mine, and the same colour James as yours on my sarx027.
> They are particularly good for me as I develope a rash with a leather strap, but the rubber lining prevents this.
> And super comfortable too.


 Nice, do you have a pic of the Paul on your Alpinist?


----------



## conocan (Feb 25, 2015)

Hi Alpinist club,

Mine has a small issue: When the minute hand is at 12 position, the hour hand is not exactly at its supposed position. It is not bad so that you can detect while random looking. But when I check it closely for 10 secs, it seems to me that there is very very little dislocation of hour hand. 

For instance, the hour and is exactly at 1 when the time is 1:03, not at 1:00.

Maybe it is just my delusion but I want to hear whether any of you has realized such a thing.


----------



## Evanssprky (May 14, 2012)

Hi, I do, but my phone won't let me upload pictures for some reason. Sorry.


----------



## Evanssprky (May 14, 2012)

Just managed via tapatalk.


----------



## jimbow (May 29, 2014)

Evanssprky said:


> View attachment 5064033
> 
> Just managed via tapatalk.


Nice combo. I considered the gold brown but some of the pictures made it appear a very red shade of brown and was worried it might clash with the green dial. Honey Gold looks spot on!


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

drewcandraw said:


> its 424 usd, unless I'm missing something lol.


Why not buy one directly from an authorized dealer in Japan? Chino has the for $338 delivered.

SARB017


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Happy to be back in the game 










Any strap recommendations are welcome, I really like this combo but I'm open to others.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

drewcandraw said:


> Is rakuten the cheapest place at the moment to get one? I have been watching the price of this watch drop from around 380s to 310 on multiple sources for the past year. Do you think it will drop below 300 soon, as I been lusting over this watch forever?


$338 on Amazon, though you're getting a third-party warranty, not Seiko's. Still, I'm about to pull the trigger.


----------



## kjetil_s (Dec 27, 2013)

Happy new owner of Alpinist?










️


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

strap1 by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## jimbow (May 29, 2014)

Brown or Gold Brown Hirsch James strap? What do people think?


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Personally I think the dark brown.

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Honestly? 
In my opinion one is too dark and the other too light. 
Hirsch Liberty has a brown I like a lot


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Here:









There is also a lighter version


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Gold brown James > Dark brown > ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, > Liberty.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Ah ah yeah taste is very personal. 
I had a Hirsch Siena on my old sarb017, it gave it a more elegant look


----------



## jimbow (May 29, 2014)

I have a brown Hirsch Siena on another watch - great strap and a very different brown from the brown James strap. 

I agree on the James, the brown is slightly darker than I would have liked and the Gold Brown is perhaps too light. Maybe I will need to try the brown Hirsch Paul - perhaps the aligator pattern will lighten up the strap a bit.

I really like the Hirsch performance line. So comfortable and great water resistance I think they suit this watch perfectly (if I can find the right colour!)


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Gold. I think lighter colored brown and tan straps look best with it.


----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)

Ordered from Seiya with bracelet. Can't wait to wear it!

Although I do wish I would've checked for 2nd hand options. Oh well, can't beat brand spankin' new. I hope this watch is worth paying top dollar.


----------



## kjetil_s (Dec 27, 2013)

Worth it, no doubt! Post some pictures when it arrives

️


----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)

I love it!


----------



## ElGreco1981 (Sep 20, 2015)

Hello everybody, first post here. I want to purchase the Alpinist and like everybody else change the strap. I was looking at this








Which model is this? I know it is Crown and bucle but is thus the harbor?
I was also looking at this:








Got no clue who makes that strap,any ideas?
Last but no least, do you guys/girls think that the said watch with the green dial face, would look good with a burgundy strap? Any pics? 
Thanks for having me.


----------



## dasmi (Feb 3, 2012)

That's a _Darlena Woodland_


----------



## ElGreco1981 (Sep 20, 2015)

Thanks! What about the one in the first pic? Which model is that?


----------



## *El Ocho 1* (Jan 7, 2009)

ElGreco1981 said:


> Thanks! What about the one in the first pic? Which model is that?


The one in the 1st pic looks a lot like my Hirsch Liberty


----------



## phillyb (Sep 15, 2015)

Didn't realize there was a thread specifically for this model. 
Love it! Gonna have to go through all the pics just to stare at them. This is on my wish-list for sure. 
I prefer it on a brown strap instead of a bracelet.


----------



## mikekol (Feb 11, 2014)

ElGreco1981 said:


> Hello everybody, first post here. I want to purchase the Alpinist and like everybody else change the strap. I was looking at this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Second strap I believe is the Darlena Woodland. I just bought the same one from a UK seller and hopefully it gets here by tomorrow or sometime around this week.


----------



## greene-r74 (Aug 10, 2014)

I just ordered this strap thinking it might be cool. If it is I will post pictures once it arrives.


----------



## Oldman_78 (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## DanTSX (Aug 22, 2015)

jimbow said:


> They made a cream dial (SARB013?). They also made a black dial model too although that had different hour markers and hands.


They need a cola, dr. Pepper, or root beer colored version. Dark , metallic amber through red, with hints of brown.


----------



## *El Ocho 1* (Jan 7, 2009)

Got A new NATO in the other day.....


----------



## Cielmerlion (Aug 9, 2013)

I just got one of these! But now I've been reading that the case is easily scratched and dinged. Any truth to it? Im planning to use this as my nice daily and I didnt want to have to baby it to keep it pretty. Thanks!


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

^no different than any other polished stainless case in my experience. It'll get some scratches if you wear it. But I think they add character. This is meant to me worn in the outdoors and while being active.


----------



## greene-r74 (Aug 10, 2014)

Not bad










Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## conocan (Feb 25, 2015)

hey all,

what do you think about the following strap on Alpinist?

http://www.amazon.com/Genuine-Leather-Hadley-Roma-MS868/dp/B00G4FBJ5U

I am planning to order, but I need your opinions first.

Thanks!


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

Mine came today. I like the colour and style of the srap, but it is not a quality leather at all. 







So I tried a Strapcode I have on my Citizen Promaster:







Maybe its a bit too chunky, I don't know. I getting a sharkmesh delivered any day now and will try that. I am not a Nato fan.
Thoughts please.
By the way, I had the back off to check for authenticity, and the movement is 6R15-C. I thought they were B's in this model, or have they been upgraded? Does any one know the difference between the B and C versions?


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

conocan said:


> hey all,
> 
> what do you think about the following strap on Alpinist?
> 
> ...


I think it would look pretty cool actually


----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)

After owning the SARB017 for about a month I have a problem. The dial arrived perfectly. I've worn it about 4 days out of the week and just yesterday I noticed that the dial started to accumulate dust and very small metal fragments/shavings. It has never been near water, or used for any kind of physical labor work. I'm very disapointed. It's obviously still under warranty so I'll be sending it to Seiko for a clean up and to see what's wrong with it.


----------



## jimbow (May 29, 2014)

conocan said:


> hey all,
> 
> what do you think about the following strap on Alpinist?
> 
> ...


Good combination. I think there is a picture showing that strap on the Alpinist posted by another member towards the start of this thread.


Seppia said:


> I think it would look pretty cool actually


----------



## bouhunter (Jun 16, 2015)

I received a SARB017 a few weeks ago, part of my decision making was the many positive reviews here . Lots of good pics already and I don't have time to post one. But just wanted to say I LOVE this watch!!!!!


----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)

Regarding my above post I took mine to a local private watchmaker and he cleaned it for me for less that the postage to send it to a Seiko service center.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

KogKiller said:


> Regarding my above post I took mine to a local private watchmaker and he cleaned it for me for less that the postage to send it to a Seiko service center.


Good to hear you got it sorted. My initial thought, when you mentioned metal shavings, was the screw down crown. When I bought mine (approx 2yrs ago) I was told to be careful when screwing the crown, as the threads were rather soft and could cross-thread and get damaged easily if one didn't take care. I guess just be aware next time you screw the crown and notice whether you can feel any 'non-smoothness' in the threads.


----------



## jriley1520 (Jul 29, 2014)

A couple of shots of mine. It was my first mechanical watch. I love how versatile it is.


----------



## greene-r74 (Aug 10, 2014)

Finally found "the one" after trying a few straps I finally found one I really like. It's a Swiss army Victorinox light brown strap. It's padded, very soft, and is just the color I was looking for. 






Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

The original leather strap is pretty poor, but for something to do now England are out of the World Cup, I have been treating it with saddle soap and it is greatly improved in its flexibility ans suppleness.
I might put it back on soon if it carries on responding to treatment.


----------



## *El Ocho 1* (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm not even sure the stock strap is real leather.....


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

very nice watch!

in bucket list as well as the sarb033



gagnello said:


> Here's mine on a Hirsch Terra strap:
> 
> View attachment 919563
> 
> ...


----------



## benshepherd (Sep 29, 2011)

Mine arrived yesterday. I love the dial color. The strap it came with is not horrible but is stiff. I am going to look into changing out the strap, I am thinking something in Alligator or other ancient reptile.


----------



## *El Ocho 1* (Jan 7, 2009)

benshepherd said:


> Mine arrived yesterday. I love the dial color. The strap it came with is not horrible but is stiff. I am going to look into changing out the strap, I am thinking something in Alligator *or other ancient reptile*.


Like a brontosaurus or maybe a nice T-rex?


----------



## benshepherd (Sep 29, 2011)

*El Ocho 1* said:


> Like a brontosaurus or maybe a nice T-rex?


No just Alligator, Croc or Caiman! Have to pick color though.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

*El Ocho 1* said:


> I'm not even sure the stock strap is real leather.....


Oh, it's leather. What critter it was_ before_ that....Seiko isn't saying.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

benshepherd said:


> Mine arrived yesterday. I love the dial color. The strap it came with is not horrible but is stiff. I am going to look into changing out the strap, I am thinking something in Alligator or other ancient reptile.


Blast. I was all set to plunk down my money and do an SKX173 mod I've been wanting to do for awhile, and you post this pic of the dial. Thanks, thanks a lot. Now I have to rethink my priorities.


----------



## Papamud (Jun 6, 2013)

It is, to mind, one of the top five most beautiful watches in existence. In any price range.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Great fall/winter watch. Slides easily under flannel, comfortable hiking and taking photos.


----------



## chillwill120 (Apr 18, 2014)

Papamud said:


> It is, to mind, one of the top five most beautiful watches in existence. In any price range.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree, it doesn't get the respect it deserves except among some of us Seiko fanatics. How many watches give you 200 meter WR, screw down crown, sapphire, in house movement and a beautiful unique dial in a very classy but still modern size case? if it said Rolex or Omega on the dial, it would be up there with the Explorer in terms of prestige and desirability.


----------



## Papamud (Jun 6, 2013)

chillwill120 said:


> I agree, it doesn't get the respect it deserves except among some of us Seiko fanatics. How many watches give you 200 meter WR, screw down crown, sapphire, in house movement and a beautiful unique dial in a very classy but still modern size case? if it said Rolex or Omega on the dial, it would be up there with the Explorer in terms of prestige and desirability.


I absolutely agree. The thing that strikes me every tiem I look at it is how the green dial changes color depending on the angle and light in which it is viewed.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Let's not get carried away here 
It's personal opinions obviously, and I love my sarb017 to death, but top 5 watches in existence?


----------



## Papamud (Jun 6, 2013)

Seppia said:


> Let's not get carried away here
> It's personal opinions obviously, and I love my sarb017 to death, but top 5 watches in existence?


Read carefully. I said one of the "top five most beautiful" watches in existence.

I stand by it. It's in that category with The Seiko Snowflake and Hamilton Ventura...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VCheng (Mar 10, 2014)

I just got my when I was in Osaka last week. At first, I thought it was too small and light weight as I am used to big watches. However, after wearing for a few days, I can say its really comfy. I was also hunting the 013 and 015 version to make a pair with one for my wife as wedding anniversary gift. Failed. I have been then hunting it on the internet the last few days like crazy. I am also eyeing the sports 200 series now. They are all very rare, especially with reasonable price. All I can do is keep on hunting with my cell phone all day. lol.

我從使用 Tapatalk 的 ASUS_Z00AD 發送


----------



## savedbythebell (Dec 20, 2008)

Just ordered mine from Seiya Japan, and a ColaReb VENEZIA strap to obtain this look.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Oh, I like that strap...


----------



## cubsrule17 (Jun 26, 2013)

savedbythebell said:


> Just ordered mine from Seiya Japan, and a ColaReb VENEZIA strap to obtain this look.


Great strap choice!??

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## savedbythebell (Dec 20, 2008)

The Urban Gentry on Youtube takes credit for it! Yep its a beauty


----------



## southwade (Mar 26, 2015)

savedbythebell said:


> The Urban Gentry on Youtube takes credit for it! Yep its a beauty


Link:


----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

Got my green precious today! I love it!









I've got a new strap on the way from jolly ol' England (Darlena Mottled).... Plus,I ordered a green ColaReb, as well....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VCheng (Mar 10, 2014)

southwade said:


> Link:


the combination is good looking.

我從使用 Tapatalk 的 ASUS_Z00AD 發送


----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

VCheng said:


> the combination is good looking.
> 
> 我從使用 Tapatalk 的 ASUS_Z00AD 發送


I agree! I ordered the strap last night...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VCheng (Mar 10, 2014)

the green combination of strap and watch is stunning. 

我從使用 Tapatalk 的 ASUS_Z00AD 發送


----------



## mikekol (Feb 11, 2014)

Chris Duncan said:


> Got my green precious today! I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love mine with the Darlena Mottled!i cant take credit because I got the idea from this thread or some other thread, but the combo looks great! Makes the watch fit on almost all casual setting.


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Chris Duncan said:


> Got my green precious today! I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Props to Raymond Carver


----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

DrVenkman said:


> Props to Raymond Carver


Thanks, brother! He's one of my favorite writers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

Due in no small part to this thread...








This guy came in the mail today.
I've been wanting to try out the 6R15, and could think of no better model to take for a test drive. I've gone back and forth on this one for the last 10 months or so, and finally took the plunge.
So far, so good.


----------



## Papamud (Jun 6, 2013)

il Pirati said:


> Due in no small part to this thread...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats! How's it feel to be one of the most discerning people on the planet?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

il Pirati said:


> Due in no small part to this thread...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you give info about the bracelet?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

Chris Duncan said:


> Can you give info about the bracelet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's the OEM oyster. Pretty decent.


----------



## oak1971 (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

il Pirati said:


> It's the OEM oyster. Pretty decent.


Thanks! Looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

KogKiller said:


> I love it!
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5380434&d=1442464180"]
> 
> 
> ...


I've been um'ing and ah'ing about getting s bracelet for mine. Tell me, is this the bracelet meant for the 017? I wonder because the clasp looks a little different to some other photos I've seen.

Looks fantastic either way!


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

greene-r74 said:


> Finally found "the one" after trying a few straps I finally found one I really like. It's a Swiss army Victorinox light brown strap. It's padded, very soft, and is just the color I was looking for.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That strap looks fantastic!

Has anyone got any more photos of the Alpinist on a Hirsch Terra?


----------



## southwade (Mar 26, 2015)

Ordered one last night. Couldn't stand it any longer; had to have one.


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

In my opinion, this watch is a must have for every Seiko fan, amateur or a seasoned collector.

I love mine on the original Seiko oyster bracelet!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

southwade said:


> Ordered one last night. Couldn't stand it any longer; had to have one.


You won't regret it!

This is mine when I wore it on my wedding day couple of months ago.



Currently trying to source an aftermarket strap after finding this thread.


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

Aid1987 said:


> You won't regret it!
> 
> This is mine when I wore it on my wedding day couple of months ago.


Big congrats and lovely picture !


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

Yeah, congrats on the wedding *and* the awesome Alpinist.


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

Aid1987 said:


> You won't regret it!
> 
> This is mine when I wore it on my wedding day couple of months ago.
> 
> ...


the compass bezel was of no help there !! 

Congrats.


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks for the well wishes fellas!


----------



## Pentameter (Aug 14, 2014)

Aid1987 said:


> I've been um'ing and ah'ing about getting s bracelet for mine. Tell me, is this the bracelet meant for the 017? I wonder because the clasp looks a little different to some other photos I've seen.


Looks like it to me&#8230; the clasp looks correct.


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks Pentameter!


----------



## yaibakt (Oct 17, 2014)

Aid1987 said:


> You won't regret it!
> 
> This is mine when I wore it on my wedding day couple of months ago.
> 
> Currently trying to source an aftermarket strap after finding this thread.


congratz with your two beautiful jewels...


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

Love the appearance, it's an amazing piece for such a great price.


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

savedbythebell said:


> Just ordered mine from Seiya Japan, and a ColaReb VENEZIA strap to obtain this look.


Well I succumbed to all the lovely straps on show here and purchased a Venezia after seeing this photo, although I ordered their "swamp" colour variation.


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

yaibakt said:


> Aid1987 said:
> 
> 
> > You won't regret it!
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

Aid1987 said:


> Well I succumbed to all the lovely straps on show here and purchased a Venezia after seeing this photo, although I ordered their "swamp" colour variation.


Please post pics when possible!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southwade (Mar 26, 2015)

To my door in two days! So excited I forgot to change the date, lol.


----------



## manila07 (Jul 4, 2015)

I got this for my wife as a present


----------



## southwade (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

I finally have one coming. Can't wait to get it here from Japan.

Sent from my HTC Desire Eye using Tapatalk


----------



## kjetil_s (Dec 27, 2013)

Alpinist in it's true element, making waffles over the fire with the wife and kids?

️


----------



## mkeric1 (Jan 19, 2015)

here is mine






bracelet is not original i think they run at 180 so i got this seiko am for 26 from amazon not the easiest fit but it works


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

I bought mine for my wedding in 2011. It has seen a lot since then.


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

That looks great DP. 

How have you found that Hirsch strap? I was contemplating one of them a while back but I read hat it can start peeling apart where there are cuts in the strap.


----------



## javadave (May 26, 2010)

manila07 said:


> I got this for my wife as a present


Looks like 2 presents there. Congrats

Sent from my SD4930UR using Tapatalk


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

Nice looking watch. Mmm... Where's my wallet? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

Aid1987 said:


> That looks great DP.
> 
> How have you found that Hirsch strap? I was contemplating one of them a while back but I read hat it can start peeling apart where there are cuts in the strap.


Thanks!

I can't speak to the longevity of the strap, I've only had it two weeks. From looking at it, it doesn't really look like that will be an issue.

Time will tell.


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

Chris Duncan said:


> Aid1987 said:
> 
> 
> > Well I succumbed to all the lovely straps on show here and purchased a Venezia after seeing this photo, although I ordered their "swamp" colour variation.
> ...


So it arrived. ColaReb Venezia 'Swap' strap.

Took a few pictures on my phone under the light of a lamp so I'm not sure what it's going to look like in the daylight but it seems to vary from brown to green.


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

Edit: I meant 'Swamp' not swap but an error won't let me edit my post. 

I'm really liking it so far and find that it suits the exploring/mountaineering look of the Alpinist really well. It also smells great and is nice and flexible.


----------



## Ace McLoud (Jun 28, 2013)

Aid1987 said:


> So it arrived. ColaReb Venezia 'Swap' strap.
> 
> Took a few pictures on my phone under the light of a lamp so I'm not sure what it's going to look like in the daylight but it seems to vary from brown to green.


That does it! This watch is going on my 'want' list.


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm glad I could be of help and as a famous English sitcom character used to say, 'you know it makes sense'.


----------



## mango_420 (Mar 2, 2010)

Looks sharp


Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## fredrick (Oct 3, 2012)

in hand


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

One from last night I forgot to post.


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

Loving the new strap today. It's the first time I've worn it other than when I received it last week.


----------



## fagyalllo (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

I see that Yobokies do a domed sapphire for the 017. Has anyone got one? 
I am VERY tempted as a domed sapphire has enhanced both the watches I have fitted them to (SKX007 and Orient blue Ray). 
Could this be taking an already stunning watch to the next level?
I would love to hear your thoughts.


----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

Aid1987 said:


> One from last night I forgot to post.


Awesome, strap (ColaReb?).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

Chris Duncan said:


> Aid1987 said:
> 
> 
> > One from last night I forgot to post.
> ...


Certainly is. A Venezia "swamp".

I've really enjoyed wearing it so far.


----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

Excellent! I'm ordering one (I ordered a green ColaReb but I like yours better). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

Rob Cox said:


> I see that Yobokies do a domed sapphire for the 017. Has anyone got one?
> I am VERY tempted as a domed sapphire has enhanced both the watches I have fitted them to (SKX007 and Orient blue Ray).
> Could this be taking an already stunning watch to the next level?
> I would love to hear your thoughts.


I've always wondered what it would look like but I think I'd always prefer it with the original flat crystal.


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

Chris Duncan said:


> Excellent! I'm ordering one (I ordered a green ColaReb but I like yours better).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's great, I'm sure you'll love it. It seems to change from brown to green in different lighting.

I love the look of the green one, it was actually the first Colareb strap I saw and I think I will get one sometime.


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

Aid1987 said:


> I've always wondered what it would look like but I think I'd always prefer it with the original flat crystal.


+1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Littlecheese (Jul 19, 2014)

Sorry make a mistake.. Good post under..


----------



## Littlecheese (Jul 19, 2014)

fagyalllo said:


> View attachment 6008090
> 
> 
> View attachment 6008098
> ...


Woooow!!!! Amazing pics! Compliments!

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

fagyalllo said:


> View attachment 6008090


It was a photo like this that made me lust for the Alpinist on a bracelet. Scandalous.


----------



## southwade (Mar 26, 2015)

I have Fluco natural pigskin band on order, but this'll do for now.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Phenomenal pics


----------



## chillwill120 (Apr 18, 2014)

DPflaumer said:


> I bought mine for my wedding in 2011. It has seen a lot since then.
> 
> View attachment 5930570


Is it me or did the red fade away?


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

chillwill120 said:


> Is it me or did the red fade away?


My red has faded almost completely...


----------



## southwade (Mar 26, 2015)

StephenR said:


> My red has faded almost completely...


Mine came out of the box red-orange.


----------



## chillwill120 (Apr 18, 2014)

Any other patina developing?


----------



## JustinM19 (Nov 4, 2015)

Absolutely love the Alpinist!


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## southwade (Mar 26, 2015)

Fingernail polish remover on the stock strap:


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

^ I'm surprised the acetone didn't take the brown dye with it...


----------



## mikekol (Feb 11, 2014)

southwade said:


> Fingernail polish remover on the stock strap:


Whooa! Now I need to do this. How much did you use?


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

southwade said:


> Fingernail polish remover on the stock strap:


Completely changes the strap, puts it in another league almost, well done.


----------



## southwade (Mar 26, 2015)

mikekol said:


> Whooa! Now I need to do this. How much did you use?


As little as possible. I did it in layers; I put a dab on a paper towel and rubbed. I repeated that until the shine was gone. I then used my fingernail to give it a distressed look.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

southwade said:


> As little as possible. I did it in layers; I put a dab on a paper towel and rubbed. I repeated that until the shine was gone. I then used my fingernail to give it a distressed look.


Brilliant, looks 100x better. I think I am going to pick up another 017 and will be giving this a go.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

I've got one of these for my incoming Alpinist (bought from a forum member, 'tis currently in transit). It's a Hirsch Liberty and much daintier than the bunds and ammo leathers I usually wear.


----------



## *El Ocho 1* (Jan 7, 2009)

LordBrettSinclair said:


> I've got one of these for my incoming Alpinist (bought from a forum member, 'tis currently in transit). It's a Hirsch Liberty and much daintier than the bunds and ammo leathers I usually wear.
> 
> View attachment 6068050


I put mine on a Hirsch Liberty every now & then.....


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

Nice combo El ocho. 

Am I right in thinking you're in construction?


----------



## eyewatchrose (Jan 26, 2014)

Mine....on Momentum leather NATO


----------



## skalogre (Feb 8, 2006)

Stuck it on a "ZULUDIVER" brown one-piece strap. Quite pleased with it. I have been wearing this beautiful Seiko almost every day, don't remember the last time I wore one of my other watches...


----------



## southwade (Mar 26, 2015)

I made a homemade leather strap from hardware cannibalized from a crappy NATO strap and leather cut from an old purse I got at a thrift store.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

Mine just arrived, here it is on the Hirsch Liberty band.

I've got a near 8.5 inch wrist and although the Alpinist is smaller than any of my other watches, it doesn't _feel_ small. The Hirsch fits okay too and I think this colour goes with the dial very well. Secondly (I think you miss this on close-up pics and I didn't appreciate it until I just put it on) the detailing / crispness of the dial is fantastic and utterly blows other watches at this price point out of the water.

Dressy enough for work, informal enough for a night out and rustic enough for a walk in the countryside it really is a watch for all seasons. If you haven't got one and have any doubts, dispel them and pull the trigger.


----------



## *El Ocho 1* (Jan 7, 2009)

Aid1987 said:


> Nice combo El ocho.
> 
> Am I right in thinking you're in construction?


thanks....

haha, yeah, I'm in roadway & bridge construction.....did the plans give it away.


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

*El Ocho 1* said:


> Aid1987 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice combo El ocho.
> ...


Haha they did but they're a nice backdrop.

Cool, I'm also construction (a site manager) and build houses/apartments for a living.


----------



## Brickbats and Adiabats (Sep 15, 2015)

Just a heads up for anyone aspiring to be the owner of an alpinist, Massdrop is putting SARB017s on sale. At $317 shipped to CONUS, it's about $35 cheaper than what you can get on Amazon and about the same off the list price (without shipping) from Seiya. There's about a hundred at this price but as of this writing there are about 80 left.

The drop is here:
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-alpinist-watch

They also are dropping a lot of JDM Seikos but as you might expect from someone posting in the SARB017 love thread, this is definitely the one I've been waiting for. Relatedly, early next year I'm probably going to be the proud owner of a new Alipinist. :-d

In order to buy, you have to join Massdrop (where there's a large affordable watch group in the Men's Fashion community). If you go ahead and join Massdrop, I'd appreciate it if you used my "referrer" link to register so that it helps me out a little bit: https://www.massdrop.com/r/ZHK4L8


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

I live in Georgia and am interested Massdrop's latest offering--the Seiko Alpinist. I have heard that Massdrop adds sales tax in California. 

Do you know if they add sales tax in other states as well, such as Georgia, please? 

If they add taxes in Georgia, plus their $7.50 charge, the difference between Massdrop and Amazon's $347 for the same watch is only about ten bucks. But having Amazon Prime, I'd get it by this Sunday, with Amazon protections, versus 'maybe' by Christmas w/ M.D. 

I'd really like to support more consumer driven operations like Massdrop, but I also have to consider fixed versus variable cost, delivery times and after the sale options (returns, etc.) as well.


----------



## southwade (Mar 26, 2015)

The one I made a few days ago is on the left










I soaked the leather then stretched it as far as I could pull it. It actually stretched down to the perfect size.










The keeper was sewn out - flipped - then installed the right way around










Trimmed both ends - sewn and shoe-glued clasp - keeper installed - I tried using coins to shape the end but didn't like the look in the end.










I re-cut the end to make it easier to put on.


----------



## javadave (May 26, 2010)

Robangel said:


> I live in Georgia and am interested Massdrop's latest offering--the Seiko Alpinist. I have heard that Massdrop adds sales tax in California.
> 
> Do you know if they add sales tax in other states as well, such as Georgia, please?
> 
> ...


Chino watch has it for 338 including shipping.

Sent from my SD4930UR using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

Aid1987 said:


> Certainly is. A Venezia "swamp".
> 
> I've really enjoyed wearing it so far.


Okay, got my Venezia swamp strap (the idea for which I admittedly stole from you). It is excellent! I recommend not going w the green (I think it's almost TOO much green given the green dial). Anyway, I appreciate you posting pictures of the strap. It's a winner!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mirrorman (Nov 25, 2008)

Such a great looking watch I had to get my wallet out .. so mine was ordered a week ago and is winging it's way to me.

Images when it arrives. 

As I've read how bad the standard SEIKO strap is on these watches, I also ordered a Fluco Bund brown leather Military CUFF strap from Holbens. Looks good, I'm curious to see what it's really like though.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

javadave said:


> Chino watch has it for 338 including shipping.
> 
> Sent from my SD4930UR using Tapatalk


Thank you for being nice enough to respond. I went ahead and paid $347 on Amazon. I did so for a number of reasons. While many of us are busy with holidays and taking some time off, I didn't hear back on my letter to Massdrop as I expected to.I didn't want to write them on site---I just didn't want to ask a tax collection question on their public site, as that matter's still sort of still 'in play' and I didn't want to potentially create scrutiny and maybe cause some to suddenly have to pay tax in Georgia or elsewhere.

But anyway I sliced it, going elsewhere than Amazon would have maybe saved me maybe from as much as about $25, to less than $10.Then I'd have a much longer wait, espec. from M.D., and not as long a wait (probably) with Chino or other suppliers, but with Amazon Prime, the 2 or 3 day delivery was compelling--hard to beat. Plus Amazon gIves you their two year warranty. Some suppliers of JDM watches likely wouldn't extend that offer.

Amazon's been great over the years for me on customer service. For anybody who might not know, the dollar to Japanese yen is at about a 5+ year exchange rate in our favor now, so maybe if you've wanted a nice Japanese watch, now's a good time. Whereas in 2012/13 a USA$ fetched less than 80 yen, now a dollar gets about 122--123 yen. I noticed the lovely SARB065 'Cocktail Time' has dropped a little bit in price a couple times this past week, but the SARB 017 'Alpinist' has held steady on price. Still, if you're 'turning Japanese' (I really think so), now might be a good time.

But ever the rationalizer when it comes to justifying watch purchases, I'll skip pricey coffee, eat at home a bit more rather than dining out for a week and what was probably a small savings by going elsewhere won't really impact my finances. AND I'll be wearing the watch weeks before some other sellers would've had it to me.

But yea, I figured Amazon's fast delivery and customer service ( heard you can return anything but your relatives there ) made it a the way to go, at least this time.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

Mirrorman the bund strap makes sense, as I've posted elsewhere if you've got bigger wrists and a 38mm watch these straps really enhance presence. I'm thinking of doing the same thing with mine.


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

Chris Duncan said:


> Aid1987 said:
> 
> 
> > Certainly is. A Venezia "swamp".
> ...


Awesome! It's not "stealing an idea", I'm glad I could share it and now you're benefitting from your own Venezia!

To be honest I really had my heart set on the green one but they didn't have the right size in stock to work with my Seiko deployment clasp. I'm really glad they didn't have it in stock and ended up with the swamp and it suits the watch to a tee.

Post some photos up when you get a minute!

Ps. I had to make an extra hole in my strap (6.75" wrist) to get it to fit the way I like but theirs wasn't any drama. Fantastic strap and especially for the money.


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## Jncky (Aug 6, 2015)

I was waiting for this watch to be on massdrop for a while now. I knew that it was not gonna be a lot less than Chino Watch but i had hope that the customs/taxes to Canada would be less. (than Chino) Last time I bought a Sarb033 from Chino and it cost me 90$ (CAD) just for customs...Do you think I have the same amount of chance to pay duties from both of those 'companies'? Last experience made me a bit angry...Thank you!


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

Massdrop? Never again... Got my SNZH57 with 35$ custom tax +. :-(


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Unless you're buying from a private party willing to fib on the customs declaration, import duties are to be expected based on the laws of your respective country. No sense putting the blame on the retailer.


----------



## Timbre (Apr 17, 2014)

Very rarely are sales and contracts under DDU - Delivery Duty Paid. Sales tax and customs duties are normally 99.999999% of the time for buyers account.


----------



## Jncky (Aug 6, 2015)

Thank you all for your answers. I guess i'm to expect the same amount as the last time (sarb033) since it's about the same price...


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Joined the club just the other day.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

sticky said:


> Joined the club just the other day.


What are your first impressions?


----------



## benshepherd (Sep 29, 2011)

I put on a new band for my new Alpinist. This is a Vintage Crocodile by Hadley Roma. I really like the color with the green dial. A little lighter than the factory band. Using it with a deployant clasp.


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

I got a couple of cheap 20mm bracelets in the last month or so to play around with.
The first is this one







Far too polished and shows every fingerprint and scratch. So I sat last night and spent an hour with some 1000 grade wet and dry and did this







It's not right yet but I will spend a bit more time to perfect it, but a great improvement I think. The attraction to this bracelet was the price, £9.26 inc p&p! Not that good a deal you might think until you see the rest of it.



















The other bracelet was a sharkmesh for £7.12







I would expect to pay a lot more for the clasp alone. Anyway, I am going to get the same pair in 22mm.
Fashion Watch, Pocket Watch items in yizistore store on eBay!


----------



## Divisi0n (Dec 2, 2015)

Not bad Rob, I like what you did to the first one with the sandpaper. Gives it a nice satin-brushed finish. Can't wait to get mine..!


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

I think the Alpinist is a good Holiday watch


----------



## javadave (May 26, 2010)

^ I assume you are holding a cup of grandma's spiked egg nog in that picture? 

Drink 5 of those and force people to hear you talk about your sarb love affair. 

Sent from my SD4930UR using Tapatalk


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Hey everyone, this is my first post in WUS!

I first saw the SARB017 on Massdrop a couple weeks ago. After reading this whole thread I went ahead and purchased one on Amazon (had a GC and 10% off). Anyway, it arrived yesterday and I love it! I put it on a brown Hirsch Mariner today. 

My only question is this: the crown/bezel of the compass has a few degrees of play in it when I change directions of the bezel. Is this normal? I searched but couldn't find anything definitive. My N and S don't line up perfectly, but I see that's common and it doesn't really bother me. 

I wore the watch yesterday and today at work, so I don't know if returning it will be a problem with the strap having been worn. 

Any advice would be much appreciated. This is my first "nice" watch and I'm a little out of my league.


----------



## tkoz (Jan 18, 2012)

JonnyBax said:


> Hey everyone, this is my first post in WUS!
> 
> I first saw the SARB017 on Massdrop a couple weeks ago. After reading this whole thread I went ahead and purchased one on Amazon (had a GC and 10% off). Anyway, it arrived yesterday and I love it! I put it on a brown Hirsch Mariner today.


Welcome to the forum and fantastic choice of watch. I'm not sure about the play in the compass, but Seiko does have a reputation for poor alignment. They do many things right, but this is one area where they fall short. Like you, not a deal breaker for me, but definitely something that needs improvement. There are so many outstanding things about this watch though that I think it overshadows the alignment issue. Enjoy it and set aside money for straps - this watch begs to be rotated regularly.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

JonnyBax said:


> Hey everyone, this is my first post in WUS!
> 
> I first saw the SARB017 on Massdrop a couple weeks ago. After reading this whole thread I went ahead and purchased one on Amazon (had a GC and 10% off). Anyway, it arrived yesterday and I love it! I put it on a brown Hirsch Mariner today.
> 
> ...


Mine is very precisely aligned. Email them and see if they'll replace it.


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Thank you for the replies gentlemen. I think I will email Amazon and see what they are willing to do for me.

Do either of you (or anyone else) have any play in the crown for the compass when changing directions? Mine is small and only noticeable when I really concentrate on it.

Thanks again!


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Just checked mine and there is a slight bit of movement but it has never moved while wearing. If it is going to play on your mind try and change it .DW.










Billy Super Duper


----------



## tkoz (Jan 18, 2012)

JonnyBax said:


> Thank you for the replies gentlemen. I think I will email Amazon and see what they are willing to do for me.
> 
> Do either of you (or anyone else) have any play in the crown for the compass when changing directions? Mine is small and only noticeable when I really concentrate on it.
> 
> Thanks again!


My north/south is only slightly misaligned. No play in the bezel crown.


----------



## Jncky (Aug 6, 2015)

Pulled the trigger friday night...Coming from Chino. Man that's too many Seiko's! Not sure what strap to order tough. Probably a Hirsch Liberty. I've browsed this thread countless times but never seem to focus on one particular strap. Maybe the grand duke...It's not easy being green.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Two and a half years later, she's still going strong. With a bit of patience and regulating back and forth her timing is now pretty much bang-on.

Plenty of scratches and 'war wounds', including coming off of a broken strap while cycling, hitting the road at approx 60k/hr. Tye most notable 'damage' though, is the fading of the North indicator, hopefully you can see it in the picture.

Most definitely my go-to, go-anywhere watch, my rotation has effectively reduced to ONE! Others get swapped in on a whim, ie, if I feel like something slimmer for an evening out, but otherwise, we're inseparable.


----------



## fredrick (Oct 3, 2012)

Great watch with jeans and khaki's!


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

Not a SARB017, but I'm the proud winner of an eBay auction for the SARB015 and I couldn't be more thrilled. Can I join this party??









Edit: I'm noticing a lack of red hash marks around the inner bezel ring. Probably should have picked up on that before I won the auction, but now I'm worried if this is genuine and/or original as the listing claimed. Suspiciously, I won this almost uncontested and for less than $300.00 USD. Another SARB015 that I was bidding on went today for almost $750.00 but it was in LNIB condition (this one is much more scratched). Any thoughts guys? Seller is a store with over 13,000 positive feedback, so I'm inclined to not worry too much. Maybe it's the (relatively bad) pic?


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

Memento, given the propensity of the red North marker to fade on the SARBs I wonder if the hash marks on yours have done likewise.


----------



## Pentameter (Aug 14, 2014)

Memento Vivere said:


> Not a SARB017, but I'm the proud winner of an eBay auction for the SARB015 and I couldn't be more thrilled. Can I join this party??
> 
> View attachment 6235457
> 
> ...


I'm sure the seller is reputable, but they're likely not a watch expert, so if it were a fake, they aren't likely to know. However I'm not sure that the SARB's were ever valuable enough to be faked, so I'd wager on the side of either faded or bad pic.


----------



## pandahill (Jul 13, 2012)

Have there been any faked of the sarb017 that anyone is aware of? There are new ones around at seemingly good prices (not from the known jdm suppliers) 
What are the chances of getting a fake?
I presume there's no real grey market for jdm watches?


----------



## goldencalf (Nov 29, 2012)

southwade said:


> I have Fluco natural pigskin band on order, but this'll do for now.


Nice pics. Most shots of this watch are deceiving. A top down picture on a wrist sometimes makes this watch look huge. Your Pics really convey the modest proportions.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

My bracelet resized, I slapped it back on the Alpinist. I know we wax lyrical about this piece a lot, but it is so bloody versatile. It's becoming my favourite watch at the moment.


----------



## southwade (Mar 26, 2015)

goldencalf said:


> Nice pics. Most shots of this watch are deceiving. A top down picture on a wrist sometimes makes this watch look huge. Your Pics really convey the modest proportions.


Disclaimer... my wrists are 8 inches in circumference and I wear XXL gloves.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

southwade said:


> Disclaimer... my wrists are 8 inches in circumference and I wear XXL gloves.


My wrists are almost .5 of an inch bigger than yours so feel your pain.


----------



## kjetil_s (Dec 27, 2013)

Love the Alpinist on the bracelet?

️


----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)

I've promised myself to hunt down a SARB017 next time I get to visit Japan. For how long do you reckon this model will be made?


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

Buramu said:


> I've promised myself to hunt down a SARB017 next time I get to visit Japan. For how long do you reckon this model will be made?


Well it's in the 2016 JDM brochure so another year at least. One of the main reasons I got one when I did was in case Seiko do that thing where they discontinue a much-loved model.


----------



## arkimedy (Oct 12, 2011)

Every year you hear they are going to discontinue this lovely piece, but they are not doing it yet. I also reckon it will be discontinued soon since the new "Alpinist-logo" range conists of LCDs watches. But I've been assuming they'll discontinue soon for years now, so I still may be wrong of course...


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

just re-bought a Sarb017, this one second hand and with some scratches and marks, but for $180 at my door can't complain..

BTW, Bracelet is from a Sarw001/3, perfect fit and much nicer bracelet than the Sarg/Sarb line.!


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Juanjo_NY said:


> just re-bought a Sarb017, this one second hand and with some scratches and marks, but for $180 at my door can't complain..
> 
> BTW, Bracelet is from a Sarw001/3, perfect fit and much nicer bracelet than the Sarg/Sarb line.!
> View attachment 6288314


We should send the police, what a steal! 
Congrats on an amazing pickup


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Happen upon a Hirsch Knight strap on Amazon last week for $20. Could not believe the price when I saw it. Makes the watch look and feel brand new. Like the watch even more then I already did.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

On Art leather


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Wow - there are some absolutly beautiful examples of Alpinists here.


----------



## naihet (Feb 24, 2008)

Just arrived today! needs a brown leather strap me thinks!


----------



## mattonthewater (May 9, 2015)

Juanjo_NY said:


> just re-bought a Sarb017, this one second hand and with some scratches and marks, but for $180 at my door can't complain..
> 
> BTW, Bracelet is from a Sarw001/3, perfect fit and much nicer bracelet than the Sarg/Sarb line.!
> View attachment 6288314


great, now I gotta try and hunt one of those down.... any clue as to the part number?


----------



## mattonthewater (May 9, 2015)

Well, mine arrived today!


----------



## Shaunie_007 (Feb 5, 2012)

Mine arrived last week, but just found this thread today! 

I have it on a honey-brown Horween Shell Cordovan strap with Ivory stitching:


----------



## mgh1967 (Oct 20, 2013)

Got mine about a month ago and just got this vintage leather strap from Aaron at Combat Straps.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

That green stitching is very clever. I like it.


----------



## Greenbuttskunk (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm sometimes surprised that the little balls of lume don't just break free and roll all over the dial like a children's game-and I'm happy they don't, because I love that little detail of the watch.


----------



## Greenbuttskunk (Jul 26, 2012)

And when the light catches the dial like this, I think it's at it's best. Of course, it will probably lead to me getting in a car accident, because it looks like this most frequently when I'm driving. I mean, what else am I supposed to stare at while driving besides my watch?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Greenbuttskunk said:


> And when the light catches the dial like this, I think it's at it's best. Of course, it will probably lead to me getting in a car accident, because it looks like this most frequently when I'm driving. I mean, what else am I supposed to stare at while driving besides my watch?


Yes, when the moon hits your eye like a big pizza pie, that's amore


----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)

mgh1967 said:


> Got mine about a month ago and just got this vintage leather strap from Aaron at Combat Straps.


That has to be the nicest Sarb/strap-combo I have seen in this entire thread. Awesome!


----------



## Jncky (Aug 6, 2015)

I have a question for those of you who have a Hirsch Liberty strap for the Sarb017. Is the strap too thick? It's a pretty small watch and i'm afraid this strap will make it look kinda goofy.The pics look great tough...


----------



## tkoz (Jan 18, 2012)

Jncky said:


> I have a question for those of you who have a Hirsch Liberty strap for the Sarb017. Is the strap too thick? It's a pretty small watch and i'm afraid this strap will make it look kinda goofy.The pics look great tough...


Its an outstanding fit. It's the only strap I've been complemented on when wearing with the 017, and this includes several other Hirsch models. Try it - you'll love it.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

I don't have that strap, but this is still the only watch I've been complimented on. By a dusky female postal clerk. I guess it's got that pimp's flash of color.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

Jncky said:


> I have a question for those of you who have a Hirsch Liberty strap for the Sarb017. Is the strap too thick? It's a pretty small watch and i'm afraid this strap will make it look kinda goofy.The pics look great tough...


I don't think so, the strap is pretty much proportionate with the size / shape of the watch IMO. Hirsch make lovely, robust but when necessary delicate pieces.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

It Hirsch so good...


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

I have worn mine with a liberty for a long while. 
It works great, but long term there's too much stitching going on. 
I think this one would work much better
http://www.bandrbands.com/20mm-classic-vintage-watch-band-brown-horween-leather-ecru-stitch.aspx
I have a strap from Art that's similar style and I find it to be the best combo.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

mgh1967 said:


> Got mine about a month ago and just got this vintage leather strap from Aaron at Combat Straps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK, then. We have a winner.

Mods, there're a couple threads you can close now.


----------



## tkoz (Jan 18, 2012)

Seppia said:


> I have worn mine with a liberty for a long while.
> It works great, but long term there's too much stitching going on.


I do have to agree with Seppia on this. One option is for those that already have the Hirsch Liberty is to cut off the horizontal stitchings along the spring bars and just leave the side stitching. It looks very similar to BigBlueFish's green stitched strap above, just with white stitching. This is what I've done, and prefer it this way. I do like Seppia's choice also.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

I'm such a strap whore it doesn't matter. The Liberty will take ages to get scruffed-up. It's on a bracelet for the time being but thanks to that strap with green stitching I'm gonna find me one of those too.


----------



## Hen®i (May 28, 2008)

Just bought one from Seya!. Can't wait to get my hands on :-!


----------



## rathan (Feb 5, 2013)

Just received this beauty in the mail. Thanks chillwill for the gorgeous watch.


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

Shaunie_007 said:


> Mine arrived last week, but just found this thread today!
> 
> I have it on a honey-brown Horween Shell Cordovan strap with Ivory stitching:


Lol. I prefer the crushed black beetle nigerian strap with the outlawed african elephant ivory stitching, shot through back and forth - yeah.

Rolex Air king silver dial 14000
Ball EMII Diver & EMII Asian Aviator, 
Seiko Pogue 1975, Bellmatic 1975, Lordmatic 1974, White Helmet 1977, KS Vanac 1973 NOS, Kinetic Titanium 2008


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

Btruijens said:


> Lol. I prefer the crushed black beetle nigerian strap with the outlawed african elephant ivory stitching, shot through back and forth - yeah.


Surely you'd prefer a brushed samite velvet bund, with mink-groin edging and asteroid-metal rivets? Like, duh.


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

LordBrettSinclair said:


> Surely you'd prefer a brushed samite velvet bund, with mink-groin edging and asteroid-metal rivets? Like, duh.


Hell yeah, I could go for that. Be feeling sexy now!

Rolex Air king, Ball EMII Diver & EMII Asian Aviator, 
Seiko Pogue 1975, Bellmatic 1975, Lordmatic 1974, White Helmet 1977, KS Vanac 1973 NOS, SQ4004 1977, Kinetic Titanium 2008


----------



## Hen®i (May 28, 2008)

What are we here thinking to put a nylon green (militairy) band to the watch? 
The Alpinist is not a militairy watch but who cares. I think it will be looked outstanding


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Hen[emoji768 said:


> i;23799969]What are we here thinking to put a nylon green (militairy) band to the watch?
> The Alpinist is not a militairy watch but who cares. I think it will be looked outstanding


When I'm on holidays, camping or hiking I put my Alpinist on a nato, the black/red/green bond for regular day to day, and a khaki for going bush. Looks great, if I do say so myself!


----------



## Hen®i (May 28, 2008)

StephenR said:


> When I'm on holidays, camping or hiking I put my Alpinist on a nato, the black/red/green bond for regular day to day, and a khaki for going bush. Looks great, if I do say so myself!


Picture(s) ?


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Hen[emoji768 said:


> i;23805938]Picture(s) ?


Yep, they'll be in this thread, somewhere back there...


----------



## kjetil_s (Dec 27, 2013)

️


----------



## Divisi0n (Dec 2, 2015)

This just in! Got my Sarb017 the other day and put my Darlena strap on right away. Absolutely love this watch in every way, it's down right gorgeous.


----------



## phillyb (Sep 15, 2015)

Just got mine in the mail and I can't wait to replace the strap. I scoured this thread last night and got a bunch of ideas. Thanks guys!


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

Divisi0n said:


> This just in! Got my Sarb017 the other day and put my Darlena strap on right away. Absolutely love this watch in every way, it's down right gorgeous.
> View attachment 6422274
> View attachment 6422282
> View attachment 6422306


Looks great. Those pics really capture the strap. Enjoy!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

Is that the Darlena Woodland? That's what I put on mine and I think it's a perfect match!











Divisi0n said:


> This just in! Got my Sarb017 the other day and put my Darlena strap on right away. Absolutely love this watch in every way, it's down right gorgeous.
> View attachment 6422274
> View attachment 6422282
> View attachment 6422306


----------



## the5farrs (Dec 15, 2014)

My first Seiko.


----------



## tkoz (Jan 18, 2012)

the5farrs said:


> My first Seiko.


Congratulations on an outstanding first choice. Now close your computer and walk away. Seikos are like potato chips...you can't stop at one.


----------



## revlimiter (Dec 13, 2015)

Mine is on US soil. I will get to contribute to this thread sometime this week. Much excite!


----------



## fagyalllo (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## the5farrs (Dec 15, 2014)

Fagyalllo where and what kind of band is that?


----------



## the5farrs (Dec 15, 2014)

tkoz said:


> Congratulations on an outstanding first choice. Now close your computer and walk away. Seikos are like potato chips...you can't stop at one.


Thank you! It was between this and a 007 or 009, which I will most likely get....unfortunately I have an addictive personality.


----------



## fagyalllo (Apr 26, 2015)

the5farrs said:


> Fagyalllo where and what kind of band is that?


Seiko D3A7AB


----------



## revlimiter (Dec 13, 2015)

A New Year Eve treat for me, straight from Seiya and my postman. There are no words for my excitement.





































So elegant on the wrist. So beautiful in any light. Such a glorious little watch.

Such a truly terrible OEM strap. It didn't even last 5 minutes for photos. I've got a few new ones on the way, but this distressed black Rally-style will work for now.


----------



## southwade (Mar 26, 2015)

fredrick said:


> Great watch with jeans and khaki's!
> 
> View attachment 6234673


Crown is open...


----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fendushi (Jun 2, 2009)

I caved in after browsing this thread ,pulled the trigger from Chino and ordered straps from Colareb. But Im thinking I should wear those OEM straps like I just dont care until they distress naturally. Saw the photo results with applying nail polish remover and they look awesome!


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

fendushi said:


> I caved in after browsing this thread ,pulled the trigger from Chino and ordered straps from Colareb. But Im thinking I should wear those OEM straps like I just dont care until they distress naturally. Saw the photo results with applying nail polish remover and they look awesome!


Colareb straps are great and I already have my eye on a couple of others. I too was really impressed with the nail polish method and might try it but the Colareb is too comfortable to contemplate taking off any time soon.


----------



## fendushi (Jun 2, 2009)

Aid1987 said:


> Colareb straps are great and I already have my eye on a couple of others. I too was really impressed with the nail polish method and might try it but the Colareb is too comfortable to contemplate taking off any time soon.


I went for Venezia brown









Was gonna go for Sienna dark brown but he's sold out of 20mm. I'm eyeing a Roma mud!


----------



## phillyb (Sep 15, 2015)

Wore mine New Year's eve on a leather NATO










Now it's on this guy, which is 99% perfect, I just need to put a new hole in the strap.


----------



## fendushi (Jun 2, 2009)

phillyb said:


> Wore mine New Year's eve on a leather NATO
> Now it's on this guy, which is 99% perfect, I just need to put a new hole in the strap.


What's the guy's name and where can I get one?


----------



## phillyb (Sep 15, 2015)

fendushi said:


> What's the guy's name and where can I get one?


I didn't know until just now, so thank you for making me look. I picked it up from f319 without much of a description in the thread. 
The clasp says XONI. The strap itself only says "Genuine Leather" and "Water Resistant" on it.

After searching briefly online, I don't see much info on XONI, so not exactly sure if that helps.


----------



## fendushi (Jun 2, 2009)

phillyb said:


> I didn't know until just now, so thank you for making me look. I picked it up from f319 without much of a description in the thread.
> The clasp says XONI. The strap itself only says "Genuine Leather" and "Water Resistant" on it.
> 
> After searching briefly online, I don't see much info on XONI, so not exactly sure if that helps.


Maybe it meant to say "INOX"?

Wikipedia:
"In metallurgy, *stainless steel*, also known as *inox steel* or inox from French "inoxydable", is a steel alloy with a minimum of 10.5% chromium content by mass."


----------



## phillyb (Sep 15, 2015)

I guess that's a possibility, but a google search and a search in f319, yields some hits for XONI straps. 
Google search here - https://www.google.com/search?q=xoni+watch+strap
f319 search here - https://www.watchuseek.com/search.php?searchid=78163706 (link might not work since it's specific to the search I did).

Nonetheless, it's really nice and soft, I just need to make a new hole.


----------



## revlimiter (Dec 13, 2015)

I got this Strapped for Time distressed one off amazon. It's... not as great as I'd hoped. The strap is nice. Thick, yet soft. But the finish just doesn't work for some reason. Maybe it's the white threading.

It feels frumpy to me.

Back on the rally strap it goes while I wait for the jubilee to show up.


----------



## fendushi (Jun 2, 2009)

@revlimiter
I quite like the straps combo


----------



## JustinM19 (Nov 4, 2015)

Love it on a tan nato.


----------



## VCheng (Mar 10, 2014)

我從使用 Tapatalk 的 ASUS_Z00AD 發送


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## rathan (Feb 5, 2013)

For those with a darlena woodland, anyone know where to source one stateside? Darlena themselves won't ship to the US. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

rathan said:


> For those with a darlena woodland, anyone know where to source one stateside? Darlena themselves won't ship to the US. Thanks for the help!


Does 'Weston' mean anything to you guys, possibly a US Ebay strap seller?
That's where Recoil Rob got one from. The watch and strap in this post are mine but I'm in the UK so bought mine locally...



Recoil Rob said:


> I ended up getting it from Weston, they had it but it didn't come up in their search. They were very helpful.
> 
> I haven't seen that exact style of strap elsewhere, but I'm new to this passion. I have seen a photo of this on a Seiko SARB017 (below), I think it looks great and is exactly what I want to wear when I'm afield bird hunting. The watch is small enough so it doesn't interfere with shooting, it's 200m waterproof and the green dial with compass ring and weathered leather strap says bird hunting to me. No other reason. The price was great but that wasn't a factor, I have 2 straps coming from Jeanne at Stone Creek at $200 each. Ones a gift for a friend that costs more than her watch but the other is, to me, the best strap for my VSA Chrono, plus it will fit better than the factory strap. It's all about the look.
> 
> View attachment 1693258


----------



## rathan (Feb 5, 2013)

Higs said:


> Does 'Weston' mean anything to you guys, possibly a US Ebay strap seller?
> That's where Recoil Rob got one from. The watch and strap in this post are mine but I'm in the UK so bought mine locally...


Thanks Higs. Weston on eBay does have a woodland for sale but it looks like a darker brown version. I'm gonna hold out hoping one pops up on their site at some point. Mines on an OEM for now and it's beautiful, but that dang brown woodland keeps poppin up in photos, driving me insane!


----------



## jimbow (May 29, 2014)

Does anyone know the length of the Darlena Woodland?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

I got mine from Weston in the UK, the name had changed but the same strap, looks great.

Darlena black/brown mottled buffalo grained leather strap - quality and subtle. 18 and 20mm - Weston Watch Straps


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

How to make a leather strap..? ;-)


----------



## kjetil_s (Dec 27, 2013)

Recoil Rob said:


> I got mine from Weston in the UK, the name had changed but the same strap, looks great.
> 
> Darlena black/brown mottled buffalo grained leather strap - quality and subtle. 18 and 20mm - Weston Watch Straps
> 
> View attachment 6593058


The Darlena looks nice, no doubt! It's on my list But I have to ask; how does it feel on the wrist?

My Alpinist, currently on the bracelet:









️


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

I've had mine on the bracelet for a while now, it's very comfortable.


----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

Here's mine on a Darlena:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fendushi (Jun 2, 2009)

I got mine from Chino just a few days ago. Being outside of Japan and have not handled one, I was quite surprised on how small it looked when I opened the box for the first time. I am used to +40mm watches, my smallest before this was 40mm and largest 48mm. But it wears bigger on the wrist than it looks, at least on mine.

I got mine in the half box, I have seen photos of others in a full length box. The box is quite cheap, made of cardboard. I was used to nice Citizen limited edition and Signature Collection boxes, so this was quite a shock for such a nice piece.



I watched and read many reviews of the watch and many have mentioned that the straps are rubbish. Some even have mentioned that it feels like cardboard. I can tell you that this is not the case with my example. The straps do feel a little stiff at first but they will feel supple after a full day of wear. And it's definitely leather not cardboard! The only complaint I have is they look a little girl-ish. But I can see ithem looking more masculine as they distress naturally.



I have ordered Colareb Venezia straps, which should arrive sometime next week.



The watch itself is superb! All the comments that you have heard and read are true, you will be impressed with this watch. Why? Because of the price. The finish, workmanship and quality is outstanding at this price point. If you have been thinking about it, buy it while you still can. I have a smaller wrist but I have seen wrist shots of larger wrist and they even look good on 8" wrist with the right straps.



Note that the watch looks way bigger on my wrist than in person. Just take a look at that green dial! The gold hands and markers make it stand out, I have had people obsessing about it when I wore it out.



This is probably the only watch under 40mm that I would wear, because it just LOOKS SO GOOD!!


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

fendushi said:


> I went for Venezia brown
> 
> Was gonna go for Sienna dark brown but he's sold out of 20mm. I'm eyeing a Roma mud!


Good choice mate.

Mine is their "swamp" strap. What I really like about it is how different colours come out in different lights. Sometimes it's a darker brown, sometimes light and then olive green and grey tones can be seen too.

I plan on getting at least one more Colareb strap, they're very good and especially for the price IMO.


----------



## Hen®i (May 28, 2008)

My SARB017, ordered from SeiyaJapan.com, was rejected by the Dutch Customs for yet unknown reasons.
They send it back on January 1st, to Seiya.

o| :rodekaart


----------



## Timbre (Apr 17, 2014)

Hen®i said:


> My SARB017, ordered from SeiyaJapan.com, was rejected by the Dutch Customs for yet unknown reasons.
> They send it back on January 1st, to Seiya.
> 
> o| :rodekaart


Jealous? ?


----------



## Ace McLoud (Jun 28, 2013)

Hen®i said:


> My SARB017, ordered from SeiyaJapan.com, was rejected by the Dutch Customs for yet unknown reasons.
> They send it back on January 1st, to Seiya.
> 
> o| :rodekaart





Timbre said:


> Jealous? 


Not orange enough.


----------



## fendushi (Jun 2, 2009)

I know what people want to see in this thread... more photos!! So, I'm going to contribute.



It's really interesting to see the dial in different light sources and angles.





The oh, so plain but substantial back, I actually prefer this solid case back than a hardlex see through back like all the other SARBs.



Here's a close up of the standard straps for those who are curious.





The ever so sexy side profile and signed crown.



Final wrist shot.



I will take more pics with the Colareb straps when they arrive.


----------



## karnatakapunk (Dec 8, 2013)

This guy will be my first automatic and my first seiko watch. 
I really excited for it. I ordered it from saiya, and it already arrived at my country. Hope costumes let it go really soon. 


Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## kjetil_s (Dec 27, 2013)

Versatile watch? Love it!

⌚


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

Hen®i said:


> My SARB017, ordered from SeiyaJapan.com, was rejected by the Dutch Customs for yet unknown reasons.
> They send it back on January 1st, to Seiya.
> 
> o| :rodekaart


It would be interesting to know why.


----------



## fendushi (Jun 2, 2009)

This year will mark the 10th year anniversary of SARB017 release.

This deserve a post or re-post if someone had already:

Seiko and Citizen watchblog: The Alpinist - The Summit of Seiko Branding


----------



## tkoz (Jan 18, 2012)

fendushi said:


> This year will mark the 10th year anniversary of SARB017 release.
> 
> This deserve a post or re-post if someone had already:
> 
> Seiko and Citizen watchblog: The Alpinist - The Summit of Seiko Branding


Really great post/re-post. A couple models I wasn't aware of and a good history lesson on the series.


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## phillyb (Sep 15, 2015)

I don't _need_ two, but i _have _two...


----------



## fendushi (Jun 2, 2009)

phillyb said:


> I don't _need_ two, but i _have _two...


2 is better than 1


----------



## Ace McLoud (Jun 28, 2013)

phillyb said:


> I don't _need_ two, but i _have _two...


You know you can just swap the strap around, right? :-d


----------



## karnatakapunk (Dec 8, 2013)

Wich one you use more? 

Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## phillyb (Sep 15, 2015)

Yeah lol. I realize I can swap out the strap. 
I wear the one on the strap more. But I've only had both for a short period of time. I'm loving it on the bracelet.


----------



## ...levi (Jul 20, 2015)

phillyb said:


> I don't _need_ two, but i _have _two...


Now that's just not fair. Leave some for the rest of us will ya?


----------



## karnatakapunk (Dec 8, 2013)

Higs said:


>


I am searching for a aftermarket strap for my newly arrived 017 and I literally went through all pages of this awesome thread.
If the user who post this picture tell me where to find this amazing strap, it will be the winner. Its really beautiful and unique like the timepiece, love it

Meanwhile if I can't get my hands on that one, I am thinking on a venezia "swamp" other user said or a Siena dark green.

Hope I can know the name of the above strap it really is special

Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

karnatakapunk said:


> I am searching for a aftermarket strap for my newly arrived 017 and I literally went through all pages of this awesome thread.
> If the user who post this picture tell me where to find this amazing strap, it will be the winner. Its really beautiful and unique like the timepiece, love it
> 
> Meanwhile if I can't get my hands on that one, I am thinking on a venezia "swamp" other user said or a Siena dark green.
> ...


I think it is an Artisan Strap Co. strap - www.artisanstrapco.com


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

mine from today, on a seiko branded strap of some sort from japan


----------



## javadave (May 26, 2010)

Digging mine on leather nato. Going to look better with age/patina

Sent from my SD4930UR using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

Flashlight fun:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ig0r (Jan 13, 2016)

Hello fellow Alpinist Owners! Have mine delivered 2 days ago, still waiting for the strap to arrive, OEM is non-usable IMO.
Have inspected this thoroughly by now and hope you can help me to clarify 2 points if possible.
1. When shake up and down, I have a feeling that rotor is moving up and down the pivot (not clockwise or counterclockwise). Do you experience the same with your Alpinists? 
2. There is slight gap between case and back - like on attached picture, and there is similar at 2, 4, 8, 10 o'clock. Do you have the same?
I like the watch and spent lots of time reading this forum and comparing different models on internet before buying, and I'm not sure if above is normal for this model and I'm paranoid or I need to worry and send it back for exchange.
I have another auto with Miyota movement, and despite the fact rotor gives more noise (uni-directional), this doesn't give feeling of moving up and down pivot.
Hope for your experience and knowledge.
Thanks.


----------



## raymondswong (May 29, 2014)

phillyb said:


> I don't _need_ two, but i _have _two...


Hi may I know where you got the oyster bracelet from? It looks awesome!!!


----------



## karnatakapunk (Dec 8, 2013)

Hey, what is The specific technology of diashock that is referenced on the alpinist dial? It seems that it is only present in high end Seiko's. I am intrigued

Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## fendushi (Jun 2, 2009)

Ig0r said:


> Hello fellow Alpinist Owners! Have mine delivered 2 days ago, still waiting for the strap to arrive, OEM is non-usable IMO.
> Have inspected this thoroughly by now and hope you can help me to clarify 2 points if possible.
> 1. When shake up and down, I have a feeling that rotor is moving up and down the pivot (not clockwise or counterclockwise). Do you experience the same with your Alpinists?
> 2. There is slight gap between case and back - like on attached picture, and there is similar at 2, 4, 8, 10 o'clock. Do you have the same?
> ...


You will not know about the rotor until you open the caseback. Upon inspecting mine, it does sound like the rotor is moving up and down, but probably not. It has been running perfectly since I got it.

I don't notice any gaps on mine that you speak of.



raymondswong said:


> Hi may I know where you got the oyster bracelet from? It looks awesome!!!


It looks like the original Seiko bracelet, to my knowledge they are currently sold out and may be discontinued.


----------



## karnatakapunk (Dec 8, 2013)

Yesterday I received the long awaited alpinist and I was so excited. When I first saw it I though : this is the perfect watch for me it is so beautiful. At night I went to the cinema noticed that one of the lume little ball at 7' is defected and don't shine at all!
Suddenly I was so sad because even of I can't notice it at normal daylight I know the defect is there and therefore my mind don't goes away from it.
What you guys think I should do?
I can show pictures later
I bought it at saiyajapan. Thanks folks 


Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Lanceteer (Dec 16, 2014)

To karnatakapunk: Diashock refers to the metal piece that cushions the balance spring (hairspring). All Seiko movements have it, both high and low end. The low end diashock looks like a bow tie, whereas the high end diashock looks like a trefoil. Regarding your lume ball, contact your seller and have the watch replaced. Seiya provides good service.


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

karnatakapunk said:


> Hey, what is The specific technology of diashock that is referenced on the alpinist dial? It seems that it is only present in high end Seiko's. I am intrigued
> 
> Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


ALL Seiko mechanical watches have Diashock, in fact I don't know of a mechanical watch that doesn't have shock protection. Different makers have different names for their systems, but they all do the same thing.


----------



## Evanssprky (May 14, 2012)

I understand the need for owning two. Haven't done it myself (yet), but it would be nice to have one on nato for everyday use, and one to keep immaculate on bracelet or quality leather for smart occasions only. 
I would never need a dressier watch for my lifestyle, but my 017 is slowly picking up the odd mark because I wear it so often, which is fine given the nature of the watch, but I'd like pristine for special occasions.


----------



## fendushi (Jun 2, 2009)

This watch has made all my larger watches look silly on my wrist.


----------



## Lanceteer (Dec 16, 2014)

I have managed to quell any urges to buy more expensive watches because of the Alpinist.


----------



## Lanceteer (Dec 16, 2014)

I have read in many places that the SARB017 Alpinist touts antimagnetic/magnetic resistance protection, though none of those places have provided evidence to justify this claim. There is also no evidence of this antimagnetic protection inscribed on the caseback or in any official advertising material. Does anyone know if this claim is true?


----------



## karnatakapunk (Dec 8, 2013)

Greenbuttskunk said:


> I'm sometimes surprised that the little balls of lume don't just break free and roll all over the dial like a children's game-and I'm happy they don't, because I love that little detail of the watch.


This post made me laugh, it really is a fantastic detail.
i am kind of sad the one at 7' in my new alpinist did break free to the world or it simply does not shine and i think it is not even rounded:


----------



## fendushi (Jun 2, 2009)

Time to contribute more pics, this time with new Colareb straps!







I was going to go to my local watchmaker to change the straps when I got it. I've actually bought a cheap spring bar tool from the bay but decided not to use it cause I didn't want to scratch the watch. I finally got the balls to do it today and my Alpinist survived without a scratch.



Totally transformed the look of the watch!


----------



## Choppers (Jul 5, 2011)

Personally i think the Darlena black-brown mottled/woodland strap with white stitching makes the watch with already chrome/gold/green look a little too busy... therefore id suggest one of these Condor brown lizard grain calf leather straps also from Weston...









The Darlena i think looks best on my Sarb035...









Just a tip though if you do stick with the Darlena, try rubbing some vaseline/petroleum jelly into the strap, makes it go a gorgeously rich coffee bean brown the more you rub in and stops the strap from drying/fraying.

Choppers


----------



## revlimiter (Dec 13, 2015)

Since reading southwade's post about taking fingernail polish remover to the stock strap, I've had it in my head. I decided to strip my own.




























I slopped the acetone on there. The shiny finish came off very easy. I was careful to not over-strip and left the factory alligator pattern. After stripping the finish, I hit it with some leather conditioner. That brought the finish back up slightly and nourished the parched leather.










Losing that shiny factory sealer coat made a world of difference in the stock strap - not only in how it looks, but in how it wears. It's much softer and more supple. The strap easily forms to my wrist rather than sitting in a rigid manner on either side.

I'd almost say the stock strap is NICE now. As in, high quality. Not cardboard. COMFORTABLE. Pretty surprised to be typing those words.

Perhaps I ruined the resale value (though I never intend to sell this watch), but I'm 150% happier with the OEM strap now. Nice to have another leather strap option for my SARB.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

Damn, Higs, that's the nicest Zulu I've seen work with this watch. Looks fab, and I was hitherto not convinced it worked with Nato / Zulu straps.


----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

Choppers said:


> Personally i think the Darlena black-brown mottled/woodland strap with white stitching makes the watch with already chrome/gold/green look a little too busy... therefore id suggest one of these Condor brown lizard grain calf leather straps also from Weston...
> 
> View attachment 6725474
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for this suggestion! I just followed your advice and my Darlena strap looks WAY better! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fendushi (Jun 2, 2009)

Some nice pics to fill up page 102, keep them coming!


----------



## kjetil_s (Dec 27, 2013)

⌚


----------



## VCheng (Mar 10, 2014)

A green combo for today.

















我從使用 Tapatalk 的 ASUS_Z00AD 發送


----------



## javadave (May 26, 2010)

Out of all the watches I have ever had the sarb017 is the quickest and easiest to tell time on. Truly boggles my mind as to how simple but yet versatile this watch is. 



Sent from my SD4930UR using Tapatalk


----------



## fendushi (Jun 2, 2009)

Drying out in the hot summer weather after applying Chamberlains leather milk No 3 for water protection. I love the results!







Before shot of the straps:



As you can see, made it quite a bit darker. It will lighten back up over time.

:-!


----------



## fendushi (Jun 2, 2009)

2 more wrist shots, the darker shade looks better with the green dial IMO.


----------



## karnatakapunk (Dec 8, 2013)

Gosh, i miss my green one!

Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## John10 (Dec 28, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## revlimiter (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## fendushi (Jun 2, 2009)

@revlimiter
I like the colour of that nato!


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## revlimiter (Dec 13, 2015)

fendushi said:


> @revlimiter
> I like the colour of that nato!


Thanks!! It's a Crown and Buckle oiled. I love it. Super soft and comfy.


----------



## karnatakapunk (Dec 8, 2013)

Hey @anabuki your signed crown "s" its red! Did you paint it? 

Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

karnatakapunk said:


> Hey @anabuki your signed crown "s" its red! Did tou paint it?
> 
> Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


I'm guessing its just a reflection.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

I've got one of these coming for the Alpinist, nice change from the bracelet.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

karnatakapunk said:


> Hey @anabuki your signed crown "s" its red! Did you paint it?
> 
> Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


mmmmmmmmm... yes. :-( ;-)


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

Gold? Gold. GOLD! ;-)


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

LordBrettSinclair said:


> I've got one of these coming for the Alpinist, nice change from the bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 6808322


I'm intrigued to see how this will look.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

Google image search is our friend! 

One I ordered isn't as green and not a Zulu but you get the drift.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## LittleBob (Dec 20, 2015)

So I love the looks of this watch. I would really like to order one to add to my small but growing collection. Going back through the previous pages I've seen a lot of people say they had ordered from seiya and I was just curious since I've never ordered anything from outside the country. How does the process work, I'm assuming there will be some kind of a customs fee but didn't see anything on their website other than a few reviews from other customers in other countries than the US mentioning them. What can I expect as far as any extra fees and how do I go about paying them? Any help would be greatly appreciated. I planned on contacting them but I thought I might ask you guys first.

Thank you again,
Bob


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

LittleBob said:


> So I love the looks of this watch. I would really like to order one to add to my small but growing collection. Going back through the previous pages I've seen a lot of people say they had ordered from seiya and I was just curious since I've never ordered anything from outside the country. How does the process work, I'm assuming there will be some kind of a customs fee but didn't see anything on their website other than a few reviews from other customers in other countries than the US mentioning them. What can I expect as far as any extra fees and how do I go about paying them? Any help would be greatly appreciated. I planned on contacting them but I thought I might ask you guys first.
> 
> Thank you again,
> Bob


Just order and relax. I wasn't charged any extra fees when I ordered my Alpinist from Seiya. It came via EMS/USPS. In fact, I have never been charged with any customs/duties when the package comes by USPS - but I have been charged if the package comes by Fedex.


----------



## LittleBob (Dec 20, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> Just order and relax. I wasn't charged any extra fees when I ordered my Alpinist from Seiya. It came via EMS/USPS. In fact, I have never been charged with any customs/duties when the package comes by USPS - but I have been charged if the package comes by Fedex.


Thank you very much. I didn't really plan on letting any fees dissuade me from purchasing the watch just thought I'd be as prepared as I could for anything that might happen, but it would seem i have nothig to worry about. Thank you again, hopefully I can order one of these sharp looking watches soon.

Bob


----------



## javadave (May 26, 2010)

I got a few items from Seiya. Takes about a week and no duties. USPS has been the carrier. 

There are other places to buy this Sarb but buying from Seiya is convenient and easy for me.

Sent from my SD4930UR using Tapatalk


----------



## karnatakapunk (Dec 8, 2013)

Got to say i recently bought my sarb017 from seiya. It had a defect in one lume ball. It was send back for devolution. The process was smooth and seiya paid the costs and the taxes of the postal service.
In Portugal I had to paid almost 100 dollars of taxes and customs. But this is my country's fault, in USA you should not have this kind of problems

Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## phillyb (Sep 15, 2015)

Aid1987 said:


> I'm intrigued to see how this will look.


----------



## karnatakapunk (Dec 8, 2013)

That green colored tatoo right next to the watch. 
Dunno if is just me but I really like to see this watch with tattoos

Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## phillyb (Sep 15, 2015)

karnatakapunk said:


> That green colored tatoo right next to the watch.
> Dunno if is just me but I really like to see this watch with tattoos


I hate my ....ing tattoos. lol


----------



## karnatakapunk (Dec 8, 2013)

Well.. I dont have any, but there is something I like in people with tattoos wearing classy clothes and classy watches.

Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## phillyb (Sep 15, 2015)

That I can definitely agree with.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## karnatakapunk (Dec 8, 2013)

Hi anabuki! Defenitly The king of The crown of your little collection!
Like your photos, keep them coming 

Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

karnatakapunk said:


> Hi anabuki! Defenitly The king of The crown of your little collection!
> Like your photos, keep them coming
> 
> Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


Thanks! ;-) 
Bottom one is my Collection Senior Master since 1976!

Now:
Better red than dead. :-D


----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

TGIF! I'm hanging w/ my Green pal and the fellows from Athens, Georgia. Hope everyone has a great weekend!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Noodle_Noggin (Jan 10, 2016)

I have been thinking about getting a Seiko Alpinist for myself after reading all the great reviews and seeing all the pictures in this thread. Only thing is, I'd like a bund strap to make sure I don't have any reaction to the metal, since I have had that problem before with other watches.

There is one on apbands.com that looks nice. I'd post a link, but apparently, I haven't made enough posts on the forums and am not allowed to.

I found it by going to their website and doing a search for bund straps. They only have one that is 20mm.


Anyway, can anyone tell me if that one would work with the Alpinist? Or any alternate recommendations?


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

The Alpinist has 20mm lugs so should fit fine mate.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

Amazon have a load of 20mm bund straps (they are a favourite style of mine). They should fit the Alpinist just fine. As Aid1987 says, if the strap is 20mm, no worries.

I don't have a photo of mine on the bund (it's on a NATO right now) but it looks cool. Here's one from Google images that's similar...


----------



## Noodle_Noggin (Jan 10, 2016)

Thanks, but I was concerned about the size of the watch fitting on the strap. It doesn't appear to be adjustable like bund straps normally are. I like the look of this one better than most bund straps. I just wanted to be sure it would work before ordering it.

Let me see if it will let me post a picture from the original website.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

The Alpinist is 2mm smaller in width than a Rolex sub, not sure about lug-to-lug. I have a Rolex GMT Master and the bund I wear that on fits my Alpinist just fine.


----------



## RobbyCC (Dec 29, 2015)

anabuki said:


> View attachment 6795042


Does anyone know what strap this is? I checked Strapcode's ploprofs and those all seem to have dressier flattened tops while this strap does not.


----------



## John10 (Dec 28, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

RobbyCC said:


> Does anyone know what strap this is? I checked Strapcode's ploprofs and those all seem to have dressier flattened tops while this strap does not.


Its a shark mesh. The ones you are talking about are the Milanese/Staib mesh. You can find shark mesh cheap from goodcheapman on eBay.


----------



## RobbyCC (Dec 29, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> Its a shark mesh. The ones you are talking about are the Milanese/Staib mesh. You can find shark mesh cheap from goodcheapman on eBay.


Thanks for the lead, those're less than half the price of the Reform, and more importantly what I was looking for!


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Put mine on a leather NATO and like it much better now.





































Sent from my HTC Desire Eye using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Tesseract72 said:


> TGIF! I'm hanging w/ my Green pal and the fellows from Athens, Georgia. Hope everyone has a great weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1 for the REM reference. Are you in Athens as a student or for fun (is there a difference?)

Sent from my HTC Desire Eye using Tapatalk


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Had an Alpinist for some time, but never got round to posting in here. My tastes are steering more towards vintage affordable these days, but I think the Alpinist is likely to remain in my collection for a while yet.


----------



## Ace McLoud (Jun 28, 2013)

fiskadoro said:


> Had an Alpinist for some time, but never got round to posting in here. My tastes are steering more towards vintage affordable these days, but I think the Alpinist is likely to remain in my collection for a while yet.


 I mainly collect vintage affordables, yet I'm thinking of adding one of these to my collection. They have a vintage look, but have the bonus of being guaranteed waterproof. One of my old Seikos fogged up in a recent rainstorm!


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

Ace McLoud said:


> I mainly collect vintage affordables, yet I'm thinking of adding one of these to my collection. They have a vintage look, but have the bonus of being guaranteed waterproof. One of my old Seikos fogged up in a recent rainstorm!


There are a few vintage Alpinists to be had. I love the white dialed one with 'Alpinist' lettering in red.


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

Does the sarbo17 have any kind of AR coating already? Love mine but I find the crystal reflecting a lot of light, showing a white haze that not always makes the green dial really shine. Wondering if it is a plain crystal or already AR coated and if not if an AR coated option is available somewhere.


----------



## Lanceteer (Dec 16, 2014)

No AR coating with the OEM crystal. Also, it's not popular enough that there are specific aftermarket crystals for it. Try your local watchmaker, good luck.


----------



## Ace McLoud (Jun 28, 2013)

LordBrettSinclair said:


> There are a few vintage Alpinists to be had. I love the white dialed one with 'Alpinist' lettering in red.


 I'd love one. My belief is that this watch is a homage to the early Rolex explorers (homage being used in it's true sense of the word in this instance), and the older models have a great look to them. Unfortunately, the vintage market has caught up with Seiko, and there doesn't seem to be any bargains to be had anymore. I'd guess any of these would be out of my price range at the moment.


----------



## Hen®i (May 28, 2008)

Hen®i said:


> My SARB017, ordered from SeiyaJapan.com, was rejected by the Dutch Customs for yet unknown reasons.
> They send it back on January 1st, to Seiya.
> 
> o| :rodekaart


UPDATE:

It was send back to Seiya on January 11th, because:

Not in order from the customs (they give it a pass) but by our domestic carrier PostNL
They only do that if they don't can figure out what the delivery address is.
Seiya received it back on the 28th and repacked it and send it again.

I receive it Wednesday the 3rd of February. Since then it is on my wrist.:-!


----------



## goldencalf (Nov 29, 2012)

My recently acquired 059. I'm loving everything about this one. Too bad they discontinued it.


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

glengoyne17 said:


> Does the sarbo17 have any kind of AR coating already? Love mine but I find the crystal reflecting a lot of light, showing a white haze that not always makes the green dial really shine. Wondering if it is a plain crystal or already AR coated and if not if an AR coated option is available somewhere.


Yobokies do a domed AR sapphire, I have one and will post a pic soon.


----------



## Lanceteer (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm loving mine on a leather NATO (zulu) too.


----------



## karnatakapunk (Dec 8, 2013)

Is this a problem?

Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Lanceteer (Dec 16, 2014)

karnatakapunk said:


> Is this a problem?


No it isn't. The person in the video is turning the crown anticlockwise (which turns the hands anticlockwise) and there's some play in the whole movement before the hands engage. All 6R15 Seikos have it.


----------



## Watchdelight (Jan 26, 2016)

For those of you who have ditched the OEM strap what bracelet do you recommend for this watch?

I hear conflicting stories that the Seiko bracelet is overpriced and there are better alternatives available for similar money.


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

The OEM wasn't bad, it had solid end links which might be hard to find in an aftermarket. 

IMHO, this watch needs brown leather of some kind....


----------



## Lanceteer (Dec 16, 2014)

The OEM bracelet is of good quality. It's a SARB bracelet that came stock with the SARB015 when that was in production after all, and it is comparable to what you get on the SARB033/035. 

Also, I agree that brown leather creates a good contrast that brings the green and gold out, which you don't get with the steel bracelet.


----------



## karnatakapunk (Dec 8, 2013)

+1 to brawn leather.
In fact i think this watch goes well with a lot of strap options. I bought the Hirsch James wich is a honey brown. I would like to have a Hirsch Paul wish is one darker crocodile like brown. Also NATO leather strap s looks good to but I never had a watch on a NATO. Don't know how it feels

Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jimbow (May 29, 2014)

I have mine on a Hirsch James too. think the strap really works well with the watch. I bought both the gold brown and (darker) brown versions and kept swapping between them for ages but eventually settled on the darker brown James.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Lanceteer (Dec 16, 2014)

Did someone say leather NATO?


----------



## karnatakapunk (Dec 8, 2013)

jimbow said:


> I have mine on a Hirsch James too. think the strap really works well with the watch. I bought both the gold brown and (darker) brown versions and kept swapping between them for ages but eventually settled on the darker brown James.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Nice! Didnt know there were dark brown James. I probably will get another hirsch performance modelo dor The watch probably a dark one. After using these straps i find normal lather straps to be somehow not so comfortable. Can you post a pic of your alpinist on that strap?
Cheers!

Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jimbow (May 29, 2014)

Of course, I posted it on this thread whilst still in the process of deciding between the two:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=19265025

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=19885986

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

Had ramen out in London last night with the wife.


----------



## Lanceteer (Dec 16, 2014)

Leather forever.


----------



## revlimiter (Dec 13, 2015)

I played with macro lenses this weekend.


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

Love the Cocktail Time too.


----------



## Lanceteer (Dec 16, 2014)

Rob Cox said:


> Yobokies do a domed AR sapphire, I have one and will post a pic soon.


Any update on that AR sapphire? I'm keen to see those pics! Please show one with a side view that allows us to see the curvature of the dome.


----------



## karnatakapunk (Dec 8, 2013)

@revlimiter these pictures look awesome! In The second picture i saw one detail i never saw. The little dots of lume are not only spheres but they also have a little gold ring around them! So cool!



Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## karnatakapunk (Dec 8, 2013)

Here is mine :








Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Lanceteer (Dec 16, 2014)

karnatakapunk said:


> @revlimiter these pictures look awesome! In The second picture i saw one detail i never saw. The little dots of lume are not only spheres but they also have a little gold ring around them! So cool!


Well blow me down.


----------



## revlimiter (Dec 13, 2015)

karnatakapunk said:


> @revlimiter these pictures look awesome! In The second picture i saw one detail i never saw. The little dots of lume are not only spheres but they also have a little gold ring around them! So cool!
> 
> Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


WOW! I never noticed that either. Good eye!


----------



## joshuajmcdonald (Mar 27, 2015)

new (to me) on a hirsch band.


----------



## oak1971 (Aug 19, 2013)

I keep mine on a factory bracelet. I like metal.


----------



## Lanceteer (Dec 16, 2014)

^


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Lanceteer said:


> ^
> View attachment 7050545


Does that mean you're a fan? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Or is he saying it blows?


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

After inspiration found here I bought a Colareb Venezia in tobacco color, and I am really impressed. It looks nicely finished and it is very soft and supple! Color is clostes to the close up shot below.


----------



## Lanceteer (Dec 16, 2014)

It means that the poster above is a "metal fan".


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

Some quick (and not very good) shots of my dusty 017 with a domed sapphire from Yobokies. I will post some better ones in natural light with a greater depth of field, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Hen®i (May 28, 2008)

Here is my SARB017 since February 4th. Great looking watch!
Picture taken with my smartphone.


----------



## Lanceteer (Dec 16, 2014)

Test: Watchuseek is having a problem. My most recent post on this thread has disappeared and so has some of the other recent posts.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Lanceteer said:


> Test: Watchuseek is having a problem. My most recent post on this thread has disappeared and so has some of the other recent posts.


Temporary issue. Missing posts should be back in a few hours. I've noticed the same thing last couple days.


----------



## Hen®i (May 28, 2008)

This watch is my first automatic watch. So, how do I handle this watch with the least wear to the watch.
I have 14 watches and three of them are my favorite apart from this Seiko. I still like to give them wrist time.

I think I have two options:

1. Windup every 1-2 days or purchasing a watch winder.
2. Let it come 'death' and set time and date whenever I like the wear it.

Comment about the choices:

1. Would it be wrongfully thinking of me that a watch winder will bring the least damages to the watch
than almost daily do a hand winding? Because a watch winder make more or less copied the movement of the arm
while hand winding adn hand winding is a direct impact on the movement.

2. I have to figure out at which point the date is; at noon or at midnight.


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

I would suggest a winder. I think regularly unscrewing and screwing the crown is not very healthy for the threads. It all depends on how often you want to wear the watch. If once a month, you don't need a winder, but if you have to set the time once or twice a week, a winder is an overall better solution.


----------



## AK2112 (Dec 5, 2011)

glengoyne17 said:


> After inspiration found here I bought a Colareb Venezia in tobacco color, and I am really impressed. It looks nicely finished and it is very soft and supple! Color is clostes to the close up shot below.


Congratulations

you have found the best strap for the alpinist

that looks perfect


----------



## Lanceteer (Dec 16, 2014)

Don't handwind your automatic watch regularly, because the handwinding system is more delicate in automatics than in manuals. In order to minimise the need for handwinding, the best is to wear your automatic watch either regularly or rarely, not in between.

Seiko's screw down crowns are durable. They'll last if you're gentle with screwing them on. Never force them or you'll risk a cross thread. Certainly don't unscrew and rescrew unnecessarily, but do it as regularly as you need to. Don't worry, it'll last.

A watch on a winder means it'll always be running. That means constant wear and tear on the escapement, and continuous tension on the gear train. It's going to shorten the time before the watch needs a service. If you're always wearing it, that's fine because it's helping you keep time. If it's sitting in a winder just ticking away, I think that's wasted wear and tear on the watch. Not to mention wasted money and electricity on the winder.

To summarise, my advice for you is to not get a winder. Wear your automatic regularly so that it continues to run and you don't have to set it. Or wear it as part of a 10+ watch rotation so you'll have to set it only every so often, since you have so many quartz watches already anyway. Enjoy your Alpinist!


----------



## pangloss (Jan 20, 2016)

Imagine The Alpinist in the French Alps, the green dial against snow covered mountains at 3000 meters. This forum doesnt allow me to post links or pictures so I have to write stuff first.

My Alpinist have been running too fast when I wind it and let it lie flat. When I wore it for a week on my wrist, it was insanly accurate


----------



## kjetil_s (Dec 27, 2013)

⌚


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

So much better than the stock strap:


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

Some better shots of the 017 with domed sapphire. Its a gentle dome and gives a nice effect which I can't quite capture here. Also one of the shy little gold surrounds on the lume pips.


----------



## karnatakapunk (Dec 8, 2013)

Damn, just scratched a little bit of the basel.
I am kind of sad lol. is it possible a watch can be serviced to polish the basel and take out minor scratches? 

Also the dome sapphire is sick


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

karnatakapunk said:


> Damn, just scratched a little bit of the basel.
> I am kind of sad lol. is it possible a watch can be serviced to polish the basel and take out minor scratches?
> 
> Also the dome sapphire is sick


Does that mean you don't like it?


----------



## karnatakapunk (Dec 8, 2013)

Noo, i like it very much

Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

karnatakapunk said:


> Noo, i like it very much
> 
> Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


If the scratch is not too deep you can polish it out with metal polsh, but mask the crystal first.


----------



## RobbyCC (Dec 29, 2015)

I bought an Alpinist a few months ago but haven't worn it at all because it came with that awful strap and there wasn't much point of breaking it in!
So I looked at every pic in this thread, online etc, and couldn't find anything I liked, I wanted something rugged-looking, perhaps even a heavily distressed leather cuff. For now I ran across this Hadley-Roma, pretty close to what I want but still slightly too delicate. It'll do for now.


----------



## fendushi (Jun 2, 2009)

I was on a winter holiday in Europe and decided to take the Alpinist, I went to Ischgl in Austrian alps and experienced snow for the first time. I can vouch for the durability, functionality and accuracy of this watch.



This watch actually prevented me to buy another watch in Switzerland, every time I pick up a watch I would compare it to the Alpinist. Nothing can compare to it's beauty.... within my price range that is (about 2000 euros)!


----------



## Hen®i (May 28, 2008)

RobbyCC said:


> I bought an Alpinist a few months ago but haven't worn it at all because it came with that awful strap and there wasn't much point of breaking it in!
> So I looked at every pic in this thread, online etc, and couldn't find anything I liked, I wanted something rugged-looking, perhaps even a heavily distressed leather cuff. For now I ran across this Hadley-Roma, pretty close to what I want but still slightly too delicate. It'll do for now.
> 
> View attachment 7085858


What is the type/model name of this Hadley-Roma band?


----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobbyCC (Dec 29, 2015)

Hen®i said:


> What is the type/model name of this Hadley-Roma band?


Amazon has it listed as

Hadley-Roma Men's MSM866RAB200 20-mm Brown and Olive 'Swiss-Army' Style Nylon and Leather Watch Strap

for $18.

On Hadleyroma's site it's under Men's High Performance Leathers & Sport Straps (whatever "High Peformance" means) as an MS866. Comes in a few color combos, I thought this the most appropriate but there's a coppery version as well that might bring out the gold in the dial for a different look.


----------



## Hen®i (May 28, 2008)

RobbyCC said:


> Amazon has it listed as
> 
> Hadley-Roma Men's MSM866RAB200 20-mm Brown and Olive 'Swiss-Army' Style Nylon and Leather Watch Strap
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Hen®i (May 28, 2008)

RobbyCC said:


> Amazon has it listed as
> 
> Hadley-Roma Men's MSM866RAB200 20-mm Brown and Olive 'Swiss-Army' Style Nylon and Leather Watch Strap
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

According to my wife's journal I received this a year ago today.


----------



## Santho (Sep 14, 2015)

fagyalllo said:


> View attachment 6008114


I really like the one with the yellow dial and the Pepsi bezel. Does anybody know the reference?


----------



## chadwright (Feb 28, 2015)

My newest acquisition on an olive nato. I wish it were a couple millimeters larger but otherwise I'm in love with this watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riddlers (Sep 24, 2013)

This Seiko is a favorite. I can't quite get used to the screw-down crown. It's on a Rios strap that was in the drawer because the original wasn't all that desirable. As always, these aren't good pictures.


----------



## joep2k (Feb 10, 2016)

Just curious do you guys find it difficult to match the green with other colours? I've looked at plenty of pictures but notice most people wear this with green dress shirts or sweaters..

I'm debating between this and the SARG005 (looks similar but with white dial). If anyone has both could you point out if the 40mm sarg is much bigger than the 38mm sarb??

Thanks a bunch


----------



## offero (Aug 31, 2014)

joep2k said:


> Just curious do you guys find it difficult to match the green with other colours? I've looked at plenty of pictures but notice most people wear this with green dress shirts or sweaters..


I wear mine with pretty much any colors--though being slightly OCD, I do tend to wear it with the same clothes I'd wear with brown shoes and belt. Last weekend I swapped a black saddle strap with white stitching to wear out to dinner with dark business casual clothes.



joep2k said:


> I'm debating between this and the SARG005 (looks similar but with white dial). If anyone has both could you point out if the 40mm sarg is much bigger than the 38mm sarb??


In addition to my SARB017, a SARG003 makes its way onto my wrist often. It's the same case as the SARG005 and does indeed look a bit larger. The SARG017 looks better on my 7-inch wrist, though the bracelet on the SARB003 hides its size and I was able to get the sizing just right between removing links and finding an adjustment set of holes on the clasp.

I will try to post a couple photos for you.


----------



## rathan (Feb 5, 2013)

Argh this is killing me. I wear mine daily but not happy with the time it's been keeping. Consistently losing about 15 seconds a day. Before I come off too whiny, all my other autos (2 seikos and an orient mako) lose or gain 3 or less a day. It's not the end of the world but having to unscrew the crown every few days I feel is gonna put too much wear and tear sooner rather than later. I've tried resting it in different positions, nothing's worked. Do y'all have any suggestions? Cost to regulate movement?


----------



## Timbre (Apr 17, 2014)

Don't adjust daily. Leave it until it has accumulated too much gain.


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

rathan said:


> Argh this is killing me. I wear mine daily but not happy with the time it's been keeping. Consistently losing about 15 seconds a day. Before I come off too whiny, all my other autos (2 seikos and an orient mako) lose or gain 3 or less a day. It's not the end of the world but having to unscrew the crown every few days I feel is gonna put too much wear and tear sooner rather than later. I've tried resting it in different positions, nothing's worked. Do y'all have any suggestions? Cost to regulate movement?


Outside of getting it adjusted, there isn't much that you can do to improve its accuracy

Here's how I deal with watches running fast, assuming a watch runs +10 spd, so after 30 days, it will be +300s or 5 minutes. So when I set the watch, I set it to 2.5 minutes behind, and every morning I'll do a time check against my GPS watch to see how far off my mechanical watch is. This way, over 30 days, the watch will go from -2.5 min to +2.5 min, and I'll adjust the watch at the end of the month, along with correcting the date if necessary. Not ideal, but honestly I never need to know the precise time, and if I do, I have my phone or I can wear my quartz watch (which I tend to do when travelling for example where precise time is needed to catch the train)


----------



## joep2k (Feb 10, 2016)

offero said:


> joep2k said:
> 
> 
> > Just curious do you guys find it difficult to match the green with other colours? I've looked at plenty of pictures but notice most people wear this with green dress shirts or sweaters..
> ...


Thanks for all of the information! I wear brown boots and belts most of the time so that is excellent news. As for the size, I've got an even smaller wrist, 6", so the SARG005 probably won't work in terms of looking too large, though I do prefer the look of the white in photos.

Ended up ordering from the latest massdrop so I'm hoping I like the green in person. Figured there must be a good reason why the SARB017 is so popular.


----------



## RobbyCC (Dec 29, 2015)

rathan said:


> Argh this is killing me. I wear mine daily but not happy with the time it's been keeping. Consistently losing about 15 seconds a day. Before I come off too whiny, all my other autos (2 seikos and an orient mako) lose or gain 3 or less a day. It's not the end of the world but having to unscrew the crown every few days I feel is gonna put too much wear and tear sooner rather than later. I've tried resting it in different positions, nothing's worked. Do y'all have any suggestions? Cost to regulate movement?


Suggestion: buy a quartz watch if you are persnickety about accuracy.
Snarky, but serious.
I have two Seikos with this movement, and it's not very good. The Alpinist gains 15s/day and the Cocktail Time loses 12. You're lucky with your other watches. Most of my lower end watches are off by 10-20s/day, it's the rare few that are 5s or less, even with the same movements. I suspect it's either luck of the draw in manufacturing or some microbrand manufacturers using say a 9015 adjust it better than another. I've not looked into regulation as I suspect that it will cost more than I'd be willing to spend on a $300 watch.


----------



## bjeg (Mar 7, 2016)

Hi all,

Just bought my Alpinist from an AD in Tokyo. Has anyone else noticed that the gold indicies/markers don't line up with the seconds track perfectly? It seems most obvious at the 12 marker, like it's slightly too far to the right. It's driving me insane. Am I missing something? is it supposed to be like this for some reason I'm not aware of?


----------



## offero (Aug 31, 2014)

joep2k said:


> Thanks for all of the information! I wear brown boots and belts most of the time so that is excellent news. As for the size, I've got an even smaller wrist, 6", so the SARG005 probably won't work in terms of looking too large, though I do prefer the look of the white in photos.
> 
> Ended up ordering from the latest massdrop so I'm hoping I like the green in person. Figured there must be a good reason why the SARB017 is so popular.


The green is really nice. On the other hand, I was actually a little more worried about the gold colored numerals, indices, etc. Gold isn't really my thing, but I'll say it looks really classy, while maintaining a bit of an understated elegance.

I did happen to see a SARB013 in the classifieds section with the cream dial if that's more to your liking. It's here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/seiko-alpinist-sarb013-sarb017-2971442.html


----------



## RobbyCC (Dec 29, 2015)

bjeg said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just bought my Alpinist from an AD in Tokyo. Has anyone else noticed that the gold indicies/markers don't line up with the seconds track perfectly? It seems most obvious at the 12 marker, like it's slightly too far to the right. It's driving me insane. Am I missing something? is it supposed to be like this for some reason I'm not aware of?


It's a cheap watch....what do you expect? ;-)

That said, mine is a mixed bag. If I assume from your question by seconds track you mean the ring just outside the gold triangles/numerals with the white hash marks at 5 minute intervals, then mine is as follows:
11: perfect
1: rotated slightly CCW
5, 7, & 9: gold triangles rotated slightly CW.
Numerals: hard to say because they present a larger uneven area, but I'd say all of them except 2 & 4 are rotated CW by about the same amount as the 5/7/9 triangles, most noticeably the 12 just isn't right.

This suggests the face is not well quality controlled, and is a bit of a mishmash of mistakes.
But *that said*, it doesn't bother me in the least, it's a cheap watch, I don't expect any better.
Everyone has their own pecadillos, mine is that hands that have perfect points that I set to exactly the minute mark are off mark by say 30-40 minutes later. Iow, I set the watch perfectly at 12pm, but by 12:45pm exactly the minute hand doesn't line up with the 9 hash mark, meaning either there's some play in the geartrain or the hash marks are off.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

Gray perlon.

View attachment 7353026


View attachment 7353034


View attachment 7353058


----------



## Reddington (Feb 3, 2016)

Hello everyone, I have just received my first seiko and albinism at that. I bought it slightly used on and while setting the time I noticed that my hand markers are off. The minute hand doesn't hit right in the minute mark when the second hand hits the '12' position. Is this something that's normal or is something wrong with the movement?

please let me know otherwise I'll have to return this green beauty.


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

Stop the watch with second hand at 12 and align the minute hand. Nothing wrong with the watch.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Reddington said:


> Hello everyone, I have just received my first seiko and albinism at that. I bought it slightly used on and while setting the time I noticed that my hand markers are off. The minute hand doesn't hit right in the minute mark when the second hand hits the '12' position. Is this something that's normal or is something wrong with the movement?
> 
> please let me know otherwise I'll have to return this green beauty.


Its normal.


----------



## Reddington (Feb 3, 2016)

Okapi001 said:


> Stop the watch with second hand at 12 and align the minute hand. Nothing wrong with the watch.


Took a couple tries but it worked! Thank you

also when I have the watch on and I turn my wrist I can hear slight rattle from inside the case, it sounds like a loose pin is jingling around in there. Is that normal as well? Haha

apologize for the silly questions ahead of time, this is my first experience with 6r15


----------



## bjeg (Mar 7, 2016)

RobbyCC said:


> bjeg said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...


Thanks for the feedback. It is bothering me a little less today especially since it seems that I am not alone.

I have noticed that the compass bezel is a little "off" as well which is my main gripe. I know it's a cheap watch for most people (not me) which excuses it but considering my SARG005 is flawless and $50 cheaper I am a little gutted. I know the SARG has printed vs applied markers but the compass is PERFECT. I just don't get it.

Love the forums everyone. I'm new to this watch collecting world and your thoughts have been very insightful.

Regards


----------



## RobbyCC (Dec 29, 2015)

bjeg said:


> Thanks for the feedback. It is bothering me a little less today especially since it seems that I am not alone.
> 
> I have noticed that the compass bezel is a little "off" as well which is my main gripe. I know it's a cheap watch for most people (not me) which excuses it but considering my SARG005 is flawless and $50 cheaper I am a little gutted. I know the SARG has printed vs applied markers but the compass is PERFECT. I just don't get it.
> 
> ...


My compass ring is not off, but the marks are so small it's impossible to read and set, and thus needlessly complicated. If the function is to just get some idea of N by setting S, there should be a REALLY obvious S on the ring and S on the dial to line up, and N opposite the S. Making them colored as well would be even better, and instead of tiny illegible hash marks elven runes or tribal petroglyphs might be more whimsical. :-d


----------



## Racer-X (Jul 21, 2007)

Bead blasted. Still looking for the right strap...


----------



## Toby.T (Apr 15, 2015)

The Alpinist looking sharp on a dark grey strap with dark green stitching.


----------



## fendushi (Jun 2, 2009)

With tan a Darlena. Beautiful, thick and well made straps.



I quite like this look, I don't think I will darken the straps this time.


----------



## Screwdriver (Apr 23, 2013)

I got my Alpinist delivered today. Fantastic looking watch and better in person than in pictures. The green is imho, a lot more subtle. I will also say that I find the strap very serviceable and not as bad as people say. I plan to find a new strap eventually and not go crazy finding one asap.

Anyhow, here she is.


----------



## Jwon (Jan 11, 2015)

On a bond nato, vacation mode.


----------



## doos (Mar 13, 2016)

Welp...I finally made it! I was trying to decide if I should get this 017 or not. Started on page 1 of this thread maybe 3 weeks ago. Made the purchase on Amazon sometime around page 40. Pretty much doing strap research since! The watch came in a couple days ago, and now I've finally made it to the last post haha. Thanks for everyone's contributions...definitely very helpful.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

doos said:


> Welp...I finally made it! I was trying to decide if I should get this 017 or not. Started on page 1 of this thread maybe 3 weeks ago. Made the purchase on Amazon sometime around page 40. Pretty much doing strap research since! The watch came in a couple days ago, and now I've finally made it to the last post haha. Thanks for everyone's contributions...definitely very helpful.


How dare you post without a pic?


----------



## chadwright (Feb 28, 2015)

Racer-X said:


> Bead blasted. Still looking for the right strap...


That bead blasted case looks incredible.

Wore the Alpinist today. It's in the running for one of my favorites right now.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hen®i (May 28, 2008)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

This is "safety strap" for my Alpinist. ;-)


----------



## nav-117 (Apr 21, 2015)

Hi all,

Long time lurker and first time poster. I've been looking at this watch for more than a year and finally decided to go for it. Placed an order with Seiya today. Also grabbed the SS bracelet. Can't wait! Will post pics as soon as I can.


----------



## Scrowl (Nov 19, 2015)

I just got my Alpinist! It's magnificent! Thanks WUS!


----------



## Hen®i (May 28, 2008)

nav-117 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Long time lurker and first time poster. I've been looking at this watch for more than a year and finally decided to go for it. Placed an order with Seiya today. Also grabbed the SS bracelet. Can't wait! Will post pics as soon as I can.


You bought also the SS bracelet !:-!
I don't dare it another $160 because of the customs here.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

With the bracelet it really is two-watches-in-one.

No SELs though, 'tis a pain to get the bracelet off IMO.

View attachment 7471522
View attachment 7471538


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

My Greene tribute to St.Patrick Day! 

View attachment 7472930


----------



## fendushi (Jun 2, 2009)

Scrowl said:


> I just got my Alpinist! It's magnificent! Thanks WRUW.
> View attachment 7443442


That green and tan combo looks fantastic!


----------



## 2415b (Jan 13, 2016)

I finally picked up a SARB017 last weekend, I love it! I've been wanting one for a long time! The stock strap is actually really nice, it's the finish that makes it total crap. Mine lasted less than 5 hours, before I took acetone to it. I completely stripped the finish off and then brought up the leather with baseball glove conditioner. Here's some before, during and after shots. It took a few days to bring back the finish on the very dry leather, but it's now very soft and I think the look best suits the watch.


----------



## rathan (Feb 5, 2013)

View attachment 7518482
View attachment 7518586


Not exactly the Swiss Alps, but here's a little taste of Texas hill country. I am clearly not a great photographer. I included a couple shots of our wildflowers. Hope y'all like.
View attachment 7518546
View attachment 7518674
View attachment 7518682


----------



## nis (Feb 23, 2016)

rathan said:


> View attachment 7518482
> View attachment 7518586
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry we can't see your photo :-/

Really nice topic, thanks gentlemen !

I'll present mine and post a photo (with the Swiss Alps if you want) as soon as possible.


----------



## southcarolina1801 (Dec 10, 2008)

Just received my Alpinist today from Chino. I immediately took the original strap off and put a beautiful handmade strap from MJleathers on.


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## fagyalllo (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## 2415b (Jan 13, 2016)

fagyalllo said:


> View attachment 7621194


I really need to get myself the bracelet, I really like way 017 looks on it.


----------



## *El Ocho 1* (Jan 7, 2009)

yeah.....I think I could always use another watch on a bracelet....


----------



## revlimiter (Dec 13, 2015)

I popped a Cincy Strap Works grey argyle onto my SARB017. Looks pretty good together!


----------



## Iandk (Mar 26, 2016)

Couldn't resist, picked one up...










On the bracelet for now until I decide on another strap for it...



2415b said:


> I finally picked up a SARB017 last weekend, I love it! I've been wanting one for a long time! The stock strap is actually really nice, it's the finish that makes it total crap. Mine lasted less than 5 hours, before I took acetone to it. I completely stripped the finish off and then brought up the leather with baseball glove conditioner. Here's some before, during and after shots. It took a few days to bring back the finish on the very dry leather, but it's now very soft and I think the look best suits the watch.


That's actually interesting to hear. I'm going to have to try that now, because that thing looked REALLY scary when I first laid eyes on it.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

southcarolina1801 said:


> Just received my Alpinist today from Chino. I immediately took the original strap off and put a beautiful handmade strap from MJleathers on.


That's a great looking strap on your Alpinist.


----------



## Kohe321 (Jan 31, 2009)

Just recently received my new Sarb017 from Seiyajapan. Just curious, does anyone know when Seiko changed to this smaller box? For the people who recently bought one, did yours come with the long box?

Some pictures of the unboxing. Note the new, smaller box where the watch lies doubled over the strap instead of stretched out.























































It really is a great watch :-!


----------



## Iandk (Mar 26, 2016)

Kohe321 said:


> Just recently received my new Sarb017 from Seiyajapan. Just curious, does anyone know when Seiko changed to this smaller box? For the people who recently bought one, did yours come with the long box?
> 
> Some pictures of the unboxing. Note the new, smaller box where the watch lies doubled over the strap instead of stretched out.


Huh, interesting. My Alpinist which arrived 2 days ago, also from Seiya Japan, came in the long box.



Kohe321 said:


> It really is a great watch :-!


Yes, yes it is.


----------



## Kohe321 (Jan 31, 2009)

Iandk said:


> Huh, interesting. My Alpinist which arrived 2 days ago, also from Seiya Japan, came in the long box.


Perhaps it is in a transitional period so there's a bit of both going around? :think:


----------



## Kohe321 (Jan 31, 2009)

A little update on "the mystery of the smaller watch box". :-d

I just checked the warranty booklet (the one containing the card) that came with mine, and at the back it says that date of production of the booklet itself is "01. 2016". The booklet and the box is probably made at around the same time, so this could be an indication that the new, smaller box is new for 2016. If you guys who recently received Sarb017s with long boxes could check your warranty booklets and see if it says 2015 on the back, this would further indicate this being the case.

The watch itself is produced in 2015 according to the case-back, but it was obviously boxed up at a later date.


----------



## Iandk (Mar 26, 2016)

The warranty booklet that came with the long box here also says 01. 2016.

Mystery still unsolved!

Edit: Serial Number on the watch is a 50 prefix, so I guess that's an October 2015 manufacture date.

Any difference there?


----------



## Kohe321 (Jan 31, 2009)

I thought the "0" meant January, but of course it makes perfect sense for it to be October since you run out of single digit numbers in September if you start with 1. Doh! So yeah, mine is made in October as well then. I guess the mystery of the small box indeed continues. As you said in the PM, perhaps they ran out of long boxes sometime in October, or they might be transitioning to this new smaller type... :think:


----------



## sleeping dog (Mar 27, 2016)

My first post, so greetings everyone! I've been into watches for nearly a year now, mostly Seikos. There's just something in the Seiko design that makes me: .
Well, enough said, here's some pics for you:


----------



## Petrolicious88 (Jan 4, 2016)

Love this watch. Would be better if it came on a bracelet.


----------



## lvl40cleric (Mar 13, 2015)

Picked this up over the weekend. To my surprise a black band(my only spare 20mm) doesn't look terrible.


----------



## *El Ocho 1* (Jan 7, 2009)

I wonder how this guy would look on a Jubilee style bracelet......anyone know of any that would fit it?


----------



## Kohe321 (Jan 31, 2009)

Iandk said:


> The warranty booklet that came with the long box here also says 01. 2016.
> 
> Mystery still unsolved!
> 
> ...





Kohe321 said:


> I thought the "0" meant January, but of course it makes perfect sense for it to be October since you run out of single digit numbers in September if you start with 1. Doh! So yeah, mine is made in October as well then. I guess the mystery of the small box indeed continues. As you said in the PM, perhaps they ran out of long boxes sometime in October, or they might be transitioning to this new smaller type... :think:


Just following up on this.

Well, what better way to get the answer then from the man himself! I sent Seiya a friendly mail asking about the short box, and he replied that for the models coming on a strap there are basically two boxes to choose from - the long and short one. He then went on to say, without me asking for it first mind you, that he is sending me a long box free of charge.

Now that's what I call great customer service and care! Seiya is simply an awesome person to do deal with. Just wanted to throw in yet another recommendation for the guy.


----------



## ERENTEA (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Kohe321 (Jan 31, 2009)

I really can't wait to get this over on a better strap! :-!


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

ERENTEA said:


> View attachment 7776810


Funny because the SARB065 was one of my first secret obsessions when i freshly joined WUS and your picture reminds that maybe it's time now to order that famous cocktail.

EDIT: I didn't realize that it was the official Alpinist thread. My apologies.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Fresh off the bench


----------



## Ace McLoud (Jun 28, 2013)

crappysurfer said:


> Fresh off the bench


I. Have. No. Words.

I won't even apologise for repeating the photo, such is it's awesomeness.


----------



## 2415b (Jan 13, 2016)

Holy cow! I just realized they were hand engraved! Stunning!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Racer-X (Jul 21, 2007)

Bead blasted


----------



## offero (Aug 31, 2014)

crappysurfer said:


> Fresh off the bench


That is beautiful craftsmanship and these Alpinists made a great canvas.


----------



## faustoklaere (Sep 14, 2015)

While on holidays in Asia, I passed by skywatches.sg Singapore store and picked up the Sarb017, but the strap it's seriously making me want to sell it and maybe try the Sarb035, I prefer a bracelet having such a good expierence with my Blumo. Anyone has a comparison of the Sarb017 and 035?


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

Rob Cox said:


> Some quick (and not very good) shots of my dusty 017 with a domed sapphire from Yobokies. I will post some better ones in natural light with a greater depth of field, maybe tomorrow.


Thanks for posting Rob! Looks great! Hard to compare pics from different camera's and people. Would you say the AR helpt a lot and is there a blueish colour to the crystal?

Thinking of getting the flat AR coated as I find the crystal reflecting a lot of light.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

Diloy Green Canvas


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

faustoklaere said:


> While on holidays in Asia, I passed by skywatches.sg Singapore store and picked up the Sarb017, but the strap it's seriously making me want to sell it and maybe try the Sarb035, I prefer a bracelet ...


Do you know there's a bracelet available for the Alpinist?
Seiko do one and Yobokies does an aftermarket one (if he has stock). I have a few pics of mine on various straps and the bracelet in this gallery: https://goo.gl/photos/d782Evx34gTtLmR96


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

Same same but different...


----------



## jaykickboxer (Apr 26, 2009)

here's mine









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

ERENTEA said:


> View attachment 7776810
> 
> 
> View attachment 7776818
> ...


wow man what a trio.


----------



## faustoklaere (Sep 14, 2015)

My Alpinist matches the green of my wife's eyes, no I know what attracted me so much to that color in the dial!


----------



## 2415b (Jan 13, 2016)

Nail polish remover and leather conditioner does wonders for the stock strap. I went from hating it to death to loving it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## offero (Aug 31, 2014)

Cool strap... Makes the Alpinist look a bit more rugged.



anabuki said:


> View attachment 7811778
> 
> 
> View attachment 7811786
> ...


----------



## offero (Aug 31, 2014)

2415b said:


> Nail polish remover and leather conditioner does wonders for the stock strap. I went from hating it to death to loving it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting. Does it dull the leather a bit?


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

offero said:


> Cool strap... Makes the Alpinist look a bit more rugged.


Rugged as the Alp mountains are. ;-)


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

I have the Darlena but I'm diggin' the Colareb Venzia Tobacco that Gelngoyne sourced. Going to pick one up for when the Darlena breaks down, or sooner.


----------



## 2415b (Jan 13, 2016)

offero said:


> Interesting. Does it dull the leather a bit?


It will totally dry it out, and strip off the glossy layer. It will look ruined, but once you put 5 or 6 coats of leather conditioner it comes out amazing. Super soft and comfy.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Janusii (Apr 18, 2016)

My SEIKO SARB017 with a Hirsch Earth Strap. I love it


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Kohe321 (Jan 31, 2009)

So I finally got around to changing out the strap on my new Sarb017. I purchased a brown Horween Shell Cordovan strap from Nomos, and talk about a lot of quality for the money! This strap is so insanely soft and pliable the watch literally melts on the wrist. So much more comfortable than the rather stiff strap that comes with the watch. This Nomos strap truly has some excellent craftmanship.

I also think this more straight forward and simple strap suits the rougher look of the Sarb017 way better as well. Really happy with it :-!


----------



## jones53219 (Mar 14, 2015)

Finally broke down and bought the "official" bracelet from Seiya ... it is not worth what is charged but it is just exactly perfect. Completely satisfied.


----------



## 2415b (Jan 13, 2016)

jones53219 said:


> Finally broke down and bought the "official" bracelet from Seiya ... it is not worth what is charged but it is just exactly perfect. Completely satisfied.
> View attachment 7869834


Looks great! I have one in route also. Hopefully, I can get a good fit.


----------



## jones53219 (Mar 14, 2015)

FYI: 7 3/8" wrist .. I took a link out on the 6 o'clock side and have it at " full extension" and it's pretty much on the money .. just enough wiggle room


----------



## faustoklaere (Sep 14, 2015)

Recoil Rob said:


> I have the Darlena but I'm diggin' the Colareb Venzia Tobacco that Gelngoyne sourced. Going to pick one up for when the Darlena breaks down, or sooner.
> 
> View attachment 7816754


i am about to pull the trigger on these Colareb Venezia but not sure about the tobacco color. Anyone has the Sarb017 in other straps colors? From the same company? I would love to see them.. My main goal is to accentuate the green part of the dial rather than the gold, and think a darker brown strap will accomplish that..


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Just sharing a photo of mine...


----------



## 2415b (Jan 13, 2016)

My bracelet came today, I'm pretty happy with it, though I agree it is a bit over priced. Also, the fit between the lugs could be better, the end links are a bit giggly. That said, it looks great and is very comfy.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pjviitas (Feb 29, 2012)

12hr freezer test...didn't affect it in the slightest


----------



## Timbre (Apr 17, 2014)

Kudos to your freezer test. Phase don't do it in summer or if you live in topics. Condensation!!!


----------



## sleeping dog (Mar 27, 2016)

Trying out this new Marine Nationale. Might be my strap of choice for the coming summer!


----------



## Looper30 (Sep 22, 2014)

sleeping dog said:


> Trying out this new Marine Nationale. Might be my strap of choice for the coming summer!
> 
> View attachment 7913474
> View attachment 7913490


Very nice strap there. I currently have mine on a khaki nato from crown & buckle.


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

sleeping dog said:


> Trying out this new Marine Nationale. Might be my strap of choice for the coming summer!
> 
> View attachment 7913474
> View attachment 7913490


I don't usually like NATO straps, but that looks great with that little hint of yellow.


----------



## DeepEye (Sep 1, 2011)

I bought a squale mesh lately, for my 1521, but i found it fits better my Alpinist


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

Finally got it.
Thank you ebay for this brace!


----------



## joep2k (Feb 10, 2016)

I am struggling majorly with getting the spring bars off at the strap. There doesn't appear to be a slot to stick the spring bar tool into. No such issues with SARB033 and 013. Are there any suggestions or a special tool for it?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

joep2k said:


> I am struggling majorly with getting the spring bars off at the strap. There doesn't appear to be a slot to stick the spring bar tool into. No such issues with SARB033 and 013. Are there any suggestions or a special tool for it?


Are you talking about removing the stock leather strap? Just jam your tool in at the edge or compress the edge of the strap with your thumb to expose the end of the springbar. Straps don't usually have access slots unless they have fitted ends made of molded plastic.


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

Yobokies domed sapphire crystal has the effect of doubling the lume dots!








I fitted the crystal a while ago and another from Yobokies for my Citizen Promaster. I thought that they seemed to slide into the gasket a little too easily compared to the Crystal times ones I have fitted to my SKX's and Orient Mako/Rays.
This makes me very wary of using them in water.

I also got two straps for 99 pence each! A green one and this brown one. A bit of cheap fun and they are OK.


----------



## freight (Jan 4, 2016)

Could someone please let me know the lug to lug measurement of the SARB017 in *inches*? I know the lug width is 20mm, but I'd like to know the lug to lug length. The attached photo is the measurement I'm looking for.

Thank you!


----------



## Looper30 (Sep 22, 2014)

freight said:


> Could someone please let me know the lug to lug measurement of the SARB017 in *inches*? I know the lug width is 20mm, but I'd like to know the lug to lug length. The attached photo is the measurement I'm looking for.
> 
> Thank you!
> View attachment 7958058


The lug to lug is around 47mm which equals just a smidgen over 1.85 inches. Are you worried that it'll be too wide?


----------



## freight (Jan 4, 2016)

Looper30 said:


> The lug to lug is around 47mm which equals just a smidgen over 1.85 inches. Are you worried that it'll be too wide?


Thank you! I wanted to know because I am having a strap made and need to know this measurement (my Alpinist is en route from Japan so I can't measure myself yet). I don't think it will be too wide for me as my wrist is 8".


----------



## YoureTerrific (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Tilt2Turn (Sep 3, 2015)

Based on the picture, it looks like you are looking for the distance between the springbars. That distance is approximately 42.5 mm, or 1.67 inches.


----------



## Tilt2Turn (Sep 3, 2015)

I just received my Alpinist in the mail today. It's my first mechanical watch. It feels solid and looks great.


----------



## pandahill (Jul 13, 2012)

Ready to pull the trigger on a sarb017

Who has the best price at the moment inc shipping to Australia?

Is there any difference buying from seiya/chino/rakuten etc or buying from Amazon or eBay in terms of warranty or after sale service?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pandahill (Jul 13, 2012)

Anyone know about Massdrop or interested in buying a sarb017 also?

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-alpinist-watch


----------



## pandahill (Jul 13, 2012)

Delete double post, sorry


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## faustoklaere (Sep 14, 2015)

Was about to sell my Alpinist that I bought a month ago for a SARB035, but while taking these pics for eBay, I backed up and fell in love all over again with it, and going to keep it..for my wardrobe the 035 it's too dressy and a bit boring.. I'm keeping my 017 it's such a unique piece, that green shade its mesmerizing, and got a good deal for it, my Blumo would be my dressy option, and love how comfortable its on wrist the Alpinist, also just ordered a Colareb Venezia in tobacco color, the OEM strap its not good, will post pics when I get it.


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

anabuki said:


> View attachment 7965426
> 
> 
> View attachment 7965434
> ...


Looks great on the bracelet. Please show us the watch that is lurking in the top left of your pics (and the other for that matter).


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

I find the safest way to remove bars where access is a problem is not to jam anything in there and risk scratching the lugs. Instead I use a 2ft length of 50lb braided fishing line. Wrap it around the bar twice as close to the lug as possible and then pull down, should come right out, no scratches.



taike said:


> Are you talking about removing the stock leather strap? Just jam your tool in at the edge or compress the edge of the strap with your thumb to expose the end of the springbar. Straps don't usually have access slots unless they have fitted ends made of molded plastic.


----------



## chadwright (Feb 28, 2015)

Tilt2Turn said:


> I just received my Alpinist in the mail today. It's my first mechanical watch. It feels solid and looks great.
> View attachment 7961218


Congrats on your first mechanical watch. You picked a great one.


----------



## freight (Jan 4, 2016)

Does anyone know if the OEM bracelet would fit an 8" wrist? I'm thinking of getting it but don't know if it will be too small for me.


----------



## pandahill (Jul 13, 2012)

pandahill said:


> Anyone know about Massdrop or interested in buying a sarb017 also?
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-alpinist-watch


Mass drop deal is live today I pulled the trigger on one at 345usd


----------



## rong338 (Jan 29, 2015)

pandahill said:


> Mass drop deal is live today I pulled the trigger on one at 345usd


Same here, they are flying.


----------



## faustoklaere (Sep 14, 2015)

I recieved yesterday the Colareb Venezia in tobacco color and must admit that I'm so impressed, you really feel the quality of this hand made leather in Italy on your wrist, super comfortable and complements quite well with the green, I will definetly be pick up another one with the next watch purchase..I was debating between this one and the Hirsch Marine in brown tried it on a store and I much prefer the Colareb! The only thing better was the 100m water resistant aspect, but for the water I have my Blumo !


----------



## nis (Feb 23, 2016)

Hi there, here is my Alpinist !
Can you guess in which material is made this strap ? (see below)
































Yeah ! You're right, this is a cheap strap made out of ostrich leg !


----------



## faustoklaere (Sep 14, 2015)

The Alpinist has been taking all the wrist time since a got it! My Blumo is getting a little jealous! But I think it's a good balance of my little JDM Collection.. One for the beach and one for the land..


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

My first automatic and still a favorite.


----------



## Control187 (Nov 19, 2015)

This guy was waiting for me when I got in tonight. 


















It's the second 55**** serial Seiko I have purchased for my twin boys, born 5/15/15. They will get these when old enough to be responsible for them.

I was excited enough to put this guy down.










And that has been hard to do.

I want to thank the WUS community, I have purchased all of these watches here. And much to my wife's chagrin, you are all excellent enablers... Ummm, I mean resources for this kind of stuff.

Here is the twin:









Cheers!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pentameter (Aug 14, 2014)

I know this is f21, but that Omega is GORGEOUS… god I want one. It looks great on that NATO too, is it navy blue or is that just the lighting?


----------



## Control187 (Nov 19, 2015)

Pentameter said:


> I know this is f21, but that Omega is GORGEOUS&#8230; god I want one. It looks great on that NATO too, is it navy blue or is that just the lighting?


It's a navy blue. I have been debating whether to get the blue Spectre deployant strap and that was the closest i had to mimic the color.

I love the look of the 2500 Aqua Terra, but I was disappoint in how well it hit the marks (it's the quartz movement 1538). I think my Seiko quartz does a way better job. Oh well.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## freight (Jan 4, 2016)

My new favorite!


----------



## freight (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## freight (Jan 4, 2016)

Is it normal for the date to change to the following day before 12pm? 

Meaning, it was 11:50 on May 6th but the date on my watch was already showing May 7th.


----------



## freight (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## dufus (Apr 13, 2016)

sleeping dog said:


> My first post, so greetings everyone! I've been into watches for nearly a year now, mostly Seikos. There's just something in the Seiko design that makes me: .
> Well, enough said, here's some pics for you:
> 
> View attachment 7738922
> ...


Very nice (good of you to get some decent landscape in the shot......) - what strap is that?


----------



## Santho (Sep 14, 2015)

freight said:


> Is it normal for the date to change to the following day before 12pm?
> 
> Meaning, it was 11:50 on May 6th but the date on my watch was already showing May 7th.


That's normal. In my case, the date starts to move at 10:30 and at 11:50 the new date is completely visible.


----------



## freight (Jan 4, 2016)

Santho said:


> That's normal. In my case, the date starts to move at 10:30 and at 11:50 the new date is completely visible.


Thanks. This is my first Seiko and I am used to the date "flipping" right at midnight, so I was slightly alarmed.


----------



## El @ (Dec 28, 2012)

freight said:


> Thanks. This is my first Seiko and I am used to the date "flipping" right at midnight, so I was slightly alarmed.


Not completely normal. The hands should be realigned so date starts moving after 11 and changes at 12 plus or minus 5 minutes.


----------



## faustoklaere (Sep 14, 2015)

Now trying it with the Hirsch Mariner Brown 100m water resistant leather, now can take advantage of the 200m wr of the Sarb017! I think it looks better than the Colareb that I tried it when I just got the watch!


----------



## Smoothtoquer (Aug 18, 2015)

I believe this is one of the best watch photos that I have done to date.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

faustoklaere said:


> Now trying it with the Hirsch Mariner Brown 100m water resistant leather, now can take advantage of the 200m wr of the Sarb017...


But what if the strap fails at 100m and you lose the watch?


----------



## faustoklaere (Sep 14, 2015)

Hehe, it mostly will be used in the shower and swimming pool, so not really a problem.. For the sea I have my Blumo with the steel bracelet!


----------



## faustoklaere (Sep 14, 2015)

I'm totally in love with this combo! Brings out that gorgeous green shade! Definitely a unique timepiece! Never selling it!


----------



## jaykickboxer (Apr 26, 2009)

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## faustoklaere (Sep 14, 2015)

Riding the subway with my trusty Alpinist! Keeps great time so I don't miss my trains!!


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## freight (Jan 4, 2016)

These photos are making me want to get the OEM bracelet.


----------



## dulaney22 (Oct 23, 2015)

Love the look of this model, but had one and returned it because the bezel moved with any little touch. Yeah, OCD,but wanted it square. Anything that prevents this?


----------



## Control187 (Nov 19, 2015)

dulaney22 said:


> Love the look of this model, but had one and returned it because the bezel moved with any little touch. Yeah, OCD,but wanted it square. Anything that prevents this?


Glue

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## faustoklaere (Sep 14, 2015)

dulaney22 said:


> Love the look of this model, but had one and returned it because the bezel moved with any little touch. Yeah, OCD,but wanted it square. Anything that prevents this?


How easy? Just with normal wear or when you touched the compass crown?? I've found that mine doesn't move unless I engage the crown..


----------



## rong338 (Jan 29, 2015)

New arrival.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snowman40 (May 12, 2013)

Had mine a few weeks, but only started wearing it last week as it was a birthday present to myself.

Initially I was quite disappointed in it as it looked too small, but actually it wears really nicely and I'm very pleased with it now.

I did get shot of the awful OEM strap though, putting on a nice Colareb instead (Same one as faustoklaere earlier in the thread).

I don't care where the bezel points, the idea of a compass bezel being 'square' seems impossible to me...

M


----------



## rong338 (Jan 29, 2015)

snowman40 said:


> View attachment 8179178
> 
> 
> Had mine a few weeks, but only started wearing it last week as it was a birthday present to myself.
> ...


I agree. Only been wearing it a day and I felt the same disappointment when I put it on but it has grown on me since then. I think I was underwhelmed because the watch I swapped it out with was my LE sumo.


----------



## dulaney22 (Oct 23, 2015)

faustoklaere said:


> How easy? Just with normal wear or when you touched the compass crown?? I've found that mine doesn't move unless I engage the crown..


Just normal movement. Guess I was engaging the crown. Seemed everytime I had it on a while it had moved counter-clockwise some.


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

dulaney22 said:


> Love the look of this model, but had one and returned it because the bezel moved with any little touch. Yeah, OCD,but wanted it square. Anything that prevents this?


That's normal but very messed up by having the seller deal with a Seiko design issue and eating the cost of a refund. 0/10, would not sell a watch to you.


----------



## Pentameter (Aug 14, 2014)

dulaney22 said:


> Love the look of this model, but had one and returned it because the bezel moved with any little touch. Yeah, OCD,but wanted it square. Anything that prevents this?


yeah that drives me nuts as well. I think that is the big flaw with this model - assuming people actually use that compass bezel, that could really screw you up if you're out in the woods or something. Seems like it shouldn't be that hard to make it so it's just slightly harder to turn.


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

dulaney22 said:


> Love the look of this model, but had one and returned it because the bezel moved with any little touch. Yeah, OCD,but wanted it square. Anything that prevents this?


Cognitive Behavioural Therapy?


----------



## 2415b (Jan 13, 2016)

freight said:


> These photos are making me want to get the OEM bracelet.


I have the OEM bracelet and I do think it looks great. However, I have two issues with it. It is really giggle at the lugs and I fall in between for sizing, one more micro adjust and it would fit perfectly.


----------



## faustoklaere (Sep 14, 2015)

snowman40 said:


> View attachment 8179178
> 
> 
> Had mine a few weeks, but only started wearing it last week as it was a birthday present to myself.
> ...


Glad you got inspired by the Colareb! By the way how did you like that leather band? Currently I change it to a Hirsch mariner but I like the softness of the Colareb, but what I love about he Hirsch it's the water resistance!


----------



## Control187 (Nov 19, 2015)

Pentameter said:


> yeah that drives me nuts as well. I think that is the big flaw with this model - assuming people actually use that compass bezel, that could really screw you up if you're out in the woods or something. Seems like it shouldn't be that hard to make it so it's just slightly harder to turn.


To be clear though, it doesn't float and rotate, you reset when you stop and position for a new coordinate I believe. Based on time of day and sun position. So it doesn't matter if it moves while you walk because no one can walk in perfectly straight lines through terrain.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

jaykickboxer said:


> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


A UK owner, great!


----------



## fluffiga_bjorn (May 20, 2016)

2415b said:


> I have the OEM bracelet and I do think it looks great. However, I have two issues with it. It is really giggle at the lugs and I fall in between for sizing, one more micro adjust and it would fit perfectly.


I had the same issue with the solid end links being very loose between the lugs when I first got the OEM bracelet. Found out it was because I used the 1.5mm spring bars that came with the bracelet. I changed them out to the original 1.8mm ones that came with the watch, and voila, problem solved. Have you tried this?


----------



## 2415b (Jan 13, 2016)

fluffiga_bjorn said:


> I had the same issue with the solid end links being very loose between the lugs when I first got the OEM bracelet. Found out it was because I used the 1.5mm spring bars that came with the bracelet. I changed them out to the original 1.8mm ones that came with the watch, and voila, problem solved. Have you tried this?


I haven't but I did notice they were on the thin side! I'll order up some new spring bars tonight! Thanks for the tip.


----------



## 2415b (Jan 13, 2016)

I pulled the spring bars off the OEM leather strap and used them on the bracelet and it worked perfect! Such a better fit and the tinny giggle sound is gone. Thanks again for the tip! --Mark


----------



## fluffiga_bjorn (May 20, 2016)

2415b said:


> I pulled the spring bars off the OEM leather strap and used them on the bracelet and it worked perfect! Such a better fit and the tinny giggle sound is gone. Thanks again for the tip! --Mark


I'm glad that worked. :-! Happy for you!


----------



## Greenbuttskunk (Jul 26, 2012)

Old picture, but love the way it captures how the light affects the personality of the face. I think I had complained on this thread (or another thread) previously about the wild positional variance of my Alpinist, even after being regulated. Well, happy to report that it settled down a bit after regulation and runs very consistently at +2 to +4/spd. Love this watch!


----------



## revlimiter (Dec 13, 2015)

I picked up a Horween leather strap from Cincy Strap Works and wasted no time pairing it with my Alpinist.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

After having this watch for over year and usually keeping it on brown straps I finally gave in to green and I really enjoy it like this. 








Still a favorite in my modest collection.


----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

Here's mine on a bracelet!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## de_link (Apr 18, 2016)

My first post ever. I'd like to change the strap someday but for now I'm enjoying as is.


----------



## Franz-Anton (Dec 26, 2015)

My new Alpinist with a Hirsch Medium Brown Ascot strap.........


----------



## kjetil_s (Dec 27, 2013)

In it's right element

⌚


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

kjetil_s said:


> In it's right element
> 
> ⌚


Hm, kjetil, a scandinavian name. It's not swedish, and judging from the height of that hill it can't be danish. Noreg?


----------



## antcastillo (Mar 10, 2013)

Enviado desde mi SGP611 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kjetil_s (Dec 27, 2013)

Tickstart said:


> Hm, kjetil, a scandinavian name. It's not swedish, and judging from the height of that hill it can't be danish. Noreg?


That is correct  Neighbor from Sweden?

⌚


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

kjetil_s said:


> That is correct  Neighbor from Sweden?
> 
> ⌚


Yep!


----------



## kjetil_s (Dec 27, 2013)

Tickstart said:


> Yep!


Good to see some locals in here⌚

⌚


----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

Franz-Anton said:


> My new Alpinist with a Hirsch Medium Brown Ascot strap.........
> View attachment 8297762


I love that strap! I've got it on my Sarb065.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)

My 4th generation Seiko Alpinist GMT 8F56 movement Titanium Prospex HAQ Quartz SBCJ019. Here is a small snippet about this watch that comes from the ultimate seiko alpinist guide. 
The Ultimate Seiko Alpinist Collectors Guide - The Spring Bar
*Alpinist 8F56*

In 2003, a new Alpinist hit the market sporting the classic black and cream colored face and used the same inner bezel compass as the 1995 Prospex. The 2003 Alpinist is more commonly known as the 8F56. In fact, the Seiko Alpinist GMT Titanium Prospex HAQ Quartz SBCJ019 is one of the rarest models ever made. If you have the opportunity to buy this watch and you have the budget, do not hesitate because you will not be disappointed. It is a discontinued model and uses a highly revered 8F56 super accurate quartz movement. The GMT, as it is also known by, has the ability adjust from one time zone to another by way of the hour hand that moves separately from the other hands. Other features include a 10 Year lithium battery, a dual direction rotating inner bezel compass, perpetual calendar and 10 bar water resistance. The GMT is not only a collector's item; it is a more affordable watch in comparison to other Seiko collectibles which increases its popularity. The case dimensions consist of a 38.5mm width and a 11.5mm thickness. 













*






*


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Well that is kickass


----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)

Which Alpinist is your favorite? 4th gen or 5th gen?


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

nnawas said:


> Which Alpinist is your favorite? 4th gen or 5th gen?
> View attachment 8320986


I always tought the the black one was another model, are you saying that the black one is the "newer alpinist"?
Is the green one in production or it has been dismissed?


----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)

The black alpinist "Discontinued" was made from 2003-2006 "4th Generation". The green alpinist "5th Generation SARB series" is still in production. There is an awesome alpinist guide that takes you through the history of the Seiko Alpinist from the first model to present day. 
The Ultimate Seiko Alpinist Collectors Guide - The Spring Bar


----------



## kjetil_s (Dec 27, 2013)

Love the look on that black one! But, quartz damn it?! No go for me

⌚


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

nnawas said:


> Which Alpinist is your favorite? 4th gen or 5th gen?
> View attachment 8320986


Man, that's a good looking green Alpinist.  But the black beauty is really nice as well. The hunt begins....


----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)

Not all quartz are the same. 

I had the same mentality myself a few months ago until i took the time to read up on quartz. The $40 Casio watches at target runs about +/- 15 seconds a month @ a frequency of 32kHz. High Accuracy Quartz (HAQ) are in the 10 seconds per YEAR and are running at 196kHz-262kHz. Some of the best quartz out there is the A660 citizen (5 seconds a year) movement and the revered Seiko 8F56 & 9F (10-20 seconds a year). 
Not everyone will appreciate these specs nor will they appreciate the technology built into them. Its not for everyone, but for the very few, they KNOW the astounding level of accuracy that's strapped onto their wrists.


----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)

Thanks a bunch Russ!


----------



## kjetil_s (Dec 27, 2013)

All the hands are in the same position in all of the photos? The red one is GMT right? How come the seconds-hand don't move?

I really like the looks of it, great watch, but for me it should have been automatic. But that's just me.

⌚


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Velorum (Jan 16, 2014)

Now on my third!


----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)

kjetil_s said:


> All the hands are in the same position in all of the photos? The red one is GMT right? How come the seconds-hand don't move?
> 
> I really like the looks of it, great watch, but for me it should have been automatic. But that's just me.
> 
> ⌚


It needs a battery

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Lume shot. Coming inside to grab a beer.


----------



## svetoslav (Jan 21, 2014)

I am waiting for one from Seiya  I hate going through customs and all, but I love this watch so much that I could not stop myself buying it.


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

Swapped out the Colareb for a vintage style strap.


----------



## svetoslav (Jan 21, 2014)

It is a nice strap. What is it? I personally find this watch most beautiful on SS bracelet. I think it puts it into a completely new category.


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

nice nnawas, I have both alpinists too, the green and the 8F56. Both awesome


----------



## stselvia (May 30, 2016)

I wear mine on a black g10 nato. I wasnt sure how it would work until I tried it. Probably one of my favorite watches.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

stselvia said:


> I wear mine on a black g10 nato. I wasnt sure how it would work until I tried it. Probably one of my favorite watches.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


pics?


----------



## stselvia (May 30, 2016)

As soon as I get home in a couple of days I'll get some up.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

svetoslav said:


> It is a nice strap. What is it? I personally find this watch most beautiful on SS bracelet. I think it puts it into a completely new category.


It's the tanned Liguria from cheapest nato straps. 👍


----------



## svetoslav (Jan 21, 2014)

I have received my Alpinist and I am absolutely stunned by this beauty of a watch. Interestingly I do not find the stock band that terrible. I intend to wear the watch on it for a while, before switch to the SS bracelet. The only thing that I don't like much is the sound from the rotor. It is much noisier than my other watches. I hope it is normal for 6R15 movement?


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

mcnabbanov said:


> nice nnawas, I have both alpinists too, the green and the 8F56. Both awesome


As promised GMT titanium Alpinist today


----------



## 2415b (Jan 13, 2016)

mcnabbanov said:


> As promised GMT titanium Alpinist today


Wow, I love that GMT.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svetoslav (Jan 21, 2014)

Well, I've put my new Alpinist on its Seiko bracelet and it is astonishing. I suppose I would never change to strap again no matter how high quality it is. Here are some photos I've taken in different lighting conditions. I am in love 

In bright sunlight 








At dusk 








In the shadows


----------



## de_link (Apr 18, 2016)

On a worn and wound mahogany


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

mcnabbanov said:


> As promised GMT titanium Alpinist today


You win. 
Is there a way to get one of those without having to sell a kidney?


----------



## Petrolicious88 (Jan 4, 2016)

svetoslav said:


> Well, I've put my new Alpinist on its Seiko bracelet and it is astonishing. I suppose I would never change to strap again no matter how high quality it is. Here are some photos I've taken in different lighting conditions. I am in love
> 
> Where did you purchase the bracelet? Seiyan?


----------



## javadave (May 26, 2010)

Petrolicious88 said:


> svetoslav said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I've put my new Alpinist on its Seiko bracelet and it is astonishing. I suppose I would never change to strap again no matter how high quality it is. Here are some photos I've taken in different lighting conditions. I am in love
> ...


----------



## svetoslav (Jan 21, 2014)

I've got my bracelet together with the watch from Seiya. It is not cheap, but I find the quality quite decent. I would have preferred one more microadjusment hole though.


----------



## Poseiden (Mar 17, 2014)

I bought a Alpinist for my son, but I like it so much I keep borrowing it


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

Great watch. Just find it difficult to decide how to wear it (aka first world problems)


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

I *love* the strap with the green stitch, where did you get it?


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

LordBrettSinclair said:


> I *love* the strap with the green stitch, where did you get it?


Green stitch on burgundy is a handmade by PAVSTRAPS, green on green is Colareb Venezia. Cheers


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

On a green Clockwork Synergy strap.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

v1triol said:


> Great watch. Just find it difficult to decide how to wear it (aka first world problems)


Green strap wins for me, really good looking one


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

One more vote for the green strap !


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

mplsabdullah said:


> On a green Clockwork Synergy strap.
> View attachment 8470458


Nice

That looks like a very dark green. Can you post a daylight shot?
Thx


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

Seppia said:


> You win.
> Is there a way to get one of those without having to sell a kidney?


take a look at yahoo auctions japan through buyee or other site. Can find one for $300 or so, likely


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

mcnabbanov said:


> take a look at yahoo auctions japan through buyee or other site. Can find one for $300 or so, likely


Great info
Thanks a lot. 
What do you use? Buyee asks for registration, is that safe?
Sorry but never used any of these sites.


----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

MuckyMark said:


> Nice
> 
> That looks like a very dark green. Can you post a daylight shot?
> Thx


Not quite daylight but I hope this helps some


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy (Mar 19, 2016)

nnawas said:


> Which Alpinist is your favorite? 4th gen or 5th gen?
> View attachment 8320986


Third gen? 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kjetil_s (Dec 27, 2013)

⌚


----------



## netwatch (Apr 25, 2016)

sweet setup watch & lather rustic leather band.


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## seabiscuit23 (Nov 30, 2015)

Anyone knows how to get an extra link for the SARB017 bracelet? mine is a bit tight.. or anyone who can sell me an extra link?


----------



## Skeleton-Key (Sep 10, 2015)

A few months ago, the prices for the SARB017 appeared to be in freefall, dipping to $350 on authorized dealers like Long Island Watch and SeiyaJapan. Now I can't find one under $400. What happened? Is this normal for this watch, and will the prices lower again soon?


----------



## El @ (Dec 28, 2012)

Skeleton-Key said:


> A few months ago, the prices for the SARB017 appeared to be in freefall, dipping to $350 on authorized dealers like Long Island Watch and SeiyaJapan. Now I can't find one under $400. What happened? Is this normal for this watch, and will the prices lower again soon?


The yen is now 20% stronger.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Skeleton-Key said:


> A few months ago, the prices for the SARB017 appeared to be in freefall, dipping to $350 on authorized dealers like Long Island Watch and SeiyaJapan. Now I can't find one under $400. What happened? Is this normal for this watch, and will the prices lower again soon?


$373 on Amazon right now with 2 day shipping and free returns. https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SARB01...843&sr=1-1&nodeID=6358539011&keywords=sarb017


----------



## kjetil_s (Dec 27, 2013)

⌚


----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm back. Long story short: sold my alpinist last year due to needed funds. Missed it too much. Girlfriend buys me another as a birthday surprise present. This one is here to stay forever. I now have a Hirsch louisianalook alligator strap, camo nato, and clockwork synergy worn light brown nato.

Decided to do something different. Here it is with the camo nato. I kinda like it.


----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)

Glad some of you enjoyed the camo. Here it is with a clockwork synergy worn light brown leather nato and a hirsch louisianalook brown.


----------



## *El Ocho 1* (Jan 7, 2009)

Just got an email from Massdrop that they have it on a group buy for $339

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-...otional 2016-07-26&utm_term=Daily Promotional


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

KogKiller said:


> View attachment 8848066


That looks surprisingly good. I read your post while the pic was loading and thought it would look terrible. Nice work!


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)

@Kogkiller, pretty nice indeed. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## ChewieMantou (Aug 4, 2016)

Ig0r said:


> Hello fellow Alpinist Owners! Have mine delivered 2 days ago, still waiting for the strap to arrive, OEM is non-usable IMO.
> Have inspected this thoroughly by now and hope you can help me to clarify 2 points if possible.
> 1. When shake up and down, I have a feeling that rotor is moving up and down the pivot (not clockwise or counterclockwise). Do you experience the same with your Alpinists?
> 2. There is slight gap between case and back - like on attached picture, and there is similar at 2, 4, 8, 10 o'clock. Do you have the same?
> ...


Hello, new Member of Watchuseek, just bought a SARB017 No gap like yours. But on mine bezel There is a dent inwards. (Like a little cut out ) Not very noticeable unless i stare at it. I hope this is normal. No gap in the bottom of the watch.

Hope this help.

kind regards,
Mantou


----------



## El @ (Dec 28, 2012)

ChewieMantou said:


> Hello, new Member of Watchuseek, just bought a SARB017 No gap like yours. But on mine bezel There is a dent inwards. (Like a little cut out ) Not very noticeable unless i stare at it. I hope this is normal. No gap in the bottom of the watch.


That is to remove the bezel but it should be located between lower lugs not on the side. However I recommend not to mess with it at this point becase refitting the bezel without pinching the gasket is very difficult.


----------



## ChewieMantou (Aug 4, 2016)

Ah, I had thought first is damage but then i saw how perfect it was cut it could be something ment to be there. With your explanation it make sense. Ps it is on the top. At the 12 o clock position.

Will leave it alone as it is then.

Kind regards,
Mantou


----------



## stselvia (May 30, 2016)

Love mine on a clockwork synergy nato. Excuse the date. It's in the middle of the date change.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)

She's looking great on NATO too !


----------



## freddirty (Aug 4, 2016)

My Alpinist on green lizard skin:


----------



## Drmrey (Jul 24, 2016)

Out in the wild (of my mother's garden) with the Alpinist!


----------



## ChewieMantou (Aug 4, 2016)

Replaced the original band as it is so bad that it is hurting mine skin when I try it on the first time... Replaced it now with a Hirsch cognac colour leather strap. Much softer and enjoy it ever minute of it


----------



## fnl (Jun 13, 2016)

I've had mine for three weeks now and it is definitely a keeper.


----------



## jackloveswatches (Aug 9, 2016)

Bought mine last week, interesting number change from 00E0 to 00E1


----------



## vbluep51 (Jan 10, 2012)

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Littlecheese (Jul 19, 2014)

Guys.. Someone knows if the Alpinist is antimagnetic? 


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## jackloveswatches (Aug 9, 2016)

Littlecheese said:


> Guys.. Someone knows if the Alpinist is antimagnetic?
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk









according to their website, yes


----------



## Littlecheese (Jul 19, 2014)

jackloveswatches said:


> View attachment 9014569
> according to their website, yes


Thanks 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Wearing mine today. 







Still a favorite.



fnl said:


> I've had mine for three weeks now and it is definitely a keeper.


May I know more details on this strap please.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

Winner of Power Reserve Competition. ;-)


----------



## rstl99 (Apr 1, 2016)

deleted


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## pandahill (Jul 13, 2012)

Happy birthday to me...








Now the strap search begins, the one included is truly awful. I thought you were all being a bit picky, but I have had a better straps from $15 watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## congressoflouts (Aug 15, 2016)

hey. i'm a new owner. bought from seiya a few days ago. today is day two of the alpinist.
I love this watch. love it. sold my citizen BN0148-54E to get this, got hammered by UK customs - costs seventy pounds. ugh.
first thing my girlfriend noticed was the strap - ha! she was not a fan. im not going to change it just yet, maybe try the nail polish remover trick and scuff it up a bit, get rid of the gloss and give a natual worn look.

its my first automatic, i noticed the rattle which was a bit unnerving, but apparently thats ok?
and also the compass crown has some lateral movement, about a mm. i dont know if the crown is losely fitted to the mechanism, or its 'wobbly' which has caused some concern over the water resistance.
I've heard the compass bezel is not connected to the inner workings of the watch and doesnt affect the 200m WR. i'd love to hear more about this.
Anyway as everyone has said, its the dial that won me over. looks different at all times of the day. matt green, gold tinted and sometimes an aged patina. 
i love the green and classic look. the previous Citizen BN0148-54E was a bit of a diver and it occured to me i'm not a big swimmer, the green and the compass reminds me of the homeland: Wales. i love the UK for its rolling green hills and fields and this is the connect i associate with the watch. its a land watch. the water resistance is an added bonus for safety for when i go swiming (sea or lake).
Its a present to myself prior to my wedding next month, deffo gonna wear it on the big day, maybe get a smarter strap for then, dress it up.
i dont think i'll buy another watch. 
oh and i've just read from start to finish all 138 pages to this thread. ha!


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

My two Greenies with cheapestnatostrapsdotcom


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

After seeing posts with bracelets on the Alpinist I poked around my strap collection and found this one off my VSA field watch. Surprisingly it fits ok. A small gap in the corners where the end links are rounded but overall not bad IMHO. I wish it tapered down to 18 but it gives me an idea what it's like to wear this on a bracelet.


----------



## ChewieMantou (Aug 4, 2016)

Hello, the orignal band look actually worse in person then in picture I saw on the net. Get a new soft leather wristband as replacement you will defintly love it and I am sure it will work at your wedding. I feel the dial of this watch is actyally alot more leaning towards a dress watch then a tool/field watch. Ps. Also had 80 euro on custom fee in the Netherland... Europe want to prevent people people from importing. But they forgot some items are just not sold on the Europe market... Also best wishes for your upcoming wedding.

*** Summer heat got the best of me and ordered a new Nato strap. (Brown and Navy blue). Saw only one person post picture on other site which pair a Alpinist with a navy strap was first not too sure but after wearing it for a day or two it is comfortable look nice and less sticky.







Kind regards,
Terry


----------



## ChewieMantou (Aug 4, 2016)

anabuki said:


> View attachment 9164162
> 
> 
> View attachment 9164186
> ...


Hello, the green leather band from colareb also look very nice on it. I believe just few page ago someone post picture of it.

Kind regards,
Terry


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

ChewieMantou said:


> Hello, the green leather band from colareb also look very nice on it. I believe just few page ago someone post picture of it.
> 
> Kind regards,
> Terry


This is not colareb. 
This is cheapestnatostraps. :-D


----------



## antcastillo (Mar 10, 2013)

.....enviado desde mi Z3C


----------



## VictorRH (Aug 1, 2016)

Unplugged


----------



## kjetil_s (Dec 27, 2013)

vbluep51 said:


> What strap is that?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


I bought it used, but I know it's from strapcode..









⌚


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

On Istrap faux gator with butterfly deployment clasp.


----------



## pandahill (Jul 13, 2012)

Anyone know where to find this Brown Cream Green Nato?

Looks brilliant on the Sarb017 Alpinist








Image from Instragram


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

This looks the business. What strap is this?



anabuki;25
010794 said:


> View attachment 6795042
> 
> 
> View attachment 6795050
> ...


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

shark mesh


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Nice bracelet!


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

anabuki said:


> View attachment 9253506


For some reason all I can think of is Robin Hood! 

Very unique and interesting strap! :-! CAn you tell us more about it? :think: Is it homemade?!?

- Thomas


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

pandahill said:


> Anyone know where to find this Brown Cream Green Nato?
> 
> Looks brilliant on the Sarb017 Alpinist
> 
> View attachment 9216962


Is it this one?
Brown / Beige / Green Stripe Nato Watch Strap : 20mm


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

ThomasH said:


> For some reason all I can think of is Robin Hood!
> Very unique and interesting strap! :-! CAn you tell us more about it? :think: Is it homemade?!?
> - Thomas


Thank you!
Homemade? Of course! 
NOT! ;-)
This is soft and very comfortable strap.

KVARNSJÖ SUEDE WATCHBAND MOSS GREENfrom cheapestnatostrapdotcom.

The only homemade by me is slightly modded stitch with some "gold" added.









Robin Hood Men In Tights GIF - Find & Share on GIPHY


----------



## Evanssprky (May 14, 2012)

Dinnertime pint time, rocking on a nato.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Evanssprky said:


> Dinnertime pint time, rocking on a nato.


Seiko buckle is a nice touch!


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

Nailed it! Wonderful combo.



anabuki said:


> View attachment 9253498
> 
> 
> View attachment 9253506
> ...


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## 2415b (Jan 13, 2016)

Evanssprky said:


> Dinnertime pint time, rocking on a nato.


That's a nice looking nato, where did you find it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pandahill (Jul 13, 2012)

Higs said:


>


Broken image?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pandahill (Jul 13, 2012)

Higs said:


> Is it this one?
> Brown / Beige / Green Stripe Nato Watch Strap : 20mm


I believe you have found it sir, Thank you so much!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rstl99 (Apr 1, 2016)

congressoflouts said:


> hey. i'm a new owner.
> Anyway as everyone has said, its the dial that won me over. looks different at all times of the day. matt green, gold tinted and sometimes an aged patina.
> i love the green and classic look. the previous Citizen BN0148-54E was a bit of a diver and it occured to me i'm not a big swimmer, the green and the compass reminds me of the homeland: Wales. i love the UK for its rolling green hills and fields and this is the connect i associate with the watch. its a land watch. the water resistance is an added bonus for safety for when i go swiming (sea or lake).
> i dont think i'll buy another watch.


Nice post and I echo many of your sentiments about the watch. Definitely a "land watch" as you put it, which fits my lifestyle a lot more than a diver!
I used to own an old Series Land Rover in green colour, and the Alpinist would have fit it to a tee, especially when green-laning in the English countryside (something I could only dream about since I live in Canada!)
Like you, I hope this watch is The One for me, and that I never have to buy another one (I already have a couple of quartz beaters for situations when I don't want to risk damage to the Alpinist).
I wish you and your spouse a lovely wedding and a long happy life together.


----------



## Evanssprky (May 14, 2012)

Hi, the nato was bought years ago on eBay, cheap enough, but can't remember the seller. The buckle was bought from Tungchoy, very good value and definitely a good finishing touch.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

WHAT?!

;-)


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## COYI (Feb 4, 2016)

Here's my Alpinist with a mountain backdrop


----------



## pandahill (Jul 13, 2012)

Blue and Green
Two dials to loose yourself in 








Alpinist SARB017 and SNKL43

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## antcastillo (Mar 10, 2013)

A handmade Black canvas strap










.....enviado desde mi Z3C


----------



## congressoflouts (Aug 15, 2016)

got an update for you guys. received my watch from seyja japan, the compass crown was moving laterally, not 'loose' but clearly should be wobbling.
I sent a video to Seyja, and he agreed. i sent it back and waiting for seiko to repair and return it. i doubt i'm going to have it back in time for my wedding, and so far the purchase had lost quite a bit of lustre. im trying not to be disappointed, but for the money i've spent on the watch and import tax (i hope i dont get hit again when it comes back!) and i have nothing to show for it. waaaaah! i'm trying to keep the faith, trying to hold on to the excitement when i first received it!


----------



## El @ (Dec 28, 2012)

congressoflouts said:


> ge. im trying not to be disappointed, but for the money i've spent on the watch and import tax (i hope i dont get hit again when it comes back!) and i have nothing to show for it.


For that the custom form must clearly declare 'return from repair', and you could need to show copies of the tax originally paid, as well proof of having shipped it back. Especially in countries of high taxation its not convenient to buy from Japan, there is plenty of good deals in the trading section.


----------



## pandahill (Jul 13, 2012)

Higs said:


> Is it this one?
> Brown / Beige / Green Stripe Nato Watch Strap : 20mm










Thanks Higgs perfect strap for a perfect watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pippy (Aug 18, 2016)

Very pleased to say that this morning I have joined the club! Going to have a look through the thread to get strap ideas but this one ain't too shabby.









Sent from my brain using evolution and electricity.


----------



## jasonsouza77 (Sep 1, 2016)

wow..looks like a perfect match


pandahill said:


> Thanks Higgs perfect strap for a perfect watch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COYI (Feb 4, 2016)

Yeah, the NATO looks great. I already have one on the way so looking forward to trying it out. It has been on my eBay watchlist for months but the photo posted a week or two back prompted me to finally pull the trigger.


----------



## rstl99 (Apr 1, 2016)

congressoflouts said:


> got an update for you guys. received my watch from seyja japan, the compass crown was moving laterally, not 'loose' but clearly should be wobbling.
> I sent a video to Seyja, and he agreed. i sent it back and waiting for seiko to repair and return it. i doubt i'm going to have it back in time for my wedding, and so far the purchase had lost quite a bit of lustre. im trying not to be disappointed, but for the money i've spent on the watch and import tax (i hope i dont get hit again when it comes back!) and i have nothing to show for it. waaaaah! i'm trying to keep the faith, trying to hold on to the excitement when i first received it!


Sorry to hear about your experience. I consider myself lucky: I ordered mine through amazon.canada, from the sole external dealer that amazon offered "free return" on if dissatisfied. Was a bit more money than some of the cheaper external dealers, but the watch came with zero import tax or duty, and the watch was impeccable. Warranty is 2 years through an outside firm that amazon deals with, so hopefully I never have to make use of them.
Anyway, good luck and hope the watch comes back to you quickly and with full satisfaction on your part.


----------



## stselvia (May 30, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## BigDuke (Jul 4, 2016)

The Alpinist on a beautiful Fall morning!


----------



## monsters (Mar 28, 2010)

anabuki said:


> View attachment 9284818
> 
> 
> View attachment 9284834
> ...


Beautiful suede NATO! Do you mind me asking where it is from? I miss my alpinist dearly and will pick another one up soon and I think a suede NATO would be perfect for winter


----------



## fendushi (Jun 2, 2009)

These Colareb straps are probably the best option for me, I love the overall look of the watch with these straps.









This is what the original straps looks like, I have darkened it with Chamberlains water protectant.



I have got these other straps, unfortunately they look good on the watch... but looks too feminine with the green dial on my wrist.


----------



## BigDuke (Jul 4, 2016)

Wow, I need to consider getting a leather strap like one of these! It really amazes me whatever bracelet or strap seems to work with this watch. Very cool.


----------



## jwe1 (Aug 3, 2016)

here's mine. still looking for perfect strap.










Sent fra min SM-N910F via Tapatalk


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

I just bought the OEM bracelet for mine. I had a hell of a time trying to get it it on and eventually gave up before I scratched the watch. I got one end link on. I think it was a fluke.

I took it to my watchmaker to get the other one on and he ended up changing the spring bar as he thought it was too long. After that, it seemed to be a lot easier for him. 

I thought that would be useful for other people to know if they are considering installing the bracelet. 

Use shorter spring bars.


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

^That's very helpful. Thanks.


----------



## Bob_Loblaw (Sep 26, 2016)

On an OEM bracelet at lunch in Jack London Square, Oakland.


----------



## nsuwarno (Jun 10, 2015)

jwe1 said:


> here's mine. still looking for perfect strap.
> 
> Sent fra min SM-N910F via Tapatalk


Have you considered nato? I got mine with olive green leather nato

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

nsuwarno said:


> Have you considered nato? I got mine with olive green leather nato
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


Pic?


----------



## nsuwarno (Jun 10, 2015)

taike said:


> Pic?












Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## jwe1 (Aug 3, 2016)

nsuwarno said:


> Have you considered nato? I got mine with olive green leather nato
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


think it looks best on a brown leather strap. nato works very well too. wearing it on a camo nato. some times a grey or black nato.


----------



## congressoflouts (Aug 15, 2016)

just caught up with some comments and replies to my purchase. I got the watch back from Seiya - his customer service was excellent, refunded me the second batch of customs charges despite him providing all sorts of detail regarding "return of watch repair" etc, which was nice of him. also he took it to Seiko to investigate the lateral movement of the compass crown - no problems there, Seiko were happy with it and verified it wont affect the 200m water resistance. no idea how the screw down crown and the compass crown are so different yet maintaining 200m WR - Seiko replied that its "technical" - I guess that them keeping it secret. I'm no watch maker and I don't care 
I bought a sporletto colaeb strap in dark brown. all in all I'm very pleased

incidentally on my honeymoon, we visited Italy and travelled around by train, Colareb's office is apparently near the main station, but sadly they don't have a shop. everything is online. I learned this after messaging them via facebook asking for directions. apparently FB require an address for their 'shop' account. They apologised for the confusion and kindly responded to my request for a recommendation.

one day I'll post a picture of my alpinist.


----------



## nsuwarno (Jun 10, 2015)

jwe1 said:


> think it looks best on a brown leather strap. nato works very well too. wearing it on a camo nato. some times a grey or black nato.


Yup, sometimes i put on my brown hirsch croco grain as well. I'll post mine with the hirsch next time 😀 definitely makes the alpinist look dressier

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## fendushi (Jun 2, 2009)

I have decided to change straps again, always looking out for a whole new look. My intention is to make the tiny Alpinist look more masculine and more rugged, it can really look feminine at times with lighter coloured straps.

I went for a thick vintage Diloy dark brown straps.

The Colareb looks really worn in this photo. If you are looking for comfort, Colareb are the way to go. Durability, not so much... the inside part is peeling off already.















I like the look IMO, might stick with this for a while. The darker brown really brings out the green of the dial.


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

New Clockwork Synergy Rally strap came in the mail - digging it so far!

Also picked up their sand NATO 2 piece on sale...

Intrepid mountain climbing pooch in background.


----------



## Gilby (May 22, 2012)

My SARB017 has been a faithful part of my rotation for over 3 years now. It went from being the one of my smallest and most expensive watch, to the largest and most affordable in my core collection. I have to say after all this time I still love it!

Lately I've been favoring "one watch" over a rotation. I went all summer wearing my mid-sized Omega Bond SMP and was surprised at how accurate it was ending up within seconds at the end of September without once pulling the crown to make an adjustment. I figured my Alpinist would be a good Fall watch so I wound it up and strapped it on October 1st. I have to say after 28 days I am impressed with the accuracy(+2 sec) and overall quality with my old SARB017.

Having had an active rotation for the past few years I never really focused on accuracy, but the summer with my SMP made me realize both how accurate a mechanical watch could be and how nice it was to have a faithful daily wearer. I began to notice the positional variances of the watch and use them to keep the watch accurate to within a few seconds around the clock. When I decided to switch to the Seiko I figured that that kind of accuracy was unlikely and I was also a bit worried I would miss the Omega quality I had become so accustom to.

I'm happy to say I was mistaken. The 6R15 is running great, after the first few days it was running a bit fast so I started resting it crown up at night and it has been dead on since. After 28 days of daily wear it is at +2 seconds. It has been a constant reminder of what drew me to this watch in the first place, I still get lost in the awesome green sunburst dial. The case quality really stands up to my Omega, it definitely doesn't feel like a compromise.

The SARB017 is an amazing value of a watch and could easily be someone's "one watch", I look forward finishing up 2016 with my trusty old Alpinist at hand.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

New Strapcode Endmill


----------



## ibbz (Aug 3, 2011)

Any pictures of the Alpinist on a Hirsch Massai Ostrich skin strap?


----------



## WilliamA (Jul 18, 2016)

Just bought a SARB017. Paid around 330$ new. I have never had a Seiko sarb or higher end Seiko and i have always wanted one. I really like that it is 200m Water resistant. Because then i can use it without thinking. But it was just a spontaneous purchase so i am thinking of canceling the order. What should i do(make me not cancel the order)?


----------



## jasonsouza77 (Sep 1, 2016)

I really feel that you should keep it.. have been an owner for around a month now.. its just an amazing piece.. only drawback is the strap that comes with it.. else its a 10/10 timepiece..


WilliamA said:


> Just bought a SARB017. Paid around 330$ new. I have never had a Seiko sarb or higher end Seiko and i have always wanted one. I really like that it is 200m Water resistant. Because then i can use it without thinking. But it was just a spontaneous purchase so i am thinking of canceling the order. What should i do(make me not cancel the order)?


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

Keep it. It's a great watch. The 6r15 keeps accurate time. Beautiful dial. Be prepared to change the strap that comes with it though.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

I take the opposite viewpoint. If you're second guessing, you don't deserve one.


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

Ah Taike, ever the pragmatist.


----------



## Bob_Loblaw (Sep 26, 2016)

WilliamA said:


> ...make me not cancel the order...


A SARB017 may open new vistas, adventures, and opportunities. At the very least it will provide that often sought, but elusive, subtle air of insouciance and élan.


----------



## dowlf (May 8, 2014)

My SARB017 keeps really accurate time: +3 seconds a day. I love it.


----------



## AlwayLookingForANiceWatch (Jun 21, 2016)

I just got mine. Wow, I just like how everything works on the watch. This is my only expensive watch I own. The quality of this watch is the first time I ever questioned my watch collection. Most of my watches range from $20 to $200.

I am a maintenance/janitor man at my job. The quality specs on this watch hopefully makes it worth wearing in all situations at work too.


----------



## AlwayLookingForANiceWatch (Jun 21, 2016)

MuckyMark said:


> New Strapcode Endmill


WOW! WOW! WOW!. Now that is great looking watch bracelet.


----------



## AlwayLookingForANiceWatch (Jun 21, 2016)

I really don't know yet if I even want to change the horrible leather band the SARB017 came with yet. This makes my Vostok Amphibian watch band I owned look good. LOL! 

Anyway, I have been through all that watch band changing, and you end up destroying watch pins and losing them. The watch still holds it's value even used, and with a horrible watch band like an old Rolex. Go figure. 

I don't know what some people paid for their SARB017. I paid less than $400, and that was a lot. But from what I am reading. The SARB017 has been sold for as much as $500 to $600 too. 

How does that make some of you guys feel knowing that? 

And even more amazing. I know some people who have gotten the SARB017 for $300 too.

This watch has a world all it's own.


----------



## AlwayLookingForANiceWatch (Jun 21, 2016)

This is the first watch I ever seen where it is not a homage, but holds it's own up against a Rolex or even a Grand Seiko. It doesn't even look expensive or fancy. It looks classy. Like a world traveler's watch.


----------



## AlwayLookingForANiceWatch (Jun 21, 2016)

velpser said:


> View attachment 2044370
> 
> 
> View attachment 2044378
> ...


Why does this SARB017 have no crown guards? Anybody else notice that? It has to be the angle.


----------



## de_link (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## AlwayLookingForANiceWatch (Jun 21, 2016)

This is the one watch that sparks fun and adventure. Like a world traveler's watch.


----------



## AlwayLookingForANiceWatch (Jun 21, 2016)

I am wearing the stock leather watch band until I get tired of it. Right now the watch is too new for me. I have had $20 watches with leather watch bands that were better than this one.

By the way, does anybody care that the leather watch band has Seiko written on it?


----------



## AlwayLookingForANiceWatch (Jun 21, 2016)

I am going to go through this whole thread to get watch leather band ideas.


----------



## Iandk (Mar 26, 2016)

AlwayLookingForANiceWatch said:


> Why does this SARB017 have no crown guards? Anybody else notice that? It has to be the angle.


They are there, just reflecting a very dark surface, so it blends into the cloth in the background. Look closely/zoom into it and you should be able to make it out.


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

Just say the magic words a la peanut butter sandwiches!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

AlwayLookingForANiceWatch said:


> WOW! WOW! WOW!. Now that is great looking watch bracelet.


Thanks..And yet it still didn't check all the boxes so here it is on the Strapcode Super Oyster. It's official, I've spent more on straps than the value of the watch. Yikes


----------



## senjin (Oct 6, 2016)

I just bought myself my first nice watch... which happens to be a Sarb017 and I am loving it apart from the strap, to solve this I have ordered a seiko bracelet for the watch. 

However I can't for the life of me work out how I should go about when removing the original strap from the watch, can anyone here point me to a guide or something like that?


----------



## AlwayLookingForANiceWatch (Jun 21, 2016)

MuckyMark said:


> Thanks..And yet it still didn't check all the boxes so here it is on the Strapcode Super Oyster. It's official, I've spent more on straps than the value of the watch. Yikes


I have spent more on watch bands than the cost of the watch too. You aren't alone.


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

http://www.watchworx.co.uk/pages/access/tools.html

For you sinjin.
Billy Super Duper


----------



## AlwayLookingForANiceWatch (Jun 21, 2016)

senjin said:


> I just bought myself my first nice watch... which happens to be a Sarb017 and I am loving it apart from the strap, to solve this I have ordered a seiko bracelet for the watch.
> 
> However I can't for the life of me work out how I should go about when removing the original strap from the watch, can anyone here point me to a guide or something like that?


This is my first really nice watch. If you can't afford a Rolex. This is pretty close. And a lot of people will agree with you.

You never changed a watch band before? If you put the leather watch band to the side you will see a spring bar? You can take a small flat head screw driver and push the spring bars to the side where you see notches. Be careful though, the spring bars can pop off and get lost.


----------



## AlwayLookingForANiceWatch (Jun 21, 2016)

This thread might be my new hangout every so often to clear my head. 

Today at work I had issues with my two bosses. Tomorrow, there will be hell to pay. I get told I was offered a new job. I decided to ask Human Resources about it. I then get told the job is on hold. I then get asked by the two bosses why you talk to Human Resources? Was it before or after you knew it was on hold? I said, it is their job to know anything about the job, right? How dare them treat me not like a real worker. Human Resources is the middle man to all jobs. If I can't talk to Human Resources now, that means one day I will have to. This job I work is a long complicated story. Some of it personal, some of not so personal. I am sometimes glad, and sometimes not so glad I did somethings I am not proud of doing. Some of it involves females and how you treat them at work. I always ask myself. Do you really have feelings for me, or are we playing a game? Are you being nice because it is your job? Do other coworkers think we like each other? Should those things be kept private? Do other female coworkers get angry because they see you are a nice handsome guy who didn't make a move and left the girls hanging there? Should I just do my job and move along? These are some of the many, many, I mean many things I have dealt with at my job.

Sometimes, it is nice to just talk about something basic, like a nice watch.


----------



## jimmyang (May 9, 2016)

Just got a new watch and immediately went to the nearby watch shop in my area to find a bracelet. Found one. Got it cheap for around USD10. Not exactly a perfect fit but I doubt anyone who knows me would know much about watches to actually notice the difference.















However, have since taken it down because I find these bracelets to scratch the watch quite a lot and it might not annoy some but it annoys the hell out of me. I've already had a few. Maybe in a few more years down the road when I'm more comfortable with scratching this watch.


----------



## senjin (Oct 6, 2016)

AlwayLookingForANiceWatch said:


> This is my first really nice watch. If you can't afford a Rolex. This is pretty close. And a lot of people will agree with you.
> 
> You never changed a watch band before? If you put the leather watch band to the side you will see a spring bar? You can take a small flat head screw driver and push the spring bars to the side where you see notches. Be careful though, the spring bars can pop off and get lost.


Sadly I've never had the opportunity to change a watch band before but I am looking forward to trying it  thanks for the instructions as well


----------



## AlwayLookingForANiceWatch (Jun 21, 2016)

senjin said:


> Sadly I've never had the opportunity to change a watch band before but I am looking forward to trying it  thanks for the instructions as well


Good luck, I also meant the small flat head glasses screw driver.


----------



## AlwayLookingForANiceWatch (Jun 21, 2016)

Everybody says that a Rolex is a price point for somebody who can afford it. Even Rolex says their watches are meant for people to earn it from hard work. Which is why they don't sell them at a low price, and buy back unsold Rolex watches from authorized Rolex watch dealers.

For me, the Seiko Alpinist is that same concept. $400 is a little less than one months pay for me. Could one day the Seiko Alpinist go from $300 to almost $1,000? I have heard that the Seiko Alpinist is such a well constructed watch with great value, that people would not be shocked it you payed $2.000 for one.


----------



## AlwayLookingForANiceWatch (Jun 21, 2016)

My only fear with this watch is the screw down crown. I know to turn the screw down crown backwards so the screw sits into the spot. But I just hate it. It is the most important part of the watch too.

The best screw down crown I ever seen is on the Vostok Amphibian.


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Just picked up this leather nato from Clockwork Synergy










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

Specially for my #2000 post  My best and my oldest.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

I've had the SARB017 for a couple of years and still is part of my rotation. Love the green sunburst dial.










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

AlwayLookingForANiceWatch said:


> Could one day the Seiko Alpinist go from $300 to almost $1,000? I have heard that the Seiko Alpinist is such a well constructed watch with great value, that people would not be shocked it you payed $2.000 for one.


Where are these people? I don't think anyone here would pay 2k for a 6R15 movement. I love my 017 but I wouldn't pay that much.


----------



## revlimiter (Dec 13, 2015)

My Alpinist on a black Cincy Strap Works "SB" seatbelt NATO.









I've had mine on a Crown and Buckle waxed brown leather NATO for most of its life. But I had this strap and figured why not try it. And I'm really impressed. The black helps the green dial pop. The silky smooth NATO is a joy to wear. The polished hardware matches the case nicely. I think my Alpinist will be on this strap for at least a few months.


----------



## rifmon (Apr 28, 2015)

I've been searching for a new watch since August and after over a two month exhausting, obsessive agonizing search, I narrowed down to ether the 033 or the 017.

Tonight I bought an Alpinist SARB017 from Long Island! I got a 5% discount and the total cost came in under $400.00 delivered. 

The strange thing is, I usually go for black dials and more of a classic, simple design. But this watch with its color, dial and features really grew on me and ultimately snuck up on my short list. 


The Alpinist has a slew of features I like; In-house movement, sapphire crystal, 200 meter water resistance, some sort of anti-shock system, anti magnetic, unique design, (I will be the only one in the office with this watch I'm sure!) screw-down crown, versatility and the minute and second hands are just long enough to reach out to the minute and second markers. 

I will NOT be opening this until 12/25! haha. So meanwhile, I will cruise through this 148 page thread to get ideas on a few varied straps both leather and Nato..Really happy and looking forward! !


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

revlimiter said:


> My Alpinist on a black Cincy Strap Works "SB" seatbelt NATO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, I had mine on a bond nato while waiting for other straps to arrive and I think the black does something very cool with this watch.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## AlwayLookingForANiceWatch (Jun 21, 2016)

jupiter6 said:


> Where are these people? I don't think anyone here would pay 2k for a 6R15 movement. I love my 017 but I wouldn't pay that much.


The Urban Gentry channel on youtube said it.


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

^ I think it's what's known as hyperbole.


----------



## AlwayLookingForANiceWatch (Jun 21, 2016)

Care to have a drink with me guys and gals?


----------



## AlwayLookingForANiceWatch (Jun 21, 2016)

Alpineboy said:


> ^ I think it's what's known as hyperbole.


Ehuh, yeah. I know. But, he didn't have to sell a great watch, but when a person wears a Rolex and knows great watches. It is nice to take their word for it too on a great watch.


----------



## AlwayLookingForANiceWatch (Jun 21, 2016)

Why would a watch designed for the outside world be anti-magnetic?


----------



## 2415b (Jan 13, 2016)

AlwayLookingForANiceWatch said:


> Everybody says that a Rolex is a price point for somebody who can afford it. Even Rolex says their watches are meant for people to earn it from hard work. Which is why they don't sell them at a low price, and buy back unsold Rolex watches from authorized Rolex watch dealers.
> 
> For me, the Seiko Alpinist is that same concept. $400 is a little less than one months pay for me. Could one day the Seiko Alpinist go from $300 to almost $1,000? I have heard that the Seiko Alpinist is such a well constructed watch with great value, that people would not be shocked it you payed $2.000 for one.


Seiko sells a lot of these, they would have stop making them for prices to rise. I personally would never pay 2k for one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlwayLookingForANiceWatch (Jun 21, 2016)

2415b said:


> Seiko sells a lot of these, they would have stop making them for prices to rise. I personally would never pay 2k for one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So, with that. The sarb017 is just a nice watch, and nothing else. Thank you.


----------



## AlwayLookingForANiceWatch (Jun 21, 2016)

The leather band is crap but still works. You know you can take the buckle off the leather band and put it on another leather band too? The stainless steel buckle works so well with the Seiko Alpinist.


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

AlwayLookingForANiceWatch said:


> The Urban Gentry channel on youtube said it.


That explains a lot. Just because TGV said it, it doesn't mean it's true.


----------



## antcastillo (Mar 10, 2013)

.....enviado desde mi Z3C


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

2415b said:


> Seiko sells a lot of these, they would have stop making them for prices to rise. I personally would never pay 2k for one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Even the discontinued SARB013 (cream dial), while a bit rare to find, doesn't really fetch much higher resale value.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)

Seiko Alpinist GMT Titanium Prospex HAQ Quartz SBCJ019


----------



## Deep.Eye (Jul 17, 2016)

Speaking about the bracelet. I had the original one a few years ago, then sold the watch, and bought it back some time later. Now i want to get the bracelet again. So, i can order the original one from Seyia. But i remember it wasn't exactly a perfect fit (it can't be regulated very well). Are there any good alternatives out there? Strapcode? Obviously sel, good buckle etc.


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

nnawas said:


> Seiko Alpinist GMT Titanium Prospex HAQ Quartz SBCJ019
> View attachment 9895530


Wow suddenly I don't want an Orient Star Seeker anymore.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## lvl40cleric (Mar 13, 2015)

Deep.Eye said:


> Speaking about the bracelet. I had the original one a few years ago, then sold the watch, and bought it back some time later. Now i want to get the bracelet again. So, i can order the original one from Seyia. But i remember it wasn't exactly a perfect fit (it can't be regulated very well). Are there any good alternatives out there? Strapcode? Obviously sel, good buckle etc.


I had been in contact a couple months ago with Strapcode about producing a bracelet for the Alpinist. They seemed very receptive to the idea.


----------



## lvl40cleric (Mar 13, 2015)

So a Jeweller mistook my Alpinist for a Grand Seiko the other day. I mean, sure, the guy was trying to flatter me and get me to buy something but it still felt good.


----------



## AlwayLookingForANiceWatch (Jun 21, 2016)

The Seiko Alpinist is a great first watch for a college student. If you are a watch collector. This is the watch you give somebody to stop an addiction to find that one watch that fits all your needs you want in one watch. If somebody questions anything on this watch when they see people with thousands of dollars to spend on a Rolex, Omega, Grand Seiko. Just tell them, you are getting as close to the quality you can ever get with the Seiko Alpinist. Focus your life and money on other things.

All this comes from owning my Seiko 5 Sport Sea Urchin J1 for a year or so. I never bought a $200 automatic before. I kept saying, wow. This watch keeps great time and tough. Is this what it is like to own a nice watch? So, I bought a $400 watch to blow it out of perspective.

When you have family members who think you are nuts for buying watch after watch when you are looking for ruggedness and classiness in one watch. This is that watch to stop wasted time and money. 

Whoever designed the Seiko Alpinist SARB017 with gold dial hour markers with a stainless steel case is brilliant. The could have gone with silver dial markers, but there is something about the gold dial marker with stainless steel case that just works.


----------



## AlwayLookingForANiceWatch (Jun 21, 2016)

Remember how much a Rolex cost in the 1900's?

This is the perfect watch to understand what old money is. Now hear me out. Back then in the 1900's the value of money was not was it was like today. It was unheard of to buy a $400 watch. Even in the 1970's. You get an old world look and value with a modern day look and specs in a watch. Even today people will question a $400 watch when $40 watches are just as good for what you need. But, this watch has the potential to last a long time though.


----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Wow that is one gorgeous Alpinist Prospex 👌

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

nnawas said:


> View attachment 9934706


The best Alpinist ever made. 
Too bad they go for $1000 minimum now


----------



## lechat (Oct 13, 2014)

With a Seiko bracelet  
This watch are a very very pretty diver


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

image hosting no account


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

upload a picture


----------



## Leston Braun (May 7, 2016)

Heres mine on a Hirsch Rivetta


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## jdelcue (Apr 1, 2014)

Mine just in. Perfect fit in the Adventurer's lineup:

















Just waiting on the bracelet to arrive now, can hardly wait..

in the meantime though..


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

I don't remember if I've already shared my Colareb...










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

upload pic


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## fagyalllo (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## antcastillo (Mar 10, 2013)

Raydius said:


>


What bracelet is that?

enviado desde la TZ3c


----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)

Seiko Alpinist, Circa 2005. It comes with a bracelet, but decided to dress it up a bit to the office today. I do have the new alpinist, but truth be told, this piece does enjoy more wrist time.


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

nnawas said:


> Seiko Alpinist, Circa 2005. It comes with a bracelet, but decided to dress it up a bit to the office today. I do have the new alpinist, but truth be told, this piece does enjoy more wrist time.
> View attachment 10069442
> View attachment 10069450
> View attachment 10069458


That is very nice. What model number?


----------



## El @ (Dec 28, 2012)

srexy said:


> That is very nice. What model number?


SBCJ023 or similar. Not easy to find and not cheap.


----------



## jdelcue (Apr 1, 2014)

Tried it on a new Bradystraps Sail Cloth, just in today on a WUS trade.










Quite like the strap but not really feeling that blue color on this piece. Would like to see one in dark brown..

Much prefer my no frills grey ToxicNATO for now. 










Sent from my E5823


----------



## Deep.Eye (Jul 17, 2016)

Raydius;35982602
[IMG said:


> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20161129/c83fa1a2ee7864827ddc998dcb268adf.jpg[/IMG]


Is this the Presage bracelet ?


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Deep.Eye said:


> Is this the Presage bracelet ?


Yes, from. SARX001

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

Rob Cox said:


> Looks great on the bracelet. Please show us the watch that is lurking in the top left of your pics (and the other for that matter).


Nothing special. It's






Russian Rakieta (fortunately not SS20 ;-) )

















Rgds ;-)


----------



## n0to (Nov 12, 2008)

Finally got my hands on an Alpinist! It was one of the first watches I admired when I joined the forum. Finally have my perfect everyday watch. Aaaaand already scratched the bottom of the lugs changing the band.


----------



## schmitza (Dec 8, 2009)

I really want a 017 !!!! 

How do you guys like the oem bracelet !

Skickat från min SM-G930F via Tapatalk


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)

schmitza said:


> I really want a 017 !!!!
> How do you guys like the oem bracelet !


I don't like it. It's a pretty cheap one but that's not the problem, I don't like the glossy apect of it. In the end I decided to dress my watch with a slightly less classic bracelet and I went for a ColaReb one.
I remember a post where someone took the OEM one and aged it. It came out very nice.


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

schmitza said:


> I really want a 017 !!!!
> 
> How do you guys like the oem bracelet !
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G930F via Tapatalk


Just reposting this so you don't have to sift through the thread, but the SARX001 Presage bracelet is IMHO of higher quality and is a direct fit. I found mine on ebay for around $150 shipped, your mileage may vary.










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

darklight111 said:


> I don't like it. It's a pretty cheap one but that's not the problem, I don't like the glossy apect of it. In the end I decided to dress my watch with a slightly less classic bracelet and I went for a ColaReb one.
> I remember a post where someone took the OEM one and aged it. It came out very nice.


Seems you are confusing leather strap with bracelet. The bracelet is fine, just not enough micro adjustment.


----------



## jasonsouza77 (Sep 1, 2016)

hi dear friend
may i know whats the link for this fab bracelet u bought from ebay?thanks


anabuki said:


> Finally got it.
> Thank you ebay for this brace!
> 
> View attachment 7924538
> ...


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

jasonsouza77 said:


> hi dear friend
> may i know whats the link for this fab bracelet u bought from ebay?thanks


20mm Flip-Lock Steel Oyster Bracelet Band For Mens Old Rolex Submariner Watch
http://www.ebay.pl/sch/raffles-dials/m.html?ssPageName=&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2654


----------



## jdelcue (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi, friends
Can you tell me is possible fit bracelet from sarb035 on sarb017.
Anyone tested?


----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)

galliano said:


> Hi, friends
> Can you tell me is possible fit bracelet from sarb035 on sarb017.
> Anyone tested?


Have both watches, tried it but doesn't work.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdelcue (Apr 1, 2014)

nnawas said:


> Have both watches, tried it but doesn't work.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can also confirm, having owned both. I've got a bracelet for the 017, if anyone wants it hit me up.

Sent from my E5823


----------



## Kratsmoose (Nov 19, 2012)

nnawas said:


> Have both watches, tried it but doesn't work.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I tried as well...it's a no go.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

On suede










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Noni51 (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi guys

Where is the cheapest place to buy this watch? I live in the UK.

Thanks


----------



## Velorum (Jan 16, 2014)

Noni51 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Where is the cheapest place to buy this watch? I live in the UK.
> 
> Thanks


Ive bought my last 3 SARB's from this eBay dealer based in Ireland

If you look on some Japanese and Honk Kong sites then they are cheaper but remember that HMRC will charge you tax when they arrive in the UK which can makes things significantly more expensive

SEIKO SARB017 Mechanical Alpinist Automatic Men/s Leather Watch *UK* TAX FREE | eBay


----------



## Scubastevie00 (Sep 1, 2011)

I've never seen this watch before and now I want one! haha aren't they all like that.


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

El @ said:


> SBCJ023 or similar. Not easy to find and not cheap.


Of the Alpinist 8F56 Series the SBCJ023 8F56-00D0 SASS is the hardest one to find.

Just got this one in last week after a long search (and hard bid):

















Come with a special signed clasp:








Wrist shot:
















This one was in good condition given that it's Titanium but it came with all the fixings:








Limited Edition of 500 and sold in Japan only so this makes it a tough find.

One last pic of the beautiful turquoise dial:








Cheers,

-Brian


----------



## Fujoor (Nov 4, 2014)

hi_bri said:


> Of the Alpinist 8F56 Series the SBCJ023 8F56-00D0 SASS is the hardest one to find.
> 
> Just got this one in last week after a long search (and hard bid):
> 
> ...


Fantastic! Congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

Noni51 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Where is the cheapest place to buy this watch? I live in the UK.
> 
> Thanks


Try Creation watches. I have bought loads of watches off them and UK customs have never stopped one.

Seiko SARB017- Seiko Automatic Alpinist Watch SARB017 Men's Watch


----------



## Swiftcurrent (Dec 28, 2016)

A little new to watches and this watch has caught my eye for quite a bit. Thinking of picking it up off of Long Island Watches. My only issue is as far as I know this watch strap only goes to about a 7.5inch wrist. My wrist is above 8.5inches. 

Can anyone one point me in the right direction for good leather style straps that fit this specific watch? I like the look of the original so a brown would be nice.

My real issue is not knowing how to know if a strap fits a specific watch.

Thanks for any help.

Edit: Not sure if it will help but I'm located in the US (Los Angeles specifically).


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Swiftcurrent said:


> A little new to watches and this watch has caught my eye for quite a bit. Thinking of picking it up off of Long Island Watches. My only issue is as far as I know this watch strap only goes to about a 7.5inch wrist. My wrist is above 8.5inches.
> 
> Can anyone one point me in the right direction for good leather style straps that fit this specific watch? I like the look of the original so a brown would be nice.
> 
> ...


Any 20mm strap will fit


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## MisterV (Nov 30, 2016)

jonathanp77 said:


> On suede
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking fantastic there. I really needed to find this thread for all the strap ideas.

I pulled the trigger on this almost without thinking, for 333USD (free intl shipping!) off an ebay seller in HK. They seem to have a ton of good feedback, but I'm having cold feet regarding its authenticity. I'm not sure who would think of making replicas of cheaper watches, so probably this is unfounded, but... I don't know. I'll have to open up the watch I suppose?


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

MisterV said:


> Looking fantastic there. I really needed to find this thread for all the strap ideas.
> 
> I pulled the trigger on this almost without thinking, for 333USD (free intl shipping!) off an ebay seller in HK. They seem to have a ton of good feedback, but I'm having cold feet regarding its authenticity. I'm not sure who would think of making replicas of cheaper watches, so probably this is unfounded, but... I don't know. I'll have to open up the watch I suppose?


There are other thigs you can check as well. I would not think it likely that the lume would be very good on a copy, so check yours is nice and bright and lasts a good time (all night). Also the lume pips are actually little balls standing up from the dial in little gold cups, again probably hard to copy.













Looking around, the price you paid seems OK to me. Expect no trouble.


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

I just purchased the Alpinist again, this time New off eBay. I've ordered the bracelet from Seiya. All told, less than $500. 
I sold my Alpinist last January, almost a year ago exactly. I purchased used, on the bracelet, and just couldn't bond with it. Part of the problem was the watch wasn't keeping good time. It was "in spec", but barely. I never timed it exactly, but it was losing more than I was comfortable with. The bracelet also showed signs of wear. Nothing crazy or bad, just enough to remind me it wasn't new.
I bought an MM300 in May, after a bunch of flipping, and have been very happy with that watch. But I've always missed the Alpinist, and decided it's time for another spin.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swiftcurrent (Dec 28, 2016)

As someone living in Los Angeles, is there any way to get the Alpinist so that it's not gray market? Any Japanese ADs sell it on their website? Or am I pretty much going to have to go the gray market route such as Seiya etc?


----------



## AleSKX (Mar 23, 2011)

Swiftcurrent said:


> As someone living in Los Angeles, is there any way to get the Alpinist so that it's not gray market? Any Japanese ADs sell it on their website? Or am I pretty much going to have to go the gray market route such as Seiya etc?


Seiya is an AD as is Higuchi AFAIK.

- AleSKX


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

Seiya is not an AD.


----------



## Swiftcurrent (Dec 28, 2016)

jupiter6 said:


> Seiya is not an AD.


This is what I thought. But Higuchi is. Though their site is a little confusing to try to navigate. Thanks, jupiter.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

Took mine off the bracelet, back on a NATO. My hit watch of the past 15-or-so months.


----------



## TACK (Jan 5, 2013)

I know a lot of people balk at them, but I love expansion bands. To me they're more comfortable than anything else. They hold just snug enough for the watch to not flop around, yet they leave some "give" so it's not strangling your wrist.

It gets to be over 110 degrees here in the summer and with the swelling of my wrist regular bracelets drive me insane. Sweat degrades leather straps too fast.

I got this neat Hadley Roma for about $20:


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

Swiftcurrent said:


> This is what I thought. But Higuchi is. Though their site is a little confusing to try to navigate. Thanks, jupiter.


Seiya is the only guy who gets site navigation. Higuchi and Chino are primitive outdated sites that badly need to be redone.


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

TACK said:


> I know a lot of people balk at them, but I love expansion bands. To me they're more comfortable than anything else. They hold just snug enough for the watch to not flop around, yet they leave some "give" so it's not strangling your wrist.
> 
> It gets to be over 110 degrees here in the summer and with the swelling of my wrist regular bracelets drive me insane. Sweat degrades leather straps too fast.
> 
> ...


I love expandables, they are so comfortable! I will post a shot of mine on one soon.


----------



## meriambambu (Jan 7, 2017)

hi guys, im new here.
How do you change the original leather strap into bracelet?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

meriambambu said:


> hi guys, im new here.
> How do you change the original leather strap into bracelet?


Remove springbars and replace strap. Google changing watch strap. You will need bracelet with compatible endlinks.


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

hi_bri said:


> Of the Alpinist 8F56 Series the SBCJ023 8F56-00D0 SASS is the hardest one to find.
> 
> Just got this one in last week after a long search (and hard bid):
> 
> ...


Damn! Congrats mate that looks amazing, never seen one before.


----------



## ig88b (Jan 8, 2017)

I just got one. I'm in love.
Unfortunately, I can't post pics yet. Sorry, guys.


----------



## Swiftcurrent (Dec 28, 2016)

Finally made my order yesterday off Amazon. Should be here Wednesday. Got a Hirsch strap to go with it.


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

Here's mine with an expandable! Probably the most comfortable combo of all.


----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)

4th Gen Seiko Alpinist SBCJ019


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

nnawas said:


> View attachment 10548770
> 4th Gen Seiko Alpinist SBCJ019


That's the money shot right there!

I was able to snag one of these recently which are rare enough - nothing compared to yours tho...


----------



## Rbateson (Aug 11, 2013)

On an olive Zulu NATO 5 ring looks awesome but I have to let it go.


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

Just got her back, after selling almost a year ago exactly.


----------



## chadwright (Feb 28, 2015)

The Alpinist on chestnut leather from B&R Bands.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mchen397 (Jan 18, 2017)

Just got my first real watch! I figured this would be the most appropriate thread to post in. As well as making it my first post in this Forum!

Absolutely love this watch so far for the week i've had it. Got a nice woodgrain leather strap from C&B. Stock strap really is pretty crappy/

I don't know how to rotate images. My bad. :/


----------



## Bob_Loblaw (Sep 26, 2016)

I like mchen397's strap. I may buy one and install an RHD deployant clasp.








mchen397's image rotated, cropped, and resized.

The following may be of interest to others.

It appears you have a MacBook Pro. If you open your file in Preview, under the Tools menu you have choices to Rotate, Flip, Crop, and Adjust Size.


----------



## mastersword (Aug 29, 2016)

Beautiful strap... really goes with the green dial


----------



## tibertov (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## Aerofish (Aug 10, 2011)

I wore my Alpinist for the first time in a long while yesterday. For some reason it fell out of my rotation. I put it back on it's optional bracelet and fell back in love with it. Size, appearance, and comfort - all the things that originally appealed to me came back. Absence grows the heart fonder lol.








Now I'm in the process of replacing my SARB065, which I let go awhile back lol


----------



## jimmyang (May 9, 2016)

Just got this aftermarket bracelet from a local store. 
Priced at USD30. Not bad. 
Anyone interested can PM me. Brushed links with polished accents.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

jimmyang said:


> Just got this aftermarket bracelet from a local store.
> Priced at USD30. Not bad.
> Anyone interested can PM me. Brushed links with polished accents.
> 
> View attachment 10825450


That combo looks great. I don't have an Alpinist yet, but photos like this are inching me closer.

Any chance of you posting a couple more photos, a little closer? I'd like to see the clasp and the end links in better detail.


----------



## MisterV (Nov 30, 2016)

jimmyang said:


> View attachment 10825450


You had me scrambling to find a grey dial Alpinist there for a moment.:think:


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

wrong photos, sorry


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

I took the plunge from one in the sales corner. Now the wait..........I'm one of the impatient types too.

Can anyone confirm that an aftermarket Rolex Oyster 93250 bracelet will work with these? I saw one mention of it in another thread, but no confirmation and no source for where to obtain them if they will work.

Thanks.


----------



## tibertov (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## rasebo (Oct 21, 2013)

Seiko SARB017 on a nato strap made by me from some pull-up leather I got from e-bay and the hardware from a really worn and old strap I had lying around. If the seller didn't lie, the leather is supposed to be made by Horween, but I have no idea what type it is, exactly.


----------



## kenbond (Jan 21, 2017)

Just came back from Japan with this beauty. Replaced the OEM strap with a spare black leather strap for the time being while I hunt for a nice brown leather strap.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

I lucked out and obtained this from the Sales Corner:


----------



## blakerad (Dec 11, 2015)

duc said:


> I lucked out and obtained this from the Sales Corner:
> 
> View attachment 10891130
> 
> ...


Is that a Rolex bracelet?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

rasebo said:


> Seiko SARB017 on a nato strap made by me from some pull-up leather I got from e-bay and the hardware from a really worn and old strap I had lying around. If the seller didn't lie, the leather is supposed to be made by Horween, but I have no idea what type it is, exactly.
> 
> View attachment 10835794
> 
> View attachment 10835778


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

blakerad said:


> Is that a Rolex bracelet?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Yes. I saw on another thread that they would fit. If I can find a decent replica, I'm going to get it for this watch and return the Oyster to my Sub. In the "Just got the Seiko Sarb017 Alpinist" thread, I've posted a few photos. If you know what the fit of the Seiko bracelet is supposed to look like, I sure would appreciate you comparing the fit of mine to the real thing. I'd like to know that the Rolex fit is close before I get one for this watch.

Thanks.


----------



## nanavel (Jan 5, 2015)

My sarb017


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

kenbond said:


> View attachment 10890562
> 
> 
> Just came back from Japan with this beauty. Replaced the OEM strap with a spare black leather strap for the time being while I hunt for a nice brown leather strap.


I like that black strap! Looks serious.


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rasebo (Oct 21, 2013)

Btruijens said:


>


Not sure I get your reply. The alpinist is supposed to be a sportier watch, a leather nato looks alright with it. It's not like it's a Cocktail time. Unless you are one of those people who think they are classy wearing field or dive watches with suits, of course.


----------



## Buzzbait (Mar 8, 2006)

I'm really loving my new Alpinist. It will have its first mountaineering experience this weekend, as I go camping and snowshoeing in the Adirondack Mountains.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

I haven't gotten through all 159 pages of this thread yet, but I thought this might be a good combination. The colors are close.


----------



## Alpine-M (Feb 8, 2017)

.


----------



## Alpine-M (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Alpine-M said:


> View attachment 10903673


Mister, you have a keen eye for photography. That is a very sharp image of a nice SARB.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Buzzbait (Mar 8, 2006)

I picked up a 2-piece clockwork synergy for my Alpinist. I love the color combination, and the 2-piece keeps the watch nice and close to my wrist.


----------



## meekhotglass (Feb 19, 2017)

Excellent choice!


----------



## congressoflouts (Aug 15, 2016)

just ordered the official bracelet from Seiya.


----------



## kenbond (Jan 21, 2017)

nanavel said:


> My sarb017


Where'd you get that strap?


----------



## NeoSeoul2084 (Feb 17, 2017)

I was never really sure about this watch, when I first saw it I thought it was amazing and I really wanted one. Then I kept thinking it looks a bit "weird" and "off".

But looking through these pictures I can see that it does look good, and I think I will be purchasing one soon. I am a little unsure about spending $400 on a watch, but I was planning to spend that on 2 or 3 cheap watches over the next few months so I might as well just get 1 watch, this one.

I'm a but worried about the stats quoted in this thread though, 10 seconds fast or slow a day? And Seiko officially rate it at +25/-15. Isn't that crap? I have an NH35 which is an inferior movement running at +2/-2 that can be regulated by just storing it in different positions

How come it was only sold in Japan?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

NeoSeoul2084 said:


> I was never really sure about this watch, when I first saw it I thought it was amazing and I really wanted one. Then I kept thinking it looks a bit "weird" and "off".
> 
> But looking through these pictures I can see that it does look good, and I think I will be purchasing one soon. I am a little unsure about spending $400 on a watch, but I was planning to spend that on 2 or 3 cheap watches over the next few months so I might as well just get 1 watch, this one.
> 
> ...


Chino has it for $356 SARB017

NH35 official accuracy is +40 / -20


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

NeoSeoul2084 said:


> I was never really sure about this watch, when I first saw it I thought it was amazing and I really wanted one. Then I kept thinking it looks a bit "weird" and "off".
> 
> But looking through these pictures I can see that it does look good, and I think I will be purchasing one soon. I am a little unsure about spending $400 on a watch, but I was planning to spend that on 2 or 3 cheap watches over the next few months so I might as well just get 1 watch, this one.
> 
> ...


Like the majority of really great Seiko watches, the SARB017 is produced only for the Japanese Domestic Market (JDM). 
The 6R15c is a very capable movement, and you can do tons of reading about it by searching for threads on the topic.

It's a very cool watch, and for me, would be much more satisfying than three watches of combined equal value.


----------



## NeoSeoul2084 (Feb 17, 2017)

taike said:


> Chino has it for $356 SARB017
> 
> NH35 official accuracy is +40 / -20


Thanks,I live in Europe though so that's going to have 21% tax slapped on it as soon as it enters customs.

When I'm ready to buy I'd prefer to find a European seller.


----------



## Buzzbait (Mar 8, 2006)

I finally found a leather strap that I like with the Alpinist, for it's dressier days. It's a two-piece Laco riveted pilot strap. The leather is nice and thick and supple.

I also purchased a push button deployment clasp to go with the new strap, but it just was not meant to be. My large hands, combined with thin wrists, made it impossible to remove the strap, without unlocking the deployment clasp first. So I'll live with the wear and tear of unbuckling.


----------



## NeoSeoul2084 (Feb 17, 2017)

Would it be easy to pick one of these up in person in Japan?


----------



## samhui (Feb 24, 2017)

Yes there are a number of stores in Japan with them, at least in Tokyo and Osaka, e.g. Bic Camera and Yodobashi. I recently picked mine up in Japan, too.


















NeoSeoul2084 said:


> Would it be easy to pick one of these up in person in Japan?


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## jr81 (Sep 12, 2013)

^ 

The alpinist looks great on a variety of straps but it really shines on the bracelet, imho. I picked up the oem bracelet exactly 8 days ago and I'm really struggling to take this watch off right now.


----------



## NeoSeoul2084 (Feb 17, 2017)

Is it possible to get this watch with a warranty? Or is the warranty not worth the paper it's printed on because you're outside of Japan?

I could get this watch from an ebay seller for a low price, and many WUS users have done so already and confirmed it's legit.

But it doesn't come with a warranty ofc.


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

It has a 1 year international warranty.


----------



## El @ (Dec 28, 2012)

jupiter6 said:


> It has a 1 year international warranty.


Not when bought from Japan.


----------



## Buzzbait (Mar 8, 2006)

The Alpinist lovefest continues. It looks like it will settle to somewhere around -3 seconds per day though, so I may have to do some adjustment to get it in the +.

It's hard to get over how classy this watch looks, yet sporty at the same time.


----------



## gelhornlogan (Jan 11, 2017)

Loving the sarb017 so far. Just put it in this green suede strap 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

NeoSeoul2084 said:


> Is it possible to get this watch with a warranty? Or is the warranty not worth the paper it's printed on because you're outside of Japan?
> 
> I could get this watch from an ebay seller for a low price, and many WUS users have done so already and confirmed it's legit.
> 
> But it doesn't come with a warranty ofc.


If bought from a JDM AD you will get 12 months Warranty. You just send it back to them.

Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## El @ (Dec 28, 2012)

Pete26 said:


> If bought from a JDM AD you will get 12 months Warranty. You just send it back to them.


Which 'just' means about $100 to ship it back and forth. Also in some countries it is very difficult to not pay customs again.


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

El @ said:


> Which 'just' means about $100 to ship it back and forth. Also in some countries it is very difficult to not pay customs again.


It's still a warranty. It's up to the buyer to decide if it's worth it or not. For an inexpensive 6R15 watch I wouldn't bother sending it back. Parts are easy to get.


----------



## NeoSeoul2084 (Feb 17, 2017)

What the hell, surely if you've paid import tax on it once during initial purchase you're not expected to pay import tax on it again when it returns from repair.

EDIT: Just looked this up for my country



> If the goods have been replaced free of charge under guarantee or warranty, no duty is payable. However, VAT is payable on the full value of the goods because all replacement items are treated as new goods for VAT purposes.


***** christ that's abhorrent, imagine being taxed once, getting a broken watch, having it replaced under warranty, and being taxed again for your trouble!

I'd rather just buy from that Irish ebay seller, if it arrives broken I can just do a paypal chargeback.


----------



## lodobazz (Feb 28, 2017)

I bought an Alpinist from eBay from the seller Gizmo Outlet. Initial impressions:

Negatives: Stock strap is awful, inner bezel is a bit loose for my liking, and the crown is not the easiest to screw back in place.

Pros: Looks amazing, is solidly built, keeps good time.

I put it on the SARB033 strap I had, despite others saying it wouldn't fit. Well, it "fits" with a bit of ingenuity (had to put the end link in facing vertically and kind of snap it into place, which rubbed it against the watch but didn't scratch it). As you can see, there is a gap since it isn't filled in, but the contour fits perfectly. I'm OK with that, since the official metal replacement strap is around $130.

I have a few questions. On the SARB033, the second hand returns to the 12:00 position when setting the time, but it doesn't here. What is that feature called, and does the Alpinist just lack it? Also, the bezel adjustment crown has the slightest bit of give/wiggle. Is that normal? Are there any tips for screwing the main crown back in place; I'd hate to strip the thing.

All said, I like the watch!


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

lodobazz said:


> I have a few questions. On the SARB033, the second hand returns to the 12:00 position when setting the time, but it doesn't here. What is that feature called, and does the Alpinist just lack it? Also, the bezel adjustment crown has the slightest bit of give/wiggle. Is that normal? Are there any tips for screwing the main crown back in place; I'd hate to strip the thing.


I'm not sure what you mean when you say the second hand returns to the 12:00 position on the SARB033. The movement in each of these watches is exactly the same, and behave exactly the same when setting time or date. Like any hacking automatic, you have to wait for the second hand to reach 12:00 (if that's where you want it) before pulling the crown out to the third position (the time-setting position).

Does the seconds hand on your SARB033 move on it's own to 12:00 and stop there without crown manipulation?


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

Agree with the above poster, both are 6R15 movements that feature hacking and hand winding. If yours is returning to 12 O'clock when you pull it out there is something amiss. On the other hand if the Alpinist is not hacking and stopping the second hand at 12 O'Clock there is something wrong there too. I hope it resolves.

For what its worth, my Alpinist has some play in the internal bezel, bothers me when I turn it, but otherwise don't care. I am not exactly navigating my morning commute with it. More of decoration than useful for me, but who knows maybe I will use it someday to get out of a sticky situation.

All that being said, too much talk, not enough photos. Had my Alpinist on a TSS Atlas strap that I really liked, but realized I had a genuine gator strap in the drawer... And voila


----------



## NeoSeoul2084 (Feb 17, 2017)

lodobazz said:


> I bought an Alpinist from eBay from the seller Gizmo Outlet.


thats where i'll buy mine too, i dont know how he can offer them so cheap. but it seems numerous WUS users have had no issues.

EDIT: I didn't really want to buy this month, but I see the seller is running out of stock fast!


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

NeoSeoul2084 said:


> thats where i'll buy mine too, i dont know how he can offer them so cheap. but it seems numerous WUS users have had no issues.
> 
> EDIT: I didn't really want to buy this month, but I see the seller is running out of stock fast!


I am also guilty of purchasing mine there, just could not beat the price. Very happy with it so far.


----------



## NeoSeoul2084 (Feb 17, 2017)

How wobbly is the internal bezel? Can it be lined up easily with the 12? I'm not going to use it to navigate but if I have to keep seeing it out of alignment it would be annoying.


----------



## lodobazz (Feb 28, 2017)

Ok, I was imagining things last time, or I had it stopped at exactly 12. I went and wound the 033 and it did not return to 12. I've only had both watches for a week, my mistake!

Also, the Alpinist is functioning properly. Both keep good time, so I wouldn't worry about ordering from that ebay seller.



NeoSeoul2084 said:


> How wobbly is the internal bezel? Can it be lined up easily with the 12? I'm not going to use it to navigate but if I have to keep seeing it out of alignment it would be annoying.


It is wobbly enough where it can move while being worn if you put enough force on the crown from rubbing against your hand. It's not going to move dramatically, but I've noticed it a few clicks away from 12 on occasion. I do prefer a sturdier, solid click.


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

lodobazz said:


> Ok, I was imagining things last time, or I had it stopped at exactly 12. I went and wound the 033 and it did not return to 12. I've only had both watches for a week, my mistake!
> 
> Also, the Alpinist is functioning properly. Both keep good time, so I wouldn't worry about ordering from that ebay seller.
> 
> It is wobbly enough where it can move while being worn if you put enough force on the crown from rubbing against your hand. It's not going to move dramatically, but I've noticed it a few clicks away from 12 on occasion. I do prefer a sturdier, solid click.


It's wobble is not horrible. Honestly it's perfectly functional for a compass bezel. It's not like it is meant to be used to hold a bearing while traveling. It's for spot checking. Think function. Much like the rest of the watch. Function.

Mine requires moving the bezel crown for it to move. Otherwise it stays in place.

Very dressy for a tool watch. And the green dial is just amazing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NeoSeoul2084 (Feb 17, 2017)

Seems to me that it's useless at it's primary function which is orienteering then. If the bezel maligns itself you'll go wrong.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

NeoSeoul2084 said:


> Seems to me that it's useless at it's primary function which is orienteering then. If the bezel maligns itself you'll go wrong.


Not at all. You're supposed to adjust the bezel every time you take a sighting with the sun. It's an intermittent reading.


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

taike said:


> Not at all. You're supposed to adjust the bezel every time you take a sighting with the sun. It's an intermittent reading.


The bezel does not misalign, it moves if you happen to roll the crown. But as said. You read it when needed. Very cool function.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

NeoSeoul2084 said:


> Seems to me that it's useless at it's primary function which is orienteering then. If the bezel maligns itself you'll go wrong.


Its primary function is to tell the time. If you're in the forest relying on your Seiko internal bezel to guide you, you have no business being in forests.


----------



## ryan1524 (Feb 13, 2017)

My compass ring slightly moves laterally (as well as rotationally) as the nav-crown is turned. Not a big deal and I can live with it. 

This thing is beyond my expectations. I've put it on a W&W Vintage Rye, and I wish I can show it (insufficient post count at the moment). 

It's so nice I don't really want to wear it. Is that weird?


----------



## NeoSeoul2084 (Feb 17, 2017)

Can anyone that has had theirs a while comment on it's longevity? People at the start of the thread should have taken it in for it's first service by now.


----------



## ryan1524 (Feb 13, 2017)

Don't know about 6R15 (this is my first of this movement), but my 7S26 in the SKX031 has never been serviced since I got it in 2007. No issues so far.


----------



## fagyalllo (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## NeoSeoul2084 (Feb 17, 2017)

I'm hovering over the buy it now button for this watch. Can someone push me over the edge. :think:


----------



## lodobazz (Feb 28, 2017)

NeoSeoul2084 said:


> I'm hovering over the buy it now button for this watch. Can someone push me over the edge. :think:


Ok. It's a very unique color that you'll be kicking yourself later for not buying when they discontinue it. That's why I bought it. 

I have a question for you good folks. I'm looking at some straps from worn and wound for my Alpinist. I really like this vintage rye color and band, mainly due to the thickness and padded look of it. See how it's raised in the middle? Compare that to the other, flatter straps, which lack the dimensional look I'm going for. Is there a name for this kind of strap? Why is it so much more expensive ($150 vs $89)? Are there any good alternatives?









I'm currently going through this thread and this is the one that really caught my eye.


----------



## rfusillo (Jan 25, 2017)

I don't know what they're called and I don't know what the alternatives are, but the straps in the first (top) picture look infinitely better than those in the second picture. Well worth the additional cost.



lodobazz said:


> Ok. It's a very unique color that you'll be kicking yourself later for not buying when they discontinue it. That's why I bought it.
> 
> I have a question for you good folks. I'm looking at some straps from worn and wound for my Alpinist. I really like this vintage rye color and band, mainly due to the thickness and padded look of it. See how it's raised in the middle? Compare that to the other, flatter straps, which lack the dimensional look I'm going for. Is there a name for this kind of strap? Why is it so much more expensive ($150 vs $89)? Are there any good alternatives?
> 
> ...


----------



## lodobazz (Feb 28, 2017)

rfusillo said:


> I don't know what they're called and I don't know what the alternatives are, but the straps in the first (top) picture look infinitely better than those in the second picture. Well worth the additional cost.


Indeed it does.

I've seen a few pictures with the Hirsch Mariner strap that look pretty good (not as nice as the one above), so I may go that route.


----------



## NeoSeoul2084 (Feb 17, 2017)

So I'm just about to order this from Gizmo outlets on ebay, like other WUS users have done. It says that shipping is Royal Mail 48 hours. But then it says "Estimated delivery Tue, 21 Mar – Tue, 04 Apr"

I'm in Britain and the watch is supposedly in Ireland. Something dodgy going on here?

EDIT: Pulled the trigger on it. If it takes that long to come I don't really care. I've got triple protection on the purchase so I'm not too worried (ebay, paypal, credit card)


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

lodobazz said:


> Ok. It's a very unique color that you'll be kicking yourself later for not buying when they discontinue it. That's why I bought it.
> 
> I have a question for you good folks. I'm looking at some straps from worn and wound for my Alpinist. I really like this vintage rye color and band, mainly due to the thickness and padded look of it. See how it's raised in the middle? Compare that to the other, flatter straps, which lack the dimensional look I'm going for. Is there a name for this kind of strap? Why is it so much more expensive ($150 vs $89)? Are there any good alternatives?
> 
> ...


Also take a look at bandrbands and watch gecko. I find W & W a little over priced

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan1524 (Feb 13, 2017)

Maybe so, but I forget about that fact immediately upon touching and putting them on.

Getting some deployants to preserve them.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

MuckyMark said:


>


That looks great. I wish I had gone that rout instead of the ripoff OEM bracelet.


----------



## kenbond (Jan 21, 2017)

I got the W&W Moss and I'm loving it. I have smaller wrists so the length is my only knock on it.


----------



## lotus1109 (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi I love the looks of 6R15, has anyone tried to mod the case back to transparent? 


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

jupiter6 said:


> That looks great. I wish I had gone that rout instead of the ripoff OEM bracelet.


Thanks,

Ironically I'm wearing it on this to see if I like it on a bracelet enough to buy the OE bracelet.


----------



## AK74 (Mar 2, 2017)

Hi All

I'm new to this forum. I bought my SARB017 a month ago from Seiya (excellent service and price btw) together with the optional clasp. Love it so much I wear it nearly everyday. Excellent craftmanship, if there's one tiny issue that can be annoying (which I try not to think about) is the misalignment of the "N" and "S" on the compass bezel in relation to the 12 and 6 indices. But hey, they say nothing is perfect in this world =)


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

AK74 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I'm new to this forum. I bought my SARB017 a month ago from Seiya (excellent service and price btw) together with the optional clasp. Love it so much I wear it nearly everyday. Excellent craftmanship, if there's one tiny issue that can be annoying (which I try not to think about) is the misalignment of the "N" and "S" on the compass bezel in relation to the 12 and 6 indices. But hey, they say nothing is perfect in this world =)
> 
> View attachment 11092618


If it makes you feel any better mine has the same issue. But I still love mine!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## NeoSeoul2084 (Feb 17, 2017)

My Alpinist from Gizmo-outlets on ebay just updated to dispatched today.

Has anyone noticed anything dodgy going on with the stock level before? They always seem to have 2 left no matter how many have been sold within 24 hours.


----------



## Buzzbait (Mar 8, 2006)

NeoSeoul2084 said:


> My Alpinist from Gizmo-outlets on ebay just updated to dispatched today.
> 
> Has anyone noticed anything dodgy going on with the stock level before? They always seem to have 2 left no matter how many have been sold within 24 hours.


That sounds like smart marketing to me. LOL

On a good note, My Alpinist has nicely settled into losing approximately 4 seconds every 3 days. I think I can live with that. I normally don't like a watch that loses time, but it's so close to perfect, that I'll consider it to be "no adjustment necessary".

And the obligatory watch photo.......


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

I've had one of these in my Amazon cart for over a year and for whatever reason keep buying other watches first. Last night I ordered one on Ebay, using the 20% off code for $276 shipped. At that price I couldn't say no. Now the wait begins.


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

NeoSeoul2084 said:


> My Alpinist from Gizmo-outlets on ebay just updated to dispatched today.
> 
> Has anyone noticed anything dodgy going on with the stock level before? They always seem to have 2 left no matter how many have been sold within 24 hours.


As long as you get your watch, who cares?


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

New strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

My wife informs me my strap (the one you pointed me towards shown on your watch) is in. She loves it, which is good since I won't have to defend another strap so vigorously now. I'll post it when I get home next weekend.

Thank again for the tip.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Pervious post directed at buzzbait.


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Buzzbait said:


> The Alpinist lovefest continues. It looks like it will settle to somewhere around -3 seconds per day though, so I may have to do some adjustment to get it in the +.
> 
> It's hard to get over how classy this watch looks, yet sporty at the same time.


I feel the same way. That is a fantastic photo, by the way.


----------



## Buzzbait (Mar 8, 2006)

duc said:


> My wife informs me my strap (the one you pointed me towards shown on your watch) is in. She loves it, which is good since I won't have to defend another strap so vigorously now. I'll post it when I get home next weekend.
> 
> Thank again for the tip.


Boorah!!!! You're going to love it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## NeoSeoul2084 (Feb 17, 2017)

Probably going to be an odd question but what CLOTHING do you find goes well with the Alpinist?

That green dial will surely look terrible with certain clothes.


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

NeoSeoul2084 said:


> Probably going to be an odd question but what CLOTHING do you find goes well with the Alpinist?
> 
> That green dial will surely look terrible with certain clothes.


I can't think of anything in my wardrobe that would look terrible with the Alpinist. It's a very versatile and handsome watch.
The green dial is beautiful, but in person it's much more subdued than one probably thinks based just on pictures.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

lbovill said:


> New strap
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What strap is this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

EA-Sport said:


> What strap is this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I picked it up from watch gecko. It's a handmade vintage style italian leather strap in reddish brown. It is far more stunning in person than in the photos. Super pleased. The leather perfectly matches the curves of the lugs then slims down to about 2.5 mm thick for the remainder.

About $40 usd delivered. Just be aware it is vintage styled so this particular one is 20mm to 16mm at the buckle. But I looks perfect on the alpinist imho.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jag11088 (Feb 23, 2017)

jupiter6 said:


> As long as you get your watch, who cares?


I found the Seiko bracelet (M0TZ111J0 ) designated for SARB017
at a company, Mastersintime.com, located in Holland brand new for $82.
Much better price than the going rate of $140+ charged everywhere else.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

jag11088 said:


> I found the Seiko bracelet (M0TZ111J0 ) designated for SARB017
> at a company, Mastersintime.com, located in Holland brand new for $82.
> Much better price than the going rate of $140+ charged everywhere else.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I am not sure why you quoted me to say that.


----------



## jag11088 (Feb 23, 2017)

jupiter6 said:


> I am not sure why you quoted me to say that.


That was my 1st post on this forum. I wasn't quoting anyone....so I guess it's my turn to not be sure....

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## NeoSeoul2084 (Feb 17, 2017)

My watch just came only 1 week after ordering 

Beautiful watch but people weren't joking about the strap! It's a piece of crap! Is it actually made of cardboard?

EDIT: Had it two hours now, not a single defect, misaligned chapter ring, dial smudge or mark on the hands. An excellent quality watch and a very good seller.

I purchased from Gizmo-Outlets on ebay. It looks a bit dodgy because they use a stock picture of the watch, they are also apparently located in Ireland although their webstore says Hong Kong. The watch came in the original Seiko box, with all the original tags including the price tag. It also came with a Japanese warranty card which is useless outside of Japan but proves the seller is legit. The warranty card is stamped with "Amazon.co.jp" so I have a feeling the watches are being purchased on Japanese Amazon before being warehoused in Ireland before being sold.

Definitely recommend this seller if you're in Europe.


----------



## AK74 (Mar 2, 2017)

Hi all, just wanted to share my alpinist accuracy result from toolwatch.io, it's 0.00 sec/day!!! The reading is over the last 34 hrs. The watch was worn for 9 hrs yesterday and rested with the dial facing up the whole day today as I wore another watch to work today. I'm stoked to see the result. Yay.


----------



## NeoSeoul2084 (Feb 17, 2017)

Another accuracy report here, I'm happy to announce my watch is only 1 second slow after setting it 4 days ago when I received it.

Seems like someone snuck a certified chronograph movement in there will no one was looking.


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

My Alpinist has been scary accurate when worn frequently. Like, within a second per day. It's loosing time when left sitting for more than 24 hrs, but not much.


----------



## bunjamin (Apr 11, 2016)

Nice, I have been eyeing this one lately so I might have to check out that seller


----------



## biokeys87 (Mar 20, 2014)

Here's mine on a Hirsch Modena strap! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## cecily_shanghai (Mar 16, 2017)




----------



## chadwright (Feb 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## blakerad (Dec 11, 2015)

Alpinist and kid with underwear on his head on TV

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

chadwright said:


> Do you mind sharing what canvas strap this is?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fagyalllo (Apr 26, 2015)

SRPB05J1 Presage + Alpinist


----------



## lodobazz (Feb 28, 2017)

Quick question. I know the specs list a 50 hour power reserve. I'm curious how accurate that is supposed to be? I wound the watch to max and shook it a few times and let it sit face up, and I got around 41 hours. Is this normal? The watch is new. 

Being new to automatic watches, I'm also wondering if this is something that degrades over the watch of the life?


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

lodobazz said:


> Quick question. I know the specs list a 50 hour power reserve. I'm curious how accurate that is supposed to be? I wound the watch to max and shook it a few times and let it sit face up, and I got around 41 hours. Is this normal? The watch is new.
> 
> Being new to automatic watches, I'm also wondering if this is something that degrades over the watch of the life?


Let it break in, wear it a lot, then re-test. You'll see variance over life, likely. 41 hours isn't too far off the 50 hour spec. Mine is often ticking longer than 50 hours if it was worn for an entire day.


----------



## lodobazz (Feb 28, 2017)

I see. I didn't wear it for an entire day, but I did wind it up about 20 times and shake it a bit. Just curious because I want to make sure I didn't get a lemon.

(At 41 hours, it's still far superior to my other automatic, the orient mako, but I'd still like it to hit that magic 48 hr mark)


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## donttpanic (Nov 9, 2016)

lodobazz said:


> I see. I didn't wear it for an entire day, but I did wind it up about 20 times and shake it a bit. Just curious because I want to make sure I didn't get a lemon.
> 
> (At 41 hours, it's still far superior to my other automatic, the orient mako, but I'd still like it to hit that magic 48 hr mark)


41 hour sounds a bit short. I recently tested my new cocktail time (same movement) and got 58 hours out of it. I gave it 50-60 turns.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## blakerad (Dec 11, 2015)

Nothing more to add

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## dleesys (Feb 14, 2017)

My Alpinist came in today!

My fourth Seiko, and I'm excited to wear this every time I go hiking and mountain climbing. Not going to be afraid of scuffs or scrapes with this, since it'll be a product of doing one of my favorite activities.

The green and gold is perfection.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Buzzbait turned me on to this Laco band from Long Island Watch. It looks great and is even more comfortable than it looks. Thanks Buzz!


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

anabuki said:


> View attachment 11246586
> 
> 
> View attachment 11246674


Is that oem or aftermarket bracelet?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

blakerad said:


> Nothing more to add


That's a really interesting look.


----------



## blakerad (Dec 11, 2015)

jupiter6 said:


> That's a really interesting look.


Thanks.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Dante231 (Dec 29, 2016)

Grabbed this beauty on eBay and it arrived last week. The Clockwork Synergy leather NATO came in today.









So much better!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## NeoSeoul2084 (Feb 17, 2017)

Took me a while to find a strap I like, I put it on two other straps before this including a light brown Hirsch Oxford.

Finally settled on a Hirsch Ranger in dark brown. A lot of people here seem to prefer the lighter brown straps but I felt it made the watch look too bright when combined with the polished case.


----------



## Dante231 (Dec 29, 2016)

I have a really bony 7" wrist. The original band wouldn't let the watch sit properly - same is true of my cocktail time. I have a Hadley Roma for this watch coming this week (and a Hirsch Duke for the Cocktail). It's going to have to be pretty comfortable to best this NATO, but even if not, it's a bit more, er . . . presentable.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

Fine wine and a fine watch. Visiting napa today!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dante231 (Dec 29, 2016)

New shoes!










Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Two weeks after shipping from HK, I finally got mine yesterday.









I had high expectations for this watch, and can report it has met and exceeded them.

After 24 hours it has lost one second. Interesting story how it got there.

Manually wound twenty turns. Wore for 6 hrs., 4 sec. behind.
Sat overnight face up about 9 hrs, lost another second for a total of 5.
Folded strap back and forth trying to soften a little (strap also meets all expectations repeatedly noted), held strap from one side striking watch on wrist causing metal mechanism inside to audibly jerk, did this a couple of times.
Checked time a few minutes later, 5-10, watch had gained about 3 sec to be only 2 sec. behind.
Checked time again 9 hours later, total of 24 hrs after first use: 1 sec behind.

I realize it takes time for this movement to settle, but I found the 3 sec. jump very interesting.

And no, I wasn't transfixed under the mesmerizing spell of the Alpinist. Or maybe I was.


----------



## aldirahmanp (Mar 25, 2017)

Really love the green and gold dial. Awesome watch, had it for about 3 months now. Unfortunately haven't found the right leather strap for it yet. Any recommendations?









Sent from my Lenovo P1a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

aldirahmanp said:


> Really love the green and gold dial. Awesome watch, had it for about 3 months now. Unfortunately haven't found the right leather strap for it yet. Any recommendations?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


20mm Hirsch ranger, it's the one I have my eye on for when mine arrives

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## blakerad (Dec 11, 2015)

aldirahmanp said:


> Really love the green and gold dial. Awesome watch, had it for about 3 months now. Unfortunately haven't found the right leather strap for it yet. Any recommendations?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Iyonk strap!!! No question. He is a custom strap maker and they are by far the best I have ever put on my wrist. I have one one my speedmaster and explorer. You order directly from him on the forums and he is super nice. Let me know if you want pics and info about him.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## aldirahmanp (Mar 25, 2017)

blakerad said:


> Iyonk strap!!! No question. He is a custom strap maker and they are by far the best I have ever put on my wrist. I have one one my speedmaster and explorer. You order directly from him on the forums and he is super nice. Let me know if you want pics and info about him.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info, i've seen his work on instagram, they do seem nice. I contacted him a few days ago, seems that he's out of stock for the leather material.

Sent from my Lenovo P1a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## aldirahmanp (Mar 25, 2017)

Unsolved_Mistry said:


> 20mm Hirsch ranger, it's the one I have my eye on for when mine arrives
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info, i checked it out, the light brown seems to go well with the watch.

Sent from my Lenovo P1a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dante231 (Dec 29, 2016)

The new one on mine is a Hadley Roma MS 854 REST for what that's worth. Global Watchband is always quick on the delivery and reasonable prices. The strap is also water resistant.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk

That's MS 854 RST


----------



## congressoflouts (Aug 15, 2016)

I used to have this on a colareb spolletto, but have since purchase the bracelet. i didn't think i'd like the bracelet but when fitted correctly i have now changed my opinion from strap to bracelet is best.


----------



## congressoflouts (Aug 15, 2016)

also, HAS ANYONE DISMANTLED A SARB017, I WOULD LOVE TO SEE HOW THE COMPASS BEZEL IS CONNECTED. how is it 200m WR with what MUST be a simple gasket around the compass bezel stem? I DONT UNDERSTAND HOW THIS WATCH WORKS!


----------



## wuhan_clan (May 24, 2010)

After enjoying this on bracelet for nearly 2 years, I'm trying out some straps again.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Finally got mine..it took more than 2 weeks to get to the nation's capital from HK..the leather strap really lived up to its reputation so I immediately put it on a Jack Foster Horween strap I had laying around..














Perfect size for my wrist..








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fagyalllo (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

Maybe Seikos greatest all rounder ?

Certainly I've never seen a watch wear better on a leather NATO.


----------



## Cycletroll (Jul 3, 2016)

Love my SARB017 so much that I just ordered a backup to stash away if I lose/destroy my primary.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

green on grass 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hanz L (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## ryan1524 (Feb 13, 2017)

That's an interesting look with less gold.


----------



## jimmyang (May 9, 2016)

My SARB017 on a custom bracelet.


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

jimmyang said:


> My SARB017 on a custom bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 11401466


What bracelet is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Finally got the bracelet I should have got on day one. Just in from Seiya. Solid end links, nice cast/forged? clasp parts. The only downside, other than the price, is only 2 micro adjustments. Here's a few pictures.


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

My new toy









Sent from my Letv X500 using Tapatalk


----------



## pauper (Jun 7, 2016)

Anyone know the width of the strap at the buckle? Does it taper down and if so, to what size?


----------



## pauper (Jun 7, 2016)

Hanwen said:


> Just got mine last week. This one got on my short list 5 years ago, but I kept finding reasons to put off the purchase, I was wary of the gold accents, the hands, and the green dial not being versatile enough. Well I finally gave in. It is a lovely watch with a nicely finished case, in terms of finishing, it is on par with some of the Omegas I owned. It feels like a watch that retails at 3 times its price. I'm happy to join the club!
> 
> View attachment 1491189
> View attachment 1491191
> ...


Your photos make me wanna hire you to take photos of my watches lol nice photos!


----------



## jimmyang (May 9, 2016)

I think you've already PMed me previously in regards to the bracelet. 



lbovill said:


> What bracelet is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

jimmyang said:


> I think you've already PMed me previously in regards to the bracelet.


I did thank you. Just put two and two together. Just shows how much I approve of it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pauper (Jun 7, 2016)

Hi guys, I recently joined the SARB017 club and still absolutely in love with it. However, I do plan on making an aftermarket strap purchase and I can't decide what shade of brown I should get. Petty I know, but it really changes the whole look of the watch.

20mm Morellato Samba Italian Leather Alligator Grain Soft Brown Watch Band 2704 | eBay
20mm Hadley Roma Brown Crocodile Grain Genuine Leather Mens Watch Band 717 Reg | eBay
20mm Hadley-Roma Genuine Leather Tan Alligator Grain Stitched Watch Band MS834 | eBay
20mm Morellato Samba Italian Leather Alligator Grain Tan Brown Watch Band 2704 | eBay
20mm deBeer Havana Ostrich Grain Genuine Italian Calfskin Leather Watch Band | eBay


----------



## Dante231 (Dec 29, 2016)

pauper said:


> Hi guys, I recently joined the SARB017 club and still absolutely in love with it. However, I do plan on making an aftermarket strap purchase and I can't decide what shade of brown I should get. Petty I know, but it really changes the whole look of the watch.
> 
> 20mm Morellato Samba Italian Leather Alligator Grain Soft Brown Watch Band 2704 | eBay
> 20mm Hadley Roma Brown Crocodile Grain Genuine Leather Mens Watch Band 717 Reg | eBay
> ...


Not sure you can go wrong with any of them. As you say, it depends on what look your after. I think the embossed/patterned materials generally dress up the watch; vintage style and thick straps tend to dress it down.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## pauper (Jun 7, 2016)

Dante231 said:


> Not sure you can go wrong with any of them. As you say, it depends on what look your after. I think the embossed/patterned materials generally dress up the watch; vintage style and thick straps tend to dress it down.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the reassurance Dante. I was getting my head in a bunch thinking about the possibilities.


----------



## Seanifred (Apr 9, 2017)

Hey all, first post!

Just got my hands on a SARB017 (gift from the wife) and noticed it has 6R15-00E1 on the case back. This is different from the 6R15-00E0 I have seen on pictures and video reviews. Just wondering what, if any, significance it holds. Thanks in advance.

-Sean


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

wow.....whole thread just about the Alpinist!!
looks like i have a lot of reading to do...........ordered one yesterday on ebay
already debating which strap to get for it...


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

A couple pics of my alpinist today. And one from last month that I like a lot.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

tommyboy31 said:


> A couple pics of my alpinist today. And one from last month that I like a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ordered one yesterday
Do they wear small like the Seiko 5?

Worried that it may feel a bit too small

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

mr mash said:


> Ordered one yesterday
> Do they wear small like the Seiko 5?
> 
> Worried that it may feel a bit too small
> ...


For reference, maybe, I have about a six and a half inch wrist. I feel like it's a perfect size for me.

I've never had a Seiko 5 on my wrist, so this is the only way I can answer you. Hope it helps some.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cycletroll (Jul 3, 2016)

mr mash said:


> wow.....whole thread just about the Alpinist!!
> looks like i have a lot of reading to do...........ordered one yesterday on ebay
> already debating which strap to get for it...


Do yourself a favor and get the factory bracelet for it (Parts No: D3A7AB). Can be ordered from Seiya or found occaisionally on the 'Bay. It really makes this watch! A green NATO works pretty well too but the bracelet is really the cat's meow.


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Sorry for posting a bunch in a short amount of time, but this whole thread is new to me and I felt like trying to be artistic.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cycletroll (Jul 3, 2016)

Nice to see some passion and artistry tommyboy! Thanks of sharing!


----------



## Dante231 (Dec 29, 2016)

mr mash said:


> Ordered one yesterday
> Do they wear small like the Seiko 5?
> 
> Worried that it may feel a bit too small
> ...


I go back and forth between a Davosa Ternos (42mm diver) and my Alpinist. At first, it seemed like the SARB was tiny. I've gotten used to it . . . It really is the right size. Haven't tried the bracelet, but a leather NATO has worked great, as well as a thick leather band that gives it a bit more presence.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

My SARB017 has made many of my watches seem too big now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ledit0ut (Apr 11, 2017)

Cycletroll said:


> Do yourself a favor and get the factory bracelet for it (Parts No: D3A7AB). Can be ordered from Seiya or found occaisionally on the 'Bay. It really makes this watch! A green NATO works pretty well too but the bracelet is really the cat's meow.


I really love how the watch looks with a bracelet on but can you wear it as a daily beater without leather or nato?


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

ledit0ut said:


> I really love how the watch looks with a bracelet on but can you wear it as a daily beater without leather or nato?


Yes of course. Why wouldn't you?


----------



## Cycletroll (Jul 3, 2016)

ledit0ut said:


> I really love how the watch looks with a bracelet on but can you wear it as a daily beater without leather or nato?


I've tried many straps on my Alpinist and find the SS bracelet looks the best, is very comfortable and durable and quick to put on and take off. I did wear it on a Green NATO for a bit but all in all I'm not really a NATO fan. They get grubby and add more snag prone profile to one's wrist whereas the bracelet is nice and slim and light. Only real advantage to a NATO is that it's harder to lose your watch if you break a spring bar.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

lbovill said:


> My SARB017 has made many of my watches seem too big now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got this exact same first world problem lol..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

EA-Sport said:


> I got this exact same first world problem lol..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's so bad I have started downsizing my collection based on overall size now.

Max size for mechanical watch 43.8mm and even that is pushing what I find acceptable.










Largest watch now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cycletroll (Jul 3, 2016)

I'm finding I'm really drawn to field style cases around 39-40mm. Just seem to really work! My wrist is not really small either at 7 and 3/8 but 60mm across at narrowest part. I'm 6'3 185# and I still find I like mid size watches better. One reason I sold my Sumo is it just seemed too big.
Now I have to see if this predilection for svelte watches will overcome my awe for the SBDX017 I just got; it's not huge but definitely has some mass; and oh so beautiful!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

On a 7.25 wrist for reference for the posts above.


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

Nuts ordered the alpinist from eBay
Now i am obsessing over the Tissot validate automatic 
Lol
That's watches for you i suppose


Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

From yesterday:


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Yet another thread I should never have opened. 

It would have been OK if the strap versions were all I saw but then the appearance of the SS bracelet and some amazing pics of it at that have virtually tipped me over. 

I had seen this thread probably twice before and never thought too much about it but looking for a cheaper Seiko as a gift I stumbled on the SARB cocktail and the recent change in movement etc and now I want one for myself as a beater watch (have to justify it somehow right?). 

Problem is I don't think it will get a huge amount of wrist time but it sure does look great on the SS bracelet.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Shots like these on the bracelet amongst many others have pushed me to get one.

Seiko seems to be rejigging their 6R15 and 4R movement ranges and putting extra branding on their watches ("Presage" "Brightz" etc) which doesn't appeal to me.

I know the continuity of these models is always discussed but I have a gut feeling this will be either changed to a different movement and changed in the near future. It's obviously a huge seller for them.



stewham said:


> If the bracelet is available again and you normally wear your watches on a bracelet then I say get the bracelet. I'm sure it won't be difficult to sell later on if you change your mind. I have the bracelet on mine and don't wear it any other way since I think it makes the watch even better.
> 
> View attachment 1660260





AdrianCol said:


> +7 seconds over 8 days.
> 
> View attachment 2244914





velpser said:


> View attachment 2044386


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Green on green today 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

EA-Sport said:


> Green on green today
> View attachment 11536250
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Like the strap
Can I ask where you bought it from??

Still waiting on my alpinist delivery eBay purchase..... Fingers crossed

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

mr mash said:


> Like the strap
> Can I ask where you bought it from??
> 
> Still waiting on my alpinist delivery eBay purchase..... Fingers crossed
> ...


It's a Jack Foster strap I got thru massdrop.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

EA-Sport said:


> It's a Jack Foster strap I got thru massdrop.
> View attachment 11537690
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice
Cheers

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cycletroll (Jul 3, 2016)

It's funny, I have new to me SBDX017 and SZSC003, and the watch I grab when I get off shift (Firefighter wears the SKX007 on duty for the most part) is my trusty SARB017!


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my Letv X500 using Tapatalk


----------



## z3r01 (Apr 21, 2017)

Hi everyone, longtime-lurker-first-time-poster here. I have been following this thread for quite a bit now, and really like the awesome pics of the SARB017 in this thread.

Anyways, long story short, after contemplating for more than a year, I have decided to take the plunge.

Having gone through the thread, I find myself liking the Alpinist Green with the Colareb Venezia straps (the positive reviews in other threads are a big plus, too).

Would just like to ask though, are the Colareb Venezia straps water/sweat resistant? I live in a tropical climate, and was wondering if the Venezia straps would absorb sweat/water. With my limited knowledge, I can't exactly tell from the pictures if they are water/sweat resistant, hence the question.

I have tried searching the forum, and the internet, but could not come up with anything substantial. Apologies for the somewhat silly question, and thanks in advance. = )


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)

@z3r01 : IMHO you should avoid leather and water. The Venezia straps are very flexible and they aren't treated to be water resistant. I would suggest you to look for a canevas, synthetic strap or nato strap for your Alpinist. The OEM bracelet is a very good option too. I own one and the SARB017 reminds me a little bit of a vintage Explorer.
That being said, the Colareb strap are affordable so maybe you should just give them a try.


----------



## z3r01 (Apr 21, 2017)

@darklight111 Thanks for taking the time to reply, and for the advice. = )

I won't be going for a swim, or taking the SARB017 into the shower with me, that's for sure, but was just wondering about regular situations like rain, water getting on to the strap from washing hands etc.

That said, yeah you are right, I would probably get one still cos it is pretty affordable, and I guess I would only know the answer to my question after getting (and using it).

I have got the OEM bracelet in mind as well, but would definitely get it some time down the road.

Thanks again! = )


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

I do believe that the alpinist has arrived








Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

First impressions are good.. Smaller dial than i imagined
Although not as small as my seiko 5









Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

mr mash said:


> First impressions are good.. Smaller dial than i imagined
> Although not as small as my seiko 5
> 
> 
> ...


I may leave the standard strap on for now..I know it's not that loved
Seems to suit the watch. And thicker than i imagined

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

So mine has been running consistently around -5.1spd over the last 25 days worn on my wrist or the winder daily. I've tried face up or crown down to try to speed up a bit but no luck. I know -5.1spd isn't too bad but I'm just wondering if there's anything I can do short of getting it regulated by a watchmaker to speed it up a bit. Thoughts?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

EA-Sport said:


> So mine has been running consistently around -5.1spd over the last 25 days worn on my wrist or the winder daily. I've tried face up or crown down to try to speed up a bit but no luck. I know -5.1spd isn't too bad but I'm just wondering if there's anything I can do short of getting it regulated by a watchmaker to speed it up a bit. Thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine swapped from negative to positive after a month. I think I would give it another month and see. But I completely understand your desire to have it regulated.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## n0to (Nov 12, 2008)

The most beautiful view of this watch... in the sunlight.


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

stewham said:


>


Where is the bracelet from may i ask
?
May change strap on my new alpinist

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shofixti (Jun 8, 2015)

darklight111 said:


> @z3r01 : IMHO you should avoid leather and water. The Venezia straps are very flexible and they aren't treated to be water resistant. I would suggest you to look for a canevas, synthetic strap or nato strap for your Alpinist. The OEM bracelet is a very good option too. I own one and the SARB017 reminds me a little bit of a vintage Explorer.
> That being said, the Colareb strap are affordable so maybe you should just give them a try.


A olive green perlon strap is also nice.


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)

mr mash said:


> Where is the bracelet from may i ask
> ?
> May change strap on my new alpinist
> 
> Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


It's the bracelet from the SARB013/015 which were the other two 6R15 Alpinists and share the same case as the SARB017.

It used to be readily available from Higuchi/Chino/Seiya and others, but I've had it for 5 years now, so I'm not too sure if it's still in stock since the 013 and 015 have been discontinued.


----------



## Dante231 (Dec 29, 2016)

Try this link:

https://www.seiyajapan.com/products/seiko-ss-bracelet-for-sarb017

Not cheap, but I think this is what you're looking for.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Noni51 (Jun 22, 2015)

Can anyone help me out here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/need-help-sarb017-alpinist-genuine-bracelet-4263906.html

I'm asking about half links for the Genuine bracelet


----------



## El @ (Dec 28, 2012)

Noni51 said:


> Can anyone help me out here:
> I'm asking about half links for the Genuine bracelet


Seiko does not make these and I don't think anybody else does either.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Arrived today. I broke in the supplied band by folding over on itself both ways and "rolling" the fold up and down the strap. Then a few twists and pinches and it feels pretty good actually. I have the metal bracelet also but I'll keep it as designed for a while based on how comfortable it is with this accelerated folding break in.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)




----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Just a quick question to those who've gone down the metal bracelet route with the 17. 

Does the bracelet lead to marks / scratches on the polished part of the case body?

I'm enjoying the strap look and I don't want to ruin that polished look by using the metal bracelet.


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

New look for my alpinist









Sent from my Letv X500 using Tapatalk


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

zuiko said:


> Just a quick question to those who've gone down the metal bracelet route with the 17.
> 
> Does the bracelet lead to marks / scratches on the polished part of the case body?
> 
> I'm enjoying the strap look and I don't want to ruin that polished look by using the metal bracelet.


No, the bracelet does not mark or scratch the case. It's a pretty good bracelet. Probably over priced for what it is, but it fits and looks very good.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

As a bracelet kind of wearer overall I couldn't resist in the end.

I think this is how it will stay and if it does scratch it won't matter as it's a keeper. It's been running 2 and a bit seconds fast total over three and a half days now.

Even a crappy picture of it can't make it look bad...


----------



## Kratsmoose (Nov 19, 2012)

One of my favorites! I love having a bezel, to time things, without the look or bulk of a diver's watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

Kratsmoose said:


> One of my favorites! I love having a bezel, to time things, without the look or bulk of a diver's watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where'd you get that jubilee? It's gorgeous


----------



## Kratsmoose (Nov 19, 2012)

LCandela said:


> Where'd you get that jubilee? It's gorgeous


Thanks. Came from my Rolex Datejust and fits perfectly. Really comfortable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

This watch on metal bracelet is something else entirely imo. 

It's the clearest example I see of where the manufacturer Seiko is putting virtually ALL the money into the watch head. The included strap which is unsigned even is thrown in as a cheap throwaway and everyone realises it immediately. 

With an OEM metal bracelet the true cost of the watch goes up by $100-150+ but I think it's the way to go with this one for me. 

It's not the bracelet you'd find on today's $5000+ Rolexes but I remember the stamped and hollow link folded bracelet on my 90's Submariner so it's not like Rolex was always the way it is today. 

The bracelet in that sense reminds me of a 90s Rolex Explorer with slight ratliness and fit. It's in keeping with a vintage feel and suits the watch at its price point. 

What swayed me was that the watch is 20 bar WR. That screams bracelet intended by manufacturer in my mind. I love that the watch is always washable and wettable on the bracelet. 

With my watch now on a metal bracelet for almost 3 days it's the only watch I've had in a long time - maybe 10 years or more which I've felt comfortable enough to sleep with! It's a very comfortable bracelet and I'm wearing it slightly on the looose side because of the restricted variability in fit afforded by the bracelet construction but it's turned out better than I thought. 

A great watch and one that I never really thought I would like as much as I now do. I definitely remember thinking "meh" on more than one occasion when I clicked on this thread over the past year. So a bit of a surprise watch for me and the metal bracelet definitely makes this watch for me.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## anaplian (Jan 4, 2014)

Is there some issue with the supply of the Alpinist currently? The prices on eBay for this watch seem to be climbing steeply. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Mine has serial number 72xxxx suggesting February 2017 manufacture if my knowledge re Seiko serials is sound. 

I think these are produced in batches that sell out rather quickly based on past posts on availability. 

Rumours of its demise have been around since 2009 so it's likely that it's still going to be in production for a good while esp given its popularity (it's a bestseller on Seiya for example). 

Only thing though is Seiko's shakeup of the 6R15 containing Presage series which this SARB017 is presumably a member of. Many of those are being downgraded and rebranded and some like the Grand Cocktail versions are discontinued recently. 

So who knows what might happen. It's black and cream stablemates are long gone and I wouldn't be surprised if it was discontinued or if it continued changed or unchanged.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

?????????????????????

still lists it as of today. So it's probably just a temporary supply issue.


----------



## watch-newbie (Apr 3, 2015)

zuiko said:


> ?????????????????????
> 
> still lists it as of today. So it's probably just a temporary supply issue.


I actually assumed it was a discontinued model. Thanks for the info.


----------



## jobs.jdfournier (Feb 2, 2016)

Can't find a reputable seller anywhere. New on ebay is even way over msrp. Any suggestions? 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## JustinL582 (Apr 18, 2017)

These are weirdly awesome, definitely on my list for sure


----------



## watch-newbie (Apr 3, 2015)

Yeah, I was hoping someone knew of an obscure yet reputable place that has there NIB.


----------



## dleesys (Feb 14, 2017)

Don't wear it as often as I should, but whenever I do I'm reminded how damn fine a watch this is!


----------



## congressoflouts (Aug 15, 2016)

I agree with the below. first I had the original brown strap, then a colareb spoletto, I even have a spare Hirsch left over from when I had an SKX, but with all these possibilities I never felt comfortable that I had found 'the one'. I made a leap for the bracelet despite the price and also against my prior feelings of not enjoying the sensation of a metal bracelet.

I took the gamble, and can honestly say that the combination completed the watch. It even curbed my lust for other watches. the aesthetic is so versatile (as is the watch) that it works in the office / formal / out hiking / in the pub. Such a great watch.

I have a beater (eco drive diver, 35mm) for sports, but even if I forget to switch around - its no problem. maybe a touch more weight than necessary but hardly noticeable.
despite the beater, I can say I'm essentially a one watch guy (for the next 10-20 years, or however long it lasts without a service!)



zuiko said:


> This watch on metal bracelet is something else entirely imo.
> 
> It's the clearest example I see of where the manufacturer Seiko is putting virtually ALL the money into the watch head. The included strap which is unsigned even is thrown in as a cheap throwaway and everyone realises it immediately.
> 
> With an OEM metal bracelet the true cost of the watch goes up by $100


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my Letv X500 using Tapatalk


----------



## ohtrythis (Aug 19, 2016)

on Hirsch Earth leather straps.


----------



## MGB614 (May 7, 2017)

I loved the look of this watch since the first time I saw a picture of it on this forum. When I received an email from Gnomon on Thursday that the Alpinist was back in stock, I went ahead and bit the bullet. $420 Is sort of high retail but they seem to be in demand and it is an authorized dealer. So I ordered two, one is a Fathers Day gift for my Dad and one for myself. I ordered two of these ColaReb Roma Rust Brown straps ColaReb Roma Distressed Aviator Rust Brown for them. I hope the straps match well, and that my Dad thinks the watch is as beautiful as I do. Now the only thing left to do is wait and watch my email for a tracking number.


----------



## dleesys (Feb 14, 2017)

Nice!

I'd get one for my dad but he's tried on my sarb017 and said it felt too heavy on his wrist (doesn't really wear watches). He tried on my cheapo Timex Weekender for a day and loved it tho 

Bought two bands and I can't wait for them to arrive so I can try them out on my Alpinist! I'm definitely having a second honeymoon with this thing.


----------



## MGB614 (May 7, 2017)

What band is that you are using currently, and which ones did you order? It's gorgeous


----------



## dleesys (Feb 14, 2017)

Thanks!

It's on a Dassari Kingwood Mahogany band. The "distressed" look is pretty much for show but the band itself is really really soft and flexible.

I got a skx013 Jubilee to fit on it after I saw some pics to try out a metal bracelet, and a brown Rivetta strap that was a real pain in the butt to track down lol


----------



## MGB614 (May 7, 2017)

OK thanks for telling me. I did not know the skx013 bracelet would fit this, and wow that Rivetta is really nice looking too.


----------



## MGB614 (May 7, 2017)

MGB614 said:


> I loved the look of this watch since the first time I saw a picture of it on this forum. When I received an email from Gnomon on Thursday that the Alpinist was back in stock, I went ahead and bit the bullet. $420 Is sort of high retail but they seem to be in demand and it is an authorized dealer. So I ordered two, one is a Fathers Day gift for my Dad and one for myself. I ordered two of these ColaReb Roma Rust Brown straps ColaReb Roma Distressed Aviator Rust Brown for them. I hope the straps match well, and that my Dad thinks the watch is as beautiful as I do. Now the only thing left to do is wait and watch my email for a tracking number.


Just got them in today and swapped the straps.


----------



## Tridoros (Apr 8, 2017)

Nice view of the Alpinist. Is the sapphire crystal slightly domed or flat? Haven't been able to find a pic to confirm
Thanks


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

It's flat and it's not sapphire.


----------



## Dante231 (Dec 29, 2016)

jupiter6 said:


> It's flat and it's not sapphire.


Pretty sure the SARB017 has a sapphire crystal.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

MGB614 said:


> Just got them in today and swapped the straps.


why you have two of them?


----------



## Tridoros (Apr 8, 2017)

jupiter6 said:


> It's flat and it's not sapphire.


Advertising I've seen states it having a sapphire crystal.


----------



## jobs.jdfournier (Feb 2, 2016)

Tridoros said:


> Advertising I've seen states it having a sapphire crystal.


Definitely sapphire

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MGB614 (May 7, 2017)

sblantipodi said:


> why you have two of them?


 I bought two, one as a Fathers Day gift for my Dad and the other is for me.


----------



## MGB614 (May 7, 2017)

Tridoros said:


> Nice view of the Alpinist. Is the sapphire crystal slightly domed or flat? Haven't been able to find a pic to confirm
> Thanks


Can confirm it is indeed flat. I am no expert, but from everything I have read online and the product page on Gnomon where they were purchased say it is sapphire.


----------



## Cycletroll (Jul 3, 2016)

Most definitely Sapphire!


----------



## tomaiso (Mar 21, 2017)

Seiko's website itself says it's sapphire, so that's for sure.

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 0elcid0 (Nov 19, 2016)

Sapphire and flat are correct.


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

I stand corrected. I always thought for that price, the most one could expect is hardlex.


----------



## purekoryo (Feb 24, 2017)

These watches are growing up on each and every time I look at it!


----------



## Hj3lm (Jun 24, 2015)

This thread needs pictures! 🍻









Sent from the north!


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI (May 2, 2017)

How much did y'all pay for Alpinist? I just ordered mine from Seiya for USD 395. Specially interested in prices from, say, 5 years ago. Helps us all gauge how much the price went up for this bad boy.


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

That is not only one good looking watch but that is also one nice looking strap. Very nice combo. 3 for that one. |> |> |>


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

PRADEEPRAAVI said:


> How much did y'all pay for Alpinist? I just ordered mine from Seiya for USD 395. Specially interested in prices from, say, 5 years ago. Helps us all gauge how much the price went up for this bad boy.


375 from Amazon back in February.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

Got mine from ebay for 296 back in April

Sent from my Letv X500 using Tapatalk


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

PRADEEPRAAVI said:


> How much did y'all pay for Alpinist? I just ordered mine from Seiya for USD 395. Specially interested in prices from, say, 5 years ago. Helps us all gauge how much the price went up for this bad boy.












From https://camelcamelcamel.com/

Since I've been tracking this watch in 2016 it has been fluctuating mostly from low $300's to $400. It has recently spiked up to high $300's up to $500 since many places appear to be out of stock. I bought mine for $243 (lowest I have ever seen), but that was a quick spring flash sale. Seiko has recently discontinued some SARB models but this one is not on the list. It is a popular model that's been around for awhile. Patience may payoff, but who knows.


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI (May 2, 2017)

Just received a notification that my Alpinist has been delivered and left at the door. Going to rush home from work before someone pounces on my package.


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI (May 2, 2017)

Here it is


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI (May 2, 2017)

wrist shot


----------



## simon_miles (Jun 8, 2017)

Pulled the pin! Cant say enough about it! WOW!
SaiyaJapan is awesome to deal with - 4 Days from Japan to Australia! Can wait for my Colareb Venezia to arrive so I can actually try it on, as the stock strap is awful!


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

Does anyone here know what the official Seiko part number is for the crystal on the SARB017? Or how to find out?


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## dleesys (Feb 14, 2017)

Put this on my wrist today and I spent an inordinate amount of time staring and marveling at it.

I just love everything about it.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## congressoflouts (Aug 15, 2016)

i like to think I'm a one watch guy, and for a while the SARB017 on a bracelet ruled the roost, but every month i'd have to reset as the accuracy would wane eventually. to combat this i bought a beautiful watch the NEVER lags, the casio oceanus ocw-s100-1ajf
(titanium, sapphire, 10 bar, radio controll atomic clock, tough solar movement) - seems almost too good to be true.
this watch:







not my picture, but nice right?

this evening, i look at my alpinist on the bed frame (i hoop the bracelet around the wooden frame)........ *no way am i selling it!
*
its just too good to look at. heck its not even that bad for accuracy. but that green. i've mentioned it somewhere in this thread before - just reminds me of the rolling green hills of mid / north wales
here's a photo a friend of mine took:







https://www.blackkeyphotography.com

also i love how the gold indices and hands match my wedding ring. the ruthlessly cold accurate casio can't beat that (despite being a cool smooth operator)
https://www.seiyajapan.com/products/ocw-s100-1ajf






but yeah. SARB017 Alpinist. you're in my heart forever.

and thats it. i sincerely hope i never buy another watch again. just these two!


----------



## congressoflouts (Aug 15, 2016)

actually that casio wrist shot isn't that great, there's better photos out there. also - recently had new spring bars installed on the alpinist, as i think the original ones were beginning to bend. the 017 is quite a heavy watch so keep an eye on that alpinist lovers!


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

glengoyne17 said:


> Does anyone here know what the official Seiko part number is for the crystal on the SARB017? Or how to find out?


No idea, but I have a pristine one if you are interested. I fitted a domed sapphire to mine just after I got the watch.


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI (May 2, 2017)

anabuki said:


> View attachment 12110818
> 
> 
> View attachment 12110826


Is this official Alpinist bracelet? Looks good even if it isn't.


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI (May 2, 2017)

congressoflouts said:


> i like to think I'm a one watch guy, and for a while the SARB017 on a bracelet ruled the roost, but every month i'd have to reset as the accuracy would wane eventually. to combat this i bought a beautiful watch the NEVER lags, the casio oceanus ocw-s100-1ajf
> (titanium, sapphire, 10 bar, radio controll atomic clock, tough solar movement) - seems almost too good to be true.
> this watch:
> View attachment 12110866
> ...


Damn, this Casio isn't cheap


----------



## Aleskb (Jun 4, 2017)

I'm really digging my SARB017 since 3 months now, even though I need to wait a little bit before I can get a fancy strap on it - I live in Congo where finding straps isn't easy, so I need to wait for my next travel to Europe. In the meantime, here's a link to the small review I've made of the watch, for those interested: https://smalltoysforgrownmen.wordpress.com/2017/06/14/seiko-sarb017-alpinist-review/


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

Rob Cox said:


> No idea, but I have a pristine one if you are interested. I fitted a domed sapphire to mine just after I got the watch.


Thanks for the offer. My watchmaker looked it up: 320PX5SN02

First two digits are diameter:32mm

Actually looking to do what you did. Not necessarily domed but I want AR. Does your dome come with AR and does it help the dial to shine through?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

Rob Cox said:


> No idea, but I have a pristine one if you are interested. I fitted a domed sapphire to mine just after I got the watch.


Where did you get your doomed sapphire from? Was it specially made for the 017 or was it generic?


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

PRADEEPRAAVI said:


> Is this official Alpinist bracelet? Looks good even if it isn't.


Thanks. Bought it last year on ebay.


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

Could someone measure the lug to lug for me? 
Wanna see if it could fit my bund strap.
Thanks!


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

Okapi001 said:


> 45.7 mm.


haha, I've asked this question previously and it was answered. The Alpinist has always been at the back of my mind, there are just too many distractions and the "smallish" size is keeping me from pulling the trigger!


----------



## Sillygoose (Mar 5, 2017)

Just scored this off a forum member recently. I've got it on a Colareb Siena. Loving this watch! 









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buzzbait (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi everybody. I'm just checking in with a 4-month status update. I've been wearing the Alpinist pretty much every single day, and the watch works wonderfully. It is sooooooooo comfortable on a 20mm Laco-BR strap, and looks smashing as well. The watch has settled in to an incredible loss of 10 seconds over the last 30 days. Wow!!!! It never even occurs to me to check the accuracy anymore.


----------



## DonnieCasabar (Sep 8, 2016)

Joining with my alpinist










Sent from the ❤


----------



## Aleskb (Jun 4, 2017)

Nice strap Donnie, but you should really try it on a thicker one, whatever color you prefer. After testing both thin (the original) and thick (a Colareb) on it, I personally prefer how the watch "feels" on a thick strap much more.


----------



## jimidiga (Jun 23, 2017)

Sharing my Alpinist on suede leather







View attachment Photo 27-05-2017, 2 01 48 PM.jpg


----------



## klatu (Jun 6, 2017)

Would a 20mm Strapcode with solid endlinks fit a SARB017? Anyone tried?


----------



## happydoggo (Jun 25, 2017)

Hey all. I just received the official bracelet from Seiya, and I'm a little disappointed. Is anyone having issues with a gap between the end link and the lug? Mine wiggles side to side and that can't be good for the spring bars long term.


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

happydoggo said:


> Hey all. I just received the official bracelet from Seiya, and I'm a little disappointed. Is anyone having issues with a gap between the end link and the lug? Mine wiggles side to side and that can't be good for the spring bars long term.


Try thicker spring bars.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

klatu said:


> Would a 20mm Strapcode with solid endlinks fit a SARB017? Anyone tried?


This is with a Rolex Oyster bracelet (from a 16610). If you find a suitable aftermarket for the 16610, it will work with the Alpinist:


----------



## happydoggo (Jun 25, 2017)

It looks like it doesn't help. The end links are slightly smaller than the lug width.... Maybe just my luck


----------



## hyper007 (Jan 22, 2015)

happydoggo said:


> Hey all. I just received the official bracelet from Seiya, and I'm a little disappointed. Is anyone having issues with a gap between the end link and the lug? Mine wiggles side to side and that can't be good for the spring bars long term.


I got mine from Seiya and mine is the same way also. It makes it rattle


----------



## happydoggo (Jun 25, 2017)

hyper007 said:


> I got mine from Seiya and mine is the same way also. It makes it rattle


This shouldn't cause the spring bars to fail, should it? I don't mind the end link play too much as long as it doesn't send my watch flying


----------



## hyper007 (Jan 22, 2015)

happydoggo said:


> This shouldn't cause the spring bars to fail, should it? I don't mind the end link play too much as long as it doesn't send my watch flying


I doubt it will and I'm not too worried about it. I've also read about other people experiencing this issue with the Sarb017 bracelet. The endlinks are just not large enough.


----------



## happydoggo (Jun 25, 2017)

hyper007 said:


> I doubt it will and I'm not too worried about it. I've also read about other people experiencing this issue with the Sarb017 bracelet. The endlinks are just not large enough.


Thanks. Guess this one is a keeper then. It just felt silly not having a bracelet on a watch rated 200m


----------



## wakko78 (Jun 15, 2017)

Own one and love mine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Just put her on a NATO tonight.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

A much better pic, I think.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## monopdt831 (Jan 28, 2013)

Just received my father's day gift. It had been a long time coming and after perusing through everyones posts, the time to order was now. I'm still trying to find out what kind of strap to go with as i am a big fan of bracelets, but right now I have a suede leather to replace the oem(hideous). On the wrist for a couple hours now and loving it. My collection is getting larger and picking which watch to wear each day is getting more difficult.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## ApexRex (May 29, 2017)

On a clockwork synergy gentlemans worn saddle leather strap. Loving it!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Noni51 (Jun 22, 2015)

Guys, Strapcode are soon realeasing a Jubilee bracelet for the Alpinist.

More info here: https://strapcode.wordpress.com/2017/07/06/pre-order-now-angus-jubilee-for-seiko-alpinist-sarb017/

Looks absolutely brilliant!!


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

Mine saying hello









Sent from my Letv X500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aonarch (Jan 2, 2017)

Noni51 said:


> Guys, Strapcode are soon realeasing a Jubilee bracelet for the Alpinist.
> 
> More info here: https://strapcode.wordpress.com/2017/07/06/pre-order-now-angus-jubilee-for-seiko-alpinist-sarb017/
> 
> Looks absolutely brilliant!!


Looks fantastic, I wish they'd do one for the SARB033/35


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

My Jubilee is on order. Sub (brushed) clasp. Can't wait.


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

Wrong post.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## MGB614 (May 7, 2017)

Noni51 said:


> Guys, Strapcode are soon realeasing a Jubilee bracelet for the Alpinist.
> 
> More info here: https://strapcode.wordpress.com/2017/07/06/pre-order-now-angus-jubilee-for-seiko-alpinist-sarb017/
> 
> Looks absolutely brilliant!!


Thank you for the heads up. Was getting really close to buying another strap today, I will preorder this instead.


----------



## klatu (Jun 6, 2017)

What an unexpected surprise. I joined the Alpinist club a few weeks ago and have recently put it on a leather nato strap that I'm happy with, but that Angus Jubilee screams class.


----------



## klatu (Jun 6, 2017)

Here is mine on a Ritchie brown leather nato strap.


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

Do strap code do any other styles?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## MGB614 (May 7, 2017)

Unsolved_Mistry said:


> Do strap code do any other styles?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


I have only seen different clasp options. All are on the same bracelet so far.



duc said:


> My Jubilee is on order. Sub (brushed) clasp. Can't wait.


I went with the sub clasp as well, hopefully I like it. My other strapcode bracelet has the standard v clasp.

Oh BTW if anyone here is thinking about pre-ordering, don't forget there is a WUS sponsor discount for Strapcode.com 
" WUS2016 " Will give you 10% off any order, including this pre-order.


----------



## klatu (Jun 6, 2017)

What do you think of the v-clasp?


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

MGB614 said:


> Oh BTW if anyone here is thinking about pre-ordering, don't forget there is a WUS sponsor discount for Strapcode.com
> " WUS2016 " Will give you 10% off any order, including this pre-order.


Worked for me!


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

Just a thought. I have used the Sub clasp for my SKX Diver and it matched well. But for Alpinist, I am not so sure as the Sub clasp is quite thick, more fitting for a Diver. In this case, V-clasp or even the standard clasp might be a better fit for the Alpinist.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MGB614 (May 7, 2017)

achilles said:


> Just a thought. I have used the Sub clasp for my SKX Diver and it matched well. But for Alpinist, I am not so sure as the Sub clasp is quite thick, more fitting for a Diver. In this case, V-clasp or even the standard clasp might be a better fit for the Alpinist.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That is worth some consideration, thanks for that input. I might change my order.


----------



## LARANJACK (Jun 16, 2017)

dleesys said:


> Thanks!
> 
> It's on a Dassari Kingwood Mahogany band. The "distressed" look is pretty much for show but the band itself is really really soft and flexible.
> 
> ...


sorry to ask but where did you get one of these rivettas from? also did it age good or it get ugly fast? thank you


----------



## Octarine (Jun 12, 2015)

On a FB page a fellow posted a shot of his Alpinist on a Hadley Roma MB4217T two tone. Looks like a fantastic fit, I ordered one but HR is closed for inventory till the 13th. When it gets here I'll post pics.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10212903728044646&set=gm.817097781783732&type=3


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

taike said:


>


Came here to post this as well, looks great, wish they made these before I flipped my Alpinist though!


----------



## Unadan360 (Jul 10, 2017)

Pretty sure I'm going to get an Alpinist. I'm in the USA - where would you recommend I get one from? Amazon, Long Island, Seiya? Somewhere else?


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Alpinist on a new strap, from Haveston.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## John_Frum (Jul 18, 2015)

Octarine said:


> On a FB page a fellow posted a shot of his Alpinist on a Hadley Roma MB4217T two tone. Looks like a fantastic fit


Let us know how the end links fit


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Unadan360 said:


> Pretty sure I'm going to get an Alpinist. I'm in the USA - where would you recommend I get one from? Amazon, Long Island, Seiya? Somewhere else?


I'm in the US as well and I got mine from eBay.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ApexRex (May 29, 2017)

Unadan360 said:


> Pretty sure I'm going to get an Alpinist. I'm in the USA - where would you recommend I get one from? Amazon, Long Island, Seiya? Somewhere else?


I picked mine up from another member on the forums in the classifieds section. Going rate seems to be $325-$375 second hand.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

ApexRex said:


> I picked mine up from another member on the forums in the classifieds section. Going rate seems to be $325-$375 second hand.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was thinking at first that you had to be way off. I got mine new off Amazon for 375. But wow, I guess prices have jumped up lately. They're going for 425 on Amazon now. I got mine at a good time then!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sillygoose (Mar 5, 2017)

tommyboy31 said:


> I was thinking at first that you had to be way off. I got mine new off Amazon for 375. But wow, I guess prices have jumped up lately. They're going for 425 on Amazon now. I got mine at a good time then!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I think it was because of low stock. The prices climbed for a bit everywhere because many places were out of stock. Seems like stores have restocked now. The prices from eBay's reputable sellers have come down to about $360 now.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Sillygoose said:


> I think it was because of low stock. The prices climbed for a bit everywhere because many places were out of stock. Seems like stores have restocked now. The prices from eBay's reputable sellers have come down to about $360 now.
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


I think that's about where they were when I got mine. Ebay was a little bit less than Amazon, so that sounds right.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Unadan360 (Jul 10, 2017)

Which sellers should I look for that are reputable?



Sillygoose said:


> I think it was because of low stock. The prices climbed for a bit everywhere because many places were out of stock. Seems like stores have restocked now. The prices from eBay's reputable sellers have come down to about $360 now.
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## El @ (Dec 28, 2012)

Unadan360 said:


> Which sellers should I look for that are reputable?


Are there unreputable ones?


----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)

I would trust Seiya and Amazon the most. Seiya because it's shipped directly from land of the rising sun. Amazon because has great customer service and return policies so if anything goes wrong you can just contact them and they'll fix it quickly. Buying from Ebay wouldn't be my first choice but it would't keep me from buying either. For Ebay you just need to do a little extra homework and research the seller well. I personally trust sellers from US or Japan more than those from China or Singapore but I have yet to receive a fake watch from those sellers either. Good luck. This is a fantastic watch and IMO will become a Seiko classic. I've had two Alpinists and even at $450+ it's worth every penny.


----------



## Sillygoose (Mar 5, 2017)

Unadan360 said:


> Which sellers should I look for that are reputable?


As others have mentioned, you'll have to do some research on those. I was mainly referring to sellers that have a 99+% rating with at least a thousand reviews. From my brief search yesterday, it looked like the sellers with the lower pricing all match that criteria. I'd read some buyer reviews to make sure they have good customer service, just in case.

Good luck!

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## MGB614 (May 7, 2017)

Unadan360 said:


> Pretty sure I'm going to get an Alpinist. I'm in the USA - where would you recommend I get one from? Amazon, Long Island, Seiya? Somewhere else?


I ordered 2 from Gnomon a few weeks ago, they are very reputable. They were $420 each, I believe they are still in stock. Their store is overseas but shipping was very fast, arrived in less than a week.


----------



## Papamud (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi! What is that strap? It's gorgeous!


sleeping dog said:


> My first post, so greetings everyone! I've been into watches for nearly a year now, mostly Seikos. There's just something in the Seiko design that makes me: .
> Well, enough said, here's some pics for you:
> 
> View attachment 7738922
> ...


----------



## vjlbl (Jun 18, 2016)

My Alpinist on a dressy green real crocodile band... Now only need to find a good deployant clasp for it...


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

Mine on some OEM grey Perlon.









Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## 0elcid0 (Nov 19, 2016)

My Alpinist on the original bracelet. Thanks to teejay, he sold me in this forum.










Enviado desde mi EVA-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mdss68 (Jun 5, 2017)

Now on a Civo Nato, love this watch


----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broonzy (Jul 13, 2016)

On olive sailcloth Zulu diver. Love it.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## 38271dcc4 (Nov 14, 2015)

Just got mine and I'm absolutely loving it! Can't believe I used to think it was ugly.


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

broonzy said:


> On olive sailcloth Zulu diver. Love it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a great looking combo.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

broonzy said:


> On olive sailcloth Zulu diver. Love it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good...where did you get it from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broonzy (Jul 13, 2016)

Strap came from the Zulu shop on Amazon.uk. I'm impressed with it so far, gives the watch a more "sporty" look and was cheap too at around £14.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## MGB614 (May 7, 2017)

The Strapcode Angus Jubilee just arrived. I love it already.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

MGB614 said:


> The Strapcode Angus Jubilee just arrived. I love it already.
> 
> View attachment 12385261
> View attachment 12385263


Mine will be right behind you. It's due for delivery this morning.....


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Nice, very nice.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

When screwing down the crown to lock, does it continue to wind the watch? Mine does, don't recall if this was the case before.


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

PetWatch said:


> When screwing down the crown to lock, does it continue to wind the watch? Mine does, don't recall if this was the case before.


Mine does too

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dante231 (Dec 29, 2016)

tommyboy31 said:


> Mine does too
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


How can you tell?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Dante231 said:


> How can you tell?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


The feel, the sound. Identical to when it's winding. So really, it is just a guess, but it makes sense that it does this since the crown is starting in the winding position when you're screwing it in.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jimidiga (Jun 23, 2017)

On the Strapcode Jubille bracelet, are the middle part of the lugs stainless steel color (not gold) compared to the bracelet? Can't tell from the pictures. It looks silver to me...


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

jimidiga said:


> On the Strapcode Jubille bracelet, are the middle part of the lugs stainless steel color (not gold) compared to the bracelet? Can't tell from the pictures. It looks silver to me...


Polished stainless. The photos make it appear more pronounced.

It's a little less noticeable in this pic:


----------



## MGB614 (May 7, 2017)

jimidiga said:


> On the Strapcode Jubille bracelet, are the middle part of the lugs stainless steel color (not gold) compared to the bracelet? Can't tell from the pictures. It looks silver to me...


The center links are highly polished compared to rest of bracelet, but silver in color


----------



## jimidiga (Jun 23, 2017)

Thanks everyone! I thought this one also comes in two-tone (gold and silver). The first picture posted looks like it's two tone but I checked the strapcode site and there's none. Could've been nice! b-)


----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)

Just received the new Jubilee. Fits great. Clasp locking isn't as smooth as I hoped but it'll wear in.


----------



## ThatotherGuy (May 5, 2016)

MGB614 said:


> The Strapcode Angus Jubilee just arrived. I love it already.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12385261&d=1501284069"]
> 
> ...


Could you please tell me what the leather strap is? Looks great!


----------



## MGB614 (May 7, 2017)

ThatotherGuy said:


> Could you please tell me what the leather strap is? Looks great!


Thanks. It's a ColaReb Roma distressed Rust Brown


----------



## jimidiga (Jun 23, 2017)

Strapcode Angus Jubilee is now sold out


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

True, but did you notice the Strapcode Oyster options? Incoming.....


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Something looks "off" with the strapcode endlinks. Jubilee and oyster.


----------



## GreatLakesWatch (Aug 12, 2016)

Two great explorers


----------



## GreatLakesWatch (Aug 12, 2016)

Put mine on a Milanese strap tonight


----------



## donttpanic (Nov 9, 2016)

taike said:


> Something looks "off" with the strapcode endlinks. Jubilee and oyster.


The end links are too long for the rest of the links. Of course that's the limitation of having long lugs and short links


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

taike said:


> Something looks "off" with the strapcode endlinks. Jubilee and oyster.


I haven't seen the version for the Alpinist, but based on the version they provide for the SKX, I disagree with your assessment. This one is spot on:


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

duc said:


> I haven't seen the version for the Alpinist, but based on the version they provide for the SKX, I disagree with your assessment. This one is spot on:
> 
> View attachment 12405421


Useless. Look at the pics on the alpinist before you comment


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

taike said:


> Useless. Look at the pics on the alpinist before you comment


I'll wait until my Oyster arrives and I can fit it to my Alpinist. I'll be open minded, but as alluded to above, I trust they got it right.

Edit: In my original posting I said I hadn't seen it. What I weant was I hadn't seen it in person. I saw the photos before I ordered. I think it will be a nice match. If it's odd, I'll acknowledge.

All that aside, I think your opinion posted so soon after a new availability, and so quickly after my photo tells more about you than the product.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Problem is that they're using male type endlink instead of female.

Female always look better.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

taike said:


> Female always look better.


I am certain we agree on this.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

duc said:


> I am certain we agree on this.


I change my mind about you


----------



## lodobazz (Feb 28, 2017)

That strapcode oyster looks nice. I'd like to get one on wrist before plunking down cash, since I already own the "official" one they sell on seiyajapan (though I got it for $80). I dislike the way the clasp has a visible gap on the official band, but the bracelet itself is nice and thin and the clasp is proportionate to the watch, and I'm not so sure the strapcode isn't too bulky for this watch.

Waiting for some comparisons.


----------



## PunOnePunAll (Oct 16, 2013)

lodobazz said:


> That strapcode oyster looks nice. I'd like to get one on wrist before plunking down cash, since I already own the "official" one they sell on seiyajapan (though I got it for $80). I dislike the way the clasp has a visible gap on the official band, but the bracelet itself is nice and thin and the clasp is proportionate to the watch, and I'm not so sure the strapcode isn't too bulky for this watch.
> 
> Waiting for some comparisons.


Agreed. All of strapcode's clasps are big and made for bulky dive watches. This watch calls for something smaller and more subtle.


----------



## Civilguy007 (Mar 18, 2015)

Just added one to my collection. I put it on a well worn croc strap.










Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

Just got mine and still testing straps to find out what I will keep on it...


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Civilguy007 (Mar 18, 2015)

Switched to another strap.










Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaystarrrr (May 26, 2016)

Just got mine yoday     I love it already but as so many people have said - that strap is the worst! I recently ordered this metal strap from WatchGecko and I like the look quite alot









Sent from my LON-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## jobs.jdfournier (Feb 2, 2016)

Jaystarrrr said:


> Just got mine yoday     I love it already but as so many people have said - that strap is the worst! I recently ordered this metal strap from WatchGecko and I like the look quite alot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel the end links need to match curve of the case to look 100% correct. I just have a leather and nato strap (for the summer).

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jschleim18 (Jun 19, 2015)

^^^ I agree. A curved end link would make the watch more complete/classier.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Straight endlinks always look lousy on a curved case edge.

Dislike for the stock leather borders on the irrational hatred toward invicta. It's quality is comparable to many other stock leather straps on swiss, japanese, or chinese watches. I have no problem with it and actually prefer the look over many other substitute straps presented in this thread.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

hotmustardsauce said:


> Very tempted to get this on a bracelet. Is the Seiko bracelet worth the extra $ ?


I think so. Go to Strapcode.com and check it out-- they are producing 4 new bracelets JUST FOR the Alpinist! I am gonna wait and maybe look for the Jubilee..


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

The strapcode efforts look clumsy. Original seiko is the way to go


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

I too got my Alpinist back in December. Second birthday present..
and I LOVE IT!

Originally I had it n a green NATO, but it was too tall off my wrist.
Then I found this Zuludiver leather & canvas strap from Geckota.
It is soft, and perfectly conforms to my wrist.
This is the best strap I have ever owned on a watch.

I think this strap sets off the watch with just enough class in the leather accent, and adds to the color with its own green.

Ohh and don't ge me started on the watch itself.
That green dial! Glows in the sun... Radiates sparkly gold hues of green indoors...
And like many of you, I find myself checking the time, and just staring at it, watching the light play off that magnificent dial, markers, and hands.

















Sorry the last pic does not do justice to the strap, I will try to get better ones soon.
(got better strap pics-- notice the "Zuludiver" signed buckle too!)

View attachment 12432691


----------



## Hanz L (Oct 12, 2014)

SARB017 on Hirsch Heritage


----------



## Jaystarrrr (May 26, 2016)

taike said:


> Straight endlinks always look lousy on a curved case edge.
> 
> Dislike for the stock leather borders on the irrational hatred toward invicta. It's quality is comparable to many other stock leather straps on swiss, japanese, or chinese watches. I have no problem with it and actually prefer the look over many other substitute straps presented in this thread.


Well that's your opinion. I really like the straight end links.

The fact that alot of other brands use a similar leather strap doesn't make the strap better... It's still really bad! Good for you that you like it though.

Sent from my LON-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

Jaystarrrr said:


> Well that's your opinion. I really like the straight end links.


+1
I think it adds a ccool vintage look. I wish I had got something cheaper with straight ends rather than the ripoff oem bracelet.


----------



## Jaystarrrr (May 26, 2016)

jupiter6 said:


> +1
> I think it adds a ccool vintage look. I wish I had got something cheaper with straight ends rather than the ripoff oem bracelet.


Thanks. I love this watch! Haven't been able to stop looking at it all day! Was afraid I'd be disappointed because of all the good I've read. Afraid my expectations were too high but I LOVE IT









Sent from my LON-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## MGB614 (May 7, 2017)

Hanz L said:


> SARB017 on Hirsch Heritage


I really like the look of that strap. Very nice


----------



## Dante231 (Dec 29, 2016)

So many bracelets! Here's mine on a Hadley Roma.










Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## begud (Oct 6, 2015)

This watch is too boring so it needed a touch of color b-)


----------



## tkoz (Jan 18, 2012)

^^^ I never would have put this combo together - really great look for the beach.


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

On Colareb. My most comfortable strap.


----------



## Jaystarrrr (May 26, 2016)

begud said:


> This watch is too boring so it needed a touch of color b-)
> 
> View attachment 12436523


Great combo!

Sent from my LON-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattkohut95 (Aug 10, 2017)

My beloved Alpinist, on a recent trip in Iceland. I have watches that cost significantly more, yet this watch grabs most of my wrist time. And for good reason. The sunburst green dial and applied gold numerals and indices are simply stunning. The watch runs a little fast, but is more than acceptable.

Only complaints are the lack of AR coating and that I wish it was slightly larger, 40mm would have been perfect.

But for only approximately $400 USD, you'd be hard pressed to find something better and more unique. I'd be fine spending 1k for this beauty (and it would probably reach that if it was Swiss made)









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaystarrrr (May 26, 2016)

mattkohut95 said:


> My beloved Alpinist, on a recent trip in Iceland. I have watches that cost significantly more, yet this watch grabs most of my wrist time. And for good reason. The sunburst green dial and applied gold numerals and indices are simply stunning. The watch runs a little fast, but is more than acceptable.
> 
> Only complaints are the lack of AR coating and that I wish it was slightly larger, 40mm would have been perfect.
> 
> ...


Iceland is the best!

Sent from my LON-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## begud (Oct 6, 2015)

I like it on bracelet too


----------



## ApexRex (May 29, 2017)

Was taking some SOTC pictures yesterday and this watch is so striking.


----------



## GreatLakesWatch (Aug 12, 2016)

A new perlon for my beautiful Alpinist


----------



## Tantler (Jan 28, 2012)

Jay McQueen said:


> Just got mine and still testing straps to find out what I will keep on it...
> 
> View attachment 12421497


Have you seen the angus jubilee by strapcode on this watch???


----------



## monopdt831 (Jan 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

Tantler said:


> Have you seen the angus jubilee by strapcode on this watch???


Yes and it is tempting!


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

monopdt831 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks awesome, but I want to see one in person. I like it. I already have an Omega with a similar bracelet, so I am still debating between the original bracelet from Seiya Japan or the Angus bracelet.

Hmmm... Thanks!


----------



## Jaystarrrr (May 26, 2016)

GreatLakesWatch said:


> A new perlon for my beautiful Alpinist


Really like that strap! Where did u get it?

Sent from my LON-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

monopdt831 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To me the bracelet is too thick and looks too heavy for SARB017. May you also show us the clasp?


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Wore this yesterday. I never get tired of staring in awe at the dial. And at 38mm really is snug on my 6.5" wrist. I thank my nephew for bringing this watch to my attention 2 years ago and buying it for me in Japan at 265 usd. On a Hirsch Buffalo strap.

A "till death do us part" watch for me.

Have a pleasant evening.


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Relo60 said:


> Wore this yesterday. I never get tired of staring in awe at the dial. And at 38mm really is snug on my 6.5" wrist. I thank my nephew for bringing this watch to my attention 2 years ago and buying it for me in Japan at 265 usd. On a Hirsch Buffalo strap.
> 
> A "till death do us part" watch for me.
> 
> ...


Any chance you could post some more pics of it with that strap? I've been trying to find something new for mine and that looks like it could be a winner.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Here's a few more shots Tommyboy31


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

That might just be the perfect combination!

Also, thanks a million!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## WhoDeySay (Feb 8, 2017)

This is definitely what I'm asking for as my 49th birthday present. What a gorgeous watch! The funny thing is that I didn't really like it 6-8 months ago when I first started getting into watches. I thought it had too much going on and wasn't very readable. I bought a Hamilton Khaki Auto 38mm which I absolutely love. But now I'm obsessing over that green and gold!!!! Stunning. It took me a couple days to reach the end of this thread (which rocks btw).


----------



## 0elcid0 (Nov 19, 2016)

WhoDeySay said:


> This is definitely what I'm asking for as my 49th birthday present. What a gorgeous watch! The funny thing is that I didn't really like it 6-8 months ago when I first started getting into watches. I thought it had too much going on and wasn't very readable. I bought a Hamilton Khaki Auto 38mm which I absolutely love. But now I'm obsessing over that green and gold!!!! Stunning. It took me a couple days to reach the end of this thread (which rocks btw).


I have the Hamilton Automatic and the Alpinist, and the second is better than the first.
Alpinist wins.


----------



## WhoDeySay (Feb 8, 2017)

Good to know. Thank you.


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Lunch with this fella on.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## congressoflouts (Aug 15, 2016)

The full collection.


----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)

taike said:


> Straight endlinks always look lousy on a curved case edge.
> 
> Dislike for the stock leather borders on the irrational hatred toward invicta. It's quality is comparable to many other stock leather straps on swiss, japanese, or chinese watches. I have no problem with it and actually prefer the look over many other substitute straps presented in this thread.


Thank you. I felt as though I was the only one happy enough with the stock strap. I've tried many combinations of leathers on my Alpinist and none match the looks of the stock. Sure it's a little tough and rigid but wear it in and it'll feel comfortable and malleable it just takes time.

For the moment it's staying on the new Strapcode Jubilee. Not sure why all the hate towards that option. It's the best bracelet option for the Alpinist available now IMO. I've had the stock bracelet as well and for over $150 it was overpriced, comfortable, no problems whatsoever but overpriced.


----------



## Unadan360 (Jul 10, 2017)

I just got my Alpinist in today. What a great looking watch. I actually don't mind the stock strap at all - maybe there is something wrong with me?? :-d


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Evanssprky said:


> My two srp's now get no wrist-time, and my sumo which I bought a few weeks ago hasn't even been worn yet. Now I've got used to the 017's size they all seem ridiculously oversized on my thin wrists.
> View attachment 919151
> 
> Really hankering over the 013 version now, will have to scan the sales corner, anyone have one?
> Anyway, so glad this thread now exists, if you have an Alpinist wear it in good health, and if you haven't, what are you waiting for?


YES and YES! Anything much bigger DOES feel oversized on my wrist too.
This and my 39mm Omega Dynamic just fit so well.

I too wear anything bigger than 40mm and it feels too much.

Here is to hoping the "HUGE WATCH" phase starts passing and more normal-man sized watches come back.
More in the 38-40 mm range for sport and chronograph watches too.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Unadan360 said:


> I just got my Alpinist in today. What a great looking watch. I actually don't mind the stock strap at all - maybe there is something wrong with me?? :-d


The stock strap does get a lot of hate.
I do not hate, but I don't like it.

My REASON is that I tried it for a couple weeks but it never did curve around my wrist.
Instead it was so stiff that the watch stood 2mm to 4mm up, elevated off my wrist.
I tried working the leather with my hands as I sat watching TV for a few evenings.

Short of mink-oil i could not get it to soften up and go around my wrist.

So I out it away and went with a solid green leather NATO. That was nice, but made it too thick.

Then I found my Zuludiver in nice heavy leather and green canvas.
Most comfortable watch band I have. Molded to my wrist after 1 water dousing and looks great out fishing or in front of class.

Though I do want to save up for one of the bracelets.
They add a while new dimension of class to the Alpinist.


----------



## Dante231 (Dec 29, 2016)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> The stock strap does get a lot of hate.
> I do not hate, but I don't like it.
> 
> My REASON is that I tried it for a couple weeks but it never did curve around my wrist.
> ...


Got a fresh pic? Would love to see it.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## dan86 (Jul 12, 2017)

Loving this watch. I bought this strap from Amazon. Found it to be too light colored. 








So I polished it and here is the final result. I feel that the honey color of the strap matches with the gold indices and helps the dial pop!
View attachment 2017-08-22 18.43.26-1.jpg

View attachment 2017-08-22 18.44.10.jpg


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

I just placed an order for mine, can't wait to join the club! Can't decide on a replacement strap yet, I find the light brown leather NATO or a Marina nationale to be the best matches for this watch, according to the pics from this thread anyway.


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

Just placed it on a Hirsch Heritage after seeing another forum members post. Liking the result.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dante231 (Dec 29, 2016)

lbovill said:


> Just placed it on a Hirsch Heritage after seeing another forum members post. Liking the result.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How do you like the deployant? Where'd you find it?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

I've enjoyed my Alpinist for 5 years and love it more each year. Fantastic watch even without considering how good value it is.









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

Dante231 said:


> How do you like the deployant? Where'd you find it?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I love deployants. All my leather straps are on them for any watch. They protect the strap from damage when using a tang and make it super quick and easy to put the watch on and off. I purchased this one from either amazon or the store that sells the tss atlas strap (can't remember the name but they can be found with a google of tss atlas). They run around 10-15 bucks and work well. Some of the cheaper ones you have to file/sand the corners of the interior a little to make them more comfortable.

These are not beautiful pieces of art. You can spend more and get more. But they are perfectly serviceable and certainly look just fine on the strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Aid1987 said:


> I've enjoyed my Alpinist for 5 years and love it more each year. Fantastic watch even without considering how good value it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How was that leather NATO? 
I tried it and felt it stood the Alpinist up too high off my wrist. Made it hard to get jackets on.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Dante231 said:


> Got a fresh pic? Would love to see it.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Yeah Here are a few, showing the strap. This is the end of summer so its starting to show some regular wear.
The green is a bit greener than my not-so-good lighting shows. (the sun is down at 10 PM for the first time in months)
And the signed buckle.


----------



## Dante231 (Dec 29, 2016)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Yeah Here are a few, showing the strap. This is the end of summer so its starting to show some regular wear.
> The green is a bit greener than my not-so-good lighting shows. (the sun is down at 10 PM for the first time in months)
> And the signed buckle.
> View attachment 12466835
> ...


Thanks! That makes the watch look rugged. I like that look. My main complaint about the bracelet is that it makes the watch too dressy.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> How was that leather NATO?
> I tried it and felt it stood the Alpinist up too high off my wrist. Made it hard to get jackets on.


I really love it but as you say it does sit a tad high. Not really a major problem in summer but can see it being difficult putting jackets on like you say.

I have a Steinhart diver which also sits relatively high so am fairly used to this problem.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## WhoDeySay (Feb 8, 2017)

Well, I pulled the trigger. Happy (early) Birthday to me! The Alpinist is everything I expected and more. I have it on a Colareb Tobacco strap which I think suits the watch and is incredibly comfortable by the way.


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

WhoDeySay said:


> View attachment 12468391
> View attachment 12468383
> Well, I pulled the trigger. Happy (early) Birthday to me! The Alpinist is everything I expected and more. I have it on a Colareb Tobacco strap which I think suits the watch and is incredibly comfortable by the way.


Congrats and happy (early) birthday! Colareb straps are awesome, I have their 'swamp' colour version.










Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## WhoDeySay (Feb 8, 2017)

Thanks! I like the swamp color as well - yours looks really good. I may need to get a perlon strap for our remaining warm weather. Any excuse to buy something else lol.


----------



## Dante231 (Dec 29, 2016)

WhoDeySay said:


> View attachment 12468391
> View attachment 12468383
> Well, I pulled the trigger. Happy (early) Birthday to me! The Alpinist is everything I expected and more. I have it on a Colareb Tobacco strap which I think suits the watch and is incredibly comfortable by the way.


Happy Birthday and congrats. The Alpinist looks sweet on that strap and on your wrist!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Thanks Dante!

You know what? it IS that rugged!

Good way to describe it. And it is dressy enough to look good when I am in front of the class too. 

Though I do want a bracelet for it...Someday.


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Got some new straps in the mail. Hirsch Lucca(first pic) and Buffalo(second pic). I think the Lucca is a winner on the Alpinist for sure.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

Aid1987 said:


> Congrats and happy (early) birthday! Colareb straps are awesome, I have their 'swamp' colour version.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which Colareb strap exactly is this? It looks absolutely amazing!!

EDIT: I just saw that the model of this strap is in fact Venezia Swamp  Sorry for a silly question, should have checked first, but I was sooo excited, because it looks very very good. I'd kindly ask for more pics, if you have any.


----------



## Sillygoose (Mar 5, 2017)

tommyboy31 said:


> Got some new straps in the mail. Hirsch Lucca(first pic) and Buffalo(second pic). I think the Lucca is a winner on the Alpinist for sure.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Agreed. I like the look of the Lucca more. I think lighter brown straps work well. Then again, I'm a bit biased. 😁









- Tappy Talkied


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

therion said:


> Which Colareb strap exactly is this? It looks absolutely amazing!!
> 
> EDIT: I just saw that the model of this strap is in fact Venezia Swamp  Sorry for a silly question, should have checked first, but I was sooo excited, because it looks very very good. I'd kindly ask for more pics, if you have any.


No problem therion. I've only got a few on my Instagram that I can share as I'm travelling without the Alpinist at the moment. Sorry but they're not the greatest pictures bit it gives you an idea of the colour.


















My watches on Instagram: aecos87

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## brianwsch (Sep 16, 2016)

Just got my Alpinist in yesterday. Here it is beside what I call the SARB Holy Trinity of Seikos. (yes I know the cocktail isnt the SARB version)


----------



## Venkov (Dec 10, 2016)

My Alpinist on Stailer strap.

Отправлено с моего iPad используя Tapatalk


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

Aid1987 said:


> No problem therion. I've only got a few on my Instagram that I can share as I'm travelling without the Alpinist at the moment. Sorry but they're not the greatest pictures bit it gives you an idea of the colour.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for taking the time and sharing these gorgeous photos. I believe that this is a perfect match for the Alpinist! These photos will sell many Colareb Swamps, they should put you on their payrole


----------



## AJMcvey (Mar 22, 2017)

Almost a week old and absolutely loving it. I have it in my head I want to be a one watch guy and think this is the one, we'll see how long it lasts.

I have a new leather strap on the way to replace the standard, however tried the strap from a Squale and it fits pretty good...


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## lodobazz (Feb 28, 2017)

tommyboy31 said:


> Got some new straps in the mail. Hirsch Lucca(first pic) and Buffalo(second pic). I think the Lucca is a winner on the Alpinist for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Lucca (particularly that color) is my favorite leather strap. Love the look and the dimensionality of it. Got one for my Orient dive watch, need to get another for the Alpinist.


----------



## mttchd (Sep 11, 2017)

What is the consensus on a bracelet for the SARB017? Meaning, the D3A7AB seems almost impossible to obtain. The M0TZ111J0 is listed as the in-stock "alternative" to the D3A7AB. Which is a better bracelet? They look identical - are they?


----------



## Santho (Sep 14, 2015)

Since I have never seen the D3A7AB, I can't say anything about it, but I've been wearing my Alpinist on the M0TZ111J0 bracelet for a couple of months now, and I am quite pleased with it.


----------



## 123ICE321 (Sep 12, 2017)

How easily does the D3A7AB/M0TZ111J0  bracelet scratch?


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

123ICE321 said:


> How easily does the D3A7AB/M0TZ111J0  bracelet scratch?


As it's made from the same materials as countless other bracelets, it's properties are identical too.


----------



## Cohfindex (Jul 24, 2017)

I've had my Alpinist on an Armida A9 500m (rivet) bracelet. Had to source some hollow endlinks from Amazon to fit it as the lug hole location wouldn't allow the use of the A9 ends. I think it adds to the "vintage" vibe of the 017


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

new entry for me ... seiko Alpinist .... it's so beautiful watch ... i love it ....!!!!!:-!:-!:-!

i need immediately a bracelet ......


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

My Alpinist has arrived together with his older brother King Seiko. It's a tiny watch and the strap is impossible to put on a wrist, it just can't be done..


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

I have a couple of old straps, that I have no use for and I tried them with the Alpinist, just to get an idea of which color of strap would be the best match for that lovely green dial. The straps are not mounted, just laid on top of the original strap. Comments, suggestions?




I'm also thinking about a suede leather NATO.


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

Venkov said:


> My Alpinist on Stailer strap.
> 
> Отправлено с моего iPad используя Tapatalk


I can't find a damn thing if I put Stailer strap in Google search. Are you sure this is the correct name for it? Can you please check, it looks amazing!


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

therion said:


> I have a couple of old straps, that I have no use for and I tried them with the Alpinist, just to get an idea of which color of strap would be the best match for that lovely green dial. The straps are not mounted, just laid on top of the original strap. Comments, suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also thinking about a suede leather NATO.


IMO this one is awesome.


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

duc said:


> IMO this one is awesome.


I kinda like the first one better..dunno..I tried this one at the mall today, it's Morellato and it's only 17,5 EUR after discount. Pretty cool, huh?


----------



## Sillygoose (Mar 5, 2017)

therion said:


> I have a couple of old straps, that I have no use for and I tried them with the Alpinist, just to get an idea of which color of strap would be the best match for that lovely green dial. The straps are not mounted, just laid on top of the original strap. Comments, suggestions?


I think the first one looks the best. The orangy tone and the warmth of the color really adds a complimentary touch to the watch.

- Tappy Talkied


----------



## WhoDeySay (Feb 8, 2017)

Therion, definitely one of the brown straps but I'm torn on which shade of brown. They both look nice. I don't like black straps on the Alpinist IMHO.


----------



## WhoDeySay (Feb 8, 2017)

The Morelatto distracts a little too much from the gorgeous dial.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

therion said:


> I can't find a damn thing if I put Stailer strap in Google search. Are you sure this is the correct name for it? Can you please check, it looks amazing!


http://www.stailer-group.ru/


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

My Alpinist on a khaki nato.. pretty awesome combo in my view









Sent from my Letv X500 using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## riorio (Mar 8, 2017)

Hi, seems that rumors of the discontinuance of the Alpinist is coming back again strong in Hong Kong for the past couple of weeks... how accurate is that? Should I get an extra one for collection (I've got one for normal usage already) anytime soon?


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

Thank you guys for your opinions and feedback! I went to another mall today, where they sell Hirsch straps ( Hirsch is very common around here, because it's produced a little more than an hour drive away from where I live ). These are the Hirsch Earth and Hirsch Camel grain. I loved the Earth strap in the pictures, but it's very different in real life. I thought it was matte, but in reality it's a bit glossy. I'm not sure about the color and it's not very pliable. But I love those coordinates and the compass, it goes well with the alpinist theme. The Camel grain strap is very thin, but I think that the color matches the dial very well. Too many options, gotta love the first world problems, huh  ?


----------



## John_Frum (Jul 18, 2015)

Nice thick distressed leather IMHO


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

taike said:


> StailerGroup - Staler Group


Thanks mate!


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Alpinist today








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Civilguy007 (Mar 18, 2015)

After much rolling, twisting, bending, and folding, I finally worked some flexibility into the original strap which allowed it to sit comfortably on my wrist.










But the color is too dark for my liking. A few previous posters sold me on the Hirsch Lucca. It finally arrived. Very pleased.










Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## hellowin (Jul 22, 2014)

My first post here, so happy with this awesome piece


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

wearing mine today too, on a 90s seiko brown leather strap that came off some broken quartz chrono


----------



## PatrikJarl (Sep 22, 2017)

I ordered a sarb017 with bracelet this week. Don't think I will use the original strap thou... and I want to be able to change to a suitable strap from time to time. 
What do you guys think about a mid brown leather nato on it? 

Note: haven't got the watch delivered yet. Excited!!


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

capt-dim said:


> View attachment 12522949


Now THERE is finally a picture that does justice to that gorgeous dial!

You should see if Marc and Long Island Watch wants it. His pics are OK, but could use a great shot!


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

@hellowin : That's a very nice strap!


----------



## WhoDeySay (Feb 8, 2017)

PatrikJarl said:


> I ordered a sarb017 with bracelet this week. Don't think I will use the original strap thou... and I want to be able to change to a suitable strap from time to time.
> What do you guys think about a mid brown leather nato on it?
> 
> Note: haven't got the watch delivered yet. Excited!!


Congratulation! You'll love it! If you haven't already, check out the various Colareb straps for the Alpinist. They're cool looking straps and they're honestly the most comfortable straps I've ever worn. I have the Tobacco color and also the Venezia Green. The Swamp version looks awesome too in pics in this thread.


----------



## WhoDeySay (Feb 8, 2017)

PatrikJarl, you'll have to post some pics when you get it.


----------



## chugachtimes (Sep 25, 2017)

Does anyone happen to know what strap this is? I literally just spent the past hour and a half looking through each and every page on here, 1-203 and never saw it. I think it's the best strap I've seen for the alpinist by far.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

chugachtimes said:


> Does anyone happen to know what strap this is? I literally just spent the past hour and a half looking through each and every page on here, 1-203 and never saw it. I think it's the best strap I've seen for the alpinist by far.
> 
> View attachment 12532121


https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=22562178


----------



## chugachtimes (Sep 25, 2017)

Ah okay I saw that post and thought it looked similar but couldn't tell for sure. Now that I look closer at it I guess it is the same thing, I'll definitely have to do that to mine! Thanks!


----------



## hellowin (Jul 22, 2014)

therion said:


> @hellowin : That's a very nice strap!


Thanks, a bit too thick for my liking, but the color is a great match.


----------



## hellowin (Jul 22, 2014)

Now, putting it on mesh, what do you guys think 'bout this combo


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

hellowin said:


> Now, putting it on mesh, what do you guys think 'bout this combo
> 
> View attachment 12532267


It's not my cup of tea.

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


----------



## WhoDeySay (Feb 8, 2017)

I considered mesh too, but in the end I thought it was too busy for the dial.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

This just in; the Strapcode Oyster:


----------



## dleesys (Feb 14, 2017)

Nice! Been eye-ing a strapcode for my Alpinist for a couple weeks.

There's a nice warm light in my room, really works with the gold:


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Quick question: is strapcode not selling the super oyster bracelet anymore for the alpinist?

Also, here's mine tonight.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## cug (Sep 13, 2017)

tommyboy31 said:


> Quick question: is strapcode not selling the super oyster bracelet anymore for the alpinist?


Good question, it doesn't show on their website anymore, mine is supposed to arrive on Thursday though. I will wait for this to arrive to decide between the Seiko OEM bracelet and the Miltat Super 3D Oyster - then sell the one I'm not using. I have a 3rd party leather band, a straight end Super Engineer II and now the two Oyster style, therefore will have to decide, I'll definitely keep the leather and the Engineer as these are easily usable on other watches as well, but one Oyster will have to go.

I'll also show some comparisons between all of them probably this coming weekend or early next week when I have all of them next to each for a photo session.


----------



## William Voelkel (Mar 16, 2013)

hellowin said:


> Now, putting it on mesh, what do you guys think 'bout this combo
> 
> View attachment 12532267


Legit!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cug (Sep 13, 2017)

tommyboy31 said:


> Quick question: is strapcode not selling the super oyster bracelet anymore for the alpinist?


It's back on their site, but it shows as sold out. Check their website, I'm not (yet) allowed to post links here ...


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

cug said:


> It's back on their site, but it shows as sold out. Check their website, I'm not (yet) allowed to post links here ...


http://www.strapcode.com/store/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=Alpinist

Even the jubilee bracelets are sold out, some are available for preorder somehow, with an estimated ship date of mid July, 2017. I think they're just a bit mixed up at the moment with the website.

Thanks for the heads up either way.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## werazzo (Sep 28, 2017)

Hi all! New to the forum waiting for my Alpinist to arrive in the next few days!!!!

I've been interested in the Jubilee bracelet too, emailed Strapcode and they said the next stock will be back from mid-end of October if anyone wants to know..

Cheers


----------



## cug (Sep 13, 2017)

So, I got my Miltat (Strapcode) Super Oyster and I kind of like it. I installed it and compared it with the Seiko Oyster bracelet and decided I keep the Miltat for now. I think I actually like the Super Engineer II even better, but the fitting end links on the Oyster are a nice touch.

The Seiko vs. the Miltat Oyster bands is less of a difference. I'd say the Seiko is slightly less "solid", the segments have pressed in pins while the Miltat uses screwed in. I'm not actually certain which ones I like better as I fear that the Miltat might come lose. The fitment is good, but not outstanding and the fitted ends make the lug to lug distance actually a little bigger as the middle part sits stiff in there. From a comfort perspective I like the Super Engineer better, it's more pliable and due to the straight end links fits a bit better around my very narrow wrist.

My decision to keep the Miltat Super Oyster is based on the fact that I didn't want to adjust the Seiko to my wrist - I didn't want to press out the pins, even though I have the tools here.

Below is the Miltat Super Oyster, when I install the Engineer again I'll take photos of that as well, I forgot before I switched it out.


----------



## cug (Sep 13, 2017)

Oh, and btw: I find it amazing that my Alpinist has been accurate to about 2 seconds since Monday morning when I set it last. It fluctuates a little, sometimes a bit slow, sometimes a bit fast, probably depending on the "charge".


----------



## werazzo (Sep 28, 2017)

Just got an email from strapcode that oyster becomes available on 29th ie today! Good luck as not many in stock!!!!


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## esell1 (Apr 15, 2017)

capt-dim said:


> View attachment 12543965


That is a fantastic photo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

I got myself a Darlena strap from a fantastic vendor in the UK. I haven't mounted it on the watch yet, but I think it's a great match.


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

The dial looks amazing in the sun


----------



## jxhenry (Oct 1, 2017)

just ordered mine today. i was looking at the hamiltons for a while, trying to figure out what differences were on the ones listed on amazon, and if i wanted a black dial or white dial. the green from the alpinist showed up as a suggested pick at the bottom of the page and caught my eye right away. i usually don't buy things on impulse, but it's so different and i think it'll work well with almost any outfit


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm about to purchase a Strapcode bracelet and I can't really decide on what kind of clasp to choose. I'd kindly ask for some opinions on which one is the best choice. The ratchet type is the most expensive one, but I see very little sense in ordering this type of clasp for an Alpinist. I find the Submariner type ugly. And can't figure out the difference between the V-clasp and chamfer ( my poor English doesn't help much..) So I'd really appreciate if someone with more knowledge and experience on these matters can chime in and enlighten me 

Here's the link:

strapcode Panerai Style Watch Band Leather Replacement Bands for Watches


----------



## jxhenry (Oct 1, 2017)

therion said:


> I'm about to purchase a Strapcode bracelet and I can't really decide on what kind of clasp to choose. I'd kindly ask for some opinions on which one is the best choice. The ratchet type is the most expensive one, but I see very little sense in ordering this type of clasp for an Alpinist. I find the Submariner type ugly. And can't figure out the difference between the V-clasp and chamfer ( my poor English doesn't help much..) So I'd really appreciate if someone with more knowledge and experience on these matters can chime in and enlighten me
> 
> Here's the link:
> 
> strapcode Panerai Style Watch Band Leather Replacement Bands for Watches


just based on looks, i like the oyster button chamfer the most. the jubilees look too busy for my tastes


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

Oh, I like the jubilee. No, I love the jubilee  I just can't figure out the difference between the V clasp version and chamfer version for the life of me. I'm too thick, I guess..


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Regarding the V or chamfer, the difference is in the secondary lock piece on the clasp (the smaller fold over part). Take a look at them again and focus on it. 

The Sub clasp has a stamped pattern and the ratchet clasp is adjustable without removing from your wrist.


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

duc said:


> Regarding the V or chamfer, the difference is in the secondary lock piece on the clasp (the smaller fold over part). Take a look at them again and focus on it.
> 
> The Sub clasp has a stamped pattern and the ratchet clasp is adjustable without removing from your wrist.


Oh, I see now, thanks  Would you say that the chamfer clasp is better for whatever reason, being a couple of $ more expensive than the V clasp?


----------



## McDuff (Oct 7, 2015)

It is my understanding that the V clasp is has less adjustment holes and the chamfer has more. I also think I understand that the chamfer is marginally thicker (and longer, with the additional micro adjust). I have a super oyster on my skx and went with the v clasp. If I were doing it again, I would personally get the v clasp with the 3 micro's again, particularly with the smaller case of the SARB. It offers plenty of adjustment, and I think it might be more suitable to the smaller size of the SARB vs the (larger) chamfer clasp. Just my two cents.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Too bad strapcode did not have those bracelets available years ago. I may have held onto my Sarb017 if they did. Really liked the watch when I owned it however I am not a strap person and the watch never "fit" me right. The stock bracelet always seems too expensive for what it was and I did not want to take a chance buying the bracelet and still not liking the fit of the watch. I may have to rebuy the 017 again to try one of these bracelets out. How is the endlink fit? Some pics in here look to have a slight gap. Camera angle? Or not as good a fit as the OEM bracelet?


----------



## monopdt831 (Jan 28, 2013)

I started with the straight end links president with chamfer before the jubilee with v clasp came out. I would say the v clasp is perfect for the case size of the alpinist as is the jubilee. 









Dont have watch on today, will send pic of clasp later.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

Guys thank you for your thoughts and input, I appreciate it! I have also asked the same question to the Strapcode customer support and they have replied that the material is thicker on the chamfered clasp, which makes it more substantial. I agree that the V clasp would fit better due to the smaller size of the watch head. BTW people at Strapcode are extremely friendly and helpful, they actually took the time and read my questions and replied to every one of them, which I find very rare these days. I'm sold


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Hey guys- thanks for the thread. I am looking at those bracelets and was wondering which one to get. Your discussion nailed it right!
Thanks.
Now when I have a few $$ saved up I'll get the v-clasp.

Thanks.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## dleesys (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## Swiftcurrent (Dec 28, 2016)

On the Hirsch Mariner strap that just got in today...


----------



## gregar (Jun 14, 2017)

I got mine two days ago from Seiya. Took less than a week from Japan to Norway. Runs great, last reading from Toolwatch is 0,0 s/day. Even after reading all the bad things about the OEM strap, I thought I would give it a try before buying a replacement. It was certainly stiff, butt after some bending it fitted fairly comfortably on my wrist. After wearing it now for two days, it is just as comfortable as any of my other padded leather straps. Even a couple of my Hirsch straps are stiffer. So I would advise people to at least give the OEM strap a try before throwing it away.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Good point about the stock strap. I did not toss mine, but after my experience with my PanEurop strap I was sorely disappointed in Seiko.
I kept the strap. In the box. On a shelf. for some future time.

(FYI- My Pan Europ's leather strap was soft and supple from the start. The most comfortable strap I have ever felt.)


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

I had a lot of road time today. Here is a snap from early on:


----------



## WhoDeySay (Feb 8, 2017)

capt-dim said:


> View attachment 12576891


Could you tell me what strap this is? Very nice.


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## dan86 (Jul 12, 2017)

Swiftcurrent said:


> On the Hirsch Mariner strap that just got in today...
> 
> View attachment 12575391
> 
> ...


The honey colored straps suit alpinist best, imo. Good choice!

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## thedentist23 (Oct 12, 2017)

Hot take: I think the OEM strap is fine. I don't expect too much at that price considering how much goes into the watch itself. The OEM is definitely stiff and not the highest quality but after wearing it for a few weeks, it feels good on my wrist. I've considered getting another leather strap but haven't found one that I thought was worth it when I can live with the OEM.


----------



## thedentist23 (Oct 12, 2017)

Also does anyone know of a metal bracelet that fits the Alpinist I can still pick up online? Everything seems to be sold out


----------



## mttchd (Sep 11, 2017)

thedentist23 said:


> Also does anyone know of a metal bracelet that fits the Alpinist I can still pick up online? Everything seems to be sold out


*M0TZ111J0 - one left on ebay*


----------



## hellowin (Jul 22, 2014)

Just got this brown bund, and it looks like a perfect combo!!!


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## smri (Jan 6, 2017)

Let me join the thread  For anyone worrying about the Alpinist wearing too small let me assure you that it fits perfect on my 8"+ wrist.


----------



## Eggy (Nov 8, 2008)

As of today, I can finally call myself the proud owner of a SARB017


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

From earlier today, office adventure lol








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

Haven't seen this combo here, thought I should share.


----------



## MATAMA (Feb 25, 2016)

Does anyone know where I can get an extra link for my scvf005?

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MATAMA (Feb 25, 2016)

MATAMA said:


> Does anyone know where I can get an extra link for my scvf005?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Eggy said:


> As of today, I can finally call myself the proud owner of a SARB017
> 
> View attachment 12585271
> 
> ...


Congratulations Eggy!

Wear it well, get it wet, use and abuse it and it'll treat you well.

(And if you feel gutsy take the back off and stare at the movement. I was shocked that it was so well decorated, then hidden away.)
AlaskaJohnboy


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Congratulations Eggy!
> 
> Wear it well, get it wet, use and abuse it and it'll treat you well.
> 
> ...


Did you take any pics while you had the back off? We'd love to see them.


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

PetrosD said:


> Did you take any pics while you had the back off? We'd love to see them.


It's just a 6R15. There's plenty of pics on the internet.

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eggy (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks, lol.

To see the movement I'll just stick to looking through my SARB035 and SARB065's display casebacks... Much safer, that way I can't mess anything up


----------



## eatabagel (Mar 28, 2017)

Family picture here. The SARB's the newest member, and couldn't look any better! (took a long roundabout route to get to me, but it made it!)


----------



## Skry (Dec 7, 2016)

dleesys said:


> View attachment 12563607


That looks gorgeous. What strap is it?


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI (May 2, 2017)

New shoes


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

ffnc1020 said:


> Haven't seen this combo here, thought I should share.


Can you please tell me where you got this bracelet? It looks awesome!


----------



## begud (Oct 6, 2015)

therion said:


> Can you please tell me where you got this bracelet? It looks awesome!


I'm interested by this bracelet too!
Can you also share more photos please?

I used to not like two tone watch... as much I didn't like the alpinist just 2 years ago.
And now, I love mine. So it should be the same with this Jubilee combo.


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

therion said:


> Can you please tell me where you got this bracelet? It looks awesome!


It's from watchgecko, the end link is not a direct fit, but they are pliable enough you can shape it with you bare hands to make a perfect fit. I'm wearing it with a Hirsch leather today. I'll post some more pictures when I get home.


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

Here's a wrist shot and end link close up.


----------



## begud (Oct 6, 2015)

ffnc1020 said:


> Here's a wrist shot and end link close up.


Thanks for the shots.
I like this combo. Have to think about it for myself


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

ffnc1020 said:


> It's from watchgecko, the end link is not a direct fit, but they are pliable enough you can shape it with you bare hands to make a perfect fit. I'm wearing it with a Hirsch leather today. I'll post some more pictures when I get home.


Thank you! I think this is a very classy combination with the golden indices on the dial. And the price is more than acceptable too.


----------



## SSK877 (Oct 19, 2017)

Well, I got through the first 37 pages of this thread and I couldn't go any further! My SARB017 is in the mail as I type. 

I've loved wrist watches for many, many years. But, I've only ever owned one "good" watch - A TAG Heuer 959.713K-2 Professional, with a quartz movement. I bought it new around 1990. As divers go, its on the small side, at 37mm dia. But, it fits well on my relatively svelte 6.75" wrist. It has served me well for all those years, despite my lack of proper care. The sapphire crystal has a scratch in it from the diamond ring of a long ago girlfriend - it was an accident, or so she said. I never replaced it. The ratcheting bezel now spins freely. Then, in 2014, I went swimming with it, even though I hadn't replaced the seal in many years. That cost me $200 to replace the movement. It was only a few weeks later that the same thing happened! This time I got on it right away. I opened it up, removed the battery and soaked it in distilled water to rinse out any mineral content. After drying it out and reassembling it has operated perfectly. 

I've wanted an automatic for several years and finally decided to start searching for the "right one". It was never going to be a Rolex, another TAG Heuer, or any other high end brand, as the price would be out of my budget. I was looking for a lower-priced - but quality - brand and, after a LOT of research, I narrowed my search to Seiko. I wasn't certain what style I wanted, but I was pretty sure it wasn't going to be another diver. I considered a Cocktail Time for a while, but when I saw photos of the SARB017, it was love at first sight. I was never much for any gold colour on watches, but the gold on the dial, combined with the green, looks magnificent! Oh, and I've already planned to change the strap...

The biggest problem? My wife says it will be a Christmas gift and I will have to wait until then to wear it...


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## WhoDeySay (Feb 8, 2017)

SSK877 said:


> Well, I got through the first 37 pages of this thread and I couldn't go any further! My SARB017 is in the mail as I type.
> 
> I've loved wrist watches for many, many years. But, I've only ever owned one "good" watch - A TAG Heuer 959.713K-2 Professional, with a quartz movement. I bought it new around 1990. As divers go, its on the small side, at 37mm dia. But, it fits well on my relatively svelte 6.75" wrist. It has served me well for all those years, despite my lack of proper care. The sapphire crystal has a scratch in it from the diamond ring of a long ago girlfriend - it was an accident, or so she said. I never replaced it. The ratcheting bezel now spins freely. Then, in 2014, I went swimming with it, even though I hadn't replaced the seal in many years. That cost me $200 to replace the movement. It was only a few weeks later that the same thing happened! This time I got on it right away. I opened it up, removed the battery and soaked it in distilled water to rinse out any mineral content. After drying it out and reassembling it has operated perfectly.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your excellent taste. You won't be disappointed. Good luck waiting until Christmas though!


----------



## Arkanjel (Nov 7, 2016)

please help!!!

I want to buy a bracelet for my green alpinist, but I don't want to spend over 30-40$

Can someone help me?

I know that original bracelet are great, and also the strapcode bracelet, but they are too much expensive.

Does Someone know some good quality and affordable price bracelet?


----------



## QuanDangle (Sep 14, 2017)

ffnc1020 said:


> Here's a wrist shot and end link close up.


Love this! Makes it look so old school.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmnc (Sep 20, 2015)

Trying out the WatchGecko bracelet with straight ends for a bit of a vintage feel today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBeazy (Sep 8, 2017)

New to the forum and had to get an Alpinist after reading this thread!

Strap is a racing strap in oak from Cheap Nato's.


----------



## trtrtr58 (Oct 22, 2017)

begud said:


> Thanks for the shots.
> I like this combo. Have to think about it for myself


Ditto that. Striking combination!


----------



## spacehippo (Sep 19, 2017)

Tried it on some natos, not crazy about it. Then put a silicon strap on... Hmm! I kinda like it!! It just brings out the case much more than on a nato. Also, gives it a rugged toolish feel. Well, the alpinist is a dressy watch, I'm not gonna deny it. But imo it's tool watch after all.

Hardly come across any on a rubber strap, thought I'd like to share. Next I'm getting the original bracelet!


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Hiking with the Alpinist..














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

spacehippo said:


> ...... Next I'm getting the original bracelet!


Try this one from Amazon. it tales a bit of finagling to fit, but it looks great!
Search Seiko 35C4ZZ

View attachment 12614361


----------



## smri (Jan 6, 2017)

Becoming my daily driver.


----------



## Kitan (Feb 6, 2017)

smri said:


> Let me join the thread  For anyone worrying about the Alpinist wearing too small let me assure you that it fits perfect on my 8"+ wrist.
> 
> View attachment 12584891


Nice hands and wheels shot


----------



## dan86 (Jul 12, 2017)

smri said:


> View attachment 12621911
> 
> 
> Becoming my daily driver.


Love the strap. Which one is it

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## smri (Jan 6, 2017)

dan86 said:


> Love the strap. Which one is it
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Not sure if I can link amazon here but you can find it on amazon.co.uk if you search for omyzam Watch Strap Vintage Genuine Leather. I have the same strap but in 22mm on Momentum Steelix and it proved to be of good quality so I ordered 20mm for Alpinist and it looks really good. Most important though is that it is very comfortable. I just wish it was slightly darker.


----------



## dan86 (Jul 12, 2017)

smri said:


> Not sure if I can link amazon here but you can find it on amazon.co.uk if you search for omyzam Watch Strap Vintage Genuine Leather. I have the same strap but in 22mm on Momentum Steelix and it proved to be of good quality so I ordered 20mm for Alpinist and it looks really good. Most important though is that it is very comfortable. I just wish it was slightly darker.


Thanks. I'll check it out. I feel like the honey brown straps look better on the sarb017 than the dark brown.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## WhoDeySay (Feb 8, 2017)

View attachment 12622291
Mine says Happy Halloween! Trick or Treat?!?


----------



## TimemiT (Dec 6, 2014)

I agree. I like the standard strap. I cannot believe people would throw them out.
IMHO, many of the straps that replace the standard one in the photos in this thread
appeal to me much less than the standard strap. A subjective area to be sure.



gregar said:


> I got mine two days ago from Seiya. Took less than a week from Japan to Norway. Runs great, last reading from Toolwatch is 0,0 s/day. Even after reading all the bad things about the OEM strap, I thought I would give it a try before buying a replacement. It was certainly stiff, butt after some bending it fitted fairly comfortably on my wrist. After wearing it now for two days, it is just as comfortable as any of my other padded leather straps. Even a couple of my Hirsch straps are stiffer. So I would advise people to at least give the OEM strap a try before throwing it away.


----------



## GreatLakesWatch (Aug 12, 2016)

Feeling green this November 1st


----------



## smri (Jan 6, 2017)

TimemiT said:


> I agree. I like the standard strap. I cannot believe people would throw them out.
> IMHO, many of the straps that replace the standard one in the photos in this thread
> appeal to me much less than the standard strap. A subjective area to be sure.


Personally, I like the original strap as well but just the looks. It is just so damn uncomfortable.


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

smri said:


> Personally, I like the original strap as well but just the looks. It is just so damn uncomfortable.


Try Hirsch Duke, it's almost like the original strap with a matte finish and more supple.


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

Here's mine on a Panatime python. I'm in love with this combo.


----------



## Sillygoose (Mar 5, 2017)

justin86 said:


> Here's mine on a Panatime python. I'm in love with this combo.
> 
> View attachment 12626775


Don't see that kind of combo very often. It looks great!

I happen to be wearing mine today too, though on a more mundane strap.









- Tappy Talkied


----------



## erebus (Jan 7, 2013)

The Strapcode Jubilee bracelet is apparently back in stock. Just bought this one: https://www.strapcode.com/store/20m...ist-sarb017-brushedpolished-clasp-p-4936.html


----------



## noquartz2 (Nov 4, 2017)

After owning the green dial mechanical Alpinist since 2012 I thought I mention how pleased I am with this watch. The stock strap was a bit tacky so I got a rustic looking leather one. When the watch was new it was running 4 seconds slow per day, way better accuracy than I expected. I wore it part time up to this year when in the spring I noticed it was more accurate than ever so I kept wearing it to see how good it kept time over some months. Well its time to move back an hour and I did a check and it is, the best I can deterimine by eye, about 1/2 second fast over about 6 months. Wow. I wouldn't have any worries getting any watch with this movement.


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

Mine on a khaki nato









Sent from my Letv X500 using Tapatalk


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## krugs (Dec 22, 2013)

Just got mine 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

krugs said:


> Just got mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats! Mine is in the mail.... can't wait


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

My Alpinist on khaki nato









Sent from my Letv X500 using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeWatcher00 (Oct 31, 2015)

I have the Alpinist and I'm looking to purchase a few pairs of spring bars, but specifically the ones that came with the Alpinist. I've purchased some straps, and all of the spring bars are either too short (though supposedly 20mm) or don't seem very strong..makes me nervous. I am looking only for the double flange spring bars 1.78/20mm that came with the watch. Can't believe how hard they are to find online!! Thanks in advance for the help


----------



## Jay Why (Nov 11, 2017)

Bought SARB017 recently and I am stunned at the accuracy of it, gained around 1 second in 4 days. Anyone else ever had this kind of freak accuracy ?


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

I too got a SARB017 on the way to me.

Now Im pondering which bracelet to buy: Strapcode Oyster or Jubilee. Im torn to be honest. I want even the bracelet to "dress it up" a little, so Jubilee should to that. 

But they are sold out at the moment. Anyone got an idea, when they are in stock again? And on top of that: Which clasp is the way to go? I would prefere a smaler clasp - is the V-Clasp or the Submariner one better for that?


----------



## Jay Why (Nov 11, 2017)

I have ordered the 3D super oyster from Strapcode, mostly because I like a bracelet more than a strap.
I think either of the 2 suit the 017.
Also I don't really understand all the 'Fuss' about the leather strap that comes with it, I have been wearing mine for a week now and it fits great, and improves daily.
I may well alternate. 

So I guess only you can make the decision Poerger, get the one you like the best, even if you have to wait a while.


----------



## WhoDeySay (Feb 8, 2017)

Poerger said:


> I too got a SARB017 on the way to me.
> 
> Now Im pondering which bracelet to buy: Strapcode Oyster or Jubilee. Im torn to be honest. I want even the bracelet to "dress it up" a little, so Jubilee should to that.
> 
> But they are sold out at the moment. Anyone got an idea, when they are in stock again? And on top of that: Which clasp is the way to go? I would prefere a smaler clasp - is the V-Clasp or the Submariner one better for that?


I believe I read in this thread that the v clasp is the smallest clasp and suits the Alpinist well. Perhaps someone with a bracelet can confirm this....


----------



## uplockjock (Nov 29, 2016)

Jay Why said:


> Bought SARB017 recently and I am stunned at the accuracy of it, gained around 1 second in 4 days. Anyone else ever had this kind of freak accuracy ?


Mine is by far the most accurate I own. When it gets proper wrist time, it runs 3/4 sec. fast per day!


----------



## TimeWatcher00 (Oct 31, 2015)

uplockjock said:


> Mine is by far the most accurate I own. When it gets proper wrist time, it runs 3/4 sec. fast per day!


Wow lol, lucky! Mine gains about 15-20 seconds per day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MartiVltori (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## BradPittFUAngie (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

MartiVltori said:


> View attachment 12647997


Hey Marti !
I love the way that looks on that bracelet!
Been wearing mine for a few weeks. Love it too!


----------



## jimmyang (May 9, 2016)

View attachment MGT_9968.jpg


----------



## MartiVltori (Nov 7, 2017)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Hey Marti !
> I love the way that looks on that bracelet!
> Been wearing mine for a few weeks. Love it too!


Was yours a bit tricky to fit? The end links don't quite match the lugs but got it on there finally.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

MartiVltori said:


> Was yours a bit tricky to fit? The end links don't quite match the lugs but got it on there finally.


Yes it was!

I used some 1.2 mm spring bars. They were loose, but that play allowed me to force them into the pin holes and everything is nice and snug now.

Ideally I want to get the right, snug-fitting spring bars and then bend the tabs bit by bit until it is a nice perfect fit.

I like the weight and heft of the bracelet, as well as the way it reflects light. Adds to the beauty of the watch head.

ALPINIST FOREVER!


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

Not the same reference number but mine wanted to say hello...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Jlawjj said:


> Not the same reference number but mine wanted to say hello...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He can say hello anytime! We welcome our older brothers. 
If want's to come visit I have a space in my watch drawer he can happily sleep there while waiting to share wrist time with his younger bro.

LOL


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

Bam! But I'm thinking of letting it go soon, can't feel the love for it.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Just got this and I'm in love


----------



## reorx (Feb 22, 2011)

on strapcode angus jubillee


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

mefuzzy said:


> Bam! But I'm thinking of letting it go soon, can't feel the love for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I can understand if you can't feel the love. May I suggest trying another strap?
I have found 1 strap and 1 bracelet that really made me love my SARB more than when I bought it.

If not- enjoy while you have it and I am sure you'll get a fair price here.


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Well I can understand if you can't feel the love. May I suggest trying another strap?
> I have found 1 strap and 1 bracelet that really made me love my SARB more than when I bought it.
> 
> If not- enjoy while you have it and I am sure you'll get a fair price here.


I'm on my 3rd different strap now 

I'm in sorta two minds about it. It's a solid addition to the box and don't mind keeping it around, but as I'm looking to add on couple more watches, some have to go and this is high on the chopping block. Partly also because it's easier to sell!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay Why (Nov 11, 2017)

uplockjock said:


> Mine is by far the most accurate I own. When it gets proper wrist time, it runs 3/4 sec. fast per day!


Mine has settled in now, if I wear it constantly it gains around 1 second per day.
If I alternate every other day it seems to remain close to perfect.


----------



## Jay Why (Nov 11, 2017)

mefuzzy said:


> I'm on my 3rd different strap now
> 
> I'm in sorta two minds about it. It's a solid addition to the box and don't mind keeping it around, but as I'm looking to add on couple more watches, some have to go and this is high on the chopping block. Partly also because it's easier to sell!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Well if you are not wearing it or enjoying it, then it will have to go.
There are enough of these around that you can always replace it at a later date, when you realise what you have lost. ;-)


----------



## TimeWatcher00 (Oct 31, 2015)

Vlance said:


> Just got this and I'm in love


Which strap do you have it on? Looks great

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

It’s the green colareb venezia. I must admit, I got it because I saw someone else with the same combination. Definitely looks good though


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

ffnc1020 said:


> Here's a wrist shot and end link close up.


I bought this combo, but am hesitant to install after thinking the end links may scratch the case. Have you experienced any blemishes from it?


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Vlance said:


> I bought this combo, but am hesitant to install after thinking the end links may scratch the case. Have you experienced any blemishes from it?


Ummm It's YOUR watch.

Are a few scratches in the case gonna upset you? Or does it add character to the watch.
Sounds like you're afraid of affecting resale value?

USE it and enjoy it!


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Ummm It's YOUR watch.
> 
> Are a few scratches in the case gonna upset you? Or does it add character to the watch.
> Sounds like you're afraid of affecting resale value?
> ...


Well, that's not exactly a fair assessment on your end. I don't mind having the odd wear marks. I realize it is my watch. What I don't like is seeing the bracelet scratches between the lugs since I'm almost always a strap guy. 
I think I will actually sell my bracelet for that reason and avoid unnecessary markings.


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Vlance said:


> Well, that's not exactly a fair assessment on your end. I don't mind having the odd wear marks. I realize it is my watch. What I don't like is seeing the bracelet scratches between the lugs since I'm almost always a strap guy.
> I think I will actually sell my bracelet for that reason and avoid unnecessary markings.


To be fair, the Alpinist is so much better on a strap. Probably my only watch that I don't think I want to put on a bracelet at all.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

I prefer mine on a strap as well and I am generally a bracelet guy...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

tommyboy31 said:


> To be fair, the Alpinist is so much better on a strap. Probably my only watch that I don't think I want to put on a bracelet at all.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Agreed, and I don't think I'll host it on anything but a strap. Cheers bro 

Edit: need a photo


----------



## erebus (Jan 7, 2013)

hah, i'm a bracelet guy and I prefer mine on a bracelet so always a matter of opinion. There is something almost irresistible about the brown strap and green dial combo though that's for sure.


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

An old picture, that I may have shared here previously, but just want to point out(again) the absolute beauty of this thing on leather.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Vlance said:


> Well, that's not exactly a fair assessment on your end. I don't mind having the odd wear marks. I realize it is my watch. What I don't like is seeing the bracelet scratches between the lugs since I'm almost always a strap guy.
> I think I will actually sell my bracelet for that reason and avoid unnecessary markings.


Fair enough.

Then I apologize for my incorrect assumption.


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

My Oyster from Strapcode arrived yesterday. I ordered it with the submariner style clasp and I got to say: I'm impressed.

I owned a super enigneer from them a couple of years back (for my skx) and back then the quality was good for a 3rd party bracelet - but this one is another story in my opinion. Its much nicer - even the insides of the endlinks arent as rough anymore. I really like it


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI (May 2, 2017)

Lume from stepping out of the house for a few minutes


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

Here is a pic of my Alpinist Lume after hitting it quickly with normal flashlight for about 5 seconds...keep in mind this lume is almost 25 years old!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Jlawjj said:


> Here is a pic of my Alpinist Lume after hitting it quickly with normal flashlight for about 5 seconds...keep in mind this lume is almost 25 years old!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wahaaaahhh!! I love that white dial with the cyclops! Wish my green one had the cyclops.


----------



## Brucy (May 30, 2013)

Jlawjj said:


> Here is a pic of my Alpinist Lume after hitting it quickly with normal flashlight for about 5 seconds...keep in mind this lume is almost 25 years old!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great snap J


----------



## ApexRex (May 29, 2017)

I've been out of the loop recently... is there any discussion about strapcode or geckota getting their jubilee straps back in stock? I'm in the market and of course there are none available. Thanks!


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Strap code got them in stock.
So does Long Island Watch!
Both have the same prices on the Alpinist bracelets!

(I wanted one, but found a $40 Amazon strap with a little flashier design that I like.)


----------



## hellowin (Jul 22, 2014)

Now on Angus Jubilee


----------



## harry-g (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## vjlbl (Jun 18, 2016)

Vlance said:


> Just got this and I'm in love


Where u got ur strap... It's beautiful

Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## vjlbl (Jun 18, 2016)

Wearing it for a dinner event on a crocodile band









Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

ApexRex said:


> I've been out of the loop recently... is there any discussion about strapcode or geckota getting their jubilee straps back in stock? I'm in the market and of course there are none available. Thanks!


Actually I emailed Strapcode about this before deciding against a jubilee and ordering the oyster instead.

They told me, that the Jubilee with the V-clasp will be available by the end of Dec. and the one with the submariner clasp will be available early Dec.


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

vjlbl said:


> Where u got ur strap... It's beautiful
> 
> Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


It's a colareb venezia.


----------



## ApexRex (May 29, 2017)

Poerger said:


> Actually I emailed Strapcode about this before deciding against a jubilee and ordering the oyster instead.
> 
> They told me, that the Jubilee with the V-clasp will be available by the end of Dec. and the one with the submariner clasp will be available early Dec.


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Happy Thanksgiving









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## harry-g (Jan 15, 2010)

That green is just gorgeous!


----------



## Venkov (Dec 10, 2016)

therion said:


> I can't find a damn thing if I put Stailer strap in Google search. Are you sure this is the correct name for it? Can you please check, it looks amazing!


Thank you! Yes, it's the Stailer, strap from Germany. It looks so vintage. I bought it here: http://www.remeshop.ru/kozhanie-remeshki/80164-remeshok-naht.html

Отправлено с моего iPad используя Tapatalk


----------



## Mouse_at_Large (Sep 15, 2015)

On cheap Zuludiver NATO b-)


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Mouse_at_Large said:


> On cheap Zuludiver NATO b-)
> View attachment 12681867


Mouse-- Good choice to start with. I had mine on a leather NATO at first/ he green leather NATO looked cool , but made the watch too thick for me.
Enjoy it!
Eventually I went to the ZuluDiver green canvas for a super rugged look then a bracelet. I like em all and switch back and forth when I get bored.
Enjoy the watch. The green changes with the band.


----------



## Mouse_at_Large (Sep 15, 2015)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Mouse-- Good choice to start with. I had mine on a leather NATO at first/ he green leather NATO looked cool , but made the watch too thick for me.
> Enjoy it!
> Eventually I went to the ZuluDiver green canvas for a super rugged look then a bracelet. I like em all and switch back and forth when I get bored.
> Enjoy the watch. The green changes with the band.


Oh, I've got a few straps to change the look when bored! It's currently in rotation with a Glycine Airman 18 and an Omega 2255.80. Happy days!


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## SSK877 (Oct 19, 2017)

tommyboy31 said:


> To be fair, the Alpinist is so much better on a strap. Probably my only watch that I don't think I want to put on a bracelet at all.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I have to agree with this. That green dial calls for something organic.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

SSK877 said:


> I have to agree with this. That green dial calls for something organic.


why not vegan?


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## messyGarage (May 6, 2015)

So, finally here... WOW, It's stunning
And the original strap is not that bad, dresses the watch up nicely. But I like it more dressed down

please excuse my poor photo skills


----------



## GreatLakesWatch (Aug 12, 2016)

hotmustardsauce said:


> Very tempted to get this on a bracelet. Is the Seiko bracelet worth the extra $ ?


Go with the Strapcode


----------



## MarkND (Nov 18, 2010)

Wearing my Alpinist to work this morning.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jurassicjay (Nov 29, 2017)

Hi guys!
First post on wus!
Was just wondering if someone here tried a gmt/submariner bracelet from the bay on the Alpinist? I’ve read it works, but haven’t seen any pictures. Anyone? I’ll throw in a pic on mine as well. 

Cheers!


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Jurassicjay said:


> Hi guys! First post on wus! Was just wondering if someone here tried a gmt/submariner bracelet from the bay on the Alpinist? I've read it works, but haven't seen any pictures. Anyone? I'll throw in a pic on mine as well. Cheers!


 I have a 16610 Sub and the bracelet is a perfect fit on the Alpinist. For some reason I can't post photos right now. When I can, I will post a couple.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Photo quality weak, but here it is with the Sub bracelet.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Is anyone else having trouble posting? I'm having a very frustrating time trying to get photos uploaded.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

..


----------



## Dunzdeck (Aug 13, 2014)

Oh my, this is good news! I might just order a cheap two-tone Sub bracelet on the Bay and chuck that on my SARB17... can't wait!!


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## Jurassicjay (Nov 29, 2017)

Nice! Is this sub bracelet or Strapcode?


Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

Jurassicjay said:


> Nice! Is this sub bracelet or Strapcode?
> 
> Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


Yes, correct. From Strapcode


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## Dunzdeck (Aug 13, 2014)

galliano said:


>


Wow, that is a great looking combo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rnvnasara (Apr 1, 2017)

I always thought a green dial and green strap would be ostentatious. Oh boy, I was wrong. A Great example above!


----------



## rifmon (Apr 28, 2015)

I just watched Marc's YT vid on Long Island on this Strapcode. It changes this watch dramatically! If you haven't seen that video, it is really compelling. and I may soon have one on my Alpinist!



GreatLakesWatch said:


> Go with the Strapcode


----------



## rifmon (Apr 28, 2015)

OMG yes! It just shows how much fun you can have with this watch!!


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

Got my Alpinist strapped on for the work day.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rnvnasara (Apr 1, 2017)

Officially part of the team!


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

rnvnasara said:


> View attachment 12714205
> 
> 
> Officially part of the team!


it seems that you don't like the Alpinist


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

My Alpinist on new strap


----------



## rnvnasara (Apr 1, 2017)

sblantipodi said:


> it seems that you don't like the Alpinist


Wait until you see my personal Alpinist collection! LOL!


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Galliano, what strap is that, if I may ask? Thanks.


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

galliano said:


>


Excellent strap choice


----------



## tkoz (Jan 18, 2012)

^^^ What make is this strap?


----------



## Control187 (Nov 19, 2015)

I posted this in a separate thread and figured I would throw it up here as well.

I acquired an 8928 Invicta because I heard the 8926 bracelet would work on the SARB and I thought the gold PCLs would work well.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

I bought the strap from ebay a year ago. Standard leather strap no brand, but nice combo with Alpinist


----------



## OakFields (Apr 23, 2013)

I really like the SARB017 but am worried it's too small for me. I have 8inch wrists, am 5'11" and weight about 250. Do you think it would look too small on me?


----------



## iwantone (Aug 27, 2011)

I need to stop browsing pictures of the Alpinist. These are great looking watches!


----------



## messyGarage (May 6, 2015)

OakFields said:


> I really like the SARB017 but am worried it's too small for me. I have 8inch wrists, am 5'11" and weight about 250. Do you think it would look too small on me?


For me, it's fine especially if you put on a Strapcode bracelet or one piece strap. Has pretty decent l2l (48mm)
But that's my 2c, it's up to you ;-)


----------



## Run Jewels (Nov 23, 2017)

Xmas arrived early  Heres my new sarb017 with a perlon strap to get that laid back weekend look.


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

Feeling Christmassy









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cristo (Dec 8, 2017)

The watch is gorgeous. I'm in love!


----------



## Run Jewels (Nov 23, 2017)

One more for xmas.


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Run Jewels said:


> One more for xmas.
> View attachment 12719473


Great combo


----------



## smri (Jan 6, 2017)

OakFields said:


> I really like the SARB017 but am worried it's too small for me. I have 8inch wrists, am 5'11" and weight about 250. Do you think it would look too small on me?


I have the same size wrists as you and just like you I was worried. I can't 100% assure you but I think you will be fine with Alpinist on your wrist.


----------



## CTSteve (Mar 24, 2014)

smri said:


> I have the same size wrists as you and just like you I was worried. I can't 100% assure you but I think you will be fine with Alpinist on your wrist.
> 
> View attachment 12720441


What strap is that?

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## darwin11 (Dec 2, 2017)

Green is the new Gold ?


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

CTSteve said:


> What strap is that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


 Hirsch Liberty , man. Cmon!


----------



## smri (Jan 6, 2017)

CTSteve said:


> What strap is that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk





Vlance said:


> Hirsch Liberty , man. Cmon!


It's actually a cheap strap from amazon.co.uk . You'll find it if you search for omyzam Watch Strap Replacement Leather Watch Band Fit for Traditional Watch Sports Watch and Smart Watch 18mm 20mm 22mm 24mm 26mm - not sure if I can post amazon links here...


----------



## Dunzdeck (Aug 13, 2014)

Feeling naughty this morning










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Run Jewels (Nov 23, 2017)

Thanks!


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

OakFields said:


> I really like the SARB017 but am worried it's too small for me. I have 8inch wrists, am 5'11" and weight about 250. Do you think it would look too small on me?


I am exactly your same build. I haven't bought it yet but I plan to. I think it'll wear just fine at that size. I have tried on a 38mm Tissot dress watch and it was great, so I think the Alpinist would be fine, since it's a dressy tool watch.


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

Control187 said:


> I posted this in a separate thread and figured I would throw it up here as well.
> 
> I acquired an 8928 Invicta because I heard the 8926 bracelet would work on the SARB and I thought the gold PCLs would work well.
> 
> ...


I have that same Invicta. When I get an Alpinist I'll have to try that bracelet.


----------



## uplockjock (Nov 29, 2016)

OakFields said:


> I really like the SARB017 but am worried it's too small for me. I have 8inch wrists, am 5'11" and weight about 250. Do you think it would look too small on me?


8" wrist? Yeah, it's going to be small for you. Mine is 6 3/4" andI would not want it to wear any smaller. sorry.


----------



## Schoots (Nov 26, 2017)

First ever WUS post!

My wonderful partner purchased me the SARB017 as a gift last week. I have been looking for my perfect watch for a long long time and now I have it!! Happy days!

I am waiting for Strapcode to restock their Oyster bracelet for the Alpinist.

I wanted an alternative to the standard strap in the meantime, as I am not a fan of how it looks. Although mind you I spent some time wearing it in (bending back and forth) and after doing so it became quite comfortable.

I thought I would have a go at making my first watch strap. Crafted this one up this afternoon from a vintage belt that was fortunately too large for my partner!

Quite happy with how it turned out...albeit a little thin.

I am a big fan of vintage and well-used items. It will do the job until I am able to order a bracelet!














Thanks for all of the info on this beautiful watch by Seiko. Thanks to the WUS community I was well informed on an array of topics.

Cheers!


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Schoots said:


> First ever WUS post!
> 
> My wonderful partner purchased me the SARB017 as a gift last week. I have been looking for my perfect watch for a long long time and now I have it!! Happy days!
> 
> ...


Congrats! and great job on the strap


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

galliano said:


>




Stunning! Which strap is that?


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Schoots said:


> First ever WUS post!
> 
> My wonderful partner purchased me the SARB017 as a gift last week. I have been looking for my perfect watch for a long long time and now I have it!! Happy days!
> 
> ...


Congrats on that wonderful partner of yours, fantastic gift from them.

Outstanding job on that strap. I suspect if I made a hundred, none of them would look as good as your first!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Schoots (Nov 26, 2017)

Vlance said:


> Congrats! and great job on the strap


Thanks mate!


----------



## Schoots (Nov 26, 2017)

tommyboy31 said:


> Congrats on that wonderful partner of yours, fantastic gift from them.
> 
> Outstanding job on that strap. I suspect if I made a hundred, none of them would look as good as your first!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Brilliant gift huh?

Thank you. I would recommend giving strap making a go. You may be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## bshah1976 (Jun 28, 2017)

galliano said:


>


What strap is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

Finally got to join the alpinist club! Such a beauty. Got it fitted with an aftermarket oyster that I got for my vintage datejust.









Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jurassicjay (Nov 29, 2017)

watchninja123 said:


> Finally got to join the alpinist club! Such a beauty. Got it fitted with an aftermarket oyster that I got for my vintage datejust.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks awesome!! Do you have an url for a source for this bracelet?


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

Jurassicjay said:


> That looks awesome!! Do you have an url for a source for this bracelet?


Not sure if I can link ebay listing. But here it is.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/20mm-Stain...603617?hash=item1a16333221:g:ET8AAOxyi-ZTaYvW

The end link is not solid but it fits the sarb017 pretty damn good. Better than on my 1601 DJ surprisingly! it has screw links too!


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

Tried different shoes on mine...


----------



## Jurassicjay (Nov 29, 2017)

Thanks!!


----------



## bshah1976 (Jun 28, 2017)

Jay McQueen said:


> Tried different shoes on mine...
> 
> View attachment 12731721
> 
> ...


That is sweet. Sometimes I want a watch for a strap and other times I want a strap for a watch. In this case it could go either way!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## grouse789 (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey gang. Hopefully someone here can help me. I have been the proud owner of a Seiko SARB017 for many years. (40th birthday 2011). ITs been my go to watch, my trusty friend, however, ive been saddened to see that the green dial has "moved". I mean literally moved. The 12 o'clock marker is now in the 3 o'clock position! HELP! Is it doomed? Does it need a new dial? Does the old one need to be reseated? Can someone recommend a trust worthy watch repair person? Thank you for any help in the matter.
Grouse from New York


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

Just bought a SARB017 from Amazon (shipped and sold by). Strange, but it came with a 3-year Seiko warranty and the packaging looked different than I always see for the JDM version, and this even had a Seiko USA card in it. Is Seiko starting to distribute these to the US market?

The stock strap is very stiff as I've heard, but the issue for me is that it's too small for my 8" wrist and I'm on the last hole. So I first put a StrapsCo Dassari vintage leather NATO on it and then switched to the bracelet from my Invicta 8926OB, as I read someone else here had done. It's a perfect fit.


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

grouse789 said:


> Hey gang. Hopefully someone here can help me. I have been the proud owner of a Seiko SARB017 for many years. (40th birthday 2011). ITs been my go to watch, my trusty friend, however, ive been saddened to see that the green dial has "moved". I mean literally moved. The 12 o'clock marker is now in the 3 o'clock position! HELP! Is it doomed? Does it need a new dial? Does the old one need to be reseated? Can someone recommend a trust worthy watch repair person? Thank you for any help in the matter.
> Grouse from New York


I'm a complete non-expert but it does sound like the dial just needs to be reseated. Of course, if any pegs got broken, it might not be quite that simple. I don't know for sure. I do believe that any competent watchmaker/repairer should be able to tackle it.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

Now sporting a Hadley Roma honey brown alligator grain leather.


----------



## Murtaza Nasir (May 12, 2017)

Spent many days with the original strap to break it in. It does look pretty good and gives the watch a very formal look. However after almost a week it was still pretty stiff. How long does this one take to become comfortable?

Thankfully some straps arrived today. I think this one looks perfect, especially with the yellow stitching complementing the gold very well.


----------



## panda-R (Jan 23, 2012)

waiting for mine... lol.... with a strap code jubilee!!


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Perfect watch for the Christmas festivities.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dikorda (Dec 23, 2017)

I've just received my new ABP ostrich strap for my Alpinist SARB017. I think it looks great.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daz_B (Dec 10, 2017)

My Alpinist on a Hadley Roma Swiss Army style strap.


----------



## SSK877 (Oct 19, 2017)

SSK877 said:


> The biggest problem? My wife says it will be a Christmas gift and I will have to wait until then to wear it...


Well, I was finally allowed to have my watch yesterday. It sure is beautiful. However, over the first 24 hours of use, it gained about 40 seconds. Should I be concerned yet?


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

SSK877 said:


> Well, I was finally allowed to be my watch yesterday. It sure is beautiful. However, over the first 24 hours of use, it gained about 40 seconds. Should I be concerned yet?


I'd double check for another couple days, but yea, that ain't great.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Daz_B said:


> My Alpinist on a Hadley Roma Swiss Army style strap.
> View attachment 12757163


DazB,

If you like that style try a ZuluDiver leather & canvas from WatchGecko. I got one in green and its uber-comfortable soft leather and sporty too. The green is darker than this pic looks.


----------



## Gus B (Dec 30, 2017)

Newb here, first post.
Just picked up a SARB017 for Christmas at Yodobashi Camera in Osaka. Bic Camera and Joshin Den Den Land sold out.
Yodobashi gave and extra 5% off for using a Visa CC so the total cost was 33,250 yen. Great price, considering the current exchange rate!
Now looking for a nice bracelet, but I'm not a fan of Strapcode's Angus Jubilee. Too dressy.







Any other suggestions?


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Gus B,

Look back thru the posts here. 
I found a great seiko strap from another watch. (Pics are a number of pages back) and with a bit of adjustment it looks GREAT!
Go back to Nov 11, page #214 for pics of a non-jubilee strap.

There's also the Seiko Alpinist bracelet. Check it out from Seiya Japan at their website.

Good luck!
Johnboy
(staying warm at -35º this morning)


----------



## Tompie913 (Aug 15, 2017)

Got mine just before Christmas. Saw it on Amazon for $355 with Prime shipping. It's running at around +2s/day (as long as I leave it on its side at night). Waiting for a Hirsch strap to come in and then I shall take photos.

Actually, snapped some quick ones.


----------



## JasonGoalie34 (Dec 3, 2017)

Here's an homage to the Alpinist...

I have a SARB033, which I love oh so very much on its own merit, but also really love the look of the brown leather on a green/gold face as a more casual watch.

Didn't want to drop several hundo on another SARB, so I did this... let's call it "Alpinist Inspired."

About $60 total between the case and the band. Vintage Seiko 5 (early 80s?) with the 6309 movement, darker brown croc style leather band. Similar in many ways... small size, two tone color scheme, automatic movement, etc... And of course it's different in many other ways. But I really like this... Been wearing it a lot. 

So I guess I'm with yall in the SARB club, but in the "fake alpinist" club too. Lol.


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

Here's mine with the Yobokies domed sapphire. Not everyone's cup of tea but I love how it makes the somewhat flat dial POP! I'm also a big fan of straight endlinks on some watches, gives it a really tool aesthetic.


----------



## JasonGoalie34 (Dec 3, 2017)

jmai said:


> Here's mine with the Yobokies domed sapphire. Not everyone's cup of tea but I love how it makes the somewhat flat dial POP! I'm also a big fan of straight endlinks on some watches, gives it a really tool aesthetic.


No excuses for that one man. I like that a lot! Dresses it up and gives the face a different dimension. I think it's cool! ?


----------



## josayeee (Jan 27, 2017)

I like the sapphire. Please show us more!


jmai said:


> Here's mine with the Yobokies domed sapphire. Not everyone's cup of tea but I love how it makes the somewhat flat dial POP! I'm also a big fan of straight endlinks on some watches, gives it a really tool aesthetic.


----------



## TimeWatcher00 (Oct 31, 2015)

On a Crown & Buckle Chevlon strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

My Alpinist on suede like leather


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Have to add this shot to the mix


----------



## Indyboot (Jan 1, 2018)

My Sarb017 is averaging -9sec/day for five days now out of the box... been wearing it 24/7. Is this normal and should I expect improvement over the next few weeks?


----------



## SSK877 (Oct 19, 2017)

Indyboot said:


> My Sarb017 is averaging -9sec/day for five days now out of the box... been wearing it 24/7. Is this normal and should I expect improvement over the next few weeks?


I can't answer your question, but I can tell you that you're doing better than me. I received one for Christmas and over the last week, it has averaged +18 spd. I really _hope _to see some improvement...


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

SSK877 said:


> I can't answer your question, but I can tell you that you're doing better than me. I received one for Christmas and over the last week, it has averaged +18 spd. I really _hope _to see some improvement...


That's a shame, mines been pretty close to about +4 a day.


----------



## SSK877 (Oct 19, 2017)

Vlance said:


> That's a shame, mines been pretty close to about +4 a day.


Just to rub it in, the SNK807 I got just before Christmas - which cost about 1/7 the price of the SARB - has averaged +8 spd, although there was a much wider spread with SNK. I'm wondering if I just haven't had it sufficiently wound. This morning, I gave the SARB a full 10 minutes of the "Seiko shake" - rather than hand-winding - and reset the time against time.is. I was rather sedentary over the holidays and I don't think the rotor got much work. I'm at work now, but I'm at a desk all day. I exercise every day, but I take the watch off during my workouts, as I don't want to soak the strap in sweat. We'll see how it goes...

Accuracy aside, I still love the watch. It's a beauty.


----------



## Indyboot (Jan 1, 2018)

What is the reason for shaking vs winding? Does one provide more accuracy in timekeeping?


----------



## seikholic094 (Aug 13, 2017)

love the green dial, never saw one in real but they sure look stunning!


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

Here is my other Alpinist...love this one!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

Here is one more for tonight, my two Alpinist together.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jurassicjay (Nov 29, 2017)

Indyboot said:


> What is the reason for shaking vs winding? Does one provide more accuracy in timekeeping?


No it does not.


----------



## Jurassicjay (Nov 29, 2017)

Indyboot said:


> My Sarb017 is averaging -9sec/day for five days now out of the box... been wearing it 24/7. Is this normal and should I expect improvement over the next few weeks?


Ive had mine since may this year and it's running +1,8 sec/day which is great.
-9 sec is to expect, but mine was worse than that when I just got it. Keep it wound and let it settle and it just might become more accurate. If you can't live with it, go have it regulated. Also try this!; to lose a few secs, put the watch vertically with the crown facing downwards. If you need to lose even more, put it with the crown facing the roof. 
Good luck!


----------



## SSK877 (Oct 19, 2017)

Indyboot said:


> What is the reason for shaking vs winding? Does one provide more accuracy in timekeeping?


It's just anecdotal, but I've read so many comments indicating that excessive hand-winding is not good for the mechanism. So, in case there's any truth to it, I'm just trying to minimize that winding method. And no, winding method should have no impact on accuracy.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

Gus B said:


> Newb here, first post.
> Just picked up a SARB017 for Christmas at Yodobashi Camera in Osaka. Bic Camera and Joshin Den Den Land sold out.
> Yodobashi gave and extra 5% off for using a Visa CC so the total cost was 33,250 yen. Great price, considering the current exchange rate!
> Now looking for a nice bracelet, but I'm not a fan of Strapcode's Angus Jubilee. Too dressy.
> ...


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

anabuki said:


> View attachment 12779631
> 
> 
> View attachment 12779635
> ...


Is that the Strapcode oyster bracelet?


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Who wants to see INSIDE the Alpinist?

Well I had my tools out last night to put batteries in a slew of quartz watches, change a couple straps around, and reaffix the slipping hour hand on my Komandiirskie.

This morning, as I awakened at 6 A.M to a quiet, dark house I thought of all you WIS'ers.... So I got out the tools and cracked open my Alpinist just for kicks and pics. Here y'all go. Enjoy!

Not exactly JLC decoration, but for being hidden without a display case back Seiko shows its pride in their Alpinist's movement. 
I also noted inside the case back that says "SEIKO TIME CORP. JAPAN CASE-A" (Not clear in this pic, but from another)


----------



## supersong115 (Jun 15, 2011)

LOVE my Alpinist. Here it is next to it's 38mm Swiss-American friend.


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

supersong115 said:


> LOVE my Alpinist. Here it is next to it's 38mm Swiss-American friend.
> 
> View attachment 12783053


Excellent pair!


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

My Alpinist


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

Of course......NOT. ;-)
Bought somewhere on Ebay for about $20. 







.


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI (May 2, 2017)




----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI (May 2, 2017)

galliano said:


>


Stock bracelet?


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

PRADEEPRAAVI said:


> Stock bracelet?


Looks like Strapcode. Stock bracelet has female end links.


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

Strapcode 3D oyster


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## inxlee (Oct 17, 2011)

Been a long time since I've surfed watchuseek Read through all 230 pages of this thread. Wife bought me the Seiko Alpinist SARB017 in December 2017 and has been serving well since keeping a accuracy of +2spd! Have been trying out the Angus Jubilee by Strapcode lately and I've got to say it definitely adds value and gave this watch a premium appeal.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

inxlee said:


> Been a long time since I've surfed watchuseek Read through all 230 pages of this thread. Wife bought me the Seiko Alpinist SARB017 in December 2017 and has been serving well since keeping a accuracy of +2spd! Have been trying out the Angus Jubilee by Strapcode lately and I've got to say it definitely adds value and gave this watch a premium appeal.


Well, since you brought it up. If you read all 230 pages you must know "pictures or it didn't happen".


----------



## SSK877 (Oct 19, 2017)

inxlee said:


> Been a long time since I've surfed watchuseek Read through all 230 pages of this thread. Wife bought me the Seiko Alpinist SARB017 in December 2017 and has been serving well since keeping a accuracy of +2spd! Have been trying out the Angus Jubilee by Strapcode lately and I've got to say it definitely adds value and gave this watch a premium appeal.


I hate you (Just kidding)! I received mine in December, as well. But, during the first week, I averaged +18spd. This past week has seen an improvement to +6spd - but who knows what it will be a week from now?


----------



## Gemeinagent (Jan 26, 2015)

Let me join in with my newly acquired SARB017 (on a too small CNS "Kvarnsjö" strap)​:









I just had to remove the stock strap before putting it on my wrist. Steel band is ordered and will arrive this week (I hope).

Also present: SCVF007 "red" Alpinist


----------



## erebus (Jan 7, 2013)

I love my Alpinist and consider it a "keeper" but I do get very frustrated with its inconsistent timekeeping. When I first bought it a few years ago, it was around 20-30s a day which is satisfactory but not good. It started slowly losing more time per day until it was around 2 minutes slow a day so I took it to my watchmaker to have it regulated. He got that sucker tuned down to around 3s a day and it stayed that way for a while (perhaps a month or two of continuous wear), but I went to strap it on again a few weeks ago and it's losing over a 2 minutes a day again. Bummer...back to the watch repair again.


----------



## SSK877 (Oct 19, 2017)

erebus said:


> I love my Alpinist and consider it a "keeper" but I do get very frustrated with its inconsistent timekeeping. When I first bought it a few years ago, it was around 20-30s a day which is satisfactory but not good. It started slowly losing more time per day until it was around 2 minutes slow a day so I took it to my watchmaker to have it regulated. He got that sucker tuned down to around 3s a day and it stayed that way for a while (perhaps a month or two of continuous wear), but I went to strap it on again a few weeks ago and it's losing over a 2 minutes a day again. Bummer...back to the watch repair again.


That's a real drag. How much would it cost to simply replace the movement?


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

erebus said:


> I love my Alpinist and consider it a "keeper" but I do get very frustrated with its inconsistent timekeeping. When I first bought it a few years ago, it was around 20-30s a day which is satisfactory but not good. It started slowly losing more time per day until it was around 2 minutes slow a day so I took it to my watchmaker to have it regulated. He got that sucker tuned down to around 3s a day and it stayed that way for a while (perhaps a month or two of continuous wear), but I went to strap it on again a few weeks ago and it's losing over a 2 minutes a day again. Bummer...back to the watch repair again.


Ohh man! I am too sorry to hear that. I think maybe SSK877 may have a good idea getting and replacing the 6R15...

Mine is a year old and has been bulletproof, tight, and accurate. Not measured, I just notice it is 3-4 minutes slow in a month of wearing and/or wound by hand daily in my dresser drawer.

If not, keep tabs on it and see if it settles down in the next couple months.

I kinda like the chance to sit down with a watch and reset it. Gives me a reason to sit still for 3-5 minutes.


----------



## FCM415 (Feb 20, 2015)

Wish they bring back the other color Alpinists and the SARG007.

Love my unique green.


----------



## Half Yellow Goofball (Nov 13, 2017)

Hi, 
I've had mine for about 2 months now and I never bothered with the compass bezel until today. I just thought I'd learn how to use it. It's got a small amount of wobble/play in the action. I was wondering if anyone else has this issue or if it even is an issue?!?


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

I was surprised at how loose the compass portion felt on mine. Slight bumps cause it to move. I've seen similar comments from other posters, but I haven't seen any reports of real problems.


----------



## Half Yellow Goofball (Nov 13, 2017)

duc said:


> I was surprised at how loose the compass portion felt on mine. Slight bumps cause it to move. I've seen similar comments from other posters, but I haven't seen any reports of real problems.


Thanks for replying mate. It's when I twist the crown with mine. When I go in the opposite direction it makes the internal ring move slightly, as if the ring is mounted loosely. It's not a massive shift, about a half a millimeter. Does yours shift without the crown being twisted?


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Half Yellow Goofball said:


> Thanks for replying mate. It's when I twist the crown with mine. When I go in the opposite direction it makes the internal ring move slightly, as if the ring is mounted loosely. It's not a massive shift, about a half a millimeter. Does yours shift without the crown being twisted?


Yup mine is the same way My guess is its for taking a reading and walking to a waypoint, then taking another reading to another waypoint. It's not s'posed to be a tight set-and stay type of bezel. That would not make sense anyway if you're hiking with it, you're turning and walking a path, not a straight line.
That's my best guess.


----------



## inxlee (Oct 17, 2011)

duc said:


> Well, since you brought it up. If you read all 230 pages you must know "pictures or it didn't happen".


Haha alright! Here is my Alpinist with the Strapcode Angus Jubliee!


----------



## inxlee (Oct 17, 2011)

SSK877 said:


> I hate you (Just kidding)! I received mine in December, as well. But, during the first week, I averaged +18spd. This past week has seen an improvement to +6spd - but who knows what it will be a week from now?


Heh!  Its not that constant for mine too. Sometimes I get +6-7spd. I don't wear it everyday though been rotating it with my other watches. For the price I'm very happy for what I got! |>


----------



## SSK877 (Oct 19, 2017)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Yup mine is the same way My guess is its for taking a reading and walking to a waypoint, then taking another reading to another waypoint. It's not s'posed to be a tight set-and stay type of bezel. That would not make sense anyway if you're hiking with it, you're turning and walking a path, not a straight line.
> That's my best guess.


Mine has a slight amount of backlash when turning the crown, but it certainly doesn't wobble. And, this compass is only good for providing a general direction. You should not rely on it as a navigation aid.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

SSK877 said:


> Mine has a slight amount of backlash when turning the crown, but it certainly doesn't wobble.


+1


----------



## inxlee (Oct 17, 2011)

SSK877 said:


> Mine has a slight amount of backlash when turning the crown, but it certainly doesn't wobble. And, this compass is only good for providing a general direction. You should not rely on it as a navigation aid.


There is some play when I initiate the turning of the compass crown. Don't fully turn it just rotate it very very slightly back and forth. If you stare hard enough you can see the compass bezel shaking. :-(


----------



## Half Yellow Goofball (Nov 13, 2017)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Yup mine is the same way My guess is its for taking a reading and walking to a waypoint, then taking another reading to another waypoint. It's not s'posed to be a tight set-and stay type of bezel. That would not make sense anyway if you're hiking with it, you're turning and walking a path, not a straight line.
> That's my best guess.


I'm fine with the actual crown action. With mine it's the actual position of the bezel ring. When you twist the crown in a direction then twist it the in the other the bezel ring moves laterally by a fraction of a millimeter. I don't mean in the conventional back and forth that the bezel should move in. I did have a look through the forum and found a few threads where it was mentioned. It seemed some other people had had a similar issue I was just wondering if I could find out how common it was in the official thread.


----------



## Half Yellow Goofball (Nov 13, 2017)

SSK877 said:


> Mine has a slight amount of backlash when turning the crown, but it certainly doesn't wobble. And, this compass is only good for providing a general direction. You should not rely on it as a navigation aid.


When you say backlash do you mean at the crown or the internal movement of the bezel?


----------



## panda-R (Jan 23, 2012)

inxlee said:


> Haha alright! Here is my Alpinist with the Strapcode Angus Jubliee!


Nice Strap! I kind of miss mine....


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

Cold mornings.


----------



## dac16 (Jan 11, 2018)

Hi,

I got the SARB017 for x-mas. Love the watch and the green dial. Been looking for one for the last several years and my wife bought me this. Have a question and been searching high and low for the answer. This is my first self winding watch and noticed the other day while wearing it in the office that when I move my wrist the watch makes a noise. Almost like there's tiny ball inside rattling around. Is this normal since it's a self winding watch?

Thanks again for the help!


----------



## SSK877 (Oct 19, 2017)

Half Yellow Goofball said:


> When you say backlash do you mean at the crown or the internal movement of the bezel?


I mean that there is a very slight amount of "play" in the mechanism, so that there is a slight delay in bezel rotation when you start to turn the crown. There is absolutely no lateral movement of the bezel.


----------



## Jurassicjay (Nov 29, 2017)

dac16 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got the SARB017 for x-mas. Love the watch and the green dial. Been looking for one for the last several years and my wife bought me this. Have a question and been searching high and low for the answer. This is my first self winding watch and noticed the other day while wearing it in the office that when I move my wrist the watch makes a noise. Almost like there's tiny ball inside rattling around. Is this normal since it's a self winding watch?
> 
> Thanks again for the help!


Congrats on your new albinism and welcome to the club!
The noise you're referring to would be the oscillating weight in the back of the movement. Google image search for Seiko 6r15 and I think you'll get it!


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Jurassicjay said:


> Congrats on your new albinism and welcome to the club!
> The noise you're referring to would be the oscillating weight in the back of the movement. Google image search for Seiko 6r15 and I think you'll get it!


pic just posted here last week
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=44944271


----------



## Jurassicjay (Nov 29, 2017)

Jurassicjay said:


> Congrats on your new albinism and welcome to the club!
> The noise you're referring to would be the oscillating weight in the back of the movement. Google image search for Seiko 6r15 and I think you'll get it!


Ehrm... alpinist, not albinism.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## dac16 (Jan 11, 2018)

Jurassicjay said:


> Congrats on your new albinism and welcome to the club!
> The noise you're referring to would be the oscillating weight in the back of the movement. Google image search for Seiko 6r15 and I think you'll get it!


Thanks for the quick reply! Was worried something was loose or something but did research as well that this is normal.

Also, I read the manual and properly wound my watch but some reason, after getting it to the exact time after a day or so it would be about 2 minutes fast almost. I do wear the watch everyday and move around a lot. I expect a slight delay with the time but not 2 minutes almost. Wondering if i'm doing something wrong :-/

Thanks


----------



## PsycProfPlum (Apr 17, 2013)

capt-dim I'd love to know what strap this is!


----------



## User47183 (Feb 26, 2014)

.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

dac16 said:


> ...I expect a slight delay with the time but not 2 minutes almost. Wondering if i'm doing something wrong :-/


There's not really much you can do 'wrong' without trying really, really hard. Sometimes new movements take some time to 'settle-in' and your times will get better. After that, you can open it up and adjust it (or take it to a watchmaker to do it for you) and get it within a +/-2sec range.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

ramsey said:


> ...Are there any issues I should look look out for when purchasing?
> 
> Thanks


Not really, the only issue I've had with mine (now nearly 5yrs old) is that the red of the 'N' faded to a very faint orange over the first year or so. I posted about it here a couple years ago and no one else with similar aged watches had experienced the same, so maybe I just got unlucky. Having said that, even if that happens, you'll get a couple years of deep-red-joy out of it before you notice anything!


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

ramsey said:


> hello SARB017 lovers...
> 
> I recently came off a dissapointing purchase of a Mini Turtle. The bezel/ring was misprinted and apparently its a common issue. I'm opting out of the Mini turtle circuit for now and really, really want to get a SARB017.
> 
> ...


Mine is absolutely perfect and keeps awesome time at only a few seconds plus per day. Buy with confidence!


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Half Yellow Goofball said:


> I'm fine with the actual crown action. With mine it's the actual position of the bezel ring. When you twist the crown in a direction then twist it the in the other the bezel ring moves laterally by a fraction of a millimeter. I don't mean in the conventional back and forth that the bezel should move in. I did have a look through the forum and found a few threads where it was mentioned. It seemed some other people had had a similar issue I was just wondering if I could find out how common it was in the official thread.


Goofball- (Love the handle BTW)

Having read thru here- YES this seems to be the common behavior of the internal bezel.

Have fun!


----------



## User47183 (Feb 26, 2014)

.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

ffnc1020 said:


> Cold mornings.


Pinstripe bracelet looks great on the Alpinist....what strap is that? It looks better than a plain oyster to me on that watch.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> Pinstripe bracelet looks great on the Alpinist....what strap is that? It looks better than a plain oyster to me on that watch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


It's the sarx001 bracelet. The oyster a little plain to me as well, and Strapcode jubilee is just too thick.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

ffnc1020 said:


> It's the sarx001 bracelet. The oyster a little plain to me as well, and Strapcode jubilee is just too thick.


For anyone interested: https://global.rakuten.com/en/store...bpQ&siteID=je6NUbpObpQ-uXZrsuP7976JOkiHXD2F8A

It sure is nice, but it comes at a price.


----------



## Reppureissumies (Jan 13, 2018)

Finally got mine  Greetings from Finland.


__
http://instagr.am/p/Bd3ZqkPFI3Y/


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Just joined the alpinist club yesterday. Love the size and color of this watch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

I just threw the bracelet from my NTH sub on the SARB017 and I think it actually fits pretty well. Not perfect, but not bad.

I'm no bracelet snob and welcome feedback:




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Not bad. Good enough to me. I wouldnt source the OEM if i had that.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

Putting on a new dark brown strap


----------



## Half Yellow Goofball (Nov 13, 2017)

SSK877 said:


> I mean that there is a very slight amount of "play" in the mechanism, so that there is a slight delay in bezel rotation when you start to turn the crown. There is absolutely no lateral movement of the bezel.


Thanks. It's not too bad with mine. It does seem to be quite common so I'll be holding on to it!


----------



## Half Yellow Goofball (Nov 13, 2017)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Goofball- (Love the handle BTW)
> 
> Having read thru here- YES this seems to be the common behavior of the internal bezel.
> 
> Have fun!


Thanks mate. Yeah, I had a look on Reddit the other day and there were a lot of owners saying it is common and doesn't get worse over time. So it's just a minor. I love Seiko but it's damn hard nowadays to get any model with a perfect bezel. I can't fault the movements though!


----------



## dac16 (Jan 11, 2018)

Hi, I have a couple other question. Should the watch be wound every day or every other day? How many times should the knob be turned? I know the more you wear it, the better but there are days where i don't wear it for 2 days in a row and the time starts becoming off. Sorry to ask questions that may seem obvious. This is my first self-winding watch and it never came with instructions to properly use it. I have to find all my answers online. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Jurassicjay (Nov 29, 2017)

dac16 said:


> Hi, I have a couple other question. Should the watch be wound every day or every other day? How many times should the knob be turned? I know the more you wear it, the better but there are days where i don't wear it for 2 days in a row and the time starts becoming off. Sorry to ask questions that may seem obvious. This is my first self-winding watch and it never came with instructions to properly use it. I have to find all my answers online.
> 
> Thanks again!


I wind mine maybe twice a week, often less. About 30 turns or so. You can leave it unwound for som time, it doesn't matter if it runs at least once a year. 
Consider the winding feature a "luxury extra" on an automatic watch!


----------



## Jurassicjay (Nov 29, 2017)

Lecture time..


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

dac16 said:


> Hi, I have a couple other question. Should the watch be wound every day or every other day? How many times should the knob be turned? I know the more you wear it, the better but there are days where i don't wear it for 2 days in a row and the time starts becoming off. Sorry to ask questions that may seem obvious. This is my first self-winding watch and it never came with instructions to properly use it. I have to find all my answers online.
> 
> Thanks again!


I'll tell you a dirty little secret...... I rarely if ever hand wand my automatics. I just set the time and put them on and let the automatic mechanism do its thing.

Seiko's winding mechanism is so efficient that I have seen very little difference in power Reserve or accuracy when wearing with a full wind or just from a dead stop and letting it wind Itself.

Miyota movements and soprod tended to be a little harder starting movements for my experience.

I'm sorry I know that didn't answer your question. But I don't think you can over wind the movement I'd give it 30 to 40 turns and call it a day.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

dac16 said:


> Hi, I have a couple other question. Should the watch be wound every day or every other day? How many times should the knob be turned? I know the more you wear it, the better but there are days where i don't wear it for 2 days in a row and the time starts becoming off. Sorry to ask questions that may seem obvious. This is my first self-winding watch and it never came with instructions to properly use it. I have to find all my answers online.
> 
> Thanks again!


Dac, 
Hand-winding an automatic watch does not hurt it. Setting the date between 9PM and 3AM does! (**DO NOT set the date on an automatic watch between 9PM and 3 AM**) That being said....

I wear my Alpinist off and on in rotation. If it has wound down and not running on the morning I wanna wear it, I set the time first with the watch wound down, making sure to rotate past midnight for the right AM-PM setting. After this is done I wind it 10-15 times and put it on for the day. It'll wind itself up as the day goes by. Then a bit later, if I feel like it, set the time to the exact second.

On days when I don't wear it I wind it 15-20 times before bed just to keep it running. Or... just let it run down. It sits still for 3-4 days after that till I wanna wear it again.

It's got a 50 hour power reserve too-- great plus!!


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

dac16 said:


> ...This is my first self-winding watch and it never came with instructions to properly use it. I have to find all my answers online.
> 
> Thanks again!


You can google seiko 6r15 manual. 
get a pdf of the manual with official instructions

https://www.seikowatches.com/support/ib/pdf/SEIKO_6R15_0405.pdf


----------



## jmoneyfh (Dec 28, 2012)

I think my favorite part of this watch is how it changes depending on the lighting. When its bright, you get the beautifully sunray effect of the dial and the flash of the 'gold' accents. In lower light, the 'gold' really shines. It really is more of a deeper bronze color than yellow gold to my eye. And as it gets darker... SURPRISE... lume.

After less than a week, I can already tell this is a keeper. So unique, yet so versatile. It did meet its match monday - does not look good with a purple shirt, had to wear something else.

I'm really digging it on the horween strap for now, but see a bracelet in its future.









Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## Indyboot (Jan 1, 2018)

Not sure if anyone already posted this, but the SuperOyster 3D bracelet is back in stock from Strapcode. Just ordered mine for $86!

Get em while they last, because these will probably go very quickly!!

https://www.strapcode.com/store/20mm-super-oyster-watch-band-seiko-alpinist-sarb017-brushed-clasp-button-double-lock-p-4946.html#.WmApjOtlCf1


















By the way, can anyone who has this bracelet comment on its durability or post a few pictures of it worn?


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Totally agree, Jmoneyfh, you get different shades of green depending on the lighting plus the gold accents shine like points of light. A really well thought of watch by Seiko. A keeper for me but I'm a leather strap guy.

Photos below on Hirsch Buffalo leather straps.


----------



## jmoneyfh (Dec 28, 2012)

Indyboot said:


> Not sure if anyone already posted this, but the SuperOyster 3D bracelet is back in stock from Strapcode. Just ordered mine for $86!
> 
> Get em while they last, because these will probably go very quickly!!
> 
> ...


Broke down and ordered a strapcode super oyster. They are down to 2 of 3 clasp options left, so inventories must be limited. Promo code WUS2016 still works for 10% off 

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## WhoDeySay (Feb 8, 2017)

Received my Super Oyster from Strapcode the other day. I'm very pleased. It feels like a totally different watch on the bracelet.....it definitely adds heft and feels very balanced on the wrist.


----------



## smri (Jan 6, 2017)

Just ordered the above bracelet. Now the waiting begins. Will post photos once it arrives of course 

Oh...and thanks to *jmoneyfh* for promo code


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

WhoDeySay said:


> View attachment 12818835
> Received my Super Oyster from Strapcode the other day. I'm very pleased. It feels like a totally different watch on the bracelet.....it definitely adds heft and feels very balanced on the wrist.


Is that bracelet all brushed, or is it a mix of brushed and polished like the watch is?


----------



## DOYAM (Oct 21, 2013)

These are really beautiful and im not a fan a green normally.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

PetrosD said:


> Is that bracelet all brushed, or is it a mix of brushed and polished like the watch is?


I have looked at this one in the store and other pics- it is fully brushed. The Jubilee has polished centerlines, but I think that is too much.
I found a cool "other" Seiko bracelet with 3 polished centerline stripes.

Look thru the forum. There are about 6-10 different bracelets shown. (Tho 236 pages is a lot, it'll be informative.)


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> I have looked at this one in the store and other pics- it is fully brushed. The Jubilee has polished centerlines, but I think that is too much.
> I found a cool "other" Seiko bracelet with 3 polished centerline stripes.
> 
> Look thru the forum. There are about 6-10 different bracelets shown. (Tho 236 pages is a lot, it'll be informative.)
> ...


I think for now I'll stick with my repurposed Invicta 8926 bracelet, which has a nice blend of brushed and polished and fits perfectly. It's not as nice as the Strapcode, but I think the bracelet should have polish on it to match the watch case.


----------



## Indyboot (Jan 1, 2018)

Oh boy I had no idea there was a 10% off code for the SuperOyster! What a steal!! I still feel like $86 I paid is reasonable esp considering the OEM bracelet is about $150...


----------



## Racer-X (Jul 21, 2007)




----------



## Dunzdeck (Aug 13, 2014)

PetrosD said:


> I think for now I'll stick with my repurposed Invicta 8926 bracelet, which has a nice blend of brushed and polished and fits perfectly. It's not as nice as the Strapcode, but I think the bracelet should have polish on it to match the watch case.


Now there's an idea that I like!
Next up: trying to source a cheap bracelet without the watch 
(I sold mine last summer, didn't like the bezel font)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

Dunzdeck said:


> Now there's an idea that I like!
> Next up: trying to source a cheap bracelet without the watch
> (I sold mine last summer, didn't like the bezel font)
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I bought the Invicta 8926 OB for $60 during a Father's Day sale last year. You could probably get the same bracelet on an even cheaper quartz model. Toss the watch (or sell it for cheap on eBay without the bracelet), but it's a lower cost than Strapcode. Now, it's nowhere near as good a bracelet, but if you want polished and brushed, it's a cheap way to go.


----------



## thewhitetower (Jan 14, 2018)

Just chimed in to say that I just purchased this beauty from seiyajapan! Can’t wait for it to arrive! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> I have looked at this one in the store and other pics- it is fully brushed. The Jubilee has polished centerlines, but I think that is too much.
> I found a cool "other" Seiko bracelet with 3 polished centerline stripes.
> 
> Look thru the forum. There are about 6-10 different bracelets shown. (Tho 236 pages is a lot, it'll be informative.)
> ...


And this may sound crazy but i really wanna paint those shiny bits in the links with gold, give it just a bit of gold shine to match the dial's gold bits.
Just a bit...


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> And this may sound crazy but i really wanna paint those shiny bits in the links with gold, give it just a bit of gold shine to match the dial's gold bits.
> Just a bit...


Something like this? Or is this too much?


----------



## Besbro (Dec 31, 2016)

Here is mine. Love it!









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## WhoDeySay (Feb 8, 2017)

PetrosD said:


> Is that bracelet all brushed, or is it a mix of brushed and polished like the watch is?


PetrosD, this bracelet is all brushed. Strapcode may have some that are a mix of brushed & polished, but I don't recall offhand.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

ffnc1020 said:


> Something like this? Or is this too much?


FFNC,

That is too much. If it had just 2 rows of gold, and a polished steel centerlink, then I think it would be the perfect combination of utility and not-so-much bling. In such a combination the ratio of brushed metal (outer links) to polished metal (centerlinks) would match the watch itself. I see it as perfectly balanced to the watch.

I think that whole yellow gold center section is TOO MUCh gold to match the amount on the watch.

Imagine it!

Hmm I wonder if Strapcode is listening.. I'd test out a prototype if they send me one!!!

AlaskaJohnboy


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> FFNC,
> 
> That is too much. If it had just 2 rows of gold, and a polished steel centerlink, then I think it would be the perfect combination of utility and not-so-much bling. In such a combination the ratio of brushed metal (outer links) to polished metal (centerlinks) would match the watch itself. I see it as perfectly balanced to the watch.
> 
> ...


I think Strapcode two tone jubilee is the same color. Three gold polished center links. Most two jubilees are like this. But I do agree with you, it feels too blingy. I think I only wore it once or twice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## alpinistfan (Nov 5, 2015)

Hey, is this the bulang and sons or hodinkee strap? It looks awesome on the aplinist



dleesys said:


> View attachment 12563607


----------



## alpinistfan (Nov 5, 2015)

I love the variance in colour on this one


Besbro said:


> Here is mine. Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## alpinistfan (Nov 5, 2015)

What a great shot. That strap looks uber comfy


----------



## alpinistfan (Nov 5, 2015)

Beautiful composition. Hello from Ontario!


Vlance said:


> Have to add this shot to the mix


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

Happy Sunday folks!


----------



## spacehippo (Sep 19, 2017)

What did you do to the case?


----------



## klatu (Jun 6, 2017)

I don't see anything unusual about the case in the photo posted above. Now, I don't often post in the forum because I don't consider myself to be the expert that many of you are. However, I wanted to note that the Alpinist was a watch that I purchased after reading glowing post after post on this and other forums. I wasn't initially blown away by the watch, perhaps being wary of its size and unusual green dial with gold hands and markers, but it has grown on me in a way that no other watch previously has. 

The intricate case design is perhaps what has most impacted my horological eye. Previous to owning this piece, most of my watches were divers that were striking in their size, dials, and colors, but their case designs were nowhere near as detailed as the SARB017. Now that I've worn this watch for a few months, I now look at my other watches through a far more critical lens.


----------



## uplockjock (Nov 29, 2016)

klatu said:


> I don't see anything unusual about the case in the photo posted above. Now, I don't often post in the forum because I don't consider myself to be the expert that many of you are. However, I wanted to note that the Alpinist was a watch that I purchased after reading glowing post after post on this and other forums. I wasn't initially blown away by the watch, perhaps being wary of its size and unusual green dial with gold hands and markers, but it has grown on me in a way that no other watch previously has.
> 
> The intricate case design is perhaps what has most impacted my horological eye. Previous to owning this piece, most of my watches were divers that were striking in their size, dials, and colors, but their case designs were nowhere near as detailed as the SARB017. Now that I've worn this watch for a few months, I now look at my other watches through a far more critical lens.


Same here. When I first got it, I was like "yeah, ok." now, it's on my wrist 80% of the time


----------



## thewhitetower (Jan 14, 2018)

Just arrived. Can't fault seiyajapan!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dunzdeck (Aug 13, 2014)

My second Alpinist is now waiting for me at a post office in HK where I'll go to pick it up soon. Intending to keep it 'NOS' for the time being.

Interesting little something I read on Facebook this morning: apparently the dial markers aren't _applied_, but _stamped_ and then painted! Isn't that something? I had not come across this information before, but on close inspection it could very well be true. I'm nowhere near prying apart my precious SARB to go check, though.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Dunzdeck said:


> My second Alpinist is now waiting for me at a post office in HK where I'll go to pick it up soon. Intending to keep it 'NOS' for the time being.
> 
> Interesting little something I read on Facebook this morning: apparently the dial markers aren't _applied_, but _stamped_ and then painted! Isn't that something? I had not come across this information before, but on close inspection it could very well be true. I'm nowhere near prying apart my precious SARB to go check, though.


Now that you mention it......
I have seen that on the back of other Seiko dials before. Probably somewhere deep in another forum here.
I do suppose they could do it here. 
Either way they LOOK applied!


----------



## Dunzdeck (Aug 13, 2014)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Now that you mention it......
> I have seen that on the back of other Seiko dials before. Probably somewhere deep in another forum here.
> I do suppose they could do it here.
> Either way they LOOK applied!


Exactly, and that is what matters most. It's a lovely watch, it's been said over and over but I feel like saying it once more.


----------



## Honestsheet (Jan 21, 2018)

New to this... So if you buy a watch from Japan do you need to set it before 9pm PST or JST

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmoneyfh (Dec 28, 2012)

Honestsheet said:


> New to this... So if you buy a watch from Japan do you need to set it before 9pm PST or JST
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


Take your local time, divide it by half, times that by 2. If your still before 9 pm, set away.

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## Honestsheet (Jan 21, 2018)

Great waiting for mine to come

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Honestsheet (Jan 21, 2018)

Thx


Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

agree


alpinistfan said:


> Beautiful composition. Hello from Ontario!


----------



## Tompie913 (Aug 15, 2017)

Took some photos with my new strap (Hirsch Highland). Very pleased with it.

























The watch really does need a high quality strap or bracelet. The gap in quality between the watch and the stock strap is astonishing.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Posted in wrong forum..


----------



## nikesupremedunk (Apr 17, 2017)

Those Hirsch straps look real nice!


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

Good morning. I have just received the sarb 017 and would like to change the bracelet in favor of an oyster metal one. Is anybody using the bracelet sold from watchgecko? Do you raccomand it?
Thanks. 

Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

nikesupremedunk said:


> Those Hirsch straps look real nice!


I've gotten there different straps from Hirsch and they're all great so far. Highly recommend them

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## katfromTN (Dec 31, 2017)

I’ve been really looking into getting the Alpinist as a graduation gift for myself (really just asking the hubby to get it for me) in May and I was curious what some of your thoughts might be of this watch on a woman? Have any of your wife’s/gf’s worn it and liked it? I fell in love with the beige SARB013 but it they’re so hard to find and overpriced when you do find them. I’m very much an outdoorsy girl and love the rugged mountain look of the watch.


----------



## Tompie913 (Aug 15, 2017)

katfromTN said:


> I've been really looking into getting the Alpinist as a graduation gift for myself (really just asking the hubby to get it for me) in May and I was curious what some of your thoughts might be of this watch on a woman? Have any of your wife's/gf's worn it and liked it? I fell in love with the beige SARB013 but it they're so hard to find and overpriced when you do find them. I'm very much an outdoorsy girl and love the rugged mountain look of the watch.


I kind of think that it just depends on your wrist size. If it's around 6" or more you should be fine. Under that and you may need to change to a short strap (which you should really do on the Alpinist anyway as the stock one is junk), and even so it may simply wear too large in terms of the lugs hanging off your wrist. It will be significantly larger than your standard women's watch but you probably already know that. Just bear in mind that it's really 39mm despite being listed as 38mm. Despite being rugged it's a very elegant watch. If you like it and your wrist is large enough there's no reason why it shouldn't work for you.


----------



## katfromTN (Dec 31, 2017)

Tompie913 said:


> I kind of think that it just depends on your wrist size. If it's around 6" or more you should be fine. Under that and you may need to change to a short strap (which you should really do on the Alpinist anyway as the stock one is junk), and even so it may simply wear too large in terms of the lugs hanging off your wrist. It will be significantly larger than your standard women's watch but you probably already know that. Just bear in mind that it's really 39mm despite being listed as 38mm. It's a very elegant watch. If you like it and your wrist is large enough there's no reason why it shouldn't work for you.


Thanks, I have a 6.5 wrist so I can pull off some larger watches but was more curious if the style would look good on a woman's wrist.


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

katfromTN said:


> Thanks, I have a 6.5 wrist so I can pull off some larger watches but was more curious if the style would look good on a woman's wrist.


I feel like the Alpinist could be considered to have a unisex look these days. Since it's versatile enough to be worn casual, dressy, or for a romp in the woods, I don't see why it can't look equally at home on either gender's wrist.

On the plus side, if you get one and end up hating it, you'll more than likely have no problem unloading it.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sillygoose (Mar 5, 2017)

katfromTN said:


> I've been really looking into getting the Alpinist as a graduation gift for myself (really just asking the hubby to get it for me) in May and I was curious what some of your thoughts might be of this watch on a woman? Have any of your wife's/gf's worn it and liked it? I fell in love with the beige SARB013 but it they're so hard to find and overpriced when you do find them. I'm very much an outdoorsy girl and love the rugged mountain look of the watch.


I own the Alpinist. This is how it looks on my 5.75" wrist. I don't really like the dainty/blingy styles that are marketed to women and I don't get that impression with this watch. I like it just fine.









- Tappy Talkied


----------



## katfromTN (Dec 31, 2017)

Sillygoose said:


> I own the Alpinist. This is how it looks on my 5.75" wrist. I don't really like the dainty/blingy styles that are marketed to women and I don't get that impression with this watch. I like it just fine.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12842511&stc=1&d=1517074125"]
> 
> ...


Thanks! It looks great on you. I definitely think I'll keeping it on my wish list for later this year.


----------



## smri (Jan 6, 2017)

As promised a few days ago here are some photos of strapcode bracelet I ordered. Have to say it looks very nice. Was wearing the watch on Friday and it felt good. Unfortunately Casio GW-M5610-1ER is getting all the wrist time lately so Alpinist sits in the box most of the time as well as my other watches.


----------



## Jurassicjay (Nov 29, 2017)

Dunzdeck said:


> My second Alpinist is now waiting for me at a post office in HK where I'll go to pick it up soon. Intending to keep it 'NOS' for the time being.
> 
> Interesting little something I read on Facebook this morning: apparently the dial markers aren't _applied_, but _stamped_ and then painted! Isn't that something? I had not come across this information before, but on close inspection it could very well be true. I'm nowhere near prying apart my precious SARB to go check, though.


This might be the case. If Done correctly its hard to tell the difference. Even the way more expensive sla017 har stamped indexes!


----------



## WhoDeySay (Feb 8, 2017)

katfromTN said:


> I've been really looking into getting the Alpinist as a graduation gift for myself (really just asking the hubby to get it for me) in May and I was curious what some of your thoughts might be of this watch on a woman? Have any of your wife's/gf's worn it and liked it? I fell in love with the beige SARB013 but it they're so hard to find and overpriced when you do find them. I'm very much an outdoorsy girl and love the rugged mountain look of the watch.


I agree with the other supporters of the Alpinist suiting both genders. I am a woman with a 6.6 inch wrist and have been wearing the Alpinist for several months. I have two leather straps for it and also a Strapcode oyster bracelet. You can feminize the style of the watch quite a bit depending upon what strap or bracelet you put on it. For example, I have a Colareb Venezia Green strap that gives the watch a more feminine style than the oyster bracelet (IMHO).


----------



## jmoneyfh (Dec 28, 2012)

A rare cult classic that surpasses the hype. The watch ain't bad either.









Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

Have you considered the 38mm Hamilton Khaki auto in silver, the dial is gorgeous and has a vinyl record style ring pattern, I've owned the khaki king in black, silver hammy and the alpinist, alpinist is unique but the silver khaki is the most versatile to pair with clothes etc!



katfromTN said:


> Thanks! It looks great on you. I definitely think I'll keeping it on my wish list for later this year.


----------



## katfromTN (Dec 31, 2017)

WhoDeySay said:


> I agree with the other supporters of the Alpinist suiting both genders. I am a woman with a 6.6 inch wrist and have been wearing the Alpinist for several months. I have two leather straps for it and also a Strapcode oyster bracelet. You can feminize the style of the watch quite a bit depending upon what strap or bracelet you put on it. For example, I have a Colareb Venezia Green strap that gives the watch a more feminine style than the oyster bracelet (IMHO).


Thanks for the input! That strap is terrific on it too I think!



Unsolved_Mistry said:


> Have you considered the 38mm Hamilton Khaki auto in silver, the dial is gorgeous and has a vinyl record style ring pattern, I've owned the khaki king in black, silver hammy and the alpinist, alpinist is unique but the silver khaki is the most versatile to pair


I have considered it and it's on my wishlist as well. There's something about the green that speaks to me though


----------



## JCrew (Oct 14, 2017)

Can't go wrong with either.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## katfromTN (Dec 31, 2017)

JCrew said:


> Can't go wrong with either.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They're both excellent choices, I do however think the Seiko is slightly dressier than the Hamilton. I don't know why, but I also like the fact the Alpinist has a higher WR. Again, probably something I'll never require if I do get one someday but I find it in my pro's list between the two.


----------



## nikesupremedunk (Apr 17, 2017)

Anyone have both this and a SARB033? How similar is the 017 to the 033? If you don't like the 033 would you like the 017?


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

nikesupremedunk said:


> Anyone have both this and a SARB033? How similar is the 017 to the 033? If you don't like the 033 would you like the 017?


Both are very different watch on it's own. I have both, and loving both of them on the way they are.


----------



## jmoneyfh (Dec 28, 2012)

nikesupremedunk said:


> Anyone have both this and a SARB033? How similar is the 017 to the 033? If you don't like the 033 would you like the 017?


Have had both, very different watches. The 033 is quite a bit 'dressier', but not in a bad way. Its a very simple, timeless design. I regret flipping it.

As for whether you would like the 17 if you don't like the 33, that is very subjective. The only visual similarities are the brand name and the size.

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## WhoDeySay (Feb 8, 2017)

JCrew said:


> Can't go wrong with either.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice! Those are my two watches in regular rotation and I love them both. I'm thinking about adding one with a silver, white or cream colored dial now.


----------



## X X (Jan 15, 2018)

Where can I get an OEM case back in the EU? Any sources?
I got the Sarb033 and and Sarb35 and thinking about to get the Sarb017 but only if there is an OEM glass case back available.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

There isn't an OEM see-thru caseback for the Alpinist. 
BUT it may be worth to ask someone here, or maybe even Seika Japan, if the SARB 033 exhibition caseback would fit.
(And then maybe find a jeweler to laser engrave the Alpinist mountain in the glass, eh?)

If you use the exhibition case from another you'd probably lose the 200m water resistance.


----------



## Hal K (Jan 20, 2018)

Yes, please, what strap is that? I believe that is the nicest strap I have seen on an Alpinist and I have seen a lot of them!


----------



## Honestsheet (Jan 21, 2018)

Just came in!















Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Honestsheet (Jan 21, 2018)

And it stopped! It worked from 4:32 until 5:05 then just stopped. I hope it's just magnetized, or the spring is just too unwound. It started right up after a couple of left to right swings. I wound it about 10 times, set it, wound another 10-15 times and it ran fine right up till it didn't. Anybody else have this problem with this movement/watch? 

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## JCrew (Oct 14, 2017)

Hal K said:


> Yes, please, what strap is that? I believe that is the nicest strap I have seen on an Alpinist and I have seen a lot of them!


If to me, thanks - the one I pictured is an EACHE Crazy horse/oil wax in oil dark brown from Amazon. Cheap, but I like the way it wears. It's my current favorite of the batch of eight or so I bought after getting the watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Honestsheet said:


> And it stopped! It worked from 4:32 until 5:05 then just stopped. I hope it's just magnetized, or the spring is just too unwound. It started right up after a couple of left to right swings. I wound it about 10 times, set it, wound another 10-15 times and it ran fine right up till it didn't. Anybody else have this problem with this movement/watch?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


Hmm. I'm wondering if, and I mean absolutely no offense whatsoever here, honestly, you're winding it the correct way or not. I believe it's clockwise to wind. I usually give it about fifty winds, just to be extra sure. And then it's good to go for a while with that. So your 20-30, plus I'm assuming you're wearing it so it should be winding itself anyways, should be enough to keep it going. So as I'm typing all this I'm thinking winding it the wrong way isn't the issue. Man oh man, I'm hoping nothing got messed up in shipping.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hal K (Jan 20, 2018)

Sorry - newbie here and my note attached to the wrong place. But, I do like that EACHE crazy horse!


----------



## jmoneyfh (Dec 28, 2012)

My strapcode super oyster came in. All in all, I'm pleased. I like the way it looks on the bracelet, but I think I might like it better on leather. Not changing back anytime soon, I hate changing straps. Spring bars were invented by the devil himself.

I think my only semi-complaint would be the clasp. Would rather it be smaller. 6 micro adjustments is awesome... but that section of the bracelet is as long as 2 links. 3 or 4 would holes be fine. It wears fine though, not uncomfortable in the least.









Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## fendushi (Jun 2, 2009)

jmoneyfh said:


> My strapcode super oyster came in. All in all, I'm pleased. I like the way it looks on the bracelet, but I think I might like it better on leather. Not changing back anytime soon, I hate changing straps. Spring bars were invented by the devil himself.
> 
> I think my only semi-complaint would be the clasp. Would rather it be smaller. 6 micro adjustments is awesome... but that section of the bracelet is as long as 2 links. 3 or 4 would holes be fine. It wears fine though, not uncomfortable in the least.


Mine came in as well yesterday. Took me forever to get both ends of the spring bars in the holes securely, one end would go in and the other one wouldn't. This happened on both sides. I had to use the needle on a safety pin to guide one of them to the hole. You will know when it is in as you can't move the end links with your fingers at all. One broken spring bar tool and many scratches later, I managed to secure the spring bars properly.

I would not recommend installing this yourself with a spring bar tool if you have not installed a bracelet before. Especially if you do not want to scratch the lugs of your watch. Take it to a jeweller or use a proper spring bar tool for a bracelet. Marc from Long Island Watch make it look so easy, but I have noticed in his video that only one end of the spring bar was securely in the hole on one side when he installed the oyster bracelet. I guess it's good enough for the purpose of the video.

I did not like the bracelet at first, don't expect the finishing or quality to be like swiss made brands like Oris or even Steinhart bracelets. It is a little rough in comparison and not as comfortable. But in saying that, it's comfortable enough for daily wear.

I really wanted to like this watch more than others in my collection. I have tried many leather straps with this and nothing feels or look right. I've got to say that the Colareb Venezia is probably the most suitable for me with the look and feel. I thought the bracelet will make me love this watch more, I know at least would probably get more wrist time with the bracelet. It does make it look beefier which is what I was looking for.


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

nikesupremedunk said:


> Anyone have both this and a SARB033? How similar is the 017 to the 033? If you don't like the 033 would you like the 017?


I own both. They have quite different cases despite looking similar. I actually enjoy the 17 case more as it is more proportionate, where the 33 is kind of stubby looking. That said, I still love the 33 case. There are so many different angles and profiles to appreciate. 
The 33 is definitely more dressy too. Perhaps a tad too much for me. If I were to keep just one. It would be the 17.


----------



## Honestsheet (Jan 21, 2018)

Me too tommyboy..me too

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## X X (Jan 15, 2018)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> There isn't an OEM see-thru caseback for the Alpinist.
> BUT it may be worth to ask someone here, or maybe even Seika Japan, if the SARB 033 exhibition caseback would fit.
> (And then maybe find a jeweler to laser engrave the Alpinist mountain in the glass, eh?)
> 
> If you use the exhibition case from another you'd probably lose the 200m water resistance.


You are a mind reader. That's exactly what my plan is. Today I've ordered the Sarb017 and the motz111j0 bracelet. I sourced a company which would be able to do the laser job and creating the Alpinist vector is no big problem.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

X X said:


> You are a mind reader. That's exactly what my plan is. Today I've ordered the Sarb017 and the motz111j0 bracelet. I sourced a company which would be able to do the laser job and creating the Alpinist vector is no big problem.


Where did you source the oem bracelet?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrvco (Jan 31, 2018)

I just received the Strapcode bracelet from Long Island Watch. I've had a couple NATO straps on my Alpinist, the most recent was a rather thick Chromexcel strap that overly dominated it (and wasn't easy to install). The Clockwork Synergy NATO strap that I had before it was a much better match, although it was much thinner and not as durable. This bracelet really transforms the Alpinist and it was well worth the spend. The jeweler that installed and sized the bracelet for me was very impressed with the weight and build quality of the bracelet.


----------



## X X (Jan 15, 2018)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Where did you source the oem bracelet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm sharing the source as soon as the bracelet is in my hands.


----------



## mapolus (Dec 26, 2017)

Greetings!

I saw a SARB017 on eBay for $301 including shipping. Seems legit based on 99.9% feedback and 45,000 reviews...but I would be sad if I got swindled and didn't ask first. Thoughts? Thank you all...

https://m.ebay.com/itm/SEIKO-SARB01...221594?hash=item2115b6ca1a:g:wG8AAOSw6n5Xv~Wa


----------



## klatu (Jun 6, 2017)

I went to set the time on my Alpinist and found the crown very difficult to pull out. Finally, I was able to do so, but only after pulling on that crown with more force than I think should have been necessary. Has this happened to anyone else? Is it a sign of problems to come?


----------



## Jurassicjay (Nov 29, 2017)

Honestsheet said:


> And it stopped! It worked from 4:32 until 5:05 then just stopped. I hope it's just magnetized, or the spring is just too unwound. It started right up after a couple of left to right swings. I wound it about 10 times, set it, wound another 10-15 times and it ran fine right up till it didn't. Anybody else have this problem with this movement/watch?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


Mine did the exact same thing the first few hours. Never happened again though.. been wearing it more or less everyday since may and it's stellar. I don't think there's any reason to worry!


----------



## Honestsheet (Jan 21, 2018)

Thanks Jurassic. I haven't worn it since. Waiting for seller to respond.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

mapolus said:


> Greetings!
> 
> I saw a SARB017 on eBay for $301 including shipping. Seems legit based on 99.9% feedback and 45,000 reviews...but I would be sad if I got swindled and didn't ask first. Thoughts? Thank you all...
> 
> https://m.ebay.com/itm/SEIKO-SARB01...221594?hash=item2115b6ca1a:g:wG8AAOSw6n5Xv~Wa


I purchased from this seller a year ago - legit. That's an excellent price for this watch.


----------



## mapolus (Dec 26, 2017)

PetWatch said:


> I purchased from this seller a year ago - legit. That's an excellent price for this watch.


Excellent, thank you. I actually ended up going with another seller in Japan (fishing-goods-Japan), which also had 45,000 reviews and 99.8% feedback. $304. There was one review on ioomobile that stated they got a watch with minor scratches and thought it had been worn before (it was in a Cyrillic language, so that's what Google Translate says). But glad to hear you had a good experience.

Thank you...


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

mapolus said:


> Excellent, thank you. I actually ended up going with another seller in Japan (fishing-goods-Japan), which also had 45,000 reviews and 99.8% feedback. $304. There was one review on ioomobile that stated they got a watch with minor scratches and thought it had been worn before (it was in a Cyrillic language, so that's what Google Translate says). But glad to hear you had a good experience.
> 
> Thank you...


I bought 2 watches from the same seller, all in excellent condition, definitely legit seller with top norch service. Buy with confidence.


----------



## zhongzai (Feb 1, 2018)

ic3burn said:


> I bought 2 watches from the same seller, all in excellent condition, definitely legit seller with top norch service. Buy with confidence.


Do you mean this seller? _fishing-goods-Japan_


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

zhongzai said:


> Do you mean this seller? _fishing-goods-Japan_


ioomobile


----------



## smri (Jan 6, 2017)

Desk climbing today!


----------



## Alpinebonsai (Jan 29, 2018)

FIRST POSTING!

Mine arrived a little before Cristmas, ordered from ebay on a 'located in Ireland' listing. It arrived from an England address after about five days! No complaints.
There is a lot on this forum about accuracy. Using a watch check app, I tested it over 5 days and it gained 13.8 seconds per day. Using a Timegrapher machine, I spent a lot of time carefully regulating the watch and have now got it to a phenomenal accuracy. Over a test period of 7 days it's recorded time lost and gained maybe two or three seconds between the numerous readings taken depending on my activity but, overall, it was only a fraction of a second out after the week.






It took a lot of patience and dexterity and I wouldn't recommend it to the faint hearted as a slip of the hand can have disastrous results. Barely visible adjustments were needed but the end results were worth it. I must stress that this should only be tackled by those who have a lot of experience in adjusting watches, but it does show what the movements are capable of. The strap is another purchase from eBay. I will do another post regarding straps etc.


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## Honestsheet (Jan 21, 2018)

Mine is going back to Japan tomorrow 

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## mapolus (Dec 26, 2017)

ic3burn said:


> I bought 2 watches from the same seller, all in excellent condition, definitely legit seller with top norch service. Buy with confidence.


Maybe I should've stuck with ioomobile. Oops. I am a bit nervous about fishing-goods-japan because most of their feedback was from $6 fishing lures. Oh well. Interesting combination though. Thanks...


----------



## klatu (Jun 6, 2017)

Honestsheet said:


> Mine is going back to Japan tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


Why?


----------



## mapolus (Dec 26, 2017)

galliano said:


>


Stunning watches! Which bracelet is that and would you recommend it?
Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Honestsheet (Jan 21, 2018)

klatu said:


> Why?


It worked for 30 minutes and never again. Started right up and then just stopped.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Honestsheet (Jan 21, 2018)

klatu said:


> Why?


This was my original posting the day I got it.

And it stopped! It worked from 4:32 until 5:05 then just stopped. I hope it's just magnetized, or the spring is just too unwound. It started right up after a couple of left to right swings. I wound it about 10 times, set it, wound another 10-15 times and it ran fine right up till it didn't. Anybody else have this problem with this movement/watch?

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## liyoo86 (Nov 16, 2017)

Just bought mine online last night! Hoping that the delivery from Japan doesn't take a month... can't wait!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Giving the 017 another chance now that some good bracelet options are available. Now Strapcode just needs to get restock asap. |>


----------



## Alpinebonsai (Jan 29, 2018)

I can't resist keeping trying on different straps on the Alpinist. For a change I put on this Zulu diver Bond NATO and was amazed at the result. I haven't anticipated that the Gray and the strap would pick up so strongly the gray on the compass bezal. It looks really good. I don't use the strap in the normal way for a NATO with the main strap threaded through as it is on this picture. I have found that it feels and looks much better using the 'folded back' method so that all of the Rings end up closer to the buckle. there is plenty on the internet telling you how to use the strap in this way and if you haven't tried it it would be worth a go.


----------



## pplateau (Jul 2, 2006)

It's time for Seiko to reintoduce the Alpinist in 39 mm with black and cream dial options! WHY are they sticking just to the green ? Ughh


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

liyoo86 said:


> Just bought mine online last night! Hoping that the delivery from Japan doesn't take a month... can't wait!


Got mine from a seller in Hong Kong off ebay, shipped on 1/31, was in NY and through customs by the end of 2/1, hope to have it early next week.


----------



## katfromTN (Dec 31, 2017)

pplateau said:


> It's time for Seiko to reintoduce the Alpinist in 39 mm with black and cream dial options! WHY are they sticking just to the green ? Ughh


I agree!! I actually love the cream dial version but it's super hard to find and totally over my budget when I do. I picked up this vintage (90's?) Seiko Spirit from another WUS member and I think it'll do well to fulfill my needs until I can save up enough to buy the cream alpinist.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

Funny how for years now I've been on the fence about this watch--there are so many things that generaly i dislike in a watch. Yet I keep circling back to this thread and staring at it. 

I dislike gold/gilt on anything other than an actual gold dress watch. There is way too much writing. I don't care for a compass bezel and don't like the extra crown. Cathedral hands? Too baroque. I'm not sure what to do with a watch that is oddly in between casual and dress...

And yet...here I am again.

I love the color. Love the case and its size. I love the idea of it. The too refined to be a tool watch tool watch-ness of it. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tkoz (Jan 18, 2012)

Deleted (duplicate)


----------



## tkoz (Jan 18, 2012)

pplateau said:


> It's time for Seiko to reintoduce the Alpinist in 39 mm with black and cream dial options! WHY are they sticking just to the green ? Ughh


I couldn't agree more. A 39mm, sunburst black dial (similar to the green), and silver/chrome indices and hands. THAT I would buy.
Here's a quick and dirty photoshop I threw together (not my photo):


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

tkoz said:


> I couldn't agree more. A 39mm, sunburst black dial (similar to the green), and silver/chrome indices and hands. THAT I would buy.
> Here's a quick and dirty photoshop I threw together (not my photo):
> 
> View attachment 12866701


"They" are sticking to the green because they are Japanese. It's a beauty aesthetic.... The originals were white (like the snow on the mountaintops) and the recent ones are green (like the forests leading up the mountain).

While I think a black one would look nice, it would then just be another black dialed watch.

Just my 2.5¢ Thanks
Johnboy


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

*Sorry* duplicate post


----------



## jmoneyfh (Dec 28, 2012)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> "They" are sticking to the green because they are Japanese. It's a beauty aesthetic.... The originals were white (like the snow on the mountaintops) and the recent ones are green (like the forests leading up the mountain).
> 
> While I think a black one would look nice, it would then just be another black dialed watch.
> 
> ...


Except they have made multiple black dial versions in the past. I have given up on trying to make sense of Seiko's production choices. 

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Strapcode now has oyster bracelets with polished center links and sides for the sarb017.

Code WUS2016 for %10 off


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

mplsabdullah said:


> Strapcode now has oyster bracelets with polished center links and sides for the sarb017.
> 
> Code WUS2016 for %10 off


My bank account does not thank you

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dunzdeck (Aug 13, 2014)

Hoooboy, that black Photoshop looks the business. I would definitely buy that!


----------



## tkoz (Jan 18, 2012)

mplsabdullah said:


> Strapcode now has oyster bracelets with polished center links and sides for the sarb017.
> 
> Code WUS2016 for %10 off


...and they're gone. Was that even 24 hrs.?


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

tkoz said:


> ...and they're gone. Was that even 24 hrs.?


Edit: the polished versions still show available to me.


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

Newly arrived and put it on a watchgecko oyster bracelet. 









Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

It's a pretty cool watch.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## eXis10z (Jun 21, 2009)

Unsure if it's a genuine listing..

https://www.ebay.com/itm/SEIKO-SARB...ens-Leather-Watch-Made-In-Japan-/273060451971


----------



## zhongzai (Feb 1, 2018)

eXis10z said:


> Unsure if it's a genuine listing..
> 
> Too good to be real......


----------



## X X (Jan 15, 2018)

Maybe strap only because description says brown


----------



## Fiisker (Feb 8, 2018)

Thinking off trying yo buy it. I can't seem the find any hint, other than price, that it should be a scam ??


----------



## theblueark (Dec 1, 2015)

My fiance can't stop wearing it after we found the perfect strap for her.


----------



## zhongzai (Feb 1, 2018)

Fiisker said:


> Thinking off trying yo buy it. I can't seem the find any hint, other than price, that it should be a scam ??


Haha go try it and tell us legit or not.


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

theblueark said:


> My fiance can't stop wearing it after we found the perfect strap for her.


That's an amazing strap, where to get one mate?


----------



## X X (Jan 15, 2018)

I'm very happy with my new watch and Seiko bracelet


----------



## Dan3612 (Jun 18, 2017)

^Truly looks great on the bracelet!


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> "They" are sticking to the green because they are Japanese. It's a beauty aesthetic.... The originals were white (like the snow on the mountaintops) and the recent ones are green (like the forests leading up the mountain).
> 
> While I think a black one would look nice, it would then just be another black dialed watch.
> 
> ...


Seiko will now have to make a blue version, for the sky (though I think they may have done so at some point, already) and a gray version for the clouds.


----------



## theblueark (Dec 1, 2015)

ic3burn said:


> That's an amazing strap, where to get one mate?


I've got a whole drawer full from cheapestnatostraps. Cheap, surprisingly good quality and most of them have quick release spring bars. This particular one she likes is "Classic Brown with white stitching" https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/...-bands/products/classic-4?variant=39862763728


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

theblueark said:


> I've got a whole drawer full from cheapestnatostraps. Cheap, surprisingly good quality and most of them have quick release spring bars. This particular one she likes is "Classic Brown with white stitching" https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/...-bands/products/classic-4?variant=39862763728


Cool thanks for the info.


----------



## X X (Jan 15, 2018)

X X said:


> I'm sharing the source as soon as the bracelet is in my hands.


Sorry guys. Mine was the last one. Now out of stock :-(


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Looks like a couple sellers with the official bracelet on ebay now. Ruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuunnnnn.... ;-)


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

mapolus said:


> Stunning watches! Which bracelet is that and would you recommend it?
> Thanks,
> Matt


I prefer the bracelet (from Strapcode)


----------



## klatu (Jun 6, 2017)

It looks decent enough, although rather expensive for a standard oyster style piece. 

How's the clasp? I ask because the clasps on the SARB033 and SARB035 have a 1-2 mm gap where the clasp meets the bracelet facing the wearer. While it isn't necessarily a deal breaker for many, I find it annoying enough to seek out an alternative clasp.


----------



## X X (Jan 15, 2018)

klatu said:


> It looks decent enough, although rather expensive for a standard oyster style piece.
> 
> How's the clasp? I ask because the clasps on the SARB033 and SARB035 have a 1-2 mm gap where the clasp meets the bracelet facing the wearer. While it isn't necessarily a deal breaker for many, I find it annoying enough to seek out an alternative clasp.


Same gap.


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

Not sure if it has been mentioned but Strapcode has bracelets back in stock, ordered a jubilee, now only if my watch would get here.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

X X said:


> Same gap.


wow. what a trio.


----------



## lamlux (Feb 28, 2014)

My little project I'm working on, it started as a SARB017


----------



## powasky (Jun 25, 2011)

Has anyone tried the Ginault bracelet on the Alpinist?


----------



## Besbro (Dec 31, 2016)

lamlux said:


> My little project I'm working on, it started as a SARB017


Very nice!

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

Alpnist with some coconut


----------



## Dunzdeck (Aug 13, 2014)

powasky said:


> Has anyone tried the Ginault bracelet on the Alpinist?


I'd be interested in knowing too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IMMT (Feb 4, 2018)

FINALLY joined the club! I had been going back and forth between the SARB017 and SARB065 for months, but I just couldn't escape the contrasting green and gold. It's such a beautiful watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powasky (Jun 25, 2011)

Dunzdeck said:


> I'd be interested in knowing too!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've got an Ocean Rover, and I have an Alpinist on the way. I'll update here as soon as the Alpinist is in my hands. Might even be worth buying a second bracelet from Ginault if the fit is good.


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

Can anyone with the Strapcode 3D oyster bracelet comment on the different clasps available and which is better? They have a button chamfer clasp and a V-clasp. From the pictures, they appear to be nearly identical. Does anyone know the difference between them?


----------



## Mike Advice PI (Dec 28, 2014)

powasky said:


> Has anyone tried the Ginault bracelet on the Alpinist?


Random Rob, who makes watch videos on YouTube, has tried it, but the Ginault bracelet didn't fit. In this video entitled 'Seiko sarb017 alpinist keeper' he wonders if the Ginault will work and then puts a note in the comment below to tell us that he tried it and it didn't quite fit.
No links or pics alas, as I'm not allowed.


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

PetrosD said:


> Can anyone with the Strapcode 3D oyster bracelet comment on the different clasps available and which is better? They have a button chamfer clasp and a V-clasp. From the pictures, they appear to be nearly identical. Does anyone know the difference between them?


The buttom chamfer clasp is much nicer, I have a few of them and couple V-clasps. Just ordered a bracelet for my soon the be here Alpinist with the chamfer clasp, definitely worth the extra money.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Bgsmith said:


> The buttom chamfer clasp is much nicer, I have a few of them and couple V-clasps. Just ordered a bracelet for my soon the be here Alpinist with the chamfer clasp, definitely worth the extra money.


I wish the strapcode clasps were smaller. They look like they would take up the whole back of my wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

Bgsmith said:


> The buttom chamfer clasp is much nicer, I have a few of them and couple V-clasps. Just ordered a bracelet for my soon the be here Alpinist with the chamfer clasp, definitely worth the extra money.


Thank you for the insight. Actually, the button chamfer clasp is $7 cheaper than the V-clasp, but in the pictures they look nearly identical. Yes there are some slight visual differences, but not enough to know which I would prefer.


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

lamlux said:


> My little project I'm working on, it started as a SARB017


Wtf?! What parts? .... looks good btw


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

PetrosD said:


> Thank you for the insight. Actually, the button chamfer clasp is $7 cheaper than the V-clasp, but in the pictures they look nearly identical. Yes there are some slight visual differences, but not enough to know which I would prefer.


V clasp is slimmer, chamfered clasp is thicker and chunkier.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

ffnc1020 said:


> V clasp is slimmer, chamfered clasp is thicker and chunkier.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Perfect, that's what I needed to know. Thanks!


----------



## McDuff (Oct 7, 2015)

I agree that the clasps offered on the SARB017 super oyster are too big. I had a 3 micro adjust v clasp on my SKX bracelet and swapped the two clasps, giving my 017 bracelet a much better (in my opinion) fit to the watch. It seems a lot more balanced with the smaller 3 hole clasp, and the SKX does fine with the bigger clasp having a bigger watch head. I think you can buy the smaller 3 hole clasp from Strapcode if you'd like.


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

ffnc1020 said:


> V clasp is slimmer, chamfered clasp is thicker and chunkier.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The V clasp is folded metal where as the chamfer is milled, while it is bulkier and heavier I prefer it over the V clasp, but I like a heavy watch.


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

Bgsmith said:


> The V clasp is folded metal where as the chamfer is milled, while it is bulkier and heavier I prefer it over the V clasp, but I like a heavy watch.


I got a v clasp recently. It's all machined. Maybe it's a new version.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

ffnc1020 said:


> I got a v clasp recently. It's all machined. Maybe it's a new version.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks to be the case with the one pictured above, the only ones I have from Strapcode are the V clasps with the 3 micro adjustments.

EDIT: Looks like I got the diver clasp and V Clasp mixed up.


----------



## Besbro (Dec 31, 2016)

Fyi, brushed bracelets for the Alpinist are in stock again at Strapcode.com. Just purchased mine!

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Phoenix103 (Dec 29, 2017)

I have been on the fence about the alpinist... how does it look


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Phoenix103 said:


> I have been on the fence about the alpinist... how does it look


There's a couple thousand posts here with plenty of pictures, take a browse through and judge for yourself. My own opinion on it, should it help your decision, is it's absolutely gorgeous. When wearing it on a sunny day I can't help but stare at that dial.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jmoneyfh (Dec 28, 2012)

McDuff said:


> I agree that the clasps offered on the SARB017 super oyster are too big. I had a 3 micro adjust v clasp on my SKX bracelet and swapped the two clasps, giving my 017 bracelet a much better (in my opinion) fit to the watch. It seems a lot more balanced with the smaller 3 hole clasp, and the SKX does fine with the bigger clasp having a bigger watch head. I think you can buy the smaller 3 hole clasp from Strapcode if you'd like.


You are my new hero. Never thought to try the SKX clasp, figured it wouldn't fit. Lost my skx somewhere anyway, luckily it is wearing a NATO wherever it is. This size makes so much more sense, and the fit is perfect 









Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Phoenix103 said:


> I have been on the fence about the alpinist... how does it look


Besides the cool dial, my favourite aspect is the case shape. It has perfect proportions and a great profile. 
I was on the fence for a year or two, but glad I finally took the plunge.


----------



## WhoDeySay (Feb 8, 2017)

McDuff said:


> I agree that the clasps offered on the SARB017 super oyster are too big. I had a 3 micro adjust v clasp on my SKX bracelet and swapped the two clasps, giving my 017 bracelet a much better (in my opinion) fit to the watch. It seems a lot more balanced with the smaller 3 hole clasp, and the SKX does fine with the bigger clasp having a bigger watch head. I think you can buy the smaller 3 hole clasp from Strapcode if you'd like.


Excellent suggestion! Thank you! I did this as well and the smaller clasp suits the Alpinist so much better. That large clasp was simply too big for the Alpinist, but looks just fine on the SKX. Now my watch is just perfect


----------



## klatu (Jun 6, 2017)

What happened to the infamous gap when you swapped out the clasp? Could you please take a shot of that area for me.

Thanks



jmoneyfh said:


> You are my new hero. Never thought to try the SKX clasp, figured it wouldn't fit. Lost my skx somewhere anyway, luckily it is wearing a NATO wherever it is. This size makes so much more sense, and the fit is perfect
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

jmoneyfh said:


> You are my new hero. Never thought to try the SKX clasp, figured it wouldn't fit. Lost my skx somewhere anyway, luckily it is wearing a NATO wherever it is. This size makes so much more sense, and the fit is perfect
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I may have to do this when my Alpinist gets here, ordered an Angus Jubilee for my Alpinist with a chamfer clasp, my swap it out for the v clasp on my SKX.


----------



## jmoneyfh (Dec 28, 2012)

klatu said:


> What happened to the infamous gap when you swapped out the clasp? Could you please take a shot of that area for me.
> 
> Thanks


Not sure what area you are referring to. Maybe this? Its barely noticeable irl.









Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Bracelet from strapcode came in. I think this took me about two hours because one dang springbar was not getting in to the lugholes! But it's on now, finally. I'm liking it so far.

Possibly will have better pictures tomorrow if it's sunny outside.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## klatu (Jun 6, 2017)

That's it! It's far less prominent than that produced by the original clasp, so now there is definitely a clasp swap in my near future.

Thanks



jmoneyfh said:


> Not sure what area you are referring to. Maybe this? Its barely noticeable irl.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jmoneyfh (Dec 28, 2012)

klatu said:


> That's it! It's far less prominent than that produced by the original clasp, so now there is definitely a clasp swap in my near future.
> 
> Thanks


Protip, on the micro adjust side of the clasp, use the skx springbars. The skx clasp is thinner so the ends of the Alpinist spring bars poke through. Skx bars won't fit on the other side, so use Alpinist there. They poke through a little, but not as bad and somewhat guarded by the clasp.

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## fendushi (Jun 2, 2009)

tommyboy31 said:


> Bracelet from strapcode came in. I think this took me about two hours because one dang springbar was not getting in to the lugholes! But it's on now, finally. I'm liking it so far.


This happened to me too. I was about to give up, then..... "click"


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

fendushi said:


> This happened to me too. I was about to give up, then..... "click"


Glad I'm not the only one!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

For those in the U.S., how long did it take for your strapcode bracelet to be delivered? My tracking says "accepted" over a week ago and nothing since.


----------



## McDuff (Oct 7, 2015)

I don't remember exactly how long my bracelet took to get to my doorstep in Michigan, but longer then I would have thought. Meanwhile, my sarb017 took a lot less time coming from Seiyajapan. (he was very fast). I am not always the most patient, so I feel your pain.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

McDuff said:


> I don't remember exactly how long my bracelet took to get to my doorstep in Michigan, but longer then I would have thought. Meanwhile, my sarb017 took a lot less time coming from Seiyajapan. (he was very fast). I am not always the most patient, so I feel your pain.


Did your bracelet come from Chicago? Thats' where the shipping label originated according to USPS for mine. If things are being shipped from Chicago I wonder why returns have to go to Hong Kong.


----------



## McDuff (Oct 7, 2015)

I think mine came from Hong Kong? Again, it's been just long enough I don't remember exactly. Sort of seems like it shipped to Chicago, then to my place, but it looked like it was in Chicago longer then it really was (it was en route to Chicago). Sorry I'm not more help, but I do remember it taking longer then I'd expected.


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

Been waiting on my Alpinist for a while now, last tracking update was on 2/1 as being "processed through our facility in NY".


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

mplsabdullah said:


> For those in the U.S., how long did it take for your strapcode bracelet to be delivered? My tracking says "accepted" over a week ago and nothing since.


Mine took six days from order to delivery

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## asushane (Feb 21, 2013)

mplsabdullah said:


> For those in the U.S., how long did it take for your strapcode bracelet to be delivered? My tracking says "accepted" over a week ago and nothing since.


I ordered mine from Strapcode at midnight my time last night and received a shipping confirmation 4 hours later. It's a race with my actual Alpinist I ordered 3 days ago to see which gets here first.


----------



## asushane (Feb 21, 2013)

^ FYI I saw on Strapcode’s Facebook page that they’ll be out of the office today until 2/19, presumably for Chinese New Year.


----------



## jmoneyfh (Dec 28, 2012)

mplsabdullah said:


> For those in the U.S., how long did it take for your strapcode bracelet to be delivered? My tracking says "accepted" over a week ago and nothing since.


12 days to Michigan

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## WhoDeySay (Feb 8, 2017)

klatu said:


> What happened to the infamous gap when you swapped out the clasp? Could you please take a shot of that area for me.
> 
> Thanks


Are you by chance referring to the gap commonly found on Seiko bracelets? I just wanted to make sure you knew we switched the clasps on Strapcode bracelets not Seiko bracelets.


----------



## Delfino Furioso (Nov 15, 2016)

Besbro said:


> Fyi, brushed bracelets for the Alpinist are in stock again at Strapcode.com. Just purchased mine!


jubilees are in stock too... mine is being posted right now!


----------



## Cka1979 (Sep 20, 2016)

I joined the cult a little over a week ago. And I'm excited for this thing to finally get here in the mail. Having lurked on this forum (and others, and YT vids) I see that the stock strap sucks. I ended up getting a forest green croc strap for it, and also a horween brown cowhide (with kinda beige stitching)... I'm hoping one/both of them match it well. My watchporn pics will be posted after arrival!


----------



## wicklowman (Apr 13, 2017)

Mine arrived 2 days ago, swapped out the stock strap for a watchgecko alligator. For some reason I can't post an attachment of it but I'm chuffed with it


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Delfino Furioso (Nov 15, 2016)

oh god the 3D Super Oyster is indeed beautiful...

makes me questioning my angus jubilee purchase


----------



## jagv428 (Jan 18, 2018)

tommyboy31 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this the brushed/polished version of the super oyster?


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

jagv428 said:


> Is this the brushed/polished version of the super oyster?


Yes it is.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jagv428 (Jan 18, 2018)

tommyboy31 said:


> Yes it is.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I thought the polished part would be too much in contrast with brushed part. ...

It actually looks great

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

jagv428 said:


> I thought the polished part would be too much in contrast with brushed part. ...
> 
> It actually looks great
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


I think it looks very good and matches the case quite well.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

My watch has been "processed through NY" for 15 days now, should have just spend the extra $40 and bought it via Amazon, this is driving me nuts, ebay says expected delivery date is 2/22, no idea what that is based on though, NY to Boston does not take 3 weeks.

I need more patience.


----------



## jagv428 (Jan 18, 2018)

tommyboy31 said:


> I think it looks very good and matches the case quite well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was on the fence between this and the full brushed version.... Your pics sway towards this one

Thanks

BTW mine on a Hirsch









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

jagv428 said:


> I was on the fence between this and the full brushed version.... Your pics sway towards this one
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


I still think these look a lot better on leather

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jthole (Jan 11, 2018)

PetrosD said:


>


Nice Olympus! Yours? And do you still use it?

I've gone fully digital a few years ago; I never really got on with the scanning unfortunately.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

jthole said:


> Nice Olympus! Yours? And do you still use it?
> 
> I've gone fully digital a few years ago; I never really got on with the scanning unfortunately.


Those pics are the stock photos from strapcode.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jthole (Jan 11, 2018)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Those pics are the stock photos from strapcode.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ahh, pity!

Nice camera though.

http://camera-wiki.org/wiki/Olympus_Wide


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

tommyboy31 said:


> I think it looks very good and matches the case quite well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the only bracelet I've actually enjoyed the look of. I don't think I'd ever go off the straps, but damn, that's tempting!


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Vlance said:


> This is the only bracelet I've actually enjoyed the look of. I don't think I'd ever go off the straps, but damn, that's tempting!


It'll be perfect for the summer when I don't want my sweaty self to ruin the leather, and don't want to use nato

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

My new SARB017 on Strapcode Angus Jubilee










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jagv428 (Jan 18, 2018)

sal4 said:


> My new SARB017 on Strapcode Angus Jubilee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn it.... This looks great too....

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## wedemboyz (Jun 13, 2017)

I never wear mine... but I'm gonna rock it for the next week









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 65rob (Oct 30, 2014)

Loving the strapcode on the Alpinist, i have mine on the oem one i got from japan which wears fantastic but was very expensive I bought it just before strapcode announced there bracelet, i just wish i could replace clasp on oem because it has that gap anyone know if you can use another clasp cant find much info weather its possible.


----------



## bobs100 (Dec 26, 2012)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> I wish the strapcode clasps were smaller. They look like they would take up the whole back of my wrist.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed...the clasp is huge on my 6.5 inch wrist, but somehow still comfortable. Here is a comparison to a Seiko Sarb bracelet...









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Arco10 (Sep 10, 2009)

Three minutes ... 3 looks, quite a versatile little watch in my opinion ... what do you think ...?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

I bought a polished Strapcode oyster and decided to go a different direction. Looks like I'll be letting it go


----------



## mikemc417 (Jan 15, 2018)

Is anyone familiar with the butterfly super jubilee by geckota? 
https://www.watchgecko.com/geckota-butterfly-super-watch-st&#8230;
I'm currently rocking it on this tan band, which I really like, but it stains easily and isn't quite as versatile. Didn't know if the endlinks need to be modified, don't want them to scratch the case. I currently don't have a butterfly clasp, so would like to get one for the SARB. Sorry if this has been discussed, I tried searching around, but couldn't find much. Thanks.


----------



## wedemboyz (Jun 13, 2017)

On a Swiss army style strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpinebonsai (Jan 29, 2018)

PROBLEM SOLVED!
After adjusting my Alpinist using a Timegrapher (see my earlier post), the watch was running with unbelievable accuracy but the other morning I wolk to find it had gained many seconds over night. I put it on the timegrapher and it confirmed that it was running at +28 s/day and the amplitude had dropped very low. Sick watch. I checked it with a compass and found it had a magnetic field. Next morning a demagnetiser arrived from Amazon and running it over that and the problem solved ! After some thought I realised that the magnetism had come from leaving the watch next to a bedside alarm clock radio so if you have such a divice, don't leave your watch near it over night!


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

mikemc417 said:


> Is anyone familiar with the butterfly super jubilee by geckota?
> https://www.watchgecko.com/geckota-butterfly-super-watch-st&#8230;
> I'm currently rocking it on this tan band, which I really like, but it stains easily and isn't quite as versatile. Didn't know if the endlinks need to be modified, don't want them to scratch the case. I currently don't have a butterfly clasp, so would like to get one for the SARB. Sorry if this has been discussed, I tried searching around, but couldn't find much. Thanks.
> View attachment 12912949


I have it. The end link is really malleable, you can almost shape it with your fingers. I don't remember how much I had to bend it but this is how it looks like.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Strapcode sent skinnier spring bars then needed for the bracelet. Can someone give me a link for fatter ones to use with this bracelet.


----------



## jim teo (Mar 23, 2013)

bobs100 said:


> Agreed...the clasp is huge on my 6.5 inch wrist, but somehow still comfortable. Here is a comparison to a Seiko Sarb bracelet...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


May I ask you something? 
This bracelet is from the sarg005/007, isn't it?
Seiya claims that it does fit to the alpinist too. Is that true?
Before pulling the trigger on it I would like to know your thoughts. Does it fit as it should? Is there any gap between the end link and the case?
https://www.seiyajapan.com/products/seiko-ss-bracelet-for-sarg005

Thanks


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Crazy! Looks like the watch is just floating on my wrist


----------



## grayfox8647 (Apr 1, 2016)

Such a beautiful watch, at a very reasonable price. Love the looks with a green nato and the miltat jubilee bracelet. Been very close to pull the trigger a couple of times, not sure how much longer I will resist, just a matter of time


----------



## Arco10 (Sep 10, 2009)

jim teo said:


> May I ask you something?
> This bracelet is from the sarg005/007, isn't it?
> Seiya claims that it does fit to the alpinist too. Is that true?
> Before pulling the trigger on it I would like to know your thoughts. Does it fit as it should? Is there any gap between the end link and the case?
> ...


I just got a used one the other day and it fits my 017 perfectly.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

Watch is out of customs and should be delivered by the end of the week, only problem is its going to my office and I am off until Monday, good news is my angus jubilee for it got here yesterday.


----------



## asushane (Feb 21, 2013)

Mine came in yesterday (as well as the angus jubilee). I can't seem to take it off.

What took me so long to get an Alpinist in the first place?


----------



## jim teo (Mar 23, 2013)

Arco10 said:


> I just got a used one the other day and it fits my 017 perfectly.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks mate. That's good news.
So it looks like an oem one?
No gap? No playing between the lugs?

Στάλθηκε από το ONEPLUS A5000 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## jbart (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

I've not had it on for a long while now, so when I felt like putting it on again, could only reach out to the easiest strap I had to put on, a easy release strap that doesn't really work.

End of an era, with the news of the discontinuation.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

I finally came off the fence. Have one in the mail now.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

jthole said:


> Nice Olympus! Yours? And do you still use it?
> 
> I've gone fully digital a few years ago; I never really got on with the scanning unfortunately.


Those pics are from the Strap code website. Not my pics or my camera.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

mefuzzy said:


> I've not had it on for a long while now, so when I felt like putting it on again, could only reach out to the easiest strap I had to put on, a easy release strap that doesn't really work.
> 
> End of an era, with the news of the discontinuation.
> 
> ...


I like that strap. It is enough of a contrast that is looks GOOD rather than gaudy. 
Good random catch!


----------



## ms55 (Jan 31, 2017)

mefuzzy said:


> I've not had it on for a long while now, so when I felt like putting it on again, could only reach out to the easiest strap I had to put on, a easy release strap that doesn't really work.
> 
> End of an era, with the news of the discontinuation.
> 
> ...


possible they're releasing another iteration ?


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

ms55 said:


> possible they're releasing another iteration ?


Won't be surprised if they release a Presage'ed version with 4r, but that will no longer be a SARB 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## kotatsu.yutanpo (Feb 21, 2018)

nice watch


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Was it officially discontinued? If so, when?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lamlux (Feb 28, 2014)

My SARB017 finishing touches..


----------



## jagv428 (Jan 18, 2018)

lamlux said:


> My SARB017 finishing touches..


Nice one.... Did that yourself?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

Sarb015 with different handset I think??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

I really can't believe that this watch has been discontinued.
https://www.seiyajapan.com/blogs/news/sayonara


----------



## jagv428 (Jan 18, 2018)

Jlawjj said:


> Sarb015 with different handset I think??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm guessing the hands are from sarb017

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## lamlux (Feb 28, 2014)

SARB017 with a 015 dial and dagaz cathedral hands , my impression of a 4S Alpinist in SARB form &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## jagv428 (Jan 18, 2018)

lamlux said:


> SARB017 with a 015 dial and dagaz cathedral hands , my impression of a 4S Alpinist in SARB form &#55357;&#56832;


Ahh.... Nice

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

RIP 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

If you want the OEM Seiko bracelet for SARB017, now would be a good time to buy. Seiya is already sold out. You're welcome. ;-)


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

banderor said:


> If you want the OEM Seiko bracelet for SARB017, now would be a good time to buy. Seiya is already sold out. You're welcome. ;-)
> 
> View attachment 12924227


I just ordered one from Strapcode before they sell out, just in case they don't resupply now that it's been discontinued.


----------



## ANev (Jun 16, 2013)

Checking in mine. I'm really happy with the watch, the dial it's awesome and the size it's perfect to me.

I think it needs the AR coating and a better OEM bracelet, but then the price wouldn't be this one. It's becoming a keeper!


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

Look what just came in the mail. So much nicer than. The pictures suggest. By the way, the strap really.is as bad as everyone says. Uncomfortably stiff.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Y4BBZY (Jan 30, 2011)

PetrosD said:


> I just ordered one from Strapcode before they sell out, just in case they don't resupply now that it's been discontinued.


Just picked up their oyster bracelet and definitely changed the look of the watch. Watch mostly sat in the watch box until the bracelet came in. IMO, the bracelet is a must have for those who prefer bracelets. If anyone is on the fence, pick one up before they sell out, only gripe is the clasp being too big, but very well made.


----------



## wedemboyz (Jun 13, 2017)

Just because









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

Would a SARB035 bracelet fit?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

DCOmegafan said:


> Would a SARB035 bracelet fit?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Unfortunately it doesn't.


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

ic3burn said:


> Unfortunately it doesn't.


Thanks. Now that I have a leather strap on my 035 I don't think I'm going back. Leather makes that watch shine. So I happen to have a spare bracelet...

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

I've been wearing mine on the bracelet from an Invicta 8926.










I just ordered the Strapcode bracelet today, so I've switched to a green Horween leather strap until the new bracelet arrives.


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

Does the stock strap soften up with use?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

DCOmegafan said:


> Does the stock strap soften up with use?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Wondering the same, I have a strapcode angus jubilee for mine (pick the watch up tomorrow) as I prefer bracelets but I would also like a leather strap for this watch, been looking at aftermarket but it will probably get little use so I may stick with the stock one if they do in fact get better when broken in.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Variations on a theme :-!


----------



## Ajit7557 (Feb 25, 2018)

Picked up my Alpinist from Amazon less than a week ago. The dial, hands and lume are stunning. It looks like a jewel. Very happy with the watch. And very happy that I did reading about the discontinuation of the model. Hope they bring it back again without too many changes.


----------



## jspeakman (Mar 11, 2012)

Still time to pick up a bargain on eBay!!

https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Brand-New-...209003?hash=item4b37e3956b:g:gwQAAOSwsZJae4Eq


----------



## mrmonday (Jan 2, 2016)

What do you guys think of Strapcode's oyster with polished center links? I can't decide if I like it better than the fully brushed oyster.


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

mrmonday said:


> What do you guys think of Strapcode's oyster with polished center links? I can't decide if I like it better than the fully brushed oyster.


I think it's just a tad too much. The dial already is borderline too busy. So I'm leery of more detail. Others I'm sure disagree.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## smmht (Feb 17, 2012)

Awesome to hear the discontinuation of the watch. Now we're all special


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

mrmonday said:


> What do you guys think of Strapcode's oyster with polished center links? I can't decide if I like it better than the fully brushed oyster.


I went with the polished and brushed, and it's just now shipping so I can let you know when I receive it. I've had it on a polished and brushed Invicta bracelet and I like how it continues the polished and brushed surfaces of the watch head. If it looks as good on it as my Invicta bracelet, but with better quality, I'll be happy.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Seiko Sarb017 Alpinist. :-(


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

Watch is here, wow the stock strap is crap, so glad I have a bracelet at home for it, will be ordering a new strap for it ASAP.

Otherwise it is s beautiful watch.

EDIT: On that note, can anyone suggest a good leather strap, I am more of a bracelet guy so I don't have much experience with leather straps.


----------



## ms55 (Jan 31, 2017)

wow insane.



jspeakman said:


> Still time to pick up a bargain on eBay!!
> 
> https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Brand-New-...209003?hash=item4b37e3956b:g:gwQAAOSwsZJae4Eq


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

Bgsmith said:


> Watch is here, wow the stock strap is crap, so glad I have a bracelet at home for it, will be ordering a new strap for it ASAP.
> 
> Otherwise it is s beautiful watch.
> 
> EDIT: On that note, can anyone suggest a good leather strap, I am more of a bracelet guy so I don't have much experience with leather straps.


I'm checking out Hirsch Duke and Grand Duke.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jagv428 (Jan 18, 2018)

Just to let people know. Inventory for Strapcode super oyster as of today morning after my order

Products
------------------------------------------------------
1 x 20mm Super 3D Oyster watch band for Seiko Alpinist SARB017, Brushed, V-Clasp Button Double Lock (SS201820B065) = US$86.00(€81.11), Stock Level: 33
------------------------------------------------------

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## EasyMoneyJones (Jan 30, 2018)

jagv428 said:


> Just to let people know. Inventory for Strapcode super oyster as of today morning after my order
> 
> Products
> ------------------------------------------------------
> ...


I was just wondering if they were going to stop production of their bracelets since the watch is done. Wanted to wait a little before buying it but now I'm scared they're going to sell out soon.


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

DCOmegafan said:


> I'm checking out Hirsch Duke and Grand Duke.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I just ordered a MILTAT Horween Chromexcel strap.


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

Bgsmith said:


> I just ordered a MILTAT Horween Chromexcel strap.


Wow. That looks great. I need something dressier, but it's a great match for the 017.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jagv428 (Jan 18, 2018)

EasyMoneyJones said:


> I was just wondering if they were going to stop production of their bracelets since the watch is done. Wanted to wait a little before buying it but now I'm scared they're going to sell out soon.


I just bought mine thinking the same and did not want to be in a position where I have to buy one with ratchet clasp

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## EasyMoneyJones (Jan 30, 2018)

jagv428 said:


> I just bought mine thinking the same and did not want to be in a position where I have to buy one with ratchet clasp
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


I wish they would just show the inventory on the product page like ebay sellers.


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Bgsmith said:


> Watch is here, wow the stock strap is crap, so glad I have a bracelet at home for it, will be ordering a new strap for it ASAP.
> 
> Otherwise it is s beautiful watch.
> 
> EDIT: On that note, can anyone suggest a good leather strap, I am more of a bracelet guy so I don't have much experience with leather straps.


I find colareb straps look great on the sarb.


----------



## mrmonday (Jan 2, 2016)

DCOmegafan said:


> I think it's just a tad too much. The dial already is borderline too busy. So I'm leery of more detail. Others I'm sure disagree.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk





PetrosD said:


> I went with the polished and brushed, and it's just now shipping so I can let you know when I receive it. I've had it on a polished and brushed Invicta bracelet and I like how it continues the polished and brushed surfaces of the watch head. If it looks as good on it as my Invicta bracelet, but with better quality, I'll be happy.


 I think I prefer it, I'm just hesitant because it will be more difficult to refinish compared to the brushed one.

Update: Ordered the brushed one. The Rolex Explorer oyster is brushed and that's my favorite sports watch ever, so I decided to go brushed.


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

I just ordered a grand Duke. I guess I'm just conservative. But really, the stock strap is just too stiff and I don't have patience to break it in. My watch won't sit comfortably on my wrist with it.

Eventually I'll give the Strapcode oyster a try.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

DCOmegafan said:


> I just ordered a grand Duke. I guess I'm just conservative. But really, the stock strap is just too stiff and I don't have patience to break it in. My watch won't sit comfortably on my wrist with it.
> 
> Eventually I'll give the Strapcode oyster a try.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I agree, the strap is way too stiff and just has a very cheap feel to it (it is way too thick as well, as if it is overstuffed with padding), I was almost disappointed in the watch itself because of the strap, can't wait to get it home and get it on a jubilee.


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

It's finally here, need to get used to the small size of it, strap is crap, glad I had a jubilee for it.


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

I remembered that I had a spare iStrap lying around. As cheap as it is, it's superior to the stock strap.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Anyone who doesn't want the stock strap, please feel free to send them my way.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## bentl (Mar 8, 2017)

ive just picked up a SARB017 when i heard they were planning of discontinuing. i want to get a oyster bracelet from Strapcode but can someone explain to me the difference between V Clasp button double and Button Chamfer?

they see to look about the same and are $8 different. what would you recommend going for?

https://www.strapcode.com/store/20m...ushed-button-chamfer-p-4947.html#.WpP4x65l-01
https://www.strapcode.com/store/20m...p-button-double-lock-p-4946.html#.WpP6ta5l-00


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Good morning


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

impossible to find under 400$ !


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

bentl said:


> ive just picked up a SARB017 when i heard they were planning of discontinuing. i want to get a oyster bracelet from Strapcode but can someone explain to me the difference between V Clasp button double and Button Chamfer?
> 
> they see to look about the same and are $8 different. what would you recommend going for?
> 
> ...


They are essentially the same thing, the v-clasp is just thinner (less bulky) and fits the SARB017 better than the Chamfer according to most, I have a Jubilee for my SARB with the Chamfer clasp and I like it (have the same clasp on a few watches) some just think it is too bulky for this watch.


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

After wearing this watch on a bracelet for a few hours now, I must say it lives up to the hype and it is truly and amazing piece for the money I paid ($350), when I first unboxed it yesterday I was a little underwhelmed, the strap was crap and I needed to get used to the size (I am used to wearing Tunas, Sumos, and Turtles so this thing is tiny to me).

The gold hands and numbers truly are beautiful against the green face.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Yessiree we all have lucked out by picking up the Alpinist when we did. 

I love mine. as far as wrist time I think it gets more than my Omega and my Hamilton because of its ruggedness. Snowblowing?;check. Woodworking in garage?; check. Playing outside with kids?;check. Wrestling inside with the kids?; check. Wearing to work?; check. Wearing at night, with lume glowing in case of power out?; check. Admiring in the winter sun?; check. Cleaning house and asking dishes?; check. 

In so many words I do not worry about this watch being used hard. Whereas my Hamilton PanEurop is nice, but bigger, and the Omega is smaller, but it's crystal is more proud and I worry about breaking it.

I love looking at this watch. I check the time as often as I can just to watch those sweet gold hands and indices against that ever-changing green dial. Is it dark green? Is it shiny sunburst green? Is it light green? YES it is all of those depending on the light. 

In short, like all of us in this thread-- It's just gorgeous.

Thanks for letting me rant.
AlaskaJohnboy


----------



## Y4BBZY (Jan 30, 2011)

johnMcKlane said:


> impossible to find under 400$ !


Last week it wasn't.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Pour one out for our discontinued homie


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

Y4BBZY said:


> Last week it wasn't.


Not helping here ! NOT HELPING!


----------



## pokpok (Feb 17, 2010)

johnMcKlane said:


> Not helping here ! NOT HELPING!


I would just bite the bullet and buy one at low $400s. The longer you wait the higher the price.


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

pokpok said:


> I would just bite the bullet and buy one at low $400s. The longer you wait the higher the price.


About ten years ago when I started looking at SARBs the 033/35 were over $400, and then 017 was over $500. Then at some point the yen fell.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Finally went for the purchase. The Strapcode option had a great impact on making my mind up...


----------



## Y4BBZY (Jan 30, 2011)

DCOmegafan said:


> About ten years ago when I started looking at SARBs the 033/35 were over $400, and then 017 was over $500. Then at some point the yen fell.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I remember those times, back then people had no problem buying them at those prices. Must have been early 2014 when I got my SARB017 for $400 and SARB065 for $440 which I have no regrets. People just got used to the rock bottom prices of the SARBs I guess.


----------



## grayfox8647 (Apr 1, 2016)

No thanks Jeff. if I didn't get one for $400 I won't purchase one for $500 or more, it's crazy


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

grayfox8647 said:


> No thanks Jeff. if I didn't get one for $400 I won't purchase one for $500 or more, it's crazy


I do not know about crazy, but i bought the 33 at 250$ 2 weeks ago and i am so glad i did...


----------



## jaydog1974 (Dec 26, 2012)

A definite favorite.... sunny day today on Colareb, but thinking I need a strapcode now for warmer weather.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tdakuma (Aug 3, 2017)

And here I am hoping Sarb017 price won't shoot up too much until next year since I already got 1 watch this year 

Sent from my LEX720 using Tapatalk


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

grayfox8647 said:


> No thanks Jeff. if I didn't get one for $400 I won't purchase one for $500 or more, it's crazy


It's not crazy. $500 is a fair value for this watch. More even. It it's just that past $500 the alternatives increase in number and variety. At that point it will be a question of taste.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JustifyTheMeans (Feb 3, 2018)

The stock strap for the Alpinist is just tragic. I'm so glad I picked up the Super Oyster. The two toned jubilee is nice but too flashy for my tastes as I plan on wearing mine casually.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

JustifyTheMeans said:


> The stock strap for the Alpinist is just tragic....


I will put it to use if you send it over


----------



## AUTOmaniak (Feb 5, 2012)

I love mine. It is probably one of my all time favorite watches under $1k. I have a 7 inch wrist and 38-39mm watches are my favorite size to wear right now.
I used to never buy anything under 40mm and now I own and regularly wear 4 different watches that are under 40mm.


----------



## shieldwriosto (May 4, 2017)

Sarb017 at bargain basement prices. Considering these re now out of production I doubt the prices will last long. Hurry!

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/seiko3s/item/sarb017/
$355USD/$450CAD

Ordering isn't straightforward. Research Rakuten on these forums beforehand so you know what to expect.


----------



## bobs100 (Dec 26, 2012)

jim teo said:


> May I ask you something?
> This bracelet is from the sarg005/007, isn't it?
> Seiya claims that it does fit to the alpinist too. Is that true?
> Before pulling the trigger on it I would like to know your thoughts. Does it fit as it should? Is there any gap between the end link and the case?
> ...


The braclet on the right (attached to SARB017 Alpinist) is from Strapcode (not Seiko) and is marketed for the SARB017. It fits the watch well and cost nearly half the Seiko version (Seiko does not make a bracelet for the SARB017 specifically...but many on this site and online reseller Seiya sells a bracelet for another SARB model that should fit the SARB017.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jim teo (Mar 23, 2013)

bobs100 said:


> The braclet on the right (attached to SARB017 Alpinist) is from Strapcode (not Seiko) and is marketed for the SARB017. It fits the watch well and cost nearly half the Seiko version (Seiko does not make a bracelet for the SARB017 specifically...but many on this site and online reseller Seiya sells a bracelet for another SARB model that should fit the SARB017.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Thanks for your reply.
No, I mean the bracelet on the left. The one that you have already put on the watch.
Is it a seiko one?

Στάλθηκε από το ONEPLUS A5000 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## tigg (Feb 28, 2018)

Hi just purchased a SARB017 my instruction book has M3 on the front, im a bit worried because every one I've seen online says M5. Do i need to worry? is it a copy? Any help much appreciated.


----------



## tdakuma (Aug 3, 2017)

Shouldn't be a problem as long as the watch is good. There is no fake SARB017 as far as I know, others may correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)

I've been wanting an Alpinist for a while and finally got one. Mine arrived last week and I haven't worn anything else since it got here. Since this thread was a major influence on the purchase, I've been wanting to post, but I wanted to wait until my new strap arrived as well. I decided to go with this chocolate brown strap from Watch Gecko. I couldn't be happier with this combo.


----------



## mmarti36 (Feb 28, 2018)

I just received my Alpinist a couple of days ago. I've wanted one for a while and finally purchased it once I heard it was being discontinued. I just have one question/concern. I know that it is normal for the compass bezel to wiggle slightly up and down when you move it as I've found a lot of people saying this on different threads. However is it also normal for the compass bezel crown to slightly wiggle up and down as well? It is barely noticeably but definitely there.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

tdakuma said:


> Shouldn't be a problem as long as the watch is good. There is no fake SARB017 as far as I know, others may correct me if I'm wrong.


Not sure if the manual is legit, though. Looks counterfeit to me.


----------



## mmarti36 (Feb 28, 2018)

I've also heard some people say that the compass bezel crown and bezel are not actually connected to the inner workings of the watch (have never seen any further evidence of this/citations). But this doesn't make much sense seeing as the bezel _is_ on the inside of the watch and the crown has to connect to it in some form. Has anyone ever taken apart their Alpinist and seen first hand how it was all put together? I want to make sure this isn't going to be a problem long term or short term with taking this watch to the beach etc.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

mmarti36 said:


> I just received my Alpinist a couple of days ago. I've wanted one for a while and finally purchased it once I heard it was being discontinued. I just have one question/concern. I know that it is normal for the compass bezel to wiggle slightly up and down when you move it as I've found a lot of people saying this on different threads. However is it also normal for the compass bezel crown to slightly wiggle up and down as well? It is barely noticeably but definitely there.


Yes this is normal.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

_
"What's it all about, Alpy?
Is it just for the moment we live? ..."

_







Alpy lyrics ©2006 
Bart Backarack


----------



## tdakuma (Aug 3, 2017)

Couldn't resist a good deal, grabbed myself a used one.









Sent from my LEX720 using Tapatalk


----------



## situ (Apr 21, 2017)

Prices seem to have stabilized around the low to mid $400 range.


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

situ said:


> Prices seem to have stabilized around the low to mid $400 range.


I bet it will be above $500 in a few years for used ones.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

situ said:


> Prices seem to have stabilized around the low to mid $400 range.


I really hope they bring a new alpinist with the same mouvement !


----------



## jhacker (Jan 9, 2018)

tdakuma said:


> Couldn't resist a good deal, grabbed myself a used one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Post like this make it hard to resist buying at $450... What nato is that? Really great looking with the gold keepers to play off the dial markers and hands.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

johnMcKlane said:


> I really hope they bring a new alpinist with the same mouvement !


Seiko first released the Alpinist in 1961, and the discontinued SARB017 is a fifth-series release. In terms of probability, it is likely Seiko will release another Alpinist in the future. I can imagine Seiko waiting for three years and releasing a limited edition Alpinist with an 8L movement in the $4,000 range in the year 2021 for the Alpinist's 60th anniversary. Something like they did with SLA017 in terms of price, movement and availability.


----------



## worldlydev (Mar 1, 2018)

Just bought the alpinist. It will be my first watch and I was inspired to buy it by this thread. 

Thank you so much guys. It is so beautiful.


----------



## jhacker (Jan 9, 2018)

jhacker said:


> Post like this make it hard to resist buying at $450... What nato is that? Really great looking with the gold keepers to play off the dial markers and hands.


Well I lost the battle when someone posted that Seiya had these back in stock for now. So now I need to figure out what straps or nato to go with it while it is on its way across the pond. Can't wait to see that green dial in the sun!


----------



## tdakuma (Aug 3, 2017)

jhacker said:


> Post like this make it hard to resist buying at $450... What nato is that? Really great looking with the gold keepers to play off the dial markers and hands.


It's the stock nato strap from a Frederique Constant quartz watch https://www.amazon.co.uk/FREDERIQUE-CONSTANT-SLIMLINE-QUARTZ-FC-235M4S5GRY/dp/B06WGPJVLT









Sent from my LEX720 using Tapatalk


----------



## mmarti36 (Feb 28, 2018)

I chose a Khaki Zulu strap for mine. I think it accentuates out the green dial very nicely.

Edit: I have no idea how to flip this image to the correct orientation.


----------



## JLS_Systems (May 6, 2017)

DCOmegafan said:


> I bet it will be above $500 in a few years for used ones.


Couldnt agree more. Good thing I got mines for $330 last year.


----------



## FirNaTine23 (Jun 2, 2017)

Vlance said:


> I find colareb straps look great on the sarb.


Is this the standard brown Venezia?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FirNaTine23 (Jun 2, 2017)

jaydog1974 said:


> A definite favorite.... sunny day today on Colareb, but thinking I need a strapcode now for warmer weather.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this the brown or tobacco Venezia?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## _mcmc_ (Feb 5, 2018)

shieldwriosto said:


> Sarb017 at bargain basement prices. Considering these re now out of production I doubt the prices will last long. Hurry!
> 
> $355USD/$450CAD
> 
> Ordering isn't straightforward. Research Rakuten on these forums beforehand so you know what to expect.


That link was sold out shortly after you posted it but I did manage to buy one from a different Rakuten seller (cannot post link apparently, because I'm new to forum). Never done this before and it was quite the adventure. I quite hope it works out! Does anyone know how likely I am to get hit up for tax, duty, etc? I'm in US, purchased from Japan. Thanks.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

_mcmc_ said:


> That link was sold out shortly after you posted it but I did manage to buy one from a different Rakuten seller (cannot post link apparently, because I'm new to forum). Never done this before and it was quite the adventure. I quite hope it works out! Does anyone know how likely I am to get hit up for tax, duty, etc? I'm in US, purchased from Japan. Thanks.


impossible. $800 exemption


----------



## IMMT (Feb 4, 2018)

Just picked up my two-tone Jubilee from Watch Gecko. I dig it!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaydog1974 (Dec 26, 2012)

It’s the tobacco Venezia 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lmw (Mar 1, 2018)

grayfox8647 said:


> No thanks Jeff. if I didn't get one for $400 I won't purchase one for $500 or more, it's crazy


aware


----------



## FirNaTine23 (Jun 2, 2017)

Seiya has them in stock 416


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

FirNaTine23 said:


> Is this the standard brown Venezia?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's tobacco!


----------



## FirNaTine23 (Jun 2, 2017)

Thanks Vlance and jaydog


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dante231 (Dec 29, 2016)

Just a thought . . . 

6R15 movement Seiko's regularly sell in the $500+ range (take a look at the new SBDC051/3 divers). So anyone wondering whether this watch is a deal at $400 might want to do a search. Even the old model Cocktail Time (SARB065?) was in the $400 range. I think this watch is easily worth $400 new.

Also, if Seiko brings out the next version, and I think they will, be prepared for a lesser movement. This was done with the newer CT (SARYxxx).

Great watch - if you're on the fence, get off!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## _mcmc_ (Feb 5, 2018)

taike said:


> impossible. $800 exemption


Wonderful news, thanks!


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

jhacker said:


> Well I lost the battle when someone posted that Seiya had these back in stock for now. So now I need to figure out what straps or nato to go with it while it is on its way across the pond. Can't wait to see that green dial in the sun!


There's an old pic of mine with it coupled on a grey perlon, it looks absolutely mint.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

Here's mine on a chromexcel.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## _mcmc_ (Feb 5, 2018)

I also am waiting for mine from Japan and have a feeling it'll be a while to find a strap. I'm sure there are a million examples here, but any thoughts on green leather? (Colareb's greens look nice, eg) I love green, wear a lot of it, but wonder if it'll be too much with this.


----------



## Besbro (Dec 31, 2016)

Double post


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Just received my SARB033 which came on a stock Seiko bracelet. I never understood the 2mm gap that people were mentioning until I got this one. Wow, once seen, it can’t be unseen!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Besbro (Dec 31, 2016)

_mcmc_ said:


> I also am waiting for mine from Japan and have a feeling it'll be a while to find a strap. I'm sure there are a million examples here, but any thoughts on green leather? (Colareb's greens look nice, eg) I love green, wear a lot of it, but wonder if it'll be too much with this.


I have mine on green leather and I like it. Sorry about the pic, it's all I have on my phone and I'm not at home atm. If you would like better pics let me know!









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Arco10 (Sep 10, 2009)

AUTOmaniak said:


>


Looks great on that strap, would you mind letting me know where it came from ??

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Arco10 (Sep 10, 2009)

Check out the SARB017 on the Colareb Venezia distressed green strap ... WOW

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vatoman (Feb 24, 2018)

Got my first watch today! I'm very happy for a first time owner, and I can see how this hobby could grow into about 4 more. Looking forward to getting a strap or a bracelet that may fit my small wrists. Stock one is way to stiff though I am trying to loosen it up some. Thanks for all the pictures guys, that and the discontinuation made me get this gem.


----------



## Besbro (Dec 31, 2016)

_mcmc_ said:


> I also am waiting for mine from Japan and have a feeling it'll be a while to find a strap. I'm sure there are a million examples here, but any thoughts on green leather? (Colareb's greens look nice, eg) I love green, wear a lot of it, but wonder if it'll be too much with this.


Here are a few better pics. As I said, I think the green strap suits it well.









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

vatoman said:


> Got my first watch today! I'm very happy for a first time owner, and I can see how this hobby could grow into about 4 more. Looking forward to getting a strap or a bracelet that may fit my small wrists. Stock one is way to stiff though I am trying to loosen it up some. Thanks for all the pictures guys, that and the discontinuation made me get this gem.
> 
> View attachment 12941935


I'm definitely in the minority, but I like the stock strap. It was like a vise on my wrist the first couple hours, but then it loosened up and actually provides a very nice and comfy fit. I've worn my watch 24/7 for the past week since getting my new Alpy, except in shower. Comfy on stock strap. In fact, I'm going to buy a second stock strap as a spare for when my original wears out. :-!


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lmw (Mar 1, 2018)

I was waiting for a significant achievement or milestone in my life to purchase this watch, but after hearing the news that seiko has discontinued the alpinist, I bit the bullet and bought one before its price shot up. First thing I did was throw the stock strap in the garbage and put this seiko 5 bracelet on until I decide on a more permanent option


----------



## JLS_Systems (May 6, 2017)

The Seiko 5 bracelet looks great on the 017!


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

lmw said:


> I was waiting for a significant achievement or milestone in my life to purchase this watch, but after hearing the news that seiko has discontinued the alpinist, I bit the bullet and bought one before its price shot up. First thing I did was throw the stock strap in the garbage and put this seiko 5 bracelet on until I decide on a more permanent option


I'd grab it out of the garage because you can likely get something for it on eBay.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vatoman (Feb 24, 2018)

yeah its much better since loosening it up, I'm sure I'll end up with a few straps to switch it up sometimes. Trying to find a bracelet going to be interesting strapcode might fit though.


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

_mcmc_ said:


> I also am waiting for mine from Japan and have a feeling it'll be a while to find a strap. I'm sure there are a million examples here, but any thoughts on green leather? (Colareb's greens look nice, eg) I love green, wear a lot of it, but wonder if it'll be too much with this.


Here is mine on a green Horween leather from BandRbands.com.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

lmw said:


> I was waiting for a significant achievement or milestone in my life to purchase this watch, but after hearing the news that seiko has discontinued the alpinist, I bit the bullet and bought one before its price shot up. First thing I did was throw the stock strap in the garbage and put this seiko 5 bracelet on until I decide on a more permanent option


Hey I like that Seiko 5 bracelet. Which one is it? Can I get one too!


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

And after a quick strap change, because it arrived today, my 017 is now on the polished and brushed Strapcode bracelet. I'm really glad I went with the polished and brushed because I like how it complements the polished bezel and brushed case. Others may prefer the all brushed, and I don't think you can go wrong either way.


----------



## EasyMoneyJones (Jan 30, 2018)

PetrosD said:


> And after a quick strap change, because it arrived today, my 017 is now on the polished and brushed Strapcode bracelet. I'm really glad I went with the polished and brushed because I like how it complements the polished bezel and brushed case. Others may prefer the all brushed, and I don't think you can go wrong either way.


Can you post more pics? I'm thinking about getting this one over the only brushed one


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

The Alpinist together with his other green friends.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## DonnieD (Feb 15, 2013)

Just picked up my beauty. Quick strap changes and some other NATOs ordered. Digging it!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mchilese (Oct 30, 2017)

My package arrived today! I had no idea how bad that stock strap would be. I slapped it on a black and tan NATO and I am as happy as I was hoping to be with this. It's a great piece. Definitely a keeper!


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

mchilese said:


> ...I had no idea how bad that stock strap would be...


send it my way if you don't appreciate it


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

EasyMoneyJones said:


> Can you post more pics? I'm thinking about getting this one over the only brushed one


Here are some more pics. Today is the first day I'm wearing it with the Strapcode bracelet. I love the polished center links, but you can't go wrong with the all brushed either. It just depends on how important it is to you to complement the polished bezel.

In the second to last picture, you can see that the side of the watch head is also polished between the brushed lugs. Because of the curve of the bracelet where it meets the watch, you can see the polished surface. It's subtle in the pic, but the outer brushed links continue the brushed lugs, while the center polished link continues the polished bezel and case side.

I also went with the button chamfer clasp. Other people have complained that the clasp is too big for the watch and I can't disagree. I have an 8" wrist, so it doesn't bother me because it's on the opposite side of my wrist, but for smaller wrists I can see the complaint. The clasp is big compared to the size of the watch.


----------



## Barrett (May 18, 2008)

And so it came to pass that, roughly three and a half weeks ago, while cruising several watch sites n' forums, I started noticing what seemed like an above-average (to me, anyway) amount of SARB chatter, particularly revolving around the Alpinist. This was a watch I'd been, er, _watching_ for several years with an off-and-on fascination, but this time something was gnawing at me: people had been speculating about Seiko pulling the plug on the thing for almost as long as I'd been aware of the watch's existence. I was almost always attracted to the Alpinist's ever-so-slight quirkiness that _only_ Seiko can seem to pull off (IMO), but it was never a watch that could make me instantly race to my computer, plastic in hand, breathing heavily in anticipation of grabbing one to strap on my wrist. But it _was_ slowly growing on me, and by this point I felt it was a now-or-never moment, even though I wouldn't know just _how_ now-or-never it actually would become until some three or four days after receiving it from Long Island Watch. Actually, I _was_ planning to buy it a few weeks beforehand, but LIW was suddenly out of stock, which must've brushed against some subliminal panic button in me as I clicked on the "Inform me when back in stock" button. Once _back_ in stock, I pounced: yes, it was a bit more than a few other sources had it on offer for, but (1) Marc's biz was a lot closer to me geographically than anyone else, which meant (2) in case of any problem, turnaround would be quicker. I also just liked the idea of supporting a relatively-local business.

And so, the Alpinist cometh...and I was simply floored. Still am: I have worn this watch, and only this watch, since it hit my doorstep, and it's only grown on me with, um, time. (Sorry, can't totally help it.) The hunch I had about its 38mm case size hitting the "sweet spot" for my 7" wrist was right on the money: I'm really having issues now imagining wearing anything much above 40-42mm ever again. (Only two watches in my possession, my Seiko 5 Sports Spacewalk, and Casio Edifice chronograph, crack the 40mm barrier.) The dial? What can I possibly add that hasn't been said here in the last - wait, lemme pull the number up here - *239* pages? Really, it's about everything - dial, case design/size/finishing, sapphire crystal, 6R15 movement, signed crown and case back - the whole damned _gestalt_ of the thing, and the fact that you'd never mistake it for anything other than a Seiko. _That's_ what we're all talking about here.

And, naturally, _this_ is when Seiko casually walks into the room, shouts "last call for Alpinists!", then casually saunters out. Of course, they're killing off the entire SARB line, but the "big A" sands out the most.

Will they come back with another Alpinist iteration? Past history says "most likely." Will it be as nice, or nicer, than the '017? Big question-mark. Someone here opined that they might sit on the name for a few years - the sadists! - and issue a near-GS-level number with uprated 8R movement, priced well into the four-figure range, in which case the following sound you would hear would be the heels of legions of shoes impossibly making contact with the posteriors of their wearers for _not_ snatching up an '017 while they still could. A more-likely, and slightly more-depressing possibility, is that Seiko might more immediately do a Presage/Prospex number on the Alpinist, just as they did with the Cocktail Time, presenting a watch that looks the biz but now comes with a somewhat less-exalted 4R movement, in which case the following sound heard 'round the world would be of _current_ '017 owners shouting "Whew, dodged _that_ bullet!" Anyway, all anyone can do at this point is wait and see.

For me, the only quizzical thing that remained was the strap. Yes, the almost-universally-despised strap the Alpinist comes with. Some people tossed it on first sight; others struggled with its near-rigor-mortis condition for a bit before throwing in the towel and ordering another strap or bracelet. Me? I decided to do an "accelerated" break-in of the strap, which actually mostly worked...and this is where I discovered the strap wasn't done cheaply as much as rather unorthodox - possibly in keeping with the concept of this being an _adventurer's_ watch. (But that's just me speculating here - take it or leave it.) Besides, I rejected the idea of a bracelet on account of the fact that the _other_ four Seikos of widely-varying vintage in my roster came braceleted. So I _could_ deal with this strap, but there was something I couldn't quite come to terms with. It took all of a day to sort it out, too: the buckle.

A quick scan of LIW's site quickly brought the solution: a nice deployant clasp. Once i received it and put it on, the whole game with that strap changed: the fit wasn't "better"...it was almost bizarrely close to perfect. Not too tight, and not so loose as to let the watch flop about on my wrist (in fact, not only does the watch visually "sit" nicely now, the clasp actually helps stabilize the strap), and seems to allow a bit of extra room for when the wrists thicken a bit in warmer weather from increased physical activity. In short, it's a "crap strap" no more.

Doesn't mean I won't be tempted into getting another strap - especially since this is _supposed_ to be my last new watch purchase for long time to come (hey, _stop snickering, _this was also my first watch buy in over six years!), this is a cheaper way to get my WIS ya-yas out. Oh, maybe a timegrapher too...


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

taike said:


> send it my way if you don't appreciate it


Taike, how many crappy straps do you need!


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Vlance said:


> Taike, how many crappy straps do you need!


lol. as many as people don't want, which so far is none.

people love to rag on the stock strap, but it's honestly comparable to most of the straps being supplied with affordable swiss watches


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

taike said:


> lol. as many as people don't want, which so far is none.
> 
> people love to rag on the stock strap, but it's honestly comparable to most of the straps being supplied with affordable swiss watches


I definitely switched it off, cause I'm not a big faux croc guy, but I think like me, most want to keep it so the kits complete.

I don't know man... it's pretty cheap, and not even real leather. Say, a Hamilton Khaki for example, comes on a significantly nicer strap.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

taike said:


> lol. as many as people don't want, which so far is none.
> 
> people love to rag on the stock strap, but it's honestly comparable to most of the straps being supplied with affordable swiss watches


For a _collector_, whatever a watch originally comes on is important after enough time goes by. I've read that bracelets on Rolex Subs or Omega Speedmasters from the 1960s are rattly with stamped clasps (and hollow end links?), but having an original increases the value of the watch by a ton. My impression is that those old Swiss bracelets are similar to SKX009 jubilee quality. Many complain about the bracelets on the modern Turtles, but I liked the one on mine.

It's true that straight out of the box the Alpinist strap is a vise, but it loosed up after a few hours of wearing and now it's so comfy I sometimes forget the watch is even on my wrist. Of course, it's fun to change things around, try different straps. But it would be wise to keep the original strap, even if you don't like it/wear it, if only for resale value. ;-)


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Vlance said:


> I definitely switched it off, cause I'm not a big faux croc guy, but I think like me, most want to keep it so the kits complete.
> 
> I don't know man... it's pretty cheap, and not even real leather. Say, a Hamilton Khaki for example, comes on a significantly nicer strap.


My plan is to wear mine on the stock strap until the weather starts heating up, then swap that out for the bracelet for the summer. Next autumn I may switch things up with a different leather for the winter. I like things OEM, was that way ever since the '70s when my friends changed out rims on their Chevy Malibus and Camaros for "mag" wheels, but I kept the stock rims on my Nova. It's a purest aesthetic thing, but to each their own! :-!


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

banderor said:


> My plan is to wear mine on the stock strap until the weather starts heating up, then swap that out for the bracelet for the summer. Next autumn I may switch things up with a different leather for the winter. I like things OEM, was that way ever since the '70s when my friends changed out rims on their Chevy Malibus and Camaros for "mag" wheels, but I kept the stock rims on my Nova. It's a purest aesthetic thing, but to each their own! :-!


I hear ya man. There is definitely something romantic about keeping it as it came.

The Alpinist is a lot of fun to switch up straps with though, so don't rob yourself!


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Vlance said:


> I definitely switched it off, cause I'm not a big faux croc guy, but I think like me, most want to keep it so the kits complete.
> 
> I don't know man... it's pretty cheap, and not even real leather. Say, a Hamilton Khaki for example, comes on a significantly nicer strap.


I am under the impression that they are faux croc, but genuine calf leather.

I see people claiming that they're tossing theirs in the trash (which I highly doubt). Just giving them an alternative resource.

I personally don't find hamilton straps any better or worse. They all need to be broken in and conditioned for maximum enjoyment.


----------



## jbart (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

taike said:


> I am under the impression that they are faux croc, but genuine calf leather.
> 
> I see people claiming that they're tossing theirs in the trash (which I highly doubt). Just giving them an alternative resource.
> 
> I personally don't find hamilton straps any better or worse. They all need to be broken in and conditioned for maximum enjoyment.


I'll double check, but I'm almost certain they are not leather.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

A heads-up to everyone about this model.

Some idiot on Ebay is and has been trying to rip people off by offering the Alpinist for a ridiculous price. I think this person is somehow hacking genuine Ebay accounts.
Now no one in their right mind would fall for this, you would think, but with PayPal I guess some people still want to try.
Luckily, Ebay has been taking these offers down pretty fast.

Here is the current one, if it's not gone by the time you read this: https://www.ebay.de/itm/SEIKO-SARB0...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649

So just for the record . . . beware!

Here are some screenshots:


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

yeah ... That Alpinist fraud SUCKS !


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

double post !


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Sad. Taking advantage like this for hacking purposes, if I can only...


----------



## Dante231 (Dec 29, 2016)

Loving mine! Always a good fit. Dress it up, dress it down. Have a beer with it!

FWIW, vacation rocks.









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## situ (Apr 21, 2017)

Dante231 said:


> Loving mine! Always a good fit. Dress it up, dress it down. Have a beer with it!
> 
> FWIW, vacation rocks.
> 
> ...


Cool looking watch. Just got mine in today from Japan. In the right light, its glorious. Indoors, its a rather dull green. All in all, I'm keeping it. Weird mine didnt come with protective stickers on the crystal. Just a thick foam pad between it and the case.

Ok I need to get out of the Seiko section. Went from 0 Seikos to 3 in a matter of 3 weeks (Sarb017, Sarb 033 and today ordered the Jade Monster SZSC0005). Yea this can't keep happening.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

situ said:


> Cool looking watch. Just got mine in today from Japan. In the right light, its glorious. Indoors, its a rather dull green. All in all, I'm keeping it. Weird mine didnt come with protective stickers on the crystal. Just a thick foam pad between it and the case.
> 
> Ok I need to get out of the Seiko section. Went from 0 Seikos to 3 in a matter of 3 weeks (Sarb017, Sarb 033 and today ordered the Jade Monster SZSC0005). Yea this can't keep happening.


Yeah. I have thought about it. Save up for a really nice Omega or Rolex, or get a bunch of just about as good quality Seikos? 
It's a tough choice.

I have found myself wanting a few real nice Seikos because of their interesting designs and hi-quality movements.

Stuck in the "Seiko Section" too.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## daytripper (Jul 28, 2013)

Just got mine today as well. Loving it so far. I think my Hamilton Khaki King is going up for sale soon because of it.


----------



## Dante231 (Dec 29, 2016)

situ said:


> Cool looking watch. Just got mine in today from Japan. In the right light, its glorious. Indoors, its a rather dull green. All in all, I'm keeping it. Weird mine didnt come with protective stickers on the crystal. Just a thick foam pad between it and the case.
> 
> Ok I need to get out of the Seiko section. Went from 0 Seikos to 3 in a matter of 3 weeks (Sarb017, Sarb 033 and today ordered the Jade Monster SZSC0005). Yea this can't keep happening.


Just can't have one. I didn't bring my SARB065 Cocktail Time on vacation and I'm looking too seriously at the SBDC053 diver.

And I bought a Frank Muller Casablanca today for my wife! The Seiko offerings can be very cool.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## watches.ist (Sep 5, 2012)

situ said:


> ........Weird mine didnt come with protective stickers on the crystal. Just a thick foam pad between it and the case.


Think this is normal, mine also didn't come with any stickers (on the crystal or caseback) but had all the tags and is brand new.



situ said:


> Ok I need to get out of the Seiko section. Went from 0 Seikos to 3 in a matter of 3 weeks (Sarb017, Sarb 033 and today ordered the Jade Monster SZSC0005). Yea this can't keep happening.


You can check-out any time you like But you can never leave.


----------



## stamonkey (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm in the club now! You guys were right about the stock band, I didn't even try it on before I was digging in my watch strap box. I'm going to do some shopping around for a more permanent strap/band/bracelet, but the nato that it's on now is decent enough I think.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

stamonkey said:


> I'm in the club now! You guys were right about the stock band, I didn't even try it on before I was digging in my watch strap box. I'm going to do some shopping around for a more permanent strap/band/bracelet, but the nato that it's on now is decent enough I think.


Hey-- I LIKE that one! Never seen that color combo before. You may wanna keep the setup together for a while.

It really looks good.

Hmmmmm Thanks for the eye-candy!


----------



## fendushi (Jun 2, 2009)

Going to wear this all week, currently with this oyster bracelet




























Looks best with these Colareb straps:



















This is probably my favourite shot... on the autobahn on the way to the Austrian alps, wearing an Alpinist!


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

Paris cafe.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

I really need to get out of this forum ...


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

johnMcKlane said:


> I really need to get out of this forum ...


Your right, it would save me a bit of money. So far, this month, three orders.


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

anrex said:


> Your right, it would save me a bit of money. So far, this month, three orders.


2 This month
Sarb033 and 35 !

now i am lurking an opportunity for the 017 ...


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

Still loving the Strapcode bracelet on the Alpinist.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

PetrosD said:


> Still loving the Strapcode bracelet on the Alpinist.


That looks sharp!


----------



## eXis10z (Jun 21, 2009)

Could someone with the Strapcode bracelet share its weight?


----------



## jaar (Mar 4, 2018)

I got mine this week, and I had a couple of bracelets and straps ready to play with it, the seiko one is from the 033. I really like the two-tone jubilee (from watchgecko), but it's too much for everyday use in my opinion, so I will keep it on the stunning vintage leather one from twostichstraps these days!


----------



## NovJoe (Mar 6, 2018)

New to this forum and also finally took the plunge to go for the SARB017 Alpinist which I received few days ago. Went to my local Authorised Dealer to change the original strap to a compatible Seiko oyster braclet. Absolutely stunning piece I must say!


----------



## eXis10z (Jun 21, 2009)

Are rotors loud for you guys? Just received mine and they seem to rattle pretty loud.


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

eXis10z said:


> Are rotors loud for you guys? Just received mine and they seem to rattle pretty loud.


Yes, the rotor is loud, specially in a quiet room.


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

Alpineboy said:


> Yes, the rotor is loud, specially in a quiet room.


and your ear near the watch ...


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

johnMcKlane said:


> and your ear near the watch ...


That's right.


----------



## jhacker (Jan 9, 2018)

Just received my Alpinist from Seiya and it was just as gorgeous as I expected from all of the great pictures I have seen on this thread! 

Sadly I am going to have to wait a couple weeks to wear it since to justify buying it I told my wife it could be my birthday gift from the kids. In the meantime I have some new leather natos and a grey/gold standard nato incoming from cheapestnatostaps that should work out better than the stock strap. At least this extends the new purchase excitement for a little longer!

Shame to see such a distinct watch with the following and history being discontinued, hopefully the next version will not stray too far from the major design aspects of this watch.


----------



## FirNaTine23 (Jun 2, 2017)

5 days from Japan to Florida...such a beaut!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

MiLTAT Horween Chromexcel strap came in earlier this week, usually not a fan of straps but felt this watch should spend some time on one and I must say I love this one.


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Bgsmith said:


> MiLTAT Horween Chromexcel strap came in earlier this week, usually not a fan of straps but felt this watch should spend some time on one and I must say I love this one.


That is a great strap choice. Give it a very rugged look

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Just so glad and thankful to my nephew for convincing me to get the Alpinist which he bought for me when he was visiting Japan last year.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Relo60 said:


> Just so glad and thankful to my nephew for convincing me to get the Alpinist which he bought for me when he was visiting Japan last year.


Your watch has a nice story :-!


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

Well, I thought I had better join this club since I may not get another chance. It arrived yesterday, a nice surprise when I got back from work. Popped it on a Haveston Nato and I am hooked!

It could be the novelty factor/honeymoon period, who knows, but for this moment it time, it will be a collection staple.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

banderor said:


> Your watch has a nice story :-!


Thanks. Was on my short(long)list to be purchased at some future date. But the future was last year.


----------



## fendushi (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## eXis10z (Jun 21, 2009)

Alpineboy said:


> Yes, the rotor is loud, specially in a quiet room.





johnMcKlane said:


> and your ear near the watch ...


Actually I meant a kind of rattling sound like the rotor wasn't screwed on tight enough.


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

Make what you will of this.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## clee_168 (Aug 12, 2017)

eXis10z said:


> Actually I meant a kind of rattling sound like the rotor wasn't screwed on tight enough.


I know what you're talking about, does it feel like something is loose within the movement and makes a very feint and light jingle when shaking the watch lightly?

I believe that is normal for the 6R15 movement, I have a SARX045, Brightz SDGM003 and the Alpinist. At first I thought it was a problem, then I lightly shook my watches and they all make this sound. Its been 3-4 months and yet they are keeping time well.

Hope that helps


----------



## eXis10z (Jun 21, 2009)

clee_168 said:


> I know what you're talking about, does it feel like something is loose within the movement and makes a very feint and light jingle when shaking the watch lightly?
> 
> I believe that is normal for the 6R15 movement, I have a SARX045, Brightz SDGM003 and the Alpinist. At first I thought it was a problem, then I lightly shook my watches and they all make this sound. Its been 3-4 months and yet they are keeping time well.
> 
> Hope that helps


That's right!! Thanks for the reassurance!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

eXis10z said:


> Actually I meant a kind of rattling sound like the rotor wasn't screwed on tight enough.


Yes, there is that as well.


----------



## vatoman (Feb 24, 2018)

Alpineboy said:


> Yes, there is that as well.


I kinda like that sound honestly, but that's me.

On another note I accidently put a small scratch on the bezel. I can live with it, sucks though I just got the thing. Anyone know if I can polish it out? Any suggestions, I really don't want to polish it and end up making it worse. It's really not that bad and it's a explorer watch so I can say a rock scratched it lol while hiking.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## asushane (Feb 21, 2013)

FYI TODAY ONLY:

The Alpinist $380 today with the 3/9/18 ebay promo code PSPRING20: 

I bought mine from this seller a few weeks ago (but prior to the price hike)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/142098221594







(Obligatory photo - Bracelet from strapcode)


----------



## tkoz (Jan 18, 2012)

vatoman said:


> I kinda like that sound honestly, but that's me.
> 
> On another note I accidently put a small scratch on the bezel. I can live with it, sucks though I just got the thing. Anyone know if I can polish it out? Any suggestions, I really don't want to polish it and end up making it worse. It's really not that bad and it's a explorer watch so I can say a rock scratched it lol while hiking.
> 
> ...


Try Cape Cod cloth - it does wonders for the shiny bits. Just use caution not to use it on the brushed areas.


----------



## RayBani (Jan 24, 2011)

Has anyone ever modded Sarb017 with Gold plated fluted bezel, from something like seiko SNXJ94 or other model that would fit? Id like to see how it looks

Lähetetty minun FRD-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## situ (Apr 21, 2017)

asushane said:


> FYI TODAY ONLY:
> 
> The Alpinist $380 today with the 3/9/18 ebay promo code PSPRING20:
> 
> ...


He bumped up the price. I guess they know of the 20% coupon.


----------



## Dime Piece Timepiece (Jan 24, 2018)

Grandpalpinist stopping by. Just picked this thing up. What a beast.


----------



## situ (Apr 21, 2017)

That ebay coupon really pushed the price up on ebay.


----------



## jaar (Mar 4, 2018)

Well, I gave it a try last night to the two-tone jubilee bracelet, but I felt a bit pushing it too far, I think I can wear it occasionally on evenings on a night out, but during day I feel kinda tacky with it... what do you guys think about the two-tone bracelets? specially as it's not really made of gold, but it's just gold plated...


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

jaar said:


> Well, I gave it a try last night to the two-tone jubilee bracelet, but I felt a bit pushing it too far, I think I can wear it occasionally on evenings on a night out, but during day I feel kinda tacky with it... what do you guys think about the two-tone bracelets? specially as it's not really made of gold, but it's just gold plated...


ok, as long as they remain out of sight


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

jaar said:


> Well, I gave it a try last night to the two-tone jubilee bracelet, but I felt a bit pushing it too far, I think I can wear it occasionally on evenings on a night out, but during day I feel kinda tacky with it... what do you guys think about the two-tone bracelets? specially as it's not really made of gold, but it's just gold plated...


It needs less gold. Two rown of gold and middle row polished stainless.
Or maybe even a middle row of gold only.

Just a little gold to match the dial.

Sorry, jaar, but that's too much gold for the Alpinist.


----------



## Acadian1820 (Jul 18, 2017)

banderor said:


> I'm definitely in the minority, but I like the stock strap. It was like a vise on my wrist the first couple hours, but then it loosened up and actually provides a very nice and comfy fit. I've worn my watch 24/7 for the past week since getting my new Alpy, except in shower. Comfy on stock strap. In fact, I'm going to buy a second stock strap as a spare for when my original wears out. :-!


Maybe I shouldn't comment yet as I don't actually have the Alpinist in hand (I did buy one last night after seeing the 20% off coupon on eBay!), but I agree the stock leather strap looks great. A possible fix to the stiff plastic-like feel everyone talks about could be as easy as rubbing the outside of the strap with isopropyl alcohol, then treating the strap with saddle soap or some other leather conditioner. Years ago in the army we used to do this with our new low quarters (black dress shoes) to strip off whatever they coated the leather with. We'd then apply black Kiwi shoe polish and wear them around awhile and the break-in period was greatly reduced.


----------



## Barrett (May 18, 2008)

jaar said:


> Well, I gave it a try last night to the two-tone jubilee bracelet, but I felt a bit pushing it too far, I think I can wear it occasionally on evenings on a night out, but during day I feel kinda tacky with it... what do you guys think about the two-tone bracelets? specially as it's not really made of gold, but it's just gold plated...


jaar: This, like almost everything else here, is a highly subjective thing...but since you asked: yep, I do think the extra gold _is_ simply over-the-top. I'm generally not too big on gold _anything_ on a watch, and yet the touch o' gold Seiko gave the Alpinist somehow "just works" to my eye. Gold on a bracelet has never worked for me (tried it twice in the past), and the Alpinist seems to call for something monochromatic if you're putting a bracelet on it - the monotone Strapcode Jubilee is about as semi-bling as I'd go.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Acadian1820 said:


> Maybe I shouldn't comment yet as I don't actually have the Alpinist in hand (I did buy one last night after seeing the 20% off coupon on eBay!), but I agree the stock leather strap looks great. A possible fix to the stiff plastic-like feel everyone talks about could be as easy as rubbing the outside of the strap with isopropyl alcohol, then treating the strap with saddle soap or some other leather conditioner. Years ago in the army we used to do this with our new low quarters (black dress shoes) to strip off whatever they coated the leather with. We'd then apply black Kiwi shoe polish and wear them around awhile and the break-in period was greatly reduced.


Yeah the stock strap IS leather, so it can be broken in and is probably pretty comfortable.
BUT... (and that's a big but) *pun alert*

it's really stiff and it would take some work to break it in.
AND
It's a boring strap. 
I challenge you do it! Go for it, and of course, show us!
Others here and broken it in, but the ones I have seen really tortured the strap into something completely different.

The Alpinist is an exciting watch that just screams out for different treatment than a boring dark croc leather strap. I mean just look around at all the cool looking options!


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

mefuzzy said:


> Make what you will of this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey what does it means?
is SARB017 discontinuing only a rumor? :O :O :O :O


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

sblantipodi said:


> hey what does it means?
> is SARB017 discontinuing only a rumor? :O :O :O :O


its not quite clear whats that mean ! for all we know it is discontinued...


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

johnMcKlane said:


> its not quite clear whats that mean ! for all we know it is discontinued...


for all we know, it's not


----------



## SteveJ (Jul 13, 2016)

situ said:


> Ok I need to get out of the Seiko section. Went from 0 Seikos to 3 in a matter of 3 weeks (Sarb017, Sarb 033 and today ordered the Jade Monster SZSC0005). Yea this can't keep happening.


Sure it can.


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

Alpinist against a backlit alabaster bar.


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

taike said:


> for all we know, it's not


you think its not discontinued ?
do you have any source ?


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

johnMcKlane said:


> you think its not discontinued ?
> do you have any source ?


do you have any source that says the opposite? seya is only a shop, nothing more.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

sblantipodi said:


> do you have any source that says the opposite? seya is only a shop, nothing more.


Seiya Kobayashi is a personal friend of mine, and is one of the best people I know.


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

Seiya is top notch.Deal with him with total confidence!!


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

sblantipodi said:


> do you have any source that says the opposite? seya is only a shop, nothing more.


so can we say that we do not know either way !


----------



## asushane (Feb 21, 2013)

Double post.


----------



## asushane (Feb 21, 2013)

Threw it on an Invicta diver two tone oyster for a few minutes today. Surprisingly decent fit! But 'twas too much gold for me.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## SteveJ (Jul 13, 2016)

asushane said:


> Threw it on an Invicta diver two tone oyster for a few minutes today. Surprisingly decent fit! But 'twas too much gold for me.
> View attachment 12963963


LOL!
I can hear the heads popping from here!


----------



## RayBani (Jan 24, 2011)

Dear Sir,

.

Thank you for your patronage of Seiko products and your message regarding the SARB017.

.

First of all, we would like to inform you that the model is not discontinued, but it is still in production.

.

In the meanwhile, we would like to appreciate your frank opinion and valuable comments on the model creation.

We will keep it in our record as our future reference so that we could create varied selection to satisfy our customers...

.

We thank again you for your interest in Seiko watches, and hope for your continuing a valued customer for us in the future as well.

.

With best regards,

.

.

CS Dept.

SEIKO WATCH CORPORATION

I got this email today when i was asking about the alpinist

Lähetetty minun FRD-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

RayBani said:


> Dear Sir,
> 
> .
> 
> ...


that can't be correct. seiya is top notch, and a personal friend of someone.


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Lol grabs popcorn, well I’m still glad that I bought one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Acadian1820 (Jul 18, 2017)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Yeah the stock strap IS leather, so it can be broken in and is probably pretty comfortable.
> BUT... (and that's a big but) *pun alert*
> 
> it's really stiff and it would take some work to break it in.
> ...


I'll see what I can do with it when it comes in, AlaskaJohnboy. Sorry I wasn't clear, I totally agree the Alpinist looks great with other straps and bracelets and I'm looking forward to trying some different options. (I saw a couple photos with different colored perlon straps recently that look awesome and I wouldn't have thought to try.)


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Acadian1820 said:


> I'll see what I can do with it when it comes in, AlaskaJohnboy. Sorry I wasn't clear, I totally agree the Alpinist looks great with other straps and bracelets and I'm looking forward to trying some different options. (I saw a couple photos with different colored perlon straps recently that look awesome and I wouldn't have thought to try.)


Thanks! but no apology necessary. 
I was actually hoping you'd take the challenge and see what it's like broken in. I would, but I could a bracelet I love for it and it;s staying there till summer when I go back to my Zuludiver canvas & leather.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

banderor said:


> Seiya Kobayashi is a personal friend of mine, and is one of the best people I know.


Don't say the opposite but if he is the only people in the world to say something, some doubts come.

What's about this?


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

RayBani said:


> Dear Sir,
> 
> .
> 
> ...


can you say what is the channel you used to write this?


----------



## RayBani (Jan 24, 2011)

sblantipodi said:


> can you say what is the channel you used to write this?


Hi. I used the contact form in seiko-watch.co.jp site.

Lähetetty minun FRD-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

RayBani said:


> Hi. I used the contact form in seiko-watch.co.jp site.
> 
> Lähetetty minun FRD-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


so why seya said that?
so why seya don't comment on this anymore?


----------



## jhacker (Jan 9, 2018)

Crazy how high the prices for the Alpinist have gotten on ebay!!

At least they are throwing in free shipping...


----------



## Mcb2007 (Mar 8, 2014)

Tried it on a few different bracelets/straps but really think it needs a strapcode jubilee for the near perfect package . But they sold out so I'll keep it on the beads of rice for now .


----------



## Acadian1820 (Jul 18, 2017)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Thanks! but no apology necessary.
> I was actually hoping you'd take the challenge and see what it's like broken in. I would, but I could a bracelet I love for it and it;s staying there till summer when I go back to my Zuludiver canvas & leather.


I'll try my hand at softening it up when it comes in and then will post the results, AlaskaJohnboy. Wish me luck! |>


----------



## bonerp (Jun 28, 2016)

Barrett said:


> A quick scan of LIW's site quickly brought the solution: a nice deployant clasp. Once i received it and put it on, the whole game with that strap changed: the fit wasn't "better"...it was almost bizarrely close to perfect. Not too tight, and not so loose as to let the watch flop about on my wrist (in fact, not only does the watch visually "sit" nicely now, the clasp actually helps stabilize the strap), and seems to allow a bit of extra room for when the wrists thicken a bit in warmer weather from increased physical activity. In short, it's a "crap strap" no more.
> 
> Doesn't mean I won't be tempted into getting another strap - especially since this is _supposed_ to be my last new watch purchase for long time to come (hey, _stop snickering, _this was also my first watch buy in over six years!), this is a cheaper way to get my WIS ya-yas out. Oh, maybe a timegrapher too...
> 
> ...


IS this deployment 20mm? Who is LOW? Thanks


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

asushane said:


> Threw it on an Invicta diver two tone oyster for a few minutes today. Surprisingly decent fit! But 'twas too much gold for me.
> View attachment 12963963


!!!

What model Invicta diver is that bracelet from? One of the Submariner homages?


----------



## FirNaTine23 (Jun 2, 2017)

Strapcode Super Oyster Mail call!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asushane (Feb 21, 2013)

mikksteel said:


> What model Invicta diver is that bracelet from? One of the Submariner homages?


Invicta 8927OB Pro Diver - pictured with the Alpinist Angus Jubilee for fun lol


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

mikksteel said:


> !!!
> 
> What model Invicta diver is that bracelet from? One of the Submariner homages?


That's the 8927OB. You can get the all stainless steel version with the 8926OB, Which is what I had mine on before I bought the Strapcode bracelet.

Invicta 8926OB bracelet:










Strapcode brushed and polished 3D Oyster bracelet:


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

Japan Online Store taking pre-orders for next shipment of Alpinists.


----------



## jagv428 (Jan 18, 2018)

PetrosD said:


> That's the 8927OB. You can get the all stainless steel version with the 8926OB, Which is what I had mine on before I bought the Strapcode bracelet.
> 
> Invicta 8926OB bracelet:
> 
> ...


Quick question regarding the strapcode super oyster 3d bracelet... Did you receive fat boy spring bars with it or the regular ones

I revived mine yesterday with regular ones.... The end pieces have a significant gap









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mrmonday (Jan 2, 2016)

jagv428 said:


> Quick question regarding the strapcode super oyster 3d bracelet... Did you receive fat boy spring bars with it or the regular ones
> 
> I revived mine yesterday with regular ones.... The end pieces have a significant gap
> 
> ...


Your spring bar is not in the lower left lug hole. My super oyster came in yesterday with the regular spring bars and I noticed the same thing, turns out that its pretty difficult to get both sides of the spring bar to seat properly, a small screw driver and a bright light helps.


----------



## mrmonday (Jan 2, 2016)

Mine came in yesterday! The super oyster is great.

Can someone explain to me why only one of the crowns is threaded? Whats the point of threading one crown if the water will just come thru the other?


----------



## jagv428 (Jan 18, 2018)

mrmonday said:


> Your spring bar is not in the lower left lug hole. My super oyster came in yesterday with the regular spring bars and I noticed the same thing, turns out that its pretty difficult to get both sides of the spring bar to seat properly, a small screw driver and a bright light helps.


Let me try that.... Thanks

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tkoz (Jan 18, 2012)

mrmonday said:


> Your spring bar is not in the lower left lug hole. My super oyster came in yesterday with the regular spring bars and I noticed the same thing, turns out that its pretty difficult to get both sides of the spring bar to seat properly, a small screw driver and a bright light helps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That, or Strapcode may have sent the wrong sized spring bars. I received the wrong bars - twice, and waiting on the third set.


----------



## mrmonday (Jan 2, 2016)

mefuzzy said:


> Make what you will of this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL the sarb017 has been *significantly* affected by this rumor, just look at the prices.


----------



## jim teo (Mar 23, 2013)

Kind of expensive I would say but it worths every penny.
Seiko oem bracelet on my lovely alpinist.......




























Στάλθηκε από το ONEPLUS A5000 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

jim teo said:


> Kind of expensive I would say but it worths every penny.
> Seiko oem bracelet on my lovely alpinist.......
> Στάλθηκε από το ONEPLUS A5000 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Same bracelet of SArb033


----------



## jim teo (Mar 23, 2013)

johnMcKlane said:


> Same bracelet of SArb033


......and sarg009, 005, 007.....

Στάλθηκε από το ONEPLUS A5000 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## flaccidaardvark (Jan 20, 2013)

Back in the club! I can't believe I forgot how beautiful this thing is. I foolishly sold it the first time I owned one, not making that mistake again. Plus bonus lume pic!


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

mrmonday said:


> Can someone explain to me why only one of the crowns is threaded? Whats the point of threading one crown if the water will just come thru the other?


Because water WON'T 'just come thru the other'. It really is 20 bar WR, you can trust it...


----------



## RJS296 (Apr 15, 2017)

I'm having this problem also, and I'm pretty sure I've got my pins in the lug holes correctly..anyone else notice this with the strapcode?










jagv428 said:


> Quick question regarding the strapcode super oyster 3d bracelet... Did you receive fat boy spring bars with it or the regular ones
> 
> I revived mine yesterday with regular ones.... The end pieces have a significant gap
> 
> ...


----------



## jagv428 (Jan 18, 2018)

RJS296 said:


> I'm having this problem also, and I'm pretty sure I've got my pins in the lug holes correctly..anyone else notice this with the strapcode?
> View attachment 12971299


I just checked mine again.... Bottom one was not placed properly... But even with proper placement... There is still some gap

I emailed them regarding this and they said they could exchange them at the end of April

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RJS296 (Apr 15, 2017)

Okay thanks but exchange for what - a differently manufactured bracelet? Or are they saying yours is an anomaly?


----------



## jagv428 (Jan 18, 2018)

RJS296 said:


> Okay thanks but exchange for what - a differently manufactured bracelet? Or are they saying yours is an anomaly?


This was their reply to my email

"Thanks for your message..

Seems like there was a small gap on the end piece with your case, do you mind to wait till our next lot of end piece coming out by the end of April ? We can try to exchange for you, please consider, thank you!

Please feel free to let us know if you need any further assist.

Wish you have a nice day!

Best Regards,
Stella Tung"

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RJS296 (Apr 15, 2017)

Ok thanks


----------



## jcartw20 (May 7, 2016)

johnMcKlane said:


> Same bracelet of SArb033


The Sarb033 bracelet will not fit the Alpinist.


----------



## watches.ist (Sep 5, 2012)

jagv428 said:


> I just checked mine again.... Bottom one was not placed properly... But even with proper placement... There is still some gap
> 
> I emailed them regarding this and they said they could exchange them at the end of April
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


I also received thinner spring bars with my Strapcode 3D oyster bracelet. So, I used the spring bars that came with the watch and they fit perfectly with no gaps at end links.










Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Link


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

jagv428 said:


> Quick question regarding the strapcode super oyster 3d bracelet... Did you receive fat boy spring bars with it or the regular ones
> 
> I revived mine yesterday with regular ones.... The end pieces have a significant gap
> 
> ...


It came with regular spring bars.


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

puneet said:


> I also received thinner spring bars with my Strapcode 3D oyster bracelet. So, I used the spring bars that came with the watch and they fit perfectly with no gaps at end links.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did the same and mine also looks fine, but the bracelet was tricky to install.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## stamonkey (Jan 1, 2015)

I've been trying a couple different options on my Alpinist. I've done a nato, leather, and an Invicta bracelet. I think it looks best on the leather.


----------



## bonerp (Jun 28, 2016)

Anyone know where to buy a nice bracelet as everyone seems to be sold out!


----------



## monopdt831 (Jan 28, 2013)

Enjoying the sun today!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchdelight (Jan 26, 2016)

bonerp said:


> Anyone know where to buy a nice bracelet as everyone seems to be sold out!


StrapCode bracelets specially made for the SARB017:
strapcode Panerai Style Watch Band Leather Replacement Bands for Watches


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

stamonkey said:


> I've been trying a couple different options on my Alpinist. I've done a nato, leather, and an Invicta bracelet. I think it looks best on the leather.


Agree. It's absolutely stunning on leather.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## CT07 (Aug 8, 2017)

Finally got the SARB017, Alpinist, from SeiyaJapan and it’s quite the beauty. Held off on buying it to save money but pulled the trigger when I saw it was discontinued. But I do have a little gripe with it unless I’m just overreacting and being OCD bout it? It seems the indicies for 1, 5, 7, and 11 are not centered and the hourly alignment is off. What should I do? Since it’s discontinued I probably would not get a replacement would I?

Edit: The 6 also seems a bit off. Shift to the left a bit, it’s very minuscule though. Ughhh I hate my eyes.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## DonnieD (Feb 15, 2013)

Such a versatile watch. Love it!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

Sunny capture


----------



## jagv428 (Jan 18, 2018)

DonnieD said:


> Such a versatile watch. Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What strap is it? Love the color combination

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DonnieD (Feb 15, 2013)

jagv428 said:


> What strap is it? Love the color combination
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Thanks  It's a burgundy horween from Shawn Lewandowski @ strappedwatchco. It's a couple years old. Love it

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jim teo (Mar 23, 2013)

bonerp said:


> Anyone know where to buy a nice bracelet as everyone seems to be sold out!


There you are.....
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/273107640514

Very helpful guy. I also bought mine from him.
If you are going to spend so much money for a strapcode bracelet, save a little bit more and go for the original one. It worths every penny, believe me.
I'm so happy with it.



















Στάλθηκε από το ONEPLUS A5000 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

jim teo said:


> There you are.....
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/273107640514
> 
> Very helpful guy. I also bought mine from him.
> ...


are they solid end link >?


----------



## jim teo (Mar 23, 2013)

johnMcKlane said:


> are they solid end link >?


Absolutely. Solid end links that fit the case exactly as they should.
Take a look at the photos from Seiya's site.
https://www.seiyajapan.com/collections/bracelets/products/seiko-ss-bracelet-for-sarg005
I'm telling you, this bracelet really rocks.

Στάλθηκε από το ONEPLUS A5000 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Forgot to post this here yesterday









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.

I am with you bracelet fans, I love wearing my SARB017 on the "factory" bracelet in the warm weather. 









Click for *Big Image*​
But maybe I'm "easy", as I also love wearing it on the original ("awful") leather strap in the cold weather! :-d









Click for *Big Image*​
- Thomas

.


----------



## miketheteeth (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi
As usual late to the party- I've been looking at these for several months and managed to get one just as prices seem to have taken off ( one on sale on ebay for £750, although it is unsold!)
I left the original strap in the box and have it on a Fluco Horween Shell Cordovan which I think looks great.
Regards Mike


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

All in the familly ...


----------



## jim teo (Mar 23, 2013)

ThomasH said:


> .
> 
> I am with you bracelet fans, I love wearing my SARB017 on the "factory" bracelet in the warm weather.
> 
> ...


Great shot!!!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## Alpinebonsai (Jan 29, 2018)

Anyone guess what this bracelet strap is?









Though the strapcode's are no doubt good value for money, I have been unsure whether a metal strap is right for the Alpinist so I have been looking at ones I already have so that I can try it out. I have some replica Rolex ones from solid ss but they did not quite fit. One though, on a vintage style GMT, is made with hollow strip steel links and came really close. By changing the pins to thinner ones, it just fitted and I think that it looks pretty good, what about you?

I still think that leather is best though like this one, but I will be leaving the bracelet on for the time being to get used to it.


----------



## jim teo (Mar 23, 2013)

Στάλθηκε από το ONEPLUS A5000 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Barrett (May 18, 2008)

Alpinebonsai said:


> Anyone guess what this bracelet strap is?
> 
> View attachment 12989725
> 
> ...


That may be the _nicest_ bracelet I've seen to date put on the Alpinist - and, like you, I still think a strap's the way to go with this watch. (I chose to stick with the stock strap, but ditched the stock buckle for a deployant, as seen below.) So, that's a hollow-link? Are the end-plates screwed-on? Again, _very_ cool pairing there. (The strap's quite nice, too!)


----------



## _mcmc_ (Feb 5, 2018)

Got it in a few days ago, this was my first picture. Stuck at a red light I finally realized why you guys all take watch pictures while in your cars (hopefully not actually while driving.)


----------



## cristu (Jan 8, 2018)

My beloved finally arrived.

Changed the strap with handmade classic vintage racing by Geckota


----------



## Dedalus73 (Jan 9, 2017)

i've saved some money for once...don't like it


----------



## jhacker (Jan 9, 2018)

Alpinebonsai said:


> Anyone guess what this bracelet strap is?
> 
> Though the strapcode's are no doubt good value for money, I have been unsure whether a metal strap is right for the Alpinist so I have been looking at ones I already have so that I can try it out. I have some replica Rolex ones from solid ss but they did not quite fit. One though, on a vintage style GMT, is made with hollow strip steel links and came really close. By changing the pins to thinner ones, it just fitted and I think that it looks pretty good, what about you?
> 
> ...


Great looking leather strap! BTW what brand/model is that?


----------



## Alpinebonsai (Jan 29, 2018)

Barrett said:


> That may be the _nicest_ bracelet I've seen to date put on the Alpinist - and, like you, I still think a strap's the way to go with this watch. (I chose to stick with the stock strap, but ditched the stock buckle for a deployant, as seen below.) So, that's a hollow-link? Are the end-plates screwed-on? Again, _very_ cool pairing there. (The strap's quite nice, too!)
> 
> View attachment 12991309


By hollow link I mean that they are all made with folded strip ss. It's the way Rolex used to make their bracelet straps when they used to be affordable! Another pic below









it's interesting that the bent steel end lugs sit quite well on the Alpinist and I have not had to bend them to shape. It suggests that reasonably priced alternatives could be used if they have the hollow end links. The problem with the Rolex straps is that the lug holes on a Rolex watch are closer to the dial than on the Alpinist. That is why I had to use thinner than standard pins in order to get it to fit. This type of Rolex strap is referred to as being 'riveted', a bit like a bike chain. It is a bit loose and rattly but nice and light on the wrist. To adjust the length some of the links have pins that are screwed together and can be removed.

Glad that you like it.


----------



## Alpinebonsai (Jan 29, 2018)

jhacker said:


> Great looking leather strap! BTW what brand/model is that?











I've bought a few of these straps on ebay, link:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Oily-Dis...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

They are really cheap (£3.59!) but are made from nice thick supple leather. The stitching is pretty poor so I re do it with cream thick thread and I don't like the buckles so I change them. A bit of twisting and the result is a very nice strap that is comfortable and great looking. I've had dark brown, light brown and black, but think this one looks good on the Alpinist and is possibly my favourite. Thanks for the post saying that you like it.


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

That reminds me a lot of the Orient Star bracelet on the earlier orient stars with the older logo: wz0011ev












Alpinebonsai said:


> Anyone guess what this bracelet strap is?
> 
> View attachment 12989725
> 
> ...


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

_mcmc_ said:


> Got it in a few days ago, this was my first picture. Stuck at a red light I finally realized why you guys all take watch pictures while in your cars (hopefully not actually while driving.)


May I know what strap that is? Looks great. How thin is it?


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

For the rest of the day:-!


----------



## Alpinebonsai (Jan 29, 2018)

My post didn't show the the one I was responding to so I have deleted and given it another go.


----------



## Alpinebonsai (Jan 29, 2018)

Unsolved_Mistry said:


> That reminds me a lot of the Orient Star bracelet on the earlier orient stars with the older logo: wz0011ev


Could quite well be but not sure if it is a bit too 'Engineering' for this dress type watch. There is a rivitted strap on ebay that looks similar to mine but maybe a bit pricey at £70. The Orient Star you show is one good looking watch though, reminiscent of the beautiful GS Snowflake with an Explorer case. I'll be keeping a look out for one of those!

What do you think of this leather strap:

View attachment 12994015


Another cheap one but this time on Amazon. It's listed as '20mm Buffalo Grain Brown Italian Leather Watch Strap . Hand Stiched'. At £10.65 it is a great buy.


----------



## _mcmc_ (Feb 5, 2018)

mplsabdullah said:


> May I know what strap that is? Looks great. How thin is it?


Thanks! I was afraid someone was going to ask about the strap and I'm not totally sure. It's Hadley Roma and very similar to this except the lining says it's leather, not Lorica. (I happen to know Lorica is good stuff.) I think it's just the older version as I've had this lying around for years. It's a slightly more thick or padded than I'd like but I agree it looks great with the Alpinist. If I get more info, I'll let you know.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

_mcmc_ said:


> Thanks! I was afraid someone was going to ask about the strap and I'm not totally sure. It's Hadley Roma and very similar to this except the lining says it's leather, not Lorica. (I happen to know Lorica is good stuff.) I think it's just the older version as I've had this lying around for years. It's a slightly more thick or padded than I'd like but I agree it looks great with the Alpinist. If I get more info, I'll let you know.


Thank you


----------



## _mcmc_ (Feb 5, 2018)

_mcmc_ said:


> Thanks! I was afraid someone was going to ask about the strap and I'm not totally sure. It's Hadley Roma and very similar to this except the lining says it's leather, not Lorica. (I happen to know Lorica is good stuff.) I think it's just the older version as I've had this lying around for years. It's a slightly more thick or padded than I'd like but I agree it looks great with the Alpinist. If I get more info, I'll let you know.


Oops, realized the link at "this" didn't go through (because I'm new to the forum?) https://www.amazon.com/Hadley-Roma-MSM850RAB200-20-mm-Genuine-Cordura/dp/B005EJH4QK


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

After selling my alpinist a year ago I've finally decided to buy one and keep it, it's on the way including the stock metal bracelet, I didn't swap out the band last time and I want to give the watch a chance. I loved it before but I hope the metal band makes it that much more awesome! Can't wait but it's on the slow boat. 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

I finally changed the Sarb017 crystal for an AR Coated crystal from yobokies. A double dome crystal.

I love this watch but found that the green only really shines at just the right angle with the stick crystal, as can be witnessed on loads of pictures online. Most are covered with a kind of haze.

The new crystal really exceeds all expectations, the stunning green can now be seen from all angles. I also like the dome and the facet around the edge.










Profile view


----------



## vatoman (Feb 24, 2018)

glengoyne17 said:


> I finally changed the Sarb017 crystal for an AR Coated crystal from yobokies. A double dome crystal.
> 
> I love this watch but found that the green only really shines at just the right angle with the stick crystal, as can be witnessed on loads of pictures online. Most are covered with a kind of haze.
> 
> ...


That's interesting, I like it for sure. His much did it add to height.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

glengoyne17 said:


> I finally changed the Sarb017 crystal for an AR Coated crystal from yobokies. A double dome crystal.
> 
> I love this watch but found that the green only really shines at just the right angle with the stick crystal, as can be witnessed on loads of pictures online. Most are covered with a kind of haze.
> 
> ...


how thick it is ?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

johnMcKlane said:


> how thick it is ?


getting kind of personal


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

where are the basel news we are waiting for?
are SARBs discotinued or not?


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

taike said:


> getting kind of personal


hahahahahah TWSS!!!


----------



## stamonkey (Jan 1, 2015)

I made a terrible discover today. My caseback was cross threaded from the factory. The threads on the caseback are galled, but fortunately the case itself is fine. I don't want to put it back on for fear of damaging the case threads. I looked on eBay for a replacement aplinist caseback, but no luck. Does anyone know of a suitable replacement? Does the skx caseback fit?


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

Just playing with my Reflex and my Alpinist !

50 shade of green


----------



## fransiscus (Aug 29, 2016)

This sarb017 started to getting more popular lately and i guess its because the news in regards with the end of the production. This one still in my wish list though, any recommendation where to find one with good price?


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

fransiscus said:


> This sarb017 started to getting more popular lately and i guess its because the news in regards with the end of the production. This one still in my wish list though, any recommendation where to find one with good price?


You are kinda late to the party friend !!


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Canuck:
10 secs + per day?
I might suggest unless you wear your Alpinist 24/7, that when you sleep place it crystal downward for the night. 
I own 2 Seikos. One with the 7S26, the other 4R36 and do this with them. They seem to self regulate themselves.
Both gain in the neighbor hood of 5, 6 secs pd. Laying crystal downward they loses perhaps 3 secs at night.
It's my belief Seiko purposely regulates their autos to run an average of 6 secs + per day!!!

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Ftumch (Sep 18, 2017)

johnMcKlane said:


> You are kinda late to the party friend !!


Hey wow. Those things just disappeared off the internet overnight.


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)

arogle1stus said:


> It's my belief Seiko purposely regulates their autos to run an average of 6 secs + per day!!!
> 
> X Traindriver Art


True.

Seiko's stated spec of -15 to +25 for the 6R15 means the median or middle point is deliberately set at +5spd.

This is about right for almost all my Seikos running on the 6R or 4R movements. They run on average around +5spd which is exactly where I like them to be.


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

Ftumch said:


> Hey wow. Those things just disappeared off the internet overnight.


I meant at a reasonable price !

This one is at 499$

Seiko SARB017 Mechanical Alpinist Watch - Smart Imports Store


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## situ (Apr 21, 2017)

Ftumch said:


> Hey wow. Those things just disappeared off the internet overnight.


Plenty on ebay still. Some are still below $500.


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

Ftumch said:


> Hey wow. Those things just disappeared off the internet overnight.


I bought mine from ioomobile ! 
FAST and Reliable


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

capt-dim said:


> View attachment 13008721


what strap is this? Hirsh ranger brown ?


----------



## Barrett (May 18, 2008)

johnMcKlane said:


> You are kinda late to the party friend !!


(Picturing large room with half the helium balloons floating just above the floor, one guy sweeping confetti across the floor, another stacking chairs, and a third collecting empty wine, champagne and beer bottles, the large, multicolor WELCOME SEIKO FANS overhead sign having just been unplugged.)


----------



## DRobotic (Nov 1, 2017)

Anyone bothered to get their Alpinist cleaned up by any chance? Mine isn't that banged up, but if it were a reasonable price I wouldn't mind sending it off to get some swirls/nicks polished out, basically get what looks like a new watch back. Just wouldn't know where to go for someone to do it right. Cape cods are simply ineffective for anything but the most superficial of surface imperfections, I've done all I'm personally willing to do to spiff it up. But like i said, it's not bad, most sane people would wait for it to get more banged up before doing anything about it, but I'm curious what experiences anyone may have with this.


----------



## Barrett (May 18, 2008)

My mantra, after years and watches here and there, is "if it's worn, it catches a few thorns." I've had ion-plated numbers that still caught a scratch or three here and there (takes a bit more time and effort, admittedly), to the point that nowadays the biggest deal is having a crystal that either (a) can take a beating and still look mostly stellar, or (b) if it has to get scratched, it can get buffed out. My old 6139 chromo has an acrylic crystal that's easy to clean up, while everything but my newest Alpinist has Hardly, which is pretty, er, hardy. (The Alpinist is blessed with sapphire, of course.) Not sure what my Cssio Edifice EQSA500B-1A has for a crystal (and will _someone_ threaten them with bodily harm if they can't come up with a more-memorable model designation?), but after the better part of two years there isn't a scratch on that either.

(I bought a Vespa GTS300 new in 2015; ask me how showroom-new _that_ looks after two years of year-round riding in Northeast U.S. weather.)


----------



## Barrett (May 18, 2008)

johnMcKlane said:


> I meant at a reasonable price !
> 
> This one is at 499$
> 
> Seiko SARB017 Mechanical Alpinist Watch - Smart Imports Store


By my lights, at this moment, that _is_ a reasonable price for a new one. (I got mine for less, but not a hell of a lot less.) Just make sure it's legit.


----------



## Sliced Avocados (Mar 27, 2018)

Anyone know when strapcode or if they are restocking any of their metal straps?? I'm hoping to get an Oyster, but i'm afraid with the news of discontinuing the SARB017, they might've stopped stocking it...anyone got anymore info??

Or anywhere i can get one or a comparable one


----------



## Barrett (May 18, 2008)

Sliced Avocados said:


> Anyone know when strapcode or if they are restocking any of their metal straps?? I'm hoping to get an Oyster, but i'm afraid with the news of discontinuing the SARB017, they might've stopped stocking it...anyone got anymore info??
> 
> Or anywhere i can get one or a comparable one


Not certain where you're located: in the case of the U.S., you might bounce this off someone like Marc at Long Island Watch to find out what the scoop is: given how many Alpinists are out there, as well as the fact that the've only just been discontinued, I sort of doubt these bracelets would disappear overnight.


----------



## FlightQualified (May 24, 2012)

Barrett said:


> By my lights, at this moment, that _is_ a reasonable price for a new one. (I got mine for less, but not a hell of a lot less.) Just make sure it's legit.


And of course, the price goes up to $579.


----------



## Barrett (May 18, 2008)

t60 said:


> And of course, the price goes up to $579.


Sigh. Well, we coulda called it, right?

Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Wow!

I got mine a little over a year ago and I love it. I am glad I did! I never thought these little green beauties would have such a devoted following!

Seems you guys are about as rabid over the Alpinist as you are over Monsters, Turtles, and SARB's. *laughing*

Wait a minute. 

**looking at myself**

**looking at my Alpinist on bracelet-- watching the green glow in the sun**

Ok. Ok. I give up. Im glad I have one! Would not sell it for $1000.

But I am sure there is a price for everything.

Just some thoughts, Thanks!
AlaskaJohnboy


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

Here is a shot of the double dome AR. It is the facet that adds most thickness. Dome itself in comparison adds just a bit.










Facet also impacts dial view, see this lume shot with double dots.










Very impressed and happy with it. There is also a flat version but this type of watch can handle this crystal. And the dial view and colour are great!


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Wow!
> 
> Ok. Ok. I give up. Im glad I have one! Would not sell it for $1000.
> 
> ...


give you 1001$ for it


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

johnMcKlane said:


> give you 1001$ for it


Seeing as it's the 50th anniversary how about $2001
LOL


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Seeing as it's the 50th anniversary how about $2001
> LOL


Let me think about it


----------



## amac84 (Mar 11, 2016)

_mcmc_ said:


> Got it in a few days ago, this was my first picture. Stuck at a red light I finally realized why you guys all take watch pictures while in your cars (hopefully not actually while driving.)
> View attachment 12992227


Love the canvas-what strap is that?


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## Jarvar (Mar 10, 2018)

Sliced Avocados said:


> Anyone know when strapcode or if they are restocking any of their metal straps?? I'm hoping to get an Oyster, but i'm afraid with the news of discontinuing the SARB017, they might've stopped stocking it...anyone got anymore info??
> 
> Or anywhere i can get one or a comparable one


I emailed Long Island Watch and Strapcode earlier in the month when the bracelet went out of stock. I was told they would be restocking in April. Just to make sure, send them an email and they'll notify you when they get more in stock.
I hope that helps. Just a note, I inquired about the jubilee bracelets, so you could ask about the super oysters to be sure.


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Happy Easter









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## TACK (Jan 5, 2013)

I put mine on an Orient Star bracelet today. I bought the strapcode angus jubilee for it, but that thing ended up being WAY too thick and heavy for my taste. Summer is coming and I can't stand having 5 pounds of steel hanging on my wrist when it's over 100 degrees out.


----------



## Jarvar (Mar 10, 2018)

TACK said:


> View attachment 13025471
> 
> 
> View attachment 13025473
> ...


That was my concern too. Any recommendations of a bracelet with straight end links? I heard that the strapcode bracelets also add lug to lug width to the Alpinist which kind of takes away from it's smaller size. The bracelet seems to bulk it up quite a bit.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Anything with 20mm str8 end links would work. Try something more vintage-y and see how that looks. There are tons of straight end link bracelets out there.

Have fun & send in pics!


----------



## Aleskb (Jun 4, 2017)

Hi everyone! If anyone living in Europe is considering paying a premium to purchase the discontinued SARB017, I urge you to hold on to your hard-earned money a little while! My usual Seiko retailer just sent me a message saying that he's expecting his last batch of 12 to be delivered in 2 weeks, and of course he'll sell at around AD (as long as AD can be used for a JDM watch shipped from Spain lol). I'll keep you updated when I hear more, but in case I forget check SoloJapan on Facebook and eBay in about 2 weeks time! 

Happy being patient in the meantime!


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

put a springier strap on mine over the weekend. I kind of like it


----------



## WantForWatches (Feb 10, 2016)

All these gorgeous pics of 017's are making me want to run home and put mine on right now!!! And some great strap options / pics are scattered through this thread. Now I feel like I need even more straps! (Geeze ...never stops does it!?)


----------



## WantForWatches (Feb 10, 2016)

I went to Marc's site a couple weeks ago myself and put myself on the waiting list for the Strapcode oyster bracelet. Can't wait to try that out too. For me and my tastes, one tiny downside I find with the 017 is that it's not as much of a strap-monster as some other pieces. That cool and unique green dial ...with gold indices ...and a stainless case makes for a lot going on as it is. I notice I like mine best on medium to light browns, tans, etc ...where it lets the dial color stand out a bit more. For me, it seems to get lost on darker colored straps like that cheap dark brown strap it comes with. (Ugh) I also really like it on a tan nato or light army green one. I looked at some pics where others put it on the bracelet and it seemed to look cool, so just waiting to get the message from Mark that he has them in stock again! Fingers crossed.


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## WantForWatches (Feb 10, 2016)

There you go Darklight ...nice pic. Thanks!


----------



## Jarvar (Mar 10, 2018)

Besides strapcode and the SEIKO oem bracelt. What other good metal bracelet options are there? Fitted links and straight end variations are welcome. My wrist are around 6.5” so I don’t want a bracelet that overpowers the SARB017s diameter.


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

Jarvar said:


> Besides strapcode and the SEIKO oem bracelt. What other good metal bracelet options are there? Fitted links and straight end variations are welcome. My wrist are around 6.5" so I don't want a bracelet that overpowers the SARB017s diameter.


I think you could use the strap of SARX001


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Jarvar,

I know there are 290 pages of posts here, but in those posts there are a LOT of other bracelet choices. I found a nice one (and a few others found the same one). 
Take a day or 2 and search the thread for "bracelet" or just look thru them all and you'll find a lot of alternate choices.

Good luck!
AlaskaJohnboy



Jarvar said:


> Besides strapcode and the SEIKO oem bracelt. What other good metal bracelet options are there? Fitted links and straight end variations are welcome. My wrist are around 6.5" so I don't want a bracelet that overpowers the SARB017s diameter.


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Jarvar,
> 
> I know there are 290 pages of posts here, but in those posts there are a LOT of other bracelet choices. I found a nice one (and a few others found the same one).
> Take a day or 2 and search the thread for "bracelet" or just look thru them all and you'll find a lot of alternate choices.
> ...


believe it or not ... i did it twice (290 pages) to find the right strap for me !!!


----------



## 65rob (Oct 30, 2014)

Ive got mine on the oem one bit expensive but just works with it except that gap in the clasp.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## eatabagel (Mar 28, 2017)

anrex said:


> View attachment 13032123
> View attachment 13032125


That two tone Strapcode bracelet looks great!

I wanted to go two tone as well, but feel that I like a jubilee two tone better. At the moment only Geckota has one, but they have only hollow end links.

Thankfully Strapcode says they will have a two tone jubilee for the Alpinist in April or May.

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Baselworld is finished and no word on SARBs... Shame on Seiko


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

For today


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

This one IMO is a strap watch...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Besbro (Dec 31, 2016)

Love mine on it's green leather strap!









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## ruins (Apr 5, 2018)

Just got my Alpinist a few days ago from Japan. I absolutely love it except that it appears the lume pips at 10, 11, 12, and 1 are slightly off. Does anyone else have this issue or am I just going crazy over the smallest thing


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

ruins said:


> Just got my Alpinist a few days ago from Japan. I absolutely love it except that it appears the lume pips at 10, 11, 12, and 1 are slightly off. Does anyone else have this issue or am I just going crazy over the smallest thing


photo angle issue ?


----------



## ruins (Apr 5, 2018)

johnMcKlane said:


> photo angle issue ?


It's possible. But when I look it just seems like those pips are veering slightly left from where they should be. I'm probably just nitpicking though.


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

sblantipodi said:


> Baselworld is finished and no word on SARBs... Shame on Seiko


I even ask Marc at LIW and he heard nothing !"


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

johnMcKlane said:


> photo angle issue ?





ruins said:


> It's possible. But when I look it just seems like those pips are veering slightly left from where they should be. I'm probably just nitpicking though.


Not the photo. You can tel they are off based on the amount of paint on each side of them. Unfortunately this is a fairly common issue with Seiko. Just a matter of deciding if you can live with it or not.


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

mplsabdullah said:


> Not the photo. You can tel they are off based on the amount of paint on each side of them. Unfortunately this is a fairly common issue with Seiko. Just a matter of deciding if you can live with it or not.


its a hidden feature on all Seiko watch now ...


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

johnMcKlane said:


> its a hidden feature on all Seiko watch now ...


Its the only way to check authenticity. If everything lines up it must be a fake, lol.


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

mplsabdullah said:


> Its the only way to check authenticity. If everything lines up it must be a fake, lol.


hahahahahhahahahhaha

Sarcasm level 100 !!!


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Sarb on burnt umber NATO


----------



## zymphad (Dec 28, 2015)

sblantipodi said:


> Baselworld is finished and no word on SARBs... Shame on Seiko


Because Seiko are delusional. No more SARBS, I'm sure we'll see an Alpinist sometime in the future as a Presage.

And it will be downgraded with a 4R35 because Seiko somehow has deluded their diehard fans or those who don't know what a 6R15 is, 6R15 is a 1K$ movement. Ridiculous.


----------



## zymphad (Dec 28, 2015)

ruins said:


> It's possible. But when I look it just seems like those pips are veering slightly left from where they should be. I'm probably just nitpicking though.


For a $450 or more watch, you're not nitpicking, it's just Seiko sucking and not caring.


----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)

I love my Alpinist. It is the only watch (along with the cocktail) that I will NEVER sale. 

However, I don't know what internal changes must be going on in Seiko but they are NOT headed in the right direction. They are losing competitive edge to the Swiss. 

Brands like Tissot, Glycine, Victorinox, Mido, Certina, Hamilton, Steinhart, Squale offer ETA 2824-2 movement watches under $500, many around $350. Heck, even my 7mm thick Mido Baroncelli has an Elabore grade 2892-A2 adjusted to 4 positions and with excellent double AR sapphire. New for around $600.

What does Seiko have to offer around $350? A presage cocktail with a 4r35? Don't get me wrong these are excellent watches but not competitive to what the Swiss have to offer. The main attraction to affordable Seiko watches was their value for the money. This reason is now not so prevalent. Also, their recent deviation in QC doesn't help either. Sent back a beautiful SBDC055 because the chapter ring was off. Even in the store website their stock pictures showed misalignment. I spent my hard earned money on a Swiss instead. Shouldn't have to deal with these issues at that price point. Heck, I shouldn't even have to deal with those issues on a $200 watch when I see department store $30 watches with more consistent QC.

I love Seiko but they are losing their competitive advantage. The Swiss are starting to beat them in value and QC at lower to mid range price points. IMO


----------



## situ (Apr 21, 2017)

KogKiller said:


> I love my Alpinist. It is the only watch (along with the cocktail) that I will NEVER sale.
> 
> However, I don't know what internal changes must be going on in Seiko but they are NOT headed in the right direction. They are losing competitive edge to the Swiss.
> 
> ...


Here's how I see it:
1) Watches under $1k are pretty much disposable
2) While the movement on low to midrange Seikos arent the best, it is fun to wear and unique
3) What other watch brand has so many freaking nicknames for their models?
4) All the swiss brands are cookie cutter models and looks like each other
5) Swiss have better QC and movement, but do they put a smile on your face for longer than a month?


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

situ said:


> Here's how I see it:
> 5) Swiss have better QC and movement, but do they put a smile on your face for longer than a month?


OMG you win !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vireca (Apr 5, 2018)

Do you think guys Seiko will do another alpinist/SARB line? Is strange for me one of their iconic watch stop the production in a 6th generation without any new version


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

Vireca said:


> Do you think guys Seiko will do another alpinist/SARB line? Is strange for me one of their iconic watch stop the production in a 6th generation without any new version


Probably in the next couple of weeks a release will comes out ....


----------



## pwk (Nov 3, 2015)

In that light that’s a great look. I love it !


----------



## cristu (Jan 8, 2018)

Today with bracelet D3A7-B1.


----------



## monopdt831 (Jan 28, 2013)

Not going to get much done today watching these two!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tdakuma (Aug 3, 2017)

TACK said:


> View attachment 13025471
> 
> 
> View attachment 13025473
> ...


May I know which watch does this bracelet come from?

And does the endlink fit nicely/tightly?

Sent from my LEX720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Aceboy (Feb 4, 2018)

Help needed.
I’m looking at buying one from ebay, does anyone know if there are any fakes about and how can you tell it’s the genuine article?


----------



## Vireca (Apr 5, 2018)

Where do you think can i buy one? Saw some in 3rd outlet and iomobile, shops in ebay but dunno how good or bad are these shops


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

Vireca said:


> Where do you think can i buy one? Saw some in 3rd outlet and iomobile, shops in ebay but dunno how good or bad are these shops


+1 for ioomobile
bought 3 watch from him
Sarb033/35 and of course 017


----------



## Vireca (Apr 5, 2018)

johnMcKlane said:


> Vireca said:
> 
> 
> > Where do you think can i buy one? Saw some in 3rd outlet and iomobile, shops in ebay but dunno how good or bad are these shops
> ...


Any experience with them? Good, bad? How they deal with problems

Edit: what happens if your watch don't come in the 30 days garanty eBay offer? Can you claim your money back? Because the delivery time is near 2 months


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

Vireca said:


> Any experience with them? Good, bad? How they deal with problems
> 
> Edit: what happens if your watch don't come in the 30 days garanty eBay offer? Can you claim your money back? Because the delivery time is near 2 months


nope all in 10 days max

very good experience

bought 3 watch from him
Sarb033/35 and of course 017


----------



## Jarvar (Mar 10, 2018)

johnMcKlane said:


> nope all in 10 days max
> 
> very good experience
> 
> ...


I got a SARB017 from ioomobile as well. The shipping is quite fast. A little over a week from them to me in Ontario, Canada in February 2018.


----------



## ibrar (Feb 3, 2017)

Vireca said:


> Where do you think can i buy one? Saw some in 3rd outlet and iomobile, shops in ebay but dunno how good or bad are these shops


An other happy customer of iomobile, bought 017,and 035 both arrived in time.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

Favor from you SARB017 owners that have it on a bracelet. If you happen to own a Sumo as well, can you see if the bracelet fits that watch as well please. TIA

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

Out in the woods with Alpy.


----------



## Vireca (Apr 5, 2018)

If you have to choose, ioomobile or solojapan? Dont know what could be the best place, regarding customer service if i had any problem with the watch


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

Vireca said:


> If you have to choose, ioomobile or solojapan? Dont know what could be the best place, regarding customer service if i had any problem with the watch


ioomobile


----------



## KJH666 (Jan 8, 2017)

New arrival complete with a Strapcode bracelet with the CPLs. Saves using the horrible brown Seiko Strap ;-)

I have had one before, but I thought that I better replace it before the prices go mental.


----------



## Vireca (Apr 5, 2018)

johnMcKlane said:


> Vireca said:
> 
> 
> > If you have to choose, ioomobile or solojapan? Dont know what could be the best place, regarding customer service if i had any problem with the watch
> ...


Can you explain me why? I just want a seller who are going to change my watch if it have any production failure


----------



## dlh (Feb 16, 2018)

I have an Angus Jubilee for my Alpinist. Right now I have a leather strap on the Alpinist and love it. I'm going to try the jubilee on some other watches. I've ordered some endpieces from Watch Gecko on the chance that they'll fit. The endpieces on the jubilee don't quite fit the watch I'm trying it on. Has anyone modified the Angus Jubilee to fit other watches? Even straight endpieces might be acceptable to me. \
Thanks
Dave


----------



## Aceboy (Feb 4, 2018)

Help needed.
I'm looking at buying one from ebay, does anyone know if there are any fakes about and how can you tell it's the genuine article?


----------



## KJH666 (Jan 8, 2017)

Aceboy said:


> Help needed.
> I'm looking at buying one from ebay, does anyone know if there are any fakes about and how can you tell it's the genuine article?


I think is just a case of common sense. Every now again a whole load of these are listed for between £50 and £100 and e-bay eventually get round to deleting them - stay away from these listings.

What you want is a UK seller asking a reasonable price who has good real life photos, expect to pay £375 to £450 for the Watch and a bit more if a bracelet is included. There is a good listing at present from a U.K. Seller for the watch and the correct Seiko bracelet for £480.00 with good photos. The bracelets are a good £100+ on their own and worth buying. Also make sure that that you are buying a full set, boxes, booklets and hang tags etc.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SEIKO-AL...525918?hash=item1ca680895e:g:o2kAAOSwOvhat5M8

I paid £440 for mine brand new with a Strapcode bracelet. The bracelet is over a €100 euros, so it made it a good deal.


----------



## spleenandideal (Mar 11, 2018)

Just received the Strapcode Angus jubilee for the Alpinist and so far I'm liking it much more than other attempted bracelets.
I did replace the clasp that came with it for a more compact strapcode 3-micro hole clasp instead. I felt that the larger clasp was a tad too big for the watch.


----------



## jagv428 (Jan 18, 2018)

This puts a smile on me every time I look at it.... Today on a Hirsch brown Buffalo grain









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## date417 (Nov 15, 2017)

anrex said:


> View attachment 13032123
> View attachment 13032125


 That baby is so hot, you had to let it cool off a little bit on the snow.


----------



## amac84 (Mar 11, 2016)

All green on this rainy Saturday...and no, I wasn't moving when I took this! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Indyboot (Jan 1, 2018)

Are there any titanium bracelets available to fit the Sarb017?

I have the strapcode oyster but would really like something lighter as well (bracelet that is)


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Indyboot said:


> Are there any titanium bracelets available to fit the Sarb017?
> 
> I have the strapcode oyster but would really like something lighter as well (bracelet that is)


no


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Went ice fishing today. 
Ahhh that geen glow in the sun- Different greens depending on the angle.
How I love this watch.
(got 2, sent back thru the ice after the kids got to play with them for a bit)


----------



## Aceboy (Feb 4, 2018)

Thank you for your help


----------



## tbgreen (Mar 18, 2018)

White 🐅


----------



## stamonkey (Jan 1, 2015)

Trying it on a leather nato


----------



## Pashenri (Mar 12, 2017)

Alpinist on a aftermarket Rolex 1621 jubilee bracelet.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Jubilee bracelets are really perfect for these. Wish the Strapcode one wasn't so thick and had better shape to it at the lugs.


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

Alpinist on beautiful Colareb Tobacco

















































and I LOVE IT !


----------



## tdakuma (Aug 3, 2017)

Just got it back from service (calibrating and oiling).









Sent from my LEX720 using Tapatalk


----------



## dcrhc20 (Mar 2, 2018)

tdakuma said:


> Just got it back from service (calibrating and oiling).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Out of interest, what is the daily gain currently?


----------



## tdakuma (Aug 3, 2017)

dcrhc20 said:


> Out of interest, what is the daily gain currently?


+/-2s

Sent from my LEX720 using Tapatalk


----------



## dcrhc20 (Mar 2, 2018)

tdakuma said:


> +/-2s
> 
> Sent from my LEX720 using Tapatalk


Awesome!


----------



## ry_mar (May 3, 2017)

Liking it on a bracelet:


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

ry_mar said:


> Liking it on a bracelet:


 Cool photo.


----------



## Barrett (May 18, 2008)

anrex said:


> View attachment 13032123
> View attachment 13032125


Admittedly, I'm not a big two-tone fan, but that Nato is _fabulous_.


----------



## cristu (Jan 8, 2018)

A sunny day


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

ry_mar said:


> Liking it on a bracelet:
> View attachment 13049455


Hey Hey!

Gimme back my bracelet!

It looks better on my Alpinist!

Ha Ha Ha Ha Now check it in the sun. This particular bracelet sparkles better than the OEM one.


----------



## optoroboto (Sep 3, 2014)

Just got this little gem. Definitely better in person!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

Dolph Lundgren wearing an aplinist ?








or wishful thinking !!!


----------



## nkwatchy (Feb 23, 2011)

Have had it on the OEM bracelet for ages, but just swapped to a Watchgecko brown croc and love it. Amazing quality for the price.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bmin (Apr 14, 2018)

Hi all.

After a while, my SARB017 has arrived. But with it has come an issue, it will not start. I have done the seiko shuffle as well as hand wound it for many minutes. The watch actually started ticking for about 15 seconds and stopped when I tried to screw the crown down. Is this a common issue?

I live in South Africa so I had to import it. 

Regards.


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

Bmin said:


> Hi all.
> 
> After a while, my SARB017 has arrived. But with it has come an issue, it will not start. I have done the seiko shuffle as well as hand wound it for many minutes. The watch actually started ticking for about 15 seconds and stopped when I tried to screw the crown down. Is this a common issue?
> 
> ...


this is not good at all !!


----------



## Pashenri (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Bmin said:


> Hi all.
> 
> After a while, my SARB017 has arrived. But with it has come an issue, it will not start. I have done the seiko shuffle as well as hand wound it for many minutes. The watch actually started ticking for about 15 seconds and stopped when I tried to screw the crown down. Is this a common issue?
> 
> ...


 Not common. You'll have to send it back.


----------



## cristu (Jan 8, 2018)

Sunset


----------



## wilson2 (Apr 14, 2018)

Bmin said:


> Hi all.
> 
> After a while, my SARB017 has arrived. But with it has come an issue, it will not start. I have done the seiko shuffle as well as hand wound it for many minutes. The watch actually started ticking for about 15 seconds and stopped when I tried to screw the crown down. Is this a common issue?
> 
> ...


Hi Bmin !

Sorry for you.

Your sarb017 may be magnetized.

I had the same issue with a skx013 i received from Hong Kong last february. It always stopped ticking after a few seconds. I thought it was out of order. Then i ordered a watch demagnetizer and i after i used it, the watch started working flawlessly.

Hope it will be the same for you. You should try.

Best regards.


----------



## Bmin (Apr 14, 2018)

wilson2 said:


> Hi Bmin !
> 
> Sorry for you.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the replies guys.

I shall get it tested tomorrow. Nothing worse than counting seconds for a month and a half only to find out your piece to arrive and is not working. Thank you for giving a slight bit of hope...if its not magnetism I wont hold it against you XD. Hold thumbs.


----------



## brookwood1971 (Mar 31, 2018)

New to the site and happy to contribute.

Have just got my Alpinist SARB017 from Japan directly and agree that the OEM strap not the best, so immediately got a new one. Watch is much nicer in real life


----------



## brookwood1971 (Mar 31, 2018)

Yeah, feel for you. It's not nice the waiting when you've spent your hard earned cash and then that happens.

Worst case scenario hopefully you'll just have to wait a while and the seller sends you another. Good luck.


----------



## brookwood1971 (Mar 31, 2018)

Yeah, feel for you. It's not nice the waiting when you've spent your hard earned cash and then that happens.

Worst case scenario hopefully you'll just have to wait a while and the seller sends you another. Good luck.



Bmin said:


> Hi all.
> 
> After a while, my SARB017 has arrived. But with it has come an issue, it will not start. I have done the seiko shuffle as well as hand wound it for many minutes. The watch actually started ticking for about 15 seconds and stopped when I tried to screw the crown down. Is this a common issue?
> 
> ...


----------



## Bmin (Apr 14, 2018)

Hey gents, after the watch not initially working, it suddenly started ticking away hours after receiving it. Lets see if it continues over night. It on my wife's arm for the time being, my 007 with a new strap (also collected today) is keeping me company.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

brookwood1971 said:


> New to the site and happy to contribute.
> 
> Have just got my Alpinist SARB017 from Japan directly and agree that the OEM strap not the best, so immediately got a new one. Watch is much nicer in real life.


You nailed it on the head.

I first saw it and actually fell for the compass bezel first then the dial.

But when I got it...

WOW! That dial!

The color really is HARD to capture in photographs. Really hard.

Now stare at it in various lights and see if you can count the greens..

(And I bet on 4-20 it'l have a few more shades of green)


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Bmin said:


> Hey gents, after the watch not initially working, it suddenly started ticking away hours after receiving it. Lets see if it continues over night. It on my wife's arm for the time being, my 007 with a new strap (also collected today) is keeping me company.


Sometimes the "hit it with a hammer" method works. 
Either that or you swung it up twice, down twice, left-right-left-right, then tapped the crown twice.

it's the secret code from the factory ya know. the Seiko-nami Code


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## Bmin (Apr 14, 2018)

Very pleased to post this after the initial hickup, it took the watch 10 hours to start ticking and those were highly disappointing hours.


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

Bmin said:


> Very pleased to post this after the initial hickup, it took the watch 10 hours to start ticking and those were highly disappointing hours.


in the end its all good ... good !!!


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## NovJoe (Mar 6, 2018)

Bmin said:


> Very pleased to post this after the initial hickup, it took the watch 10 hours to start ticking and those were highly disappointing hours.


Glad to know that it is ticking well now. Just keep monitoring it, especially when the power reserve is being used up and see if it restarts smoothly after winding it up again.


----------



## NovJoe (Mar 6, 2018)

galliano said:


>


Smart Looking Alpinist!


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

galliano said:


>


Those picture make me wanna buy a bracelet ... nice picture btw 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## a_carkhuff (Sep 30, 2017)

Getting this guy back in from a service tomorrow!


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

Two Japanese legends 









Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Love the Africa Twin!! Great combo there.



Fabrizio_Morini said:


> Two Japanese legends


IG: th3measure


----------



## harry-g (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

TheMeasure said:


> Love the Africa Twin!! Great combo there.
> 
> IG: th3measure


Thank you 

Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Cagey5 (Jun 17, 2015)

Just got mine from Seiya yesterday and absolutely love it. I'd already jumped in and bought the Sarb035 when it was discontinued and had pretty much given up on the Sarb017, but then got a message that Seiya had some back in stock again so I bit. I certainly don't regret it because that deep green dial is truly a thing of beauty and with the sun out today I couldn't stop looking at it.


----------



## hairy (Dec 16, 2011)

New bracelet for the alpinist from a fellow forum member. Makes the watch wear a little bolder!


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## DRobotic (Nov 1, 2017)

I've had mine for awhile, jealous of these shiney unmarred new ones.

Lately been liking it on this admiralty grey NATO.


----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)

Took my dog and the Alpinist for a walk.


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

Loving the green dial in bright sunshine!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steverockalot (Apr 9, 2017)

I bought an Alpinist after seeing this thread and studying the watch for a while but I ended up selling it fast as I'm used to bigger watches and found this one too small for me (despite my relatively small wrist at 6.75 in). I think it's the bezel to dial ratio that killed it for me. But I kept this pic though on an Blushark marine National NATO










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## barutanseijin (Sep 18, 2017)

steverockalot said:


> I bought an Alpinist after seeing this thread and studying the watch for a while but I ended up selling it fast as I'm used to bigger watches and found this one too small for me (despite my relatively small wrist at 6.75 in).


It looks like the lugs are just about at the edge of your wrist as it is. How much bigger could you really go?

The one size issue i have with the Alpinist is that it feels a bit heavy. (7" inch wrist here)


----------



## clee_168 (Aug 12, 2017)

I have been the owner of this watch for over 2 months now, and for some reason, it just hasn't quite clicked. Every time I wear it, there isn't a WOW factor like I get with my other watches, kind of a shame really >.<


----------



## harry-g (Jan 15, 2010)

clee_168 said:


> I have been the owner of this watch for over 2 months now, and for some reason, it just hasn't quite clicked. Every time I wear it, there isn't a WOW factor like I get with my other watches, kind of a shame really >.<


You just have to embrace the green really, that's all.


----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)

clee_168 said:


> I have been the owner of this watch for over 2 months now, and for some reason, it just hasn't quite clicked. Every time I wear it, there isn't a WOW factor like I get with my other watches, kind of a shame really >.<


That's fine you don't have to like every watch just because it's popular. I felt the same about the SARB035. Beautiful watch but I already have a nice Swiss white dial dress watch. IMO the SARB033/35 are dressier than people give them credit for. Not as versatile as people claim them to be. I mean, they're called baby grand seikos for a reason and the GS are classy dress watches. I often cringe when I see the 035/33 on NATOs.

Didn't click with me and I still have it. Thinking about selling the 035. Love my Alpinist and OG Cocktail though NEVER selling those.


----------



## RC65 (Dec 14, 2016)

I put mine on a Seiko bracelet shortly after I bought it as I vastly prefer bracelets, but every time I see it on the original leather (nice color, but too stiff for my tastes) I think I need to go back to leather for the Alpinist. There's just something about that watch that looks "right" with a brown leather band (and I don't *think* it's just the green dial...maybe it's the outdoor/compass vibe that's coming through).


----------



## harry-g (Jan 15, 2010)

RC65 said:


> I put mine on a Seiko bracelet shortly after I bought it as I vastly prefer bracelets, but every time I see it on the original leather (nice color, but too stiff for my tastes) I think I need to go back to leather for the Alpinist. There's just something about that watch that looks "right" with a brown leather band (and I don't *think* it's just the green dial...maybe it's the outdoor/compass vibe that's coming through).


The original leather is horrible at first but it will break in after a few weeks.


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

RC65 said:


> I put mine on a Seiko bracelet shortly after I bought it as I vastly prefer bracelets, but every time I see it on the original leather (nice color, but too stiff for my tastes) I think I need to go back to leather for the Alpinist. There's just something about that watch that looks "right" with a brown leather band (and I don't *think* it's just the green dial...maybe it's the outdoor/compass vibe that's coming through).


Colareb Tobacco


----------



## Antibes (Apr 24, 2018)

How to break the stiffness in two pictures 
Leave it like this after every wear on last hole and after few days it's perfect.









Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)

I agree. I think the stock Alpinist strap isn't given an opportunity by most Alpinist Owners. It needs time and patience to conform to your wrist. Mine is now very comfortable. IMO it is the best looking strap for the Alpinist.


----------



## Cagey5 (Jun 17, 2015)

When I opened the box I loved the strap and couldn't understand all the grief it got. Then I tried putting it on... boy is that strap stiff., but only really for an inch or so next to the lugs which makes the watch want to stand up above the wrist as though on stilts. But I'm gonna break it. I'm wearing it as I sleep at the moment and flex it each time I take it off. It's getting there, and I agree it's actually a great looking strap.


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

Loving the green through the AR dome today!









Does anyone know which canvas strap this is? Was posted a long time ago but can't seem to find which strap it is.


----------



## cristu (Jan 8, 2018)

Green on green grass ...


----------



## PsycProfPlum (Apr 17, 2013)

I was hoping to pick up a StrapCode Angus Jubilee but they are sold out currently. Does anyone know how often they come back in stock?

In the meantime, here's mine on Jack Foster Harvest Chromexcel.


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Always looking gorgeous









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

The sarb017 really has to be seen in the metal, as pictures never do it justice. I find myself wanting to check the time, just to get a glimpse of that dial.The alpinist really punches above its weight in all categories. At times its hard to justify the other watches in my collection that cost ocer 10 times the price.
Looks killer on the strapcode jubilee and strapcode oyster bracelet.


----------



## rnvnasara (Apr 1, 2017)

SARB017 is such a strap monster! Best combos I've seen are in a leather chocolate band!


----------



## Iandk (Mar 26, 2016)

If you're feeling adventurous, you could take some acetone, strip the plastic finish off the stock strap, and then recondition and rewax the leather.

Ended up with an interesting distressed colour, but alas my boot polishing skills still need some work, so it's not quite as shiny looking as I'd like.


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Hard to decide whether to go Explorer or Alpinist today......
Alpinist for the win today.


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)

In the forest. Stock strap.


----------



## kenryu (Mar 14, 2018)

With gold nato 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

kenryu said:


> With gold nato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW man!


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

kenryu said:


> With gold nato
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


is it the same arm ?


----------



## kenryu (Mar 14, 2018)

johnMcKlane said:


> is it the same arm ?


1,2 is my arm
Last one on my gf arm. She stole it 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Seiko bracelet on sale on eBay for $149.00. Coupon code "pmay4th" takes off 15% bringing the price down to $126.65 for US customers only.

Not bad for the real thing.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/SEIKO-M0TZ...LET-FOR-SARG005-SARG007-SARB017-/273189722662

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

Green gem on bracelet, loving it.


----------



## speeds (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

I've been wearing my SARB017 nearly non-stop since I got it a few months ago. I just love it. I've lost all interest in may SARB035, I think because the 017 is just more interesting. And a tad larger, which to my surprise I like. It also helps that it's much more accurate. I realize that's just luck...and it is not to Seiko's credit that two watches with the same movement should vary so. My 035 loses about 45 s/day. The 017 maybe 2 s/d, if that. The difference matters, I find. I used to think I didn't care, but it turns out that greater accuracy makes for an appreciably better experience.

The funny thing about the 017 is that if you were to describe it to me, i wouldn't think it would appeal. None of the design features are to my taste. Yet somehow the whole is greater than the sum of the parts.


----------



## mcnellyr (Nov 1, 2016)

Check out the green Barton Elite Silicone Quick Release Watch Band. Perfect color match, and the only silicone watch band I know of that ships with two strap lengths included. The shorter one was perfect for my 6.5" wrist. They have a clever locking feature that keeps the loose end of the strap secured, and quick release spring bars.

Bartonwatchbands.com

I don’t have enough post counts to show a pic or link to it. 

No affiliation. 

—Rick




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barrett (May 18, 2008)

mcnellyr : Got you covered - here's a pic of that band.


----------



## wibowo36 (May 31, 2015)

Found this bracelet at flea market for under $5, the end link doesn't quiet fit, at least is solid and cheap


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## mcnellyr (Nov 1, 2016)

Barrett said:


> mcnellyr : Got you covered - here's a pic of that band.
> 
> View attachment 13129557


That's the one! SARB017 looks great on it! Super comfortable too!


----------



## mcnellyr (Nov 1, 2016)

I have enough posts now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kenryu (Mar 14, 2018)

Relo60 said:


> View attachment 13131705
> View attachment 13131707


Looks so good. Is that Hirsch buffalo?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## speeds (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## Tanchinfeng89 (Jun 4, 2017)

speeds said:


>


 Hey! Can i check which jubilee bracelet is this exactly? Looks stunning. I'm still torn between Oyster or Jubilee though. Anyone here has both and can make a recommendation? 🙂


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Barrett said:


> mcnellyr : Got you covered - here's a pic of that band.
> 
> View attachment 13129557


I completely recommend those Barton Elite Silicone, a lot of quality for the money.


----------



## mcnellyr (Nov 1, 2016)

Btw, two of the eight Barton Elite Silicone watch bands I received had flaws. One had a small visible tear in it, and another (green one) had an unusual mis-match in color between the straps. 

In both cases Barton Watchbands replied to my emails promptly, and sent replacement watchbands immediately. They included a free extra watch band to compensate for the inconvenience once I discovered the green one was flawed too. 

Really great customer service!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

That green rubber strap looks great on there. Never would have thought to try that. |>


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

kenryu said:


> Looks so good. Is that Hirsch buffalo?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Sorry for the delay in response. Yes, it is a Hirsch Buffalo.

The green silicone Barton quick release strap looks great on the Alpinist.


----------



## mcnellyr (Nov 1, 2016)

mplsabdullah said:


> That green rubber strap looks great on there. Never would have thought to try that. |>


It looks good on the Barton Elite Silicone tan strap too.


----------



## hedd (May 21, 2018)

Guys, I've been wanting one of these for a while, but couldn't justify the purchase. This popped up on amazon with an inventory of 1, so I pulled the trigger.









Do I win or lose? The price is gone now and it's back up to 550 through another seller.


----------



## hedd (May 21, 2018)

Not sure why this double posted.


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

New strap for my alpinist. Love how it makes the dial even more green!


----------



## Wakamatsu (Sep 10, 2016)

hedd said:


> Guys, I've been wanting one of these for a while, but couldn't justify the purchase. This popped up on amazon with an inventory of 1, so I pulled the trigger.
> 
> View attachment 13155345
> 
> ...


Very much a win for you.


----------



## hedd (May 21, 2018)

Wakamatsu said:


> Very much a win for you.


I just wonder if it's a returned item with some subtle defect, or fake or something. Haven't seen one that cheap in a long time.


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

hedd said:


> I just wonder if it's a returned item with some subtle defect, or fake or something. Haven't seen one that cheap in a long time.


I bought the same watch, shipped and sold by Amazon, on 12/14/17 for the exact same price. Mine came with a Seiko USA 2 year warranty, and came in a different box than the JDM version.

What warranty did the listing say it came with?


----------



## hedd (May 21, 2018)

PetrosD said:


> I bought the same watch, shipped and sold by Amazon, on 12/14/17 for the exact same price. Mine came with a Seiko USA 2 year warranty, and came in a different box than the JDM version.
> 
> What warranty did the listing say it came with?


Oh. I slammed it so hard I didn't even look at that. Actually it says it's got a 2 year amazon warranty and no Seiko warranty. That would be a bummer. Grey market I guess?


----------



## hedd (May 21, 2018)

Hmmm there are some strapcode oysters up, but brushed/polished combo. I think I would prefer all brushed. What do y'all think?


----------



## Gemeinagent (Jan 26, 2015)

Completely brushed looks better imho. Except when the middle links are golden. Then go for polished. 

Better yet, try to find a SARB015 bracelet.


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

I'm going to see if I can get a better pic of the watch on this strap. I think it's a sharp combination, personally.

And for what it's worth, the brushed/polished bracelet is pretty fantastic. Not too flashy at all, in my opinion, and looks great in the Alpinist









Sent courtesy of Delos, Inc


----------



## hedd (May 21, 2018)

tommyboy31 said:


> I'm going to see if I can get a better pic of the watch on this strap. I think it's a sharp combination, personally.
> 
> And for what it's worth, the brushed/polished bracelet is pretty fantastic. Not too flashy at all, in my opinion, and looks great in the Alpinist
> 
> Sent courtesy of Delos, Inc


I think it looks great in their stock photo. I'm not sure how often I'll use the bracelet because so many bands look so great. It's surprising how many color combos work with a face so vibrant.

Oh, and what band is that?


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

hedd said:


> I think it looks great in their stock photo. I'm not sure how often I'll use the bracelet because so many bands look so great. It's surprising how many color combos work with a face so vibrant.
> 
> Oh, and what band is that?


The Alpinist really looks best on straps.

It's a Hadley Roma Swiss army style.









Sent courtesy of Delos, Inc


----------



## cristu (Jan 8, 2018)

Original bracelet


----------



## hedd (May 21, 2018)

Well, It's a bit daintier than I was expecting on my 7.5 incher. You all have some small wrists. 

It's still a wearable size, and it sure is purdy. I just need to get used to the adjustment from my 42mm watches. I'm hoping a non-tapered NATO will help a bit.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

hedd said:


> Well, It's a bit daintier than I was expecting on my 7.5 incher. You all have some small wrists.
> 
> It's still a wearable size, and it sure is purdy. I just need to get used to the adjustment from my 42mm watches. I'm hoping a non-tapered NATO will help a bit.


Hedd- if you want it to sit and feel bigger try a leather NATO.
My first strap was a green leather NATO for my Alpinist. I loved it but the watch was too tall with it on. 
I have to say it did make the watch feel and what much bigger, and the dark green looked good!
I even cut the 2nd strap underneath so it's really a leather "zulu" strap
(sorry about the color- it's the only good pic I had before I took off the NATO)









I too have 7.5 inch wrists, but like my watches 40mm or less. 
Maybe it's bein' over 50; maybe it's 'cuz I hit bigger watches on things too much.

Thanks!
Hope this helps,
AlaskaJohnboy


----------



## hedd (May 21, 2018)

Thanks! I am already coming to terms with the size. I swear it gets bigger and more normal looking every time I look down. Now the 42mm Valjoux 7750 that I've been wearing looks enormous. I'll take pictures when I get my gecko NATOs (admiralty and shiny desert sand).


----------



## iBlake (Jan 1, 2017)

So sad they discountinued this one. looks soooo good I wish I could buy one RN


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

So I bought the Seiko bracelet from an eBay seller in Japan early May. It arrived to my post office on Monday but was never delivered.

After a few calls, the post office found a picture of the package. Apparently it was sent back to the sender because there was no delivery address on the package. Just my name and zip code.

ARGH!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vzan (Mar 4, 2014)

Alpinist on Hadley-Roma MS855 Brown Leather


----------



## Leeh97 (Dec 13, 2015)

Moved to Hong Kong for work recently. There seems to be some stock of this left in HK and China through Japan sellers. I picked one up 1 month ago for $370, it was a seller in Japan who has a store in Alibaba. It gets shipped from Japan. Verified mine was real by checking the movement but I had no doubts since the fit and finish were first rate. Of the 20 or so stores that advertise it, about 1/3 were sold out but the remaining had stock. Of the remaining, I would estimate that half sold them for reasonable price ($400 or less) so it makes getting one of these at a reasonable price pretty easy. Miss home but happy about this.


----------



## King8888 (Mar 4, 2018)

Just curious, what does the crown on 4 o clock position do?


----------



## Leeh97 (Dec 13, 2015)

Rotates the Compass


----------



## Aceboy (Feb 4, 2018)

Hi guys, I’m desperate to get one of theses beauties on my wrist, any help will be greatly appreciated.
Please help a hopeful chap from England...........


----------



## Aceboy (Feb 4, 2018)

Hi guys, I’m desperate to get one of theses beauties on my wrist, any help will be greatly appreciated.
Please help a hopeful chap from England...........


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

You can find it new in eBay for roughly more than 400 euro. 

Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## King8888 (Mar 4, 2018)

Leeh97 said:


> Rotates the Compass


 thank you


----------



## Aceboy (Feb 4, 2018)

Fabrizio_Morini said:


> You can find it new in eBay for roughly more than 400 euro.
> 
> Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


I'm a bit wary about buying it from eBay unless someone knows a really reliable seller that sells the genuine article, does anyone know one?


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

Check gizmo outlets in eBay, it should sell from Ireland (traingulating from Hong Kong?) and it is reliable as seller. Of course you won't have any guarantee. For that you should consider to buy from Seiyajapan but I think that he doesn't have any more this product in stock.


Aceboy said:


> I'm a bit wary about buying it from eBay unless someone knows a really reliable seller that sells the genuine article, does anyone know one?


Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## cristu (Jan 8, 2018)

http://www.shoppinginjapan.net/alpinist-sarb017


----------



## JJ LeCool (May 22, 2018)

Hi, I have been lurking around for a while and just joined. This thread actually led me to purchase the Alpinist which I have put on a one piece shell cordovan strap. Not sure if it's Horween as this was just a hand me down from my brother.


----------



## JJ LeCool (May 22, 2018)

Double posted, not sure how to delete.


----------



## hedd (May 21, 2018)

I've got a really dumb christmas in July party coming up, and I'm tempted to get a red croco-calf strap. Is there any precedent? It might even look good enough for a tongue-in-cheek regular christmas week thing.

This is the idea, but I'm not paying that much for a gimmick of course:

https://www.strapcode.com/store/20m...semi-curved-watch-strap-stitching-p-3947.html


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

hedd said:


> I've got a really dumb christmas in July party coming up, and I'm tempted to get a red croco-calf strap. Is there any precedent? It might even look good enough for a tongue-in-cheek regular christmas week thing.
> 
> This is the idea, but I'm not paying that much for a gimmick of course:
> 
> https://www.strapcode.com/store/20m...semi-curved-watch-strap-stitching-p-3947.html


Gotta be honest, I'd probably wear that strap with the Alpinist not even as a little gimmick. Might look sharp together.

Sent courtesy of Delos, Inc


----------



## Leeh97 (Dec 13, 2015)

Aceboy said:


> Hi guys, I'm desperate to get one of theses beauties on my wrist, any help will be greatly appreciated.
> Please help a hopeful chap from England...........


Try alibaba and an agent, if they serve the UK. As I said there are quite a few still available and in the range of 370 to 420 USD. I was new to Hong Kong and alibaba was very convenient. At first I was hesitant to buy from alibaba but tried it (being the largest e-commerce site in the world there is a fair amount of trust). Also sellers are very eager to please due to fear of poor reviews. I have made over 100 purchases on ebay and was cheated 3 times. I have made almost 50 purchases on alibaba over the past 10 months and 100% happy.


----------



## 65rob (Oct 30, 2014)

Had for sale on ebay, moment of madness averted back on leather


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

You know gals and guys,

With all the watches in my sig I try to rotate them around to get fair treatment. (and will probably lighten up the load-- my better half is complaining that they are spreading in to her half of the drawer)

But I find myself putting on my Alpinist more often than anything else. It just feels solid.

That and half the time I find myself looking at it, admiring the beautiful dial, and forgetting to look at the time.
then I have to look at it again to see what the time is.

Thanks!
AlaskaJohnboy


----------



## Cedyan (May 31, 2018)

My SARB017 just came back from overhaul and I also recieved today my Fortress Haveston strap.
What a wonderfull day!!


----------



## Cedyan (May 31, 2018)

!


----------



## grovester (Apr 11, 2018)

That nato color works so well with the 017. Great combo.


----------



## hedd (May 21, 2018)

Cedyan said:


> My SARB017 just came back from overhaul and I also recieved today my Fortress Haveston strap.
> What a wonderfull day!!


I love it, and wish I had gotten that instead of zuludiver admiralty, which is incoming.


----------



## cadfax (May 27, 2018)

Nice pick with the warm leather toned strap! Really compliments the green face.


----------



## A1exF (May 30, 2018)

Trying out a suede leather strap.


----------



## speeds (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## hedd (May 21, 2018)

People should be legally required to link their band when they post pictures.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

hedd said:


> People should be legally required to link their band when they post pictures.


why not just ask politely about what you are interested in?


----------



## hedd (May 21, 2018)

taike said:


> why not just ask politely about what you are interested in?


Because it's all of them -- and also I was just joking around.


----------



## JustifyTheMeans (Feb 3, 2018)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

JustifyTheMeans said:


> View attachment 13191715


*sigh* that looks nice in the sun!
Now I am gonna have to wear mine tomorrow just to stare at it some more!


----------



## JustifyTheMeans (Feb 3, 2018)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> *sigh* that looks nice in the sun!
> Now I am gonna have to wear mine tomorrow just to stare at it some more!


Haha. Yep! I actually found myself staring at it on the train and watching it change colours in the light. I just had to whip out my phone and take a photo.


----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

Finally picked one of these up after years of admiring them from afar -- bought it late last week, and by today the price had gone up by 30%. NOS examples must be getting very thin on the ground indeed.


----------



## Antibes (Apr 24, 2018)

Lovely green on green! Proper start of this day.









Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## fagyalllo (Apr 26, 2015)

Lighted by SBBN033


----------



## kenryu (Mar 14, 2018)

Alpinist with rice farms









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Raad (Jun 10, 2018)

I've always had a thing for watches, but I've only ever owned 2 quartz pieces. I saw the Tissot Le Locle Powermatic and wanted to purchase it.

Going through different forums and Youtube videos landed me on this one. I'm in love with it! So much so that I desperately hunted for one and finally found an Ebay seller in Japan to sell it for $470 (I'm in India). Just bought a dark brown Atlas strap from TheStrapShop as well. Now all I can do is wait and admire your watches.


----------



## Raad (Jun 10, 2018)

Whoops, double posted.


----------



## Cedyan (May 31, 2018)

Just got my new Haveston M-1944C strap. It's my second Haveston strap and I love them on my Alpinist. I think I will order my third one, the M1936 A2.


----------



## situ (Apr 21, 2017)

Hello. What's a good comfortable and slim SS bracelet for this watch in the $50 range? The ones I see are $100+. Thanks.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

I love my bracelet and it was $40 on Flea-Bay. (Post #2105 in this forum)

***Official SARB017 Seiko Alpinist thread*** - Page 211


----------



## situ (Apr 21, 2017)

Thanks.


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

situ said:


> Hello. What's a good comfortable and slim SS bracelet for this watch in the $50 range? The ones I see are $100+. Thanks.


Your best bet might be to buy an Invicta 8926OB (you can sometimes get these in the $60 range) and use the bracelet from it. Although the end links are not solid, it's a great fit on the Alpinist. And, you'll get the Invicta watch head that goes great on NATO straps. I did exactly that until I bought a Strap code bracelet for my Alpinist.


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

I have a watchgecko oyster bracelet and fits well. Use code whatchuseek for a 10% discount. 

Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## CarlosB (Jul 13, 2017)

I purchased the Strapcode Angus Jubilee (100$ range) and I am very impressed with the build quality - its definitely a great bracelet and worth the money. Will definitely get more of their straps to put on my other Seikos. Only thing I don't like is the clasp it came with (Strapcode V-Clasp) as it is quite bulky and ruins the look a bit. Has anyone some suggestions for a alternative (best case Seiko branded) - preferred are options without diving extension.

Thanks


----------



## hedd (May 21, 2018)

I can't get my D3a7ab seiko strap to fit properly because there is only one micro-adjustment. If I add a link, it falls down my wrist. Remove a link and adjust and it makes painful imprints. Any recommendations?

Maybe a strapcode clasp?


----------



## cristu (Jan 8, 2018)

I know what you're saying 
I'm in the same situation. If I'm removing one links it's too loose but I wear it like that.

Don't know about another clasp replacement. If I remove the clasp will it go with the two small links.


----------



## CarlosB (Jul 13, 2017)

The Strapcode Clasps that have 6 micro adjustment holes are quite thick in my impression... wouldn't put in on the seiko bracelet. probably the regular Seiko Sports clasp would be the best fit... also considering this one for my Angus Jubilee. Probably will give the Marinemaster ratcheting Clasp a shot.


----------



## cristu (Jan 8, 2018)

I was thinking about Super 3D Oyster watch band with Solid Submariner Clasp or separately to attach to my D3A7-B1 but original Seiko bracelet it's about 3mm thick and Submariner thickness is about 3.4mm.


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

Watchgecko bracelet. The clasp has 3 holes for adjustment and it fits good.









Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## CarlosB (Jul 13, 2017)

Here is mine on the Angus with the mentioned clasp... definitely too bulky in my opinion. Would not recommend to buy this clasp for that watch/bracelet combo.










Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

I like that Jubilee, though I agree with you on the clasp. Maybe the sarb should look better with a vintage Jubilee clasp. 

Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## hedd (May 21, 2018)

cristu said:


> I know what you're saying
> I'm in the same situation. If I'm removing one links it's too loose but I wear it like that.
> 
> Don't know about another clasp replacement. If I remove the clasp will it go with the two small links.


I've got the same question. How do you remove the clasp on this thing? It doesn't have a springbar on one side, but looks like it has a different type of pin in the connection.


----------



## CarlosB (Jul 13, 2017)

Fabrizio_Morini said:


> I like that Jubilee, though I agree with you on the clasp. Maybe the sarb should look better with a vintage Jubilee clasp.
> 
> Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


Great idea... thx

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## cristu (Jan 8, 2018)

hedd said:


> I've got the same question. How do you remove the clasp on this thing? It doesn't have a springbar on one side, but looks like it has a different type of pin in the connection.


The pin is non-removable


----------



## hedd (May 21, 2018)

cristu said:


> The pin is non-removable


Wow. Great post. Thank you!

I guess that means that the strapcode button champher clasp is not compatible with this bracelet?

In other words: There is no place for a spring bar on that side?


----------



## cristu (Jan 8, 2018)

Since is sold as it is, I think you can put spingbars on both sides. Anyway strpcode clasp is too big for this OEM bracelet and I will keep it as it is.


----------



## fray92 (Mar 1, 2017)

SARB017 on Strapcode Super 3D Oyster bracelet with Submariner slasp (polished centre links)

Video: https://i.imgur.com/XSLdEzm.gifv


----------



## situ (Apr 21, 2017)

Bought this from Amazon. Hope it isnt too thick or heavy.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07CP39K8Z/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## situ (Apr 21, 2017)

Bought this from Amazon. Hope it isnt too thick or heavy.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07CP39K8Z/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

situ said:


> Bought this from Amazon. Hope it isnt too thick or heavy.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07CP39K8Z/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Hmmmm Give us a pic when you get it. I have not seen the Alpinist on an engineer bracelet.
Looks interesting!


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Doddste (Sep 6, 2013)

capt-dim said:


> View attachment 13220593


Awesome photo!!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Back in club after 3 years


----------



## jmoneyfh (Dec 28, 2012)

CarlosB said:


> The Strapcode Clasps that have 6 micro adjustment holes are quite thick in my impression... wouldn't put in on the seiko bracelet. probably the regular Seiko Sports clasp would be the best fit... also considering this one for my Angus Jubilee. Probably will give the Marinemaster ratcheting Clasp a shot.


I used the clasp off the strapcode oyster bracelet for my skx007. It has 3 micro adjust holes and fits much better. Try emailing them and see how much they would charge for a 3 hole clasp?

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## situ (Apr 21, 2017)

The stock strap is really stiff but I think I will just wear it for now.


----------



## situ (Apr 21, 2017)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Hmmmm Give us a pic when you get it. I have not seen the Alpinist on an engineer bracelet.
> Looks interesting!


I returned it. It did not look right. I'm just using the stock leather strap for now. It isnt horrible but it certainly is stiff.


----------



## Barrett (May 18, 2008)

situ said:


> View attachment 13221573
> 
> View attachment 13221575
> 
> ...


Do consider changing the buckle for a deployant. I still use the stock strap, and this change pretty much transformed the wearing experience.


----------



## situ (Apr 21, 2017)

Barrett said:


> Do consider changing the buckle for a deployant. I still use the stock strap, and this change pretty much transformed the wearing experience.


Thanks. I already ordered another bracelet. It seems fine for now. The watch seems to have gained about 10s over night though. Let's see where it is at after a few more days of wearing it.


----------



## situ (Apr 21, 2017)

View attachment 13221573

View attachment 13221575


The stock strap is really stiff but I think I will just wear it for now.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

situ said:


> View attachment 13221573
> 
> View attachment 13221575
> 
> ...


just put some oil on it and work it in your hands. that should soften it up.


----------



## JCrew (Oct 14, 2017)

Barrett said:


> Do consider changing the buckle for a deployant. I still use the stock strap, and this change pretty much transformed the wearing experience.
> 
> View attachment 13221587


Nice looking clasp. Source?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barrett (May 18, 2008)

JCrew said:


> Nice looking clasp. Source?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Long Island Watch:

https://www.longislandwatch.com/Deployant_Clasp_s/1853.htm


----------



## Barrett (May 18, 2008)

(Double-post...wish there was an obvious Delete option here.)


----------



## YanKristian (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Took the Alpinist out fishing last night.
18 and 24 inches long outta Goldstream Creek!

Yes I am gonna eat them-- making Pickled Pike.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## ChevyKevy (Feb 17, 2018)

I 'finally' get to join the club in a few days! Looking at this thread has me anxious as ever!


----------



## Cheddar (May 2, 2018)

Hello, Alpinist fans! I got in on last Thursday's Amazon availability. However, when it showed up, my watch had a few apparent small water spots on the bezel and crystal. It was in a larger, white Seiko box instead of the long, thin box you usually see in unboxing photos. And it had this tag:










My understanding was that the Alpinist had sapphire, not Hardlex. Can anyone offer any insights on what might be going on here?


----------



## CarlosB (Jul 13, 2017)

Cheddar said:


> Hello, Alpinist fans! I got in on last Thursday's Amazon availability. However, when it showed up, my watch had a few apparent small water spots on the bezel and crystal. It was in a larger, white Seiko box instead of the long, thin box you usually see in unboxing photos. And it had this tag:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, it should've sapphire glas... maybe just a falsely printed label... care to share some more pics of the watch? Don't know if there are any Alpinist fakes out there.

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## kenryu (Mar 14, 2018)

I really love it










Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheddar (May 2, 2018)

CarlosB said:


> Yes, it should've sapphire glas... maybe just a falsely printed label... care to share some more pics of the watch? Don't know if there are any Alpinist fakes out there.
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Certainly!

The watch in box:










Dial on pillow:










Back:










Close-up:










And a small, small scratch (seen here through 10x loupe) that was on the bezel when it arrived:










I haven't worn the watch yet, as I'm still deciding whether to return it to Amazon. I've been timing it in the box, and so far it's about 7 seconds fast over the past 13 hours, which also seems more than I'd have expected.


----------



## cristu (Jan 8, 2018)

It seems to be legitimate only the label spec are wrong. As for the accuracy 6R15 have an accuracy of -15 to +25 seconds per day.


----------



## jagv428 (Jan 18, 2018)

Usually comes in a flat long box.... Atleast mine came in that way


Cheddar said:


> Certainly!
> 
> The watch in box:
> 
> ...


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## CarlosB (Jul 13, 2017)

Cheddar said:


> Certainly!
> 
> The watch in box:
> 
> ...


That doesn't look like the original box, maybe this watch was once returned to amazon and they just repackaged it. Would also explain the scratches...

My Alpinist runs pretty accurate, just had it in the timegrapher app which showed +4 seconds per day... in my perception it should be even less as I rarely have to adjust it.

I wouldn't worry about your values though, if you decide to keep it just give it to a watchmaker to regulate it.


----------



## hedd (May 21, 2018)

CarlosB said:


> Yes, it should've sapphire glas... maybe just a falsely printed label... care to share some more pics of the watch? Don't know if there are any Alpinist fakes out there.
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


I had exactly the same package with exactly the same tag and box and a Seiko US warranty. I freaked out a little bit about it, but took it to a seiko dealer who said it looked brand new. I called the seiko USA warranty department, who said that they absolutely honor watches sold by amazon services. So then I decided to just enjoy the watch.

It keeps nearly perfect time, and the crystal seems fine *shrug*.

I also noticed that the leather band looks a little lighter and higher contrast than other pictures I've seen.


----------



## hedd (May 21, 2018)

kenryu said:


> I really love it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want that exact band. What is it?


----------



## Cheddar (May 2, 2018)

darklight111 said:


>


Alpinist with Filson -- quite an appropriate and stylish combination, IMO.


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)

Thanks Cheddar


----------



## kenryu (Mar 14, 2018)

hedd said:


> I want that exact band. What is it?


Hirsch liberty honey brown

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## BudLynn (Nov 28, 2012)

After a quick return and rebuy via Amazon yesterday, I can now officially be part of the group. Tossed it on some cheapo strap until a handmade I ordered arrives. Gonna take me a while to get used to the small size of this guy, definitely the smallest watch in my collection.


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

hedd said:


> I had exactly the same package with exactly the same tag and box and a Seiko US warranty. I freaked out a little bit about it, but took it to a seiko dealer who said it looked brand new. I called the seiko USA warranty department, who said that they absolutely honor watches sold by amazon services. So then I decided to just enjoy the watch.
> 
> It keeps nearly perfect time, and the crystal seems fine *shrug*.
> 
> I also noticed that the leather band looks a little lighter and higher contrast than other pictures I've seen.


Same with me. I bought my Alpinist in December, shipped and sold by Amazon with a Seiko USA warranty and warranty card in the box. Also had the same Hardlex tag and the same box as in the recent pictures.


----------



## det55 (Apr 19, 2017)

Grillin'


----------



## Cheddar (May 2, 2018)

Well, taking 'er out for the first time today. Threw on a brown perlon I had laying around...


----------



## cjmarsh (May 28, 2018)

Joined the Alpinist club this week, trying it out on a Premium Nato strap from Crown & Buckle in Moss color. Very pleased with it so far.


----------



## hedd (May 21, 2018)

Are there any nylon natos that have particularly hefty and high quality hardware? I'm spoiled by my glycine factory nato. I want a big buckle as would be on a leather strap. 

I'm thinking of trying haveston next. Another nice thing about the glycine is that the control rings are longer and you can angle them in either direction and they stay against your wrist.


----------



## Cedyan (May 31, 2018)

Hiking in Japan, never without my Alpinist!


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

Cedyan said:


> Hiking in Japan, never without my Alpinist!
> 
> View attachment 13240813
> 
> ...


where are you !?


----------



## Cedyan (May 31, 2018)

I'm living in Kobe, the picture is from the Mt Rokko nearby.


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Flight arrived in Cali yesterday.


----------



## Cheddar (May 2, 2018)

The green and white, with a brown strap, looked right at home at the ballpark tonight.


----------



## Mazzman (Jan 25, 2012)

Barrett said:


> Long Island Watch:
> 
> https://www.longislandwatch.com/Deployant_Clasp_s/1853.htm


Do you remember if you got the Polished or Brushed stainless clasp? Hard to tell from the pix.

Thanks!


----------



## Mazzman (Jan 25, 2012)

kenryu said:


> I really love it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a great color band. Where did you get it / what model?


----------



## kenryu (Mar 14, 2018)

Mazzman said:


> That is a great color band. Where did you get it / what model?


It is Hirsch liberty honey brown, i bought it from ebay. In my opinion hirsch is really make best quality of leather strap, if you want to see another type i suggest you to look hirsch bufallo brown it also matched very well with alpinist

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Barrett (May 18, 2008)

Mazzman said:


> Do you remember if you got the Polished or Brushed stainless clasp? Hard to tell from the pix.
> 
> Thanks!


I got the brushed-finish version: I just feel the finish works nicest with both the watch and strap. I think it also deals with potential scratches better.

Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


----------



## asushane (Feb 21, 2013)

Desert mountains + Alpinist


----------



## typer100 (Jun 18, 2018)

Got this in the mail yesterday. Switched bracelet with a Presage SSA263.


----------



## typer100 (Jun 18, 2018)

Sorry double post.


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

I had a small walk after work and took the Alpinist with me 









Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Deep.Eye (Jul 17, 2016)

Does anyone know if the Strapcode jubilee is ever going to be back in stock?


----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

Deep.Eye said:


> Does anyone know if the Strapcode jubilee is ever going to be back in stock?


I've been waiting a while also. I did see that the original SARB bracelets are (or were) back in stock at Seiya.

best,

k


----------



## hedd (May 21, 2018)

I accidentally got both a strapcode oyster and a Seiko bracelet from seiya. The Seiko looks and feels so much better. It was really surprising. I wish it had one more microadjustment though.


----------



## typer100 (Jun 18, 2018)

Cheddar said:


> Hello, Alpinist fans! I got in on last Thursday's Amazon availability. However, when it showed up, my watch had a few apparent small water spots on the bezel and crystal. It was in a larger, white Seiko box instead of the long, thin box you usually see in unboxing photos. And it had this tag:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same story here. Same box, tag, etc... Not a new watch. Since I'm in Canada it would have been a PITA to return. The reason I've ordered from the US was the price. 356$ was hard to beat. I still called Amazon to complain. They offered me some Amazon credit.


----------



## hedd (May 21, 2018)

typer100 said:


> Same story here. Same box, tag, etc... Not a new watch. Since I'm in Canada it would have been a PITA to return. The reason I've ordered from the US was the price. 356$ was hard to beat. I still called Amazon to complain. They offered me some Amazon credit.


You think it's a refurb? I really don't know what the story is, but mine seems fine.


----------



## typer100 (Jun 18, 2018)

hedd said:


> You think it's a refurb? I really don't know what the story is, but mine seems fine.


Mine is fine too. But we all agree that the box and tags are all wrong. So what is the most plausible reason for the different box/tags? Return? Well I usually return my stuff to Amazon, in the original box. Especially a 400$ watch. It usually helps to get my full refund quickly.

So my only other explication would be a refurb.

Problem now is resale value. Wrong box and tags. How do you explain that to the buyer?

Envoyé de mon XT1650 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## hedd (May 21, 2018)

I hear you. I guess boxes and tags are going to be the least of my worries after all the wear I put on this guy. Never even considered returning it considering the 25% discount off of other importers and the 2 year US warranty. 

I'm guessing this is how they have to handle returns. You can't just reattach the tags and send it back out. People tinker with watches so much, and there are so many fakes. I bet they have a blanket policy to send watches back to the manufacturer to be certified.


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

Kirkawall said:


> I've been waiting a while also. I did see that the original SARB bracelets are (or were) back in stock at Seiya.
> 
> best,
> 
> k


They are. I got an email a couple of days ago and jumped on it.

Looks like they're still in stock for now. I decided I had to have one as I wasn't sure whether they'd start becoming scare now the Alpinist has been discontinued.


----------



## CarlosB (Jul 13, 2017)

Aid1987 said:


> They are. I got an email a couple of days ago and jumped on it.
> 
> Looks like they're still in stock for now. I decided I had to have one as I wasn't sure whether they'd start becoming scare now the Alpinist has been discontinued.


Have to say that the original bracelet looks great... is it worth the ~160$? Price seems quite steep to me... knowing the oem seiko bracelet quality.

Any experience out there?


----------



## xrentonx (Jun 21, 2018)

typer100 said:


> Same story here. Same box, tag, etc... Not a new watch. Since I'm in Canada it would have been a PITA to return. The reason I've ordered from the US was the price. 356$ was hard to beat. I still called Amazon to complain. They offered me some Amazon credit.


Looks like I'm not the only one who got in on that Amazon deal a little while back. I got the exact same thing as you guys. It came in a more cubed box with the same "Hardlex" tag and all of the manuals and warranty card. The watch looks great otherwise and I don't care about the box being different. I'm hoping the tags are just typos and this is truly sapphire. I'm almost certain to keep mine since I don't resell my stuff often. I thought about opening the caseback to check the movement to make sure it wasn't messed with or swapped with a lesser movement but the watch hacks just fine and seems to be keeping accurate time. I'd hate to open it up to find the movement is correct and then possibly compromise the 20bar rating (is that a thing that can happen?). I need to observe it for a few more days and do a closer inspection on the weekend.

I'm just getting back into watches and I'm happy to be among the SARB017 owners now. This thing is beautiful 

I'm new here too. Hi, all!


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

CarlosB said:


> Have to say that the original bracelet looks great... is it worth the ~160$? Price seems quite steep to me... knowing the oem seiko bracelet quality.
> 
> Any experience out there?


Who knows. I've heard good things about it, but is it worth the money? To me I hope so, the Alpinist will always be a keeper as it's what I wore on my wedding day so for $160 I'm willing to give it a go.

Note that the ones on eBay are going for above RRP so I'm sure it could be sold on second hand for close to retail if you didn't get on with it.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

xrentonx said:


> Looks like I'm not the only one who got in on that Amazon deal a little while back. I got the exact same thing as you guys. It came in a more cubed box with the same "Hardlex" tag and all of the manuals and warranty card. The watch looks great otherwise and I don't care about the box being different. I'm hoping the tags are just typos and this is truly sapphire. I'm almost certain to keep mine since I don't resell my stuff often. I thought about opening the caseback to check the movement to make sure it wasn't messed with or swapped with a lesser movement but the watch hacks just fine and seems to be keeping accurate time. I'd hate to open it up to find the movement is correct and then possibly compromise the 20bar rating (is that a thing that can happen?). I need to observe it for a few more days and do a closer inspection on the weekend.
> 
> I'm just getting back into watches and I'm happy to be among the SARB017 owners now. This thing is beautiful
> 
> I'm new here too. Hi, all!


I think if you open up the back, and re-grease (lightly) the gasket and put the back on snug, not rocket-tight, but snugly, then you'll be fine with the water resistance. 
I have opened mine up (and pics are in here somewhere) and then been swimming in a few places.
Took it twice in the hot springs too, and never with a worry or a leak.


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

hedd said:


> Are there any nylon natos that have particularly hefty and high quality hardware? I'm spoiled by my glycine factory nato. I want a big buckle as would be on a leather strap.
> 
> I'm thinking of trying haveston next. Another nice thing about the glycine is that the control rings are longer and you can angle them in either direction and they stay against your wrist.


Absolutely recommend Haveston, my favorite natos out there. Their m1936 strap looks perfect on the Alpinist

Sent courtesy of Delos, Inc


----------



## jagv428 (Jan 18, 2018)

Yes for Haveston... The field set will arrive in a few days... I was skeptical about these before as I felt they were too thick... But the updated ones with single pass look amazing

Will post the pics with my Alpinist when they arrive


tommyboy31 said:


> Absolutely recommend Haveston, my favorite natos out there. Their m1936 strap looks perfect on the Alpinist
> 
> Sent courtesy of Delos, Inc


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheddar (May 2, 2018)

Trying out a new NATO today. Seems to fit the "Alpinist" theme.


----------



## CarlosB (Jul 13, 2017)

Alpinist with strapcode Angus Jubilee now upgraded with MM300 clasp. Clasp makes a pretty good impression so far...


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## Antibes (Apr 24, 2018)

It's really like father and son... 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## zorbyss. (Jul 2, 2018)

Hey guys! Greetings from Malaysia. I've just got into watch collecting and this is actually my first post on WUS.
I've just inherited a Rolex Datejust 16233 from my dad and it sparked my interest into watches.
Watch collecting is still fairly new to me, I've picked up a SKX007 and love it SO MUCH.
I'm current eyeing on the SARB017 for my last budget collection b
The SARB017 can be picked up for USD 470.00 BNIB here in Malaysia. I know it's discontinued, hence the inflated price.
I'm just wondering if the asking price still worth paying for? The only alternatives that I know of is Tissot Visodate and Hamilton Khaki King.
However, there's just something about the SARB017 that makes me want it so badly.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## zorbyss. (Jul 2, 2018)

DUPLICATED.


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

zorbyss. said:


> The SARB017 can be picked up for USD 470.00 BNIB here in Malaysia. I know it's discontinued, hence the inflated price.
> I'm just wondering if the asking price still worth paying for? The only alternatives that I know of is Tissot Visodate and Hamilton Khaki King.
> However, there's just something about the SARB017 that makes me want it so badly.
> 
> Thanks a lot!


Welcome along Z!

I can't say if the Alpinist is worth the money to you but for me, I would say it is.

It's a fantastic watch and well finished for the money. Could you get better value for money on another watch at a similar price point? I'm sure you could but the SARB is a lovely, unique piece and I never tire of wearing it.

It's also very versatile considering the green dial and gold indices and looks great on leather, natos, perlons and bracelets.

Let us know what you decide.

Edit:

The Hammy is a favourite around here as is the Visodate. I actually have the black Visodate as well but as much as I love it it doesn't get a massive amount of wrist time as I'm a casual dresser so sports watches are my go to.


----------



## hedd (May 21, 2018)

Does anyone have and Erica MN they can throw on their Alpinist and take some pictures? I want to see some different color combos and particularly how the greens look together. 

Thanks!


----------



## smileyphaze (Jan 13, 2018)

Does anyone know if there are any plans for an updated Alpinist style watch in future?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

smileyphaze said:


> Does anyone know if there are any plans for an updated Alpinist style watch in future?


https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=4739571


----------



## smileyphaze (Jan 13, 2018)

I meant an updated Alpinist made by Seiko, but that is very interesting as well, thanks!


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## jagv428 (Jan 18, 2018)

Today going monochrome black with custom martu slim leather strap









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## zorbyss. (Jul 2, 2018)

Aid1987 said:


> Welcome along Z!
> 
> I can't say if the Alpinist is worth the money to you but for me, I would say it is.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! So I've decided to pick up the SARB017 and join the club.
Loving it so far! It's my first watch that's under the 40mm size range, never thought it actually look good on my 7' wrist. I've always adore large watches (42mm and above), but now I understand why people are saying anything close to 40mm is sweetest spot for watches.
However, it actually measures as 39+mm only my caliper.
Aside from the loud rotor and the crappy strap, the SARB017 just perfect.  Just so glad I didn't miss the chance and picked it up, it's the last unit from the seller.

About that green dial though. Pictures had did no justice for its beauty. Let's say, seeing is believing.


----------



## Cheddar (May 2, 2018)




----------



## kenryu (Mar 14, 2018)

Trying leather nato









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarman320 (Jul 29, 2007)

Hello Gents,
I received a new Seiko oyster bracelet for my also new Alpinist and am having some trouble installing it. The designation on the bracelet is M0PF111J0 (if that means anything). I believe it is supposed to fit the Alpinist, and just placing the bracelet between the lugs looks/feels like a good fit. When I try to place it w/ the spring bar, I can't compress the spring bar enough to get it inside the lug. The opposite end of the spring bar is inside the lug but not seated in the depression...if I could get the first end in the depression I should be able to compress the spring bar enough, but the fit is rather tight and I can't seem to get the angle to get it seated to do this. Any advice would be appreciated.

On the plus side, I'm very happy w/ a replacement leather band from Watch Gecko and a NATO style from Haveston. I had my eye on the Alpinist for a couple of years but was on a watch buying moratorium (during which I of course bought a Hamiltion Khaki King and a Seiko5!). When it was discontinued I thought my opportunity was gone because I would not go over a $400 price point, but when I was noodling around on Amazon last month I saw it listed for $356 and jumped on it. It had been listed at $450+ just before that, and the next day it was also as high (and still is).

Thanks in advance for any assistance/recommendations w/ the bracelet installation.
Rick


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

cedarman320 said:


> Hello Gents,
> I received a new Seiko oyster bracelet for my also new Alpinist and am having some trouble installing it. The designation on the bracelet is M0PF111J0 (if that means anything). I believe it is supposed to fit the Alpinist, and just placing the bracelet between the lugs looks/feels like a good fit. When I try to place it w/ the spring bar, I can't compress the spring bar enough to get it inside the lug. The opposite end of the spring bar is inside the lug but not seated in the depression...if I could get the first end in the depression I should be able to compress the spring bar enough, but the fit is rather tight and I can't seem to get the angle to get it seated to do this. Any advice would be appreciated.
> 
> On the plus side, I'm very happy w/ a replacement leather band from Watch Gecko and a NATO style from Haveston. I had my eye on the Alpinist for a couple of years but was on a watch buying moratorium (during which I of course bought a Hamiltion Khaki King and a Seiko5!). When it was discontinued I thought my opportunity was gone because I would not go over a $400 price point, but when I was noodling around on Amazon last month I saw it listed for $356 and jumped on it. It had been listed at $450+ just before that, and the next day it was also as high (and still is).
> ...


I don't have any experience with this myself, and just learned about this last week in the Ball forum. Use a bracelet spring bar tool to compress both sides of the spring bar and slide in the end link.

I'm going to be buying one of these myself, as I had a similarly difficult time as you putting the Strapcode bracelet on my Alpinist.

Spring Bar Remover Uranny 6825 Standard of Spring Bar Bracelet Pliers Watch Bands Repair Removing Tool https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07CYVGFYT/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_3HuqBb5ZN62TF


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

cedarman320 said:


> Hello Gents,
> I received a new Seiko oyster bracelet for my also new Alpinist and am having some trouble installing it. The designation on the bracelet is M0PF111J0 (if that means anything). I believe it is supposed to fit the Alpinist, and just placing the bracelet between the lugs looks/feels like a good fit. When I try to place it w/ the spring bar, I can't compress the spring bar enough to get it inside the lug. The opposite end of the spring bar is inside the lug but not seated in the depression...if I could get the first end in the depression I should be able to compress the spring bar enough, but the fit is rather tight and I can't seem to get the angle to get it seated to do this. Any advice would be appreciated.
> 
> On the plus side, I'm very happy w/ a replacement leather band from Watch Gecko and a NATO style from Haveston. I had my eye on the Alpinist for a couple of years but was on a watch buying moratorium (during which I of course bought a Hamiltion Khaki King and a Seiko5!). When it was discontinued I thought my opportunity was gone because I would not go over a $400 price point, but when I was noodling around on Amazon last month I saw it listed for $356 and jumped on it. It had been listed at $450+ just before that, and the next day it was also as high (and still is).
> ...


The actual bracelet for the SARB017 is the. D3A7AB. I believe it's the exact same as the M0TZ111J0, but the M0TZ111J0 doesn't use the pin and collar link system. I have the M0TZ111J0 and it fits the SARB017 perfectly.

I've never seen any mentions of the M0PF111J0 for the alpinist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hedd (May 21, 2018)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> The actual bracelet for the SARB017 is the. D3A7AB. I believe it's the exact same as the M0TZ111J0, but the M0TZ111J0 doesn't use the pin and collar link system. I have the M0TZ111J0 and it fits the SARB017 perfectly.
> 
> I've never seen any mentions of the M0PF111J0 for the alpinist.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seiya says it fits:

https://www.seiyajapan.com/collections/bracelets/products/seiko-ss-bracelet-for-sarg005edit: whoops got my numbers confused, but there are two that he says fits.


----------



## kenryu (Mar 14, 2018)

Alpinist on mesh ? Not bad, i like the new look









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbgreen (Mar 18, 2018)

Trying nato leather


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

This one today on Hirsch Buffalo leather straps.


----------



## John_Frum (Jul 18, 2015)

How does the compass crown work? What maintains the 200m water rsistance of the case?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

John_Frum said:


> How does the compass crown work? What maintains the 200m water rsistance of the case?


turning it. o-ring


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Here we go July in Valdez, Alaska.
We had 5 days of 80º F sunny days.
For those who don't know Valdez is the northern coast of the ENTIRE PACIFIC OCEAN.. It gets 40 feet of snow most sinters and usually 12 feet of rain in the summer.

BEAUTIFUL DAYS! But alas no salmon yet. *sigh* So it was a lot of biking around with the kids in the sun.


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

You can't see it, but I'm wearing matching green shorts. #colorcoordination


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Relo60 said:


> This one today on Hirsch Buffalo leather straps.
> 
> View attachment 13296267
> View attachment 13296279


I just got the hirsch buffalo strap after recently getting the liberty gold and liberty brown straps.

I have to say that those hirsch straps are such great deals at their price points. I have my fair share of custom made horween straps (which I love), but these hold their weight!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

The stock strap is a lot better with a deployant on it.









Sent courtesy of Delos, Inc


----------



## sirtailor (Oct 31, 2017)

Currently i wear this (cheap) bracelet on my Alpinist:


----------



## stamonkey (Jan 1, 2015)

I've been wearing mine on a toxic nato for a month or so, and thought I would share. At first I didn't think the green/gold went with the strap, bit I quite like it now.


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

stamonkey said:


> I've been wearing mine on a toxic nato for a month or so, and thought I would share. At first I didn't think the green/gold went with the strap, bit I quite like it now.


I did the same thing a while back and think it looked great!


----------



## titaniumshoe (Jul 2, 2018)

TheJubs said:


> View attachment 13303915
> 
> 
> You can't see it, but I'm wearing matching green shorts. #colorcoordination


Do we have the same watch? Lakehouse leathers strap?


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

The only strap I ever think the Alpinist looks bad on is the junker one it comes with!


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

I managed to cobble together a set of old hollow end links and a bracelet from a Seiko SUN025. Not too bad a result?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

3-1-1 said:


> The only strap I ever think the Alpinist looks bad on is the junker one it comes with!


sheeple


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

titaniumshoe said:


> Do we have the same watch? Lakehouse leathers strap?
> View attachment 13315061


It is indeed Lakehouse leather.


----------



## moberf (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi all, I joined the club today! I've been lurking for a while, this is my first post. I purchased this Green Beauty off Amazon. Arrived in the normal long box with JDM tags. I thought I'd stick with the stock strap, but man I think it's made of plastic. Back in the box it went and I put on this Horween strap I had in the watch drawer. Add me to the list of sheeple, I guess.
Indices and lume pips all seem lined up to my 50 year old eyes. I'm a little surprised at how loosey-goosey the compass bezel is, makes me wonder about the 20 BAR WR. Oh well, we'll see. 
Nice watch, I'm happy to have it in the rotation.

Thanks all for the fun 323 page read! (over 5 days)


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Not bad at all


----------



## ChristopheH (Jan 12, 2013)

My wife wear it with this hands made strap !


----------



## moberf (Jul 4, 2018)

It been a few pages since there was a lume shot.









I never realized my arms were so hairy.:think:


----------



## tbgreen (Mar 18, 2018)

Aplinist in the Durian Festive Time !!!


----------



## colorblind (Apr 1, 2018)

I just purchased one as a gift for my brother. I purchased this from Amazon and right after my purchase, I saw the price increase by 30$ from the same seller. Is this watch's price sensitive to change in stock or is this Amazons daily price fluctuation?
TBH, after seeing this in flesh - and this is just me - I am not sure why all the fad for this dial.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

colorblind said:


> ...
> TBH, after seeing this in flesh - and this is just me - I am not sure why all the fad for this dial.


It would help if you could see the actual color


----------



## FutagoWatch (Mar 25, 2018)

Just sold this one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colorblind (Apr 1, 2018)

taike said:


> It would help if you could see the actual color


ahhhh, i forget im colorblind


----------



## absbrain (Jul 25, 2018)

Barton canvas strap for the summer


----------



## hedd (May 21, 2018)

colorblind said:


> TBH, after seeing this in flesh - and this is just me - I am not sure why all the fad for this dial.


If you don't like an entry level seiko with sapphire glass and 200m water resistance that looks and acts like a mutant green Rolex explorer with a compass on it... Well I don't know what to say.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Amazon price jumped back up to $467 right after I Got the last of the Amazon $356 bargain SARB017 inbound.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

moberf said:


> View attachment 13316361
> 
> 
> Hi all, I joined the club today! I've been lurking for a while, this is my first post. I purchased this Green Beauty off Amazon. Arrived in the normal long box with JDM tags. I thought I'd stick with the stock strap, but man I think it's made of plastic. Back in the box it went and I put on this Horween strap I had in the watch drawer. Add me to the list of sheeple, I guess.
> ...


I think the 20 bar water resistance is there. I take mine in the water all the time.

Just spent four of the last 8 days in Alaska Hiway hot springs, and wore my Alpinist in them all. Handled it all like a champ.


----------



## colorblind (Apr 1, 2018)

hedd said:


> If you don't like an entry level seiko with sapphire glass and 200m water resistance that looks and acts like a mutant green Rolex explorer with a compass on it... Well I don't know what to say.


If you are comparing the alpinist to the 6610, then maybe.


----------



## colorblind (Apr 1, 2018)

Also, for those waiting for the Strapcode Jubilee bracelet, Strapcode has them in stock again.


----------



## hedd (May 21, 2018)

colorblind said:


> If you are comparing the alpinist to the 6610, then maybe.


this is the bracelet I wear:


----------



## PsycProfPlum (Apr 17, 2013)

After months of waiting, finally got one of the new batch of Strapcode Angus Jubilee on the Alpinist. Lovely bracelet and so well made.









Sent from my SM-T820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheddar (May 2, 2018)




----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

Today I have explored the Cascate delle Marmore with the Alpisint 









Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Mine arrived yesterday! :-!


----------



## FutagoWatch (Mar 25, 2018)

Just bought an unused one! Super minty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

New $356 Alpinist arrived today from Amazon. Finally, a 6r15 at a fair price.

Put it on one of these sterile oyster glidelocks....it wasn't easy as the lug holes barely line up and it took a lot of persuasion to get the pins to seat, but they did eventually.



Pics tomorrow in the daylight.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

here is mine on a Haveston single pass NATO....


----------



## ratatosk (Jul 17, 2018)

$8 Milanese strap from .........s. Very comfortable, but somewhat concerned about the magnetic clasp... Any real danger of the magnet screwing up the movement?


----------



## colorblind (Apr 1, 2018)

yankeexpress said:


> New $356 Alpinist arrived today from Amazon. Finally, a 6r15 at a fair price.
> 
> Put it on one of these sterile oyster glidelocks....it wasn't easy as the lug holes barely line up and it took a lot of persuasion to get the pins to seat, but they did eventually.
> 
> ...


Did yours come with a tag "hardlex crystal" and the white seiko box?


----------



## watches.ist (Sep 5, 2012)

hedd said:


> Does anyone have and Erica MN they can throw on their Alpinist and take some pictures? I want to see some different color combos and particularly how the greens look together.
> 
> Thanks!


A little late, but hope this helps.


----------



## ulfur (Dec 1, 2014)

One of the nicer watches


----------



## hedd (May 21, 2018)

puneet said:


> A little late, but hope this helps.


Awesome!! I like it actually. do you ever wear them together? Or is it too similar? The strap looks so green in this pic, and so drab in others.


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

Hi everyone! I'm new here and I've just got into watch collecting a month ago. Having already bought two Seiko 5s (my first automatic watches), I've now just recently added the Alpinist to my collection! I bought two NATO straps but I've got to admit they feel so uncomfortable that I don't understand how people can wear them. I've also just bought a Strapcode 20mm Super Oyster 3D Bracelet as well so I'll take some pictures when it arrives. What's funny is that Seiya Japan had it in stock literally this morning when I received the email prompt and less than an hour later it's gone out of stock again!

I hate the OEM strap though I still feel it's much more comfortable than the NATO straps I bought - kinda regret buying them (from WatchGecko) to be honest because it's clear they really hurt my wrists and I've wasted around £40 .


----------



## analoguezombie (May 10, 2013)

First watch purchase in a very long time .


----------



## watches.ist (Sep 5, 2012)

hedd said:


> Awesome!! I like it actually. do you ever wear them together? Or is it too similar? The strap looks so green in this pic, and so drab in others.


Yeah I like it too, and imo, this is one of the better strap combos that goes well with this watch. The strap colour is actually a bit muted than the above picture would suggest (maybe due to bright lighting).

Here's another picture that depicts the colour better:


----------



## ibisuk (Dec 27, 2017)

hedd said:


> Does anyone have and Erica MN they can throw on their Alpinist and take some pictures? I want to see some different color combos and particularly how the greens look together.
> 
> Thanks!


I took the plunge recently. It matches perfectly.









Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

ibisuk said:


> I took the plunge recently. It matches perfectly.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


Thinking of the same combo. Why did you go brushed hardware rather than polished?

Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


----------



## ibisuk (Dec 27, 2017)

Lugs are brushed I guess. Plus under wrist stuff gets scratched over time, so there's that too.


Swayndo said:


> Thinking of the same combo. Why did you go brushed hardware rather than polished?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## hedd (May 21, 2018)

I got some polished nato's and it just doesn't look right. Notice, the hardware it shipped with is brushed. The stretch canvas dressed it down even more. I think brushed is the right call.

Also, keeping everything else muted makes the polished parts on the case stand out.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Great shots! Perfect watch to take exploring. What bracelet is that?



Fabrizio_Morini said:


>


IG: th3measure


----------



## vjlbl (Jun 18, 2016)

Mine on nato









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

Thank you  
The bracelet I bought it from watchgecko.com and it fits perfectly. I like it a lot.


TheMeasure said:


> Great shots! Perfect watch to take exploring. What bracelet is that?
> 
> IG: th3measure


Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ulfur (Dec 1, 2014)

I can see that the bracelet fits this watch.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

One of the recent new $356 Amazon bargains, On glidelock


----------



## 1313 (Aug 28, 2007)

^ Where'd you get the glidelock clasp? Looks great.


----------



## John_Frum (Jul 18, 2015)

What is the length of the non extended clasp?


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

MeiXiang said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new here and I've just got into watch collecting a month ago. Having already bought two Seiko 5s (my first automatic watches), I've now just recently added the Alpinist to my collection! I bought two NATO straps but I've got to admit they feel so uncomfortable that I don't understand how people can wear them. I've also just bought a Strapcode 20mm Super Oyster 3D Bracelet as well so I'll take some pictures when it arrives. What's funny is that Seiya Japan had it in stock literally this morning when I received the email prompt and less than an hour later it's gone out of stock again!
> 
> I hate the OEM strap though I still feel it's much more comfortable than the NATO straps I bought - kinda regret buying them (from WatchGecko) to be honest because it's clear they really hurt my wrists and I've wasted around £40 .
> 
> ...


Haveston make some of the comfiest NATOs out there, in my opinion. Some of which look absolutely stunning with the Alpinist.

The stock strap feels a bit better if you put a deployant clasp on it.

Sent courtesy of Delos, Inc


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

1313 said:


> ^ Where'd you get the glidelock clasp? Looks great.


The clasp can be obtained alone or with the whole Oyster bracelet, as in the photos, on eBay for 43mm and 40mm cases:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/21-3MM-PARN...72.m2749.l2649

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Stainless-S...72.m2749.l2649

You may be able to find these a little lower in price. I did not do an exhaustive search. I can vouch for these sellers as the bracelets arrived eventually. Shipping is not very fast.

Below is a link to a group of clasps (no bracelet) I also discovered

https://www.ebay.com/sch/sis.html?_n...72.m2749.l2658


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Mine on a Kvarnsjö strap









- - - Updated - - -

Mine on a Kvarnsjö strap


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## katfromTN (Dec 31, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Hello all, I bought my SARB017 back in June 2011 and it sat in my watch box for the last few years until recently I started wearing it again. It is currently losing about a minute and 3 seconds a day. I assume this is not acceptable. I'm just wondering if anyone else has had this kind of performance after 7 years or so? Is it time for a service? I haven't been here for a while, until recently, but are there favorites when it comes to service locations. I am in the Philadelphia area. Any recommendations in my area or elsewhere? Thank you!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

Alpinist for today









Sent from my Letv X500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mayank3004 (May 12, 2018)

Trying Tan Nato on the Alpinist








- - - Updated - - -

Trying Tan Nato on the Alpinist


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## kenryu (Mar 14, 2018)

Tough watch









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

Casual look.









Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

I think I can stop now. I've found my perfect combo.









Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

New strap and buckle


----------



## Antibes (Apr 24, 2018)

So nice!
Where did you get the buckle? 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Antibes said:


> So nice!
> Where did you get the buckle?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


From Taobao.com in China. I had bought four pieces.
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z09.2.0.0.3b5a2e8dNrXy07&id=532045554700&_u=pkha8nf13fd


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

One more photo.


----------



## Antibes (Apr 24, 2018)

Thank you for reply! 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

I now love my alpinist even more!


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

My Alpinist...


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

3-1-1 said:


> My Alpinist...
> View attachment 13425533


Dial mod?
Looks good whatever you did.


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Yes dial and hands swap, on a strapcode angus


----------



## kenryu (Mar 14, 2018)

I read so many alpinistist doesnt like strapcode clasp as it looks bulky, is anyone ever try wetsuit ratchet buckle from strapcode? Does it match with alpinist as wetsuit rachet usually used for diver watch?

This picture take from strapcode official web and it looks thinner in that pic compare to v or submariner clasp









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

I haven't spent a lot of time with mine (pictured on Crown and Buckle Chromexcel Leather Zulu below). Very fond of it's history and believe it will lead me towards collecting a few vintage versions in the near future.








Started looking at strap options and came across this example on a Miltat NATO. I love the fact that greens aren't an exact match, subtle earth tone accents.








Didn't want to copy but was inspired by the look so I bought this Haveston...








And a Perlon option by Clockwork Synergy...


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

kenryu said:


> I read so many alpinistist doesnt like strapcode clasp as it looks bulky, is anyone ever try wetsuit ratchet buckle from strapcode? Does it match with alpinist as wetsuit rachet usually used for diver watch?
> 
> This picture take from strapcode official web and it looks thinner in that pic compare to v or submariner clasp
> 
> ...


I had one of these for an SKX. Couldn't stand the size and lack of refinement (too many sharp edges). I went with the Submariner version for an Alpinist and traded it for the traditional beveled. I thought it was a better look.


----------



## tikkathree (Oct 11, 2014)

My Alpinist affair didn't go well - twice.

I'd seen the watch online, I caught the hype and bought my first one from Seiya
. 
Disappointing strap so swapped it out, loved the dial and case design, completely bemused by the utterly irrelevant compass rose bezel, greatly respected the 200m WR but above all else the case diameter was just unsatisfying in a terminal way. 

Alpinist no.1 flipped.

Fast forward 2 years and still intrigued by the dial and handset so bought another one from Seiya together with the Seiko deployant/bader clasp and the Seiko steel bracelet - that covered the possible options.

And still an overwhelming feeling of inadequate case size. I'd wear that watch to the office, to the club, to the coffee bar and I'd glance at it with that sense of pride we sometimes get from just "knowing how clever we are for wearing thus watch". I always wanted others around me to notice it but none ever commented.

Still the overall case size bug and that was Alpinist no. 2 flipped. (Might still have that clasp somewhere....)

Today? I still love the dial but the case is stil too small for me. Interestingly I don't have a single watch with a green dial but it crosses my mind to put an Alpinist dial and handset in a different case.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## tikkathree (Oct 11, 2014)

hotmustardsauce said:


> Very tempted to get this on a bracelet. Is the Seiko bracelet worth the extra $ ?


YES

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

tikkathree said:


> My Alpinist affair didn't go well - twice.
> 
> I'd seen the watch online, I caught the hype and bought my first one from Seiya
> .
> ...


I posted this in another thread regarding watch sizes, but the overall design of the Alpinist causes it to wear small even though it's just over 39mm diameter.

I bought my Alpinist in December and do love the dial, but because of the overall design I can't help but feel the watch is small on my 8" wrist, even though the case size is fine.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=46886463


----------



## Coldmode (Jan 10, 2018)

A beautiful SBCJ023 just popped up on eBay for the low low price of $4,500. Anyone from this thread going to be the proud new owner?


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Seiko Shepherd said:


> I haven't spent a lot of time with mine (pictured on Crown and Buckle Chromexcel Leather Zulu below). Very fond of it's history and believe it will lead me towards collecting a few vintage versions in the near future.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You won't regret the Haveston at all. Such a great strap, both quality and look!

Sent courtesy of Delos, Inc


----------



## YanKristian (Apr 17, 2018)

Just my Alpinist


----------



## thetimelord (Jul 5, 2018)

Seiko Alpinist wearer reporting for duty! I bought this Sky Blue and "gold" buckled deployment clasp from the 'bay, which arrived yesterday. ebay item number 272513546783 https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/272513546783 if anyone's interested 













Taken about half an hour ago (I'm in the UK), on my mobile phone, so the pictures aren't the greatest.

It actually feels nicer on the wrist than the Seiko one, which is hard and uncomfortable. Not sure the cobalt blue is too bright and I should've went for a more navy blue look, but it might grow on me.

Edit: Didn't realise my photos would come up so HUGE - resized them!


----------



## mhonlumo.ngullie (Oct 9, 2017)

The watch I wear the most. Cheers guys. 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

YanKristian said:


> Just my Alpinist
> 
> View attachment 13435883


Great photos!


----------



## YanKristian (Apr 17, 2018)

Thank you


----------



## NT931 (Aug 10, 2012)

SARB017 on a Strapcode Super Oyster 3D bracelet. I've just installed a AR flat crystal from Yokobies, and my goodness me, the dial _really _pops now! Very pleased with the result. (BTW, the pic was posted without any filtering done)


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

Dinner with my girls and my Alpinist









Sent from my Letv X500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

While reading the Oris catalogue









Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## josayeee (Jan 27, 2017)

I'm going to need to find a 2nd Sarb017


----------



## travisbest (Dec 5, 2017)

God gave Alpinist to you,
Gave Alpinist to you,
Gave Alpinist to everyone..


----------



## antcastillo (Mar 10, 2013)

NT931 said:


> SARB017 on a Strapcode Super Oyster 3D bracelet. I've just installed a AR flat crystal from Yokobies, and my goodness me, the dial _really _pops now! Very pleased with the result. (BTW, the pic was posted without any filtering done)
> 
> View attachment 13439541


Wow, more pics please! I am thinking to replace the crystal with the Yobokies one

Enviado desde mi SGP611 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Relo60 said:


> View attachment 13441213
> View attachment 13441217


Good pics!


----------



## alpha.hall (Nov 16, 2017)

travisbest said:


> God gave Alpinist to you,
> Gave Alpinist to you,
> Gave Alpinist to everyone..


I recognize that song! Great photo.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## travisbest (Dec 5, 2017)

At start


----------



## travisbest (Dec 5, 2017)

To the top


----------



## travisbest (Dec 5, 2017)

... and into the forest


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Just arrived today...Clockwork Synergy Gray Perlon NATO. Must say, the hardware is more impressive than Crown and Buckle's version.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Good pics!


Thank you sir.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Seiko Shepherd said:


> Just arrived today...Clockwork Synergy Gray Perlon NATO. Must say, the hardware is more impressive than Crown and Buckle's version.


Better hardware on a nato just does more damage and deeper scratches to door jams and car doors if they connect in passing.


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

yankeexpress said:


> Better hardware on a nato just does more damage and deeper scratches to door jams and car doors if they connect in passing.


Ummm...

I'd be more concerned about having Vertigo at that point.


----------



## vjlbl (Jun 18, 2016)

Rosenbloom said:


> New strap and buckle
> 
> View attachment 13420203
> 
> ...


Hey the strap looks good... I need someone to translate the buckle page...hahaha

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Sarb017 on a new Haveston NATO


----------



## vlad.leonte (Sep 25, 2016)

Finally decided to get the 'Alpinist'. Really excited, getting it on Saturday. Watch was around 480$ on Amazon - little steep, but could not resist it. 
Just wanted to say hello to you fellas before posting some pics.
Cheers!


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

Somehow, the alpinist is one of my least worn pieces... Still, stunning as always.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

On a Geckota Chedworth Suede


----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)

expected a lot more similar DNA but interesting how different they are side-by-side.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

mephisto said:


> expected a lot more similar DNA but interesting how different they are side-by-side.


That's funny I have been thinking about this as my next one. Too bad it's only 50m. Still thinking tho


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Hirsch leather strap and SS strap, borrowed from my Seiko Chrono Panda.









Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

Have a good Sunday









Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

Nyhad said:


> Hey, I would like to buy seiko alpinist Sarb017. I found two websites 1. Ioomobile.com (ebay seller) and 2. Japan-select.com (amazon seller). Does anyone have any experience shopping from this site?


Ioomobile has been top notch. Bought 2 watches from them, all in proper packaging and genuine.

Sent from my Letv X500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

vlad.leonte said:


> Finally decided to get the 'Alpinist'. Really excited, getting it on Saturday. Watch was around 480$ on Amazon - little steep, but could not resist it.
> Just wanted to say hello to you fellas before posting some pics.
> Cheers!


Hello! Good Choice. Worth every penny.
(This coming from a guy who collects Vintage Seiko Divers).

I like the fact that The Alpinist is a tool watch much like a diver...with an added touch of class/styling that gives it versatility. It's robust enough to wear out on a hike, or elegant enough to wear under the cuff of a Dress Shirt.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2018)

.


----------



## BRUIN2010 (Sep 18, 2018)

New look of my alpinist. Love the twotone bracelet. Looks good with black slacks, jeans surprisingly any outfit


----------



## vlad.leonte (Sep 25, 2016)

It's been on my wrist since yesterday. Swapped the leather band to a MiLTAT jubilee as soon as the weekend was over.
To be honest I was little disappointed by its size in the very first moments I saw it live but now I am loving it more and more with every moment I hold to it 
It seems to be the special one of the collection as it is not only the smallest (38mm vs. 42/44mm others) but also the the first watch one I own which runs ahead (~2-4 secs daily - need more time to monitor it).
Big cheers to you guys!


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

BRUIN2010 said:


> New look of my alpinist. Love the twotone bracelet. Looks good with black slacks, jeans surprisingly any outfit
> 
> View attachment 13487457
> 
> View attachment 13487483


Yep. That combo is a winner


----------



## not_on_my_watch (Sep 19, 2018)

travisbest said:


> God gave Alpinist to you,
> Gave Alpinist to you,
> Gave Alpinist to everyone..


@travisbest










Where did you get the watch strap from? I really want one. Its the absolute best leather colour imo.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

BRUIN2010 said:


> New look of my alpinist. Love the twotone bracelet. Looks good with black slacks, jeans surprisingly any outfit
> 
> View attachment 13487457
> 
> View attachment 13487483


I like the 2-tone bracelet, but I still feel it's just a little too much gold. I would love to see it with just 2 rows of gold, and the center in steel. Just enough to match the little bit in the dial, but not so much as it would blingy.

Is there any way to buy 3 bracelets and switch out the center link from a steel to a 2-tone and make this happen? Do all the links have screw pins?

Hmmmmmmmmmm I'd be willing to try it if i could. 
As Spicoli said: "My old man is a television repairman, he's got this ultimate set of tools. I can fix it."

Ok they are my tools....


----------



## donttpanic (Nov 9, 2016)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> I like the 2-tone bracelet, but I still feel it's just a little too much gold. I would love to see it with just 2 rows of gold, and the center in steel. Just enough to match the little bit in the dial, but not so much as it would blingy.
> 
> Is there any way to buy 3 bracelets and switch out the center link from a steel to a 2-tone and make this happen? Do all the links have screw pins?
> 
> ...


Interesting, but I think the extra silver-gold transition would be a more busy design, if I understand correctly. Perhaps a single row of gold.

It's a bit of a moot point. The link has a screw pin on only one side. The other side, the pin is sealed/welded. There's no way to get the other pin out to swap pieces.


----------



## Barrett (May 18, 2008)

mephisto said:


> expected a lot more similar DNA but interesting how different they are side-by-side.


_Quite_ an interesting contrast - and I say this as a closet Oris fan. Thanks for posting this!


----------



## travisbest (Dec 5, 2017)

not_on_my_watch said:


> @travisbest
> 
> Where did you get the watch strap from? I really want one. Its the absolute best leather colour imo.


Thank you, it's Colareb Siena, I bought it directly from their website, from Italy.


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

QUESTION.

Has anyone attempted to find/install a Seiko 20mm Two-Tone Bracelet on Sarb017 from another Seiko make/model? Getting endlinks to mimic the contour of the case shape will be a challenge without modifying, or will it? Did any of you find a OEM that fits/looks the part? I'm a sucker for Seiko Original bracelets...I'll go as far as to say I'm obsessed with them. All of my vintage divers from the 70's-80's-90's are on their original respective bracelets (with a few exceptions, 6309's 7xxx which came on rubber flat vents). I even prefer the OEM Jubilee over Miltat's on my SKX's.

I like the looks of some of Seiko's other two tone bracelets such as these ...



















I've considered contacting Larry (Uncle Seiko) about making me a custom Jubilee with less gold accents compared to Strapcode's.

Before I go to great lengths, figured I throw this question out here first to see what some of you Alpinist enthusiasts might have found.


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

*Side Note*

I do like the look of Strapcode's Two-Tone Jubilee...just looking for additional options.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Seiko Shepherd said:


> QUESTION.
> 
> Has anyone attempted to find/install a Seiko 20mm Two-Tone Bracelet on Sarb017 from another Seiko make/model? Getting endlinks to mimic the contour of the case shape will be a challenge without modifying, or will it? Did any of you find a OEM that fits/looks the part? I'm a sucker for Seiko Original bracelets...I'll go as far as to say I'm obsessed with them. All of my vintage divers from the 70's-80's-90's are on their original respective bracelets (with a few exceptions, 6309's 7xxx which came on rubber flat vents). I even prefer the OEM Jubilee over Miltat's on my SKX's.
> 
> ...


Ohhh I like that first Seiko Solar bracelet.
Wonder what the reference number is for that one.
I have one from another Seiko Solar and it fits great.

If we can find a reference number I'll give it a shot if its not too much


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Ohhh I like that first Seiko Solar bracelet.
> Wonder what the reference number is for that one.
> I have one from another Seiko Solar and it fits great.
> 
> If we can find a reference number I'll give it a shot if its not too much


Reference number is SNE047. Additionally, the lug width on this model is 20mm.


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

I found a few of these replacement bracelets for aforementioned model on The Bay for $65 ea.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Seiko Shepherd said:


> I found a few of these replacement bracelets for aforementioned model on The Bay for $65 ea.


Part # looks like 4A5H1LX

Gotta find it with end links, then get the OK from my Wife to get it. (Gotta keep my better half happy!)


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> get the OK from my Wife to get it. (Gotta keep my better half happy!)


I know how that works.


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

It's actually cheaper to buy the watch w/bracelet than it is to buy replacement bracelet by itself. Also alleviates searching for end links.
?


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Love this combo! Looking at their suede straps now.



jorgenl said:


> On a Geckota Chedworth Suede
> 
> View attachment 13477903


IG: th3measure


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

Nyhad said:


> Does anyone order from ioomobile.com before? Please share your experience


Yeap bought my Alpinist from this seller, legit and shipping in a week+. Go ahead.

Sent from my Letv X500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Well, I pulled the trigger on a Strapcode Two Tone last night. It's beautiful and the imbalance between gold links vs. stainless doesn't bother me too much. I'll probably send the clasp off to Duncan at 23-59.net and have "Seiko" engraved on it.


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Seiko Shepherd said:


> ...I'll probably send the clasp off to Duncan at 23-59.net and have "Seiko" engraved on it.


Good move. I think the Strapcode clasp is way too big for a 38mm watch. It's a deal breaker for me.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## azika93 (Sep 25, 2018)

Hello Guys, 
here you see my Alpinist on the coast of Algarve with a German soft leather Strap


----------



## NycE39 (Sep 11, 2018)

vlad.leonte said:


> It's been on my wrist since yesterday. Swapped the leather band to a MiLTAT jubilee as soon as the weekend was over.
> To be honest* I was little disappointed by its size in the very first moments I saw it* live but now I am loving it more and more with every moment I hold to it
> It seems to be the special one of the collection as it is not only the smallest (38mm vs. 42/44mm others) but also the the first watch one I own which runs ahead (~2-4 secs daily - need more time to monitor it).
> Big cheers to you guys!


Not sure if replies are allowed but that's where I am with this watch. Not sure if the smaller size would be something I'd learn to love for my wrists. I have yet to see one in person =/


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

NycE39 said:


> Not sure if replies are allowed but that's where I am with this watch. Not sure if the smaller size would be something I'd learn to love for my wrists. I have yet to see one in person =/


Aye it's all relative. My wrist is 7.25" and 38mm is absolutely my sweet spot. Anything over 40mm looks too big to me.









Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


----------



## hedd (May 21, 2018)

I'm right at 7.5" and I really want to sell anything over 40mm. 

Also, this doesn't drive any of my decision making, but I think these wrist pancakes going out of style and will look ridiculous in a few years.


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

azika93 said:


> Hello Guys,
> here you see my Alpinist on the coast of Algarve with a German soft leather Strap
> View attachment 13505423


Lovely watch, strap and photo


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Sprint Veloce said:


>


I've got a Miltat Two-Tone Jubilee on the way...can't wait to install it. Adds such a rich, elegant look to the Sarb017.


----------



## stylophile (Sep 30, 2018)

Getting lots of great strap ideas from this thread. Mine is on a nicely patina'd leather strap.


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Sarb017 eye candy...


----------



## HeikkiL (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## barutanseijin (Sep 18, 2017)

Seiko Shepherd said:


> Sarb017 eye candy..


Which bracelet is that?


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

barutanseijin said:


> Which bracelet is that?


In which photo?


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## barutanseijin (Sep 18, 2017)

Seiko Shepherd said:


> barutanseijin said:
> 
> 
> > Which bracelet is that?
> ...


The one in your photos.


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

barutanseijin said:


> The one in your photos.












https://www.strapcode.com/store/20m...arb017-brushed-clasp-p-4936.html#.W7KEfaROmaM










https://www.seiyajapan.com/collections/bracelets/products/seiko-ss-bracelet-for-sarg005


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

There are two. Reason I asked which one you were referring to? I've provided links to both. Hope this helps.


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

My Strapcode 20mm Two Tone Angus Jubilee arrived today.


----------



## sarbmaster (Jul 20, 2018)

My brief Alpinist experience:

Arrived "brand new" from Amazon (seller: Amazon) with a chip in the sapphire.
Returned.

More impressions: I was not super impressed - it was nice, but I like my SARB065 and Sinn104 much more. Didn't like the feel rotating the inner bezel/compass (flimsy). Would probably wear a Vostok as a beater before the Alpinist. Just doesn't fit in my collection (I expected this, but was open to being converted. Had planned to flip/trade the watch later on)

View attachment 13524571


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## jstride (Aug 23, 2018)

Here is mine









Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Each morning we are born again.


----------



## hedd (May 21, 2018)

Seiko Shepherd said:


>


I disagree with almost every point in this video. This bracelet feels and looks so much better than the strapcode. I've got both. The lightness and "looseness" he is talking about makes it really silky smooth and comfortable. It's not like it jingles around or anything. The watch and bracelet completely look like they came shipped that way, which the strapcode definitely does not.

They are a perfect pairing, and still my favorite thing to wear.


----------



## cristu (Jan 8, 2018)

hedd said:


> I disagree with almost every point in this video. This bracelet feels and looks so much better than the strapcode. I've got both. The lightness and "looseness" he is talking about makes it really silky smooth and comfortable. It's not like it jingles around or anything. The watch and bracelet completely look like they came shipped that way, which the strapcode definitely does not.
> 
> They are a perfect pairing, and still my favorite thing to wear.


Agreed. It's a wonderful bracelet, easy-to-wear


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

hedd said:


> The watch and bracelet completely look like they came shipped that way, which the strapcode definitely does not.


Posting this review I had hoped others would chime in.

The price tag on the Seiko M0TZ111J0 is highly inflated given the construction. There is no way one could justify that it's quality reflects $160 worth of craftsmanship. I believe this was the main point Patrick was getting across in his video review. Secondly, Strapcode's quality needs no defending. It's much more substantial and robust ie. solid links, screw pins and milled chamfer clasp. The two tone Angus Jubilee adds so much to the overall look of the Sarb017 IMO.

Additionally, one can add the Marinemaster 300 Titanium clasp to the Strapcode Jubilee which adds a nice touch if the bulkiness of their clasp and lack of branding bothers the Seiko purist.

I've got no dog in this fight. I think both bracelets are beautiful in their own right. This is why we are here...common connection, love of the Sarb017 and exchange of viewpoints.

Appreciate your honest response.


----------



## hedd (May 21, 2018)

Seiko Shepherd said:


> Posting this review I had hoped others would chime in.
> 
> The price tag on the Seiko M0TZ111J0 is highly inflated given the construction. There is no way one could justify that it's quality reflects $160 worth of craftsmanship. I believe this was the main point Patrick was getting across in his video review. Secondly, Strapcode's quality needs no defending. It's much more substantial and robust ie. solid links, screw pins and milled chamfer clasp. The two tone Angus Jubilee adds so much to the overall look of the Sarb017 IMO.
> 
> ...


I've got no dog in the fight either. Like I said, I bought both. There is nothing wrong with the quality of the strapcode, except for 1 major point: The endlinks are not snug. Even on your pictures, I can see the gap that makes it look aftermarket. Also, the metals and polish don't quite match the case. Not that there is anything wrong with any of that. Fitted aftermarket bracelets are a wonderful thing and make the watch world a much richer place.

the M0TZ111J0 has no visible seam at all between the endlinks and case. The metal, polish and transition from the case is perfect. It transforms the watch.

Finally, the $160 is not justified by the build quality, but by desireability of the above features and few rare ways of finding the thing. You've gotta have seiya track one down, and the man's gotta pay his bills.

e: I guess one other point is that I prefer the light weight and flexibility of the seiko.


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

hedd said:


> e: I guess one other point is that I prefer the light weight and flexibility of the seiko.


Hmmm. Not sure I agree with your fit/finish opinion as photos are misleading. Photo below is a better representation. (Again this is subjective).










We are in the same camp regarding Seiko's overall bracelet appeal.

I own MANY vintage Seiko's. (ALL of which are on their original bracelets). I have a ca. 1981 7548-700A on a Original (hard to find) z199 as a matter of fact. I love old rattling bracelets. Their comfort goes without saying. From H Link to Beads of Rice exct. mainly due to comfort and the fact it completes an "original" piece.

I will most likely purchase the M0TZ111J0 due to aforementioned, but, appreciate the overall look the two tone adds to boot.

Variety is the spice of life.

A great read by Jason Heaton...

https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/ode-to-rattly-old-bracelets-editorial


----------



## VictorRH (Aug 1, 2016)

My little Alpie on a brushed/polished Strapcode Super 3D Oyster with button chamfer Clasp. Perfect fit & finish. BTW, WUS2016 10% off - still works.


----------



## kenryu (Mar 14, 2018)

I love my one with strapcode mesh 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

kenryu said:


> I love my one with strapcode mesh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That does look brilliant


----------



## mhonlumo.ngullie (Oct 9, 2017)

kenryu said:


> I love my one with strapcode mesh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great.. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris G (Oct 17, 2014)

I got an Alpinist a couple of years ago. I think it is a real looker (on original leather strap) but I don't wear it a lot, so I haven't gotten used to how it keeps time. I recently wore it about 5 days in a row and was surprised that it lost a couple of minutes a day. Had to reset with phone every morning.


----------



## bugaz (Jun 17, 2006)

Here is mine, just under one month old. Loving it so far.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

Recently acquired watch and bracelet.


----------



## bentl (Mar 8, 2017)

i have an issue with my alpinist that maybe someone has seen before and im looking for some advise. the watch has been perfect for around 2 years now - but yesterday i went to rotate the internal bezel (which is normally loose) but it gets stuck around the 5 o'clock position. i can feel the cogs slipping at this positions and only after a lot of attempts i can get it past 5 o'clock, and then the bezel is back to normal (all the way until 5 again).

ive looked online but cant seem to find this issue any where - has anyone else seen it?


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

Color matching.


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

Mine with a cyclops added, I really love the cyclops!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

ffnc1020 said:


> Color matching.


Your shoes aren't green!

*chuckle*


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

ffnc1020 said:


> Color matching.


Your shoes aren't green!

*chuckle*


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## Goor (Oct 18, 2018)

Hi everyone. This thread had really helped me choose my beloved timepiece. I thought to myself hey buddy, now it's a right moment to payback. Maybe someone will find it useful. This time I put my little gem on quite unusual colour of after-market strap (as for the Alpinist). Here it is. Sarb017 on a grey Eulit perlon. Background: Marseille


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Sunshine + emerald dial









Sent from Note FE using Tapatalk


----------



## Goor (Oct 18, 2018)

tro_jan said:


> Sunshine + emerald dial
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one. Can you recall the model of your strap?


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Jlawjj said:


> Mine with a cyclops added, I really love the cyclops!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


GREAT Idea!

I will ask my watchmaker if he can put one on mine too!!


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Back on the wrist today with a BluShark Slim Nato. Too much green?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

kiwi71 said:


> Back on the wrist today with a BluShark Slim Nato. Too much green?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's like asking "Too much fun"?  Nice. I dig it.


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Back on my wrist today.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Seiko Shepherd said:


> Back on my wrist today.


Nice! Haven't had mine on the bracelet in a looong time. Might be time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Amazon is selling 017 for US 356.25 now.
Add fast!


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

Rosenbloom said:


> Amazon is selling 017 for US 356.25 now.
> Add fast!


Still showing $488


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

ffnc1020 said:


> Still showing $488


It's gone in minutes!
I placed an order, even though I already have one.


----------



## Glengooligan (Mar 11, 2015)

.


----------



## Glengooligan (Mar 11, 2015)

I bought mine a little over a year ago at Watchoutz in Hong Kong. They mentioned it was rumored to go out of production soon so I jumped on it and after the announcement was made glad I did. Straight away I noticed how the fall colors really play well with this dial and I've been enjoying wearing it quite a bit for the last couple of weeks as well. Do you guys have as hard a time switching the band on it as I do?


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Glengooligan said:


> I bought mine a little over a year ago at Watchoutz in Hong Kong. ...


Wise move! Watchoutz is now selling 017 for HK$3880 (US$497). In Hong Kong the price of 017 has been going up since Seiko's announcement of discontinuation of the SARBs.


----------



## Glengooligan (Mar 11, 2015)

Rosenbloom said:


> Wise move! Watchoutz is now selling 017 for HK$3880 (US$497). In Hong Kong the price of 017 has been going up since Seiko's announcement of discontinuation of the SARBs.


Yup. I love that place. If you visit the shop they really go out of their way to show you everything you want and let you take your time. Thoughtful recommendations too. Not always necessarily the cheapest prices but they tend to be pretty reasonable.

Sent from my SM-N960N using Tapatalk


----------



## Glengooligan (Mar 11, 2015)

Is it just me or does the SARB017 seem more difficult to capture in photos than other watches? Lustrous forest green sun burst dial, golden honey markers, mirror like reflective crystal and polished stainless case. I think all the things that give the Alpinist its constantly shifting brilliance are probably also what make it so difficult to snap a simple picture of.

That said, here's another futile attempt with my Note9 in today's lovely autumnal Korean maple leaf environs:









Sent from my SM-N960N using Tapatalk


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

Can’t believe I missed Amazons last price drop. I’ve been watching like a hawk but just missed it. I had an Alpinist a while back and flipped it, kicking myself now!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

So just felt compelled to share. I've been wearing this since Sunday morning. Set it against time.gov and today I'm still at +/- 0 seconds since then. I got it back from a full Seiko service about a month ago and they really dialed it in!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## condenado (Sep 6, 2014)

Love this green, will post pictures later


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Glengooligan said:


> Is it just me or does the SARB017 seem more difficult to capture in photos than other watches? Lustrous forest green sun burst dial, golden honey markers, mirror like reflective crystal and polished stainless case. I think all the things that give the Alpinist its constantly shifting brilliance are probably also what make it so difficult to snap a simple picture of.


A picture I took the other day... razzle dazzle


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

If anyone's interested these are back in stock at Amazon for $356.

Seiko Men's Japanese Automatic Stainless Steel and Leather Casual Watch, Color:Brown (Model: SARB017) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000KG93BQ/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_rzr0Bb152HQZW

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

basso4735 said:


> If anyone's interested these are back in stock at Amazon for $356.
> 
> Seiko Men's Japanese Automatic Stainless Steel and Leather Casual Watch, Color:Brown (Model: SARB017) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000KG93BQ/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_rzr0Bb152HQZW
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Link takes me to one for $488.


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

duc said:


> Link takes me to one for $488.


It was gone pretty quick.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## donttpanic (Nov 9, 2016)

Caught myself staring at my alpinist in the car. Turns out polarized sunglasses really help see through that sapphire


----------



## bugaz (Jun 17, 2006)

Wearing mine today.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## pattinsr (Oct 25, 2018)

I've seen a lot of Sarb17's on straps here's mine in the metal! I definitely think the Jubilee bracelet gives off a different vibe, very versatile watch.


----------



## pattinsr (Oct 25, 2018)

I've seen a lot of Sarb17's on straps here's mine in the metal! I definitely think the Jubilee bracelet gives off a different vibe, very versatile watch.

View attachment 13590531


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

pattinsr said:


> I've seen a lot of Sarb17's on straps here's mine in the metal! I definitely think the Jubilee bracelet gives off a different vibe, very versatile watch.
> 
> View attachment 13590531


IMO it looks so much better on steel. Then again, all my Seiko's are on steel. Go figure.


----------



## marcwee1 (Oct 25, 2018)

I had an Alpinist a few years back. Beautiful watch no doubt about it. However it was to small for me and I had to let it go. Ever since kept chasing for a worthy successor and recently found it. The Vratislavia Conceptum Pan-Africa, not as richly decorated as the Seiko but nevertheless a very beautiful dial, affordable and the right size for me (40mm).


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

marcwee1 said:


> I had an Alpinist a few years back. Beautiful watch no doubt about it. However it was to small for me and I had to let it go. Ever since kept chasing for a worthy successor and recently found it. The Vratislavia Conceptum Pan-Africa, not as richly decorated as the Seiko but nevertheless a very beautiful dial, affordable and the right size for me (40mm).
> View attachment 13595151


That's a really nice looking watch!

It's funny how perceptions change though. When I first got my SARB017 I thought it was a little small too and I have a 6.5" wrist. I always wore it on a bundt strap to add some width to it. However, my perception did change and now I don't think it's too small at all and I normally wear it on a 20mm nato. That said, I still feel comfortable with a 40mm and might just have to check out that Vrat! Thanks for calling our attention to it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamaha (May 31, 2017)

marcwee1 said:


> I had an Alpinist a few years back. Beautiful watch no doubt about it. However it was to small for me and I had to let it go. Ever since kept chasing for a worthy successor and recently found it. The Vratislavia Conceptum Pan-Africa, not as richly decorated as the Seiko but nevertheless a very beautiful dial, affordable and the right size for me (40mm).


Nice looking watch. Those facets on the inside of the lugs, and the overall case shape, put me in mind of a King Seiko 45-7001 or 5625-7000. Very cool!


----------



## uplockjock (Nov 29, 2016)

marcwee1 said:


> I had an Alpinist a few years back. Beautiful watch no doubt about it. However it was to small for me and I had to let it go. Ever since kept chasing for a worthy successor and recently found it. The Vratislavia Conceptum Pan-Africa, not as richly decorated as the Seiko but nevertheless a very beautiful dial, affordable and the right size for me (40mm).
> View attachment 13595151


Freaking lovely!! do us all a favour and do a write up on it.


----------



## uplockjock (Nov 29, 2016)

marcwee1 said:


> I had an Alpinist a few years back. Beautiful watch no doubt about it. However it was to small for me and I had to let it go. Ever since kept chasing for a worthy successor and recently found it. The Vratislavia Conceptum Pan-Africa, not as richly decorated as the Seiko but nevertheless a very beautiful dial, affordable and the right size for me (40mm).
> View attachment 13595151


beautiful! please do a write up on it.


----------



## marcwee1 (Oct 25, 2018)

Ok, in short:

On the plus side: it's an elegant simple design with a very subtle dial.
It's a microbrand, limited edition (100pcs, check their website for availability).

On the down side: indoors the green dial can look rather dark.
The crown is a bit sharp (inside the top so no discomfort while wearing). 
I didn't like the strap, looks too plastickery imo so I replaced it with a nice beige lizard strap matching the Africa-theme of the watch:







There are a few more reviews of the watch on the web, check them out as well.


----------



## jaydog1974 (Dec 26, 2012)

After years on a colareb, now on a handmade strap from mancaveleather on Etsy. Definitely happy with this one....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cristu (Jan 8, 2018)

On original bracelet


----------



## hedd (May 21, 2018)

jaydog1974 said:


> After years on a colareb, now on a handmade strap from mancaveleather on Etsy. Definitely happy with this one....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got that same strap! haven't tried it on my alpinist yet though. I've got it on my Glycine Airman 18.


----------



## IPA (Dec 16, 2013)

Does anyone know where I can source the caseback gasket for this watch? Have been trying to regulate the watch and managed to squeeze a part of the gasket when I tightened the caseback.


----------



## kenryu (Mar 14, 2018)

Greeny thursday 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## todoroki (Jul 19, 2018)

Great watch for the autumn leaves!


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

I'm envious, looks great!


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

IPA said:


> Does anyone know where I can source the caseback gasket for this watch? Have been trying to regulate the watch and managed to squeeze a part of the gasket when I tightened the caseback.


Looking up on Boley website I found

Seiko 6R15-00E0
bottom gasket Seiko 0H328BAA1

Try on flEBay for that part number.


----------



## josayeee (Jan 27, 2017)

Just picked up a black Alpinist housing! Need a movement now haha


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

josayeee said:


> Just picked up a black Alpinist housing! Need a movement now haha
> 
> View attachment 13607817


Cousins UK has them for $130 or so US.

Do you mind posting some additional details? I'd love to see a close up of the inner bezel and how it engages with the crown. I'd also like to see the part number of the housing (or know where you acquired the housing and dial).


----------



## dxtr3265 (Jul 18, 2016)

I have joined the Alpinist club, and as it is tradition the first thing I did was find it a better strap:

































I particularly like the last strap since it has a green tint to it.

Here's the Alpinist ready to take on the day:


----------



## josayeee (Jan 27, 2017)

duc said:


> Cousins UK has them for $130 or so US.
> 
> Do you mind posting some additional details? I'd love to see a close up of the inner bezel and how it engages with the crown. I'd also like to see the part number of the housing (or know where you acquired the housing and dial).


Thanks I ordered one from there. Star Supply actually cancelled my initial order for a movement. They phoned me to check if I was a watchmaker and I failed haha. I also got a black date wheel on the way. I think the only thing I'm missing is some screws and clamps to keep the movement in place. I don't know if watchmakers have these readily available. I'm thinking I might use ones from a sarb033.

I got the housing from Yahoo Auctions Japan.

There is a jagged pulley attached to the 4 o clock crown. When you turn it, it turns the inner bezel.


----------



## hedd (May 21, 2018)

I've always wondered: how is that crown waterproofed? it seems pretty loose.


----------



## Cheddar (May 2, 2018)




----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Adding some sparkle to this gloomy day...


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😊😀 Tuesday🖖🏽


----------



## kenryu (Mar 14, 2018)

This watch is big or my wrist too small 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## zhobbyhouse (Aug 28, 2011)

Just got mine. 🙂


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

Back in stock at Amazon


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

basso4735 said:


> Back in stock at Amazon


Curious how much surplus is still out there? Certainly enough to offer it at the price you just posted a screenshot of.


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

Seiko Shepherd said:


> Curious how much surplus is still out there? Certainly enough to offer it at the price you just posted a screenshot of.


Well, I bought one a week or so ago during the last time they were at this price. After inspecting the watch it was noticeably used. Strap had been changed, fine scratches on the lugs, hang tag loose in box. It was obviously a return.

I'm trying again now but I don't have too much faith.


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

basso4735 said:


> Well, I bought one a week or so ago during the last time they were at this price. After inspecting the watch it was noticeably used. Strap had been changed, fine scratches on the lugs, hang tag loose in box. It was obviously a return.
> 
> I'm trying again now but I don't have too much faith.


Bummer.

I bought my Alpinist new last year from a seller in Japan.

So these examples being sold on Amazon are returns?


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Same here. I bought one during the last drop. It came with a broken box. When I opened the box, the watch was sitting face down inside. There were some minor scratches on the bezel and even a dent on the crystal! I returned it immediately of course.
So disappointed about Amazon.


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

Rosenbloom said:


> Same here. I bought one during the last drop. It came with a broken box. When I opened the box, the watch was sitting face down inside. There were some minor scratches on the bezel and even a dent on the crystal! I returned it immediately of course.
> So disappointed about Amazon.


Gah! This will be my last attempt. Fingers crossed.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

basso4735 said:


> Gah! This will be my last attempt. Fingers crossed.


if you really want one, you're better off calling CS and negotiating a partial credit


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

basso4735 said:


> Gah! This will be my last attempt. Fingers crossed.


It's a matter of luck indeed. Months ago I bought two sarb035 and one sarb033 at Amazon price drop. The two sarb035 were perfect and I was completely happy. The sarb033 came with some very minor scratches on the bezel. I did not return it however. I polished it with PolyWatch and the scratches were all gone. And I became happy again.


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

taike said:


> if you really want one, you're better off calling CS and negotiating a partial credit


Tried on the last one. Wouldn't budge, no discount. Just send it back.


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

Rosenbloom said:


> It's a matter of luck indeed. Months ago I bought two sarb035 and one sarb033 at Amazon price drop. The two sarb035 were perfect and I was completely happy. The sarb033 came with some very minor scratches on the bezel. I did not return it however. I polished it with PolyWatch and the scratches were all gone. And I became happy again.


I bought an 033 and 035 recently as well, both looked brand new with stickers on bracelets and case backs.

Have a feeling there are less 017's left out there.


----------



## dxtr3265 (Jul 18, 2016)

Last week I received my new Alpinist and decided to take it out for a weekend that's proved to be true to its roots.

I wore it Friday night to the symphony to watch Jurassic Park with the score played by the orchestra. It was a great show and the Alpinist quietly ticked and glowed away during the entire performance. The superluminova came in handy at midnight to remind me to go home and get ready for the next day. Dressy watch? Check!









Saturday I took the Alpinist to Kings Canyon out for a hike.. It was 6.5 mi hike with a total 1,400 ft elevation gain among sequoias and redwoods. The entire hike was so picturesque that it took me a good 5 hrs to complete what I thought would be a 3 hr hike. Did I use the built in compass to find North? you bet! Outdoorsy watch? Check!

































Alright, there's the first of hopefully many weekends with the Alpinist.

(yes I did just copy/paste all that from my reddit post ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ )


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Glad you like your Alpinist Dxtr3265. Especially the compass. It's a keeper for me.:-!


----------



## todoroki (Jul 19, 2018)

Stopped by the local autumn Chrysanthemum festival and couldn't help adding my own touch to the decorations.


----------



## adamavfc (Jan 19, 2010)

I have problems with my SARB017. Its annoying me

1) Date doesnt change when I turn the crown. Nothing happens. But I can change the date by manually widing the time around 24 hours. 
2) When I move the watch a little like shake my wrist, I can hear a noise sounds like metal moving about

Are these big problems? Is it possible to get these problems fixed? Im in japan next week might take to a repair shop


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

basso4735 said:


> Back in stock at Amazon


how can is this possible?
isn't it dismissed??


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

I ordered a second alpinist during the amazon price dip and it just arrived. The serial number says it’s produced April this year. So I guess they are still in production? Or that’s among the final batches?

Also I noticed the dial color is slightly different from the first one I ordered from japan. I wonder how many people here owns more than one of these and care to chime in.


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

sblantipodi said:


> how can is this possible?
> isn't it dismissed??


Amazon seems to be getting stock in sporadically. The last one I received was a previously returned item so be weary.

I have one coming tomorrow from Amazon, hoping it's not a return.


----------



## todoroki (Jul 19, 2018)

adamavfc said:


> I have problems with my SARB017. Its annoying me
> 
> 1) Date doesnt change when I turn the crown. Nothing happens. But I can change the date by manually widing the time around 24 hours.
> 2) When I move the watch a little like shake my wrist, I can hear a noise sounds like metal moving about
> ...


With regards to 1), try playing with the crown by pulling and pushing it in fractions. I find it a little hard to find the sweet spot, because the position which changes the date can be a little finicky. However, I'll be surprised if you cant get it to change after a bit of persistence.


----------



## Barrett (May 18, 2008)

basso4735 said:


> Amazon seems to be getting stock in sporadically. The last one I received was a previously returned item so be weary.
> 
> I have one coming tomorrow from Amazon, hoping it's not a return.


Long Island Watch seems to have gotten new stock; I got mine from them in February just before word got out about Seiko pulling the plug (although it's important to know that the period between when a manufacturer announces the discontinuance of a product and the time when production is _actually_ halted are almost always two different things, and not by accident). I paid about US$440, including first-time buyer discount; the current stock is running $110 above that. Nowhere as cheap as Amazon, but you're getting NIB, _not_ seconds or returns.


----------



## Barrett (May 18, 2008)

basso4735 said:


> Amazon seems to be getting stock in sporadically. The last one I received was a previously returned item so be weary.
> 
> I have one coming tomorrow from Amazon, hoping it's not a return.


Long Island Watch seems to have gotten new stock; I got mine from them in February just before word got out about Seiko pulling the plug (although it's important to know that the period between when a manufacturer announces the discontinuance of a product and the time when production is _actually_ halted are almost always two different things, and not by accident). I paid about US$440, including first-time buyer discount; the current stock is running $110 above that. Nowhere as cheap as Amazon, but you're getting NIB, _not_ seconds or returns.


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

Barrett said:


> Long Island Watch seems to have gotten new stock; I got mine from them in February just before word got out about Seiko pulling the plug (although it's important to know that the period between when a manufacturer announces the discontinuance of a product and the time when production is _actually_ halted are almost always two different things, and not by accident). I paid about US$440, including first-time buyer discount; the current stock is running $110 above that. Nowhere as cheap as Amazon, but you're getting NIB, _not_ seconds or returns.


Exactly right, and given that Long Island got new stock in is a good sign. After a quick once over, the one delivered from Amazon appears new. Serial # is stating production date of 4/2018.

Edit: I also just noticed that the hang tag says sapphire...I swear my previous 2 said hardlex (even though all were actually sapphire).


----------



## Barrett (May 18, 2008)

basso4735 said:


> Edit: I also just noticed that the hang tag says sapphire...I swear my previous 2 said hardlex (even though all were actually sapphire).


_That's_ quite interesting. Wondering if anyone else caught that tagging anomaly.


----------



## Barrett (May 18, 2008)

basso4735 said:


> Edit: I also just noticed that the hang tag says sapphire...I swear my previous 2 said hardlex (even though all were actually sapphire).


_That's_ quite interesting. Wondering if anyone else caught that tagging anomaly.


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

Barrett said:


> _That's_ quite interesting. Wondering if anyone else caught that tagging anomaly.


The tag stating Hardlex crystal? Yes:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/seik...-hardlex-crystal-4678599.html#/topics/4678599


----------



## hedd (May 21, 2018)

I'm guessing it's because Seiko USA doesn't distribute any other sapphire watches, and this was a weird single channel amazon distribution thing.


----------



## joep2k (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Was able to snag one of these in August when Amazon had another batch at $356. Although the SARB017 has never been at the top of my "to buy" list for a variety of reasons, purchased one due to the reports of it being discontinued and to fill out my collection of SARB's. Have the SARB033 and 035 also which I value highly. Once received, can see that, like the other SARBs, fit & finish / build quality is a step above. Nice watch.

First order of business was to replace the Seiko OEM POS strap. Could go on a rant but nothing new there, knew it was a POS going in but can only say that the product photos do not do it justice&#8230;it is worse in real life, especially when you consider the price point of the SARB017. (Guess I couldn't let it pass without a mini-rant!)

I have plenty of leather straps but generally prefer watches on bracelet so started scouring the Web again looking for options. What got my attention was a series of posts from our resident expert *Yankeexpress*. He had mounted his on a 3rd party "sterile oyster glidelock" bracelet found on ebay.



yankeexpress said:


> New $356 Alpinist arrived today from Amazon. Finally, a 6r15 at a fair price.
> 
> Put it on one of these sterile oyster glidelocks....it wasn't easy as the lug holes barely line up and it took a lot of persuasion to get the pins to seat, but they did eventually.
> 
> ...





yankeexpress said:


> One of the recent new $356 Amazon bargains, On glidelock





yankeexpress said:


> The clasp can be obtained alone or with the whole Oyster bracelet, as in the photos, on eBay for 43mm and 40mm cases:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/21-3MM-PARN...72.m2749.l2649
> 
> ...


Here is a link to the ebay seller I used:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Stainless-...316L-Solid-Kit-Men-s-Watch-P210/182147909464?

According to the seller's description, the bracelet is 316L stainless with curved solid end links and is intended for a Rolex 40mm Submariner. Current asking price is $33.25 (delivered) but seller accepted my offer of $28. Delivery was reasonably prompt, about 2 -3 weeks IIRC, direct from Hong Kong. Quality is above average for 3rd party and the "glide lock" feature is interesting and useful.

*YE* had said that the holes in the watch lugs were not perfectly in line with the springbar holes within the bracelet solid end piece and required some "persuasion" to get it to fit. Because the end pieces are solid, there is not a lot of give and the pin holes within the lugs on my SARB were only partially visible with the bracelet. After struggling with mine for too long, gave up and set it aside for awhile. Got busy with some home projects and travel and didn't pick it back up until this last weekend, a couple of months later. After minor modification of the end pieces using a Dremel tool and "persuasion" was able to get the spring bars to finally seat into the lug holes. Which is a good thing. To be candid, I was ambivalent about keeping the 017 but the addition of the bracelet takes the 017 to another level. It is now a keeper.

Regarding the mods to the end piece, didn't have presence of mind to take a pic of modified end piece prior to mounting. Due to the difficulty in the final "persuasion" to get it to seat, will not be removing any time soon. But, hope I can describe it sufficiently for others wanting to try this bracelet.

I cut a notch / slot on the end pieces using a cutting disk on the Dremel, from the spring bar hole extending to the inner curved surface of the end piece. Although the curved end pieces were near perfect for lug width and matching the curvature of the watch case, the pin holes within the lugs of SARB017 are slightly forward, closer to the watch case than the spring bar holes of the bracelet end piece. By cutting the slot, it created space to allow pressing the spring bar tips inward to finally seat in the holes within the lugs. Not an ideal solution if you plan on changing straps frequently but works for me as I feel the bracelet is an excellent match for this watch and doubt that I will be removing it anytime soon.

If you are unfamiliar with a glidelock bracelet, believe it was introduced originally by Rolex. I see it as an alternative to a racheting clasp sometime found on divers. The glidelock permits quick adjustment in bracelet length. You simply pull down on the bracelet link end opposite the foldover clasp to disengage a locking lug within, slide the glidelock as desired, and then pull the bracelet end back up to engage the locking lug. Have to say it seems to be a rather elegant solution. One caution, do not attempt to remove the springbar within the glidelock. It is a tedious to get all the parts to line up again to reassemble. I learned my lesson.

Back to the 017, as stated above, with the new bracelet, consider it to be a keeper now. The bracelet makes the watch more substantial and usable. It is a nice watch and a unique addition to my collection but have to say that still do not quite understand the near cult status the watch has attained. Not talking it down, just saying.

Many thanks to *Yankeexpress*!

Here are the requisite pics:


----------



## effers (Sep 19, 2012)

Has anyone been able to source an OEM sapphire crystal for the SARB017?

Mine unfortunately scratched against my wife's diamond ring while we were dealing with our toddler during a tantrum...


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

capt-dim said:


> View attachment 13637009


^^Fantastic Photo^^ :thumbup:


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

effers said:


> Has anyone been able to source an OEM sapphire crystal for the SARB017?
> 
> Mine unfortunately scratched against my wife's diamond ring while we were dealing with our toddler during a tantrum...


https://www.watchpartsplaza.com/us/seiko-sarb017-watch-parts.html?id=103864496&quantity=1


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## stylophile (Sep 30, 2018)

dxtr3265 said:


> Last week I received my new Alpinist and decided to take it out for a weekend that's proved to be true to its roots.
> 
> I wore it Friday night to the symphony to watch Jurassic Park with the score played by the orchestra. It was a great show and the Alpinist quietly ticked and glowed away during the entire performance. The superluminova came in handy at midnight to remind me to go home and get ready for the next day. Dressy watch? Check!
> 
> ...


Which strap is that? Would you mind sharing the source? Thanks!


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## josayeee (Jan 27, 2017)

Loving the Alpinist series. I want every single one now haha


----------



## joep2k (Feb 10, 2016)

josayeee said:


> View attachment 13640843
> 
> View attachment 13640849
> 
> ...


Which other colors are available?


----------



## fendushi (Jun 2, 2009)

I have been wearing this on and off over the past few years. It has taken me a while to fully appreciate it's beauty and uniqueness.
































































Edit: I have not posted pics in a while so I missed the whole Photobucket and Imgur nonsense. Using Dropbox now but not as easy to post pics in this forum. Tried uploading directly to forum but doesn't auto resize


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Part # looks like 4A5H1LX
> 
> Gotta find it with end links, then get the OK from my Wife to get it. (Gotta keep my better half happy!)


Ok so I didn't find that exact bracelet, but found this... It's on the way and I'll post the results for y'all when I get it!


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Ok so I didn't find that exit bracelet, but found this... It's on the way and I'll post the results for y'all when I get it!
> 
> View attachment 13647057


Looking forward to it. You may have just stumbled upon the makings of a very unique two tone option.


----------



## hedd (May 21, 2018)

I asked my wife to design me an Erika's for my birthday. She also got me that Worn and Wound roll in the background (which I didn't even know existed). What do y'all think?


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

It looks great on an oyster bracelet


----------



## fendushi (Jun 2, 2009)

yankeexpress said:


> It looks great on an oyster bracelet


Yes, I quite like this look. I am not a fan of the jubilee bracelet, the oyster somehow compliments the look of the dial.


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Two-Tone kinda Sunday...


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Seiko Shepherd said:


> Looking forward to it. You may have just stumbled upon the makings of a very unique two tone option.


Ohhhh Shepard, there's no stumbling here. This has been a long, planned process. First I thought of the Strapcode 2 tone, but it is just tooooo much gold, proportional to what's actually ON the Alpinist. It looks overwhelming to me.
I currently have the Seiko Solar bracelet on mine. I discovered they made a 2-tone for the same model. So I found one (of the 2 or3 models made).
Now I found one, used and inexpensively.

Again I'll let ya know!


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

Have a good evening 









Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## jamaha (May 31, 2017)

fendushi said:


> Yes, I quite like this look. I am not a fan of the jubilee bracelet, the oyster somehow compliments the look of the dial.


I'm not a fan, at least of the OE bracelet. It looks too dull to me with this watch. I feel the same way about the SARB035 I just got as well. I want to find a more eye-catching or interesting bracelet, but the Angus jubilee looks too thick and bulky to me. I'd love a two-tone super jubilee style to fit it, but haven't found one yet.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

jamaha said:


> I'm not a fan, at least of the OE bracelet. It looks too dull to me with this watch. I feel the same way about the SARB035 I just got as well. I want to find a more eye-catching or interesting bracelet, but the Angus jubilee looks too thick and bulky to me. I'd love a two-tone super jubilee style to fit it, but haven't found one yet.


Look thru this thread. There are a LOT of other bracelets that fit, end links and all. I have a nice one from a Seiko Solar. (It's back in the last 100 pages somewhere)


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

This project may be of interest to some of you
View attachment 13644243


Info here
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=4830975


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

taike said:


> This project may be of interest to some of you
> View attachment 13644243
> 
> 
> ...


42mm?? Pass.


----------



## jamaha (May 31, 2017)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Look thru this thread. There are a LOT of other bracelets that fit, end links and all. I have a nice one from a Seiko Solar. (It's back in the last 100 pages somewhere)


Yeah, I've been working on it. Taking it in small bites a couple pages a day. There are *a lot* of posts.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

The glorious green









Sent from Note FE using Tapatalk


----------



## hairy (Dec 16, 2011)

jamaha said:


> Yeah, I've been working on it. Taking it in small bites a couple pages a day. There are *a lot* of posts.











SARX001 bracelet fits very well.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Wednesday fellow Alpinists😊👍🏽🖖🏽


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

double post


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

basso4735 said:


> Barrett said:
> 
> 
> > Long Island Watch seems to have gotten new stock; I got mine from them in February just before word got out about Seiko pulling the plug (although it's important to know that the period between when a manufacturer announces the discontinuance of a product and the time when production is _actually_ halted are almost always two different things, and not by accident). I paid about US$440, including first-time buyer discount; the current stock is running $110 above that. Nowhere as cheap as Amazon, *but you're getting NIB, not seconds or returns*.
> ...


Absolutely correct - and same here as well.

Mine has the identical tag, and production date. Also from Amazon (as in "shipped and sold by Amazon"), and is flawless (even under magnifying glass - believe me I checked).



ffnc1020 said:


> I ordered a second alpinist during the amazon price dip and it just arrived. The serial number says it's produced April this year. So I guess they are still in production? Or that's among the final batches?
> 
> Also I noticed the dial color is slightly different from the first one I ordered from japan. I wonder how many people here owns more than one of these and care to chime in.


It may be one of the very last runs Amazon might have gotten their hands on.


----------



## jamaha (May 31, 2017)

hairy said:


> SARX001 bracelet fits very well.


That looks great! I really like that style with the polished accents. Gonna have to seek one out.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

tro_jan said:


> The glorious green
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey what's the bracelet on that? It fits really well!


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Hey what's the bracelet on that? It fits really well!


This came from my Panda SNN151. And it fits perfectly indeed.

Sent from Note FE using Tapatalk


----------



## kenryu (Mar 14, 2018)

hairy said:


> View attachment 13659343
> 
> 
> SARX001 bracelet fits very well.


Just wondering is it the same bracelet with sarx035/033

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## Raygam (Oct 20, 2012)

Seiko Shepherd said:


>


Looks great!

This is one that I've always liked from afar but never acquired. 
Definitely on short list now!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Underwound (Nov 12, 2018)

Seiko Shepherd said:


> Two-Tone kinda Sunday...


This looks outstanding with the two tone bracelet! The gold picks up the numerals and hands perfectly. Nice!


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Ok so I didn't find that exact bracelet, but found this... It's on the way and I'll post the results for y'all when I get it!
> 
> View attachment 13647057


Ok so I got it and finally had time to put it on.

Whadda y'all think? (I'll give my opinion in a few weeks after I wear it a bit....)

I like the subtle bit of gold... Not so much, but just a compliment to the gilt hands.

Will it start a trend in the Alpinist world??? I hope so!

















(PS I know one of the spring bars is loose. I'll fix that when I get home)


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Ok so I got it and finally had time to put it on.
> 
> Whadda y'all think? (I'll give my opinion in a few weeks after I wear it a bit....)
> 
> ...


I like it! If I hadn't already "persuaded" the 3rd party glide lock oyster on mine would definitely consider this. Know the Strapcode 2 tone Angus is a better bracelet (SEL, heavier links, etc.) but actually prefer aesthetics of your bracelet. The two thin gold strips are less distracting and better serve to accent the dial face instead of competing with it.


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Ok so I got it and finally had time to put it on.
> 
> Whadda y'all think? (I'll give my opinion in a few weeks after I wear it a bit....)
> 
> ...


Like the looks of that bracelet but the fit of the endlinks would bother me as pictured.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Seiko Shepherd said:


> Like the looks of that bracelet but the fit of the endlinks would bother me as pictured.


Yes. The end links are small, I'll grant you that. But the amount of gold is better than the jubilee.... (Got the loose one fixed and it looks better. More pix tomorrow)
Seiko makes a LOT of 20mm bracelets with a few stripes of gold... this is just one of 4 I looked at, and the 1 I got at a price I felt worth the attempt.
Heck if it doesn't work I'll have a nice (98%) Seiko Solar to sell!


----------



## sirgilligan (Dec 6, 2018)

I hope this isn't a duplicate post, but I posted and since I am new it went to the moderator. I checked my posts and can't see it, so I am not sure if it is waiting or went to limbo.

I just got a Seiko Alpinist SARB017. I wanted to share the packaging images and my initial impression. The watch is perfect. Not a scratch. Packaging is the small box. I like the box, sturdy and padding in the lid.



















It came with two manuals.



















I got it from Amazon. I was very observant unpacking the watch and the watch is clean, not even a finger print to be found on it.

It is an April 2018 build watch.

I know that most come in a long flat box. I have no explanation why. The box of mine seems to be a presentation type box, and I imagine seeing it in a display case, so maybe that is an explanation of the differences.

It did not have the tag that show how to use the dial to locate south / north.

I love the watch.

p.s. It says Sapphire Crystal on the tag.


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

I ordered the Alpinist at 9 pm PST Monday Dec 03. It was backorder at the time I ordered on Amazon. Do you think Amazon/I have a chance getting it? Thx.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

fandi said:


> I ordered the Alpinist at 9 pm PST Monday Dec 03. It was backorder at the time I ordered on Amazon. Do you think Amazon/I have a chance getting it? Thx.


yes


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

taike said:


> yes


It's a YES!


----------



## sirgilligan (Dec 6, 2018)

fandi said:


> I ordered the Alpinist at 9 pm PST Monday Dec 03. It was backorder at the time I ordered on Amazon. Do you think Amazon/I have a chance getting it? Thx.


I am an optimist, so I think so!


----------



## mrob.mn (Jun 27, 2018)

Bought my Alpinist on the recent Amazon sale. Came in larger white square box with tag saying "Sapphire crystal". Arrived with a scratch on side of the case (non crown side). The strap does not have any signs of use, which seems odd. It wouldn't surprise me if these white box watches were returns. 

Amazon offered to replace it or give an additional discount if I wanted to keep it. I'm not really a collector (this watch will get worn), so I ended up saving an extra 20% and I have nice watch to wear daily.

I will see how it keeps time for a few days to see if it's a "keeper".


----------



## hedd (May 21, 2018)

Interesting. I think I'd keep it. It's not a grand seiko and it's going to get some character over time anyway. This is a workhorse.


----------



## mrob.mn (Jun 27, 2018)

hedd said:


> Interesting. I think I'd keep it. It's not a grand seiko and it's going to get some character over time anyway. This is a workhorse.


Agreed. This Alpinist will enjoy life. Amazon was good to me on this one. Final price $307 (after tax) for a great watch.


----------



## Juror-Iam (Apr 1, 2017)

One of the best photos I have made (im not a very good photographer).

Made this strap even before the watch has arrived. Never worn the original one.









Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

Heh, same


----------



## panos_ioannou (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## ksrao_74 (Apr 27, 2010)

On geckota leather.









Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## kenryu (Mar 14, 2018)

Couldnt be more wrong alpinist with blue diver strap


----------



## hedd (May 21, 2018)

haha I told a local watchmaker that I wanted to try that exact blue strap, and he wouldn't even hand it to me. Not bad.


----------



## watches.ist (Sep 5, 2012)

On a green Hadley Roma cordura strap.


----------



## kenryu (Mar 14, 2018)

hedd said:


> haha I told a local watchmaker that I wanted to try that exact blue strap, and he wouldn't even hand it to me. Not bad.


While this thought comes as now starting winter so i changed my padi mini turtle to leather.
then abrakadabraa!! That rubber on my alpinist now and i think ill keep it for couple days. Lol

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## joep2k (Feb 10, 2016)

On suede Brown strap.


----------



## joep2k (Feb 10, 2016)

Better angle


----------



## Wistshots (Nov 4, 2018)

My alpinist on strap code jubilee


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## Mayank3004 (May 12, 2018)




----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Taking a break from G-Shocks, I've been wearing this watch for several days straight (including sleeping). The quality of this piece is remarkable. Here's an outtake from the other day.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

The best value for the money but sadly discontinued😔🖖🏽


----------



## kenryu (Mar 14, 2018)

Still with seiko blue rubber surprisingly really comfortable with this alpinist









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## mistax (Dec 23, 2018)

I've been eyeing this for almost 3 years ever since i got my dad his SARB035 from seiyajapan. Was very sad to find out this week that the watch had been discontinued earlier this year. I was able to find a vendor that had this watch for 486, but I'm not sure if i should jump on it right away or hope for another amazon like deal from earlier this month to snag this in the 360-430 range.


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)




----------



## sp1r1t1sm (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## harry-g (Jan 15, 2010)

It's been a while guys, this watch is still my daily beater.


----------



## Danielnick (Apr 16, 2018)

This thread is awesome...it's going to take me days to get through all the pics!

Question for you all. Which strap do you like best out of these two? I'm torn between them both.


----------



## sevaseka (Dec 23, 2018)

Danielnick said:


> This thread is awesome...it's going to take me days to get through all the pics!
> 
> Question for you all. Which strap do you like best out of these two? I'm torn between them both.
> View attachment 13753781
> View attachment 13753781


the first one look better

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## panos_ioannou (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Danielnick said:


> This thread is awesome...it's going to take me days to get through all the pics!
> 
> Question for you all. Which strap do you like best out of these two? I'm torn between them both.
> View attachment 13753781


I've got the Swiss army style one and it suits the alpinist well. The greens aren't a perfect match, but they still look good together. Also, I've got small wrists so mine isn't a great fit.


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)




----------



## Acadian1820 (Jul 18, 2017)

Rosenbloom said:


> View attachment 13755347
> 
> 
> View attachment 13755349


That's a great strap, Rosenbloom! Can you tell us where you got it?


----------



## Acadian1820 (Jul 18, 2017)

Here's my Alpinist that has been in hiding for months and waiting for Christmas to arrive. I agree the strap is super stiff and I'm thinking of possibly removing the coating on the outside to see if that helps soften it up. I'm torn, though, as the stiffness of the strap keeps the watch from sliding to the far side of my wrist where it's difficult to read.


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

Back on wrist after a long break.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## StoneLeeburn (Dec 29, 2018)

I've got mine on, it's my weekend wear


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Acadian1820 said:


> That's a great strap, Rosenbloom! Can you tell us where you got it?


Hello, I bought it from taobao.com for about US$10:

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...93f27baPFzfdu&id=541218617953&_u=t2dmg8j26111

Cheers


----------



## sevaseka (Dec 23, 2018)

the green dial stole my heart









Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## dxtr3265 (Jul 18, 2016)

Here's the Alpinist enjoying some much welcomed sun in Bryce Canyon (air temp was 9F).


----------



## Boondoggle (Jan 3, 2019)

This is my first year as a watch lover, what a shame I discovered the Alpinist around October. Would definitely buy one if they were around their original price. Guess I'll just have to drool over all the pages of this thread.


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

IF YOU SMELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLALALALALLALALALALALALA WHAT I am cooking ... on both wrist !


----------



## jkingrph (Feb 6, 2018)

johnMcKlane said:


> IF YOU SMELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLALALALALLALALALALALALA WHAT I am cooking ... on both wrist !
> 
> View attachment 13778985
> 
> ...


Well, what is the correct time??


----------



## jkingrph (Feb 6, 2018)

duplicate


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

jkingrph said:


> Well, what is the correct time??


i have to cook the oignon before then add all the ingredient


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## GreatLakesWatch (Aug 12, 2016)

Wistshots said:


> My alpinist on strap code jubilee


I just ordered this bracelet for my alpinist and can't wait to try it out! Pics will ensue.


----------



## Venkov (Dec 10, 2016)

therion said:


> I can't find a damn thing if I put Stailer strap in Google search. Are you sure this is the correct name for it? Can you please check, it looks amazing!


With pleasure http://www.remeshop.ru/kozhanie-remeshki/80164-remeshok-naht.html

Отправлено с моего iPad используя Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Ok so I got it and finally had time to put it on.
> 
> Whadda y'all think? (I'll give my opinion in a few weeks after I wear it a bit....)
> 
> ...


Now after wearing that one for a few weeks I didn't like it. the links never really fit right nor did I think it looked good.

Then I found ANOTHER cheep Seiko with a different bracelet.

i think I'll wear this one for a while. The end links look good and this bracelet shines more.
(I purposely didn't polish anything up, yet.)

I think this is about enough gold to compliment the dial. its got a good diver's clasp, fits very comfortably, and isn't showy, but subtle.
Sure it's a bit rattly, but hey it's a Seiko!

Whadda ya think? Is it gonna start an Alpinist trend? I hope so!


----------



## panos_ioannou (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## Graik9 (Jan 20, 2018)

World traveler









Στάλθηκε από το MHA-L29 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Amlethoe (Feb 8, 2016)

Hopefully my Alpinist will arrive next week, I'm super excited! It's been a bit of a dream of mine and I might scream when I finally have it in my hands (or on my wrist).

Now I'm looking for a decent oyster steel bracelet, since the OEM one would cost me half of what I paid for the watch, I'm considering alternatives just like most of you. I heard that Rolex aftermarket oysters should fit, in particular the 93150 bracelet. Is this true? Would others fit? I found many on eBay that look pretty good and cost a tiny fraction of the OEM bracelet, they even have solid endlinks. Brace yourselves, here come a lot of options and questions! Unfortunately I can't link the eBay listings.

1) Seiko Sumo bracelet: would the solid endlinks fit?








2) Parnis 40mm GMT Submariner "homage": couldn't care less about the watch, but the bracelet looks good and there's also listings for that only, with apparently screwed pins and everything. Would an original 40mm Rolex Sub bracelet fit?








3) General "Seiko 20mm bracelet": doesn't say what models it fits, other than "SE-1".








4) There's a whole bunch of general Seiko oyster 20mm bracelets with no reference to any model, but they have hollow endlinks so I hope they would fit, maybe with some fiddling. Would they?








5) This unkown brand bracelet, the listing just says 20mm Oyster.Looks pretty damn cool, probably the best of the bunch, if I can change the clasp with un unbranded or Seiko one.


----------



## sokard (Feb 27, 2017)

I love this watch!!!


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

Alpinist on a watchgecko oyster bracelet 









Sent from my NX531J using Tapatalk


----------



## kenryu (Mar 14, 2018)

Put back milanese









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## tikkathree (Oct 11, 2014)

sokard said:


> I love this watch!!!
> View attachment 13785831


I loved it too: twice over but ultimately I couldn't live with the case size which I wished to be a couple of mm bigger.


----------



## panos_ioannou (Sep 19, 2018)

tikkathree said:


> I loved it too: twice over but ultimately I couldn't live with the case size which I wished to be a couple of mm bigger.


I disagree. All the "real" watches are 38 top, and this is 38


----------



## Antibes (Apr 24, 2018)

Up to 40mm depending on wrist size.
Alpinist is in sweet spot! 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

panos_ioannou said:


> I disagree. All the "real" watches are 38 top, and this is 38


in oompa loompa land


----------



## Hnefi (Dec 10, 2018)

My first "real" post is to share with all of you, my Alpinist getting some ski time at an undisclosed summit in the Canadian Rockies. Temp outside at the time of the picture was -15C so had to make sure to snap the photo quickly!

Looking forwards to getting it on a softer strap but already enjoying this piece so much.









Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## Amlethoe (Feb 8, 2016)

Hnefi said:


> My first "real" post is to share with all of you, my Alpinist getting some ski time at an undisclosed summit in the Canadian Rockies. Temp outside at the time of the picture was -15C so had to make sure to snap the photo quickly!
> 
> Looking forwards to getting it on a softer strap but already enjoying this piece so much.
> 
> ...


Right in its habitat, nice!


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

sokard said:


> I love this watch!!!
> View attachment 13785831


That's a fantastic strap. Where's it from?


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

Stunning watch 









Sent from my NX531J using Tapatalk


----------



## travisbest (Dec 5, 2017)

...


----------



## sokard (Feb 27, 2017)

tommyboy31 said:


> That's a fantastic strap. Where's it from?


I bought it from watchbandcenter.com but I can't remember the model!

Sent from my SM-G935S using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## kenryu (Mar 14, 2018)

Greeny









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

Green!









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Checking out the gold accents on my new bracelet..

and just looking at the dial for the 4th time...

because I forgot to check the TIME the first 3 times I looked at it.....


----------



## panos_ioannou (Sep 19, 2018)

Blue with green...


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

Saw a great shot of an Alpinist with a green canvas strap on Instagram this week but no mention which strap it is. Is it from someone on here or does someone know which strap this is?


__
http://instagr.am/p/BsvJSYHBWiX/


----------



## GreatLakesWatch (Aug 12, 2016)

On my new Strapcode jubilee


----------



## kenryu (Mar 14, 2018)

Under the shirt









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## marv524 (Apr 13, 2015)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> View attachment 13808813
> 
> 
> Checking out the gold accents on my new bracelet..
> ...


Where did you get the bracelet ? if you don't mind me asking.. Thanks

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

marv524 said:


> Where did you get the bracelet ? if you don't mind me asking.. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


I looked for a long time for a Seiko bracelet.
This is from a Seiko Solar. I found 2 of them, used, and cheap. 
One was a 20mm, but with bigger solid links. 
Then there was this one, but with 18mm lugs. 
Turns out the middle lug was the same so I used the 20mm hollow end links and the 18mm bracelet with it.

Since the Alpinist is a normal 38mm watch, just about any 20mm hollow end link will fit, with a bit of "finesse". 
Here is a pic showing each one.(the Solar with the big-link bracelet can be had for what I got it for...)

Tried them both and I was able to fit this one better to my wide, flat, bony wrists.

In the end- I think any 20mm end link bracelet would fit. Check flEbay or other sites. I found a used watch is WAYYYYYY cheaper than a new bracelet.

First what I have now- bracelet from the 18mm Solar, but with the 20mm links- perfect fit!

















And this was my first try. 20mm Seiko Solar bracelet. It just didn't fir ME correctly, though I think it looks more dressy.
















(I know- the end links were loose for the pic- easily fixt after the pic)


----------



## marv524 (Apr 13, 2015)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> I looked for a long time for a Seiko bracelet.
> This is from a Seiko Solar. I found 2 of them, used, and cheap.
> One was a 20mm, but with bigger solid links.
> Then there was this one, but with 18mm lugs.
> ...


Thanks!!


----------



## stefflod (Dec 28, 2018)

Inspired by the great photos here (thanks everyone), I have been enticed to make my first post. I love this watch. I shouldn't: gold, green, cathederal hands - not my thing. But it all just works. I waited until this olive nato arrived, which I think sets off the watch really well, but then it does work with almost any strap. Pic was taken at a music event, so the lighting isn't great. The strap is Meyhofer Aachen olive green from watchbandcenter


----------



## stefflod (Dec 28, 2018)

Inspired by the great photos here (thanks everyone), I have been enticed to make my first post. I love this watch. I shouldn't: gold, green, cathederal hands - not my thing. But it all just works. I waited until this olive nato arrived, which I think sets off the watch really well, but then it does work with almost any strap. Pic was taken at a music event, so the lighting isn't great. The strap is Meyhofer Aachen olive green from watchbandcenter

View attachment 13831561


----------



## kenryu (Mar 14, 2018)

Alpinist saturday









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

Popping on a Colareb strap.


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

I'm going Yamabushi 山伏 today. Added a new Crown and Buckle Black Bridle Leather NATO to my Sarb017. Very supple. The strap design is much thinner keeping the position of the watch head closer to the wrist. The black strap accents the inner rotating compass ring quite nicely...


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Wow! Finally found a thread for Alpinist fans such as myself!

Presenting my Fabulous SARB017 in a mesh bracelet .


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)

basso4735 said:


> Popping on a Colareb strap.


Is it the Venezia ocher ?


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

darklight111 said:


> Is it the Venezia ocher ?


Spoleto rust brown.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## Alpinist Looker (Jan 29, 2019)

Finally pulled the trigger on this one. Hope I won't regret it.


----------



## Shogun007 (Jan 29, 2019)

New steel bracelet for my 2 years old precious after wearing just leather straps.


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

Picked up a cheap jubilee from eBay, apparently made for 16610s. Took a bit of fiddling with the hollow links but the fit is spot on!
I'm a big fan of hollow linked, jingly jangly jubilees for some reason. They're so comfy and so vintage-y. Love it.
I think this is a great option if you're looking for a 20>16mm tapered jubilee on your Alpinist.

Here it is on my 015 (well, it's an 017 with an 015 dial).


----------



## jstride (Aug 23, 2018)

New strap for mine, wasn't wearing it much with the old one but love it now.









Sent from my HMA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Switched out stock strap for Hirsch Liberty. |>


----------



## omega__1 (Sep 6, 2009)

Took her out on a short hike today.


----------



## Chris G (Oct 17, 2014)

This is nothing we haven't seen before, but before and after I got bracelet from Long Island Watch. It looks and wears very well, but I already fell while I was working in the woods and scratched the bracelet a bit. Oh, well.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Alpinist Looker said:


> Finally pulled the trigger on this one. Hope I won't regret it.


You won't. The dial looks better in person. I have seen only 3 or 4 pics that do true justice to the real green of the dial.
It'll look good on a wide variety of straps.
I think you'll be surprised. Enjoy!

Look around and spend a few bucks on a bracelet you like. There are quite a few that fit.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## Markhp (Dec 30, 2017)

banderor said:


> View attachment 13876739


I received an email from Gnonom advising this this in stock & for sale.
i thought it had been discontinued.
is Seiko still mfg this model, or is the offer for remaining NOS?


----------



## hedd (May 21, 2018)

There is a long island watch video posted above somewhere. He just got a shipment in as well. It looks like there is a backlog of them still being produced.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## gregmcv (Sep 21, 2018)

The dial is even better in person. The Alpinist has grown on me. Plus hard to find gold hands and numeral on a watch.
Nice when you were a gold wedding band.


----------



## gregmcv (Sep 21, 2018)

The dial is even better in person. The Alpinist has grown on me. Plus hard to find gold hands and numeral on a watch.
Nice when you were a gold wedding band.


----------



## cristu (Jan 8, 2018)

gregmcv said:


> The dial is even better in person. The Alpinist has grown on me. Plus hard to find gold hands and numeral on a watch.
> Nice when you were a gold wedding band.


Indeed. One of the Best gold hands


----------



## loki_the_bubba (Jan 12, 2012)

It has been years since I posted on this forum. But I just bought an Alpinist. Like many I was not a fan of the leather strap. So I bought an inexpensive bracelet on ebay. It looked good but not exceptional (first pic). Then I found that the same bracelet was made with just a touch of gold. I'm not usually a fan of two-tone. But this seemed to have just the right proportion of gold to steel, like the Alpinist itself. I could find pictures of it but could not find anywhere to buy it. So I bought an SNE098 (great deal at $57) just for the bracelet. I think it matches perfectly (second pic).


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

loki_the_bubba said:


> It has been years since I posted on this forum. But I just bought an Alpinist. Like many I was not a fan of the leather strap. So I bought an inexpensive bracelet on ebay. It looked good but not exceptional (first pic). Then I found that the same bracelet was made with just a touch of gold. I'm not usually a fan of two-tone. But this seemed to have just the right proportion of gold to steel, like the Alpinist itself. I could find pictures of it but could not find anywhere to buy it. So I bought an SNE098 (great deal at $57) just for the bracelet. I think it matches perfectly (second pic).
> 
> View attachment 13904751
> 
> ...


Good bracelet call!


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

loki_the_bubba said:


> It has been years since I posted on this forum. But I just bought an Alpinist. Like many I was not a fan of the leather strap. So I bought an inexpensive bracelet on ebay. It looked good but not exceptional (first pic). Then I found that the same bracelet was made with just a touch of gold. I'm not usually a fan of two-tone. But this seemed to have just the right proportion of gold to steel, like the Alpinist itself. I could find pictures of it but could not find anywhere to buy it. So I bought an SNE098 (great deal at $57) just for the bracelet. I think it matches perfectly (second pic).


its gonna be trend now...


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Yuppers!! I started it a few months ago. it's just gearing up now!


----------



## seikomax (Feb 18, 2019)

New to Forum...not new to Seiko.
Here's my brand new...Alpinist.
I chose to remove the stock brown leather and sport my first NATO...Bond BGR.


----------



## josayeee (Jan 27, 2017)

Got some new old spare parts from Japan and a new NE15 movement.


----------



## fonklover (Mar 24, 2007)

i am a fool, but sure i am not the only one here  i bought the alpinist last year in spring when rumors was its discontinued. that was still for a great price from seiya japan. in winter i sold it as i bought 2 other seiko divers, just felt i overdid it a bit, not financially but you know, felt a bit greedy. long story short, last week i ordered another new one, glad i still found one for a acceptable price from citiwide_EU through amazon, its shipped out and should arrive next week, said to be no additional custom fees. now of course i also need a steel bracelet, i do have one jubilee for it actually but that has no curved end links. now i am thinking strapcode miltat is the way to go, either jubilee or oyster, or both? one thing is for sure, this time i will keep it forever. its a very unique watch with great specifications, from size, to movement, to WR. dont sell yours!


----------



## dion.steve (Jan 26, 2019)

With Strapcode bracelet. Put the Alpinist bracelet on my Sarb065.









Sent from my SM-N960W using Tapatalk


----------



## Shogun007 (Jan 29, 2019)

Original strap









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Does anyone here have a couple extra inner Rotating Compass Bezels from the Alpinist?

I want to paint one and put MINUTES on it so I can use it for timing stuff instead of as a compass.

OR ... Does anyone know here I can get one? I have tried various parts sites on the web, and haven't found one with any inner rotating compass bezels.

Thanks in advance!!

I think this may be a good Alpinist Mod in general....


----------



## JCrew (Oct 14, 2017)

New Militat Horween I just received today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Earth colors









Jan

Sent from Note FE using Tapatalk


----------



## 2000cvance (Nov 3, 2018)

Amlethoe said:


> Hopefully my Alpinist will arrive next week, I'm super excited! It's been a bit of a dream of mine and I might scream when I finally have it in my hands (or on my wrist).
> 
> Now I'm looking for a decent oyster steel bracelet, since the OEM one would cost me half of what I paid for the watch, I'm considering alternatives just like most of you. I heard that Rolex aftermarket oysters should fit, in particular the 93150 bracelet. Is this true? Would others fit? I found many on eBay that look pretty good and cost a tiny fraction of the OEM bracelet, they even have solid endlinks. Brace yourselves, here come a lot of options and questions! Unfortunately I can't link the eBay listings.
> 
> ...


Where did you order your SARB017 from? I've been wanting to get on, but I am unsure where to go...Any suggestions?


----------



## messyGarage (May 6, 2015)

bringing up the Alpinist thread with a BoR bracelet
Do you like it?


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## mhonlumo.ngullie (Oct 9, 2017)

messyGarage said:


> bringing up the Alpinist thread with a BoR bracelet
> Do you like it?


Looks great. May I know where you sourced the bracelet from?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## messyGarage (May 6, 2015)

Its from Watchgecko,
is sold with straight endlink and you need to pick the curved endlink separately
Its not super perfect but for me is enough

I ordered the generic 20mm and "submariner", and since they arrived unmarked, I'm unable to tell which is which.... I used what seemed to fit the best for me, that I believe to be the sub endlinks, since I've seen sub oysters that fit perfectly, but cant be sure.

Very good packing and super fast shipping from Watchgecko


----------



## kenryu (Mar 14, 2018)

Blue alpinist? No thank you hodinkee i love mine 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

New blue dial limited edition Alpinist reference SPB089 may be sold out, many already on eBay at inflated prices.


----------



## mrob.mn (Jun 27, 2018)

That blue Alpinist is nice, but the SPB089 is not a $600 watch. Godspeed to anyone buying this on eBay. One bonus though - it looks like it ships with an adequate strap.

With Seiko's new strategy to build a premium brand in the US, I wouldn't be surprised if they re-release these older models to build a mid-level price point and use the secondary market (eBay) to show inflated value. Create some scarcity and drive up prices (and brand value). 

Maybe we'll see another batch of these in a different color later this year (red?). Play up that "1959" hook.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Hmmm this the first I heard of the blue Alpinist.

I don't like the dial. It's just plain blue. No sunburst or cool details like my green one. 

It is just a plain-ol' flat blue dial in an Alpinist case. Anyone could have modded this!


----------



## Mr.Ludwig (Jan 26, 2019)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Hmmm this the first I heard of the blue Alpinist.
> 
> I don't like the dial. It's just plain blue. No sunburst or cool details like my green one.
> 
> It is just a plain-ol' flat blue dial in an Alpinist case. Anyone could have modded this!


It is sunburst just like the 017. It's basically a recolor.


----------



## panos_ioannou (Sep 19, 2018)

mrob.mn said:


> That blue Alpinist is nice, but the SPB089 is not a $600 watch. Godspeed to anyone buying this on eBay. One bonus though - it looks like it ships with an adequate strap.
> 
> With Seiko's new strategy to build a premium brand in the US, I wouldn't be surprised if they re-release these older models to build a mid-level price point and use the secondary market (eBay) to show inflated value. Create some scarcity and drive up prices (and brand value).
> 
> Maybe we'll see another batch of these in a different color later this year (red?). Play up that "1959" hook.


Glad I bought the SARB017, early enough , and in a few months I will have a watch that will be priced over 1000$


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

panos_ioannou said:


> Glad I bought the SARB017, early enough , and in a few months I will have a watch that will be priced over 1000$


I wouldn't bet on that.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Mr.Ludwig said:


> It is sunburst just like the 017. It's basically a recolor.


Mmm maybe it's the pics but it doesn't look sunburst. More of a matte blue to me.









(Pic from Hodinkee)

(Edit)
Okay upon further digging, you may be right. Found another pic of an eBay listing that isn't a Hodinkee pic. In this one it does appear to have a sunburst look. Who knows why there's such a difference in the pics.










IG: th3measure


----------



## josayeee (Jan 27, 2017)

There are new pics online it’s sunburst blue. My sarb017 looks matte green in certain light as well.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

josayeee said:


> There are new pics online it's sunburst blue. My sarb017 looks matte green in certain light as well.


I just found a new pic too that shows the sunburst.. edited my previous post. Thanks!

Interesting about your 017 appearing as a matte green sometimes. I guess I've never paid enough attention to notice.

IG: th3measure


----------



## Jason76basin (Mar 1, 2019)

i'd seen somebody mention(around page 140something ish) asking if an exhibition caseback from a sarb035 would fit on the alpinist. i didnt see that anybody tested that, or did i miss it? i just ordered an alpinist and it should be here monday, and the only thing that keeps it from being 100% perfect is that caseback. any help would be mucho appreciated. by the way, im new here and i hope to be in/out a lot.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Hey guys, my Alpinist should be arriving tomorrow or the day after. My questuon is if I have the OEM bracelet (it comes with 2 nice straps and OEM bracelet), is the strapcode bracelet that much better. I have read all about them and I understand buying one to replace one of those terrible leather straps, but do you think they are that much better than the oem bracelet? I will probably be wearing it on a bracelet (I am a bracelet guy at heart so I know I will eventually throw the bracelet on it), so I was just wondering if I have the oem, is the strapcode that much better that I should purchase it? Thanks.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Hey guys, my Alpinist should be arriving tomorrow or the day after. My questuon is if I have the OEM bracelet (it comes with 2 nice straps and OEM bracelet), is the strapcode bracelet that much better. I have read all about them and I understand buying one to replace one of those terrible leather straps, but do you think they are that much better than the oem bracelet? I will probably be wearing it on a bracelet (I am a bracelet guy at heart so I know I will eventually throw the bracelet on it), so I was just wondering if I have the oem, is the strapcode that much better that I should purchase it? Thanks.


Here are some FACTS I have observed and read thru this forum:
Strapcodes are VERY nicely made.
I see they have extended midlands on the end link. This makes the bracelet a couple mm longer beyond the lug-to-lug length. Some people like that, some don't. It's gonna make it wear a little bit bigger.
The stock bracelet is all brushed. It has hollow endlinks.
The Strapcodes come in a variety of styles that fit EXACTLY.

And here's my opinion on Alpinist bracelets.
I own 3 non-stock other-model-Seiko bracelets that fit my Alpinist. One is brushed with polished stripes thru the midlinks. It better matches the case, IMHO. The other 2 are also brushed stainless with a couple gold stripes thru the midlinks. Again I think this compliments the dial gold, rather than overwhelming it like Strapcode bracelets.

Thanks for reading. I appreciate it.
AlaskaJohnboy


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Here are some FACTS I have observed and read thru this forum:
> 
> The stock bracelet is all brushed. It has hollow endlinks.


The stock bracelet endlinks are solid.


----------



## josayeee (Jan 27, 2017)

I have the stock oem bracket from Seiya Japan and the strapcode oyster. I think the strapcode oyster is a bit better in terms of quality while the oem bracelet has shorter end links that give the watch a better overall look.

I feel like on the strapcode, there is too much metal between between the watch face and the lugs. It looks a little imbalanced. If I were strapcode, I would make the endlinks a bit smaller in terms of length and thickness. However, I do feel like this isn’t as much of an issue if you have a larger wrist where the extra real estate isn’t noticeable.

In terms of bracelets for this watch I prefer the oem and the strapcode jubilee over the strapcode oyster. I’m not even a huge fan of jubilee bracelets either. If you don’t mind folded endlinks there is a really nice president bracelet out there. Can’t speak for the Ginault bracelet.


----------



## hedd (May 21, 2018)

josayeee said:


> I have the stock oem bracket from Seiya Japan and the strapcode oyster. I think the strapcode oyster is a bit better in terms of quality while the oem bracelet has shorter end links that give the watch a better overall look.
> 
> I feel like on the strapcode, there is too much metal between between the watch face and the lugs. It looks a little imbalanced. If I were strapcode, I would make the endlinks a bit smaller in terms of length and thickness. However, I do feel like this isn't as much of an issue if you have a larger wrist where the extra real estate isn't noticeable.
> 
> In terms of bracelets for this watch I prefer the oem and the strapcode jubilee over the strapcode oyster. I'm not even a huge fan of jubilee bracelets either. If you don't mind folded endlinks there is a really nice president bracelet out there. Can't speak for the Ginault bracelet.


I've got both the oem and strapcode oyster, and the OEM looks way better. My strapcode is just sitting there until I'm desperate for a replacement.


----------



## donttpanic (Nov 9, 2016)

hedd said:


> I've got both the oem and strapcode oyster, and the OEM looks way better. My strapcode is just sitting there until I'm desperate for a replacement.


Likewise, I have the OEM and strapcode angus jubilee. Mine lives on the OEM bracelet. While it is a bit more limited in adjustability, it is way more comfortable and suits the style of the watch better. As a bonus, the forged clasp is rounded on the wrist side, allowing for a very comfortable fit. The angus jubilee links are too large IMO.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Wow, you guys are awesome! Thanks for all the valuable feedback. I think I am going to stick with the oem.


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)




----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)




----------



## fonklover (Mar 24, 2007)

i received my second 017 yesterday (sold my first one but couldnt live without it) from citiwide_eu via amazon.de for a still reasonable price. flawless deal, no customs. not much more than what i had paid last year for my first one. 
i was surprised that according to the serialnumber it was still made in june 2018. then i researched and the latest i found was made in 8,2018. noone really knows if they totally stopped production and when. i already have given up searching a NOS and almost bought a used overpriced one piece but then got lucky. the same goes for the m0111 oem bracelet. seiya still has them in stock, its pricey but i pulled the trigger this time because i want the full thing, i feel the strapcode bracelets look kind of off, specially around the end links. and generally too massive. this watch is defenitely a keeper for me. i learned from last time that this watch is quite unique due its specs and looks. i had a great summer with it last year and sold it after buying a marinemaster 300 sbdx001 NOS. but the alpinist defenitely got more wear in wrist than the mm300. so here we go, my life with the alpinist part 2 starts today. 🤗


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Agreed. Definitely a keeper. :-!


----------



## tough solar (Jan 8, 2011)

What price did you pay?


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

Rosenbloom said:


> Agreed. Definitely a keeper. :-!
> 
> View attachment 13947985
> 
> ...


Where did you get that strap and deployant buckle? That's a great complement to the watch.


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

PetrosD said:


> Where did you get that strap and deployant buckle? That's a great complement to the watch.


Both are bought from taobao.com in China. The buckle is authentic Seiko buckle. The price is about US$18.

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...0f727ba3RnpDX&id=532045554700&_u=t2dmg8j26111

The leather strap is originally in light brown color. I polished it with dark brown shoe wax. The price is about US$4.4 only.

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...0f727ba3RnpDX&id=573106292756&_u=t2dmg8j26111

But I am not sure whether the sellers will ship them overseas.
Cheers


----------



## mrob.mn (Jun 27, 2018)

I went with the gray suede from Two Stitch Straps. The edge finish I really nice and it's comfortable on day 1. I have a honey leather from Two Stitch on a different watch. The company is in Eastern Europe, but extremely easy to work with.


----------



## Bama214 (Aug 30, 2015)

I just added the Strapcode Oyster to my new blue Alpinist. The original black calf strap was of reasonable quality, but was certainly nothing special. This was my first experience with Strapcode, and I'll list my impressions below:

The bracelet fits like a glove! No gaps or rattling at the lugs.

The finishing is well done on the brushed and polished surfaces.

Lots of sharp edges around the clasp. A little very careful work with 320 grit emery paper resolved that.

The clasp itself is a bit bulky (I chose the Submariner style clasp). It would have been nicer if it was a bit thinner.

It might be a bit blingy, but I do like the interplay of the brushed and polished surfaces of the bracelet. To my eye it complements the watch well.

A couple of pictures:

























... and the original strap:


----------



## Bama214 (Aug 30, 2015)

Double Post


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Seiko oem bracelet:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AUTOmaniak (Feb 5, 2012)

... Or the Ginault bracelet with glide lock


----------



## AUTOmaniak (Feb 5, 2012)

... Or the Ginault bracelet with glide lock


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Mayank3004 (May 12, 2018)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Sunny, greenish kinda day









Jan

Sent from Note FE using Tapatalk


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

This is actually my sarb017 in some interesting lighting...almost looks blue!


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

tro_jan said:


> Sunny, greenish kinda day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great photo!

I am taking mine to Hawaii and hope to get some good pics there.
Trying to decide on which bracelet to take. 
Brushed steel or the one with a couple stripes of gold.

Hmmmmmm


----------



## marcell (May 6, 2017)

basso4735 said:


> This is actually my sarb017 in some interesting lighting...almost looks blue!


I like that thick suede strap, what is the brand/maker? thanks


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

marcell said:


> I like that thick suede strap, what is the brand/maker? thanks


Colareb spoleto rust.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vbluep51v2 (Jan 27, 2019)

Alpinist on a brown suede with gold stitching strap









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Here's just one for the first day. i'll get more in the sun.. Boy this thing looks great in the South Pacific sun! And knowing its so solidly built, I worry about it.. Well.. not at all! In the water, out of water, sun, sand, surf. Just wear it.


----------



## JamieWF (Nov 25, 2018)

tro_jan said:


> Sunny, greenish kinda day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This does so well in the sun. I love every angle on it. I've been trying to decide if I should get a bracelet for it but so far only have it on different straps.


----------



## JamieWF (Nov 25, 2018)

tro_jan said:


> Sunny, greenish kinda day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This does so well in the sun. I love every angle on it. I've been trying to decide if I should get a bracelet for it but so far only have it on different straps.


----------



## JamieWF (Nov 25, 2018)

Always looking for new strap options. Here are my 2 favorites so far. Both from B&R Bands.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

JamieWF said:


> This does so well in the sun. I love every angle on it. I've been trying to decide if I should get a bracelet for it but so far only have it on different straps.


It's an expert at playing with the light.
I both have it on leather, NATO, and SS straps.

Jan

Sent from Note FE using Tapatalk


----------



## fl0ppy (Dec 17, 2018)

My new Alpinist just arrived. The serial number on the back indicates it was manufactured in Nov 2018. Anyone else have one so recent? I thought they stopped making them earlier than that.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

-:


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Trying for a few more cool-in-the-sun Alpinist shots. 
It just looks soooo good in the sun.


----------



## harry-g (Jan 15, 2010)

Bored with my left hand shots, now to the right hand it sits.


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

View attachment 13980405


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## moberf (Jul 4, 2018)

Huh, I thought there'd be more Happy St Patrick's Day shots.


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

moberf said:


> Huh, I thought there'd be more Happy St Patrick's Day shots.
> View attachment 13984641












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

moberf said:


> Huh, I thought there'd be more Happy St Patrick's Day shots.


for me, more pints than shots


----------



## Doninvt (Oct 5, 2018)

moberf said:


> Huh, I thought there'd be more Happy St Patrick's Day shots.


For what it's worth, I ordered mine on St Patrick's Day. Wish I'd done that soon enough to be wearing the green!


----------



## harry-g (Jan 15, 2010)

I never noticed this before the lume blobs on the dials are actually applied on the small steel indices. It's hard to see but the green alpinist is also similar but with gold indices. I noticed it in the picture by hodinkee below. I thought it was just glued directly to the dial. Nice small detail by Seiko.


----------



## Doninvt (Oct 5, 2018)

Mine came in! I gave the original strap a try, and it did conform a bit overnight, but now trying the 1 piece nylon from my Timex to check fit. It is initially gaining at about 50 s/day.. hope it will settle to something more reasonable!


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

harry-g said:


> I never noticed this before the lume blobs on the dials are actually applied on the small steel indices. It's hard to see but the green alpinist is also similar but with gold indices. I noticed it in the picture by hodinkee below. I thought it was just glued directly to the dial. Nice small detail by Seiko.


Good observation. Then they can be emptied out and refilled! (Kinda like the Submariner!) Etends the useful life of they watch to... FOREVER! 
Yee haw!


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

The forum AI thought it was so good it posted my comment twice.


----------



## Acadian1820 (Jul 18, 2017)

I tried swapping out the stock strap for a leather NATO I made a couple years ago.


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

In the Field


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

New nato


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

One more


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

Got some new straps but feeling this combo the most.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## harry-g (Jan 15, 2010)

Under the bright sun.


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Bracelet today


----------



## Dennis K (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## Dennis K (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Dennis K said:


> View attachment 14032641


OOohhh Did you put curved spring bars on that?


----------



## BadClams (Dec 15, 2017)

Do any of you use a demagnetizer on your 017? My first few days had it losing ~1 sec/day, but now I’m up to about -4 sec/day? Not sure why this is, but am considering my options. Thanks in advance.


----------



## omega__1 (Sep 6, 2009)

BadClams said:


> Do any of you use a demagnetizer on your 017? My first few days had it losing ~1 sec/day, but now I'm up to about -4 sec/day? Not sure why this is, but am considering my options. Thanks in advance.


I have demagnetized my 017, but if a watch is magnetized it will run fast. Regardless, -1 to -4 SPD is well within spec for that movement.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harry-g (Jan 15, 2010)

BadClams said:


> Do any of you use a demagnetizer on your 017? My first few days had it losing ~1 sec/day, but now I'm up to about -4 sec/day? Not sure why this is, but am considering my options. Thanks in advance.


don't worry about it, it's normal. 6r15's positional variance is quite high. some day i can get it +5s another day +10s. I don't even care anymore lol.


----------



## Dennis K (Apr 24, 2018)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> OOohhh Did you put curved spring bars on that?


Yep. The ends of the strap are curved to accommodate them too. It's a Christopher Ward Vintage Oak leather strap.


----------



## Dennis K (Apr 24, 2018)

On a Crown & Buckle Chevron strap.


----------



## Argus77 (Apr 6, 2019)

Meeting it's Master! With Mt. Fuji in the background!


----------



## Doninvt (Oct 5, 2018)

The olive with yellow stripe NATO just arrived from wrist candy watch club.


----------



## Doninvt (Oct 5, 2018)

harry-g said:


> don't worry about it, it's normal. 6r15's positional variance is quite high. some day i can get it +5s another day +10s. I don't even care anymore lol.


I'm not finding much of any positional change, but *Temperature*, a lot. It will typically gain 40-50 seconds/day on my wrist, and similar reading if I put it straight on a timegrapher. But if I leave it on for 10 minutes or so it will drift down to spot on and eventually into slight negative territory. Room temperature is around 65. Similar if I run the reserve down a day. I'm not sure what to do about it... get a heat shielded Nato strap?

It may show no change from flat to 3 o'clock down, or just a second or so, and beat error is pretty much nill... generally zero or .1, occasionally .2 ms.


----------



## harry-g (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Never liked this watch. In fact found it ugly. Then I started thinking maybe it wasn't so bad. Then I had a chance to make a trade to pick it up today and I did. FTF deal. I think I like it.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## raj13 (Mar 20, 2019)

After getting fascinated by this thread!!! I now want to buy an ALPINIST. I am a newbie here!! Could you all please help me out that buying it now at around $450 worth it?? I really want this to be my first automatic watch.

If not then could you all suggest me a substitute!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anjanshenoy (Oct 6, 2007)

love this tread. still figuring out how to upload using the ipad. here is mine.


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

Alppinist with my daughter's sandal









Sent from my Mi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## atcq (Feb 1, 2017)

On a darlena woodland after some natural wear in the sea.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nkwatchy (Feb 23, 2011)

My favourite photo of it.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

**sarcasm alert**

**sigh** once again you all make me miss mine. I am gonna have to spend the weekend wearing again. *sigh* Such a hard decision.

**sarcasm done**

In reality it's an easy choice. It just works. it looks good, wears tough and ... and... just feels right on the wrist.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Duplicate post
Duplicate post


----------



## ewiz240 (Feb 1, 2019)

raj13 said:


> After getting fascinated by this thread!!! I now want to buy an ALPINIST. I am a newbie here!! Could you all please help me out that buying it now at around $450 worth it?? I really want this to be my first automatic watch.
> 
> If not then could you all suggest me a substitute!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ewiz240 (Feb 1, 2019)

Trying to find the right bracelet for mine.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

Joining the alpinist club, never really liked the watch because I found the silver case, green dial, and gold digits a bit tacky, but finally got one thru many recommendations, and boy it did not disappoint. The watch looks a lot better IRL, and all my old concerns immediately vanished once I put it on my wrist.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Is this allowed? Because the other official thread is a ghost town. And I am a previous owner of the Sarb017 if that is any consolation.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

ewiz240 said:


> Trying to find the right bracelet for mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey! I think that one looks familiar..... Great choice!


----------



## justplainlawr (Mar 16, 2019)

yankeexpress said:


>


which bracelet is this? looks nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ewiz240 (Feb 1, 2019)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Hey! I think that one looks familiar..... Great choice!
> View attachment 14064535


Thanks same to you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmoneyfh (Dec 28, 2012)

justplainlawr said:


> which bracelet is this? looks nice!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like the strapcode oyster.

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## speeds (Nov 21, 2013)

My Alpinist in heavy Jubilee bracelet


----------



## begud (Oct 6, 2015)

I like the way the dial plays with light.
Very difficult to capture.


----------



## stamonkey (Jan 1, 2015)

It took me over a year, but I think I finally found the perfect strap. It's a Colareb. Typically I'm a bracelet guy, but I don't think the Alpinist is suited for a bracelet.










Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## uplockjock (Nov 29, 2016)

Me too. I just don't get them on a bracelet. They are so beautiful on the right strap.


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

Both work but I prefer dark brown leather somehow.










Colarebs are great. Very flexible and nice texture.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harry-g (Jan 15, 2010)

stamonkey said:


> It took me over a year, but I think I finally found the perfect strap. It's a Colareb. Typically I'm a bracelet guy, but I don't think the Alpinist is suited for a bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same colareb, it's so comfortable.


----------



## Kr0n0kynysys (Nov 12, 2018)

I finally found it in me to join the Alpinist family!
A bit of green for 4-20.

















Yes, I swpped the strap really quick.


----------



## stamonkey (Jan 1, 2015)

harry-g said:


> Same colareb, it's so comfortable.
> 
> I bought one for my dad's snk807. I like the 807 for the price, but tough to beat the Alpinist.
> 
> ...


----------



## begud (Oct 6, 2015)

Because why not!


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Has anyone experienced any issues using the alpinist for water activities, that involve more than the occasional splash. I trust that if Seiko says it's good for 20 bar then it's good for 20 bar. Anyone use it for rigorous water use?.
Loving all the photos.


----------



## begud (Oct 6, 2015)

ck13 said:


> Has anyone experienced any issues using the alpinist for water activities, that involve more than the occasional splash. I trust that if Seiko says it's good for 20 bar then it's good for 20 bar. Anyone use it for rigorous water use?.
> Loving all the photos.


I have played in swimming pool with my children during holidays without any issue so far.
By the way, I like to look at this watch under water with a diving mask.


----------



## Piter De Vries (Apr 18, 2019)

Ordered a custom strap from a Turkish guy in Adelaide and it can't come soon enough. OEM strap is vile.


----------



## JamieWF (Nov 25, 2018)

Bought my 2 sons SKNs for Easter, so I had to wear my SARB017 just to fit in










Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

begud said:


> Because why not!


Huh?! That orange really looks good with the Alpinist green! Who'd-a thunk it!


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

ck13 said:


> Has anyone experienced any issues using the alpinist for water activities, that involve more than the occasional splash. I trust that if Seiko says it's good for 20 bar then it's good for 20 bar. Anyone use it for rigorous water use?.
> Loving all the photos.


I have been swimming and fishing with it. No problems in pools, lakes , or the ocean. 
I had it in the pool and realized I'd forgotten to screw down the crown- still kept water out!
I figure if it says 200m I would TOTALLY take it diving. I trust Seiko on this one.


----------



## TKiteCD (May 7, 2017)

How can you forget to screw down the crown?


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

I was in Hawaii, on vacation.

The point is it still held out water while swimming.


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Awesome. I haven't had any reason to doubt Seiko's depth ratings. My balpinist says hi!

P.s is there any chance that this thread just be renamed the Seiko alpinist thread? Where all colors and variations are welcome ?










AlaskaJohnboy said:


> ck13 said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone experienced any issues using the alpinist for water activities, that involve more than the occasional splash. I trust that if Seiko says it's good for 20 bar then it's good for 20 bar. Anyone use it for rigorous water use?.
> ...


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

Enjoying the lovely bank holiday weather in the south east today while wearing my trusty Alpinist.


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Aid1987 said:


> Enjoying the lovely bank holiday weather in the south east today while wearing my trusty Alpinist.


Great combo, where is that strap from


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

Mirabello1 said:


> Great combo, where is that strap from


Thanks Mirabello!

It's from cheapestnatostraps.


----------



## Doninvt (Oct 5, 2018)

ck13 said:


> Has anyone experienced any issues using the alpinist for water activities, that involve more than the occasional splash. I trust that if Seiko says it's good for 20 bar then it's good for 20 bar. Anyone use it for rigorous water use?.
> Loving all the photos.


FWIW I've been using a Timex expedition (50M rating) in fresh water for 14 years without a problem. No deeper than I would go from a diving board. I don't use it in chlorinated pools as that will eventually affect the seal material. Part of that equation is that it won't cost much to replace if it does leak.


----------



## Piter De Vries (Apr 18, 2019)

My Bandicoot likes the Sarb but like me, thinks the bracelet is lack lustre.


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

^^ that is freaky...


----------



## jamaha (May 31, 2017)

Does anybody have the dimensions or part number for the crystal on the SARB017? I'm trying to source a Hardlex replacement, and either Google is failing me or I'm failing at Google.


----------



## harry-g (Jan 15, 2010)

jamaha said:


> Does anybody have the dimensions or part number for the crystal on the SARB017? I'm trying to source a Hardlex replacement, and either Google is failing me or I'm failing at Google.


Seiko part number for crystal 320PX5SNS02. It's sapphire not hardlex.


----------



## jamaha (May 31, 2017)

harry-g said:


> Seiko part number for crystal 320PX5SNS02. It's sapphire not hardlex.


Thank you! Right, I want to replace it with a Hardlex, for increased clarity, but needed to know the dimensions to find something that would fit.


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

anybody know where I can get a AR coated sapphire crystal for the alpinist?


----------



## jamaha (May 31, 2017)

shane.shepherd said:


> anybody know where I can get a AR coated sapphire crystal for the alpinist?


Yobokies has two available, a domed version and a flat version.


----------



## josayeee (Jan 27, 2017)

shane.shepherd said:


> anybody know where I can get a AR coated sapphire crystal for the alpinist?


Yobokies has one. It's also possible crystal times has one that may fit the alpinist.


----------



## loki_the_bubba (Jan 12, 2012)

I put mine on a green nato and am really not liking it. It's too nice of a watch for this. I'll probably have it back on the bracelet by tonight.


----------



## raj13 (Mar 20, 2019)

Buying an Alpinist SARB017 today at a price of around $450???? 
Is it worth the increased price!!!
This would be my first automatic watch!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justplainlawr (Mar 16, 2019)

speeds said:


> My Alpinist in heavy Jubilee bracelet


where is this bracelet from? it doesn't look like the one from strapcode from the endlinks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaharu (Mar 9, 2019)

after going thru many strap, loving the original strap the best


----------



## Piter De Vries (Apr 18, 2019)

raj13 said:


> Buying an Alpinist SARB017 today at a price of around $450????
> Is it worth the increased price!!!
> This would be my first automatic watch!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. Price shouldn't be an issue - you have an iPhone


----------



## Piter De Vries (Apr 18, 2019)

raj13 said:


> Buying an Alpinist SARB017 today at a price of around $450????
> Is it worth the increased price!!!
> This would be my first automatic watch!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. Price shouldn't be an issue - you have an iPhone


----------



## harry-g (Jan 15, 2010)

Labour day's shot.


----------



## Technarchy (Mar 27, 2018)

My contribution.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Technarchy (Mar 27, 2018)

raj13 said:


> Buying an Alpinist SARB017 today at a price of around $450????
> Is it worth the increased price!!!
> This would be my first automatic watch!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There's not much under $1000 that rivals the Alpinist. It really is something special. Considering it's technically out of production, I'd say $450 is reasonable.

Seiko really needs to keep the Alpinist as a permanent part of its collection. Same for the Sarb033.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speeds (Nov 21, 2013)

justplainlawr said:


> where is this bracelet from? it doesn't look like the one from strapcode from the endlinks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


on eBay, another solid bracelet is President bracelet.


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

Dining at native seaside village restaurant


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

View attachment 14124163


Dining at native seaside village restaurant


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

Looks great, all! If my SBDC059 is too big when it arrives today, I think this is its replacement. Love the Alpinist and it’s a great size. Was leaning toward the Strapcode Oyster, as I’m not a big fan of the stock strap, but really like the look of the Colareb straps a few of you have posted recently. Thanks!


----------



## Technarchy (Mar 27, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shogun007 (Jan 29, 2019)

Like the dial!









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

New croco strap ;-)


----------



## pulkstenis (Apr 30, 2019)

Worn on Eulit perlon here. Lookswise, I prefer my strapcode super oyster, but find it wrist damagingly uncomfortable. Sad!


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Vintage leather look !!!


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Green


----------



## panos_ioannou (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## ssada416 (Jul 16, 2015)

Welcome brother.


----------



## JamieWF (Nov 25, 2018)

This morning's coffee. Strap is by B and R Bands









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## diablogt (Oct 11, 2009)

IMG_1008[/url


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

It's 7 AM.

Coffee first.

Then...

Finish the bathroom.

Oh wait. Sprinkle in some time staring at the shiny green-n-gold dial in the sun.

NOW that sounds like a GREAT Seiko Saturday!


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

SARB Sunday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Haven't worn it in a while, but back on the wrist the last couple of days.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinchegato (Aug 2, 2016)

Just got one. What was I thinking? I don't know, but I like the watch. Still trying to find a good strap for it.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

I had been wearing it on a leather nato, but I wasn't loving it. This is a canvas (?) / leather strap from my Newmark 6BB chrono. Just a little bit neater than a nato. Yay or nay? I think works pretty well.


----------



## Cstokes23 (Sep 16, 2017)

Finally bit the bullet and got an Alpinist, can't believe I waited this long!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Wearing my Alpinist on tan suede today...


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

double tapped


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

New strap.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

rare triple pump


----------



## n0to (Nov 12, 2008)

Is that a SARB17 with a SRPC33 dial swap?



3-1-1 said:


> Wearing my Alpinist on tan suede today...
> View attachment 14265191


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

You got it. 
Not sure what I stole the hands from anymore probably just some Seiko 5, except for the red tipped seconds which I know came from my Orient Ray2


----------



## pinchegato (Aug 2, 2016)

Swayndo, cool strap. Would you mind saying where you got it?


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

pinchegato said:


> Swayndo, cool strap. Would you mind saying where you got it?


No bother. It's from Watchgecko.
https://www.watchgecko.com/french-style-elastic-nato-watch-strap-by-zuludiver

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## pinchegato (Aug 2, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## moberf (Jul 4, 2018)

What’s the opinion on an Alpinist on a black BC strap? I don’t think it looks necessarily bad. It smells good, ha.


----------



## Wistshots (Nov 4, 2018)

Matchy matchy


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Couple shots on a Florida trip.

Hadda check the color, make sure the gators were the right green...

And seeing if any of the 100's of tree varieties carry the same color. Answer?- Nope.. Alpinist green is unique.


----------



## Sillygoose (Mar 5, 2017)

Swapped out the Colareb for an Erika's









Tappy Talkied


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Again on Newmark 6BB canvas/leather. Think I've found my strap for now.


----------



## ben83s (Apr 8, 2010)

Here my poor old SARB017. Photos taken in the wild. She's three years old now but still strong as a donkey!


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

ben83s said:


> Here my poor old SARB017. Photos taken in the wild. She's three years old now but still strong as a donkey!
> 
> View attachment 14324807
> 
> ...


Great to see a watch that has been well worn!.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## ben83s (Apr 8, 2010)

ck13 said:


> ben83s said:
> 
> 
> > Here my poor old SARB017. Photos taken in the wild. She's three years old now but still strong as a donkey!
> ...


It'd be dismissive to call her a beater. That green and gold dial is gorgeous. I might have "nicer" watches and tbh the compass ring is a gimmick... if Seiko ever reads this a GMT hand is way more useful to find north... But the sarb017 is a classic real watch, beautiful, understated and dependable.

The several hundred pages on this post are testimonials too this gem from seiko


----------



## MissSummerStorm (Apr 18, 2014)

wis_dad said:


> Enjoying the lovely bank holiday weather in the south east today while wearing my trusty Alpinist.


And this is the picture that has finalized my choice of my up and coming birthday watch purchase.


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

MissSummerStorm said:


> And this is the picture that has finalized my choice of my up and coming birthday watch purchase.


 you won't regret it, mines a keeper.


----------



## jz1094 (Jul 19, 2016)

this is such a nice watch, I owned one for a while and regret selling it... Its probably the only watch I regret selling.


----------



## RLS1851 (Mar 3, 2019)

Joining the club and wearing mine today.


----------



## Tom vanDal (Jun 29, 2015)

sunset with the alpinist, unfortunately she goes 3mins slow per day

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## tbgreen (Mar 18, 2018)

Alpinist Time; very difficult to capture the true beauty o this watch...


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Tom vanDal said:


> sunset with the alpinist, unfortunately she goes 3mins slow per day
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Sorry to hear that 

I have heard of some 6r15's having troubles from the factory (via Spencer Klein's videos) If it is new it may have the "too much lube" issue he found on a couple watches. Mine runs great, but i cannot seem to dial it right in... It jumps from a few seconds fast to a few seconds slow.

If it is consistently 3 min slow, all the time, and it is relatively new try regulating it...


----------



## soulsocket7 (May 8, 2015)

Late to the party, I know. I've had the Alpinist on my list for about 3 years now and always found a reason to put off purchasing. Then I heard about it being discontinued and I still waited. I finally picked one up back in April. There really is nothing like it. I'm facinated by watches with more than one crown and this one scratches all the itches. I don't like the included aligator print leather strap, so I immediately purchased a strapcode oyster bracelet for it. I had read stories about quality issues with the factory bracelet from Seiko. It's gorgeous on the bracelet, but many of you WUSers out there talked about how it really came alive once you found the right leather strap. I think I found it! It's a no name brand from amazon that produces a nice oily leather with a slight red tint and a quality buckle. I'm loving it on this trap. I will, of course continue to buy and try other straps, but to me this one looks fantastic. I love looking at all of your strap options. Aside from the blue alpinist, any ideas on what might be replacing this since it's discontinued?


----------



## soulsocket7 (May 8, 2015)

Double post...sorry everyone.


----------



## pinchegato (Aug 2, 2016)

delete ths


----------



## pinchegato (Aug 2, 2016)

doublepost


----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

Blue Alpinist on the amazingly comfortable Ginault bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sevaseka (Dec 23, 2018)

Greeny.... 









Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom vanDal (Jun 29, 2015)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Sorry to hear that
> 
> I have heard of some 6r15's having troubles from the factory (via Spencer Klein's videos) If it is new it may have the "too much lube" issue he found on a couple watches. Mine runs great, but i cannot seem to dial it right in... It jumps from a few seconds fast to a few seconds slow.
> 
> If it is consistently 3 min slow, all the time, and it is relatively new try regulating it...


It's 5 years old, nevertheless I decided to bring it in and get it serviced by Seiko.

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

The green seems more serene after this morning's rain.









Jan Raymund


----------



## dmanosaka (Feb 27, 2018)

Adventure boy's watch. And if it hasn't been mentioned The Seiko Alpinist Appreciation Society lives over on Facebook and is a true home port of all who admire and obsess over this fantastic timepiece.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

soulsocket7 said:


> ...I think I found it! It's a no name brand from amazon that produces a nice oily leather with a slight red tint and a quality buckle...
> 
> View attachment 14350185
> 
> ...


I really like the look of that strap you found, love the red tinge to it. My favourite strap so far has been an old leather NATO which eventually died from years of constant wear, sweat, rain, ocean, desert... Haven't found a decent replacement yet (currently swapping between an Oyster and a Bond NATO), any chance for the link to yours on Amazon?


----------



## soulsocket7 (May 8, 2015)

StephenR said:


> I really like the look of that strap you found, love the red tinge to it. My favourite strap so far has been an old leather NATO which eventually died from years of constant wear, sweat, rain, ocean, desert... Haven't found a decent replacement yet (currently swapping between an Oyster and a Bond NATO), any chance for the link to yours on Amazon?


MAIKES Vintage Oil Wax Leather Strap Watch Band 5 Colors Available 18mm 19mm 20mm 21mm 22mm 23mm 24mm 26mm Watchband Greasedleather Wristband (Band Width 20mm, Red+Silver Clasp) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07F3SQZL3/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_uMFsDbEYZC1KS

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## soulsocket7 (May 8, 2015)

ck13 said:


> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


That's a beauty. If I ever get my hands on a blue one, it will stay on the stainless bracelet!


----------



## soulsocket7 (May 8, 2015)

ck13 said:


> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


That's a beauty! If I ever get my hands on a blue one, she will live on a stainless oyster bracelet.


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

Back on the wrist have a long hibernation in the drawer.


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

host image url


----------



## moberf (Jul 4, 2018)

Hope everyone had a nice Seiko Summer weekend. Not too many left this year, hate to say. 
My 17 on a Crown & Buckle Perlon strap.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Today's menu:-d

View attachment 14403035


----------



## pherble (Jan 23, 2019)

Received one of my grail watches today in the mail! With Seiko's announcement and release of the new meh monsters, and what looks to be a replacement of the SKX line with the Seiko sports models, I figured I'd start looking earnestly for an Alpinist, in case the 411 on it being discontinued was true. Patient monitoring of eBay and I found one for $399 plus shipping, and the condition is wonderful (I think I benefited from the seller not taking great pictures, and using my large monitors to zoom deeply onto the pics).

I immediately replaced the strap with a Blushark Espresso Nato I had lying around, both because the included croc strap immediately would start showing wear as I use it, and frankly, it underwhelms me. Now I need to decide whether to spend the premium on an Erika's MN and a Strapcode Super Jubilee with end links, or consider alternatives (cheaper of those, or different bands altogether). Suggestions (I don't like oysters, except to eat. btw)?

View attachment 14404219

View attachment 14404239


Cheers.


----------



## moberf (Jul 4, 2018)

pherble said:


> Received one of my grail watches today in the mail!
> Now I need to decide whether to spend the premium on an Erika's MN and a Strapcode Super Jubilee with end links, or consider alternatives (cheaper of those, or different bands altogether). Suggestions (I don't like oysters, except to eat.
> Cheers.


There are quite a few alternatives to Erika's out there. I have few nickmankeydesigns hook-straps plus one more on the way. I highly recommend them.

Enjoy your Alpinist!


----------



## JamieWF (Nov 25, 2018)

pherble said:


> Received one of my grail watches today in the mail! With Seiko's announcement and release of the new meh monsters, and what looks to be a replacement of the SKX line with the Seiko sports models, I figured I'd start looking earnestly for an Alpinist, in case the 411 on it being discontinued was true. Patient monitoring of eBay and I found one for $399 plus shipping, and the condition is wonderful (I think I benefited from the seller not taking great pictures, and using my large monitors to zoom deeply onto the pics).
> 
> I immediately replaced the strap with a Blushark Espresso Nato I had lying around, both because the included croc strap immediately would start showing wear as I use it, and frankly, it underwhelms me. Now I need to decide whether to spend the premium on an Erika's MN and a Strapcode Super Jubilee with end links, or consider alternatives (cheaper of those, or different bands altogether). Suggestions (I don't like oysters, except to eat. btw)?
> 
> ...


I think both are worth the price. I have Erika's straps and they are very well made and worth it. I don't have that Strap code and am considering it, but I think trying to skimp on bracelets will backfire

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kunetekd (Jan 27, 2019)

Hello, is there a way how to identify what version of 6R15 caliber (A, B, C or D) is in my Seiko Alpinist (bought new in July 2019). Thank you

Odesláno z mého VOG-L29 pomocí Tapatalk


----------



## kunetekd (Jan 27, 2019)

Alpinist with Kvarnsjö Burgundy from Cheapestnatostraps.










Odesláno z mého VOG-L29 pomocí Tapatalk


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

kunetekd said:


> Alpinist with Kvarnsjö Burgundy from Cheapestnatostraps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I gotta agree. I have several of those Kvarnsjö straps and they are remarkably good.


----------



## Kr0n0kynysys (Nov 12, 2018)

Put another Strapcode bracelet on my Sarb017.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good morning Folks:-!


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Y'all n your good pictchurs....

I hadda add a cupple mizself...

Time to bring the strawberries inside before they freeze at night...
And the Missus thinks the ripe ones are gonna make it back home?
Riiiiiiight!!


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

Last week in the Lake District with my wife and son.


----------



## tbgreen (Mar 18, 2018)

shane.shepherd said:


> Joining the alpinist club, never really liked the watch because I found the silver case, green dial, and gold digits a bit tacky, but finally got one thru many recommendations, and boy it did not disappoint. The watch looks a lot better IRL, and all my old concerns immediately vanished once I put it on my wrist.
> 
> View attachment 14064087


The color of this nato strap is amazingly matching with green Alpinist. Care to share what nato strap is this and where can we buy this nato strap?
TIA!


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

The dial sizes between these two watches are pretty different for having cases that are about the same size!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> The dial sizes between these two watches are pretty different for having cases that are about the same size!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's why the Alpinist wears much smaller than it's diameter would indicate (using my calipers, I've measured it at 39.3mm). It's also why case diameter is only one factor in how a watch wears on the wrist.

I had done this a while ago as well, comparing the Alpinist with a Victorinox Alliance. There's only a 0.6mm difference between the case sizes, but a huge 4mm difference inside the bezel, and a 4.8mm difference in the apparent dial face. Add to that the difference in dial color and these two watches look vastly different in size, yet are actually nearly the same.


----------



## Entropy89 (Jun 28, 2018)

Not posting a photo, but I just wanted to say how reliable my Alpinist has been over the last 12 days. Took a long vacation to Switzerland and only brought my Alpinist and it consistently ran +1/-2 spd and only lost about 15 seconds throughout the entire trip. 7 cities, hiking in the Alps, Oktoberfest (brief stop in Munchen) and just really thrilled with the overall performance! Great watch!


----------



## ottertail (Sep 15, 2019)

What are your guys' favorite leather straps to go on the Alpinist? 

As a starting point, I think they look nice on the Alligator, but I'm not sure it would get much wrist time for me personally.


----------



## kioshi (Apr 11, 2014)

What's the best place online to buy and Alpinist? Since I live in Brazil, I'd like to avoid USA sellers since USA products are more often inspected for import taxes. Thanks!


----------



## buzzfxpro (Jun 25, 2019)

kioshi said:


> What's the best place online to buy and Alpinist? Since I live in Brazil, I'd like to avoid USA sellers since USA products are more often inspected for import taxes. Thanks!


How about gnomon website?
http://www.gnomonwatches.com/alpinist-green-ref-sarb017

Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## kunetekd (Jan 27, 2019)

Green on green









Odesláno z mého VOG-L29 pomocí Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Hadda wear it more. I had forgotten how comfortable and AWESOME this watch is!


----------



## kunetekd (Jan 27, 2019)

Alpinist in autumn









Odesláno z mého VOG-L29 pomocí Tapatalk


----------



## JamieWF (Nov 25, 2018)

ottertail said:


> What are your guys' favorite leather straps to go on the Alpinist?
> 
> As a starting point, I think they look nice on the Alligator, but I'm not sure it would get much wrist time for me personally.


I've really enjoyed this two tone strap from B and R Bands. I think it combines the dressiness of the watch with it's fun factor.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## composer (Jun 12, 2019)

The Alpinist is $432 including shipping at Yamato Nadesiko, an online watch store based in Japan. That's the lowest price I have seen from an online store from Japan. Does it look legit to buy from here? I live in the US, but would like to purchase from a Japan based seller. Thanks!


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Now after wearing that one for a few weeks I didn't like it. the links never really fit right nor did I think it looked good.
> 
> Then I found ANOTHER cheep Seiko with a different bracelet.
> 
> ...


Looks like it was a good choice.
though a bit rattly I am still wearing it on the same bracelet.
Lasted thru a tough, well used summer like a champ.
Sure it rattles, but to me it just sounds like those old Rolexes on the wrist...


----------



## alloidlive (Nov 5, 2019)

Hi all,

I am new to this forum, but I do need advice.

I have my first SARB017 Seiko Alpinist, green + gold.

Can you recommend a good manufacturer for stainless steel bracelet?
I am based in UK, because of import duties and VAT strapcode is not an option, I need someone based or selling in the EU.

Thanks


----------



## donttpanic (Nov 9, 2016)

alloidlive said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to this forum, but I do need advice.
> 
> ...


Watchgecko makes some good bracelets, usually with a choice of straight or folded curved end links. I haven't tried these on my alpinist, as I'm in love with the seiko bracelet (d3a7ab or m0tz111h0 if you can find them on your local auction site). Keep in mind the lugs are long, so I have no idea how a curved end link would fit.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

alloidlive said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to this forum, but I do need advice.
> 
> ...


Try eBay. There are a lot of other Seiko 20mm watches that have bracelets that would fit the Alpinist. I found 2 really nice ones on older Quartz watches. (The one above is from a 90's Seiko Solar.... I bought the watch cheap on eBay and just took the bracelet from it.

That said-- I agree WatchGecko is a great source for you. In fact I had mine on the leather/canvas green ZuluDiver strap for a long time and it looked great.

Peruse this thread and you'll find quite a few bracelet options. 
Good luck and enjoy this interesting and cool watch.


----------



## Sagitario (Jun 24, 2017)

excellent watch..


----------



## Sagitario (Jun 24, 2017)

repetition..


----------



## Geequ (Oct 21, 2019)

There seems to be a huge increase in the SARB017 stock on ebay, bringing down prices to ~$400 a piece. Could these be counterfeit versions or did Seiko pump out a few more million copies before they "discontinued" this model?


----------



## vanagon (Jul 13, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> There seems to be a huge increase in the SARB017 stock on ebay, bringing down prices to ~$400 a piece. Could these be counterfeit versions or did Seiko pump out a few more million copies before they "discontinued" this model?


There are several sellers listing them "new without box" for much less than $400. For example this one:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-WITHOU...186295&hash=item5b6204d1f3:g:KwkAAOSw6FhdqWz4

I am pretty sure these are all fakes. There's also a seller on etsy doing the same thing:
https://www.etsy.com/listing/717910305/new-authentic-come-without-box-seiko?ref=hp_rv-1&frs=1

I've seen posts and youtube videos from people who bought fake SARB017's and the consistent pattern is buying a watch in "new without box" condition. With the prices they are going for, fake is the logical explanation. I sent the etsy seller a question about how one ends up selling a large stock of "new without box" watches and the answer didn't reassure me.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Mine is currently on a zulu diver canvas/leather strap from watchgecko...


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> Mine is currently on a zulu diver canvas/leather strap from watchgecko...
> 
> View attachment 14614859


 Mine was too for a long time. This is a great pair! Enjoy!


----------



## Bob_Loblaw (Sep 26, 2016)

This is Henry McKenna Bonded Bourbon. Originally, the glass contained Cognac above the Atlantic. The Gin remains unopened.


----------



## cashmonee (Jul 13, 2015)

vanagon said:


> There are several sellers listing them "new without box" for much less than $400. For example this one:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-WITHOU...186295&hash=item5b6204d1f3:g:KwkAAOSw6FhdqWz4
> 
> I am pretty sure these are all fakes. There's also a seller on etsy doing the same thing:
> ...


That's interesting. I am in the process of selling my Alpinist (it just isn't getting wrist time and I am lusting after a Sinn 856), and a perspective buyer low balled referencing an eBay listing for $280 for a "refurbished" SARB017. I was curious what was going on, now I have a feeling it likely isn't legit.


----------



## SkxProspex (Nov 12, 2019)

Just out of curiosity: anyone here wear the watch with the stock crocodile watch band? Has a very cheap feel as well.

Such an uncomfortable watch band but I'm still waiting for my watch bands to arrive


----------



## KJH666 (Jan 8, 2017)

SkxProspex said:


> Just out of curiosity: anyone here wear the watch with the stock crocodile watch band? Has a very cheap feel as well.
> 
> Such an uncomfortable watch band but I'm still waiting for my watch bands to arrive


I àctually like the look of the Brown strap, but agree that they are dreadful quality. I bought a Hirsch Duke Strap, which is identical in appearance, but is made of leather rather than plastic, so you get the original look, but with a a far superior quality.

I also have a Strapcode 3D Oyster bracelet, but do prefer the 017 on the Brown strap.


----------



## SkxProspex (Nov 12, 2019)

Everyone seems to have the Strapcode 3D Oyster bracelet. For good reason. 
I don't mind the look of the original strap just the feel is so plasticky. Looks like you got the best of both worlds with the Hirsch strap!


----------



## SkxProspex (Nov 12, 2019)

Everyone seems to have the Strapcode 3D Oyster bracelet. For good reason. 
I don't mind the look of the original strap just the feel is so plasticky. Looks like you got the best of both worlds with the Hirsch strap!


----------



## Curzuri (Jul 2, 2016)

I have the Strapcode 3D Oyster and the Hirsch ‘George’ (Duke with white stitching), which are awesome, but I recently decided to go for something a little more artistic, bold, and original, yet still retro to match the Alpinist’s similar unique posture.

I would like to proudly present, the Uncle Seiko 20mm Straight-End ‘Razorwire’ bracelet, in perfect combination with a pair of Dievas 2.6mm ‘Heavy Duty’ spring bars from Gnomon Watches (mandatory for watch/bracelet security).

I’ve had this setup now for about 6 months and have not seen the combination yet anywhere. I now consider it a part of the past—>present ‘Iron Urban Druid’, street-ware essential EDC. If you decide to give it a try, please wear in good health and with my blessing! /|\

~Curzuri the Dreamer


----------



## camjr (Jul 28, 2015)

Curzuri said:


> I have the Strapcode 3D Oyster and the Hirsch 'George' (Duke with white stitching), which are awesome, but I recently decided to go for something a little more artistic, bold, and original, yet still retro to match the Alpinist's similar unique posture.
> 
> I would like to proudly present, the Uncle Seiko 20mm Straight-End 'Razorwire' bracelet, in perfect combination with a pair of Dievas 2.6mm 'Heavy Duty' spring bars from Gnomon Watches (mandatory for watch/bracelet security).
> 
> ...


That bracelet looks like a hair-pulling machine!


----------



## camjr (Jul 28, 2015)

deleted - double post


----------



## Curzuri (Jul 2, 2016)

And yet, it’s the all around smoothest, most flexible, and non-hair pullingest bracelets I’ve ever owned: Not a single hair pulled from me ever (~6 mo 24/7 never off the wrist). But hey, whatever keeps it one of the best kept secrets from Uncle Seiko for the Alpinist. (ᵔᴥᵔ)

“Colorless green ideas sleep furiously.”
– Noam Chomsky


----------



## Moco (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi there, I’m a new Alpinist owner and stumbled across this thread. Great pics and info everyone - what a fantastic watch. After reading this post though I’m a little concerned now - can anyone offer any advice as to how to tell if mine is legit or not? Any info greatly appreciated as still within the window to return it if needed 🙂

Thanks....


----------



## Moco (Mar 1, 2013)

vanagon said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> > There seems to be a huge increase in the SARB017 stock on ebay, bringing down prices to ~$400 a piece. Could these be counterfeit versions or did Seiko pump out a few more million copies before they "discontinued" this model?
> ...


Hi there, I'm a new Alpinist owner and stumbled across this thread. Great pics and info everyone - what a fantastic watch. After reading this post though I'm a little concerned now - can anyone offer any advice as to how to tell if mine is legit or not? Any info greatly appreciated as still within the window to return it if needed ?

Thanks.....

(Ps - sorry for unquoted post above - learning how to use this )


----------



## ChefBoiRC (Nov 12, 2019)

Moco said:


> Hi there, I'm a new Alpinist owner and stumbled across this thread. Great pics and info everyone - what a fantastic watch. After reading this post though I'm a little concerned now - can anyone offer any advice as to how to tell if mine is legit or not? Any info greatly appreciated as still within the window to return it if needed &#55357;&#56898;
> 
> Thanks....


Where did you get it from? Easiest way to know if open it up, if it says 6R15 it is real. But in all honesty, the SARB is a technically run of the mill model, so fakes are low in change.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

news of fakes is apocryphal


----------



## ChefBoiRC (Nov 12, 2019)

Moco said:


> Hi there, I'm a new Alpinist owner and stumbled across this thread. Great pics and info everyone - what a fantastic watch. After reading this post though I'm a little concerned now - can anyone offer any advice as to how to tell if mine is legit or not? Any info greatly appreciated as still within the window to return it if needed ?
> 
> Thanks.....
> 
> (Ps - sorry for unquoted post above - learning how to use this )


Actually that etsy one may be fake, or not Seiko fake but SARB fake. I have heard of some swapping out the 6R15 movement inside for a 4R36 or something.


----------



## donttpanic (Nov 9, 2016)

ChefBoiRC said:


> Actually that etsy one may be fake, or not Seiko fake but SARB fake. I have heard of some swapping out the 6R15 movement inside for a 4R36 or something.


I'm amazed that's a thing, but not crazy surprised. There's an easy test for this swap if you don't want to open the case back. The 4r36 has a 40 hour power reserve and the 6r15 has 50 hours. So it's a simple matter of winding it up and letting it sit until it runs out.


----------



## vanagon (Jul 13, 2008)

ChefBoiRC said:


> Where did you get it from? Easiest way to know if open it up, if it says 6R15 it is real. But in all honesty, the SARB is a technically run of the mill model, so fakes are low in change.


If you look at the watches selling on etsy and ebay which are either "new without box" or "refurbished" you will get very suspicious. The ebay refurbished one (link below) actually says they refurbish it by replacing the caseback and watch band. Seriously?

Fakes are documented in various youtube videos so they certainly exist. Based on the listings on ebay and etsy it seems someone is producing a decent number of them.

fake ebay link:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Refurbish-...186295&hash=item521ed1b91b:g:l5wAAOSw3jFdFx0p


----------



## Mr. Fanntastic (Nov 19, 2019)

I was looking on eBay and was wondering why the prices were so low. Good thing I dropped into WUS to do a little research.


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

vanagon said:


> If you look at the watches selling on etsy and ebay which are either "new without box" or "refurbished" you will get very suspicious. The ebay refurbished one (link below) actually says they refurbish it by replacing the caseback and watch band. Seriously?
> 
> Fakes are documented in various youtube videos so they certainly exist. Based on the listings on ebay and etsy it seems someone is producing a decent number of them.
> 
> ...


On another forum (which cannot be named here), a user posted some pics of one of these "refurbs" IIRC.

The dial, while extremely close to the original, appeared to have some issues as well. Take the "refurbishment" description with caution....


----------



## Mr. Fanntastic (Nov 19, 2019)

Impulse said:


> On another forum (which cannot be named here), a user posted some pics of one of these "refurbs" IIRC.
> 
> The dial, while extremely close to the original, appeared to have some issues as well. Take the "refurbishment" description with caution....


3 things that stick out to me right off the bat...
1. The lume buttons are off.
2. The Seiko branding is shiny and not flat.
3. The North, East, West, South markings are off. On some the E and W are extremely off, like touching the edge of the triangle on one side off. This is a dead giveaway.


----------



## Trevelyan77 (Jan 4, 2016)

John_Frum said:


> It is noticeably lighter and thinner that the Sarb033/035 bracelet. Incidentally the bracelet (links and clasp) on the Sarg009 (MOTZ.B.W) appears to be identical to the Sarb015/017 bracelet (D3A7-B.I). The end links are however different (longer on the Sarb017). End link curvature appears the same.


Does anyone know the diameter of the cotter pin for the D3A7 -B.I. ? 
I received one today that had spare links, but no pins.


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## Hnefi (Dec 10, 2018)

Hi gents,
Just another photo of my Alpinist in it's "natural habitat". Even if it's not in the Alps, the Swiss mountains ought to suffice!
Cheers.

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## JamieWF (Nov 25, 2018)

With two tone leather from B and R Bands. Such a strap monster









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Penduyboy (Oct 21, 2019)

I recently bought refurbished from eBay seller and have zero issues with the watch except the strap, which I replace with a NATO.

I love this watch so much and planning to get another one to use with a leather strap 

I have seen lot of threads talking about fake Alpinist but to me all looks equally good including so called "Fake"

























Thanks, Pendu


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

That is really good color match on that NATO, Pendu!
Any idea what brand and color designation for that strap?


----------



## Penduyboy (Oct 21, 2019)

BigBluefish said:


> That is really good color match on that NATO, Pendu!
> Any idea what brand and color designation for that strap?


Hi this is very cheap NATO ordered from AliExpress (Army Green Colour) which I am not going to recommend. It looks really good on this watch but is not good quality and not long enough. I think it was less that $2.00

Here is the link: (Sorry, I am new to forum and it is not allowing me to add Link)

Hope this will help.

Regards, Penud


----------



## Penduyboy (Oct 21, 2019)

BigBluefish said:


> That is really good color match on that NATO, Pendu!
> Any idea what brand and color designation for that strap?


Hi this is very cheap NATO ordered from AliExpress (Army Green Colour) which I am not going to recommend. It looks really good on this watch but is not good quality and not long enough. I think it was less that $2.00

Here is the link: (Sorry, I am new to forum and it is not allowing me to add Link)

Hope this will help.

Regards, Penud


----------



## elnino (May 4, 2019)

Unfortunately with the introduction of the new Alpinist and the prospex logo on the dial and new pricing strategy of seiko, prices or sarb017 is increasing badly and many fakes are coming to the market. I recommend a friend to buy one, and when he received it I could say it was fake in the first 30 seconds. He has opened a PayPal dispute and hopefully he can get his money back. Everyone please be extra careful.


----------



## claybae (Oct 27, 2019)

I really want one... Will be going Japan next week. Does anyone know where can I still buy one?


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

claybae said:


> I really want one... Will be going Japan next week. Does anyone know where can I still buy one?


Try going to the watch stores on nakano broadway and have a look around, alternatively order on japanese amazon and have them deliver to your hotel [47k yen so they're up 10k from list prices..].



elnino said:


> Unfortunately with the introduction of the new Alpinist and the prospex logo on the dial and new pricing strategy of seiko, prices or sarb017 is increasing badly and many fakes are coming to the market. I recommend a friend to buy one, and when he received it I could say it was fake in the first 30 seconds. He has opened a PayPal dispute and hopefully he can get his money back. Everyone please be extra careful.


Post photos and tell us why and how it is a fake then? There's no proof anywhere of there being fakes.


----------



## hookey (Jan 2, 2012)

Bought a pre-owned one from March 2018 for a good price. Unfortunately it was losing the best part of 40 seconds per day which was a major disappointment. I suppose I could have returned it but instead I had it regulated. It now runs to within a couple of seconds a day.


----------



## elnino (May 4, 2019)

Well, there is no point to give false info, is it?
The biggest indicator for me was the N W S E font. It was bigger and thicker. The color on the dial was more red compared to the original version as well.


----------



## elnino (May 4, 2019)

Well, there is no point to give false info, is it?
The biggest indicator for me was the N W S E font. It was bigger and thicker. The color on the dial was more red compared to the original version as well.


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

elnino said:


> Well, there is no point to give false info, is it?
> The biggest indicator for me was the N W S E font. It was bigger and thicker. The color on the dial was more red compared to the original version as well.


That's not proof, that's an assumption that could boil down to factory or production run variations. Do you work for Seiko?


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Oh I buy SARB017 again ;-)

















New strap ready


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

It's a must have watch for a serious watch collector.


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Wrong post. Sorry.


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

Bit late to the party I reckon but I managed to pick up a pre-owned one several weeks ago. It was only after I saw one in the flesh for the first time and trying it on that I pulled the trigger. The size is spot on. Like so many others, I swapped out the band with a leather from Strap Mill Canada.


----------



## Penduyboy (Oct 21, 2019)

RussMurray said:


> Bit late to the party I reckon but I managed to pick up a pre-owned one several weeks ago. It was only after I saw one in the flesh for the first time and trying it on that I pulled the trigger. The size is spot on. Like so many others, I swapped out the band with a leather from Strap Mill Canada.
> 
> View attachment 14700829
> 
> ...


Congratulation! It looks awesome with red strap...enjoy this beautiful piece.


----------



## Penduyboy (Oct 21, 2019)

Cocas said:


> It's a must have watch for a serious watch collector.


Very true. I ended up picking up two. I was unable to resist the deal I got on the 2nd piece 🙂 it is very addicted and My collection is now grown too much 🙂 I need to stop buying watches 🙂


----------



## Penduyboy (Oct 21, 2019)

Rosenbloom said:


> Oh I buy SARB017 again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


New strap ready

Congratulation for acquiring this beauty. If you don't mind could you please post photos with your black strap.....thanks!


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Penduyboy said:


> New strap ready
> Congratulation for acquiring this beauty. If you don't mind could you please post photos with your black strap.....thanks!


Thanks!
The strap is dark brown in color. But a black one would be nice too! ;-)


----------



## Penduyboy (Oct 21, 2019)

Rosenbloom said:


> Thanks!
> The strap is dark brown in color. But a black one would be nice too! ;-)
> 
> View attachment 14702087
> ...


Thanks! Dark brown Looks amazing with green dial. I like the clasp on your strap. All my straps have regular buckle which over the years damage the leather. I am hoping to replace some of my straps with bracelet type clasp. I will really appreciate any recommendations.

With regards, Pendu


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Penduyboy said:


> Thanks! Dark brown Looks amazing with green dial. I like the clasp on your strap. All my straps have regular buckle which over the years damage the leather. I am hoping to replace some of my straps with bracelet type clasp. I will really appreciate any recommendations.
> With regards, Pendu


The Seiko clasp was purchased from taobao in China for about US$15 each. I had bought four.
Cheers


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

Rosenbloom said:


> Thanks!
> The strap is dark brown in color. But a black one would be nice too! ;-)
> 
> View attachment 14702087
> ...


May I ask where you got that strap? It looks like a really good quality strap.


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

PetrosD said:


> May I ask where you got that strap? It looks like a really good quality strap.


I bought it from taobao.com in China for about US$10.
But I think they probably don't ship overseas.
Cheers


----------



## Penduyboy (Oct 21, 2019)

Rosenbloom said:


> The Seiko clasp was purchased from taobao in China for about US$15 each. I had bought four.
> Cheers
> 
> Thanks, Pendu


----------



## Penduyboy (Oct 21, 2019)

Rosenbloom said:


> The Seiko clasp was purchased from taobao in China for about US$15 each. I had bought four.
> Cheers
> 
> Thanks, Pendu


----------



## donttpanic (Nov 9, 2016)

New mesh strap on my alpinist. It's so comfortable it'll be a long time before I go back to bracelet.


----------



## Penduyboy (Oct 21, 2019)

I changed strap on my Alpinist 
Hadley-Roma Men's MSM848RQ 200 20mm Black Genuine 'Kevlar


----------



## Penduyboy (Oct 21, 2019)

This is very comfortable strap out of few I tried so far


----------



## athens (Dec 18, 2019)

I know the original brown strap has bad rep. However, how comfortable is it once it breaks in. And is it actual leather?


----------



## ktsang47 (Mar 28, 2013)

With so many talks about fakes. 
I bought a alpines tonight on amazon Canada sold by amazon. 
Do they get these from seiko, do I need to be worry it will be a fake.


----------



## kythos (Jul 23, 2019)

ktsang47 said:


> With so many talks about fakes.
> I bought a alpines tonight on amazon Canada sold by amazon.
> Do they get these from seiko, do I need to be worry it will be a fake.


Low chance you will get an outright fake. However, at least in Amazon USA I have heard of people receiving Alpinist's that have been returned by previous customers and now it is in your hands. Since it is a scratch magnet make sure everything is pristine. Luckily you are protected by Amazon and can return it if it's not.


----------



## Kratsmoose (Nov 19, 2012)

Curzuri said:


> And yet, it's the all around smoothest, most flexible, and non-hair pullingest bracelets I've ever owned: Not a single hair pulled from me ever (~6 mo 24/7 never off the wrist). But hey, whatever keeps it one of the best kept secrets from Uncle Seiko for the Alpinist. (ᵔᴥᵔ)
> 
> "Colorless green ideas sleep furiously."
> - Noam Chomsky












I second this! The Uncle Seiko Razorwire bracelet is my my most comfortable and favorite, and I have Rolex, Omega, Grand Seiko, etc. The finishing isn't nearly as good, but comfort is supreme. Awesome on an Alpinist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Hello all - just received my new Seiko SARB017 thru Shopping in Japan who I've always had good luck with. The question I have is the caseback shows a 9 (2009 or 2019) for the 1st digit which is odd to me as I wouldn't think a 2009 model had been sitting in their NOS bin for so long - BUT - I believe Feb 2018 was the official discontinuation date so that would mean it would be impossible for this piece to be a 2019 model - unless it was some sort of case overrun? Either way, she is stunning and I'll upload some pics tonight after she gets mounted on the Angus Jubilee - I'd love some input from the group on thoughts? Thanks

Edit - added pics
View attachment 14716889
View attachment 14716891
View attachment 14716893


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

hooliganjrs said:


> Hello all - just received my new Seiko SARB017 thru Shopping in Japan who I've always had good luck with. The question I have is the caseback shows a 9 (2009 or 2019) for the 1st digit ...


I bought my 017 last week. It also start with "9"


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Interesting? Wondering who else has purchased a new 017 lately with a '9' digit, or maybe someone in the know can shed some more light on this?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

hooliganjrs said:


> Interesting? Wondering who else has purchased a new 017 lately with a '9' digit, or maybe someone in the know can shed some more light on this?


Perhaps "discontinued" does not mean "out of production"? :-d
The price for a new 017 in Hong Kong is not as high as half a year before. It's still very easy to get one.
The hype is over perhaps? ;-)


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Penduyboy (Oct 21, 2019)

I bought recently and my sr number starts with 7 🙂


----------



## kythos (Jul 23, 2019)

hooliganjrs said:


> Interesting? Wondering who else has purchased a new 017 lately with a '9' digit, or maybe someone in the know can shed some more light on this?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I recently bought a SARB017 made in June, 2019 from a seller in Japan. I have yet to see anyone with anyone with a newer SARB017 from June, 2019 onwards. We _may_ have the last new batch of this model? Don't take my word 100% though.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

nato strap washing day.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

I bought mine in Sept. this year (in the US). Serial No. also starts with a 9 and feeding the movement, case and serial numbers into watchsleuth seems to indicate it was made in Feb 2019 (or 2009 but like a previous poster I doubt my watch was languishing on a shelf unsold for 10 years).


----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)

I've worn mine on a few different leather straps and also on the strapcode Angus jubilee but lately I'm favoring this reddish brown leather from watch gecko.


----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## monopdt831 (Jan 28, 2013)

It is Christmas time after all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Danshort, that is a great strap. Do you know the specific model designation?


----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)

It's the Geckota Contoured Handmade Italian Leather in the reddish brown color. I love those straps and think the light brown or the dark brown would work well too. Lots of colors look nice with the alpinist green.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Kratsmoose (Nov 19, 2012)

Penduyboy said:


> I bought recently and my sr number starts with 7 ?
> 
> View attachment 14719995


Beautiful face on that watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kratsmoose (Nov 19, 2012)

danshort said:


> It's the Geckota Contoured Handmade Italian Leather in the reddish brown color. I love those straps and think the light brown or the dark brown would work well too. Lots of colors look nice with the alpinist green.


I love this strap, too. Looks great and very comfortable. Not too bulky. My favorite look for this watch, though I usually use a bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Acadian1820 (Jul 18, 2017)

My daughter gave me this Hadley Roma strap for Christmas and suddenly my Alpinist is getting a lot more wrist time.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Just got it recently and I have not worn anything else since then.









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## athens (Dec 18, 2019)

Does the SARB017 use 316L stainless steel on the case?


----------



## Barrett (May 18, 2008)

tkoz said:


> I couldn't agree more. A 39mm, sunburst black dial (similar to the green), and silver/chrome indices and hands. THAT I would buy.
> Here's a quick and dirty photoshop I threw together (not my photo):
> 
> View attachment 12866701


Black Alpinist, you say? Looks like your wish is about to be granted&#8230;sorta:

https://www.ablogtowatch.com/seiko-adds-four-new-alpinist-inspired-watches-to-prospex-line-for-2020/


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Brought Japan's mountain watch to Japan's mountain









Jan Raymund


----------



## pattyhng (Jan 7, 2020)

tro_jan said:


> Brought Japan's mountain watch to Japan's mountain
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you purchase the bracelet from? Also, how's the quality of it? It looks good with the alpinist!


----------



## pattyhng (Jan 7, 2020)

tro_jan said:


> Brought Japan's mountain watch to Japan's mountain
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you purchase the bracelet from? Also, how's the quality of it? It looks good with the alpinist!


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

pattyhng said:


> Where did you purchase the bracelet from? Also, how's the quality of it? It looks good with the alpinist!


Thanks.
I swapped this from my quartz Panda SNN151.
It's lighter than the MiLTAT options.









Jan Raymund


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

tro_jan said:


> Thanks.
> I swapped this from my quartz Panda SNN151.
> It's lighter than the MiLTAT options.
> 
> ...


That is what I did. I found 2 cheap Seiko quartz and I have a stainless one, and one with 2 simple stripes of gold.
both light, and a bit rattly.
In a way I feel like I am wearing a Rolex form the 70's.
(I am old enough to remember the rattly sound of 70's Rolex bracelets.)


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

tro_jan said:


> Thanks.
> I swapped this from my quartz Panda SNN151.
> It's lighter than the MiLTAT options.
> 
> ...


That is what I did. I found 2 cheap Seiko quartz and I have a stainless one, and one with 2 simple stripes of gold.
both light, and a bit rattly.
In a way I feel like I am wearing a Rolex form the 70's.
(I am old enough to remember the rattly sound of 70's Rolex bracelets.)


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Old faithful ,


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

CPRwatch said:


> Old faithful ,


This is a good looking one! Did you brush the watch case by yourself?


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Rosenbloom said:


> This is a good looking one! Did you brush the watch case by yourself?


Thank you & yes I did , wasn't to keen on the polished case so thought I would give the case the brushed look . I think it gives it more of a toolwatch look .


----------



## JimSclavunos (Nov 18, 2018)

CPRwatch said:


> Thank you & yes I did , wasn't to keen on the polished case so thought I would give the case the brushed look . I think it gives it more of a toolwatch look .


Cool! Would you like to share how you did it?


----------



## jtabije (Jul 25, 2019)

I originally was looking at a Strapcode Jubilee, but didn't like how the endlinks extended the lugs.. then I found this.

Parnis jubilee, solid endlinks and links, <$40 CAD. I had to go at it with a dremel, but I'm happy with how it turned out.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wistshots (Nov 4, 2018)

on a strapcode jubilee


----------



## Wistshots (Nov 4, 2018)

View attachment 14772789

on a strapcode jubilee


----------



## Wistshots (Nov 4, 2018)

more matching


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

hooliganjrs said:


> Interesting? Wondering who else has purchased a new 017 lately with a '9' digit, or maybe someone in the know can shed some more light on this?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


You can add me to the list. I finally joined the club and I bought one from Amazon this week and starts with 9.

I actually wanted one from very early on in this hobby, 8 years ago now. I don't know why I never bought one. I actually ended up buying a pre-owned blue Alpinist first but I didn't like it that much in person. I can see the SARB017 being a keeper though.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

soulsocket7 said:


> MAIKES Vintage Oil Wax Leather Strap Watch Band 5 Colors Available 18mm 19mm 20mm 21mm 22mm 23mm 24mm 26mm Watchband Greasedleather Wristband (Band Width 20mm, Red+Silver Clasp) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07F3SQZL3/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_uMFsDbEYZC1KS
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


I'm just about to buy myself a couple new straps and remembered your red one, how have you found it after some time of use, has it worn well? Comfy? Is the quality holding up?


----------



## soulsocket7 (May 8, 2015)

StephenR said:


> I'm just about to buy myself a couple new straps and remembered your red one, how have you found it after some time of use, has it worn well? Comfy? Is the quality holding up?


So far so good. I'm very pleased with the quality. It still looks almost new but it's developing its own character. Buy it. You won't be disappointed.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## kythos (Jul 23, 2019)

Citizen V said:


> You can add me to the list. I finally joined the club and I bought one from Amazon this week and starts with 9.
> 
> I actually wanted one from very early on in this hobby, 8 years ago now. I don't know why I never bought one. I actually ended up buying a pre-owned blue Alpinist first but I didn't like it that much in person. I can see the SARB017 being a keeper though.


If you don't mind sharing the info, what month of 2019 was yours made? Mine starts with 96 (bought it recently) and have not seen one made in July, 2019 or sooner yet...


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Don't mind at all. From shoppinginjapan mine is also a June 2019 issue









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kythos (Jul 23, 2019)

hooliganjrs said:


> Don't mind at all. From shoppinginjapan mine is also a June 2019 issue
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! Looks like we have the last batch of the SARB017 made (to the best of my knowledge)! From June 2019.


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

It's possible but I'll necro my post from Dec - the interesting Seikospiracy is this model (and the entire SARB line) was discontinued 'officially' in Feb of 2018 sooooo......where did all these NOS pieces come from with 2019 stamped casebacks? 

Maybe I'm making a mountain out of a mole hill here, but maybe this is just an overstock of parts issue where the production line didn't get the memo to stop making the 017?



Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

kythos said:


> Citizen V said:
> 
> 
> > You can add me to the list. I finally joined the club and I bought one from Amazon this week and starts with 9.
> ...


One of mine is a 9x as well (not wearing it, cant recall the exact month). Bought from Amazon...*and SOLD BY amazon*....not a third party supplier on amazon.

Came with the correct box etc, but US~SPEC SARB017 tags. For reference, the US~SPEC box is the white one, identical to what my SRP777 came in. Of course, it had SARB017 tagging on it etc. Its also identical to the packaging posted by *yankeexpress*, when he got it during the infamous "350 usd" pricing window on amazon.

Marc @ LIW covered this some moons ago, in that although the SARB033/035 (for example) was effectively discontinued, he still had them showing up with manfrd dates, that were after the supposed discontinuation.

Discontinuation is not a hard stop...they'll still be manufactured from existing parts until that stock dries up.

I'll also reiterate that we heard of this "discontinuation" from ONE source only, a vendor in Japan. And his post in Feb 2018 said that they were GOING to be discontinued, not that they WERE discontinued in Feb 2018.

We have no way of knowing whether that claim was accurate (I.e. in terms of timing)...and it was never confirmed by Seiko.

The trouble is that everyone ran with that claim and took it as fact, that the 017 was discontinued in Feb 2018....although we've seen several on the forums with Manfr dates well after that.

Now, of course, with the new Alpinists, I expect the SARB017 supply should trickle to a halt.

See here:


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

soulsocket7 said:


> ...Buy it. You won't be disappointed.


Sounds like solid advice to me! Just debating between the red, or dark brown... the dark brown has a nice aged look which should go with almost any watch, so I guess a spare wouldn't hurt


----------



## Siddy (Dec 12, 2019)

Just got mine, feels kinda small on me, but I might just be used to bigger watches. Other than the size I do like how it looks. I'm not sure I'm liking the strap I chose, but I will give it a bit more time.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Still practicing the pocket shot.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

kythos said:


> If you don't mind sharing the info, what month of 2019 was yours made? Mine starts with 96 (bought it recently) and have not seen one made in July, 2019 or sooner yet...


Sure. Mine was earlier in the year, March. It starts with 93.

Unrelated, anyone know of a rivet bracelet that fits the SARB017? I've seen a few people talk about them, but haven't seen anyone mention a specific bracelet to buy. Example jamesezra who purchased his off eBay:


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

kythos said:


> If you don't mind sharing the info, what month of 2019 was yours made? Mine starts with 96 (bought it recently) and have not seen one made in July, 2019 or sooner yet...


Sure. Mine was earlier in the year, March. It starts with 93.

Unrelated, anyone know of a rivet bracelet that fits the SARB017? I've seen a few people talk about them, but haven't seen anyone mention a specific bracelet to buy. Example jamesezra who purchased his off eBay:


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

Citizen V said:


> Sure. Mine was earlier in the year, March. It starts with 93.
> 
> Unrelated, anyone know of a rivet bracelet that fits the SARB017? I've seen a few people talk about them, but haven't seen anyone mention a specific bracelet to buy. Example jamesezra who purchased his off eBay:


https://www.strapcode.com/collections/replacement-band-for-seiko-alpinist or plenty of similar ones undoubtedly from the same factory sold through ebay.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

vsh said:


> https://www.strapcode.com/collections/replacement-band-for-seiko-alpinist or plenty of similar ones undoubtedly from the same factory sold through ebay.


those strapcodes are not rivet style, and i have yet to see strapcode equivalents from other ebay sources


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

vsh said:


> https://www.strapcode.com/collections/replacement-band-for-seiko-alpinist or plenty of similar ones undoubtedly from the same factory sold through ebay.


those strapcodes are not rivet style, and i have yet to see strapcode equivalents from other ebay sources


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

taike said:


> those strapcodes are not rivet style, and i have yet to see strapcode equivalents from other ebay sources


Sorry, my mistake. Thought you meant screws and I couldn't make out the rivets on my phone.


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

vsh said:


> Sorry, my mistake. Thought you meant screws and I couldn't make out the rivets on my phone.


No problem! It wasn't the best picture to use to show off a rivet bracelet.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Sic a strange thing happened today, my Alpinist stopped for about an hour!! This has been my (almost always) daily wearer for over 6 years now, so it’s had a few knocks and bumps, but has always performed flawlessly. Surely she’s not in need of a service just yet??


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Green on green. 
Two necessities in life: a Good Watch and duct tape.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

StephenR said:


> Sic a strange thing happened today, my Alpinist stopped for about an hour!! This has been my (almost always) daily wearer for over 6 years now, so it's had a few knocks and bumps, but has always performed flawlessly. Surely she's not in need of a service just yet??


If it is you may be better off getting a brand ew 6R15 and just putting it in. Selling the old in need of service may offset the cost some...
(there are newer versions of the 6R that may also fit.)
Just a thought


----------



## composer (Jun 12, 2019)

StephenR said:


> Sic a strange thing happened today, my Alpinist stopped for about an hour!! This has been my (almost always) daily wearer for over 6 years now, so it's had a few knocks and bumps, but has always performed flawlessly. Surely she's not in need of a service just yet??


Man, sorry to hear this. Have not heard this happen before with the Alpie, so it has to be a rare occurrence. I would also suggest going with a new 6R15 movement route.


----------



## twentytwomonk (Apr 29, 2018)

Out of curiousity, what kind of accuracy is everyone seeing from their Alpinists?


----------



## Antibes (Apr 24, 2018)

+9 sec per day 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kratsmoose (Nov 19, 2012)

+3 s/d


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

twentytwomonk said:


> Out of curiousity, what kind of accuracy is everyone seeing from their Alpinists?


it can goes from -15 to +25, I consider "lucky watches", watches with an error under 10 seconds a day.


----------



## donttpanic (Nov 9, 2016)

Mine is doing a bit better than -1 spd. Unbelievable performance for my watch.


----------



## chillwill120 (Apr 18, 2014)

Mine loses 15 seconds with dial up overnight and loses about 3 seconds with dial down.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

I had mine serviced by Seiko around September 2018. It came back running around +2 or 3 per day. However, lately it’s been all over the place to the slow side, with huge positional variance. As bad as -45, with best being maybe -9 or -10. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

twentytwomonk said:


> Out of curiousity, what kind of accuracy is everyone seeing from their Alpinists?


With patient tweaking, I got mine down to around +2-3, but then the weather changed


----------



## kaibmoz (Feb 5, 2020)

Hi everyone! Could you tell me where on eb.ay i can buy original brand new sarb017? Deliver do Poland so it will be nice if seller send it from Europe(without tax). Or better buy in Japan and have unsure thats not fake?


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

kaibmoz said:


> Hi everyone! Could you tell me where on eb.ay i can buy original brand new sarb017? Deliver do Poland so it will be nice if seller send it from Europe(without tax). Or better buy in Japan and have unsure thats not fake?


https://www.chrono24.com/seiko/seiko-sarb017-alpinist-automatic-green--id12798963.htm

This is a legit JP seller.


----------



## jashotwe1 (Aug 8, 2013)

The Strapcode bracelet is comfortable, much better than the original Seiko strap.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## composer (Jun 12, 2019)

Is the SARB017 case made of 316L SS?


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Decided to pick one up again (sold it a few years ago). Read an article online talking about top watches under $1000 (in different levels) and their discussion on the Alpinist made me wonder why I sold it. So I picked up one from Amazon (looks to be manufactured in May, 2019).









Adding a couple more photos.

BTW, does the standard Seiko deployant clasp fit the original strap? I'd like to swap out the pin and buckle for the deployant.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SG02WRX (Jun 13, 2018)

What was the reason you sold it first? Glad to see you have one again.


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

rfortson said:


> Decided to pick one up again (sold it a few years ago). ....


I did the same. I bought a new one again two months ago (together with 033 and 035) when I knew the price of 2020 alpinist and the X on the dial.
I won't sell the sarb again! ;-)


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

Mine on olive strap









Sent from my Mi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Well, after 7years of almost continuous wear as a daily driver, in nice environments, as well as semi-construction (not actually construction, but I do have to set up large scaffolds every now and then), yard work including felling trees & processing wood, dealing with mud & dirt, blood sweat (and tears), falling from a moving bicycle on a main road, being worn on the outside of motorcycle jackets on long trips through all kinds of weather... pretty much all situations except the gym and formal events; it’s time for a service!

I dropped my Alpinist in to the Seiko service centre in the city last week, got quoted for an overhaul at the same rate ($240AUD) my local watchmaker charges for a basic service. I recall the thread from the chap who put his Alpinist through a year of hard labour and when he sent it to Seiko Japan they even re-buffed the case, I’m hoping mine will get the same treatment! 

I’ll report back...


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

Bought this for $0.10 after coupons on aliexpress, way better than the stock strap.
Took so long to deliver I had forgotten about it b-)


----------



## Trevelyan77 (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## composer (Jun 12, 2019)

rfortson said:


> Decided to pick one up again (sold it a few years ago). Read an article online talking about top watches under $1000 (in different levels) and their discussion on the Alpinist made me wonder why I sold it.


Congrats on getting it again! Mind to share the article link?


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

composer said:


> Congrats on getting it again! Mind to share the article link?


Here you go!

https://www.gentlemansgazette.com/low-budget-watches-guide-men/

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## composer (Jun 12, 2019)

rfortson said:


> Here you go!
> 
> https://www.gentlemansgazette.com/low-budget-watches-guide-men/
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## iddaka (Apr 5, 2019)

Mine on a maroon perlon......super comfy and casual


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## EddieTheBeast (Jun 26, 2019)

I'm in a very wet and windy north Wales for the week, with my trusted Alpinist as my one watch companion! Photo taken earlier in the week.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Just picked the old girl up from service, the 6309 has been a good companion the past two weeks, but it's good to have some heft back on my wrist!


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

Re-purchased because I forgot how great the 017 is.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monopdt831 (Jan 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anjanshenoy (Oct 6, 2007)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

Bam...









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpinebonsai (Jan 29, 2018)

I guess that most Alpinist owners will know about the bracelets by Parnis. Great value and a perfect fit.








I still prefer leather straps though. These are three that I made myself from scraps of leather -





















Not sure if it shows up in the picture but the last one is dark green.


----------



## dmukherjee18 (Sep 16, 2019)

Alpinist day!


----------



## dmukherjee18 (Sep 16, 2019)

View attachment 14911895

Alpinist day!


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## composer (Jun 12, 2019)

Alpinebonsai said:


> I still prefer leather straps though. These are three that I made myself from scraps of leather -


Yep, to me the Alpinist was made to be on leather.


----------



## dmukherjee18 (Sep 16, 2019)

Alpinist on rubber strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRagman (Feb 18, 2020)

My newbie - bought to console myself after I damaged my Pelagos - still waiting for it's return from the SC.

As delivered;








That strap is a tad too short for me - so I already got this delivered before the watch arrived...
On a new Hirsch Ranger;


----------



## Luftwaffel (Feb 11, 2020)

I bought a used SARB017 a year ago. The first owner bought this watch from Japan, and had it for 4 years before I got it. The first year in mine ownership, it was a great watch, performed really good. Then it startet to lose time, a lot of time. Delivered it to my local watchmaker, who regulated it. It did again perform great, but no only for a couple of months. On a timegrapher the amplitude jumped from 190 til 240, SPD was all over the place, and it was impossible to regulate. 

Long story short, the watch was sendt to Seikos partner in Norway, and I got a quote of 500$ to change the movement, regulate it and new gaskets. I paid 350$ for the watch. They basically say the movement is broken, after 5 years. I have heard a lot about the 6R15 movements from Seiko, but this is really a big disappointment. Looking at my collection, I find 4 watches with this movement, and I am selling them all, I don't want to risk any more "loss". The 017 I don't know what I should do with yet, maybe sell it of as parts.


----------



## composer (Jun 12, 2019)

Luftwaffel said:


> I bought a used SARB017 a year ago. The first owner bought this watch from Japan, and had it for 4 years before I got it. The first year in mine ownership, it was a great watch, performed really good. Then it startet to lose time, a lot of time. Delivered it to my local watchmaker, who regulated it. It did again perform great, but no only for a couple of months. On a timegrapher the amplitude jumped from 190 til 240, SPD was all over the place, and it was impossible to regulate.
> 
> Long story short, the watch was sendt to Seikos partner in Norway, and I got a quote of 500$ to change the movement, regulate it and new gaskets. I paid 350$ for the watch. They basically say the movement is broken, after 5 years. I have heard a lot about the 6R15 movements from Seiko, but this is really a big disappointment. Looking at my collection, I find 4 watches with this movement, and I am selling them all, I don't want to risk any more "loss". The 017 I don't know what I should do with yet, maybe sell it of as parts.


Sorry to hear about your Alpinist. Although 6R15 has had issues, I think a very low percentage of SARB017 owners have it actually 'break down' (turned to junk) after five years. Did the original owner get it by a reliable seller in Japan?


----------



## ekc315 (Jan 12, 2020)

First "real" watch I've owned on a beads of rice bracelet from Uncle Seiko


----------



## dmukherjee18 (Sep 16, 2019)

Luftwaffel said:


> I bought a used SARB017 a year ago. The first owner bought this watch from Japan, and had it for 4 years before I got it. The first year in mine ownership, it was a great watch, performed really good. Then it startet to lose time, a lot of time. Delivered it to my local watchmaker, who regulated it. It did again perform great, but no only for a couple of months. On a timegrapher the amplitude jumped from 190 til 240, SPD was all over the place, and it was impossible to regulate.
> 
> Long story short, the watch was sendt to Seikos partner in Norway, and I got a quote of 500$ to change the movement, regulate it and new gaskets. I paid 350$ for the watch. They basically say the movement is broken, after 5 years. I have heard a lot about the 6R15 movements from Seiko, but this is really a big disappointment. Looking at my collection, I find 4 watches with this movement, and I am selling them all, I don't want to risk any more "loss". The 017 I don't know what I should do with yet, maybe sell it of as parts.


You can buy the 6r15 movement and put it on.your.alpinist...itll cost you around 60 bucks for the movement...get your watchmaker to install it for you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moberf (Jul 4, 2018)

On a Barton canvas strap.


----------



## Luftwaffel (Feb 11, 2020)

dmukherjee18 said:


> You can buy the 6r15 movement and put it on.your.alpinist...itll cost you around 60 bucks for the movement...get your watchmaker to install it for you.


Please point to where I can get it for that price, so far the cheapest one I have found is 160$.



composer said:


> Sorry to hear about your Alpinist. Although 6R15 has had issues, I think a very low percentage of SARB017 owners have it actually 'break down' (turned to junk) after five years. Did the original owner get it by a reliable seller in Japan?


Yes, from seiya. Just unlucky I guess.


----------



## dmukherjee18 (Sep 16, 2019)

let me find out. I did read in one of the forums about that price


Luftwaffel said:


> Please point to where I can get it for that price, so far the cheapest one I have found is 160$.
> 
> Yes, from seiya. Just unlucky I guess.


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

SARB017 on Ginault bracelet.


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

How much is that bracelet?


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

vsh said:


> How much is that bracelet?


$229 and worth it imo. It fits the watch perfectly and operates smoothly. Finishing is excellent and the Glidelock is awesome.


----------



## Tommyboy8585 (Sep 12, 2018)

Here's mine


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## composer (Jun 12, 2019)

Just tested the power reserve on mine. 54 hours!


----------



## monopdt831 (Jan 28, 2013)

Of course this gets wrist time on St. Patrick's Day!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## Dante231 (Dec 29, 2016)

Finishing up the corned beef









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amatsubu (Mar 19, 2020)

Hi,

Is it safe to buy an Alpinist from Citiwide? 

They're Hong Kong-based I think and they have multiple warehouses/locations so you don't pay import tax in EU, which in my case would be pretty substantial as imported goods outside EU are subject to 23% VAT in Poland:/ They also told me the watches are 100% genuine and new but I'd rather ask here if anyone actually bought from them. The Alpinists are really expensive now and I'm still pondering whether I should pull the trigger... I know of some people who bought stuff from them without problems but it won't hurt to ask.

Thanks in advance

Unfortunately, I can't post links yet but the seller goes by 2nd-outlet on ebay uk and the price is 439quid with shipping.


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

This might be considered a bastard, but I put a marinemaster clasp on my alpinist. Quite like it :-!:-d


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Amatsubu said:


> Hi,
> Is it safe to buy an Alpinist from Citiwide?
> They're Hong Kong-based I think and they have multiple warehouses/locations so you don't pay import tax in EU, which in my case would be pretty substantial as imported goods outside EU are subject to 23% VAT in Poland:/ They also told me the watches are 100% genuine and new but I'd rather ask here if anyone actually bought from them. The Alpinists are really expensive now and I'm still pondering whether I should pull the trigger... I know of some people who bought stuff from them without problems but it won't hurt to ask.
> Thanks in advance
> Unfortunately, I can't post links yet but the seller goes by 2nd-outlet on ebay uk and the price is 439quid with shipping.


Hi, I am a HongKonger. I visited their store in Fo Tan, Hong Kong twice, and bought several watches from them (Sarb 017, 033, 035 ...). Happy purchases. No problem at all.


----------



## rc2300156 (Aug 22, 2012)

vsh said:


> View attachment 14965651
> 
> 
> This might be considered a bastard, but I put a marinemaster clasp on my alpinist. Quite like it :-!:-d


Omg!!! Your heretic. I will try the same 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

soulsocket7 said:


> ...many of you WUSers out there talked about how it really came alive once you found the right leather strap. I think I found it!


Inspired by SoulSocket's strap choice, I eventually got one for myself. I bought a couple Maikes straps in the last Aliexpress sale, as well as this lightly brushed gold buckle.

Since first putting this strap on, I've also gone back to the (fake) GS bracelet, olive green and bond natos, which have been in rotation for the past 6-7 years. But, coming back to this combination, it feels like a different watch, my eyes must be playing tricks on me, because sometimes at a quick glance even the case-shape seems different... I am due for new glasses though...

















The funny thing about Australia, as soon as the threat of bushfires is past, it's straight onto fuel-reduction ready for the next season! Living in the mountains, the Alpinist is a fitting work-horse!


----------



## Bronco119 (Feb 21, 2020)

I'm putting the finishing touches on a used deal. Can't wait to join the alpinist squad! I'm throwing a two toned bracelet on mine. The same bracelet looks fantastic on the new alpinist with the cream dial and gold indices. Should look great on the 017 as well.


----------



## qqbqbs (May 21, 2017)

Took mine hiking on Perlon a few months ago


----------



## Parsival (Apr 16, 2018)

Pre pool play wrist shot.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anjanshenoy (Oct 6, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRagman (Feb 18, 2020)

Amatsubu said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is it safe to buy an Alpinist from Citiwide?
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if you went ahead with your purchase - but I can confirm that this seller is legit.

I too purchased my Sarb017 from 2nd-outlet and it all went perfectly.

I ordered on the 21st Feb 2020 and it was delivered on the 29th Feb.

Long box, documents, tags, i.e Brand New.

Totally pleased with the deal and the watch - it's now my current daily.

I paid £385 for mine - I see today they are selling them at £469 - I guess that's down to the currency conversion.

I went a bit mad with straps - got a Hirsch Ranger, then a leather Nato and then ordered a Strapcode Angus Jubilee (two tone) that never arrived unfortunately - but I got refunded for that.

It's on the Hirsch Ranger right now.

Buy it - if you haven't already.


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Here’s mine on jubilee,


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Checking in with my Alpinist on Hirsch Buffalo leather straps:-!😊🙏🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

TheRagman said:


> I'm not sure if you went ahead with your purchase - but I can confirm that this seller is legit.
> 
> I too purchased my Sarb017 from 2nd-outlet and it all went perfectly.
> 
> ...


Was this the listing?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Seiko-Me...404388?hash=item3d7619c124:g:rjYAAOSw1hZd9GnK


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

TheRagman said:


> I'm not sure if you went ahead with your purchase - but I can confirm that this seller is legit.
> 
> I too purchased my Sarb017 from 2nd-outlet and it all went perfectly.
> 
> ...


Was this the listing?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Seiko-Me...404388?hash=item3d7619c124:g:rjYAAOSw1hZd9GnK


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Lockdown ain't so bad, when you've got plenty of work to do!


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)

New Colareb strap in the mud color for my Alpinist. I'm really liking it so far.


----------



## BlackMagic05 (Aug 23, 2019)

I no longer have it but I think it will always be a watch that I’ll always have an appreciation for. I just never managed to connect with it. I think that was a Hirsch Ranger that it was on.


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

Got my Alpinist a couple weeks ago and here it is next to my SRPD31.
















yes I used a scotch-brite on the oem strap, I didn't have any other 20mm straps around.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Kev161 said:


> ...yes I used a scotch-brite on the oem strap, I didn't have any other 20mm straps around.


That actually makes it look almost useable, good work!


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Kev161 said:


> ...yes I used a scotch-brite on the oem strap, I didn't have any other 20mm straps around.


It's given the strap a rather nice "I've travelled and explored everywhere" look.


----------



## Pdarshan (Apr 19, 2019)

Can anyone tell the accuracy of their 6r35?
Thanks


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Pdarshan said:


> Can anyone tell the accuracy of their 6r35?
> Thanks


I've been tracking mine closely for the past couple months since that question last came up, it was averaging -2.5spd up until I adjusted the time for daylight savings, since then I've been 0s... -3s during the day, +3s overnight.


----------



## Pdarshan (Apr 19, 2019)

StephenR said:


> Pdarshan said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone tell the accuracy of their 6r35?
> ...


That's great accuracy..
Have you regulated it or it's out of the box ?
And how much power reserve you got out of it ?


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Pdarshan said:


> That's great accuracy..
> Have you regulated it or it's out of the box ?
> And how much power reserve you got out of it ?


I've had it 7 years, regulated a number of times and serviced once.

I haven't tested the power reserve since I first bought it, from memory it was over 50hrs, should re-test it some time though .


----------



## Pdarshan (Apr 19, 2019)

StephenR said:


> Pdarshan said:
> 
> 
> > That's great accuracy..
> ...


??
What were the service costs ?


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> It's given the strap a rather nice "I've travelled and explored everywhere" look.


That's exactly what I was aiming for! I also got the strap wet and rolled it a few times so it's not stiff anymore


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Pdarshan said:


> 👍🏻
> What were the service costs ?


$240 at the Seiko service centre in Melbourne, Aus


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

Pdarshan said:


> Can anyone tell the accuracy of their 6r35?
> Thanks





StephenR said:


> I've been tracking mine closely for the past couple months since that question last came up, it was averaging -2.5spd up until I adjusted the time for daylight savings, since then I've been 0s... -3s during the day, +3s overnight.





Pdarshan said:


> That's great accuracy..
> Have you regulated it or it's out of the box ?
> And how much power reserve you got out of it ?





StephenR said:


> I've had it 7 years, regulated a number of times and serviced once.
> 
> I haven't tested the power reserve since I first bought it, from memory it was over 50hrs, should re-test it some time though .


You're talking about different movements, the sarb017 has a 6r15, not a 6r35. The latter was introduced in 2019.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

vsh said:


> You're talking about different movements, the sarb017 has a 6r15, not a 6r35. The latter was introduced in 2019.


Of course, sorry, should be paying more attention!!


----------



## TheRagman (Feb 18, 2020)

pojo1806 said:


> Was this the listing?
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Seiko-Me...404388?hash=item3d7619c124:g:rjYAAOSw1hZd9GnK


This is indeed the listing and seller I purchased from, although marginally cheaper than this price.

Still wearing it every day.


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

TheRagman said:


> This is indeed the listing and seller I purchased from, although marginally cheaper than this price.
> 
> Still wearing it every day.


Thanks, I did end up buying the 2020 version instead though!


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

pojo1806 said:


> Thanks, I did end up buying the 2020 version instead though!


I wonder whether we'll see divisive factions which lead to this thread being split into the 'original' SARB017 thread and a new SBDC091 thread...??


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

StephenR said:


> I wonder whether we'll see divisive factions which lead to this thread being split into the 'original' SARB017 thread and a new SBDC091 thread...??


There is a 2020 thread but it's only 3 pages.


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

In your opinion, is the SARB017 still a value-buy at $500 brand new?. I am looking to purchase a new Seiko Alpinist SARB017 and as I live in Europe, the prices are inflated compared to the U.S. market.

The dilemma I have is that the new Alpinist model is in the market and has some improvements as well as newer Alpinists coming to market in 2020/2021[/URL] without the cyclops and compass (which could be lower priced than the 2020 Alpinists range). I can purchase a new Seiko SPB121J1 Prospex Alpinist for US$700. However, they might fall in price over time.


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

In your opinion, is the SARB017 still a value-buy at $500 brand new?. I am looking to purchase a new Seiko Alpinist SARB017 and as I live in Europe, the prices are inflated compared to the U.S. market. 

The dilemma I have is that the new Alpinist model is in the market and has some improvements as well as newer Alpinists coming to market in 2020/2021 without the cyclops and compass (which could be lower priced than the 2020 Alpinists range). I can purchase a new Seiko SPB121J1 Prospex Alpinist for US$700. However, they might fall in price over time.


----------



## Cedyan (May 31, 2018)




----------



## richardb22 (Jan 26, 2012)

It is a watch that looked gorgeous then and looks gorgeous now . Think of the new Alpinist as a completely different watch which stands and falls on its own specs. Not as an essential or even desirable upgrade to the SARB17. Looks wise its arguable it is even an an upgrade in my opinion. It was always a bargain and ( I have not checked ) if its $500 it still is in my opinion. It is a watch I have never regretted buying save the ( self induced ) stress of swapping it from a steel bracelet to a leather strap then a different leather strap then back to a strap code steel etc and trying to reach Nirvanah. Best Richard


----------



## begud (Oct 6, 2015)

It doesn't make sense to pretend a watch worth its price by value or not. It just depends on offer vs demand.

However, the new Prosper Alpinist already in the market and the new line announced without the second crown are more expensive than the current price of the SARB017.
So it makes me think that 500$ is still a good price VS value.









Edit: $ not €


----------



## macharle (Jan 24, 2020)

I've really had my eye on one of these but am I missing something? How is it listed for ~$440 on Amazon and +$500-550 on Chrono24? 

What gives??


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

macharle said:


> I've really had my eye on one of these but am I missing something? How is it listed for ~$440 on Amazon and +$500-550 on Chrono24?
> 
> What gives??


Different website, different prices, can't imagine what you are missing... Unless you are looking at the 2020 model?


----------



## macharle (Jan 24, 2020)

pojo1806 said:


> Different website, different prices, can't imagine what you are missing... Unless you are looking at the 2020 model?


Just figured it would be a negligible price difference, like ~$50 one way or the other, but for a 20% increase and who knows what shipping would be on Chrono24... guess I'll keep giving Bezos my money.


----------



## ben_w (Oct 20, 2019)

*Discontinuation / manufacture date of SARB017*
Just as everyone seems to be buying the new 2020 Alpinists, I finally got my hands on a SARB017 today. I instantly love it, of course. A question though: I checked the serial number and it seems that the movement was made in either 2009 or 2019. I understood that manufacture stopped *in* 2018, does anyone know if that's correct? If so, can I assume this one is from 2009? Would Shopping in Japan, which presumably shifts a lot of watches, really have 11 year-old stock? Or were Seiko still making them in 2019?


----------



## ben_w (Oct 20, 2019)

Ok, I should've Googled first - have seen other posts on this thread about this question, but there it was confirmed that they could have been making them as late as Jan 2019. Watch Sleuth makes mine *May* 2019, does that sound likely?


----------



## ben_w (Oct 20, 2019)

I made this exact decision about a week ago. I was torn between the champagne-dial 2020 Alpinist, and the SARB017 (after putting aside a brief interest in the Hamilton Khaki King with champagne dial - partly after reading a great WUS thread comparing the two!). I decided to go with the SARB017 because:

1) It's still substantially cheaper than the 2020 models - I bought it at Shopping in Japan and even with delivery and import taxes it was under 500 GBP, whereas the cheapest I've seen a 2020 model is 595 for the green one (the others all seem to be 650 GBP, so I guess they've made more of the green ones. 
2) The SARB017 is already a tried and tested modern classic, whereas the newer models - which, I have to say, look pretty amazing too - may turn out to disappoint in one way or another. 
3) I don't like the Prospex logo on the new ones (the SARB had enough of a crazy mix of fonts / styles without adding that thing!)

Mine arrived today (about four days total in transit from Yokohama) and I am as bewitched by it as every reviewer you have seen raving about them over the years! Certainly don't regret my choice, but of course I'm sure I'd be feeling pretty happy with a 2020 one on my wrist too! And for what it's worth, while I don't like the Prospex logo, I do like the cylops!


----------



## ben_w (Oct 20, 2019)

My post above was a reply to tkmj75 but I'm clearly still getting the hang of this forum!


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

ben_w said:


> I made this exact decision about a week ago. I was torn between the champagne-dial 2020 Alpinist, and the SARB017 (after putting aside a brief interest in the Hamilton Khaki King with champagne dial - partly after reading a great WUS thread comparing the two!). I decided to go with the SARB017 because:
> 
> 1) It's still substantially cheaper than the 2020 models - I bought it at Shopping in Japan and even with delivery and import taxes it was under 500 GBP, whereas the cheapest I've seen a 2020 model is 595 for the green one (the others all seem to be 650 GBP, so I guess they've made more of the green ones.
> 2) The SARB017 is already a tried and tested modern classic, whereas the newer models - which, I have to say, look pretty amazing too - may turn out to disappoint in one way or another.
> ...


I paid £595 for my black 2020 from watchnation, the price seems to fluctuate from £595 to £630 throughout the day, no idea why!

While I love the SARB017 I'm happy I paid more and went for the 2020, the cyclops, upgraded movement and the fact my black model came on the OEM bracelet just did it for me. The X logo doesn't bother me at all and I do like the red "20 bar" text.


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

richardb22 said:


> It is a watch that looked gorgeous then and looks gorgeous now . Think of the new Alpinist as a completely different watch which stands and falls on its own specs. Not as an essential or even desirable upgrade to the SARB17. Looks wise its arguable it is even an an upgrade in my opinion. It was always a bargain and ( I have not checked ) if its $500 it still is in my opinion. It is a watch I have never regretted buying save the ( self induced ) stress of swapping it from a steel bracelet to a leather strap then a different leather strap then back to a strap code steel etc and trying to reach Nirvanah. Best Richard


Thanks a lot, Richard, I've heard only good things about the SARB017 and I've ordered it.


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

begud said:


> It doesn't make sense to pretend a watch worth its price by value or not. It just depends on offer vs demand.
> 
> However, the new Prosper Alpinist already in the market and the new line announced without the second crown are more expensive than the current price of the SARB017.
> So it makes me think that 500$ is still a good price VS value.
> ...


I absolutely agree, and it will definitely be a collectors piece now that the new _Alpinist Inspired_ ones have the Prospex logo on them.


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

ben_w said:


> I made this exact decision about a week ago. I was torn between the champagne-dial 2020 Alpinist, and the SARB017 (after putting aside a brief interest in the Hamilton Khaki King with champagne dial - partly after reading a great WUS thread comparing the two!). I decided to go with the SARB017 because:
> 
> 1) It's still substantially cheaper than the 2020 models - I bought it at Shopping in Japan and even with delivery and import taxes it was under 500 GBP, whereas the cheapest I've seen a 2020 model is 595 for the green one (the others all seem to be 650 GBP, so I guess they've made more of the green ones.
> 2) The SARB017 is already a tried and tested modern classic, whereas the newer models - which, I have to say, look pretty amazing too - may turn out to disappoint in one way or another.
> ...


Thanks a lot, Ben. Your thoughts really helped me. I'm not a fan of cyclops of the newer model as well as the 13.2 mm thickness (that's diver territory) in the new ones. The solid back of the SARB017 is more attractive to me.


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

After years of getting distracted by other watches, when the 2020 model came out I knew it was time to finally get an alpinist, it was hard for me because I really don't mind the prospex logo as I have 3 watches with it already, the cyclops doesn't bother me nor does the white date wheel. However, when it comes to the signed crown and closed caseback is a different story.
In the end the SARB017 was the one to get and not the 2020 because it is the one I've been wanting for so long. 
While comparing the 2 green alpinists I started liking the SPB119 which is the cream white dial with silver indices but getting that one instead of the green one would have felt like self sabotage so now that I have the SARB017 I can think of adding the SPB119 at a later date and not feel like I've got the same watch twice with just different dial color which would have been the case if I would've gone for the 2020.

P.S. I've been wearing my alpinist for 23 days straight and I love it! my advice is that if you've been wanting a SARB017 get a SARB017 and if you just don't care about that stuff then get whichever one you like, one is not more of an alpinist than the other, doesn't matter what anyone thinks.


----------



## ben_w (Oct 20, 2019)

Thought I'd do a quick update, as my brand new SARB017 has been on-wrist for a week now (though I don't sleep with it on). A few people have asked about accuracy, and so I have been frequently keeping track of mine using the WatchCheck app throughout the week. After seven days of use, without stopping or adjusting the watch at all, it's running at a total of 15.3 seconds fast. WatchCheck shows its average rate scross the week as+2.4s/d.

I never measured my other two watches (the SKX007 and SNKL23 - both 7S26 movements) like this, but can categorically say that this is a whole other level of accuracy. My SKX generally loses several minutes per week, which has actually been quite frustrating, making me late for the occasional meeting etc. I will now use the SKX mainly for the gym, swimming, going on holiday, and when I need something I wouldn't hate to damage. The SNKL23 has the same movement but seems to retain greater accuracy over similar periods - I think it tends to gain about a minute or so in a week. For a watch to still be running just 15 seconds faster than it was when I put it on a week ago, as the SARB017 is, is slightly mind-blowing for me! And I'm pleased it's consistently been gaining, rather than losing, as this means I won't be late for meetings because of it.

I haven't really done the "Seiko shuffle" with this one, but have wound it occasionally when I've felt it might not have been moving / self-winding enough (obviously, what with the pandemic lockdown, I'm quite a bit less active than normal) and power reserve has not been an issue. The winding and crown feels like decent quality to me. Certainly the threading is smoother than on my SKX!

Beyond the mechanical functioning, I have to say that this watch just has something magical about it. It's not possible, at least with my phone camera and limited photography skills, to truly capture how incredible it looks. It just looks and feels like a unique, special, valuable watch, far exceeding its price tag.
If I had a criticism it would be that it could have been 2mm bigger in diameter. I have about a 7" wrist, and based on the huge number of macro videos I'd seen on YouTube before ordering (and perhaps some fairly small-wristed reviewers) I was expecting it to look slightly larger. But it still looks great on my wrist, has a "chunky" appearance, and wears much better than my (honestly, slightly too small) SNKL23.

Absolutely no regrets here, even with the hefty import charges I paid to get it from Japan. I can see myself wearing this as my main watch for many years. And it looks awesome on a cheap brown leather 'vintage' style strap from Amazon! That the dial pairs so nicely with the green faux leather surface of my mid-century style writing desk is just an added bonus


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

ben_w said:


> Thought I'd do a quick update, as my brand new SARB017 has been on-wrist for a week now (though I don't sleep with it on). A few people have asked about accuracy, and so I have been frequently keeping track of mine using the WatchCheck app throughout the week. After seven days of use, without stopping or adjusting the watch at all, it's running at a total of 15.3 seconds fast. WatchCheck shows its average rate scross the week as+2.4s/d.
> 
> I never measured my other two watches (the SKX007 and SNKL23 - both 7S26 movements) like this, but can categorically say that this is a whole other level of accuracy. My SKX generally loses several minutes per week, which has actually been quite frustrating, making me late for the occasional meeting etc. I will now use the SKX mainly for the gym, swimming, going on holiday, and when I need something I wouldn't hate to damage. The SNKL23 has the same movement but seems to retain greater accuracy over similar periods - I think it tends to gain about a minute or so in a week. For a watch to still be running just 15 seconds faster than it was when I put it on a week ago, as the SARB017 is, is slightly mind-blowing for me! And I'm pleased it's consistently been gaining, rather than losing, as this means I won't be late for meetings because of it.
> 
> ...


Beautiful photos. I have noticed the excellent accuracy of the 6R15D on my SARB035 too, losing about 2.5 seconds a day.

My Sarb017 is in the mail and I've ordered a darker version of your vintage strap to pair it. Unfortunately owing to the virus, I can't get it changed any time soon seems like.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

ben_w said:


> Thought I'd do a quick update, as my brand new SARB017 has been on-wrist for a week now...
> 
> ...For a watch to still be running just 15 seconds faster than it was when I put it on a week ago, as the SARB017 is, is slightly mind-blowing for me!


Keep your pants on, for now... don't get disheartened if your accuracy slowly wanes over the coming months. When my 017 was new it ran around +1-2s per day, as it settled into its own rhythm it slowed as far as -10s, but with patient regulating I was able to get it back to around -3-5s during the day, and +3 overnight.


----------



## ben_w (Oct 20, 2019)

Just came across this article from last year in which the SARB017 is referred to as the Kuzuya Alpinist, in honour of its designer, Yasuhiro Kuzuya. I'm sure many on this thread will have seen it before, but I hadn't and I don't see Kuzuya mentioned anywhere in the thread. And the article, which consists of an interview with Kuzuya, and Shigeo Sakai (designer of the previous generation of "red" Alpinists), is sort of fun, if not packed full of interesting info. I like the idea of calling the watches after their designers though.
https://www.seiko-design.com/en/alpinist/index.html


----------



## sam08861 (Sep 12, 2012)

Awesome article, thanks!


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## begud (Oct 6, 2015)

I like it on the OEM bracelet but I prefer softer straps for indoor activities with kids... and it does not look that bad.


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

begud said:


> I like it on the OEM bracelet but I prefer softer straps for indoor activities with kids... and it does not look that bad.


I really like the material of that strap but would recommend it in beige, brown or green to better match the watch.

Where is this strap from, if I may ask?


----------



## begud (Oct 6, 2015)

koolpep said:


> I really like the material of that strap but would recommend it in beige, brown or green to better match the watch.
> 
> Where is this strap from, if I may ask?


It's an Eulit Palma perlon. Very comfortable on the wrist and at ease around the water.
I agree that another color would be better.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

ben_w said:


> Just came across this article from last year in which the SARB017 is referred to as the Kuzuya Alpinist, in honour of its designer, Yasuhiro Kuzuya. I'm sure many on this thread will have seen it before, but I hadn't and I don't see Kuzuya mentioned anywhere in the thread. And the article, which consists of an interview with Kuzuya, and Shigeo Sakai (designer of the previous generation of "red" Alpinists), is sort of fun, if not packed full of interesting info. I like the idea of calling the watches after their designers though.
> https://www.seiko-design.com/en/alpinist/index.html


Nice article. I had never seen that 1995 version. I wonder if there's any of them floating around on this forum.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (Aug 3, 2018)

joinin' da club fam! really excited about this one


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

TheWhiteRabbit said:


> View attachment 15092381
> 
> View attachment 15092383
> 
> ...


Great photos!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

Pretty sure this listing on Chrono24 is a frankestein/replica SARB017. They all come without any box or papers. There a few on eBay selling "Refurbished" SARB017s, same with no box and papers. Funnily enough, they all start with the same "841xxx" series serial numbers.









One of the photos from that listing.


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

Pretty sure this listing on Chrono24 is a frankestein/replica SARB017. They all come without any box or papers. There a few on eBay selling "Refurbished" SARB017s, same with no box and papers. Funnily enough, they all start with the same "841xxx" series serial numbers.

View attachment 15095923


One of the photos from that listing.


----------



## ben_w (Oct 20, 2019)

Yeah, when I was looking to buy I noticed some on eBay where one seller appeared to be offering multiple SARB017s that were listed as "brand new" but "no box or papers", which seems odd to me. How would you end up with a bunch of brand new or "unworn" watches, as the Chrono24 one says, with no boxes or paperwork to go with them? Not impossible, just seems improbable. I wondered if maybe they are refurbished old ones, since if you were manufacturing actual replicas at this level of detail, surely replicating the boxes and papers would be the easy part?! Definitely wouldn't buy myself, which is why I bit the bullet and paid the extra to get one with box and papers from Japan.


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

ben_w said:


> Yeah, when I was looking to buy I noticed some on eBay where one seller appeared to be offering multiple SARB017s that were listed as "brand new" but "no box or papers", which seems odd to me. How would you end up with a bunch of brand new or "unworn" watches, as the Chrono24 one says, with no boxes or paperwork to go with them? Not impossible, just seems improbable. I wondered if maybe they are refurbished old ones, since if you were manufacturing actual replicas at this level of detail, surely replicating the boxes and papers would be the easy part?! Definitely wouldn't buy myself, which is why I bit the bullet and paid the extra to get one with box and papers from Japan.


Yeah, these watches are being sold in the UK for more than US$600, so a lot of these "replica" 017s are on the market. Here's a link to a recent Reddit discussion.

Btw, which Japanese store did you buy your 017 from and how much did you pay?


----------



## ben_w (Oct 20, 2019)

tkmj75 said:


> Yeah, these watches are being sold in the UK for more than US$600, so a lot of these "replica" 017s are on the market. Here's a link to a recent Reddit discussion.
> 
> Btw, which Japanese store did you buy your 017 from and how much did you pay?


I bought from Shopping in Japan, where it was 478 USD at the time (two weeks ago). They have now reduced them to 462 USD and added a note saying "HURRY! FEW LEFT!" or similar, so looks like they may be nearing the end of their stock. Of course, with PayPal exchange rates (worse than normal) and percentage charge for doing the exchange, and the delivery (28 USD) and then 93 GBP VAT/import tax when it arrived in the UK, it all added up to quite a bit. I think it came in just under 500 GBP in total to get the watch, though none of this was Shopping in Japan's fault - they were quick and helpful. And the watch is brand new, authentic, with box and papers - no problems at all. Can definitely recommend SiJ as a seller.


----------



## ben_w (Oct 20, 2019)

tkmj75 said:


> Yeah, these watches are being sold in the UK for more than US$600, so a lot of these "replica" 017s are on the market. Here's a link to a recent Reddit discussion.
> 
> Btw, which Japanese store did you buy your 017 from and how much did you pay?


I bought from Shopping in Japan, where it was 478 USD at the time (two weeks ago). They have now reduced them to 462 USD and added a note saying "HURRY! FEW LEFT!" or similar, so looks like they may be nearing the end of their stock. Of course, with PayPal exchange rates (worse than normal) and percentage charge for doing the exchange, and the delivery (28 USD) and then 93 GBP VAT/import tax when it arrived in the UK, it all added up to quite a bit. I think it came in just under 500 GBP in total to get the watch, though none of this was Shopping in Japan's fault - they were quick and helpful. And the watch is brand new, authentic, with box and papers - no problems at all. Can definitely recommend SiJ as a seller.


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

ben_w said:


> I bought from Shopping in Japan, where it was 478 USD at the time (two weeks ago). They have now reduced them to 462 USD and added a note saying "HURRY! FEW LEFT!" or similar, so looks like they may be nearing the end of their stock. Of course, with PayPal exchange rates (worse than normal) and percentage charge for doing the exchange, and the delivery (28 USD) and then 93 GBP VAT/import tax when it arrived in the UK, it all added up to quite a bit. I think it came in just under 500 GBP in total to get the watch, though none of this was Shopping in Japan's fault - they were quick and helpful. And the watch is brand new, authentic, with box and papers - no problems at all. Can definitely recommend SiJ as a seller.


Ah that's a hefty price, but hey at least you have peace of mind that your 017 is genuine. I bought mine for £400 a couple of weeks ago BRIB. Now I'm on the lookout for a SARB033.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

StephenR said:


> Well, my Alpinist is a fortnight shy of being two years old, I only have two complaints, and one suggestion for improvement.
> My only complaints are that I can't find a replacement rear gasket anywhere (any suggestions welcome), and that the reds on the bezel have faded considerably, due to the harsh Aussie sun perhaps?
> 
> The only improvement, to have a double pip of lume on the 12.


I think about this occasionally, I made this comment about the faded bezel five years ago and, as far as I've read, I haven't noticed anyone echo the same concerns... has anyone noticed a fading of the reds on their internal bezel?


----------



## ben_w (Oct 20, 2019)

StephenR said:


> I think about this occasionally, I made this comment about the faded bezel five years ago and, as far as I've read, I haven't noticed anyone echo the same concerns... has anyone noticed a fading of the reds on their internal bezel?


Mine's new, so no fading, but for what it's worth, the markings on the compass bezel when new are not exactly a vivid (dark or bright) red. More a slightly washed-out pinky-orange colour, to the naked eye. I think some of the YouTube reviews refer to it as orange, not red.


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

StephenR said:


> I think about this occasionally, I made this comment about the faded bezel five years ago and, as far as I've read, I haven't noticed anyone echo the same concerns... has anyone noticed a fading of the reds on their internal bezel?


It'll be like a nice patina, something that makes it unqiue.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

ben_w said:


> Mine's new, so no fading, but for what it's worth, the markings on the compass bezel when new are not exactly a vivid (dark or bright) red. More a slightly washed-out pinky-orange colour, to the naked eye. I think some of the YouTube reviews refer to it as orange, not red.


Hmm, I recall mine being quite a bright red, maybe my eyes and memory just aren't playing nice at the moment! I don't really mind it to be honest, I feel that losing that red has made my personal watch even more versatile, but that's just me.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

tkmj75 said:


> It'll be like a nice patina, something that makes it unqiue.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


...along with all the hack marks from years of abuse


----------



## kypt (Oct 29, 2018)

It’s amazing how they can make such a nice watch and put a strap on it that is absolute doo-doo. I’m debating on either an aftermarket bracelet or a nice leather strap for mine.


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

kypt said:


> It's amazing how they can make such a nice watch and put a strap on it that is absolute doo-doo. I'm debating on either an aftermarket bracelet or a nice leather strap for mine.


I got the geckota vintage style dark brown leather strap. Yet to use it.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## BLeistner (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

kypt said:


> It's amazing how they can make such a nice watch and put a strap on it that is absolute doo-doo. I'm debating on either an aftermarket bracelet or a nice leather strap for mine.


...why not both? What I find truly amazing is just how much the 'personality' of this particular watch changes depending on the strap.

Mine transitions through:
-Khaki Nato
-Black/Red/Green Nato
-Dark brown leather
-Wine-Red leather with gold buckle 
-GS style bracelet

A few years ago I posted photos of a few of these, I might do an update one day soon.


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

BLeistner said:


> View attachment 15104219


Great collection btw. I've never seen a date just in a nato.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ben_w (Oct 20, 2019)

Hi all! Question: I want (need?!) a jubilee bracelet for my SARB017, but to get one from Strapcode will cost at least 150 USD because I live in the UK. Are there any cheaper alternatives that look good?


----------



## messyGarage (May 6, 2015)

Hi
the SARB017 fits Rolex endlinks quite well
you can try 20mm jubilee for Rolex, depending on the quality they can be found relatively cheap.
Just as a heads up, Uncle Seiko has a nice president (unfortunately out of stock now at US UK), and Geckota has some 20mm bracelets that you can pair with Rolex endlinks. I have a BOR from them.


----------



## ben_w (Oct 20, 2019)

messyGarage said:


> Hi
> the SARB017 fits Rolex endlinks quite well
> you can try 20mm jubilee for Rolex, depending on the quality they can be found relatively cheap.
> Just as a heads up, Uncle Seiko has a nice president (unfortunately out of stock now at US UK), and Geckota has some 20mm bracelets that you can pair with Rolex endlinks. I have a BOR from them.


Really helpful, thanks for the tip!


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

I haven't had this on leather in a while. I quite like it!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

StephenR said:


> Hmm, I recall mine being quite a bright red, maybe my eyes and memory just aren't playing nice at the moment! I don't really mind it to be honest, I feel that losing that red has made my personal watch even more versatile, but that's just me.


I translated the tags in japanese that came with the watch and one of them says that fading may occur if exposed to sunlight or fluorescent lamp for extended periods of time.


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

Kev161 said:


> I translated the tags in japanese that came with the watch and one of them says that fading may occur if exposed to sunlight or fluorescent lamp for extended periods of time.


That's very interesting to know, thanks Kev. Vutn7 suppose under the sun is where the Alpy is really supposed to be, being a tool watch and all.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

Kev161 said:


> I translated the tags in japanese that came with the watch and one of them says that fading may occur if exposed to sunlight or fluorescent lamp for extended periods of time.


That will happen to most things, it's like having it read "if exposed to water, watch may become wet".


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

vsh said:


> That will happen to most things, it's like having it read "if exposed to water, watch may become wet".


So, you'll be happy when your deep green dial fades to more of a 'pistachio'?


----------



## ben_w (Oct 20, 2019)

Does anybody swim with their Alpinist? If so, would you be willing to share a pic of it in water?! Researching the watch before I bought mine, I searched for this a lot. The consensus on forums seemed to be "no" / "why would you do that?" / "if you need a watch to swim with, buy a diver". I find this curious because nearly every review I have seen (and that's a lot!) specifically mentions the 200m water resistance as a significant "pro" for this watch compared with similar "field"-style pieces at the same price point (e.g. the Hamilton Khaki King). People often mention the fact that the secondary crown is not screw-down, and that they would worry this compromises water resistance, but others respond that if this were the case, it wouldn't be rated 200m, and note that some real divers don't have a screw-down crown. But what I am yet to see, anywhere, is someone saying "I swim with my Alpinist", and / or sharing a pic of it in water. Can in be that no one at all has been willing to take the risk?! I obviously haven't, but this is by far the most expensive watch I have ever owned. Surely someone richer than me has had a go?


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

ben_w said:


> Does anybody swim with their Alpinist? If so, would you be willing to share a pic of it in water?! Researching the watch before I bought mine, I searched for this a lot. The consensus on forums seemed to be "no" / "why would you do that?" / "if you need a watch to swim with, buy a diver". I find this curious because nearly every review I have seen (and that's a lot!) specifically mentions the 200m water resistance as a significant "pro" for this watch compared with similar "field"-style pieces at the same price point (e.g. the Hamilton Khaki King). People often mention the fact that the secondary crown is not screw-down, and that they would worry this compromises water resistance, but others respond that if this were the case, it wouldn't be rated 200m, and note that some real divers don't have a screw-down crown. But what I am yet to see, anywhere, is someone saying "I swim with my Alpinist", and / or sharing a pic of it in water. Can in be that no one at all has been willing to take the risk?! I obviously haven't, but this is by far the most expensive watch I have ever owned. Surely someone richer than me has had a go?


Hi Ben, I've swimmed with the Alpinist before, when it was on a steel bracelet, no problems at all. I wouldn't recommend turning the compass underwater just to be safe, but otherwise all good.

I think most people don't talk about swimming with it since only 10% of the people switch it to a steel bracelet and imo the watch looks best on leather.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

ben_w said:


> Does anybody swim with their Alpinist? If so, would you be willing to share a pic of it in water?! Researching the watch before I bought mine, I searched for this a lot. The consensus on forums seemed to be "no" / "why would you do that?" / "if you need a watch to swim with, buy a diver". I find this curious because nearly every review I have seen (and that's a lot!) specifically mentions the 200m water resistance as a significant "pro" for this watch compared with similar "field"-style pieces at the same price point (e.g. the Hamilton Khaki King). People often mention the fact that the secondary crown is not screw-down, and that they would worry this compromises water resistance, but others respond that if this were the case, it wouldn't be rated 200m, and note that some real divers don't have a screw-down crown. But what I am yet to see, anywhere, is someone saying "I swim with my Alpinist", and / or sharing a pic of it in water. Can in be that no one at all has been willing to take the risk?! I obviously haven't, but this is by far the most expensive watch I have ever owned. Surely someone richer than me has had a go?


My Alpinist is my 'go anywhere' watch, it had hiked and camped in the mountains & forests around home, been plunged into mountain streams chasing fish, swam in the ocean, sat in board meetings, been worn on the outside of the motorbike jacket in sun, rain, timed the birth of a couple kids etc etc. It's a solid watch, one you can put on and just go about your business.

I've got a selection of favourite straps & bracelet for mine, but a good Nato will get you safely through all of the above.

There was a running thread some years ago by a member who put his 017 through torture (ie, a very rugged daily life) for a year and recorded the process. It's a great read if ever you're feeling a bit precious about your Alpinist.

Oh, and for what it's worth, my 017 is the most expensive watch I own as well.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

ben_w said:


> Does anybody swim with their Alpinist? If so, would you be willing to share a pic of it in water?! Researching the watch before I bought mine, I searched for this a lot. The consensus on forums seemed to be "no" / "why would you do that?" / "if you need a watch to swim with, buy a diver". I find this curious because nearly every review I have seen (and that's a lot!) specifically mentions the 200m water resistance as a significant "pro" for this watch compared with similar "field"-style pieces at the same price point (e.g. the Hamilton Khaki King). People often mention the fact that the secondary crown is not screw-down, and that they would worry this compromises water resistance, but others respond that if this were the case, it wouldn't be rated 200m, and note that some real divers don't have a screw-down crown. But what I am yet to see, anywhere, is someone saying "I swim with my Alpinist", and / or sharing a pic of it in water. Can in be that no one at all has been willing to take the risk?! I obviously haven't, but this is by far the most expensive watch I have ever owned. Surely someone richer than me has had a go?


Short answer? 
YES
It is my go anywhere do anything watch. 
Salmon fishing, cleaning 40 of 'em covering the watch in slime and cleaning it off? Check.
Hot springs for a few hours? check.
Warm ocean body surfing for days? Check.
Cold water swimming? Check.

Yes it can definitely go in the water. Never had any water intrusion.

And unlike some, I often have it on leather and even then still go swimming. (Canvas & Denim from WatchGecko)
Why buy a watch that can go anywhere and baby it because of the strap?
Buy the strap and use it. 
Well worn, oiled, and sweated in, used leather lasts a long time. It's when you let it dry out, don't oil it and it sits is when it dry-rots.

Just my 3¢-- Thanks


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

Hi everyone,

I received mine today, I absolutely love it !


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

Paganizonda51 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I received mine today, I absolutely love it !
> 
> ...


Beautiful, that green strap looks amazing. Could you tell me where you bought it from?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

tkmj75 said:


> Beautiful, that green strap looks amazing. Could you tell me where you bought it from?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


It is very soft and comfortable indeed. I didn't buy it, but the previous owner of the watch told me it was a bespoke strap from this website : https://www.xamlam.com/


----------



## bismarck_1870 (Jan 24, 2020)

Nice!! Also thinking about getting an Alpinist.



Paganizonda51 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I received mine today, I absolutely love it !
> 
> ...


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

bismarck_1870 said:


> Nice!! Also thinking about getting an Alpinist.


Get the SARB017 if you can, you won't regret it.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ben_w (Oct 20, 2019)

Thanks for all the replies on swimming with your Alpinists - this is reassuring. Thanks also for replies on the question of a cheaper jubilee bracelet. After much research I decided that none of the alternatives to Strapcode was worth the risk. The logic of spending 20-70 on a bracelet that e.g. had hollow end-links, or folded links, or solid-end links that I couldn't be sure would fit properly, didn't appeal. I'd rather wait a little and spend a little over 100 on one that is all solid, high quality, and a perfect fit. And at least now when I get it, I know I can swim with the Alpinist on it without worrying about water intrusion! That said, I'd still appreciate any pics of an Alpinist *in* water - seeing is believing!


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

ben_w said:


> Thanks for all the replies on swimming with your Alpinists - this is reassuring. Thanks also for replies on the question of a cheaper jubilee bracelet. After much research I decided that none of the alternatives to Strapcode was worth the risk. The logic of spending 20-70 on a bracelet that e.g. had hollow end-links, or folded links, or solid-end links that I couldn't be sure would fit properly, didn't appeal. I'd rather wait a little and spend a little over 100 on one that is all solid, high quality, and a perfect fit. And at least now when I get it, I know I can swim with the Alpinist on it without worrying about water intrusion! That said, I'd still appreciate any pics of an Alpinist *in* water - seeing is believing!


As far as bracelets go-- for for Seiko.
And I don't mean the Seiko factory bracelet. 
Get yourself a used Seiko Solar or pretty much anything with 20mm lugs. 
Chances are it'll be a pretty good to great fit for the Alpinist.

I have 2 I use- one from a Seiko Solar, with a couple stripes of gold, and another from another Seiko that's brushed.
Both are good fits. Both are a little rattly, but both remind me of the way Rolexes sounded back in the 70's and 80's.

And with the rattly-ness they have more flex than some expensive bracelets, so they really wear better.

Search thru the thread for "bracelet" and you'll see a few examples.

Thanks! Just my 3¢
John


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> As far as bracelets go-- for for Seiko.
> And I don't mean the Seiko factory bracelet.
> Get yourself a used Seiko Solar or pretty much anything with 20mm lugs.
> Chances are it'll be a pretty good to great fit for the Alpinist.
> ...


Agreed there's a certain charm about the original Seiko bracelets. Btw, if anyone is planning to get a more expensive bracelet, I've heard the strapcode one is the best. Uncle Seiko is apparently average and not worth it.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamaha (May 31, 2017)

tkmj75 said:


> ... Btw, if anyone is planning to get a more expensive bracelet, I've heard the strapcode one is the best. Uncle Seiko is apparently average and not worth it.


If I was going big on a bracelet for the SARB017 I'd get the Ginault Ocean Rover bracelet. By all accounts the fit is perfect, the finishing looks beautiful and its Glidelock replica clasp is great to operate, but it's around double the price of a Strapcode.

Meanwhile, I'm trying to figure out what bracelet would work for an SCVF009 Red Alpinist. Damn those 19mm lugs!


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

jamaha said:


> If I was going big on a bracelet for the SARB017 I'd get the Ginault Ocean Rover bracelet. By all accounts the fit is perfect, the finishing looks beautiful and its Glidelock replica clasp is great to operate, but it's around double the price of a Strapcode.
> 
> Meanwhile, I'm trying to figure out what bracelet would work for an SCVF009 Red Alpinist. Damn those 19mm lugs!


Find a basic Seiko with hollow end links and file down .5mm on each end.
Used Solars with 20mm run about $25 on eBay


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

jamaha said:


> If I was going big on a bracelet for the SARB017 I'd get the Ginault Ocean Rover bracelet. By all accounts the fit is perfect, the finishing looks beautiful and its Glidelock replica clasp is great to operate, but it's around double the price of a Strapcode.
> 
> Meanwhile, I'm trying to figure out what bracelet would work for an SCVF009 Red Alpinist. Damn those 19mm lugs!


The ginault bracelets are amazing. Shame they cost as much as this watch, but they look sleek and sexy.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## KernelCorneliusPopper3rd (May 17, 2020)

ben_w said:


> Does anybody swim with their Alpinist? If so, would you be willing to share a pic of it in water?! Researching the watch before I bought mine, I searched for this a lot. The consensus on forums seemed to be "no" / "why would you do that?" / "if you need a watch to swim with, buy a diver". I find this curious because nearly every review I have seen (and that's a lot!) specifically mentions the 200m water resistance as a significant "pro" for this watch compared with similar "field"-style pieces at the same price point (e.g. the Hamilton Khaki King). People often mention the fact that the secondary crown is not screw-down, and that they would worry this compromises water resistance, but others respond that if this were the case, it wouldn't be rated 200m, and note that some real divers don't have a screw-down crown. But what I am yet to see, anywhere, is someone saying "I swim with my Alpinist", and / or sharing a pic of it in water. Can in be that no one at all has been willing to take the risk?! I obviously haven't, but this is by far the most expensive watch I have ever owned. Surely someone richer than me has had a go?


Yes, I've had it for around a year and a half now, don't have any pictures at hand but I've used my Alpinist for everything. From rockclimbing, swimming in pools, showers, biking through hard rain and working in a kitchen. My 017 has really been a great GADA watch.
I don't think any of my daily "tortures" have put a dent into the movement. 
If you get it, it is a solid choice and I'm sure you will love doing anything with it too.


----------



## KernelCorneliusPopper3rd (May 17, 2020)

jamaha said:


> tkmj75 said:
> 
> 
> > ... If I was going big on a bracelet for the SARB017 I'd get the Ginault Ocean Rover bracelet. By all accounts the fit is perfect, the finishing looks beautiful and its Glidelock replica clasp is great to operate, but it's around double the price of a Strapcode.
> ...


----------



## colorblind (Apr 1, 2018)

Since the topic is on bracelets, here is the Alpinist on the Strapcode angus-j and on the Parnis angus-j.
The Strapcode bracelet is too chunky for the Alpinist. If you prefer an angus bracelet over the super-o, the Parnis angus-j will not disappoint.


----------



## SgtHooch504 (May 13, 2020)

I am brand new to the Seiko SARB line. I recently bought the 033 and a Strapcode Super-O Boyer bracelet (love the brushed/polished link combo) and it is absolutely stunning. After learning that the SARBs were discontinued in early 2018, I debated getting the 035. I'm not a rich guy and 2 SARBs is a bit extravagant. In the end, I decided that I'd regret not getting it now when they are still available (although not cheap). I know that once these are gone for good, I'd really want one. So, I pulled the trigger.

Then I saw the 017 on a steel bracelet. Holy smokes is it a magnificent looking watch. I'm not leather strap guy and didn't consider buying a 017. But, seeing one with an oyster bracelet and I am feeling irresponsible. It is a thing of beauty. I'm in trouble.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

SgtHooch504 said:


> I am brand new to the Seiko SARB line. I recently bought the 033 and a Strapcode Super-O Boyer bracelet (love the brushed/polished link combo) and it is absolutely stunning. After learning that the SARBs were discontinued in early 2018, I debated getting the 035. I'm not a rich guy and 2 SARBs is a bit extravagant. In the end, I decided that I'd regret not getting it now when they are still available (although not cheap). I know that once these are gone for good, I'd really want one. So, I pulled the trigger.
> 
> Then I saw the 017 on a steel bracelet. Holy smokes is it a magnificent looking watch. I'm not leather strap guy and didn't consider buying a 017. But, seeing one with an oyster bracelet and I am feeling irresponsible. It is a thing of beauty. I'm in trouble.


I've had similar thoughts, have loved the 035 for years, but didn't get one back when they were more affordable. Unfortunately, they're now out of my family-man 'play budget'...


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

colorblind said:


> Since the topic is on bracelets, here is the Alpinist on the Strapcode angus-j and on the Parnis angus-j.
> The Strapcode bracelet is too chunky for the Alpinist. If you prefer an angus bracelet over the super-o, the Parnis angus-j will not disappoint.
> View attachment 15133811


Interesting ! Do you have a link to that Parnis bracelet ?


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

SgtHooch504 said:


> I am brand new to the Seiko SARB line. I recently bought the 033 and a Strapcode Super-O Boyer bracelet (love the brushed/polished link combo) and it is absolutely stunning. After learning that the SARBs were discontinued in early 2018, I debated getting the 035. I'm not a rich guy and 2 SARBs is a bit extravagant. In the end, I decided that I'd regret not getting it now when they are still available (although not cheap). I know that once these are gone for good, I'd really want one. So, I pulled the trigger.
> 
> Then I saw the 017 on a steel bracelet. Holy smokes is it a magnificent looking watch. I'm not leather strap guy and didn't consider buying a 017. But, seeing one with an oyster bracelet and I am feeling irresponsible. It is a thing of beauty. I'm in trouble.


Love mine on the Seiko oyster. I bought myself a TT Strapcode jubilee but just don't love it. Probably going to sell that.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SgtHooch504 (May 13, 2020)

StephenR said:


> I've had similar thoughts, have loved the 035 for years, but didn't get one back when they were more affordable. Unfortunately, they're now out of my family-man 'play budget'...


Yes, I learned that one definitely has to temper there wants with their needs. I'm more of a saver than ever. Fortunately, I created a watch fund years ago and had been putting in a little whenever I could. It allowed me to buy an 033 recently and I love it. The 017 might be a bridge too far, although I'm tempted to cross it.


----------



## SgtHooch504 (May 13, 2020)

kiwi71 said:


> Love mine on the Seiko oyster. I bought myself a TT Strapcode jubilee but just don't love it. Probably going to sell that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I think an oyster matches best with the 017.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

I love the rugged look of an Oyster, but to my eyes, I've found a 5 link, GS style bracelet to be a fantastic compromise between Oyster rugged and Jubilee bling. The wide brushed links give it a solid look, while the narrow polished links add a little 'finesse' (although mine desperately need re-polishing!)


----------



## southswell (Aug 23, 2019)

colorblind said:


> Since the topic is on bracelets, here is the Alpinist on the Strapcode angus-j and on the Parnis angus-j.
> The Strapcode bracelet is too chunky for the Alpinist. If you prefer an angus bracelet over the super-o, the Parnis angus-j will not disappoint.
> View attachment 15133811


 Parnis angus-j bracelet looks very close to rolex jubilee...nice find


----------



## monopdt831 (Jan 28, 2013)

Love my strapcode jubilee.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

colorblind said:


> Since the topic is on bracelets, here is the Alpinist on the Strapcode angus-j and on the Parnis angus-j.
> The Strapcode bracelet is too chunky for the Alpinist. If you prefer an angus bracelet over the super-o, the Parnis angus-j will not disappoint.
> View attachment 15133811


Wow they both looks amazing, well done. Where can I buy that Parnis jubillee btw? Thanks.


----------



## ben_w (Oct 20, 2019)

Thanks again for even more responses on bracelets! After a fair bit of equivocation on this, I'm now set on spending more than I would like to, to get the Strapcode jubilee. I agree that it looks good on Oysters too, but that look is clearly more sporty / rugged, and I have my SKX007 on a Strapcode Super Oyster for that look. I love that the Alpinist is outdoorsy but looks a bit dressy, so I knew a jubilee was what I wanted, to dress it up rather than down. When it comes to the cheaper options, after extensive research, the Strapcode just seems so much higher-quality that (to me) it's worth the wait and the extra cash. Quite a lot of people mentioned Parnis, and on the one hand I actually agree that the smaller links work well with the fine detail of the hands and dial for a more 'refined' look, but on the other hand, the overall look of the Strapcode Angus-J is at least equally great (I think slightly better), and the quality looks significantly different to me. My reference point on this is two YouTube videos for these bracelets on Alpinists. You can clearly see the quality of the build, and especially the clasp, is just superior on the Strapcode (hence the higher price, though) if you watch these two, and I think the overall look is better too: Strapcode Angus-J: 



 Parnis:


----------



## colorblind (Apr 1, 2018)

Paganizonda51 said:


> Interesting ! Do you have a link to that Parnis bracelet ?





tkmj75 said:


> Wow they both looks amazing, well done. Where can I buy that Parnis jubillee btw? Thanks.





southswell said:


> Parnis angus-j bracelet looks very close to rolex jubilee...nice find


search "Parnis jubliee 20mm" on ebay; I believe they still sell for $35; It comes from China, but totally worth the wait.
BTW, its got solid end links.


----------



## n0to (Nov 12, 2008)

Natural environment. Illegible glare.


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

colorblind said:


> search "Parnis jubliee 20mm" on ebay; I believe they still sell for $35; It comes from China, but totally worth the wait.
> BTW, its got solid end links.


Thanks a lot, found it. Good to know there is that option. I'm gonna keep it on my Geckota retro leather strap for now.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

n0to said:


> Natural environment. Illegible glare.
> View attachment 15136625


The green dial is perfect for the forest!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

I am warming up to my 017 on a nice oyster bracelet tbh.


----------



## k27 (Feb 20, 2020)

Just a thought, but what is the craziest watch/strap combination you guys have tried with with SARB017? Curious to find out if it is possible to make it look good with just about anything


----------



## patuloz1 (May 9, 2015)

Hello guys, I'd like to ask for your help here. I've already tried to search the forum but haven't find the answer to my question. 

Today I've received my new Seiko Prospex Alpinist SPB117J1 and noticed that the compass crown is a bit loose/wobbling. Also the compass bezel is not aligned properly and it's a bit loose (which is not a big deal, I read some comments that it' quite usual). 

I just wanted to ask you whether the loose crown is "normal/in tolerances" or should I send it back to the AD for replacement. I want to prevent the water leakage when I'll take the watch for swimming, etc.
Thank you for your responses.


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

patuloz1 said:


> Hello guys, I'd like to ask for your help here. I've already tried to search the forum but haven't find the answer to my question.
> 
> Today I've received my new Seiko Prospex Alpinist SPB117J1 and noticed that the compass crown is a bit loose/wobbling. Also the compass bezel is not aligned properly and it's a bit loose (which is not a big deal, I read some comments that it' quite usual).
> 
> ...


Although Seiko's QC issues are infamous, esp with the Alpinist Compass, I would return it and get a new one. You're paying to get the best product, not _settle_ with something.


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

I just can't stop looking at the dial. Every time I look down, I stop to admire for a minute.


----------



## Arco10 (Sep 10, 2009)

All green ... all the time ... LOL
You guys like it on this Blushark ??










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Enjoy the last day of May:-!

Happy Sunday🙂🙏🏼🖖🏼😷


----------



## temjiin (Apr 25, 2019)

Rainbow Alpinist!


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

Beautiful !!


----------



## ben_w (Oct 20, 2019)

*SARB017 REVIEW*

I have been wearing my new Seiko SARB017 Green Kuzuya Alpinist for about 1.5 months now, so wanted to share a (yet another!) full review of this watch, for anyone still interested. Fair warning: If you are sick of reading / watching glowing reviews for this watch and are looking for a list of cons or problems, this is probably not the review for you.

*Purchase and value*
I bought my SARB017 brand new from Shopping in Japan in mid-April 2020. The watch was made in 2019, so would presumably have been among the final production runs. At the time SiJ were selling them for 478 USD, which is what I paid. They were briefly reduced to 462 USD a couple of weeks later, before shooting up to 492 USD where they remained a few weeks. The now sell them for a little over 600 USD so I guess they really are down to the last few. Shipping was 28 USD, and was fast: about 4 or 5 days from Yokohama, Japan, to the UK, via Hong Kong and Germany. I had to pay around 100 USD more to cover the import taxes (in the UK, this is mainly for VAT, which is 20 per cent of the cost of the goods imported). So it was a lot more expensive in all than if I had bought the same watch a few years back. I would nevertheless describe it as excellent value, because the watch I received is just fantastic, exceeding my expectations - which were actually pretty high given the rapturous praise it receives everywhere online - and I am wearing it every day. The rest of this review hopefully explains this sense of good value.

*Strap*
As just about everyone says, the strap is horrible. But I bought a simple dark brown leather EACHE branded strap on Amazon UK for about 20 USD, which came with spare spring bars and even a spring bar removal tool, and looks awesome on this watch. I then ordered a Strapcode Angus-J jubilee-style bracelet from Long Island Watch, which is slowly making its way to me. And I believe that I may be receiving a 20mm Colareb Venezia in Tobacco colour from my wife for my birthday soon! The Colareb leather strap and the Strapcode jubilee bracelet will then likely be my two go-to strap options for this watch.

*Appearance* 
I won't say too much here because it's already been said elsewhere, but I cannot overstate how great the SARB017 looks IRL, to me. It is not just that the watch is generally beautiful, and that the green sunburst dial is so unusual, it is also the watch's proportions and style. The intricate perfection of the dial's applied gold hour markers and indices, the colour combination of dial, markers and delicate gold-plated hands, paired with the inner compass bezel and polished case, and the two crowns, just adds up to a really special and unique look, finished to a standard far beyond the cheaper Seikos I own. Even the white writing on the dial, and the different fonts used, seem to add to this unique dress-field elegance. The main thing to emphasise, as many others have, is that almost no video / photos of the watch truly do it justice. It is worth noting that suggestions in some reviews that the high-polish bezel may be a scratch magnet are accurate - in just a few weeks of wear, and almost exclusively indoors (the coronavirus lockdown), I have already picked up a couple of very fine but just visible scratches to this bezel somehow.

*Quality*
The build quality of the watch, which is of a fairly intricate and delicate-looking design, is far beyond that of the Seiko 5 and SKX I already own. To hold and behold this watch in your hand, you immediately get a sense of high quality and craftsmanship. It's a little masterpiece. With the naked eye (I have no macro lens!) it is more or less impossible to identify any flaws, barring the very, very slight misalignment of the rotating compass bezel markings to the hour markings on the dial. The watch also has the sort of weight to it that, given its relatively small diameter and slim profile, adds that quality feel.

*Accuracy*
This was a revelation for me. In its first week out of the box and on the wrist, I got an average of +2.3 seconds per day from this watch (tracked with an app). This far outperformed the other, 7S26-based Seiko watches I own (of course the other 6R15 movement advantages include handwinding and hacking). I excitedly reported this here at the time and was reminded by other WUS members that out-of-the-box accuracy was one thing, but a couple of months down the line could be very different. Well&#8230; I have now worn the watch daily (taking it off at night) for at least one and a half months. I did take it off to let it fully wind down once in the first few weeks, before fully winding to help the spring settle-in. Then I tracked the accuracy over a two week period, after the watch had been in use for over a month. The accuracy rate was +2.7 spd! Over the entire 14-day period, my watch has gained only 37.3 seconds. Not even close to a single minute out, in two weeks. 37 seconds is not enough for me to even notice / bother adjusting the watch. This is as accurate as any watch needs to be, for my purposes. My SKX, which would have lost at least five minutes in the same period, actually made me late for things when it was my main daily watch! This, which gains only a few seconds in the same time (and only gains, never loses), is perfect for me and cannot make me late.

*Overall*
I don't think there's much more to say than that I love this watch, am really glad I bought it, and think it was worth every penny! I wear it every day, as my other watches sit gathering dust in my watch box.


----------



## temjiin (Apr 25, 2019)

ben_w said:


> *SARB017 REVIEW*
> 
> I have been wearing my new Seiko SARB017 Green Kuzuya Alpinist for about 1.5 months now, so wanted to share a (yet another!) full review of this watch, for anyone still interested. Fair warning: If you are sick of reading / watching glowing reviews for this watch and are looking for a list of cons or problems, this is probably not the review for you.
> 
> ...


Great review, the SARB017 is the superior Alpinist for me. Wish the compass bezel was screw down too but apart from that it is true perfection.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

k27 said:


> Just a thought, but what is the craziest watch/strap combination you guys have tried with with SARB017? Curious to find out if it is possible to make it look good with just about anything


Just take a look thru the previous 400 pages. We've had the Alpinist on EVERYTHING.


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

ben_w said:


> *SARB017 REVIEW*
> 
> I have been wearing my new Seiko SARB017 Green Kuzuya Alpinist for about 1.5 months now, so wanted to share a (yet another!) full review of this watch, for anyone still interested. Fair warning: If you are sick of reading / watching glowing reviews for this watch and are looking for a list of cons or problems, this is probably not the review for you.
> 
> ...


Hey Ben, thanks a lot for that detailed review, a wonderful read! Enjoy the Alpy!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Nice review Ben.

Sharing across my SARB017 on a strapcode bracelet. I’m not entirely sure, but this may be my first ever opportunity to contribute/share pics in this thread! Glad to have found it.


----------



## temjiin (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## temjiin (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## temjiin (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## temjiin (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (Aug 3, 2018)

ben_w said:


> *SARB017 REVIEW*
> 
> I have been wearing my new Seiko SARB017 Green Kuzuya Alpinist for about 1.5 months now, so wanted to share a (yet another!) full review of this watch, for anyone still interested. Fair warning: If you are sick of reading / watching glowing reviews for this watch and are looking for a list of cons or problems, this is probably not the review for you.


Hey! thank you for the thoughtful write-up. Im new to the Alpinist fam as well, and also payed more than they used to be, with exactly ZERO regrets. i think we got ours about the same time, and i may very well have got from the same place via Amazon :think: cant remember.

I cant agree more with your thoughts on the watch. and that dial! maaaaan. I love it even more IRL than pics. its much more olive than on-line pics suggest which i love. have fun with er


----------



## Shogun007 (Jan 29, 2019)

Rebuy the green alpinist. After having Both, this is for sure a step up. I'm diging the new shade of green, the ciclop and the case back. 
This olive green is superb.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

Shogun007 said:


> Rebuy the green alpinist. After having Both, this is for sure a step up. I'm diging the new shade of green, the ciclop and the case back.
> This olive green is superb.
> View attachment 15185235
> 
> ...


Awesome watch, despite what a lot of people say I am a big fan of the new Alpinist models, love my black one.


----------



## ben_w (Oct 20, 2019)

It arrived! My Strapcode Angus-J bracelet from Long Island Watch. Took two weeks from order to delivery, USA to UK, with only a 10 USD delivery charge, and no import taxes were applied when it arrived 

I think the pictures speak for themselves. Really pleased with it - feel like my watch life is complete! For what it's worth, if you are considering one but were put off by people suggesting it looks too chunky on here, I think that's just a result of seeing a lot of close-up / macro shots. IRL, it looks exactly as refined as you would want a jubilee bracelet to look. Perfection!


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

On bracelet again









Sent from my Mi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ngb3232 (Dec 29, 2018)

Old foto of my alpinist on a green nato


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

ben_w said:


> It arrived! My Strapcode Angus-J bracelet from Long Island Watch. Took two weeks from order to delivery, USA to UK, with only a 10 USD delivery charge, and no import taxes were applied when it arrived
> 
> I think the pictures speak for themselves. Really pleased with it - feel like my watch life is complete! For what it's worth, if you are considering one but were put off by people suggesting it looks too chunky on here, I think that's just a result of seeing a lot of close-up / macro shots. IRL, it looks exactly as refined as you would want a jubilee bracelet to look. Perfection!
> 
> ...


Looks brilliant Ben, solid stuff. Seiko missed a trick by not releasing a bracelet version of the sarb017.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

ngb3232 said:


> Old foto of my alpinist on a green nato


That's a great combo, colour combination is perfect!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## iddaka (Apr 5, 2019)

k27 said:


> Just a thought, but what is the craziest watch/strap combination you guys have tried with with SARB017? Curious to find out if it is possible to make it look good with just about anything


I have mine on a burgundy red perlon. I bought the perlon thinking it would contrast well with a white / silver face watch. But it brings out the green and gold of 017 very well.
Have not changed this for several months now.


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

iddaka said:


> I have mine on a burgundy red perlon. I bought the perlon thinking it would contrast well with a white / silver face watch. But it brings out the green and gold of 017 very well.
> Have not changed this for several months now.
> 
> View attachment 15198663


I actually didn't think a contrasting colour like red would fit with the green of the Alpinist. But like you said, it actually accentuates the green dial. Well done!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## rc2300156 (Aug 22, 2012)

Trying new strap anda bracelet. Which one would you choose?














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ngb3232 (Dec 29, 2018)

Renato Cunha said:


> Trying new strap anda bracelet. Which one would you choose?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The first leather strap looks really good, the strapcode oyster too and the NATO looks quite good as well. I personally have the strapcode oyster bracelet and a green nato for mine. Might try out the leather strap


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Deleted, re-looked at the images on a better screen!!


----------



## ben_w (Oct 20, 2019)

Renato Cunha said:


> Trying new strap anda bracelet. Which one would you choose?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like the top leather strap a lot - the colour works great I think. And the oyster style bracelet is always good. The only one I don't like is the nato but (and I think this is probably a controversial view on this forum) I don't like any nato straps - to me, they look childish, so whatever watch you put one on ends up looking like a kids' toy. Just my opinion!


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

Renato Cunha said:


> Trying new strap anda bracelet. Which one would you choose?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would choose the first or third one. But it's also great with the stainless steel strap. Such a versatile watch!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

ben_w said:


> I like the top leather strap a lot - the colour works great I think. And the oyster style bracelet is always good. The only one I don't like is the nato but (and I think this is probably a controversial view on this forum) I don't like any nato straps - to me, they look childish, so whatever watch you put one on ends up looking like a kids' toy. Just my opinion!


I agree with you Ben, NATO straps ruin the look of every watch for me, personally. Which is supposedly a deviant outlook in the watch community.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## SgtHooch504 (May 13, 2020)

tkmj75 said:


> I agree with you Ben, NATO straps ruin the look of every watch for me, personally. Which is supposedly a deviant outlook in the watch community.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


Same here. I realize I'm not a stylish guy, but I never got the look as well. I've seen fellas put a NATO on Explorers, Seamasters, Subs, Speedys, etc. and it made them look lop-sided. Those thick cases with a nylon strap _looked_ top-heavy, even if they weren't. I imagined they flopped around on the wrist. I'll probably take fire for this, but I don't understand the appeal. The style is not wrong; I just wonder why is it cool?

I've seen young guys wearing nice tailored-fit suits with sneakers. To me, it's like that. Is the appeal the contrast?


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

SgtHooch504 said:


> Same here. I realize I'm not a stylish guy, but I never got the look as well. I've seen fellas put a NATO on Explorers, Seamasters, Subs, Speedys, etc. and it made them look lop-sided. Those thick cases with a nylon strap _looked_ top-heavy, even if they weren't. I imagined they flopped around on the wrist. I'll probably take fire for this, but I don't understand the appeal. The style is not wrong; I just wonder why is it cool?
> 
> I've seen young guys wearing nice tailored-fit suits with sneakers. To me, it's like that. Is the appeal the contrast?


I have no idea, I feel the same too. I wouldn't trust a NATO strap with my watch tbh, esp if it's a heavy or tool watch. They just seem flimsy for some reason.


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

I’ve tried NATO straps recently and about 10 years ago and they never last longer than a few days before I ditch them. I wish I could use leather straps but I just don’t find them comfortable either so metal all the way for me!


----------



## dannyeo (Mar 17, 2020)

Late to the game and Might be the wrong place to ask but if given the option of the Sarb017 vs the newer Version, which would you guys choose and why?


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

dannyeo said:


> Late to the game and Might be the wrong place to ask but if given the option of the Sarb017 vs the newer Version, which would you guys choose and why?


Personally would get the new one, I don't care about the X logo, I like the cyclops and the movement is upgraded.


----------



## ben_w (Oct 20, 2019)

dannyeo said:


> Late to the game and Might be the wrong place to ask but if given the option of the Sarb017 vs the newer Version, which would you guys choose and why?


I made this same choice in April, and after some deliberation went for the SARB017. I am glad I did. Not a fan of the Prospex 'X', but also felt like it would be better to own the 'original' green alpinist than a recent sort of 'homage' / update. Noticed that reviews pointed out the power reserve and cyclops were the only actual improvements, and wasn't too bothered about either of those. So a new sarb made sense to me. But it was also significantly cheaper to get the sarb than the new alpinist, even a couple of months ago - not sure this is the case anymore.


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

ben_w said:


> I made this same choice in April, and after some deliberation went for the SARB017. I am glad I did. Not a fan of the Prospex 'X', but also felt like it would be better to own the 'original' green alpinist than a recent sort of 'homage' / update. Noticed that reviews pointed out the power reserve and cyclops were the only actual improvements, and wasn't too bothered about either of those. So a new sarb made sense to me. But it was also significantly cheaper to get the sarb than the new alpinist, even a couple of months ago - not sure this is the case anymore.


Is the SARB017 not just a "homage" to the Red Alpinist? Funnily enough the 2020 versions look more like the "Red" versions.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

pojo1806 said:


> Is the SARB017 not just a "homage" to the Red Alpinist? Funnily enough the 2020 versions look more like the "Red" versions.
> 
> View attachment 15215259


Yes, the new one does look like a real step back in time. There is a real cult following around the Red Alpinist (actually, the probably is around every generation of Alpinist), so this re-design may be inspired purely by market demand?

It would be very interesting to read a discussion between the designers of all three green Alpinists, like there was between Sakai and Kuzuya.


----------



## ben_w (Oct 20, 2019)

pojo1806 said:


> Is the SARB017 not just a "homage" to the Red Alpinist? Funnily enough the 2020 versions look more like the "Red" versions.


Absolutely agree - in the end they are all models in a line / sub-brand. And I think the old red one looks amazing. But it feels like the new ones were made by seiko to more knowingly exploit a market / 'cult' that was really created by owners of the Kuzuya one, to me (and I think this is reflected in the higher price too).


----------



## ben_w (Oct 20, 2019)

StephenR said:


> Yes, the new one does look like a real step back in time. There is a real cult following around the Red Alpinist (actually, the probably is around every generation of Alpinist), so this re-design may be inspired purely by market demand?
> 
> It would be very interesting to read a discussion between the designers of all three green Alpinists, like there was between Sakai and Kuzuya.


I was thinking exactly this! Presumably Kuzuya is still at the company (maybe it said in the article?) and if so, I'd be interested to know if he designed it, and if so, how he decided what to revive / keep / change. Personally I love the red writing on the Sakai ones (red and green work great together) so was surprised they didn't bring that back - for that matter, having 'Alpinist' on the dial at all...


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

ben_w said:


> I was thinking exactly this! Presumably Kuzuya is still at the company (maybe it said in the article?) and if so, I'd be interested to know if he designed it, and if so, how he decided what to revive / keep / change. Personally I love the red writing on the Sakai ones (red and green work great together) so was surprised they didn't bring that back - for that matter, having 'Alpinist' on the dial at all...


The black 2020 model I have has 20BAR in red, it's a nice touch.


----------



## rc2300156 (Aug 22, 2012)

dannyeo said:


> Late to the game and Might be the wrong place to ask but if given the option of the Sarb017 vs the newer Version, which would you guys choose and why?


I believe you are in the right place. My opinion is quite simple: I hate the prospex logo, so I will not be happy to pay premium to have it on my dial. Not a cyclop fan also.

SARB017 is the watch that make the Alpinist famous worldwide. If you are looking for a green one, go for SARB017.

Best

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

This thing has turned into a real strap monster! I just ordered a forest green leather from Strap Mill Canada......feeling a bit like Imelda Marcos


----------



## stamonkey (Jan 1, 2015)

RussMurray said:


> This thing has turned into a real strap monster! I just ordered a forest green leather from Strap Mill Canada......feeling a bit like Imelda Marcos
> 
> View attachment 15218227


Twins.


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

Here's a first look at the new 2020 Seiko Alpinist no-compass models. More photos here:


http://imgur.com/IUc6hKR


These new models were showcased at an exclusive Seiko (GS) event at Klockmaster Globenhaving (Sweden). These Alpinists were first leaked in Seiko's March 2020 catalog and subsequently pulled from the catalog.

The big change is lack of compass and having a curved sapphire crystal (with inner anti-reflective coating), leading it a vintage retro look. The case size is 38mm, exhibition casebook, and comes with the new 6R35 movement with a 70-hour power reserve. It also retains the 200m water resistance and screw-down crown.

Prices and availability are yet to be announced (expected around September 2020).


----------



## ben_w (Oct 20, 2019)

tkmj75 said:


> Here's a first look at the new 2020 Seiko Alpinist no-compass models. More photos here:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/IUc6hKR
> ...


To me, these are very much "Alpinist-inspired" but not meaningfully Alpinist watches, however seiko chooses to brand them. No Alpinist logo / branding on the dial or (I assume, like the other 2020 models) the caseback was already a step away, but removing the compass bezel - the only remaining nod to its mountaineering roots - is a step to far, imo! Maybe this is their response to their seemingly total inability to get the printing on the compass bezel to perfectly align with the hour markers on the dial &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## tommyblas (Jun 30, 2015)

I really like these new compass-free alpanists - much cleaner looking. To me, the compass was never much more than a gimmick so I'm very happy to do without it. If the price is reasonable, I may well get one.


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

ben_w said:


> To me, these are very much "Alpinist-inspired" but not meaningfully Alpinist watches, however seiko chooses to brand them. No Alpinist logo / branding on the dial or (I assume, like the other 2020 models) the caseback was already a step away, but removing the compass bezel - the only remaining nod to its mountaineering roots - is a step to far, imo! Maybe this is their response to their seemingly total inability to get the printing on the compass bezel to perfectly align with the hour markers on the dial ��


They might as well be Spirits since some of those models used the same case and style of dial. Granted it had a pushbutton for checking the kinetic charge.


----------



## composer (Jun 12, 2019)

Bought the SARB017 in Nov. 2019 brand new and was running +17 sec/day. Took many months to settle down, but it is now running at +8 sec/day which is fine with me. Was thinking about opening and trying to regulate myself during all this time, but glad I didn't since the 20 bar resistance would have been compromised.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

composer said:


> Bought the SARB017 in Nov. 2019 brand new and was running +17 sec/day. Took many months to settle down, but it is now running at +8 sec/day which is fine with me. Was thinking about opening and trying to regulate myself during all this time, but glad I didn't since the 20 bar resistance would have been compromised.


I disagree with the compromised water resistance. I have opened mine up, looked and regulated.
Just be careful when closing it that the gasket is oiled and in place.

I then took it to the ocean and swam with it a lot in the last 2 years.
(Really tho- who's taking it down to 600 feet below the ocean?)


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

composer said:


> Bought the SARB017 in Nov. 2019 brand new and was running +17 sec/day. Took many months to settle down, but it is now running at +8 sec/day which is fine with me. Was thinking about opening and trying to regulate myself during all this time, but glad I didn't since the 20 bar resistance would have been compromised.


Yeah the 6R15 gets better as you wear it!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## rc2300156 (Aug 22, 2012)

Trying another bracelet


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

tkmj75 said:


> View attachment 15219215
> 
> 
> Here's a first look at the new 2020 Seiko Alpinist no-compass models. More photos here:
> ...


Unlike the current Alpinists, the numbers seem to be printed on the dial and not raised. Also, it's clear from the pics that the numbers aren't lumed and instead, it's got small pips every 5 minutes like other Alpinists.
Finally, the faux-vintage lume color they use for the numbers and tracks is a little off-putting because the hands and pips clearly use white lume. Either the numbers and tracks should be white or they should use a matching faux-vintage lume for the hands.
In initial photos, the concept of an Alpinist without an inner compass was very appealing but I think a few missteps on these models have denied them future-classic status.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

You really appreciate how special something is to you when it's not around! I bought my SARB017 seven years ago as a celebration of a significant, but difficult time in life. It's been my all day-every day watch since then, with only the very odd exception.

It's currently (back) in the Seiko shop for service (again, 2nd time this year ). Although I hadn't worn it a lot over the week leading up to dropping it in, and hadn't been really 'enjoying' it for the couple months leading up to that, now that it's not in my hands, I actually do miss it. I've been reading back over old 017 reviews, and finding all of the recent "it's being discontinued, get one now!" reviews as well. All this just cements in my mind that, if I had to cull my modest collection, the Alpinist would be my one watch collection without hesitation.


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

got a couple straps for the alpinist to play with gotta admit this green one looks better than I expected, next would be to get a bund strap and a bracelet.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Kev161 said:


> got a couple straps for the alpinist to play with gotta admit this green one looks better than I expected, next would be to get a bund strap and a bracelet.
> View attachment 15332027


There's a nice tone to that strap, most of the green straps you see paired with the Alpinist don't actually compliment the watch all that well. I think you've found a winner with this one though! Where abouts did you find it?


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

StephenR said:


> There's a nice tone to that strap, most of the green straps you see paired with the Alpinist don't actually compliment the watch all that well. I think you've found a winner with this one though! Where abouts did you find it?


It is from CNS, first time buying from them so can't speak about the quality of the strap in terms of durability yet but it feels soft, looks good and was indeed cheap.
Like you said, it compliments the watch and also transitions in low light situations from green to an almost black just like the dial.

Here's the link:
Heritage British Racing Green


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

Kev161 said:


> got a couple straps for the alpinist to play with gotta admit this green one looks better than I expected, next would be to get a bund strap and a bracelet.


That is an absolutely gorgeous strap combo, well done!


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

tkmj75 said:


> That is an absolutely gorgeous strap combo, well done!


Thanks!


----------



## rc2300156 (Aug 22, 2012)

Parnis two tone jubilee bracelet just arrived today. Pretty nice and decent for the price. Recommend to all that want to try something different as I was.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Renato Cunha said:


> Parnis two tone jubilee bracelet just arrived today. Pretty nice and decent for the price. Recommend to all that want to try something different as I was.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice. It's funny, I always loved the SARB017 on this kind of bracelet and I bought myself the Strapcode one. I really cannot explain it, but it just didn't feel right on my wrist. It's kind of like when you see a certain kind of hat on a guy and it looks good, but you just can't pull it off yourself. I still love to see photos though, looks sharp!

I'm not sure if I'm allowed to say this _*Admin Edit: No, you can't. It's time for you to review our rules again.*_ Mods: please edit if I can't say this.


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

Kev161 said:


> Thanks!


Could you post a photo to show the thickness of the strap please?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

tkmj75 said:


> Could you post a photo to show the thickness of the strap please?


Like this?


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Renato Cunha said:


> Parnis two tone jubilee bracelet just arrived today. Pretty nice and decent for the price. Recommend to all that want to try something different as I was.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a pretty good fit on the end links too, any chan of a pic of the lugs from the underside? Thanks!


----------



## rc2300156 (Aug 22, 2012)

StephenR said:


> Looks like a pretty good fit on the end links too, any chan of a pic of the lugs from the underside? Thanks!


Here you go @Stephen










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Renato Cunha said:


> Here you go @Stephen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's great, thank you very much!


----------



## rc2300156 (Aug 22, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> Very nice. It's funny, I always loved the SARB017 on this kind of bracelet and I bought myself the Strapcode one. I really cannot explain it, but it just didn't feel right on my wrist. It's kind of like when you see a certain kind of hat on a guy and it looks good, but you just can't pull it off yourself. I still love to see photos though, looks sharp!


Indeed, I intended to buy strapcode but seems too chunky for my taste. The cheap chinese jubelee is closer to the feeling of an old school jubelee.

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

Still enjoying mine....


----------



## rc2300156 (Aug 22, 2012)

Now, the silver parnis jubilee bracelet. Which one do you prefer?


















The two tone:


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

I kind of agree that the Strapode bracelets, tho well built, are a bit too chunky.
And the half-n-half jubilee are too much gold compared to the amount of gold actually on the Alpinist. The Alpinist is a watchlover's watch. We all know it when we see it, but most people just gloss it over.
This couple strips of gold are enough to show, without being showy.

I took a 20mm bracelet from a 2000's Seiko Solar with just the right amount of gold. Sure it's a bit rattly, but it's the perfect thickness. Yes the endlinks don't fill up the lugs, but with seiko polishing the inside bevel of the lugs it still looks good because they match the contour,

Seems to have worked out for the last couple years here in Alaska, and Hawaii and Florida. Oceans, hot springs, lakes, pools... Surf, sand, glacier, and winter.

Just look for an old seiko [anything] with a 20mm bracelet. mine was a black dial v157. Resold the watch with a strap for $5 less than I bought it. Of course I cleaned it up and made sure it ran. So $5 for a bracelet? Good deal.


----------



## ben_w (Oct 20, 2019)

Still enjoying my Strapcode jubilee and really don't see any "chunkiness" to it, but a lot may ride on the size of the wrist and general size of the wearer - it doesn't look chunky on me but might on someone smaller and / or with narrower wrists. Those Parnis bracelets do look good too though. But I'm inclined to agree that the gold in the two-tone variant is too much for this watch (as it is with the two-tone Strapcode). My actual pet peeve with both the Strapcode and, from what I've seen on here, Parnis bracelets is the excessively long clasps. I'd much prefer more visible links in the bracelet and sacrifice a few of the micro-adjust holes. Reviewers of bracelets always seem so pleased with lots of micro-adjust holes but I tend to think three is plenty, and why would anyone want a long plain clasp detracting from their nicely constructed bracelet links?


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

Kev161 said:


> Like this?
> View attachment 15344293


That's a beautiful photo! Ah no, I mean the vertical thickness. I read on the product page its 1.8mm, which seems a bit too thin for me since I usually wear 3.5mm thickness ones. Thanks!


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

tkmj75 said:


> That's a beautiful photo! Ah no, I mean the vertical thickness. I read on the product page its 1.8mm, which seems a bit too thin for me since I usually wear 3.5mm thickness ones. Thanks!


0.085in on the dial. 
2.2mm


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> I kind of agree that the Strapode bracelets, tho well built, are a bit too chunky.
> And the half-n-half jubilee are too much gold compared to the amount of gold actually on the Alpinist. The Alpinist is a watchlover's watch. We all know it when we see it, but most people just gloss it over.
> This couple strips of gold are enough to show, without being showy.
> 
> ...


Yes, I agree 100%, you only need a little but of gold in a bracelet to set an Alpinist off. The two-tone jubilee is a bit much for my taste, makes me think:


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

GGAAAAAAHHHHHH!!!!
MY EYES!
They're burning

AAAHHHHH!!!



StephenR said:


> Yes, I agree 100%, you only need a little but of gold in a bracelet to set an Alpinist off. The two-tone jubilee is a bit much for my taste, makes me think:


----------



## Delfino Furioso (Nov 15, 2016)

AFAIK strapcode offers 2 different jubilee style bracelets for the Alpinist: the Angus and the Super Angus 

I've purchased the latter a few years ago and I somehow regret it as the links do not match the slim lugs profile
the "normal angus" it's a more recent option

Now I'm stuck with a Super Angus Jubilee and a 3D Oyster.


----------



## Matty9003 (Jul 16, 2020)

Old and new.. to be fair I still love the old more.


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

I don't have the old one, but I like the new model


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Rammus said:


> I don't have the old one, but I like the new model
> 
> View attachment 15350625
> View attachment 15350627


Great looking watch but the second picture triggers my OCD. The minute hand is dead on the 40 minute mark but the seconds hand is 35 seconds before the minute.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Decided to treat my SARB017 to a Strapcode Angus-J "Louis"...


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> Decided to treat my SARB017 to a Strapcode Angus-J "Louis"...
> View attachment 15353547
> View attachment 15353548
> View attachment 15353549


I like the new chunky boi!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## rc2300156 (Aug 22, 2012)

Back to mob style










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SARB017 on SC Angus Jubilee today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

An Alpinist at the sea !


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Took the Alpinist into the alpine meadows of Denali National Park. Without tourists this summer they're letting us drive our own vehicles to the 65 miles mark at the Eielson Visitor center. WOW! My 3rd time and it is still an amazing place.

We got some sun and a little clear skies... but not looking at Denali...




  








Alpinist in Denali-7.JPG




__
AlaskaJohnboy


__
Jul 27, 2020








Here I am looking up at the Eielson Visitor Center, embedded into the hills.




  








Alpinist in Denali-4.JPG




__
AlaskaJohnboy


__
Jul 27, 2020








Some Indian Paintbrush along the riverbeds.




  








Alpinist in Denali-1 Indian Paintbrush.JPG




__
AlaskaJohnboy


__
Jul 27, 2020








And a beautiful yellow avens in full bloom, growing a whopping 4 inches tall.




  








Alpinist in Denali-2 Yellow Avens.JPG




__
AlaskaJohnboy


__
Jul 27, 2020








And finally, the clouds where Denali should be. She was being shy today. (That's Mt Eielson, center-left.)


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

I've been loving this combo lately, dark red leather, subtle gold buckle...


----------



## jamaha (May 31, 2017)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Took the Alpinist into the alpine meadows of Denali National Park. Without tourists this summer they're letting us drive our own vehicles to the 65 miles mark at the Eielson Visitor center. WOW! My 3rd time and it is still an amazing place...
> 
> ...And finally, the clouds where Denali should be. She was being shy today. (That's Mt Eielson, center-left.)
> 
> View attachment 15367244


These are great! You should drop some of these beauties in the "Seiko posing in nature" thread. Denali, and Alaska generally, is a place I'm eager to get to, hopefully someday soon. Cheers!


----------



## ben_w (Oct 20, 2019)

Hey all, 
Does anyone here own the Uncle Seiko president bracelet for the SARB017? There are some pics on the website but I would be interested to see some "real world" shots. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

jamaha said:


> These are great! You should drop some of these beauties in the "Seiko posing in nature" thread. Denali, and Alaska generally, is a place I'm eager to get to, hopefully someday soon. Cheers!


Oh I didn't know that was a thread! thanks for the head's up!

(PS took a trip to the Tanana-Yukon River Divide at Twelvemile Summit earlier-- then just did a trip to Kennicott Copper Mine out in the middle of the Wrangell Mts.- sightseeing around home this summer.)


----------



## ben_w (Oct 20, 2019)

Had the SARB017 on the Strapcode Angus Jubilee (Pic 1) for quite a few weeks now and felt it was time for a change from bracelet to strap, so tried on all the 20mm straps that I own!* A couple of brown leather Colarebs and a cheaper brown leather EACHE, and a (also pretty cheap) green leather CNS strap. Would be interested to know which you all think wins, from Pics 2, 3, 4 and 5? And can anyone actually tell the expensive Colareb apart from the £15 (~$20 USD) EACHE one?! 













































*OK, not quite all of them - I still have the croc-style strap the Alpie came on but a) wouldn't wear that, and b) think I've read / heard just about the whole Internet's views of that strap!


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Took it fishing yesterday.
19 inches and it's in the fridge getting pickled as I type this.





  








Alpinist & pike-19inch.JPG




__
AlaskaJohnboy


__
Aug 7, 2020


----------



## phillyforager (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

ben_w said:


> Had the SARB017 on the Strapcode Angus Jubilee (Pic 1) for quite a few weeks now and felt it was time for a change from bracelet to strap, so tried on all the 20mm straps that I own!* A couple of brown leather Colarebs and a cheaper brown leather EACHE, and a (also pretty cheap) green leather CNS strap. Would be interested to know which you all think wins, from Pics 2, 3, 4 and 5? And can anyone actually tell the expensive Colareb apart from the £15 (~$20 USD) EACHE one?!
> View attachment 15387218
> 
> 
> ...


Wow looks brilliant, Ben. Great choices!

I've been thinking of getting the racing green strap from CNS. How's the strap and its quality? I thought the thickness of the strap was too less, so I was a bit hesitant. Thanks!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## PHStern (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## ben_w (Oct 20, 2019)

tkmj75 said:


> Wow looks brilliant, Ben. Great choices!
> 
> I've been thinking of getting the racing green strap from CNS. How's the strap and its quality? I thought the thickness of the strap was too less, so I was a bit hesitant. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


I think with this one, "you get what you pay for", as the saying goes. It's definitely a little thinner than a more expensive leather, but then it's also very soft and comfortable (more so than most Colarebs). And it has a sturdy buckle and quick release spring bars. Given how much cheaper it is than e.g. Colareb, I think that all represents pretty good value.

The bigger issue I have with it is the colour. I first saw the strap in a recent photo on this thread and, like @StephenR I felt that it looked a lot better than most green straps I see alpinists on. I think there's a common misunderstanding among (male) watch wearers that their strap colour (and maybe even their clothes!) should "match" the dial of their watch. In fact, when I recently recommended the SARB017 on another wus thread, one person urged others not to buy it bc it "doesn't match anything!". "Matching" and coordinating are very different things though, and what some of us think is a "match" bc it's a very similar colour may actually be a "clash" (think of someone wearing a denim shirt and denim jeans together, both in very slightly different shades of blue, and you'll know what I mean!). I generally find that green straps look bad on the Alpinist, to my eyes, so was really interested to see this darker, more understated one, which looked really good. In the leather, it does look good, and genuinely works well with the dial, but I have to admit, I still find it a bit much. It's just a lot of green! So I've only worn it properly once. But may try it again now I'm thinking about it


----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)

I've tried a lot of brown straps on my Alpinist and I think it goes well with almost all of them. But my favorite combo is this mud brown color from Colareb.


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

ben_w said:


> I think with this one, "you get what you pay for", as the saying goes. It's definitely a little thinner than a more expensive leather, but then it's also very soft and comfortable (more so than most Colarebs). And it has a sturdy buckle and quick release spring bars. Given how much cheaper it is than e.g. Colareb, I think that all represents pretty good value.
> 
> The bigger issue I have with it is the colour. I first saw the strap in a recent photo on this thread and, like @StephenR I felt that it looked a lot better than most green straps I see alpinists on. I think there's a common misunderstanding among (male) watch wearers that their strap colour (and maybe even their clothes!) should "match" the dial of their watch. In fact, when I recently recommended the SARB017 on another wus thread, one person urged others not to buy it bc it "doesn't match anything!". "Matching" and coordinating are very different things though, and what some of us think is a "match" bc it's a very similar colour may actually be a "clash" (think of someone wearing a denim shirt and denim jeans together, both in very slightly different shades of blue, and you'll know what I mean!). I generally find that green straps look bad on the Alpinist, to my eyes, so was really interested to see this darker, more understated one, which looked really good. In the leather, it does look good, and genuinely works well with the dial, but I have to admit, I still find it a bit much. It's just a lot of green! So I've only worn it properly once. But may try it again now I'm thinking about it
> View attachment 15389093
> ...


Thanks a lot, yes this mirrors a lot of my thoughts. The green on Alpinist, I can pull off. But the strap and the dial being green might be a bit too much.

Thanks for your thoughts!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (Aug 3, 2018)

phillyforager said:


> View attachment 15387748


 nice work on this pic, really shows the olive in the dial that most internet pics don't pic up. Love it.


----------



## Antibes (Apr 24, 2018)

New strap!
Perfect for summer. OK summer is almost gone but still.
Down layer is a rubber or silicone and upper layer is cloth.









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## grumpymachinist (Nov 22, 2017)

Antibes said:


> New strap!
> Perfect for summer. OK summer is almost gone but still.
> Down layer is a rubber or silicone and upper layer is cloth.
> 
> ...


That strap looks great with the Alpinist! Who makes it?


----------



## Antibes (Apr 24, 2018)

Didn't find any brand name just this logo.
















Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Antibes said:


> Didn't find any brand name just this logo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool strap!

do you recall where you bought it or
know who sells it?

many thanks,
P


----------



## Antibes (Apr 24, 2018)

Yes I know where I bought it. I'll ask the seller. It's watch and accessories shop in my town. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

There’s a similar style on Aliexpress, apparently decent quality according to reports in the big Ali thread.


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

Found a reason to sell my 017.


----------



## johnwalk (Dec 25, 2008)

RussMurray said:


> This thing has turned into a real strap monster! I just ordered a forest green leather from Strap Mill Canada......feeling a bit like Imelda Marcos
> 
> View attachment 15218227


Just ordered the same on from them.


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

johnwalk said:


> Just ordered the same on from them.


Good stuff!


----------



## johnwalk (Dec 25, 2008)

Just picked an SARB017 to go with my SBDC089. Also picked up a strapcode jubilee. Loving the pair.


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Is there a thread for the 2020 alpinist line?...i tried searching for one, with no results.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

ck13 said:


> Is there a thread for the 2020 alpinist line?...i tried searching for one, with no results.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Yes, but it's not as active:








Alpinist to return in 2020


Where would I buy one for the best prices right now? Somewhere reputable..or better to wait for amazon?




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

Sunday a strap day..trying out different straps bought sometime back.
















Sent from my Mi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (Aug 3, 2018)

ck13 said:


> Is there a thread for the 2020 alpinist line?...i tried searching for one, with no results.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dang! That black one looks HOT on leather!


----------



## bald_eagle_12 (Dec 28, 2019)

Finally joined the club!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

wrist time for Saturday for my Alpinist on Hirsch Buffalo strap. Enjoy your Saturday👍🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

ic3burn said:


> Sunday a strap day..trying out different straps bought sometime back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the first one lokks amazing !


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Took the Alpinist for today's vaccine shots










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

ck13 said:


> Is there a thread for the 2020 alpinist line?...i tried searching for one, with no results.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The black is sharp.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

The brand new Seiko Alpinist SPB155J and its siblings SPB157J and SPB159J


The new Seiko Alpinist SPB155J is a gorgeous green delight on a stainless steel bracelet. Alongside its siblings, the SPB157J and SPB159J.




timeandtidewatches.com





Just a white dial please.


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

Just arrived today.









Sent from my wrist using Tapatalk


----------



## miggggg (Aug 19, 2020)

ben_w said:


> Hey all,
> Does anyone here own the Uncle Seiko president bracelet for the SARB017? There are some pics on the website but I would be interested to see some "real world" shots.
> Thanks in advance!


late reply but my favourite bracelet.


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

I'm still enjoying it on a camo NATO...


----------



## hephaestos (Aug 21, 2019)

Galaga said:


> The brand new Seiko Alpinist SPB155J and its siblings SPB157J and SPB159J
> 
> 
> The new Seiko Alpinist SPB155J is a gorgeous green delight on a stainless steel bracelet. Alongside its siblings, the SPB157J and SPB159J.
> ...


Weird, I can't find anything about this new release except for this blog post, and 1-2 Australian retailers appear to be selling it.

I may be in the minority, but would love to see this nudged up in size rather than down. 40mm with date complication would be perfect for me. Not sad at all to see the internal bezel and 2nd crown removed.


----------



## ben_w (Oct 20, 2019)

miggggg said:


> late reply but my favourite bracelet.


Thanks - it looks great!


----------



## cmar (Jan 5, 2020)

Hey guys. I'm getting my Alpinist this week and I'm already looking for a bracelet. Do you know if this bracelet will fit?






Seiko M0WS411C0 Strap - M0WS411C0







www.mastersintime.com





Thanks in advance!


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (Aug 3, 2018)

cmar said:


> Hey guys. I'm getting my Alpinist this week and I'm already looking for a bracelet. Do you know if this bracelet will fit?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Duuuude; I dont know if it will fit, but good find. im anxiously waiting for someone to answer your question so i know too!


----------



## bald_eagle_12 (Dec 28, 2019)

cmar said:


> Hey guys. I'm getting my Alpinist this week and I'm already looking for a bracelet. Do you know if this bracelet will fit?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scrolling through previous posts, it looks like the end links might not fit exactly, but it would be usable.









***Official SARB017 Seiko Alpinist thread***


On my new Strapcode jubilee




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

cmar said:


> Hey guys. I'm getting my Alpinist this week and I'm already looking for a bracelet. Do you know if this bracelet will fit?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know- if it is 20mm then it will fit across the lugs. You may have to do a bit of modification but try it!
Worse come to worse resell it for a few $$ loss, or hold on to it until you find a used one with the right end links.

Try it! let us know if is works I like the style.


----------



## hephaestos (Aug 21, 2019)

Dumb question and I'm sure its been answered somewhere in the past 215 pages...but I see different websites saying the SARB017 is 38mm VS 39.5mm. Which is it?

Is the new spb121 the same size, or larger?


----------



## jkingrph (Feb 6, 2018)

cmar said:


> Hey guys. I'm getting my Alpinist this week and I'm already looking for a bracelet. Do you know if this bracelet will fit?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No idea, it is not listed for the Alpinist so I doubt it. I like the more understated look compared to a lot of others. I have a two tone from Strapcode that is supposed to be delivered today to go on my green Alpinist. I did have a solid stainless version on it until I got in a white dial version yesterday and swapped the stainless bracelet over to the white watch.


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

hephaestos said:


> Dumb question and I'm sure its been answered somewhere in the past 215 pages...but I see different websites saying the SARB017 is 38mm VS 39.5mm. Which is it?
> 
> Is the new spb121 the same size, or larger?


If you measure the case from 2 and 8 it's 39.5mm and from 12 and 6 it's 38mm


----------



## cripplestick (Oct 5, 2020)

After messing around a LOT with bracelet choices, I think I've finally found the perfect pairing:
WatchGecko slim warrington curved endlink + steinhart jubilee


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

an all time fave.


----------



## Uzernaime (May 1, 2020)

Renato Cunha said:


> Trying new strap anda bracelet. Which one would you choose?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know you posted this a while back, but I'm just now going through this thread. The three leather straps look great. I'm not crazy about the NATO for this watch. I am also not a bracelet guy so I don't particularly like the way the bracelet looks.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Just wanted to give an updated accuracy report. My SARB017 is 7.5 years old, it’s my daily wearer (with the odd break of a few days here and there). I don’t ‘baby’ it, but I don’t intentionally abuse it either! I used to baby it until a dodgy spring bar saw it come off my wrist while cycling to work one day (that was a hard day...). My day job isn’t hard, I’m a photographer, but generally my day-to-day involves more logistics and management than getting down and dirty, although I use a bit of scaffold, so that’s a risk to a watch (especially a soft bezel like the 017). At home we’re on a small property on a mountain with endless upkeep, so in just the past week the 017 has been in muddy holes fixing pipes, de-mucking drains in the driveway, felling and processing about a dozen trees with both chainsaw & axe, then dealing with hot, soapy water when bathing the kids, so it really does see it all.

This watch has been in to Seiko three times this year; I dropped it off in Feb for a service, took it back in April or May because it wasn’t auto winding. When I got it back that second time it had a thumbprint inside the crystal, so I sent it back again in July. I got it back on September 10th, so I’ve had it back for just over a month and have tracked morning and night measurements daily in that time...

Right now, it’s running -2s slow...

On average, it’ll gain +2s during daily wear, then lose -2s at night if it’s standing up (so I can read the time at night) on a bracelet or strap. If it’s falling a bit behind, spending the night laying flat on its back will gain +2s. 

...I’m pretty happy with that.


----------



## composer (Jun 12, 2019)

Anybody know if the SARB017 uses 316L steel on the case?


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

composer said:


> Anybody know if the SARB017 uses 316L steel on the case?


Everybody uses 316L stainless. I don't se why Seiko would be different. That seems to be the (mostly) standard stainless steel mixture of watches these days.
Tho the only google reference I found to it is here:








Seiko SARB017 (Alpinist) vs SARB033: Which should you get? - Romeo's watches


It's a known fact, Seiko can make awesome watches for a cheap price. However, the affordability slowly goes away when watches are discontinued and scarcity starts to set in. This is the case for the Seiko SARB017 and SARB033. Sadly, these two gorgeous watches have been discontinued back in 2018...




romeoswatches.com


----------



## Uzernaime (May 1, 2020)

I just put my Alpinist on a khaki Barton Silicone Elite strap. It's super comfortable and I think it looks awesome. Great for taking advantage of the 200m WR. Since people here are always looking for strap ideas I though I would share this one.


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

Edit: used search instead


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

Renato Cunha said:


> Here you go @Stephen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey man. Is this the bracelet you got?









20mm Jubilee stainless steel solid parnis bracelet Fit parnis watch 40mm Replace | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 20mm Jubilee stainless steel solid parnis bracelet Fit parnis watch 40mm Replace at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)

Decided to put my Alpinist back on the bracelet for a while.


----------



## rc2300156 (Aug 22, 2012)

h_zee13 said:


> Hey man. Is this the bracelet you got?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

Renato Cunha said:


> Yes!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome thanks!

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## composer (Jun 12, 2019)

SARB017 is not on Amazon anymore (last listed at $475). I wonder if the supply ran out.


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

composer said:


> SARB017 is not on Amazon anymore (last listed at $475). I wonder if the supply ran out.


They might appear again, because a lot of the stock selling in Amazon US are returns from customers.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Uzernaime (May 1, 2020)

composer said:


> SARB017 is not on Amazon anymore (last listed at $475). I wonder if the supply ran out.


It looks like they are gone. The only buying options on Amazon have it listed for $931 from third-party retailers. I also looked on eBay and the cheapest new SARB017 available is listed for $543.74 by someone in Canada. All the other new ones are listed starting at above $600 with some as high as $1200. So much for those who claimed this watch was not going to go up in value after they discontinued it!


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)




----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

Glad I bought mine when I did!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## composer (Jun 12, 2019)

Glad I bought mine one year ago


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

TgeekB said:


> Glad I bought mine when I did!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Same! At the time I was almost afraid I'd overpaid (this was over seven years ago), but looking at it now, I might be able to retire on it


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

StephenR said:


> Same! At the time I was almost afraid I'd overpaid (this was over seven years ago), but looking at it now, I might be able to retire on it


I'm going to bypass retirement and keep mine! 

Sent from my wrist using Tapatalk


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## hellowin (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

composer said:


> SARB017 is not on Amazon anymore (last listed at $475). I wonder if the supply ran out.


I think I got the last one. Right after I bought mine the price shot up over $900. I feel like I won the lottery.

(And it's beautiful. It's going to be an anniversary gift from my wife.)









Tap, talk, and buy another watch.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

StephenR said:


> Just wanted to give an updated accuracy report. My SARB017 is 7.5 years old, it's my daily wearer (with the odd break of a few days here and there). I don't 'baby' it, but I don't intentionally abuse it either! I used to baby it until a dodgy spring bar saw it come off my wrist while cycling to work one day (that was a hard day...). My day job isn't hard, I'm a photographer, but generally my day-to-day involves more logistics and management than getting down and dirty, although I use a bit of scaffold, so that's a risk to a watch (especially a soft bezel like the 017). At home we're on a small property on a mountain with endless upkeep, so in just the past week the 017 has been in muddy holes fixing pipes, de-mucking drains in the driveway, felling and processing about a dozen trees with both chainsaw & axe, then dealing with hot, soapy water when bathing the kids, so it really does see it all.
> 
> This watch has been in to Seiko three times this year; I dropped it off in Feb for a service, took it back in April or May because it wasn't auto winding. When I got it back that second time it had a thumbprint inside the crystal, so I sent it back again in July. I got it back on September 10th, so I've had it back for just over a month and have tracked morning and night measurements daily in that time...
> 
> ...


i'd love to see a pic of this durable old work watch!


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

schumacher62 said:


> i'd love to see a pic of this durable old work watch!


Go to page 200


----------



## Stelwick (Nov 6, 2020)

First post on WUS! Lots of great information here; thanks to all. Looks like I got one of the last Alpinists from Amazon. Really wanted to highlight the green/gold contrast, so I put it on a Venezia Ocher from ColaReb.


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

Japanese goodness









Sent from my Mi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## myn5054 (Jan 6, 2016)

.

Enviado desde mi SM-G9600 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

just rolling over. happy monday!


----------



## nongming (Nov 10, 2020)

kiwi71 said:


>


Hi, do you mind telling me where your bracelet is from? 
Thanks!


----------



## ngb3232 (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Mossy Tuesday










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

schumacher62 said:


> i'd love to see a pic of this durable old work watch!


Yes, there are a handful in here, but here's an up-to-date pic, managing a fuel-reduction burn that's running well over time!


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

nongming said:


> Hi, do you mind telling me where your bracelet is from?
> Thanks!


Sorry, I didn't get a notification of your response. I've had my SARB017 since 2011 and I bought the bracelet in July 2011.

I dug through my old emails and looks like I bought it from a guy on eBay, William Jean - wjean28. I have no idea if he still sells on there but the bracelet was listed as "Seiko Oyster 20mm 19mm mod bracelet strap 7S26".

It's a great bracelet, light and thin but solid, and it's got a signed Seiko clasp. I've tried a Strapcode and it was a little too thick and heavy for me.

Hope this helps!


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

THE explorer's watch


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

I hate this damned watch! Since I got it, I rarely wear my other watches. 

Sent from my wrist using Tapatalk


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

TgeekB said:


> I hate this damned watch! Since I got it, I rarely wear my other watches.
> 
> Sent from my wrist using Tapatalk


Haha same here. I actually wear it more than my BB58









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

h_zee13 said:


> Haha same here. I actually wear it more than my BB58
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's just so darned .... unique.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

TgeekB said:


> I hate this damned watch! Since I got it, I rarely wear my other watches.
> 
> Sent from my wrist using Tapatalk


Unique and versatile, definitely a possibility for a one-watch-collection.


----------



## kiddin87 (Nov 21, 2020)

What strap is this? This strap looks so nice.


Buzzbait said:


> That sounds like smart marketing to me. LOL
> 
> On a good note, My Alpinist has nicely settled into losing approximately 4 seconds every 3 days. I think I can live with that. I normally don't like a watch that loses time, but it's so close to perfect, that I'll consider it to be "no adjustment necessary".
> 
> And the obligatory watch photo.......


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Tone1298 said:


> View attachment 15562128


Where are you planting the tree?


----------



## rc2300156 (Aug 22, 2012)

StephenR said:


> Unique and versatile, definitely a possibility for a one-watch-collection.


Unique and versatile. Alpinist's best short definition. I can't understand those who say that green doesn't match anything. Boy who wants to match???

Love it










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Renato Cunha said:


> Unique and versatile. Alpinist's best short definition. I can't understand those who say that green doesn't match anything. Boy who wants to match???
> 
> Love it
> 
> ...


Yeah, I don't understand those claims at all, I think it matches beautifully with all things worth matching...


----------



## composer (Jun 12, 2019)




----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

taike said:


> Where are you planting the tree?


Not sure yet. Still thinking about it.


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Cod Holliday (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Ededdeddie (Jan 25, 2020)

I'm really enjoying the new SPB155 model. It's running an impressive-1 second a day. That's almost as good as my Tudor Black Bay 58!!


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

Ededdeddie said:


> I'm really enjoying the new SPB155 model. It's running an impressive-1 second a day. That's almost as good as my Tudor Black Bay 58!!
> View attachment 15573163


That's awesome! I'm partial to the 017 but that is a beautiful watch.

Sent from my wrist using Tapatalk


----------



## Ededdeddie (Jan 25, 2020)

TgeekB said:


> That's awesome! I'm partial to the 017 but that is a beautiful watch.
> 
> Sent from my wrist using Tapatalk


It's definitely a dichotomous watch: Alpinist lovers either love it or disregard it. I just had to have this one. I'm awaiting a Strapcode jubilee for it, as the stock bracelet is a little jangly, and the clasp is only 1mm smaller (19mm) than the 20mm lugs. But I am truly impressed with the movement!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

I got a SARB017 This month. Been having fun swapping bands and buckles with my other watches. Which strap do you think looks best on this my Alpinist?


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

Mine was made in May 2019. When did Seiko stop making these?


----------



## composer (Jun 12, 2019)

Indiglo92 said:


> Mine was made in May 2019. When did Seiko stop making these?


The last serial numbers on the SARB017 I have seen are from July 2019. I am not sure however if that was actually the last month. If I had to guess I would go with summer 2019.


----------



## Ededdeddie (Jan 25, 2020)

So here's a graph for the new 6R35 movement. Now, normally, any Seiko I've owned runs fast. You can see that the average for my SPB155j1 is just about -2.5 spd. Very impressive considering this is not a COSC movement









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ededdeddie (Jan 25, 2020)

FYI: the Strapcode jubilee bracelet does work for the "Baby" Alpinists (I hate that nickname haha). My only complaints are:

1) A little jangly 
2) Some screws were IMPOSSIBLE to unscrew, so I had to pay for my local watch shop to take them out using a solvent. 
3) The clasp is too big (nearly 20mm which is the lug size!), and the bracelet could stand to taper down more. Ideally, I think it should taper to 16mm.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

Anyone else wear the original strap on their Alpinist or did you just throw it away? I put mine on another watch for a couple of weeks to "wear it in" and now it feels quite comfortable on my sarb017.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

Sarb017 now only $462.88 at Amazon.









Amazon.com: Seiko Men's Stainless Steel Japanese-Automatic Watch with Leather Calfskin Strap, Brown, 20 (Model: SARB017) : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Seiko Men's Stainless Steel Japanese-Automatic Watch with Leather Calfskin Strap, Brown, 20 (Model: SARB017) and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Luftwaffel (Feb 11, 2020)

I bought a preloved sarb a couple of years ago, its made in july 2014. The watch got a lot of hairlines and scars from previous owners. Early in 2019 the 6R15C movement gremlin did show its ugly face. After a complete service and change of parts the watch was ready for 5 new years. Today it did hit me, I love this watch, but its not mine. I don't know the story behind the scratch on the top left lug, or why there is a scratch on the backside. I really don't mind the wabi-sabi, but I want to own the story behind it.

So my old 2014 sarb017 is sold of dirt cheap today, and I placed a order for a new one thru amazone.

And @Indiglo92, thnx for the heads up link to amazone.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

Luftwaffel said:


> I bought a preloved sarb a couple of years ago, its made in july 2014. The watch got a lot of hairlines and scars from previous owners. Early in 2019 the 6R15C movement gremlin did show its ugly face. After a complete service and change of parts the watch was ready for 5 new years. Today it did hit me, I love this watch, but its not mine. I don't know the story behind the scratch on the top left lug, or why there is a scratch on the backside. I really don't mind the wabi-sabi, but I want to own the story behind it.
> 
> So my old 2014 sarb017 is sold of dirt cheap today, and I placed a order for a new one thru amazone.
> 
> And @Indiglo92, thnx for the heads up link to amazone.


That's great man,congrats! Now maybe a good time to buy as I noticed the price started to creep up again at Amazon.


----------



## Ededdeddie (Jan 25, 2020)

So, as I mentioned before, I love (for the most part) the Strapcode jubilee bracelet for the SARB/SPB ALPINIST lines. However, the clasp is way too long, and tapers back up from 18mm and the final end links to a 20mm clasp!! It's a huge eye sore for me! Plus the SARBS and Alpinists are more reserved watches than divers, and therefore, call for a smaller tasteful clasp; somewhere between a diver and a dress clasp, right? To solve the issue, I dug through my bag of junk straps and found an Amazon purchased metal bracelet with a fitting 18mm spring bar clasp that doesn't taper back up, and is 2/3 the length. Boy, does it make all the difference!! You can see the Strapcode provided clasp on the right ...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

Ededdeddie said:


> So, as I mentioned before, I love (for the most part) the Strapcode jubilee bracelet for the SARB/SPB ALPINIST lines. However, the clasp is way too long, and tapers back up from 18mm and the final end links to a 20mm clasp!! It's a huge eye sore for me! Plus the SARBS and Alpinists are more reserved watches than divers, and therefore, call for a smaller tasteful clasp; somewhere between a diver and a dress clasp, right? To solve the issue, I dug through my bag of junk straps and found an Amazon purchased metal bracelet with a fitting 18mm spring bar clasp that doesn't taper back up, and is 2/3 the length. Boy, does it make all the difference!! You can see the Strapcode provided clasp on the right ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had the same issue with the Strapcode Super-O for the Alpinist. I fixed it mostly the same way you did, except I ordered a similar clasp from Strapcode to the one you replaced it with. Night and day.

Tap. Talk. Buy another watch. Repeat as needed.


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## stamonkey (Jan 1, 2015)

Catching my desk light just right.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luftwaffel (Feb 11, 2020)

Got my new 017 from amazon today, now I can make my own wabi-sabi for the next years. I also just got the euroalpi (spb199) and maybe going to add a spb123 (its that or a sbbn035 tuna). Now I just need a bracelet that could fit them all. I found the BOR that uncle seiko have made, and that this could be a good match for all three. Do any of you guys got that bracelet? Mind to share some photos and share your two cents?


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

Just sized my new Uncle Seiko president bracelet.


----------



## Ededdeddie (Jan 25, 2020)

Kev161 said:


> Just sized my new Uncle Seiko president bracelet.
> View attachment 15604564
> 
> View attachment 15604566


Does the bracelet feels sturdy? I know it has hollow end links but do they fit very snug?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

Ededdeddie said:


> Does the bracelet feels sturdy? I know it has hollow end links but do they fit very snug?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, it exceeded my expectations, I was hesitant because of the hollow end links but they have zero play, very snug, the president style bracelet has a certain amount of flex that makes it more comfortable than an oyster style.
I have small wrists so the tapper from 20mm to 16mm is just right and although I have no complaints about how the clasp feels and works, I still think it would have been cool to have a milled clasp instead of stamped.


----------



## Ededdeddie (Jan 25, 2020)

Kev161 said:


> Well, it exceeded my expectations, I was hesitant because of the hollow end links but they have zero play, very snug, the president style bracelet has a certain amount of flex that makes it more comfortable than an oyster style.
> I have small wrists so the tapper from 20mm to 16mm is just right and although I have no complaints about how the clasp feels and works, I still think it would have been cool to have a milled clasp instead of stamped.


All good things! I'm a big fan of tapering. My two Oris 65s taper down to 14mm! It's deterred some from buying it but I like it. So, the 16mm sounds cool!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

Ededdeddie said:


> Does the bracelet feels sturdy? I know it has hollow end links but do they fit very snug?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had one on my SARB035, took it off same day as it felt very cheap, I wouldn't recommend them based on that alone even though they do look good.


----------



## Ededdeddie (Jan 25, 2020)

pojo1806 said:


> I had one on my SARB035, took it off same day as it felt very cheap, I wouldn't recommend them based on that alone even though they do look good.


That's my concern. Thanks for the info!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## angelo red (Apr 13, 2019)

This is my Alpinist with bracelet watchgeko


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Tapering straps and bracelets are the shizznit. 

We need to bring back the taper.

It just wears better, and more comfortably.
I am tired of bracelets and fat straps that feel like big fat rings hampering my wrist.


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## snaga (Dec 20, 2020)

hi guys, i just got my sarb017 and i've only noticed that the lume balls which has a small rectangle underneath painted on the dial (white) isnt proportional. some of the lume balls are way to the side of the rectangle paint on the dial thats its not even on the middle anymore. is mine fake? or factory default?


----------



## Stelwick (Nov 6, 2020)

I suppose it could be shoddy QC. There are stories of bad alignment on certain Seikos. Did you get yours from an authorized dealer?


----------



## Ededdeddie (Jan 25, 2020)

snaga said:


> hi guys, i just got my sarb017 and i've only noticed that the lume balls which has a small rectangle underneath painted on the dial (white) isnt proportional. some of the lume balls are way to the side of the rectangle paint on the dial thats its not even on the middle anymore. is mine fake? or factory default?


I'm sure it's only a factory error. Although a small error, Seiko does mass produce most of its watches, and errors will, and do, result. Think of all the misaligned chapter rings! Your dial must have been slightly off within whatever frame they use to position it for hole punching

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snaga (Dec 20, 2020)

Stelwick said:


> I suppose it could be shoddy QC. There are stories of bad alignment on certain Seikos. Did you get yours from an authorized dealer?


No unfortunetly there is only about 4 watches for sale in my country and 3 of them are used. the one i got said new but there was also a chip/dent on the back of the watch. Also not from any authorized dealer. The guy who sold me told me to check the movement maachine if rhey change the 6r to an 4r. if they did then he will full refund it (or if it turns out to be refurb. but if its only default from the lume lights one the hour marker not being align properly then its hard to get a refunsd because its most likely factory default and its gonna be hard to get money back. but now i've seen it looked like they have opened the baack. there are scratches on the opening ridgess. lets see from here. i still love the watch. but i just want an original....


----------



## snaga (Dec 20, 2020)

Stelwick said:


> I suppose it could be shoddy QC. There are stories of bad alignment on certain Seikos. Did you get yours from an authorized dealer?


Not authorized dealer. there is not authorized dealer that has that model now. Only the newer version with the cyclops eye. must be a very bad WC because i also noticed after putting light and checking the lume. the second had and minute had has smudge on it, like they didnt put enough of those lume substance so its blackish on some parts. Now i cant unsee any of these defects and its so bothering, paid premium for it also (about 600usd). They want me to take it to seiko store to get one of the technician to check if its fake or refurbshied or tampered with. if it is then i will get my money back. if not then basically tough luck.... but i cant unsee it lol. Also another point which puts me down is, its very hard to obtain this watch since its discontinued, especially here in my country. If im able to give them back and get refunded, will i ever be able to obtain another sarb017... im pretty confuseed and sad about the situation. i was hoping there eere others with the same defect but cant fiind anywhere (forums, youtube)


----------



## snaga (Dec 20, 2020)

Ededdeddie said:


> I'm sure it's only a factory error. Although a small error, Seiko does mass produce most of its watches, and errors will, and do, result. Think of all the misaligned chapter rings! Your dial must have been slightly off within whatever frame they use to position it for hole punching
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Perhaps, but its a very misaligned hour lume ball on the dial, very very bad. i just checked again and its from hour 4 until 12. only ones that are spot on perfect are 1 until 3 hours. everything else is off untill the lume ball basically touches the green dial and none of the white hour marker underneath it. Also i saw the lume second hand and minute hand looked like it had smudged, not fully lumed, like black parts on it, mabye they didnt put enough of those substance harden lume material thing on it. Honestly i cant unsee it. i'd really hoped someone else has had the same problem as myself but i found nothing on forums and youtubes about it. seems like everyone has had close to perfect samples except minor things compared to mine.


----------



## ngb3232 (Dec 29, 2018)

snaga said:


> Not authorized dealer. there is not authorized dealer that has that model now. Only the newer version with the cyclops eye. must be a very bad WC because i also noticed after putting light and checking the lume. the second had and minute had has smudge on it, like they didnt put enough of those lume substance so its blackish on some parts. Now i cant unsee any of these defects and its so bothering, paid premium for it also (about 600usd). They want me to take it to seiko store to get one of the technician to check if its fake or refurbshied or tampered with. if it is then i will get my money back. if not then basically tough luck.... but i cant unsee it lol. Also another point which puts me down is, its very hard to obtain this watch since its discontinued, especially here in my country. If im able to give them back and get refunded, will i ever be able to obtain another sarb017... im pretty confuseed and sad about the situation. i was hoping there eere others with the same defect but cant fiind anywhere (forums, youtube)


Amazon.com still has units of the sarb017 as far as im aware, and they do international shipping with import taxes included to some countries (spain for example). If they ship to your country they could be a option to get a new one.


----------



## Ededdeddie (Jan 25, 2020)

snaga said:


> Perhaps, but its a very misaligned hour lume ball on the dial, very very bad. i just checked again and its from hour 4 until 12. only ones that are spot on perfect are 1 until 3 hours. everything else is off untill the lume ball basically touches the green dial and none of the white hour marker underneath it. Also i saw the lume second hand and minute hand looked like it had smudged, not fully lumed, like black parts on it, mabye they didnt put enough of those substance harden lume material thing on it. Honestly i cant unsee it. i'd really hoped someone else has had the same problem as myself but i found nothing on forums and youtubes about it. seems like everyone has had close to perfect samples except minor things compared to mine.


So you bought this on Amazon? If so, maybe you can still return it? If it's past the return window, and you have virtually no history of returning things to Amazon, you can push a little to see if they'll allow it. You can say "I didn't realize this until later on, and with these defects, I feel that it's a listing error because it does not appear as the photos. I would like an exchange or refund."

I do understand not unseeing it. I've had a few watches like that and it was impossible for me to let it do, mentally. So I definitely get that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snaga (Dec 20, 2020)

ngb3232 said:


> Amazon.com still has units of the sarb017 as far as im aware, and they do international shipping with import taxes included to some countries (spain for example). If they ship to your country they could be a option to get a new one.
> [/QUOT





Ededdeddie said:


> So you bought this on Amazon? If so, maybe you can still return it? If it's past the return window, and you have virtually no history of returning things to Amazon, you can push a little to see if they'll allow it. You can say "I didn't realize this until later on, and with these defects, I feel that it's a listing error because it does not appear as the photos. I would like an exchange or refund."
> 
> I do understand not unseeing it. I've had a few watches like that and it was impossible for me to let it do, mentally. So I definitely get that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


no, not from.amazon, from type of amazon but only in my country. i will try taLk to the seller todsy. i hope he gets what i mean and refund it to me so i can searchh for a newer one. finger crossed wont makenit hard for me


----------



## snaga (Dec 20, 2020)

ngb3232 said:


> Amazon.com still has units of the sarb017 as far as im aware, and they do international shipping with import taxes included to some countries (spain for example). If they ship to your country they could be a option to get a new one.


im not sure how the shipping is between amazon and my country. havent used it beofre whilst i've been in my country and the import taxes etc, always hear stories where people's items gets hold in customs and got resend back cause they never did any clearence but the procedure is never clear. so i always buy online from our own ebays/amazon online shopping.


----------



## Ededdeddie (Jan 25, 2020)

snaga said:


> no, not from.amazon, from type of amazon but only in my country. i will try taLk to the seller todsy. i hope he gets what i mean and refund it to me so i can searchh for a newer one. finger crossed wont makenit hard for me


I hope it works out for you! Worst case scenario is: You sell the watch at a discount to someone willing to overlook the defects and you then use that money to buy a another one.

Good luck, and HAPPY HOLIDAYS!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snaga (Dec 20, 2020)

Ededdeddie said:


> I hope it works out for you! Worst case scenario is: You sell the watch at a discount to someone willing to overlook the defects and you then use that money to buy a another one.
> 
> Good luck, and HAPPY HOLIDAYS!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you very much hehehe, you're right no other way around it if the seller refuse to refund me. Happy holidays and thanks for taking time to answrr my questions. Cheers


----------



## ngb3232 (Dec 29, 2018)

snaga said:


> im not sure how the shipping is between amazon and my country. havent used it beofre whilst i've been in my country and the import taxes etc, always hear stories where people's items gets hold in customs and got resend back cause they never did any clearence but the procedure is never clear. so i always buy online from our own ebays/amazon online shopping.


In the case of amazon.com they take care of the customs, in my case they shipped a couple sarb017 and 035 to me, amazon told me before i made the order how much shipping and taxes would be, i paid for the watches + taxes + shipping and the shipping company that amazon used took care of everything. I suggest you check on amazon.com (the US website) and see if they ship to your country and how much taxes will be.


----------



## listorene12 (Dec 23, 2020)

Renato Cunha said:


> Now, the silver parnis jubilee bracelet. Which one do you prefer?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would love a Parnis for my sarb017 but they don't fit my wrist sadly.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

A bit of bling... sort of...


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

This is probably my favorite watch/strap combo









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ededdeddie (Jan 25, 2020)

So, it seems that many of us (definitely including me) have a fitting issue with the SARB line bracelets. Either it's just too big with a link in, or just too tight with another link out. This fix may not be for everyone, but I bought these 3M clear rubber bumpons that I then put on the inside part of the scissor clasp that my wrist is exposed to, and a couple on the inside of the links flanking the case. By applying these to the "just too big" fit it has comfortably fixed the issue. Here's a link to the bumpons on Amazon...

Ehanmu Self-Adhesive Clear Rubber Feet Tiny Bumpons 0.25" in Diameter x 0.079" Height PACK/100pcs (6x2mm 100pcs) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XCNM69B/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glc_fabc_GGo8FbEXDK4Z9?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nyy101 (Apr 26, 2019)

h_zee13 said:


> This is probably my favorite watch/strap combo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!

Which strap is?


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

nyy101 said:


> Nice!
> 
> Which strap is?











ColaReb Leather Watch Strap Spoleto Stitching Brown


Handcrafted in Italy by ColaReb, the leather brown Spoleto Stitching watch strap: the classic distinctive distressed texture, bordered by stitches in a matching thread color. Available in short length, too!




holbensfinewatchbands.com





Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

Luckily I managed to get the bracelet on the SARB017 right where I wanted it which is snug, just right where it doesn't move so it's (at least for me) very comfortable and doesn't rattle (still wish it had a milled clasp though). Then again, I've never tried an OEM SARB bracelet so I wasn't really aware of people having fitment issues or maybe I was and must've forgot. 🤔


----------



## Ededdeddie (Jan 25, 2020)

Kev161 said:


> Luckily I managed to get the bracelet on the SARB017 right where I wanted it which is snug, just right where it doesn't move so it's (at least for me) very comfortable and doesn't rattle (still wish it had a milled clasp though). Then again, I've never tried an OEM SARB bracelet so I wasn't really aware of people having fitment issues or maybe I was and must've forgot.
> 
> View attachment 15634353
> 
> View attachment 15634372


Is that the U. Seiko presidential bracelet?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

Got this strap today and I'm already in love with it









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

Ededdeddie said:


> Is that the U. Seiko presidential bracelet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, the one I got last month.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

My apologies for not being a SARB. I did not read the thread correctly.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## susano (Jan 28, 2019)

In certain light this watch gets silver indices and a turquoise dial. Anyone else get this?


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

susano said:


> In certain light this watch gets silver indices and a turquoise dial. Anyone else get this?
> View attachment 15634927


Not that I've noticed; I'll have to wear it a bit more to check


----------



## Penduyboy (Oct 21, 2019)

I was experimenting with different straps and decided to put on this vintage strap and so far I like the look and how the yellow matches with the gold indices.


----------



## fendushi (Jun 2, 2009)

Here are some comparison shots with the SPB155J1 for those who are curious.



















Im not sure what I will do with my 017 now. I still love the look of the watch, but I have been having inaccuracy issues with the 6R15 movement. I have just put up with it from day one. I took it to a watchmaker to get regulated and its fine if I keep wearing it. Once I rest the watch for a day crown up, it gains almost minutes. Maybe its an amplitude issue that I have read about. I'm not sure if a full service will fix the issue.

Has anyone with 6R15 issues even had the movement fully serviced? (Ie. Full overhaul) Did it fix the issues?

The new watch is much more accurate with the new 6R35 movement.


----------



## Ededdeddie (Jan 25, 2020)

fendushi said:


> Here are some comparison shots with the SPB155J1 for those who are curious.
> 
> View attachment 15635734
> 
> ...


Yeah my SPB155 is running a crazy accurate average of +0.1 spd!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fendushi (Jun 2, 2009)

Ededdeddie said:


> Yeah my SPB155 is running a crazy accurate average of +0.1 spd!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+0.1 spd?? Thats crazy!! Is that out of the box or regulated?

I must be really unlucky as I consistently get +10 to +12 seconds or worse in ALL 9 of my Japanese movements out of the box. I have read some members here are getting within +5 spd for their 6R15.

I have been really lucky with Swiss movements though, all 10 within COSC specs out of the box... even the non COSC ones. All different kinds too, double barrel 5 days movements. Manual winds, all within 0 to +5 spd. This gives the impression that Swiss movements are generally more accurate out of the box when conpared to Japanese movements but I know that its not necessarily true.


----------



## Ededdeddie (Jan 25, 2020)

fendushi said:


> +0.1 spd?? Thats crazy!! Is that out of the box or regulated?
> 
> I must be really unlucky as I consistently get +10 to +12 seconds or worse in ALL 9 of my Japanese movements out of the box. I have read some members here are getting within +5 spd for their 6R15.
> 
> I have been really lucky with Swiss movements though, all 10 within COSC specs out of the box... even the non COSC ones. All different kinds too, double barrel 5 days movements. Manual winds, all within 0 to +5 spd. This gives the impression that Swiss movements are generally more accurate out of the box when conpared to Japanese movements but I know that its not necessarily true.


Insane, but it's that accurate out of the box. It's definitely just a lucky one, though. But it's similar to my chronometer Black Bay 58.

I will say that, like you, most of my Seikos are about +10 to +20 a day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NobruX (Oct 5, 2020)

My sarb017 just arrived!!! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fendushi (Jun 2, 2009)

Here's another comparison shot with the SPB155










I actually prefer the 155 having the non applied indices. I just love how legible the dial is, it would be less legible with the gold indices like the 017. You can really see the difference.


----------



## rc2300156 (Aug 22, 2012)

fendushi said:


> Here's another comparison shot with the SPB155
> 
> View attachment 15640703
> 
> ...


Hi mate, thanks for the comparison.
Agree. The 155 seems way far legible than the Alpinist

But I keep seeing an iconic watch and just another Seiko lol. Damn I am so biased toward this exquisite piece of green, sorry about that 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rc2300156 (Aug 22, 2012)

My fist picture and the only with the original rubish strap


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

I'm always stunned by the beauty of this watch









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## fendushi (Jun 2, 2009)

Renato Cunha said:


> Hi mate, thanks for the comparison.
> Agree. The 155 seems way far legible than the Alpinist
> 
> But I keep seeing an iconic watch and just another Seiko lol. Damn I am so biased toward this exquisite piece of green, sorry about that


True story, the 017 is the only watch that has prevented me from purchasing another watch.... while trying on other watches in a watch store... in SWITZERLAND!! I just kept glancing at it while I was trying on pieces that are over 10x its price and I had my mind set that I will walk out with a purchase when I went in.

Maybe its the Colareb strap combination that made me so in love with it at the time.










I feel that the 155 is doing the same for me now and I havent even matched it with any straps yet.

Well you have to be biased, this IS the 017 thread. Lol


----------



## NobruX (Oct 5, 2020)

fendushi said:


> Here's another comparison shot with the SPB155
> 
> View attachment 15640703
> 
> ...


The SPB155 is a very beautiful piece. But it's also a completely different watch. I think they complement each other.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Hadda break it out cuz there's been so many good pics lately.
Wore it on Christmas, just for the green.

You know, on this kinda rattly but comfortable hollow bracelet, the Alpinist wears like an old school 39mm Rolex. Heavy, but comfortable. Rugged yet refined.

Thanks!


----------



## NobruX (Oct 5, 2020)

What do you guys think about this leather strap? Does it work well with the beloved Alpinist?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tlabowski01 (Mar 11, 2019)

Hey guys, I’m having a dilemma: should I get an Uncle Seiko Jubilee or President bracelet for my SARB017? I have it on a Ginault bracelet right now but I want to switch things up a little and I like the feel of lightweight HEL bracelets. Any photos or advice is appreciated! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

tlabowski01 said:


> Hey guys, I'm having a dilemma: should I get an Uncle Seiko Jubilee or President bracelet for my SARB017? I have it on a Ginault bracelet right now but I want to switch things up a little and I like the feel of lightweight HEL bracelets. Any photos or advice is appreciated!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Send a day perusing this thread for bracelets and you'll find dozens of choices. I snarfed a bracelet from a $25 Seiko Solar and it fit perfectly. I also snarfed another that fits great, but without the gold stripes. The diameter of the Alpinist will go along with just about any 20mm curved end link bracelet. Good luck!


----------



## Zero5 (Dec 12, 2020)

So I found an old SKX013 bracelet I bought to try to shimmy into my SARB033 many moons ago. I got curious and wanted to see if I could bend the hollow endlinks to work on the 017. It's a little crude but this is my dad's watch. He doesn't really know the difference between a cheap quartz seiko and this one so he's just happy he can get it wet now that it's off a leather strap.


----------



## listorene12 (Dec 23, 2020)

h_zee13 said:


> This is probably my favorite watch/strap combo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What strap is this if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

listorene12 said:


> What strap is this if you don't mind me asking?


It's a ColaReb Leather Watch Strap Spoleto Stitching Brown

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## listorene12 (Dec 23, 2020)

h_zee13 said:


> It's a ColaReb Leather Watch Strap Spoleto Stitching Brown
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Thanks


----------



## Zero5 (Dec 12, 2020)

So I just picked up a used SPB123 that came back from the Seiko service center. The compass bezel doesn't work now :/ it feels like the teeth on the crown and compass bezel are stripped so I assume one or the other is plastic. There's really not much info on the internal workings of the compass so does anyone have any idea what's really under there? This watch is still under warranty so it's going back to the seiko service center (thoughts and prayers please).


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Zero5 said:


> So I just picked up a used SPB123 that came back from the Seiko service center. The compass bezel doesn't work now :/ it feels like the teeth on the crown and compass bezel are stripped so I assume one or the other is plastic. There's really not much info on the internal workings of the compass so does anyone have any idea what's really under there? This watch is still under warranty so it's going back to the seiko service center (thoughts and prayers please).


Assuming the mechanism is the same as the 017, I'm pretty sure there are some photos of it in this thread. You're right, the gears are a nylon/plastic.

Good luck with the Seiko service centre, my 017 went in THREE times last year, first for a regular service, the other two to correct issues caused by that service


----------



## fendushi (Jun 2, 2009)

StephenR said:


> Assuming the mechanism is the same as the 017, I'm pretty sure there are some photos of it in this thread. You're right, the gears are a nylon/plastic.
> 
> Good luck with the Seiko service centre, my 017 went in THREE times last year, first for a regular service, the other two to correct issues caused by that service


What happened?

I am curious about this as I was thinking of getting mine serviced at Seiko Australia. I downloaded the service pricelist... YIKES! I'm not sure if I should just take it to a reputable watchmaker instead. I know they won't be much cheaper anyway.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

fendushi said:


> What happened?
> 
> I am curious about this as I was thinking of getting mine serviced at Seiko Australia. I downloaded the service pricelist... YIKES! I'm not sure if I should just take it to a reputable watchmaker instead. I know they won't be much cheaper anyway.


Firstly, I have to say that the ladies who run the service centre at the Melbourne boutique are amazing, customer service is 100%, couldn't fault them one bit and they went to great lengths to make it right by me.

As for the service itself... firstly (and not a complaint, as I wasn't expecting this anyway) I was interested to see if they would do anything with the case in the way of buffing out scratches etc the way I've heard Seiko Japan does. This didn't happen.

First visit was a standard service (took 2 weeks), the watch was two months shy of its 7yr birthday, it's my daily wearer so it's seen a lot of use and abuse and I thought it was time to treat it. It came back from that service with "some issues" (their words when I returned it), essentially the auto winding mechanism wasn't working.

Second visit, to remedy the above issue (took 2+ months!), saw it return with a greasy thumbprint INSIDE the crystal! I sat on it for a week then fired off a lengthy "not happy, Jan" email, got a call from the customer service lady the following morning, very apologetic, posted me a prepaid express bag to send it to them (COVID had shut the city by this point). I followed the tracking, took three weeks to reach the watchmaker's house, he had it for two days, then it was back in my mail box three days after that. It was running at an average of +/-0spd and has been running beautifully since then (timekeeping has moved up and down a little with the weather, but still pretty consistent.

Hope the long rant helps you on your decision. Although I had issues, I'd still go back to the Seiko boutique, if for no other reason than they offer a 12 month warranty on their work (so my subsequent visits were at no cost), and I kind of have a gut feeling that if every they royally screwed something up, I could contact Seiko Japan who might step in (no evidence to support this tho!).


----------



## fendushi (Jun 2, 2009)

StephenR said:


> Firstly, I have to say that the ladies who run the service centre at the Melbourne boutique are amazing, customer service is 100%, couldn't fault them one bit and they went to great lengths to make it right by me.
> 
> As for the service itself... firstly (and not a complaint, as I wasn't expecting this anyway) I was interested to see if they would do anything with the case in the way of buffing out scratches etc the way I've heard Seiko Japan does. This didn't happen.
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking the time to reply. 

I have watched a video on youtube regarding a service experience by the Seiko boutique in Sydney by "Just One More Watch". He did not have a good experience and it took months as well. They also did not buff out the scratches, paid $228. And 4 months wait.


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

Happy Sunday guys









Sent from my Mi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Antibes (Apr 24, 2018)

Happy Sunday everybody!









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NobruX (Oct 5, 2020)

Shiny!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

The Seiko duo doing sunbathing. On a side note, sarb017 feels so light on the jubilee bracelet compare to strapcode oyster, might put the oyster on sell soon, anyone interested can drop me a pm.









Sent from my Mi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## NobruX (Oct 5, 2020)

ic3burn said:


> The Seiko duo doing sunbathing. On a side note, sarb017 feels so light on the jubilee bracelet compare to strapcode oyster, might put the oyster on sell soon, anyone interested can drop me a pm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love that duo!! I enjoy them as much as my most expensive watches. It's funny how these things work.

Seiko put so much effort and care conceiving and producing these models. And I'm lucky enough since the sarb bracelet fits my wrist perfectly.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

Looks like this is it, no more reasonably priced brand new SARB017 available.


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

Every time I contemplate getting a bracelet for the Alpinist, I discover another combination that gives me pause.


----------



## composer (Jun 12, 2019)

Kev161 said:


> Looks like this is it, no more reasonably priced brand new SARB017 available.


Yep, it's been a while now. Glad I got one at $428 a year ago.


----------



## Matty9003 (Jul 16, 2020)

Has anyone else seen this? If so, what are your thoughts? I've imagined this watch many times in my head and feel a little deflated now it's actually the real thing. I feel the gold looks so cheap and tacky. Might just be the pictures 🤔


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Matty9003 said:


> Has anyone else seen this? If so, what are your thoughts? I've imagined this watch many times in my head and feel a little deflated now it's actually the real thing. I feel the gold looks so cheap and tacky. Might just be the pictures ?
> View attachment 15726606
> 
> View attachment 15726607
> ...


Honestly I think BRONZE would look better....


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

Matty9003 said:


> Has anyone else seen this? If so, what are your thoughts? I've imagined this watch many times in my head and feel a little deflated now it's actually the real thing. I feel the gold looks so cheap and tacky. Might just be the pictures 🤔
> View attachment 15726606
> 
> View attachment 15726607
> ...


Seiko pictures always look trash to be fair, I think it'll look good in person, wish it had a matching bracelet though....


----------



## Zero5 (Dec 12, 2020)

pojo1806 said:


> Seiko pictures always look trash to be fair, I think it'll look good in person, wish it had a matching bracelet though....


Matching gold bracelet! All the leprechauns would go crazy for it.


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

I've seen it and a few other colors too, I won't jump on any right away but if they stick around for a while and I can get a good deal I will.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Matty9003 said:


> Has anyone else seen this? If so, what are your thoughts? I've imagined this watch many times in my head and feel a little deflated now it's actually the real thing. I feel the gold looks so cheap and tacky. Might just be the pictures
> View attachment 15726606
> 
> View attachment 15726607
> ...


I've said it before, I'll say it again...


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Really want to pick up a bracelet, but the OEM is severly overpriced (IMO) and a strapcode oyster plus shipping to Oz cost more than i would consider spending, with elongated endlinks and a massive clasp, it isnt my first choice.
Ive seen a bunch of parnis oyster style bracelets with glidelock rip off clasps. Juat wondering if anyone has had luck fitting one on.
I know the jubilee from parnis supposedly fits.

Any input wouls be appreciated.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## composer (Jun 12, 2019)

ck13 said:


> Really want to pick up a bracelet, but the OEM is severly overpriced (IMO) and a strapcode oyster plus shipping to Oz cost more than i would consider spending, with elongated endlinks and a massive clasp, it isnt my first choice.
> Ive seen a bunch of parnis oyster style bracelets with glidelock rip off clasps. Juat wondering if anyone has had luck fitting one on.
> I know the jubilee from parnis supposedly fits.
> 
> Any input wouls be appreciated.


Strapcode is very expensive, but worth it I in my opinion. No idea about the Parnis jubilee.


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

Good morning!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

ck13 said:


> Really want to pick up a bracelet, but the OEM is severly overpriced (IMO) and a strapcode oyster plus shipping to Oz cost more than i would consider spending, with elongated endlinks and a massive clasp, it isnt my first choice.
> Ive seen a bunch of parnis oyster style bracelets with glidelock rip off clasps. Juat wondering if anyone has had luck fitting one on.
> I know the jubilee from parnis supposedly fits.
> 
> ...


Ok so I've had the parnis jubilee. It fits but i had to use to curved spring bars and it was still a PITA to fit. But once on it looked really good. 
I also purchased an oyster bracelet from AliEx with solid endlinks and glidelock. Same issue as the Parnis jubilee and also the edges were pretty ruff and not very comfortable. 
I then purchased an oyster bracelet with glidelock and hollow endlinks from Riyi002 on ebay and that one wears the best.

If you want my advice, go with OEM or something from like Uncle Seiko. As for strapcode, try finding one on the forums, facebook groups or reddit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

ck13 said:


> Really want to pick up a bracelet, but the OEM is severly overpriced (IMO) and a strapcode oyster plus shipping to Oz cost more than i would consider spending, with elongated endlinks and a massive clasp, it isnt my first choice.
> Ive seen a bunch of parnis oyster style bracelets with glidelock rip off clasps. Juat wondering if anyone has had luck fitting one on.
> I know the jubilee from parnis supposedly fits.
> 
> ...





rc2300156 said:


> Parnis two tone jubilee bracelet just arrived today. Pretty nice and decent for the price. Recommend to all that want to try something different as I was.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





rc2300156 said:


> Here you go @Stephen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

h_zee13 said:


> Ok so I've had the parnis jubilee. It fits but i had to use to curved spring bars and it was still a PITA to fit. But once on it looked really good.
> I also purchased an oyster bracelet from AliEx with solid endlinks and glidelock. Same issue as the Parnis jubilee and also the edges were pretty ruff and not very comfortable.
> I then purchased an oyster bracelet with glidelock and hollow endlinks from Riyi002 on ebay and that one wears the best.
> 
> ...





composer said:


> Strapcode is very expensive, but worth it I in my opinion. No idea about the Parnis jubilee.


Many thanks guys, ill investigate the options and hopefully pick something up.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## forgetthebananas (Oct 4, 2020)

stamonkey said:


> Catching my desk light just right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful! What strap is this?


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

wristshot before bed









Sent from my Mi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## NKUltra (Feb 28, 2021)

Hey all, I'm new here, so here's my Alpinist. Don't forget to change your dates tomorrow!


----------



## Zero5 (Dec 12, 2020)

Kev161 said:


> View attachment 15737740


_El Presidente _ How you like the bracelet? Looks sharp!


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

Zero5 said:


> _El Presidente _ How you like the bracelet? Looks sharp!


Thanks! it's very comfortable and I really like the looks and taper.


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## mpelucio13 (Nov 14, 2020)

Flecto









Enviado de meu SM-G975F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Tim the Wizard (Mar 11, 2021)

W/ Crown and Buckle Supreme Nato in Auburn


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

We could do with this becoming the official Alpinist thread, the **** show going on over in the SPB199 thread has totally ruined it for people wanting to talk about Alpinists in general.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

pojo1806 said:


> We could do with this becoming the official Alpinist thread, the **** show going on over in the SPB199 thread has totally ruined it for people wanting to talk about Alpinists in general.


I hadn't looked at that thread for sometime; but prompted by your post I've just looked at the last four pages. Crikey!


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Whats that strap? I really like the design... Got more pics???


----------



## DrGoode (May 12, 2020)

I like my 017 on a new Hirsch Peformance Paul leather/rubber combo strap. Looks and feels great!


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Whats that strap? I really like the design... Got more pics???


























Got it from the bay, seller bp_watches_ltd. Maker in Poland. Made to order. different colors/leathers. Highly recommended.


----------



## Stelwick (Nov 6, 2020)

No picture, but had to wear the Alpinist for St. Patrick's Day!


----------



## ben_w (Oct 20, 2019)

Had such a near-miss with my precious sarb017 at the weekend... A cautionary tale!

I have taken to going for long (30-40 mile) bike rides with a friend through the hills around the town we live in, every Sunday morning. Have done this the last three Sundays, and have worn my alpinist on each trip, on its strapcode jubilee (I know, not exactly a sporty strap choice, but I wear the watch every day so switching straps all the time is just too much hassle - or so I thought). So this Sunday, we've got about two-thirds of the way through our journey and we stop at a village to get a coffee and take a break. As we're sat, chatting on a bench, something falls from my wrist onto the tarmac below. No, not the watch, thankfully - the angle my wrist happens to be at means that the watch is just resting in place, but I can see the strap is now dangling free. At first I think it's a spring bar that has failed. But when (after carefully lifting the watch from my wrist!) I reach down to pick the tiny thing up, I realise it's not a spring bar, but one of the screw-in pins for adjusting the bracelet. Pic below. I guess that the vibration through the handlebars (my bike has a cheap alu frame and fork) had just gradually loosened it until it simply fell off! But thank @£!# it happened when I was sitting down, rather than hurtling down one of the hills at high speed, with cars following behind! 

I'm thinking of putting loc-tite on the thread of the little pins in the bracelet - pretty sure I've seen the blue stuff on bracelet pins before, is it something you all do?

In other news, I'm planning to get me an SPB197J1 - I have no investment in any of the controversy around them, or Seiko, myself, and the combination of that dial colour (the Average Bros YouTube video shows it off well) with a decent OEM steel Oyster style bracelet, the longer power reserve etc, has absolutely won me over! Going to have to sell my skx and my Bambino Small Seconds to help pay for it, and it'll probably take a month or two, but will surely post here when I have it.


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

ben_w said:


> Had such a near-miss with my precious sarb017 at the weekend... A cautionary tale!
> 
> I have taken to going for long (30-40 mile) bike rides with a friend through the hills around the town we live in, every Sunday morning. Have done this the last three Sundays, and have worn my alpinist on each trip, on its strapcode jubilee (I know, not exactly a sporty strap choice, but I wear the watch every day so switching straps all the time is just too much hassle - or so I thought). So this Sunday, we've got about two-thirds of the way through our journey and we stop at a village to get a coffee and take a break. As we're sat, chatting on a bench, something falls from my wrist onto the tarmac below. No, not the watch, thankfully - the angle my wrist happens to be at means that the watch is just resting in place, but I can see the strap is now dangling free. At first I think it's a spring bar that has failed. But when (after carefully lifting the watch from my wrist!) I reach down to pick the tiny thing up, I realise it's not a spring bar, but one of the screw-in pins for adjusting the bracelet. Pic below. I guess that the vibration through the handlebars (my bike has a cheap alu frame and fork) had just gradually loosened it until it simply fell off! But thank @£!# it happened when I was sitting down, rather than hurtling down one of the hills at high speed, with cars following behind!
> 
> ...


That was a close call for sure! I have the SPB197 and love it.


----------



## ben_w (Oct 20, 2019)

pojo1806 said:


> That was a close call for sure! I have the SPB197 and love it.


Good to hear that re: the SPB197. I actually just heard I'm getting an unexpected royalty payment this week, so looks like I may not have to wait months for one after all!


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

ben_w said:


> Good to hear that re: the SPB197. I actually just heard I'm getting an unexpected royalty payment this week, so looks like I may not have to wait months for one after all!


It's the best looking modern Alpinist in my opinion, you won't regret it.


----------



## mpelucio13 (Nov 14, 2020)

ben_w said:


> Had such a near-miss with my precious sarb017 at the weekend... A cautionary tale!
> 
> I have taken to going for long (30-40 mile) bike rides with a friend through the hills around the town we live in, every Sunday morning. Have done this the last three Sundays, and have worn my alpinist on each trip, on its strapcode jubilee (I know, not exactly a sporty strap choice, but I wear the watch every day so switching straps all the time is just too much hassle - or so I thought). So this Sunday, we've got about two-thirds of the way through our journey and we stop at a village to get a coffee and take a break. As we're sat, chatting on a bench, something falls from my wrist onto the tarmac below. No, not the watch, thankfully - the angle my wrist happens to be at means that the watch is just resting in place, but I can see the strap is now dangling free. At first I think it's a spring bar that has failed. But when (after carefully lifting the watch from my wrist!) I reach down to pick the tiny thing up, I realise it's not a spring bar, but one of the screw-in pins for adjusting the bracelet. Pic below. I guess that the vibration through the handlebars (my bike has a cheap alu frame and fork) had just gradually loosened it until it simply fell off! But thank @£!# it happened when I was sitting down, rather than hurtling down one of the hills at high speed, with cars following behind!
> 
> ...


Yes. Screw in with loctite to prevent this.

Enviado de meu SM-G975F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## ben_w (Oct 20, 2019)

Back on a Colareb leather for a while, following the near-miss with a loose bracelet adjustment pin at the weekend. Not entirely clashing with the burnt / rusty orange of an American Giant hoodie.


----------



## ben_w (Oct 20, 2019)

On the SPB197J1, since I mentioned it above, I'm now looking at buying one online, and the ADs' attempts to pin down that dial colour are just wild!

The screenshots below are from different UK-based ADs, and one is from Seiko UK themselves (their online 'boutique'). What a range of names for the same dial colour! 'Emerald gray' may be the weirdest, given that emeralds are... very green. And can you guess which one is Seiko?









---








---








---








---








---








---


----------



## ben_w (Oct 20, 2019)

My trusty SARB017 is under threat from this brash young interloper! The SPB197J1 is incredible - of the new generation(s) of Alpinists launched over the last couple of years this was the only one that tempted me enough to actually place an order, and I do not regret it! Came so close to buying the black and red SPB117 and I'm glad I didn't - this dial is something else.


----------



## ArsLonga (Mar 23, 2021)

Hi guys! long time lurker of this forum and I finally signed up! I will share my take on a couple NATO straps i recently ordered from Haveston, the Olive Drab and the Hull Grey ones particularly. I was kinda lost on where to start about changing the strap to my SARB017 birthday autogift and after deciding to postpone purchasing the Seiko OEM until i get funds, I got these Havesotn since summer is coming. Will share some shots when they come! 
EDIT: These pics are from the day it got into my mailbox


http://imgur.com/a/WJMjmgx


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

ben_w said:


> My trusty SARB017 is under threat from this brash young interloper! The SPB197J1 is incredible - of the new generation(s) of Alpinists launched over the last couple of years this was the only one that tempted me enough to actually place an order, and I do not regret it! Came so close to buying the black and red SPB117 and I'm glad I didn't - this dial is something else.
> 
> View attachment 15787068


I have the SPB117 Black Alpinist as well as the SPB197 Mountain Glacier Alpinist and I think they are by far the nicest of the collection, also the most different.


----------



## ben_w (Oct 20, 2019)

This must be answered elsewhere but didn't come up from a quick search so I'll ask: do the strapcode bracelets for SARB017 Alpinists also fit the new SPB Prospex ones? I'm guessing not or strapcode would say so on their site? Is the case / lugs slightly different?


----------



## Matty9003 (Jul 16, 2020)

ben_w said:


> This must be answered elsewhere but didn't come up from a quick search so I'll ask: do the strapcode bracelets for SARB017 Alpinists also fit the new SPB Prospex ones? I'm guessing not or strapcode would say so on their site? Is the case / lugs slightly different?


They do indeed fit.


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

ben_w said:


> This must be answered elsewhere but didn't come up from a quick search so I'll ask: do the strapcode bracelets for SARB017 Alpinists also fit the new SPB Prospex ones? I'm guessing not or strapcode would say so on their site? Is the case / lugs slightly different?


The SARB017 and the new Alpinists have identical cases so all the same bracelets fit.


----------



## ben_w (Oct 20, 2019)

Oh cool! Thanks @Matty9003 and @pojo1806 
Gonna see what my new SPB197J1 looks like on the jubilee, in that case!


----------



## ben_w (Oct 20, 2019)

Et voila... SPB197J1 with Strapcode Angus Jubilee bracelet. Not bad, I think.


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

ben_w said:


> Et voila... SPB197J1 with Strapcode Angus Jubilee bracelet. Not bad, I think.
> 
> View attachment 15790998
> 
> ...


While I think the Strapcode stuff is good quality I just really don't like the end links on that jubilee, it's the elongated looking "fangs". I think jubilee look much better with female end links like the Uncle Seiko jubilee.


----------



## ben_w (Oct 20, 2019)

pojo1806 said:


> While I think the Strapcode stuff is good quality I just really don't like the end links on that jubilee, it's the elongated looking "fangs". I think jubilee look much better with female end links like the Uncle Seiko jubilee.


Tbh I've gone a little off the strapcode jubilee altogether. Part of what drew me to the SPB197 was the OEM oyster style bracelet. I never liked the clasp on the strapcode jubilee, it's far too long and too utilitarian for such a dressy bracelet - I think probably as a result of the online watch community's obsession with having an many micro adjust holes as physically possible, and strapcode just trying to fulfil that strange demand!  But over time I've also come to see what others meant about it being too chunky for a jubilee. Not so bothered about the "fangs" or the endlinks in general. I do like that the OEM bracelet on the SPB197 has not only a female endlink but one that is actually slightly recessed within the lug length (pictured) - doesn't make much difference to me but smart for fitting smaller wrists.

I guess what I really want is for Seiko to make signed, OEM bracelets in both oyster and jubilee styles, with steel and clasp quality comparable to Strapcode, but with slimmer profiled links. Is that too much to ask?! ?


----------



## Matty9003 (Jul 16, 2020)

ben_w said:


> Et voila... SPB197J1 with Strapcode Angus Jubilee bracelet. Not bad, I think.
> 
> View attachment 15790998
> 
> ...


That looks absolutely stunning.


----------



## ben_w (Oct 20, 2019)

Matty9003 said:


> That looks absolutely stunning.


It's all about that dial really. I never really liked blue dial watches (including the previous blue dialed LE Alpinist), but when I saw this one in an Average Bros YouTube video, I knew I had to have it. It's the most impressive, unusual dial they have made since the SARB017, imo.


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

Went to try on some watches and decided to take my Alpinist with me.


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## ben_w (Oct 20, 2019)

Ok, so in the spirit of people sharing drunken / tipsy watch purchases on this website (though somewhat more embarrassing than most): This t-shirt arrived today, ordered after a few drinks last weekend, when I had come across the Alpinist logo in a Google search and my first thought was "I bet I could get that put on a t-shirt" ? I'm sure Seiko would love that there is fan merch being created for them but really I don't care bc I like it, and am now seriously considering realising my more elaborate second design from after I'd already clicked order on this one (bottom pic ?). As drunken online watch-related purchases go, at least it was £10 instead of £1000!



















PS. Put the SARB017 on the bracelet from my new SPB197J1 mountain glacier to take this pic and OMG why have I not been wearing the sarb on this style of bracelet all along?! Perfect for this watch!


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

ben_w said:


> PS. Put the SARB017 on the bracelet from my new SPB197J1 mountain glacier to take this pic and OMG why have I not been wearing the sarb on this style of bracelet all along?! Perfect for this watch!


There is a reason that bracelet is the OEM for Alpinists, has been for years.


----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)

After getting the new G I had to get the old G


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

I'm just going to leave this here...


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

Kev161 said:


> I'm just going to leave this here...
> View attachment 15821221


I would buy the gold Alpinist instantly if they release a full gold oyster that's a perfect match.


----------



## Stelwick (Nov 6, 2020)

Alpinist on new beads of rice from Uncle Seiko. So comfortable!


----------



## BryanUsrey1 (Dec 12, 2020)

Hey! Just bought the 197J1. Not a huge bracelet fan, so I'm looking for some strap ideas. Anybody have any recommendations for colours and styles?


----------



## ben_w (Oct 20, 2019)

BryanUsrey1 said:


> Hey! Just bought the 197J1. Not a huge bracelet fan, so I'm looking for some strap ideas. Anybody have any recommendations for colours and styles?


Good choice! I'm loving mine. But have only worn it on the bracelet so far. I wondered if it might look good on a really dark blue leather though, of the sort of colour Omega does its Constellation on. And pretty sure it would work well with black. Less sure about brown leather though.


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

BryanUsrey1 said:


> Hey! Just bought the 197J1. Not a huge bracelet fan, so I'm looking for some strap ideas. Anybody have any recommendations for colours and styles?











THE CARRIER A2 STRAP


----------



## ben_w (Oct 20, 2019)

BryanUsrey1 said:


> Hey! Just bought the 197J1. Not a huge bracelet fan, so I'm looking for some strap ideas. Anybody have any recommendations for colours and styles?


Here it is on a brown Colareb. I think it brings out the green tones in the dial, where on the bracelet it appears much more blue.


----------



## BryanUsrey1 (Dec 12, 2020)

Very nice straps. My wife is pushing me towards a blueish strap, such as the one shown in the picture, but I do like that Colareb.


----------



## Luftwaffel (Feb 11, 2020)

BryanUsrey1 said:


> Hey! Just bought the 197J1. Not a huge bracelet fan, so I'm looking for some strap ideas. Anybody have any recommendations for colours and styles?


Haveston got the strap you need









Sent fra min CLT-L29 via Tapatalk


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

Decided to put it back on a strap for a change, let's see how long it'll last.


----------



## BryanUsrey1 (Dec 12, 2020)

Thanks for all the strap recommendations. The watch came today, and it's all strapped up. Looking good!


----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)

Joining the party


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Aspartame (Feb 23, 2020)

A few months ago love the green


----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Earth colors










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## fjblair (Apr 24, 2009)

Tone1298 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice. What is that strap? I really like it.


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

fjblair said:


> Very nice. What is that strap? I really like it.


Thanks! Got it from eBay seller Bp_watches_ltd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## composer (Jun 12, 2019)

Alpinist In the wild


----------



## Stelwick (Nov 6, 2020)

From a few days ago - Alpinist on beads of rice bracelet from Uncle Seiko.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😊😷Monday ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Cedyan (May 31, 2018)

Mine on a self made japanese Leder Ogawa cordovan strap:


----------



## maxter (Jan 22, 2015)

Beautiful i want one 😍


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SARB017 on Angus Jubilee today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

I just wish to report that I saw a SARB017 in the wild yesterday. On a Bond NATO. It looked sharp. Better than I would have expected on the NATO. Makes me think maybe I should a) get one for my SARB and b) get mine regulated so that I can trust it again.

I would have said something to the guy who was wearing it but was afraid of the impression it would make on the woman I was having lunch with. I tend to keep my watch nerdiness in the closet


----------



## Stelwick (Nov 6, 2020)

DCOmegafan said:


> I just wish to report that I saw a SARB017 in the wild yesterday. On a Bond NATO. It looked sharp. Better than I would have expected on the NATO. Makes me think maybe I should a) get one for my SARB and b) get mine regulated so that I can trust it again.


I would fall over if I ever saw an Alpinist in the wild!



DCOmegafan said:


> I would have said something to the guy who was wearing it but was afraid of the impression it would make on the woman I was having lunch with. I tend to keep my watch nerdiness in the closet


But what watch were you wearing on your date???? 😆


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

Not a date. And I was wearing a Stowa Antea KS.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Broke out the Alpinist for a while this summer. Don't have action shots, because I don't susally bring my phone for pics. But I did take it to get some coffee..


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Looks immensely better without the cyclops and the [X] logo.


----------



## composer (Jun 12, 2019)

I heard somewhere that the 6R15-D movement has 24 jewels. Even though the dial of the SARB017 says _Diashock_ _23 Jewels_, it would have been too much hassle to reprint the dial with _Diashock 24 Jewels _for a simple jewel addition. Can anybody confirm if the 6R15-D movement actually has a 24 jewel count?


----------



## big man (Apr 19, 2021)

The rotor on this picture from Caliber Corner says 23, so I'm inclined to believe that that's just a rumor or misinformation.


Spoiler


----------



## RedSilver (Aug 26, 2015)

Heh, another wrist shot for the pot! No AR coating unfortunately but still a stunner.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

SARB017 Alpinist on its model-designated D3A7AB bracelet, which is also designed to fit the SARB065



















Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## atcq (Feb 1, 2017)

Somehow conspired to chip/mark the sapphire on mine two days ago (visible in the compass above the 9'o clock position).


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

atcq said:


> Somehow conspired to chip/mark the sapphire on mine two days ago (visible in the compass above the 9'o clock position).
> View attachment 16036508


Must have been a hefty whack! Do you recall doing it? It's the mystery knocked that are the most annoying!


----------



## atcq (Feb 1, 2017)

StephenR said:


> Must have been a hefty whack! Do you recall doing it? It's the mystery knocked that are the most annoying!


I remember knocking it against a corner of the wall in the tube/metro network (I'm in London). Must have been an edge or something.

Quoted approx £90 to replace the sapphire which is OK I think.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SARB017 on a Strapcode Angus Jubilee bracelet.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

atcq said:


> I remember knocking it against a corner of the wall in the tube/metro network (I'm in London). Must have been an edge or something.
> 
> Quoted approx £90 to replace the sapphire which is OK I think.


Yeah sounds about fair. Maybe you can get a new sapphire with AR coating?


----------



## NobruX (Oct 5, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

Smashed the cyclops off my Mountain Glacier.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

pojo1806 said:


> Smashed the cyclops off my Mountain Glacier.
> 
> View attachment 16049803


Looks much better; but out of interest, how did you get it off?


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

pojo1806 said:


> Smashed the cyclops off my Mountain Glacier.
> 
> View attachment 16049803


If almost looks like a real Alpinist now


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

atcq said:


> I remember knocking it against a corner of the wall in the tube/metro network (I'm in London). Must have been an edge or something.
> 
> Quoted approx £90 to replace the sapphire which is OK I think.


Or...

Get yourself a 32mm one of these:








9.6US $ 40% OFF|Watch Glass Sapphire Replacement Flat 2.5mm Thick In Diameters 30mm-39.5mm Transparent Crystal 1pieces - Repair Tools & Kits - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





I've used one of these in a repair, great quality.


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> Looks much better; but out of interest, how did you get it off?


Held a hair dryer to it for 30 seconds then tried scraping it off with a flat knife, rinse and repeat 3 times and boom, slid off.


----------



## ben_w (Oct 20, 2019)

pojo1806 said:


> Held a hair dryer to it for 30 seconds then tried scraping it off with a flat knife, rinse and repeat 3 times and boom, slid off.


They're just glued on?! I had assumed they were somehow formed through manufacturing / grinding away of crystal. This presents a dilemma. Not sure whether to take it off mine. Have never had a major issue with the Cyclops, and it does make the date much more legible, but on the other hand it looks much cleaner without, judging by your pic... How's it running since? I think I'd be worried about the high temperature affecting the movement too.


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

ben_w said:


> They're just glued on?! I had assumed they were somehow formed through manufacturing / grinding away of crystal. This presents a dilemma. Not sure whether to take it off mine. Have never had a major issue with the Cyclops, and it does make the date much more legible, but on the other hand it looks much cleaner without, judging by your pic... How's it running since? I think I'd be worried about the high temperature affecting the movement too.


Nah they are glued on, there is thousands of videos on YouTube of people using mini blow torches and all sorts to melt the glue on all kinds of watches, even Rolex. I figured the hair dryer is the least dangerous way to do it, it's keeping time as usual since I did it so don't think it's made any problems.


----------



## atcq (Feb 1, 2017)

atcq said:


> I remember knocking it against a corner of the wall in the tube/metro network (I'm in London). Must have been an edge or something.
> 
> Quoted approx £90 to replace the sapphire which is OK I think.


So I stuck it in a drawer for a week and its back on my wrist. Turns out whatever mark I was talking about has wondrously disappeared. I actually have no idea what has happened. My wife has confirmed my eyes do not deceive me and we both genuinely saw and felt a chip in the crystal.

Feeling very good..


----------



## composer (Jun 12, 2019)

My SARB017 is approaching two years since I bought it new. Should I check the water resistance, or wait for ca. three years from now when I get it serviced? Anybody got water intrusion from normal use (excluding leaving the crown open, etc.)?


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

composer said:


> My SARB017 is approaching two years since I bought it new. Should I check the water resistance, or wait for ca. three years from now when I get it serviced? Anybody got water intrusion from normal use (excluding leaving the crown open, etc.)?


Unless you've got a reason to be concerned (other than paranoia!) I don't think that's necessary. Mine was tested when I took it in for a service at 7 years, in that time I had the back off a dozen times when I was regulating it chasing optimal timekeeping, just using a rubber ball to tighten three case back. If you haven't opened it up, I think there's definitely no reason to worry.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Again with the Alpinist on its model-designated Seiko D3A7AB bracelet










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

My SARB017&#8230;









First time in a long time since I've worn this guy


----------



## bnelson293 (Jan 21, 2021)

Wow - maybe you’ve described it in another thread that I haven’t seen, but how did you decide on all the modding choices? Is it the same movement that came stock but tilted to display the date at 4:30?


----------



## rc2300156 (Aug 22, 2012)

composer said:


> My SARB017 is approaching two years since I bought it new. Should I check the water resistance, or wait for ca. three years from now when I get it serviced? Anybody got water intrusion from normal use (excluding leaving the crown open, etc.)?


What's the reason you believe the 017 will lose its water resistance in 02 years only? Why do you intend to service your watch in 03 years?? What's the rationale?


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

bnelson293 said:


> Wow - maybe you've described it in another thread that I haven't seen, but how did you decide on all the modding choices? Is it the same movement that came stock but tilted to display the date at 4:30?


Just a simple dial and hand swap.


----------



## bnelson293 (Jan 21, 2021)

I see, thanks. I guess that must mean that the cut out for the date wheel can be anywhere on the dial (as long as you’re OK with it appearing at an angle), and doesn’t require any adjustment of the movement. Seems obvious now that I think about it, but I’m slow sometimes!


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

Finally joined the club, thanks to my wife and our 20th anniversary. Utterly delighted.
















Instagram: @vta_watch


----------



## composer (Jun 12, 2019)

larand said:


> Finally joined the club, thanks to my wife and our 20th anniversary. Utterly delighted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats. Love those strap choices.


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

larand said:


> Finally joined the club, thanks to my wife and our 20th anniversary. Utterly delighted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations! I really like your woven strap, do you know where it's from, or was it part of the gift deal?


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

StephenR said:


> Congratulations! I really like your woven strap, do you know where it's from, or was it part of the gift deal?


Thanks!

I knew the watch was coming, so I ordered it ahead of time. It's a Chevron strap from Crown and Buckle in the Harvest colorway. I'm a big fan of the Chevron straps, especially in hot weather.

Instagram: @vta_watch


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

larand said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I knew the watch was coming, so I ordered it ahead of time. It's a Chevron strap from Crown and Buckle in the Harvest colorway. I'm a big fan of the Chevron straps, especially in hot weather.
> 
> Instagram: @vta_watch


Wow, I wouldn't have picked that, the 'Harvest' looks so much lighter on their website than it does in your pic, perfect combo!


----------



## stamonkey (Jan 1, 2015)

Back on the wrist after spending an extended stay in my watch box.


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Andybob0101 (Sep 15, 2021)

stamonkey said:


> Back on the wrist after spending an extended stay in my watch box.


What strap is that? Been looking for one similar. Looks great!


----------



## atcq (Feb 1, 2017)

Thought this would be interesting - Darlena Woodland strap after 3 years use and no treatment (in the sea included) versus the darker new version of the same strap.

Love this strap for the Alpinist, which in case you can't tell is used often and everywhere.


----------



## stamonkey (Jan 1, 2015)

Andybob0101 said:


> What strap is that? Been looking for one similar. Looks great!


Thanks, it's a ColaReb strap. I'm pretty sure it's the Siena model in dark brown. I've tried the Alpinist on a variety of straps and bracelets, but I think it looks best on a brown leather.


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

Took my Alpinist out for a spin









Sent from my AC2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Alpinist paired with its Seiko D3A7AB oyster strap










Jan Raymund @ instagram.com/janwatch3s


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Tone1298 said:


> View attachment 16169666
> View attachment 16169667


I still love that bund! I looked up the seeker you got yours from a while back but their prices were a bit being what I was willing to pay at the time, everyone you post it up I think I need to revisit that store!


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

So, I’ve been thinking, and would like another opinion… my SARB has been my main watch for a good eight years now. It was bought for a significant occasion, has earned many battle-scars and definitely isn’t leaving my collection anytime soon. All its heritage and hype aside, it has definitely cemented itself in as ‘my watch’.

I’ve picked up the occasional new watch to try out, but even the ones I enjoyed left me rushing to get home at the end of the day so I could ‘slip into something more comfortable’ (I’m still talking about the Alpinist here). I recently picked up a SARX which I actually am enjoying a whole lot more than I had expected, and it compliments the SARB beautifully. The problem I now have, is that on some occasions I’ll stick with the SARX a few days and need to ‘reboot’ the Alpinist, which isn’t hard and I’m sure people with large collections that they rotate are used to this, but it’s got me thinking… would it be a dumb idea to upgrade a SARB017 to a 6R35? 

I had this watch serviced last year (look back in this thread and you can read what a debacle that was!) so it’s running strong for the next seven or so years at least. Right now the 6R35 is a relatively new movement, so in that time I’d imagine another iteration or two of the may be released (they’re currently on the ‘B’ model I believe?). So let’s say, hypothetically, if at some point in the future you could pick up a new 6R35 for less than the cost of a service, then have it installed for not much more, or even DIY… would you? Why/Why not?


----------



## MeapSecurity (Aug 1, 2020)

StephenR said:


> So, I’ve been thinking, and would like another opinion… my SARB has been my main watch for a good eight years now. It was bought for a significant occasion, has earned many battle-scars and definitely isn’t leaving my collection anytime soon. All its heritage and hype aside, it has definitely cemented itself in as ‘my watch’.
> 
> I’ve picked up the occasional new watch to try out, but even the ones I enjoyed left me rushing to get home at the end of the day so I could ‘slip into something more comfortable’ (I’m still talking about the Alpinist here). I recently picked up a SARX which I actually am enjoying a whole lot more than I had expected, and it compliments the SARB beautifully. The problem I now have, is that on some occasions I’ll stick with the SARX a few days and need to ‘reboot’ the Alpinist, which isn’t hard and I’m sure people with large collections that they rotate are used to this, but it’s got me thinking… would it be a dumb idea to upgrade a SARB017 to a 6R35?
> 
> I had this watch serviced last year (look back in this thread and you can read what a debacle that was!) so it’s running strong for the next seven or so years at least. Right now the 6R35 is a relatively new movement, so in that time I’d imagine another iteration or two of the may be released (they’re currently on the ‘B’ model I believe?). So let’s say, hypothetically, if at some point in the future you could pick up a new 6R35 for less than the cost of a service, then have it installed for not much more, or even DIY… would you? Why/Why not?


Well if its less than the service there’s no reason not to. Being that it’s seikos flagship auto movement ( besides grand seiko) chances are it will be very hard to source and will likely cost a lot of money. The only noticeable upgrade will be the power reserve. If it’s something you care about than it will be worth it. Being that you wear it frequently, it wouldn’t be much use. If it was me, I’d only get it if it was cheaper than a service. 

Also, do you have any recommendations for a strap? I’m debating getting the m0tz oem bracelet.


----------



## Stelwick (Nov 6, 2020)

MeapSecurity said:


> Also, do you have any recommendations for a strap? I’m debating getting the m0tz oem bracelet.


I like mine on the Uncle Seiko beads of rice.


----------



## MeapSecurity (Aug 1, 2020)

Stelwick said:


> I like mine on the Uncle Seiko beads of rice.
> View attachment 16179561


That does look fantastic. I decided to just get a colareb strap since I don’t feel like spending too much and I like how it looks on a dark leather strap.


----------



## Stelwick (Nov 6, 2020)

MeapSecurity said:


> That does look fantastic. I decided to just get a colareb strap since I don’t feel like spending too much and I like how it looks on a dark leather strap.


I've also enjoyed mine on this yellow/ocher leather strap from ColaReb. Really brings out the indeces.


----------



## MeapSecurity (Aug 1, 2020)

Stelwick said:


> I've also enjoyed mine on this yellow/ocher leather strap from ColaReb. Really brings out the indeces.
> View attachment 16179568


How’s the quality? I got the dark brown siena since someone posted it on this thread and it looked very nice.


----------



## Stelwick (Nov 6, 2020)

MeapSecurity said:


> How’s the quality? I got the dark brown siena since someone posted it on this thread and it looked very nice.


It's top notch. Breaks in almost immediately. You'll love it.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SARB017 on Strapcode Angus Jubilee. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rc2300156 (Aug 22, 2012)

New strap 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

Tone1298 said:


> View attachment 16169666
> View attachment 16169667


Bund works well for this watch. I might just have to go for this option.


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

DCOmegafan said:


> Bund works well for this watch. I might just have to go for this option.


Thanks! I really like it. 
Post some pics when you do!


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

rc2300156 said:


> New strap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice! Where’d you get it?


----------



## rc2300156 (Aug 22, 2012)

Tone1298 said:


> Looks nice! Where’d you get it?


This one: Merriott Quick-Release Milanese Mesh Stainless Steel Watch Strap


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## blr (Aug 29, 2012)

StephenR said:


> So, I’ve been thinking, and would like another opinion… my SARB has been my main watch for a good eight years now. It was bought for a significant occasion, has earned many battle-scars and definitely isn’t leaving my collection anytime soon. All its heritage and hype aside, it has definitely cemented itself in as ‘my watch’.
> 
> I’ve picked up the occasional new watch to try out, but even the ones I enjoyed left me rushing to get home at the end of the day so I could ‘slip into something more comfortable’ (I’m still talking about the Alpinist here). I recently picked up a SARX which I actually am enjoying a whole lot more than I had expected, and it compliments the SARB beautifully. The problem I now have, is that on some occasions I’ll stick with the SARX a few days and need to ‘reboot’ the Alpinist, which isn’t hard and I’m sure people with large collections that they rotate are used to this, but it’s got me thinking… would it be a dumb idea to upgrade a SARB017 to a 6R35?
> 
> I had this watch serviced last year (look back in this thread and you can read what a debacle that was!) so it’s running strong for the next seven or so years at least. Right now the 6R35 is a relatively new movement, so in that time I’d imagine another iteration or two of the may be released (they’re currently on the ‘B’ model I believe?). So let’s say, hypothetically, if at some point in the future you could pick up a new 6R35 for less than the cost of a service, then have it installed for not much more, or even DIY… would you? Why/Why not?


Why not just get a winder box?


----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)

My Alpinist, also about 7-8 years old is showing signs of age with the movement. It is running almost 30 seconds slow now. I will most likely replace the movement with a new 6R35 if it's a drop in fitment with no modifications, otherwise a new 6R15. Reason, my watchmaker said it would cost almost the same, maybe even less if we just replace the movement. I am fine with this.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

KogKiller said:


> My Alpinist, also about 7-8 years old is showing signs of age with the movement. It is running almost 30 seconds slow now. I will most likely replace the movement with a new 6R35 if it's a drop in fitment with no modifications, otherwise a new 6R15. Reason, my watchmaker said it would cost almost the same, maybe even less if we just replace the movement. I am fine with this.


Not a dumb idea… I just had a quick look online, I can get an NE15 for $220, a service though the Seiko Boutique costs $240 (AUD)


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

StephenR said:


> So, I’ve been thinking, and would like another opinion… my SARB has been my main watch for a good eight years now. It was bought for a significant occasion, has earned many battle-scars and definitely isn’t leaving my collection anytime soon. All its heritage and hype aside, it has definitely cemented itself in as ‘my watch’.
> 
> I’ve picked up the occasional new watch to try out, but even the ones I enjoyed left me rushing to get home at the end of the day so I could ‘slip into something more comfortable’ (I’m still talking about the Alpinist here). I recently picked up a SARX which I actually am enjoying a whole lot more than I had expected, and it compliments the SARB beautifully. The problem I now have, is that on some occasions I’ll stick with the SARX a few days and need to ‘reboot’ the Alpinist, which isn’t hard and I’m sure people with large collections that they rotate are used to this, but it’s got me thinking… would it be a dumb idea to upgrade a SARB017 to a 6R35?
> 
> I had this watch serviced last year (look back in this thread and you can read what a debacle that was!) so it’s running strong for the next seven or so years at least. Right now the 6R35 is a relatively new movement, so in that time I’d imagine another iteration or two of the may be released (they’re currently on the ‘B’ model I believe?). So let’s say, hypothetically, if at some point in the future you could pick up a new 6R35 for less than the cost of a service, then have it installed for not much more, or even DIY… would you? Why/Why not?



I agree with the poster above- the only real improvement is the power reserve.
IF you can score a new 6Rxx then it would not me much trouble to do a movement swap. But, as someone who switches a lot of watches, it does not hurt to let it wind down and reboot it. How long does it take from your day? 2 or 3 minutes total? I use those few minutes to remind myself to slow down and enjoy the little things. Sometimes it is resetting the automatics, some days winding up the manual watches and resetting the time... And in the process smiling at the stories they hold.
Less wear and tear if it is not running 24/7. Should last longer between services as well. 
Whatever you choose going forward-- you have already made great choices! I've said it before on here-- the SARB017 is one of those few watches that give the original Explorer a run for it's money when it comes to wearability and usability and beat-up-ability.


----------



## coconutpolygon (Jul 27, 2021)

Recently had to get my Alpinist repaired due to the bezel popping off the case, the white gasket thing looked like it just wore away? Not even sure how that happened, I guess it is an "old" watch now. Thankfully the only damage it did to the dial was slightly scratching the applied Seiko logo, which is noticeable in some light but not a deal breaker, almost like a battle scar 😅.

Sent it to Seiko UK to get it repaired/serviced (they replaced the gasket and the movement) - I would have done it myself but I couldn't find a replacement gasket anywhere online. Now it's on the newer version of the uncle seiko president bracelet (the newer one has slightly different links and now has solid end links). I still love the watch but thinking about selling it since it doesn't get as much wrist time as it once did.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SARB017 on Strapcode Angus Jubilee again today! 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

Mine on the US jub


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

On a green NATO with gold hardware, adds something ‘special’ to a day of yard work.


----------



## munizfire (Oct 25, 2018)

Really hoping to get one soon.

I will definitely look here for bracelet/strap inspirations.


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

On a paratrooper strap, comfy!


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

My Alpinist has ben on the same bracelet for a couple years now.. and it will be back n there soon enough. But this has been a cold winter. and all that metal is making my whole left hand and forearm cold. 
So I looked again at the Vario site and got one MORE of their leather bund straps. This time the 20mm green.
WOW it fits so well Im gonna leave this one on till I can get some nice summer fishing on it and break it in to my wrist. 

But for now a little Seiko in the low winter sunlight on a nice Saturday walk at -25ºF (-32C)


----------



## big man (Apr 19, 2021)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> My Alpinist has ben on the same bracelet for a couple years now.. and it will be back n there soon enough. But this has been a cold winter. and all that metal is making my whole left hand and forearm cold.
> So I looked again at the Vario site and got one MORE of their leather bund straps. This time the 20mm green.
> WOW it fits so well Im gonna leave this one on till I can get some nice summer fishing on it and break it in to my wrist.
> 
> But for now a little Seiko in the low winter sunlight on a nice Saturday walk at -25ºF (-32C)


Looks good! How's the build quality?


----------



## Walbourg (Dec 20, 2019)

Damn, the SARB017 just looks sooo good. Sold mine last summer, it was just a bit too big for a comfortable wear for me. Still love the design though. Nice photos, everybody!


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

big man said:


> Looks good! How's the build quality?


These are really well made. Soft, but not super soft, they will take only a little breaking in. (unlike the OG SARB 17 strap which is NOT soft at all). Comfortable. 3 holes left on my 7.5 inch (19cm) wrist.


----------



## coconutpolygon (Jul 27, 2021)

Does anyone know how to take the movement out of the SARB017 case?

Since I got mine serviced I noticed the hands aren't aligned correctly, as well as the little scratch on the logo. So I figured if I'm going to open it up to re-set the hands I may as well swap the dial, too. I found one on eBay but I am not 100% sure how to take the movement out of the case because of the compass bezel thing in the way. Anyone had any luck with this? thanks!


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

coconutpolygon said:


> Does anyone know how to take the movement out of the SARB017 case?
> 
> Since I got mine serviced I noticed the hands aren't aligned correctly, as well as the little scratch on the logo. So I figured if I'm going to open it up to re-set the hands I may as well swap the dial, too. I found one on eBay but I am not 100% sure how to take the movement out of the case because of the compass bezel thing in the way. Anyone had any luck with this? thanks!


I’d be taking it back to the place you got it serviced, let them deal with that (actually had to do that myself with my Alpinist, Seiko repaired it TWICE more after they serviced it!)


----------



## coconutpolygon (Jul 27, 2021)

StephenR said:


> I’d be taking it back to the place you got it serviced, let them deal with that (actually had to do that myself with my Alpinist, Seiko repaired it TWICE more after they serviced it!)


Yeah it was Seiko UK that did it. I could ask them, but it was months ago and I wasn't bothered with it at the time but it's grown to annoy me because it's like 3 minutes out. I have all the tools to do it properly myself, but I just need to figure out how to actually take the thing out of the case 😅 since the compass turning crown thing is in the way. I was hoping someone here might have done it before to shed some light on how to take it out of the case.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

coconutpolygon said:


> Yeah it was Seiko UK that did it. I could ask them, but it was months ago and I wasn't bothered with it at the time but it's grown to annoy me because it's like 3 minutes out. I have all the tools to do it properly myself, but I just need to figure out how to actually take the thing out of the case  since the compass turning crown thing is in the way. I was hoping someone here might have done it before to shed some light on how to take it out of the case.


Yeah I get it, always satisfying to sort these little things yourself. Here in Aus, the Seiko Boutique has a 12 month warranty on their service & repairs, I think it was about 4 months after the initial service that I returned mine (it was a winding issue, took me a while of tracking the time, then Covid hit etc) no issues at all (…other than then needing to go back again because they left a thumb-print inside the crystal ). Like you, that was something g I could fix myself, but I knew I wouldn’t have confidence in the WR after that, and since it’s my all-day/every-day watch up here in the mountains, that’s pretty important to me…

My story aside, I have seen a video online of one being taken apart, the compass bezel didn’t seem to cause a huge issue from memory, have a Google-around, it’s probably still out there.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

StephenR said:


> Yeah I get it, always satisfying to sort these little things yourself. Here in Aus, the Seiko Boutique has a 12 month warranty on their service & repairs, I think it was about 4 months after the initial service that I returned mine (it was a winding issue, took me a while of tracking the time, then Covid hit etc) no issues at all (…other than then needing to go back again because they left a thumb-print inside the crystal ). Like you, that was something g I could fix myself, but I knew I wouldn’t have confidence in the WR after that, and since it’s my all-day/every-day watch up here in the mountains, that’s pretty important to me…
> 
> My story aside, I have seen a video online of one being taken apart, the compass bezel didn’t seem to cause a huge issue from memory, have a Google-around, it’s probably still out there.


 I don't think it is necessary to take ou the bezel to dump out the movement. 
My guess is remove the spacing ring screws and the ring & movement should fall out.

If my memory serves the rotating ring is part of the case, not part of the movement.

Good luck!


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> I don't think it is necessary to take ou the bezel to dump out the movement.
> My guess is remove the spacing ring screws and the ring & movement should fall out.
> 
> If my memory serves the rotating ring is part of the case, not part of the movement.
> ...


That does sound familiar…


----------



## jbart (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## munizfire (Oct 25, 2018)

Silly question, hope some of you know the answer.

Is the hands & indices plating closer to 18k or 24k gold?


----------



## rc2300156 (Aug 22, 2012)

munizfire said:


> Silly question, hope some of you know the answer.
> 
> Is the hands & indices plating closer to 18k or 24k gold?


I don’t think so


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

munizfire said:


> Silly question, hope some of you know the answer.
> 
> Is the hands & indices plating closer to 18k or 24k gold?


In appearance? I’d say 18k. In composition? Most likely neither, remember the indices are just pressed, and Seiko uses an extra marker on the dial when you’ve got real gold indices etc.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

coconutpolygon said:


> Does anyone know how to take the movement out of the SARB017 case?
> 
> Since I got mine serviced I noticed the hands aren't aligned correctly, as well as the little scratch on the logo. So I figured if I'm going to open it up to re-set the hands I may as well swap the dial, too. I found one on eBay but I am not 100% sure how to take the movement out of the case because of the compass bezel thing in the way. Anyone had any luck with this? thanks!


Just coming back around to this, I found that article I was thinking of, clearly shows how the bezel is installed. Hope this helps 









Seiko SARB Alpinist 6R15


A quick look during the service of a 6R15 movement featured in the Alpinist modela from Seiko.



www.welwynwatches.co.uk


----------



## munizfire (Oct 25, 2018)

StephenR said:


> In appearance? I’d say 18k. In composition? Most likely neither, remember the indices are just pressed, and Seiko uses an extra marker on the dial when you’ve got real gold indices etc.


Yes
Was asking in terms of appearance. Should've specified.

Thanks!


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

munizfire said:


> Yes
> Was asking in terms of appearance. Should've specified.
> 
> Thanks!


Ok cool, yeah probably 18, but the green and silver surrounding them bring out a real richness to the gold colour.


----------



## munizfire (Oct 25, 2018)

Oh yes!
It is gorgeous.

I was asking because I'm about to experiment with paints in a strap for mine. Hoping it turns out well


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

munizfire said:


> Oh yes!
> It is gorgeous.
> 
> I was asking because I'm about to experiment with paints in a strap for mine. Hoping it turns out well


Interesting, keep us posted!


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Saturday SARB017-day


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

Alpinist on olive strap










Sent from my AC2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

All your Alpinist are so shiny! I think I’m going to need to remove and polish my bezel!


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

Instagram: @vta_watch


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

larand said:


> Instagram: @vta_watch


What bracelet is this?


----------



## jbart (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

Tone1298 said:


> What bracelet is this?


It's the Forstner Komfit bracelet (wide version).

The Komfit 



Instagram: @vta_watch


----------



## NobruX (Oct 5, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

Happy Saturday









Sent from my AC2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## munizfire (Oct 25, 2018)




----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

munizfire said:


>


At home


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Green day


----------



## Jwon (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## lugia4000 (Sep 7, 2019)

Hello everyone, I have a Sarb017 as a dressier option, compared to my bb58 and explorer 1, but the stock strap is awful in terms of comfort and I had another cheap grey strap from Amazon as a backup.

I decided to get the beads of rice bracelet from uncle seiko. I bought half links from him in the past and they worked quite well to solve the bb58 sizing issue.

It cost me almost 100€ from the UK website due to import taxes so I expect the bracelet to be pretty good.

Unfortunately it really didn’t live up to expectations but maybe I’m nitpicking on a “cheap” bracelet perhaps?

Anyway the bracelet has some problems. The first one is that the end links don’t have a tight fit on the watch. It’s not coming off but you can see there is a gap in the pictures, which causes hairs to get stuck in there. It was also a pain to insert the end links especially at the 6 o clock position. Clasp came slightly scratched at well.

Resizing the bracelet was not a problem at all and it looks good indeed on the alpinist. Only 3 microadjusts but there is more than enough links to size it properly.

The bracelet has been overall a hair puller so far
and I don’t feel it’s the best comfortable option for this watch.

Overall for about 100 euro I expected more but at least it looks good I guess.


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## ajohnston78 (9 mo ago)




----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

ajohnston78 said:


> View attachment 16553420


That’s one of my favourite combos with this watch, I once went a whole year wearing this combination every day… the strap needed a good clean at the end of that year!


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Looking through all the pics in this thread, everyone’s (well, most) Alpinists look in great shape! I can handle that mine has some war wounds, it’s been my daily grind/beater/outdoorser for the past nine years, and considering some of the hits it’s taken, I think it’s doing very well.

HOWEVER, the one thing which irks me, and I think I mentioned this a few years ago, is the way the red on the inner bezel has faded, while everyone else’s still look amazing! I noticed a few years back (actually maybe five? I’d need to read back through this thread…) that it had slightly faded to a dark orange, rather than the true red or used to be, now they pass as a light olive green… yes, it’s part of the character, but, if I ever found a replacement bezel, I’d swap it out SO fast!

Anyone else notice this on theirs?


----------



## composer (Jun 12, 2019)

StephenR said:


> HOWEVER, the one thing which irks me, and I think I mentioned this a few years ago, is the way the red on the inner bezel has faded, while everyone else’s still look amazing!


You mean the red/orange on the "N"? If you're referring to that, it does look very faded and light colored on yours. Have you left it in the sun non-stop all these years? 😛. Looks semi-vintage now. I dig it


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Strap monster


----------



## Psudonim (11 mo ago)

Whiskey colour Has no bounds strap


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

composer said:


> You mean the red/orange on the "N"? If you're referring to that, it does look very faded and light colored on yours. Have you left it in the sun non-stop all these years? . Looks semi-vintage now. I dig it


Yes, the three red ‘N’s, used to add a nice pop of contrast.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

StephenR said:


> Yes, the three red ‘N’s, used to add a nice pop of contrast.





StephenR said:


> Looking through all the pics in this thread, everyone’s (well, most) Alpinists look in great shape! I can handle that mine has some war wounds, it’s been my daily grind/beater/outdoorser for the past nine years, and considering some of the hits it’s taken, I think it’s doing very well.
> 
> HOWEVER, the one thing which irks me, and I think I mentioned this a few years ago, is the way the red on the inner bezel has faded, while everyone else’s still look amazing! I noticed a few years back (actually maybe five? I’d need to read back through this thread…) that it had slightly faded to a dark orange, rather than the true red or used to be, now they pass as a light olive green… yes, it’s part of the character, but, if I ever found a replacement bezel, I’d swap it out SO fast!
> 
> Anyone else notice this on theirs?


At one point i know there was a website that sold these bezel replacements. I dont have tge part number or site on my fone. Ill have to get back to you with the info in a couple weeks when I get back from my Hawaiin vacation.


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> At one point i know there was a website that sold these bezel replacements. I dont have tge part number or site on my fone. Ill have to get back to you with the info in a couple weeks when I get back from my Hawaiin vacation.


That would be great if you don’t mind. I’ll be changing the crystal at some point, so a good opportunity to freshen up the bezel at the same time.


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

StephenR said:


> That would be great if you don’t mind. I’ll be changing the crystal at some point, so a good opportunity to freshen up the bezel at the same time.


Interested in the crystal replacement. Getting one with AR because that’s something I’ll have to consider at some point.


----------



## coconutpolygon (Jul 27, 2021)

Saswatch said:


> Interested in the crystal replacement. Getting one with AR because that’s something I’ll have to consider at some point.


Same actually I’d love to swap the crystal and bezel out, I couldn’t find any online though


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

StephenR said:


> Looking through all the pics in this thread, everyone’s (well, most) Alpinists look in great shape! I can handle that mine has some war wounds, it’s been my daily grind/beater/outdoorser for the past nine years, and considering some of the hits it’s taken, I think it’s doing very well.
> 
> HOWEVER, the one thing which irks me, and I think I mentioned this a few years ago, is the way the red on the inner bezel has faded, while everyone else’s still look amazing! I noticed a few years back (actually maybe five? I’d need to read back through this thread…) that it had slightly faded to a dark orange, rather than the true red or used to be, now they pass as a light olive green… yes, it’s part of the character, but, if I ever found a replacement bezel, I’d swap it out SO fast!
> 
> Anyone else notice this on theirs?


I started taking care of mine a bit more when I read about yours fading 😅


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Kev161 said:


> I started taking care of mine a bit more when I read about yours fading


Yeah? Not sure what could be done really, yes mine’s been used pretty hard, but nothing unusual… even when in the harsh Aussie sun it’s usually tucked under long sleeves, so it’s not like I’ve left it on the roof of the car out on the desert or anything


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

StephenR said:


> Yeah? Not sure what could be done really, yes mine’s been used pretty hard, but nothing unusual… even when in the harsh Aussie sun it’s usually tucked under long sleeves, so it’s not like I’ve left it on the roof of the car out on the desert or anything


😂 😂😂
Here, I found the replacement for ya!
Seiko 84330976 Dial Ring SARB017 Diashock


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Saswatch said:


> Interested in the crystal replacement. Getting one with AR because that’s something I’ll have to consider at some point.


Yes partly for AR (it hasn’t actually been an issue to be honest, in the cases where there’s glare on the crystal, that same light is usually on the hands which helps them cut through), partly for a slightly domed crystal. Just pruning and refining my collection and realised that, with a domed crystal my Alpinist would fill the spot of (yet) another watch which I could then sell off.



coconutpolygon said:


> Same actually I’d love to swap the crystal and bezel out, I couldn’t find any online though


I’ve bought several crystals, both mineral and sapphire, through a seller on Aliexpress called “MF Watch Glass Store”, they’ve all been exactly the same quality as OEM crystals I’ve had, but at a fraction of the cost (average $30 AUD for sapphire).

I’ve got them making up a custom crystal at the moment, 32x2mm, single dome, AR on both sides. Should kill ANY glare, and the lower profile should fit the vintage/field/explorer aesthetic more than some of the giant top-hat crystal conversions I’ve seen.


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## GregB (Dec 6, 2008)

Very close to picking up a new SPB121. I know it isn’t the SARB17, but thought I’d post here. It was the SARB17 that caught my eye years ago and I may finally join the club.

Mods - please move or delete post if not appropriate here.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Kev161 said:


> Here, I found the replacement for ya!
> Seiko 84330976 Dial Ring SARB017 Diashock


How did I miss your post, thank you!


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

StephenR said:


> How did I miss your post, thank you!


I figured you must've missed it but would eventually find it. 😄


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## GregB (Dec 6, 2008)

Tone1298 - Which strap is that?


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

GregB said:


> Tone1298 - Which strap is that?


It’s the Geckota Kirkstead in brushed finish.


----------



## GregB (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanx!


----------



## John_Frum (Jul 18, 2015)

StephenR said:


> Just coming back around to this, I found that article I was thinking of, clearly shows how the bezel is installed. Hope this helps
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great article. Always wondered how the bezel crown worked and its water resistance. The photo of the gearing system shows it clearly.


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

StephenR said:


> Just coming back around to this, I found that article I was thinking of, clearly shows how the bezel is installed. Hope this helps
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For such a nice looking iconic watch some of those details are nasty. The plastic bezel rotation mechanism and stamped dial 🤮 I know these weren't exactly the most expensive watches for most of their life but still. Wonder what else they have managed to cut costs on with the newest models because the bezels have worse tolerances. Maybe saved money on a few less teeth in the plastic gears.


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

StephenR said:


> Just coming back around to this, I found that article I was thinking of, clearly shows how the bezel is installed. Hope this helps
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a slot on the case or just a shadow?








Would be neat to see a way to add some friction to the bezel rotating crown.


----------



## Geequ (Oct 21, 2019)

munizfire said:


>


Nice combo, mind if I ask what bracelet you have on it?


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Saswatch said:


> Is that a slot on the case or just a shadow?
> View attachment 16724143
> 
> Would be neat to see a way to add some friction to the bezel rotating crown.


I think that’s just the reflection of the gears looking odd because the the curve in the case.

Re friction, maybe a shim behind the spring washer? I might have a play with that when I replace the bezel in mine.


----------



## jkingrph (Feb 6, 2018)

I placed an order this morning for this one, and a gold Strapcode bracelet for it.
SEIKO Prospex Alpinist SPB210 Automatic Green Dial | eBay


----------



## munizfire (Oct 25, 2018)

Geequ said:


> Nice combo, mind if I ask what bracelet you have on it?


Thanks!
It's a Strapcode Super-O Boyer (Oyster Bracelet)


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Shady spot with a view of Diablo Lake down below.


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## GregB (Dec 6, 2008)

I’m enjoying my new SPB121 and am pleasantly surprised by how many different looks the watch works with. And not just works but enhances. I wasn’t expecting that since it’s green and “green doesn’t go with anything.” 

I’m also finding that it wears smaller to be a plus. Wrist presence is fine and the second crown really adds to the look yet it’s understated and elegant enough to dress up. I got black and brown quick release straps and have a metal quick release on the way.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

SARB017 on its model-designated D3A7AB bracelet










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Time to put the billy on and have a cuppa!


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Can this thread welcome 6R35 alpinist?


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

sblantipodi said:


> Can this thread welcome 6R35 alpinist?


Oooohh, you’re gonna open _that_ can of worms are you?!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 21, 2019)

I've had my Alpinist since 2016 now and have gone through dozens of different strap and bezel options. Now I've landed on the two-tone jubilee from strap code and I love the look, but I can't help but wish that the bezel on the 017 was gold as well! I feel it would perfect the overall blend of gold and steel. Does anyone know if the gold bezel for the new alpinists would fit my old one? Or if it would be worth getting it plated? My watchmaker said he couldn't recommend plating it as it would flake off, but I see someone already plated their entire watch on here, how did that hold up? Thanks!


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SARB017 on Strapcode Angus Jubilee today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rc2300156 (Aug 22, 2012)

Tone1298 said:


> View attachment 16877765


You inspired me today 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

I hadn’t worn mine in quite some time, but I’ve had it on the last few days now. 2011 - I can’t believe it’s over 10 years old already.


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Kev161 said:


> View attachment 16891720


I like your strap!


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

StephenR said:


> I like your strap!


Thank you!
I got a couple straps from CNS and I think they look great.
Deluxe Strap Desert
Deluxe Strap Tonga


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Broke out the Alpinist for a while this summer. Don't have action shots, because I don't susally bring my phone for pics. But I did take it to get some coffee..
> 
> View attachment 16017952


Beautiful pairing! May I ask where I can get one?


----------



## mdss68 (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

yoginasser said:


> Beautiful pairing! May I ask where I can get one?


The bracelet or the Toyota & coffee??

The bracelet is a combination of 2 Seiko Solar bracelets. They are dirt cheap on FleaBay and have 20mm lugs that fit. Somewhere back in this forum are the complete specs. End links off one watch and the rest of the bracelet off another. Just what I happened to have. 
Bought the Seiko Solar off eBay, took thebracelet, put a new crystal and polished the case and re-sold the wathc head on another strap for what I paid.
Looks for ones wiht a 20mm lug width and the bracelet you want. It's sooo close it works. Sure it's hollow links and rattly- but so were Rolex for the longest time, and it's comfortable as heck.


----------



## Dunzdeck (Aug 13, 2014)

Alpinist in the Alps - where else?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Dunzdeck said:


> Alpinist in the Alps - where else?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



For a bit of contrast, this is mountain life in Australia in Spring:


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> The bracelet or the Toyota & coffee??
> 
> The bracelet is a combination of 2 Seiko Solar bracelets. They are dirt cheap on FleaBay and have 20mm lugs that fit. Somewhere back in this forum are the complete specs. End links off one watch and the rest of the bracelet off another. Just what I happened to have.
> Bought the Seiko Solar off eBay, took thebracelet, put a new crystal and polished the case and re-sold the wathc head on another strap for what I paid.
> Looks for ones wiht a 20mm lug width and the bracelet you want. It's sooo close it works. Sure it's hollow links and rattly- but so were Rolex for the longest time, and it's comfortable as heck.


I was referring to the bracelet but good on you for the Toyota and coffee!





  








SNE047 bracelet on SARB017




__
yoginasser


__
4 mo ago








I pulled the trigger on a new SNE047 for under $100 and My jeweler managed to get its bracelet on there reasonably well to were it doesn't rattle. Still with a small margin between the center of the end links and the case but not more than what would be expected from a vintage Rolex as you would say. Thank you for posting your pics and the inspiration! I love this combo and the OEM feel. One of my gripes about some of the more expensive aftermarket bracelets is that their heft though associated with "quality" make me feel that the band is wearing the watch rather than the watch wearing the band.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## composer (Jun 12, 2019)

yoginasser said:


> One of my gripes about some of the more expensive aftermarket bracelets is that their heft though associated with "quality" make me feel that the band is wearing the watch rather than the watch wearing the band.


This.


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

yoginasser said:


> I was referring to the bracelet but good on you for the Toyota and coffee!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup. My feelings EXACTLY! It truly does have that Vintage Rolex feel- and theough "jangly" the bracelet has a lot more flex than those heavy solid ones would, making it much more comfortable!


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Went spearfishin for whitefish in the dark with a lantern. No pics of that cuz..... well ..... IT WAS DARK!!!
Shoved the spear a little too far and dunked my watch. But No worries- it's the Alpinist!

The youngest had us an awesome campfire when we got back I got out of our waders.
So I hadda take a few lume shots by the fire with our snack. Just what an 11, 8, 55 year old boys love--- BUGS!

Oh and I have had it on the Vario forest green bund strap all summer- Great fit and super comfortable.


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Yup. My feelings EXACTLY! It truly does have that Vintage Rolex feel- and theough "jangly" the bracelet has a lot more flex than those heavy solid ones would, making it much more comfortable!


Mine doesn't make any noise but I've only had it for a day. Are your links folded? I've seen at least one bracelet on eBay that resembles this style with folded links. Mine are solid with the exception of the end links being hollow.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

yoginasser said:


> Mine doesn't make any noise but I've only had it for a day. Are your links folded? I've seen at least one bracelet on eBay that resembles this style with folded links. Mine are solid with the exception of the end links being hollow.


Mine are folded, but they look solid. Either way- I hope you enjoy and it jut gets more comfortable.!!!!!!


----------



## rc2300156 (Aug 22, 2012)

Love the Alpinist 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Still one of the best green dials around👍🏼


----------



## Classic70 (Sep 27, 2012)

Has anyone tried these tapered oyster bracelet from ewatchparts? They sell them on their site and eBay. I have the newer SPB123 and bought an MOTZ.B.W and the dang end links just don’t match the case well. I am a stickler for poor fitting end links.


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

My Mountain Glacier Alpinist has 2 hairs on the dial somehow, never been opened and didn't have them from new, I suspect it's come in through the compass crown.


----------



## coconutpolygon (Jul 27, 2021)

pojo1806 said:


> My Mountain Glacier Alpinist has 2 hairs on the dial somehow, never been opened and didn't have them from new, I suspect it's come in through the compass crown.


I doubt they would get through that crown unless the gaskets were missing.


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

coconutpolygon said:


> I doubt they would get through that crown unless the gaskets were missing.


Then it's a real mystery.


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

Some pics:


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

Plenty of strap options, eh? Here's a sampling of what I've tried thus far...


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

Figured it was time to try on a bracelet...


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

pojo1806 said:


> Some pics:
> View attachment 16959549
> 
> View attachment 16959550


I know it’s hard to accept, but your watch is growing up.


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## coconutpolygon (Jul 27, 2021)

I revisit this thread every time @Kev161 posts a photo and it makes me miss my alpinist so much 😭


----------



## MONTANTK (May 8, 2019)

Really really want the rock face Alpinist but sadly it’s not available state side


----------



## composer (Jun 12, 2019)

Noticed some websites list the SARB017 as 6R15-00E*0*. Mine on the caseback is 6R15-00E*1*. Why the different case code?


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

composer said:


> Noticed some websites list the SARB017 as 6R15-00E*0*. Mine on the caseback is 6R15-00E*1*. Why the different case code?


Mines 00E1 as well. Could be that ours is the updated 6r15D movement.


----------



## composer (Jun 12, 2019)

Saswatch said:


> Mines 00E1 as well. Could be that ours is the updated 6r15D movement.


Makes sense. Mine is from one of the last batch of 2019.


----------



## composer (Jun 12, 2019)

OEM bracelet (D3A7AB) arrived today. Took one week from Tokyo to arrive to South America. Bought it from Chino Watch who had it on sale for $98 last week. I think I bought one of his last D3A7AB's, since it's not listed anymore.

Had to remove three links, and it's a great fit now. Having worn the 017 on NATO's and leather for the past three years, the OEM bracelet definitely takes the Alpinist to a new level.


----------



## jspeakman (Mar 11, 2012)

The bezel on my SARB 017 alpinist has stuck. Wore it today for the first time in a few weeks and started to fiddle with the bezel and after rotating about 180 degrees it stuck. Normally don’t touch it so not sure how long it’s been like this. Would appreciate any thoughts on how to fix as it is a favourite watch of mine.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

jspeakman said:


> The bezel on my SARB 017 alpinist has stuck. Wore it today for the first time in a few weeks and started to fiddle with the bezel and after rotating about 180 degrees it stuck. Normally don’t touch it so not sure how long it’s been like this. Would appreciate any thoughts on how to fix as it is a favourite watch of mine.


That’s so frustrating! My SBCJ021 Alpinist is currently in for repair of a stuck bezel… turns out a bit of grit worked it’s way in under the crown and had started to rust the stem. If your problem is similar, hopefully you’ve just caught the grit going in and it hasn’t had a chance to rust yet!


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SARB017 on Strapcode Angus Jubilee today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tikboyoyoy (May 18, 2012)

finally got the SARB017 after years of passively searching for one that is in good condition. Christmas came early this year 😅 
PS. Anyone bought some compatible bracelets from aliexpress? Please share the link


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

tikboyoyoy said:


> finally got the SARB017 after years of passively searching for one that is in good condition. Christmas came early this year
> PS. Anyone bought some compatible bracelets from aliexpress? Please share the link
> View attachment 17068349


I’ve had this bracelet for nearly as long as I’ve had the watch (coming on ten years), it wasn’t from Ali but it was a Chinese-special, I’ve seen identical ones on Ali, so I imagine they’re the same. I like the 5 links, has a GS vibe, and with a milled clasp it holds its own against the GS bracelets when I visit the Seiko Boitique; if I could find solid end-links, i reckon it could pass for the real deal:


----------



## sully0812 (Apr 25, 2018)

StephenR said:


> I’ve had this bracelet for nearly as long as I’ve had the watch (coming on ten years), it wasn’t from Ali but it was a Chinese-special, I’ve seen identical ones on Ali, so I imagine they’re the same. I like the 5 links, has a GS vibe, and with a milled clasp it holds its own against the GS bracelets when I visit the Seiko Boitique; if I could find solid end-links, i reckon it could pass for the real deal:


Does it have any taper to it? tough to tell from the photo.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

sully0812 said:


> Does it have any taper to it? tough to tell from the photo.


Only 2mm, 20->18 so it definitely has that ‘chunky sports’ vibe more so than a slender ‘dressy sports’ of a 20->16. However, those slim polished mid links do add a bit of sparkle.


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

MONTANTK said:


> Really really want the rock face Alpinist but sadly it’s not available state side


Masters in time ships to the states.
https://www.mastersintime.com/seiko...p-limited-edition-of-3000-pieces-spb355j1.htm


----------

